# Anglerdemo- Aktuelles



## Anglerdemo (19. August 2017)

Moin Moin!

Da es ja auch zwischendurch immer wieder Neuigkeiten gibt und diese nicht immer einen Bezug zu einer laufenden Aktivität (z.B. Anglerdemo 3.0) haben, werden wir Euch in diesem Thread über aktuelle Themen zu den Angelverboten oder Anglerdemo zu informieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

DANKE! 
Super Idee!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wie man uns mit Natura-2000 das Angeln Stück für Stück einschränken und  verbieten wird, ist am Beispiel Großenbrode mal wieder aktuell zu  erkennen! Jedes Jahr ein paar kleine Einschränkungen mehr- mal sehen was  2018 als "Kompromiss" von den Schützern vorgeschlagen wird. Kein  Bootsverkehr im Zeitraum 15.Oktober bis 15. April? Beschränkung der  Bootsfahrten über das ganze Jahr? Es wird aber anscheinend so  hingenommen und niemand wehrt sich. Leichtes Spiel für unsere Gegner!  Das Bild ist aus unserer Präsentation beim DMV e.V.. Hier haben  wir noch einmal aufgezeigt, dass es längst nicht mehr nur um den  Fehmarnbelt oder die AWZ geht- NEIN, es geht um unser Hobby!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Das Bild ist aus unserer Präsentation beim DMV e.V.


Vielleicht lernen die DMV-Verbandler endlich - noch stehen die DMVler eisern zum DAFV, der uns die Scheix... mit eingebrockt hat (auch wenn sie lobenswerterweise Anglerdemo und Lars WIRKLICH unterstützen (nicht alibimäßig wie DAFV und Konsorten)):





Ernst nehmen kann man die DMVler erst wirklich, wenn sie Konsequenzen ziehen.

Das ist umso wichtiger, da auch gegen diese neuen Natura2000 Verbote wie auch gegen das drohende Rückwurfverbot der EU seitens DAFV, LAFV-MeckPomm, LSFV-SH nichts aktiv/öffentlich unternommen wird und der DMV dem zuschaut und sich nicht rührt und nichts Offizielles dazu schreibt an DAFV und Konsorten.

Da ich weiss, dass beim DMV nicht nur Abnicker sind:
Es wird Zeit, rührt euch .

Bevor es (wieder) zu spät ist.

Lars, bleib weiter dran, informier die weiter, vielleicht hilfts ja doch was auch bei Verbandlern!

Danke für Deine tolle Arbeit!!!!




Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

"dass es längst nicht mehr nur um den Fehmarnbelt oder die AWZ geht- NEIN, es geht um unser Hobby!"
Genau das kapieren leider immer noch viel zu wenig Leute.
Es geht auch nicht nur um die Ost und Nordsee, sondern ums Angeln generell.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

So ist es - und die Verbanditen schlafen immer noch!


----------



## Hering 58 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> "dass es längst nicht mehr nur um den Fehmarnbelt oder die AWZ geht- NEIN, es geht um unser Hobby!"
> Genau das kapieren leider immer noch viel zu wenig Leute.
> Es geht auch nicht nur um die Ost und Nordsee, sondern ums Angeln generell.



Genauso ist es :vik:


----------



## Hering 58 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So ist es - und die Verbanditen schlafen immer noch!



die schlafen nicht ,denen sind die Angler scheixx egal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

auch da würde ich nicht widersprechen..


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Und so werden unsere Themen immer mehr. Auch wenn unser Schwerpunkt immer noch auf dem Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt bzw. AWZ liegt, merken wir doch, dass die Politik auch für andere Themen ein offenes Ohr für uns Angler hat.

Was machen wir eigentlich tatsächlich aktuell?





Kontakt/ Austausch mit dem Kanzlerbüro
Kontakt/ Austausch mit dem Willy-Brandt Haus
Kontakt/ Austausch mit dem BMEL
Termine mit verschiedenen Parteien und Politikern auf Landes-, Bundes- und EU- Ebene
Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in den sozialen Netzwerken, Anglerforen und Fachpresse, zum Beispiel Rute & Rolle Septemberausgabe (ein sehr guter und interessanter Bericht!)

Kontakt zu Sponsoren bzw. Sponsorensuche
Insbesondere in der kommenden Woche haben wir einige Termine it der Politik und Behörden. Da geht es natürlich auch und in erster Linie um die Angelverbote, aber auch um das Baglimit, Fischereikontrollen auf und an der Ostsee (S-H), den NABU und BUND sowie neue Verbote wie zum Beispiel aktuell in Großenbrode. Das sind jedoch alles in erster Linie Informationsgespräche bzw. Kennlerngespräche zum Ausbau unseres Netzwerkes oder aber auch Gesprächsanfragen aus der Politik an uns, die wir natürlich gerne wahrnehmen. Schon interessant, dass wir mittlerweile Anfragen erhalten. 

Bitte habe Verständnis, dass wir keine Namen oder Parteien öffentlich nennen! Wir haben mit allen Gesprächspartner erst einmal stillschweigen vereinbart und werden uns ggf. mit einer gemeinsamen Erklärung öffentlich äußern. Wir sind auch weiterhin politisch neutral und sind für Gespräche mit allen Parteien offen. Einfach diesen Thread und unsere Facebookseite im Auge behalten .

In der Öffentlichkeit werden wir uns aber zur Zeit ohnehin nur zu den Angelverboten äußern, denn das hat natürlich weiterhin Priorität für unsere Initiative!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Und so werden unsere Themen immer mehr. Auch wenn unser Schwerpunkt immer noch auf dem Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt bzw. AWZ liegt, merken wir doch, dass die Politik auch für andere Themen ein offenes Ohr für uns Angler hat.
> 
> Was machen wir eigentlich tatsächlich aktuell?
> 
> ...



Topp!!

Für die tolle Arbeit, die ihr da macht!!

Da werden bei Verbänden Leute bezahlt, die das NICHT hinkriegen!

Erstklassige Leistung , Lars!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Kontakt/ Austausch mit dem Kanzlerbüro
Kontakt/ Austausch mit dem Willy-Brandt Haus
Kontakt/ Austausch mit dem BMEL
Termine mit verschiedenen Parteien und Politikern auf Landes-, Bundes- und EU- Ebene
Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in den sozialen Netzwerken, Anglerforen und Fachpresse, zum Beispiel Rute & Rolle Septemberausgabe (ein sehr guter und interessanter Bericht!)
Kontakt zu Sponsoren bzw. Sponsorensuche
Insbesondere in der kommenden Woche haben wir einige Termine it der Politik und Behörden. Da geht es natürlich auch und in erster Linie um die Angelverbote, aber auch um das Baglimit, Fischereikontrollen auf und an der Ostsee (S-H), den NABU und BUND sowie neue Verbote wie zum Beispiel aktuell in Großenbrode. Das sind jedoch alles in erster Linie Informationsgespräche bzw. Kennlerngespräche zum Ausbau unseres Netzwerkes oder aber auch Gesprächsanfragen aus der Politik an uns, die wir natürlich gerne wahrnehmen. Schon interessant, dass wir mittlerweile Anfragen erhalten. 
*Und dass ehrenamtlich nach Feierabend !
Die Verbände müssten sich eigentlich schämen, wenn die das sehen*


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> *Und dass ehrenamtlich nach Feierabend !
> Die Verbände müssten sich eigentlich schämen, wenn die das sehen*



Deswegen wurde bisher nur ein Verbandsrepräsentant geehrt, aber folgerichtig 2 richtige Angler:
Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Es liegt eine interessante Woche hinter uns! Wir haben Gespräche auf Landes-, Bundes- und EU- Ebene geführt. Es ging auf der einen Seite um die Angelverbote in der AWZ, aber natürlich auch um das Baglimit in 2018 und 2019, die EU- Verordnung und das leidige Thema "Rückwurfverbot in der Freizeitfischerei", aber auch um die Agenda 45-0-10 und die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung des Angeltourismus. Auf unserer Agenda durften natürlich auch nicht die Angriffe der "Naturschützer" auf uns Angler fehlen (Angelverbote, Kormoran). Es waren ausschließlich angenehme Gespräche. Wir haben unsere Sicht zu den verschiedenen Themen dargestellt und mit Zahlen und Fakten untermauert. Wir haben über die Inhalte und Ergebnisse Stillschweigen vereinbart, werden diese Gespräche in den nächsten Wochen fortführen und abschließend die Ergebnisse veröffentlichen. Hierfür bitten wir um Euer Vertrauen und Verständnis! Erst einmal werden wir uns jetzt mit den Kapitänen der Hochseeangelschiffe und den Vertretern des Angeltourismus abstimmen und unsere Vorschläge gemeinsam zu Papier bringen, der Politik abschließend übermitteln und im Anschluss auch veröffentlichen. Aber eine Botschaft haben wir deutlich gemacht- wenn die Quote der kommerziellen Fischerei für den Dorsch erhöht wird, muss das Baglimit analog erhöht werden bzw. vollständig entfallen! Schön fanden wir natürlich, dass wir von der Politik für unsere Initiative gelobt wurden und dem Angeltourismus als Privatpersonen helfen, Zitat "einfach mal so". An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns natürlich auch für Eure Unterstützung bedanken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

guck an - ANGLERDEMO rulez!!


 von welchem Gespräch ich schnellstens erfahren will, weisste ja ;-))


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Aber öffentlich keine Namen. Weisst wohl warum....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

klaro ;-) 
(grade wieder zu Hause angekommen) ....


----------



## Ørret (26. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Diese Geheimniskrämerei kann ich nicht gutheißen...:c:c:c
Wie lange werden wir uns denn gedulden müssen bis ihr uns konkretes verraten könnt?


----------



## Hering 58 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Ørret schrieb:


> Diese Geheimniskrämerei kann ich nicht gutheißen...:c:c:c
> Wie lange werden wir uns denn gedulden müssen bis ihr uns konkretes verraten könnt?



Bis es so weit ist.#6


----------



## Ørret (26. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Übrigens.... toller Bericht in der Rute und Rolle Lars#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Absolut!!

Finde es klasse, dass die Printpresse jetzt endlich auch aufwacht!


----------



## Anglerdemo (31. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Heute Abend haben wir uns mit den Kapitänen der Hochseeangelkutter zu  einem Strategiemeeting in Oldenburg getroffen, um u.a. über den  aktuellen Stand unserer Gespräche mit Vertreteren aus Politik und  Behörden aus der letzten Woche zu informieren. Des Weiteren haben wir  unsere weitere Vorgehensweise abgestimmt und viele neue Ideen gesammelt  und diskutiert. Die Ideen und Anregungen werden wir jetzt aufbereiten  und mit der Planung bzw. Umsetzung beginnen. Wir werden Euch natürlich  zeitnah informieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Es geht weiter! 
Für Angler und deren Dienstleister! 
Endlich jemand, der was macht.
Im Gegensatz zu den Vebanditen!

Super!
da capo!

Danke für Info!


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

macht weiter so#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Venceremos!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

ich krieg immer mehr das Erbrechen.....


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aktualisierung 02.09. 2017*
> 
> Diese EU-Leute drehen doch absolut hohl, wie es hier die Aussage des Europaabgeordneten Werner Kuhn (CDU) beweist:
> https://www.svz.de/regionales/meckl...ht-fangkuerzung-um-54-prozent-id17710931.html
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Gestern waren wir in Heiligenhafen und haben mit Ostholstein TV einen  Beitrag zum Baglimit gedreht. Diesen werden wir noch in dieser Woche  veröffentlichen. Da geht es u.a. um die Entwicklung der Dorschbestände  in der westlichen Ostsee, wie die Realität an der Küste aussieht und was  wir von der Politik anhand der realen Zahlen beim Baglimit für 2018 und  2019 fordern. Viele Zahlen und Grafiken, aber so ist das mit der  Wissenschaft. Dafür haben wir uns monatelang mit diesem Thema  beschäftigt und viele Gespräche gefüht, Daten ausgewertet und verdammt  viele Mails geschrieben und gelesen.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Sehr gut. Auf den Beitrag bin ich schon sehr gespannt. 
Ich denke ihr gebt ne Info raus, wenn er das ist, oder?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Thomas wird den natürlich sofort hier veröffentlichen, sobald wir den Beitrag hochgeladen haben- ist doch klar #6!


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

prima so Jungs, bin schon sehr gespannt drauf.#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Bin immer von Lars informiert und wir sind wie als Medienpartner dran und werden das entsprechend begleiten und verbreiten!


----------



## Anglerdemo (14. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Heute ist in den Lübecker Nachrichten ein Bericht zum aktuellen Stand „Angelverbote in den AWZ“ erschienen. Hierzu möchten wir – in Absprache mit der CDU -  wie folgt Stellung beziehen:

  In Bezug zu den vom Bundesumweltministerium geplanten Angelverboten insbesondere im geplanten NSG Fehmarnbelt gibt es keinen neuen Sachstand. Wie bereits in den vergangenen Monaten befinden sich die Verordnungsentwürfe in einer sogenannten Ressortabstimmung zwischen dem Bundeslandwirtschafts- und dem Bundesumweltministerium. Der Grund für diese lange Abstimmungsphase liegt darin, dass Bundeslandwirtschafsminister Christian Schmidt (CSU) sein Ministerveto gegen die Pläne der Bundesumweltministerin Barbara Hendricks (SPD) eingelegt hat. Letztlich ist die Gesetzeslage aber eindeutig: Dieses Veto hat (leider) nur aufschiebende Wirkung. Die letzte Entscheidung fällt Bundesministerin Hendricks und sie ist dabei gemäß dem verfassungsrechtlichen Ressortprinzip weder vom Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister noch von der Bundeskanzlerin abhängig.

  Eine Kabinettsbefassung mit der Problematik Angelverbot hat nicht stattgefunden. Daher ist die Mitteilung, dass es bisher zu keiner Kabinettsbefassung kam, auch nicht verwunderlich und kein neuer Sachstand. Erst recht ist dies kein Widerspruch zur Aussage der Kanzlerin in Heiligenhafen am 14. Juli 2017. Die Bundeskanzlerin, die mit der Problematik sehr vertraut ist, hat zugesagt, sich innerhalb der Bundesregierung gegen das geplante Angelverbot auszusprechen. Dazu steht sie nach wie vor und dies zeigt sich unter anderem auch darin, dass die Verordnungen eben noch nicht erlassen wurden. Die von ihr versprochenen Gespräche finden auf einer informellen Ebene statt.

*Dieses ist in unseren Augen weiterhin als Erfolg zu verzeichnen!* Entgegen der Ankündigung von Ministerin Hendricks die Angelverbote im Mai/ Juni einzuführen, haben wir bis jetzt noch keine unterzeichnete Verordnung und somit keine Angelverbote.


----------



## Flatfish86 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Das BFN will wohl Fakten schaffen und hat das Leibniz-Institut für Ostseeforschung Warnemünde mit einer Studie beauftragt. Mal gucken was da raus kommt...

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendung...undet-Schutzgebiete-der-Ostsee,dasx12224.html


----------



## Windelwilli (14. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Noch gut zwei Wochen und dann könnte doch eigentlich "Mutti" die Hendricks ins politische Nirvana schicken, oder? |kopfkrat

Und mit 'nem neuen Umweltminister sieht die Sache dann vielleicht schon wieder positiver aus. #c


----------



## Hering 58 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Noch gut zwei Wochen und dann könnte doch eigentlich "Mutti" die Hendricks ins politische Nirvana schicken, oder? |kopfkrat
> 
> Und mit 'nem neuen Umweltminister sieht die Sache dann vielleicht schon wieder positiver aus. #c



Jo,sehe ich auch so.:vik::vik:


----------



## Anglerdemo (14. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Das BFN will wohl Fakten schaffen und hat das Leibniz-Institut für Ostseeforschung Warnemünde mit einer Studie beauftragt. Mal gucken was da raus kommt...
> 
> http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendung...undet-Schutzgebiete-der-Ostsee,dasx12224.html



Das ist die Suche nach dem erforderlichen sachlichen Grund für das Verbot! Ideologische Ziele erreichen- koste es was es wolle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

"Wissenschaftler", ob das schon Das neue 85 - Mio. Schiff ist, für das jetzt  Gefälligkeitsforschung gemacht wird?
 Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler


----------



## Flatfish86 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Thomas, wir reden hier von zwei unterschiedlichen Forschungseinrichtungen mit unterschiedlichen Schwerpunkten (https://www.io-warnemuende.de/). 

"Das IOW ist eine außeruniversitäre Forschungseinrichtung, die sich der  interdisziplinären Meeresforschung in Küsten- und Randmeeren widmet. Der  Schwerpunkt der Arbeiten liegt in der Erforschung des Ökosystems der  Ostsee. In den vier Sektionen des IOW sind die Disziplinen Physikalische Ozeanographie, Meereschemie, Biologische Meereskunde und Marine Geologie vertreten."

Nicht immer alles in einen Pott schmeißen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



> außeruniversitäre


also Ökowahnen, weils nicht für reguläre Uni gereicht hat...?


----------



## Flatfish86 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Interessant, dass Projekt aus dem Video läuft wohl schon seit 2015. Da haben sie wohl noch nichts gefunden, was das BFN gegen Angler nutzen kann, sonnst hätten sie das bestimmt schon genutzt...:q
https://www.io-warnemuende.de/arbeitsschwerpunkte.html


----------



## Grünknochen (15. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> also Ökowahnen, weils nicht für reguläre Uni gereicht hat...?



Machen wir es mal konstruktiv: Benenn mal ganz einfach die Forschungseinrichtung, die Du mit der Begutachtung beauftragen würdest...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Es geht bei dieser aktuellen "Untersuchung" nur drum, Hendricks Argumente für Angelverbot in den AWZ zu liefern, weil sie bisher nichts vorlegen konnte.

Um das noch vor der Wahl trotz Ministerveto und einschreiten Merkel (eben weil wissenschaftliche Argumente fehlen bisher), um Argumente zu liefern, das noch hinzukriegen.

Solche Untersuchungen braucht kein Mensch, nur die Verbots-Schützer...

Sieht man auch schon daran (wo heute nix mit Klima drin ist, kriegt auch keine Kohle), wo dieses "Institut" überall mitmischt:
https://www.io-warnemuende.de/mitgliedschaften.html

Und wer zu der Leibniz-Gruppe gehört:
https://www.leibniz-gemeinschaft.de/institute-museen/alle-einrichtungen/

Ich könnte momentan kein Institut nennen, dem ich da nur ansatzweise vertrauen würde (weder Thünen, Leibniz, Helmholtz etc..), so etwas wenigstens neutral, geschweige denn im Sinne der Angler oder des Angelns zu machen.

Hängen für mich alle am Tropf und liefern, was bestellt wird..


----------



## Grünknochen (15. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Womit die Frage nicht beantwortet ist...

Warum ist das wichtig: Wenn man erwägt, den Rechtsweg zu beschreiten (falls die Voraussetzungen hierfür erfüllt sind), wird das Gericht zwangsläufig und unvermeidbar Sachverständige beauftragen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Womit die Frage nicht beantwortet ist...



Wodurch wir erkennen können, dass doch viele Menschen die Unahängigkeit der Wissenschaft anzweifeln!

Im Übrigen müssen die bei der Erforschung der Schutzgebiete sachliche Gründe finden, die ja - gemaäß dem Verordnungsentwurf - nur das Angeln verbieten. Deshalb suchen die wohl seit 2015... Oder Hendricks versaut sich das noch mit anderen Bereichen. Da könnte dann aber der Gegenwind innerhalb der SPD spürbar zunehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Womit die Frage nicht beantwortet ist...



Doch, es gibt kein für mich neutral-seriöses und unabhängiges Institut.


----------



## Grünknochen (15. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch, es gibt kein für mich neutral-seriöses und unabhängiges Institut.



Was zur Frage führt, womit Du Deine Ziele überhaupt hinterlegen willst.

In diesem Zusammenhang hilft es rein gar nichts, wenn man Politiker bzw. politische Parteien findet, die das eigene Interesse vertreten bzw. durchsetzen, weil die Gegenseite, also die sog. spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, den Rechtsweg beschreiten wird. Und vor Gericht kommt es bei solchen Fragen auf die Einschätzung sog. Sachverständiger an...

Macht also Sinn, sich ein paar Gedanken darüber zu machen, mit welchen Fachwissenschaftlern man zusammenarbeiten möchte, wenn man über den Status einer basisdemokratischen Bürgerbewegung hinauskommen will.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Nö, das ist hier nicht die Frage, wieder nur Dein übliches Offtopic.

Hier gehts um die ganz praktische "Forschung" , die den Auftrag hat, wissenschaftliche Gründe für Angelverbot zu finden. 

Da wir (gute) Kontakte sowohl ins Adenauerhaus wie ins Willy-Brandt - Haus haben, wissen wir recht genau was da gerade läuft und noch versucht wird.

Die Frage ist nur, kann durch die jetzige Fahrt, noch was vorgelegt werden (siehe Fahrtgebiet, dann wirds klar), aus dem man politisch im BMUB einen "wissenschaftlichen Grund" konstruieren kann, dass man NUR Angler aussperren muss, und nicht andere Gruppen auch noch, wie es momentan vorgesehen ist.

Recht gebe ich Dir bei Deinem Offtopic hier im Anglerdemo-Thread nur insofern, dass man "Wissenschaftler" selber kaufen müsste als Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei.

Und die Finanzierung und den Kauf der "Wissenschaft" nicht immer Anglerfeinden aus der Regierung und der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie überlassen darf so wie jetzt.

Wer bezahlt, bestimmt, was und wie geliefert wird.....

Daher kommen die Einschränkungen ja alle in den letzten Jahren...


----------



## Deep Down (15. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wenn der Herr im Video schon sagt, es sind Schutzzonen erforderlich, die gibt es an Land ja auch, ist das natürlich eine tragfähige sachliche Grundlage!
So jemanden kann man als "Gutachter" gleich ablehnen, da er das Ergebnis schon vor dem Fazit der Untersuchung vorwegnimmt!
Damit scheint eine zielgerichte Forschung bezogen auf das gewünschte Ergebnis zu erfolgen!

Beauftragen kann man damit eh nur jemanden, der nicht von einem der Beteiligten bezahlt wird oder in einem sonstigen Abhängigkeitsverhältnis steht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Erkannt!
.....
bis auf das:


> Beauftragen kann man damit eh nur jemanden, der nicht von einem der Beteiligten bezahlt wird


Ich sehs politisch als Angler:
Anglerverbände MÜSSEN gerade die "Wissenschaft" bezahlen, damit wir mal die Ergebnisse vorgeben können...


----------



## Anglerdemo (15. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Unser Video zum Baglimit hat eine große Reichweite erzielt und zeigt, dass es sich hierbei um ein aktuelles Thema bei uns Meeresanglern handelt.

  Wir möchten heute noch einmal anhand einer Darstellung aufzeigen, wie wir unsere Rechnung aufgestellt haben.

  Basis für unsere Berechnung sind die durchschnittlichen Fänge der Freizeitfischer in den Jahren 2014 bis 2016, laut ICES 2654 Tonnen p.a. Durch das seit 01. Januar 2017 gültige Baglimit von 5 (3) Dorschen, haben wir eine Fangmenge von 1754 Tonnen zugestanden bekommen. Nach ersten Infos aus Brüssel, soll diese Fangmenge für die Freizeitfischer auch in 2018 Gültigkeit haben. Jedoch rechnet man dort noch mit den Zahlen aus der Vergangenheit, d.h. der Rückgang im Angeltourismus findet keine Berücksichtigung! 

  Im Video haben wir bereits erwähnt, dass wir die Zahlen der Angler auf den Hochseeangelschiffen für das erste Halbjahr 2017 von den Häfen erhalten haben und somit einen Rückgang auf den Angelschiffen von 32% nachweisen können. Wir sind der Meinung, dass dieser Rückgang unbedingt bei der Festlegung des Baglimit für 2018 Berücksichtigung finden muss. Fallen bei der kommerziellen Fischerei Kutter weg, wird die Quote ja auch auf die verbleibenden Schiffe verteilt- und nicht auf die Anzahl der Schiffe von vor ein paar Jahren.

  Zahlen zur Entwicklung der Brandungsangler oder Kleinbootangler oder gar zu aktuellen Fängen der Freizeitfischer liegen uns nicht vor. Auch auf Nachfrage bei der Wissenschaft und Politik konnte man keine aktuellen Zahlen nennen. Somit haben wir hier anzunehmende Rückgänge nicht berücksichtigt.

  Unsere Rechnung ist relativ einfach. Wir gehen grundsätzlich von den o.g. 2654 Tonnen aus. Davon ziehen wir jeweils die von Thünen/ ICES genannten Fangreduzierungen durch das Baglimit in Höhe von 5, 6, 7 und 8 Dorschen pro Angler/ Tag ab. Der Anteil der Fänge von Anglern auf den Hochseeangelschiffen beträgt 46%. Von dieser Fangmenge ziehen wir den Rückgang der Angler von 32% ab. So haben wir unsere Forderung von 8 Dorschen pro Angler/ Tag über 12 Monate errechnet. 

  Bei unserer Forderung handelt es sich demnach nicht um eine Erhöhung der Fangmenge der Freizeitfischer, sondern wir möchten eine weitere Kürzung der uns zustehenden Fangmenge verhindern! 

  Nach ersten Meldungen sollen die Fangmengen der kommerziellen Fischerei in 2018 um 9% erhöht werden- erneut zu Lasten der Meeresangler? Das können und wollen wir nicht akzeptieren. Aus diesem Grund haben wir unsere Forderung natürlich auch der Politik mitgeteilt. Das sind wir dem Angeltourismus schuldig, eine positive Entscheidung ist die Politik dem Angeltourismus schuldig.

  Der Angeltourismus hat eine Chance verdient, die Tradition muss erhalten bleiben. Jedes weitere Hochseeangelschiff das durch eine Insolvenz wegfällt, ist unwiederbringlich verloren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Super ausgeführt!
Danke Lars!



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Unser Video zum Baglimit hat eine große Reichweite erzielt und zeigt, dass es sich hierbei um ein aktuelles Thema bei uns Meeresanglern handelt.
> 
> Wir möchten heute noch einmal anhand einer Darstellung aufzeigen, wie wir unsere Rechnung aufgestellt haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die Lübecker Nachrichten haben heute ein Interview mit Dr. Zimmermann vom Thünen- Institut veröffentlicht. 

http://www.ln-online.de/…/Dorsch-Auch-2018-niedrige-Fangquo…

  Natürlich sind wir mit der Sichtweise zum Baglimit nicht einverstanden,  denn auch hier werden die aktuellen Zahlen nicht berücksichtigt. 

  Interessant ist natürlich, dass er darauf verweist, dass die  Anglerverbände eine Schonzeit fordern! Die haben immer noch nicht  verstanden, dass viele Hochseeangelschiffe dann verloren wären. Was  müssen wir noch unternehmen, damit die das verstehen? Die paar Tonnen  Dorsch, die Angler in der Laichzeit fangen, holt ein kommerzieller  Kutter mit einem Hol am 31. Januar aus der Ostsee. Diese Dorsche laichen  dann auch nicht mehr. Da sind wir mit Thünen weiterhin nicht einer  Meinung, da dieses den Angeltourismus unverhältnismäßig stark  einschränken und die Folgen gravierend wären.
 Das Anlandegebot  wird bei der kommerziellen Fischerei nicht kontrolliert, aber das  Baglimit bei Anglern schon? Das bedeutet doch, dass man auch beim  Discard lediglich Schätzungen und Hochrechnungen in die  Bestandsberechnungen einfliessen lässt. Aber den Angler schaut man auf  die Finger. Wie war das noch mit "die Großen lässt man laufen"?

  Wir stimmen allerdings den Aussagen von Herrn Dr. Zimmermann zum Thema  Angelverbote in den AWZ uneingeschränkt zu. Zitat:"Die Politik kann  natürlich jederzeit beschließen, dass ganzjährig fischereifreie Zonen  notwendig sind. Ich habe allerdings Probleme, der Argumentation, mit der  die ganzjährigen Verbote begründet werden, aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht  zu folgen. Zu fragen ist doch, was ist das Schutzgut in diesen  Gebieten? Sind es rastende Wasservögel? Dann wären für die Rastzeiten  Einschränkungen des Motorbootverkehrs sinnvoll. Oder sollen die Riffe,  die Kinderstube für viele Fische, geschützt werden? Dann verbietet sich  die Fischerei mit Grundschleppnetzen. Im Fall der Angelfischerei, die  den Meeresboden und die Riffe nicht beeinträchtigt, überzeugt mich die  Argumentation des Bundes-Umweltministeriums nicht."

 Diese Aussage von Herrn Dr. Zimmermann bestätigt unsere Sicht und Argumentation gegen die Angelverbote!

  Umweltministerin Barbara Hendricks von der SPD setzt ihre ideologischen  Ziele also nicht nur gegen die CDU, gegen den Tourismus und die  Menschen an der Küste durch, sondern auch gegen die vom Bund und von der  EU finanzierte Wissenschaft. Da stellen wir uns die Frage, warum man  diese Wissenschaft finanziert, jedoch deren Empfehlungen nicht umsetzt  und lieber die eigenen, persönlichen Ziele willkürlich durchsetzt! Wir  nennen das "Cherry- picking", nämlich die Wissenschaft zu zitieren, wenn  es den eigenen Interessen nützt (Baglimit) und die Wissenschaft  ignorieren, wenn es den eigenen Zielen (Angelverbote AWZ) nicht  entspricht. Ja, das ist Demokratie im Sinne von Barbara Hendricks und  Martin Schulz (er hat ja mitteilen lassen, dass er seiner Ministerin  uneingeschränkt vertraut!). Eine Art von Demokratie, die wir nicht  teilen und unterstützen können und werden.


----------



## Grünknochen (19. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wurden die ICES Empfehlungen jemals umgesetzt? Ich würd mal sagen. Eher nicht. Die Rosinen haben sich Leute herausgepickt, die weder Schulz, noch Hendricks heißen, sondern ganz andere Interessen haben... 

Übrigens liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass die beteiligten Institute (Thünen) mit Bundes- oder EU -Mitteln finanziert werden. Andere Finanzierungsmöglichkeiten sehe ich im vorliegenden Fall nicht. Üblicherweise zahlt derjenige, der die Musik bestellt.

Ich denke, wir sind uns darüber einig, dass Baglimit und Ausweisung von Meeresnaturschutzgebieten auf der Basis von Natura 2000 zwei sehr unterschiedliche Dinge sind, die, was den rechtlichen Hintergrund betrifft, relativ wenig miteinander zu tun haben.

Unabhängig mal davon finde ich Euer Engagement klasse. Noch besser wäre es, bei der Sache zu bleiben, statt politische Botschaften zu verbreiten.
Was diese Sache betrifft, erscheint es mir ziemlich folgerichtig, bei Anhebungen der Quoten für die Berufsfischerei die Regelungen für die Freizeitfischerei ebenfalls im positiven Sinne zu verändern. Im Übrigen würd ich, was die sog. Kutterkapitäne betrifft, darüber nachdenken, ihnen eine Quote zuzuweisen, statt den gesamten Sachverhalt ausschließlich über die Freizeitfischerei abzuwickeln. Und zwar ohne Baglimit für den einzelnen Angler, der an Bord eines solchen Kutters geht. Die Kutterkapitäne verdienen ihren Lebensunterhalt ebenfalls mit der Fischerei, sind also Berufsfischer (mit Direktvermarktung). Ihre Fische landen sie nicht per Netz, sondern mit Hilfe der Angler per Rute und Rolle an...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Unabhängig mal davon finde ich Euer Engagement klasse. Noch besser wäre es, bei der Sache zu bleiben, statt politische Botschaften zu verbreiten.


Das glaube ich gerne - aber es geht hier rein um Politik, anglerfeindliche Politik, Behörden und "Wissenschaft" politisch gegen anständige Menschen und Angler.


----------



## Grünknochen (19. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Thomas,
jetzt mal Schwarz - weiß, gut gegen böse weg.
Es ist doch ein nicht ernsthaft zu diskutierender Fakt, dass die Freizeitfischerei an der Gesamtentnahme beteiligt ist. Also ist es nicht vermittelbar, wenn man behauptet, die Entwicklung des Gesamtbestandes habe mit der Freizeitfischerei nichts zu tun. 
Und bitte jetzt nicht wieder der Einwand, die Zahlen seien willkürlich geschätzt. Im Meer werden keine Volkszählungen durchgeführt und die ermittelten Zahlen haben immer etwas mit Mathematik, hier Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung zu tun!

Nimmt man also die top aktuellen ICES Zahlen ( andere wissenschaftsbasierte Zahlen sind mir nicht bekannt), kann man doch absolut sachlich und mit wirklich nachvollziehbarer Begründung damit argumentieren, dass Berufsfischerei und Freizeitfischerei gleich behandelt werden müssen. Dh. Erhöhung des Baglimits, wenn die Quote nach oben geht. Genau so versteh ich das Engagement von Anglerdemo.

Man kann die Interessen der Angler ganz locker auch zur Geltung bringen, wenn man dies auf der Basis wissenschaftlicher Daten tut. Erst recht dann, wenn der Thünen Chef den Anglern zur Seite springt, was die Frage der Schutzzonen betrifft. 
Ich sage sogar: Nur so geht's.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Dass Du als Mitglied der Schützergarde und (je nachdem oder beides) "Wissenschaftler" oder "Jurist" (Deine Aussagen - ohne Vorstellung alles möglich oder nix), ICES und Thünen hochhalten willst, ist Dein gutes Recht - wie gut und leicht durchschaubar. 
Du bist aber für mich daher kein relevanter Diskussionspartner und das wars daher zu Postings von Dir - Bleib Ontopic, noch als Ratschlag.

Thünen war immer anglerfeindlich - Strehlows Auftritt in Kanada hats gezeigt, wo er mit seine Zahlenspielen pro Baglimit nicht mal Wissenschaftskollegen überzeugen konnte. 

Thünen belegt alles für Staatskohle, was bestellt wird,  .....


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Wurden die ICES Empfehlungen jemals umgesetzt? Ich würd mal sagen. Eher nicht. Die Rosinen haben sich Leute herausgepickt, die weder Schulz, noch Hendricks heißen, sondern ganz andere Interessen haben...
> 
> Übrigens liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass die beteiligten Institute (Thünen) mit Bundes- oder EU -Mitteln finanziert werden. Andere Finanzierungsmöglichkeiten sehe ich im vorliegenden Fall nicht. Üblicherweise zahlt derjenige, der die Musik bestellt.
> 
> ...



1. ICES liefert Daten und spricht auf Grund dieser eine wissenschaftliche Empfehlung aus. Die Politik hat dann die Aufgabe, allen Interessen gerecht zu werden und nicht nur der Wissenschaft. Wäre das nicht so, dürften wir vermutlich schon kein Auto mehr fahren.

2. Wir verbreiten keine politischen Botschaften, sondern nennen unsere Mitstreiter und Gegner in der Sache! Wir sind politisch neutral, können aber nicht ändern, dass sich die CDU beim Angelverbot in den AWZ geschlossen gegen die Verbote ausspricht und die SPD weiterhin an ihren ideologischen Zielen festhält. Dadurch wird der Angeltourismus und mit ihm viele Existenzen zerstört. Eine Begründung - den notwendigen sachlichen Grund bzw. eine erhebliche Störwirkung ausgehend durch die Freizeitfischerei - konnte die SPD bis heute nicht benennen. Aus diesem Grund handelt es sich hierbei um Willkür. Auf Nachfrage beim Kanzlerkandidaten der SPD war die kurze, knappe Antwort "Man vertraue Ministerin Hendricks". Das haben wir berichtet und angemerkt, dass sich das nicht mit unserem Demokratieverständnis deckt. 

3. Wir wollen unabhängig von einer eventuellen Quotenerhöhung für die kommerzielle Fischerei - wobei wir hier selbstverständlich eine Gleichbehandlung erwarten - keine Erhöhung der Fangmenge der Freizeitfischerei, sondern lediglich eine Berücksichtigung der Rückgänge der Zahl der Meeresangler. Daraus resultieren weniger Anglertage und somit weniger rechnerische Fänge. Diese Zahlen berücksichtigt, resultiert daraus eine Erhöhung des Baglimit für den einzelnen Angler.

4. Das Baglimit kann gemäß der EU Verordnung nicht auf einen Kutter gerechnet werden, denn die Verordnung erlaubt lediglich die Regulierung des einzelnen Angler. Zudem wäre der Kapitän für die Einhaltung der "Kutterquote" verantworltich und haftbar. Würden das die Kapitäne wollen?

5. Hochseeangelschiffe gelten nicht als Fischereifahrzeug im eigentlichen Sinne - die unterliegen den Anforderungen der BG Verkehr - und können somit nicht bei den Fischereiquoten berücksichtigt werden (mal "einfach" formuliert).

6. Wir wollten das Baglimit nicht zu unserem Thema machen, doch wer macht sich sonst die Mühe für uns Angler bzw. den Angeltourismus zu kämpfen? Also machen wir das selber! Wir kämpfen für den Angeltourismus, denn die Folgen durch das Baglimit sind bereits jetzt existenzbedrohend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Interessant ja auch, dass Strehlow von Thünen die Zahlen, die Lars ermittelt und errechnet hat, ihm bestätigt hat. 

Die ja Anglern ein höheres Baglimit geben würden, gerade wenn man Thünen glauben würde - dass der Bestand sich schon viel weiter erholt hat als angenommen, ist da noch nicht mal eingepreist. 

Da stellt sich die Frage für mich (da Angler davon profitieren würden):
*WIESO hat THÜNEN  die Zahlen NICHT SELBER ermittelt und veröffentlicht ??*

Doch nicht so seriös und neutral und nur in einer Richtung  - gegen Angler -
 ermittelnd/schätzend/"forschend", diese "Wissenschaft"?

Doch anglerfeindlich oder mit politischer Vorgabe (>>Finanzierung)  Angler in Quote einzubinden?

Dass soll die "seriöse" "Wissenschaft" sein, auf Grund deren Zahlen und eines Modelles Angler das Baglimit bekamen?

Während gleichzeitig in Eckernförde Fische in einer Zahl und Größe verreckten, die es laut Thünen nicht geben dürfte (dumm für "Wissenschaft", wenn so bisher "unsichtbare Fische" traurigerweise so sichtbar werden, während man als Politik sonst den Schätzungen (NICHT"Wissenschaft") glauben muss)...

*Aber auf Grund der Modelle mit anscheinend mehr als einseitigen und nicht seriöser Zahlenverbreitung (weil die Zahlen von Lars zwar bestätigt, aber nicht selber von Thünen kamen) geht jetzt der Angeltourismus in Arsch.*

Und jeder Kutter der pleite geht, kann wegen Lizensierung als Sportfischerfahrzeug NIE MEHR neu zugelassen werden und ist ENDGÜLTIG weg. 

War dass das Ziel von Politik und Thünen:
Erst mal Strukturen der Angler kaputt machen?

Da sollte Politik überlegen, ob sie sowas wirklich weiterfinanzieren sollten, wenn sie selber Glaubwürdigkeit für sich reklamiert..

Und Angler, ob sie solchen "Wissenschaftlern" Daten geben.

Wenn Privatleute das hinkriegen mit solchen Berechnungen, die "Wissenschaft" aber nicht (dann aber die Richtigkeit der Zahlen bestätigen muss), spätestens dann sollte man sich überlegen, wen man als Politik unterstützen und finanzieren will!


----------



## UMueller (20. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Während gleichzeitig in Eckernförde Fische in einer Zahl und Größe verreckten, die es laut Thünen nicht geben dürfte (dumm für "Wissenschaft", wenn so bisher "unsichtbare Fische" traurigerweise so sichtbar werden, während man als Politik sonst den Schätzungen (NICHT"Wissenschaft") glauben muss)...


Der laut Thünen komplett ausgefallene 2015er Jahrgang, den sie jetzt zum starken 2016er zählen|peinlich.  So ein Dorsch wächst zwar schnell aber so schnell auch wieder nicht. Angler wurden verarscht.


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Moin  Moin! Wir freuen uns über den heutigen Artikel auf der Titelseite der  Heiligenhafener Post! Die Genehmigung zur Veröffentlichung liegt uns  vor. An dieser Stelle vielen Dank an die Heiligenhafener Post!


https://www.fehmarn24.de/heiligenhafen/


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Super!
DANKE DIR!! 

Da sieht man wieder, wer wirklich etwas macht:
Anglerdemo!

Und wer nichts macht oder gar gegen Angler:
Regierung, Politik, Behörden, "Wissenschaft" und Verbanditen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Und bitte jetzt nicht wieder der Einwand, die Zahlen seien willkürlich geschätzt. Im Meer werden keine Volkszählungen durchgeführt und die ermittelten Zahlen haben immer etwas mit Mathematik, hier Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung zu tun!




Du bist schon so eine Art Wissenschaftler, oder? 
Die ermittelten Zahlen haben teilweise im Rahmen der Statistik etwas mit Stochastik zu tun, aber hoffentlich nichts mit Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Bei aller Trauer, bei all unserem Frust um Angelverbote und Baglimit-  eines sollten wir nicht vergessen! Angeln, wir sind Angler und wollen  doch auch weiterhin dem geilsten Hobby der Welt nachgehen. Angeln ist  nicht verboten, der Fang von Dorsch und Plattfisch ist auch nicht  verboten und ein Tag auf oder am Wasser mit salziger Seeluft ist einfach  unbezahlbar.

Die Kapitäne werden Euch auch in Zukunft zum Fisch bringen  und wie immer ihr bestes geben und Euch einen tollen Service  bieten. Die Angelgeschäfte an der Küste haben auch weiterhin das beste  Tackle für Eure Zielfische im Sortiment und natürlich alle Arten von  Ködern! Also, Mund abwischen und Fische fangen. 

Wir werden länger  angeln, als es die SPD geben wird. Seid Ihr da mit uns einer Meinung?

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Beifall vom Nabu (welch Wunder, wenn der Ex-NABU-Chef Flasbarth jetzt Staatssekeretär im Umweltministerium ist - wie die angler-, bürger- und naturfeindlichen Sozen jaulen würden, würde man einen Mercedeschef zum Staatssekretär im Wirtschaftsministerium machen, kann sich jeder denken):
*Hängepartie um Meeresschutz vorerst beendet *
https://www.nabu.de/news/2017/09/23184.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beifall vom Nabu (welch Wunder, wenn der Ex-NABU-Chef Flasbarth jetzt Staatssekeretär im Umweltministerium ist - wie die angler-, bürger- und naturfeindlichen Sozen jaulen würden, würde man einen Mercedeschef zum Staatssekretär im Wirtschaftsministerium machen, kann sich jeder denken):
> *Hängepartie um Meeresschutz vorerst beendet *
> https://www.nabu.de/news/2017/09/23184.html



BUND genauso verlogenes P......
http://www.bmub.bund.de/pressemitteilung/sechs-neue-meeresnaturschutzgebiete-in-nord-und-ostsee/


----------



## Stoni-Killer (28. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Thomas!!
du musste diese Zeilen nicht mehrfach in die Threats verteilen, da macht ein Irre|rolleyes
 greetz Stoni-K.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

doch - damits jeder mitkriegt, wie wir von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie, deren Ministerin  und den anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverbänden im DAFV verraten und verkauft werden!




mal überlegen, da das alles Themen zum letztlich gleichen Bereich sind (konnte ja nix für die PMs, die reinflatterten), nur noch einen Thread dazu auflasse..

Danke daher für Hinweis!!


----------



## Slider17 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

moinsen in die Runde,
ich weiß nicht ob mein Posting hier nun richtig ist, sonst bitte verschieben.
Die heutige Schlagzeile der Lübecker Nachrichten-
Neue Schutzgebiete in Kraft: Angelverband droht mit Klage
 Unsere NOCH Umweltministerin hat nun doch die Meeresschutzgebiete für Nord- und Ostsee durchgesetzt. Diese Verordnung hatte sie zwei Tage vor der Wahl unterzeichnet und tritt mit der gestrigen Veröffentlichung im Bundesgesetzesblatt ab sofort in Kraft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Betroffene können klagen, die sind auch bei ANGLERDEMO mit dabei, den wahren Vertretern der Interessen der Angler und ihrer Dienstleister:
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo...283145215468/1712519212091859/?type=3&theater

Klare Ansage, dass  Anglerdemo heute einen Juristen mit der Vorbereitung einer Klage gegen die neue Verordnung beauftragt hat (nicht prüfen - da wird bereits vorbereitet)!


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ja liebe Angelfreunde- jetzt wird es ernst! Wir Angler nehmen den Kampf  mit der Politik auf. In diesem Fall geht es gegen die SPD, genauer gegen  die Verordnung von Ministerin Hendricks bezüglich des "Angelverbotes im  Fehmarnbelt". Wir haben es bereits heute mittag angekündigt und werden  auch zeitnah Details veröffentlichen. Vergessen dürfen wir dabei nur  nicht, dass uns diese Klage bis zu 10.000.- Euro kosten kann. Wir haben  eine in diesem Bereich erfahrene und auf Verwaltungs- und  Verfassungsrecht spezialisierte Kanzlei für unsere Klage gewinnen  können. Eine "Vorprüfung" zeigt gute Erfolgschancen. Jedoch sind wir in  erster Linie Privatpersonen und sind auf finanzielle Unterstützung  angewiesen.

Natürlich gibt es weiterhin die Möglichkeit, uns per Überweisung auf unser bekanntes Konto zu unterstützen:

*Konto: WiSH e.V. , Verwendungszweck: "Anglerdemo", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15 *

oder jetzt auch über PayPal. Alle Einnahmen laufen über eine  Kostenstelle bei der WiSH und werden selbstverständlich ordnungsgemäß  verbucht.
Neu haben wir ab sofort eine PayPal Me Funktion aktiviert. Auch hier wird das Geld auf das Konto der WiSH transferiert.

Wir bedanken uns für Eure Unterstützung im Voraus!

https://www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke


----------



## Ørret (28. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ihr seid super... morgen überweise ich einen Hunni für die Sache#6

Leider kann ich euch nur mit Geld unterstützen#t


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich bin leider ein armer Mann, aber ich habe es auf meiner Facebookseite geteilt. Ich denke mal zum nächsten Monat springt auch ein 10er raus.


----------



## Ørret (28. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Damit erreichst du ja auch viel 16er#6


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Euro helfen, Teilen hilft auch sehr viel - und Euer Zuspruch!

DANKE!

http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Angelverbot-Protest-reisst-nicht-ab


----------



## jochen68 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Euro helfen, Teilen hilft auch sehr viel - und Euer Zuspruch!
> 
> DANKE!
> 
> http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Angelverbot-Protest-reisst-nicht-ab



ich parschip ... ähhhh - paypale jetzt ... :m  ihr auch?


----------



## Nawachus (29. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo

Soeben Getätigt.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

50,- Euro soeben überwiesen


----------



## sir_knut (29. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Moin zusammen,

habe auch gespendet 

Gibts es eigentlich irgendwo eine Seekarte wo diese Verbotszonen eingezeichnet sind?

Gruss

Sir_Knut


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

bei bis zu 10.000 Euro Anwaltskosten ist jeder Spendencent wichtig.


----------



## Ørret (29. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Bei mehreren Mio. Anglern dürften die 10.000 Euronen ja wohl kein Problem sein sollte man doch meinen.
Ich werde meine Spende heute nach Feierabend überweisen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> bei bis zu 10.000 Euro Anwaltskosten ist jeder Spendencent wichtig.



Das stimmt wohl! An dieser Stelle allen Spendern ein herzliches DANKESCHÖN!

Wir werden auch bald erste Infos zu unserer Stratgie veröffentlichen.


----------



## angelmatze0970 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Deshalb auch 10€ von mir.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich frage mich hierbei wo die ganzen Firmen wie Balzer, Zebco & Co. sind. Oder aber auch diverse größere Händler (z. B. Askari) Könnten auch was beitragen anstatt nur zu kassieren...auch schon aus Eigeninteresse auf lange Sicht.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@D1985
schau mal hier:
http://anglerdemo.de/Sponsoren.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Auch Backhaus (Minister in MeckPomm, SPD) ist gegen Angelverbot:
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...khaus-verlangt-Nachbesserungen,angler286.html

Den ebenfalls erwähnten GF Pipping vom MeckPomm-Verband kann man da ja nicht ernt nehmen, diese DAFV-Verbanditen haben ja erst mit für die Verbote gesorgt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV hat man ja das Verbot zu verdanken*. Die Begründungen, warum das Verbot ok wäre, von Henricks, BUND und NABU orientieren sich genau an dem, was Happach-Kasan dem Umweltministerium geschrieben hatte, müsst ihr echt vergleichen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Doch mehr als gedacht


----------



## Hering 58 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @D1985
> schau mal hier:
> http://anglerdemo.de/Sponsoren.html



Es könnten aber mehr sein oder?#6


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Es könnten aber mehr sein oder?#6



Wir arbeiten dran


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Man könnte auch noch Frau Henricks mal fragen-------nach einer kleinen Spende, sprich Sponsorin

die macht mit.

wetten #6#6


----------



## Hering 58 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Man könnte auch noch Frau Henricks mal fragen-------nach einer kleinen Spende, sprich Sponsorin
> 
> die macht mit.
> 
> wetten #6#6



Hast du einen guten Draht zu ihr?:q


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



D1985 schrieb:


> Doch mehr als gedacht



Deswegen hatte ich dir den Link gegeben 

Was man vielerorts noch nicht so wirklich auf dem Schirm hat ist die Tatsache, dass das kein Ostsee spezifisches Problem ist. 

Die Schutzgebiete in der Ostsee hats jetzt nur zeitlich gesehen mit als erste erwischt. 

Die große Gefahr auch fürs Binnenland ist dass Frau Hendricks pauschale Angelverbote ohne wissenschaftliche Begründung in FFH-Gebieten ausgesprochen hat. Wenn das Schule macht, haben wir auch im Binnenland ein gewaltiges Problem. 

Das ganze Land ist übersät mit entsprechenden Gebieten, Thomas hat das im Mai bereits mal detailiert vorgestellt:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328108

Wie sowas dann im Binnenland aussehen kann, haben die Niedersachsen schon erlebt. 
Auch da geht/ging es um Natura2000 / FFH-Gebiete. 

Siehe:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317166 

Plötzlich tauchte da eine Musterverordnung auf und Empfehlungen für die Landkreise "wie" sie die Gebiete schützen sollen. Da war dann plötzlich das halbe Bundesland "rot" und dank des AVN wurde dann auch mal klar was das überhaupt alles bedeutet.

Hunderte Flusskilometer wären gesperrt
Anfüttern wäre verboten
Nachtangeln wäre verboten
die Betretung wäre erheblich eingeschränkt
das Bewaten wäre vielerorts untersagt, u.v.m.

Ein Schutzgebiet kann problemlos ein Schutzgebiet im Sinne der EU sein OHNE jede Einschränkung für Angler. 

Es wird aber immer wieder versucht unter diesem Deckmantel die Angelverbote gleich mit unterzubringen. 

Wenn man sich dann mal damit beschäftigt was für Leute eigentlich in den Amtsstuben sitzen die sich sowas ausdenken - und ausdenken ist hier wörtlich gemeint eine sachliche Grundlage dafür gibt es ja nicht - fällt einem früher oder später auf dass da z.T. Leute an den Hebeln sitzen, die uns Anglern nicht wohlgesonnen sind. 

Ein simples Beispiel ist der hier mehrfach genannte Staatssekretär im Bundesumweltministerium (BMUB), der früher Hauptamtlicher Präsident des NABU war und dann 2003 von Trittin ins BMUB geholt wurde. 

Ein weteres Beispiel:
Der Staatssekretär der in Baden-Württemberg im Umweltministerium sitzt war vorher Vorsitzender des NABU-Landesverbandes Baden-Württemberg. 

Je mehr man sich damit beschäftigt, desto mehr greift ein Rädchen ins andere und irgendwann ergibt das ein Bild und man erkennt dass das keine unglücklichen Zufälle oder Versehen - sondern ganz logische Folgen sind. 

Egal was kommt, Anglerdemo war in diesem Zusammenhang ein wichtiger "Wachrüttler" für Angler die sich mit solchen Themen nie beschäftigt haben - alleine diese Tatsache ist unglaublich wertvoll und unterstützenswert.


----------



## willmalwassagen (30. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Es wird sich ja zuerst um einen Normenkontrollantrag handeln. Das macht die Sache erheblich einfacher. Da  sind dann auch die Kosten überschaubar. So ein Verfahren ist bis zu 2 Jahre nach der Veröffentlichung der Verordnung möglich. Dann zuerst nur gegen eine Verordnung klagen. Wenn die Klage erfolgreich ist sind die anderen eher Formsache. Wenn nicht erfolgreich, dann Geld gespart.
Die Spende ist schon auf eurem Konto.
Schreibt noch verpflichtend dazu was ihr mit Geld macht wenn etwas übrig bleibt.
Wir haben die letzten Jahre nahezu 10 000€ für Anwaltkosten ausgegeben. War deutlich besser investiert wie als Verbandsbeitrag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hatte ich bereits mehrmals dargelegt. Verfassungsgerichtliche Normenkontrolle für den Bund (>>handelt sich hier um Bundesrecht) kann zuerst mal nur eine Regierung oder Parlament anstreben, das ist das Problem, bzw. ein Gericht selber (egal ob abstrakte oder konkrete).
Verwaltungsrechtliche sind nicht popularklagefähig (nur direkt Betroffene können klagen) und gelten nicht für Bundesrecht (was die Verordnung ja ist).
Normenkontrollen der Länder greifen hier nicht, da Bund.

Damit haste allerdings mehr als recht:


willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Die Spende ist schon auf eurem Konto.
> Schreibt noch verpflichtend dazu was ihr mit Geld macht wenn etwas übrig bleibt.
> Wir haben die letzten Jahre nahezu 10 000€ für Anwaltkosten ausgegeben. *War deutlich besser investiert wie als Verbandsbeitrag*.


----------



## steve71 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Moin Moin aus Hamburg. 

Ich möchte mich beim Team Anglerdemo für die engagierte und aufopferungsvolle Arbeit im Kampf gegen die Angelverbote bedanken!!!

Für die Finanzierung der juristischen  Schritte habe ich Euch einen Obulus von 50 € überwiesen  und wünsche  viel Erfolg in dieser Sache!

Gruß Steve


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Der aktuelle Spendenstand über PayPal liegt bei 1.519,07 Euro! Also   liebe Angler, bitte weiter spenden. Es geht nicht nur um die neue   Verordnung in den AWZ, die bei dieser Aktion natürlich im Fokus steht-   es geht darum ein grundsätzliches Zeichen gegen die anglerfeindliche   Politik und gegen neue Einschränkungen und Verbote ohne   wissenschaftlichen Nachweis und betrifft somit alle Angler in unserem   Land. Wir wurden natürlich mehrfach gefragt, was wir mit Spenden machen   werden, die nicht benötigt werden. Diese  werden wir selbstverständlich  nicht für uns behalten, sondern einem  "guten Zweck" zur Verfügung  stellen. Wir machen das ehrenamtlich alles  nebenbei und wollen hierfür  kein Geld haben- es geht uns ausschließlich  um die Sache, um unser  Hobby! Unterstützt bitte weiterhin unseren Kampf  für unser aller Hobby.  Vielen Dank und Euch einen schönen Sonntag!​


www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke

Danke an alle Spender und Unterstützer!


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es mit einer Klage getan ist (auch nicht, wenn gewonnen wird). Ihr werdet also auch in Zukunft für weitere Aktionen Geld brauchen.
Ich vertraue euch voll umfänglich


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Spendenstand über PayPal liegt bei 1.519,07 Euro! Also   liebe Angler, bitte weiter spenden. Es geht nicht nur um die neue   Verordnung in den AWZ, die bei dieser Aktion natürlich im Fokus steht-   es geht darum ein grundsätzliches Zeichen gegen die anglerfeindliche   Politik und gegen neue Einschränkungen und Verbote ohne   wissenschaftlichen Nachweis und betrifft somit alle Angler in unserem   Land. Wir wurden natürlich mehrfach gefragt, was wir mit Spenden machen   werden, die nicht benötigt werden. Diese  werden wir selbstverständlich  nicht für uns behalten, sondern einem  "guten Zweck" zur Verfügung  stellen. Wir machen das ehrenamtlich alles  nebenbei und wollen hierfür  kein Geld haben- es geht uns ausschließlich  um die Sache, um unser  Hobby! Unterstützt bitte weiterhin unseren Kampf  für unser aller Hobby.  Vielen Dank und Euch einen schönen Sonntag!​
> 
> 
> paypal.me/LarsWernicke​
> ...


#6#6#6


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Liebe Angler,

wir haben zur Zeit das Gefühl, dass unser erster großer Erfolg vielen gar nicht so richtig bewusst ist.

Wir haben mit unseren bisherigen Bemühungen und unserem gemeinsamen  Kampf gegen die neue Verordnung immerhin erreicht, dass wir alle auch  weiterhin in der Ostsee angeln dürfen und können. Ja, die neue  Verordnung wurde verabschiedet, die Einschränkungen für uns Angler gilt  jedoch „nur“ noch auf gut 20% der ursprünglichen Fläche und betrifft  einen kleinen Teilbereich im Fehmarnbelt sowie Teile der Kadetrinne. Das  ist ein großer Erfolg für uns alle. Es gibt also auf der Ostsee noch  viele Fangplätze für alle Arten vom Meeresangeln. Die  Hochseeangelschiffe finden für Euch ein Plätzchen mit guten Dorschen und  Plattfischen, vom Kleinboot erreicht Ihr schnell die Fangplätze an der  Ostseeküste, Brandungs- und Spinnfischer finden an vielen Stränden  weiterhin beste Bedingungen.

Mit unserer Klage gegen die neue Verordnung möchten wir erreichen, dass  wir Angler auch zukünftig noch unserem Hobby überall auf der Ostsee  nachgehen können und wir nicht ohne Widerstand Verbote und  Einschränkungen hinnehmen werden. Naturschutz ja, aber keine  Einschränkungen ohne wissenschaftlichen Nachweis.

Also, kommt weiterhin an die Küsten von Schleswig- Holstein und  Mecklenburg- Vorpommern und genießt die endlose Weite der Ostsee und  schöne Stunden auf und am Wasser.
Ob auf Fehmarn, in der Neustädter Bucht oder auch in der Mecklenburger Bucht- Ihr seid zu jeder Jahreszeit herzlich willkommen!

Im Beitrag

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4722970&postcount=1

 findet Ihr die aktuelle Darstellung der Angelverbotszone im  Fehmarnbelt. Ihr seht also, dass es noch viele schöne Angelplätze für  Euch gibt. Bis bald an der Ostseeküste!


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich glaube eher, dass zu vielen die wahre Tragweite gar nicht bewusst ist.
Es geht hier primär zwar um die Schutzgebiete in der Ostsee, aber sekundär um alle Schutzgebiete in der BRD. Kommen die damit durch, ist das wie ein Startschuss zur Jagd auf Angler und wird reihenweise Verbote nach sich ziehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Nabu und co fordern seit dem Erlass ja bereits jetzt "Nullnutzungszonen"


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ja, das ist das Problem. Wir müssen jetzt einen Spagat wagen, zwischen "Angeln ist geil und es geht weiter" und "wir lassen uns unser Hobby und den Angeltourismus nicht kaputt machen". Wir benötigen also jetzt die Angler in doppelter Hinsicht- auf der einen Seite müssen wir positiv denken und angeln, auf der anderen Seite die anglerfeindliche Politik bekämpfen. Letztendlich müssen wir endlich mal wieder positive Schlagzeilen für das geilste Hobby der Welt erzeugen!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nabu und co fordern seit dem Erlass ja bereits jetzt "Nullnutzungszonen"


Davon dürften sie im eigenen Oberstübchen mehr als genug finden


----------



## Angelfischerei (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Davon dürften sie im eigenen Oberstübchen mehr als genug finden



Und hier fehl mir wieder mal der "Gefällt mir" Button.


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Eine coole Idee von saza!

Einige fragten mich ja bereits nach meinem "Love the sea" Hoodie, den ich immer bei Auftritten von Anglerdemo trage- wenn Ihr einen haben möchtet, könnt Ihr Euch jetzt einen bei

seedshirt.de/shop/anglerdemo

bestellen.

Wir haben das Logo saza hierfür freigegeben- pro Shirt erhalten wir um die 10.- Euro für die Anglerdemokasse.

Danke Dirk, ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir haben uns heute mit dem Verband der Bäder- und  Hochseeangelschiffe getroffen. In dieser Gesprächsrunde haben wir  "unsere" Kanzlei offiziell mit der Klage gegen die Verordnung zum  Angelverbot von Bundesumweltministerin Hendricks (SPD) beauftragt.  Thomas Deutsch hat stellvertretend für alle vom Verbot betroffenen  Kapitäne die Vollmacht unterzeichnet. 

Da wir viele Anfragen haben,  welche Kanzlei die Rechte der Kapitäne vertritt, werden wir natürlich  auch gerne die Katze aus dem Sack  lassen. 

Wir freuen uns, dass wir für unsere Klage Herrn Professor Dr.  Holger Schwemer von der Kanzlei Schwemer Titz &Tötter aus Hamburg  gewinnen konnten. Seine Schwerpunkte liegen im öffentlichen Recht, in  der Beratung von Institutionen, Organisationen und Unternehmen sowie in  der gutachterlichen Tätigkeit und in der Lehre. Weitere Tätigkeiten sind  u.a. Mitarbeiter in Projekten der EU, z.B. Förderung des Beitritts von  Staaten durch Vorbereitung der nationalen Gesetzgebung; Lehrtätigkeit  an der Universität Hamburg im Gewässerschutz- und Naturschutzrecht und  an der Freien Universität Berlin im Verwaltungsrecht, Verfassungsrecht  und Europarecht sowie Beratung als Experte unterschiedlicher Ausschüsse  des Bundestages und der Bürgerschaft. 

Wir sind überzeugt davon, dass  wir einen absoluten Experten für diese Klage gewinnen konnten und sehen  sehr optimistisch in die Zukunft!  

 Um die Klage finanzieren zu können, sind wir weiterhin auf Eure Spenden angewiesen!

 Entweder per Überweisung Konto: 

 WiSH e.V. , Verwendungszweck: "Anglerdemo", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15 

 oder ganz einfach mit einem Klick über PayPal!

https://www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke

Bitte teilt auch diesen Beitrag, damit wir die erforderliche Summe  schnellstmöglich zusammen bekommen- es geht nicht nur um die Ostsee,  sondern um ein grundsätzliches Zeichen gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und  betrifft somit alle Angler. 

Danke für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

TOPP!!!!!!!

Venceremos!!

Wer nicht kämpft und nur abnickt wie die Verbanditen im DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm etc., hat schon von vorneherein verloren.

*Daher:
Danke Lars. Danke Anglerdemo, Danke EGOH, danke Kutterkäptns!!*


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Jungs, ihr seit klasse.
Danke für euren unermüdlichen Einsatz


----------



## Anglerdemo (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Liebe Angelfreunde, liebe Unterstützer!

In den letzten Tagen wurden wir von wenigen Menschen gezielt und  öffentlich dafür kritisiert, dass wir uns politisch angeblich nicht  neutral verhalten würden.

Wir haben jedoch immer von Beginn an  geschrieben, dass wir uns politisch neutral verhalten werden. Alle  Unterstützer haben wir in der Vergangenheit positiv dargestellt und  werden diese auch zukünftig positiv erwähnen. 

Aber genauso  werden wir all diejenigen, die das  Angelverbot unterstützen und somit  gegen die Menschen in der Region sind, öffentlich kritisieren. Dabei  spielt es für uns überhaupt keine Rolle, welcher Partei ein Unterstützer  unserer Aktion oder auch ein Befürworter des Angelverbotes angehört.  Das verstehen wir unter politischer Neutralität!

So haben wir -  für uns selbstverständlich - in den letzten Tagen nachweislich und  öffentlich die Pressemeldung zum Angelverbot der FDP sowie die  Stellungnahmen der Herren Backhaus (MVP) und dem Präsidenten des DTV  Reinhard Meyer (beide SPD) gelobt und positiv kommentiert! Gleiches gilt  aber natürlich auch für die Pressemeldungen von Ingo Gädechens (CDU)  und Minister Schmidt (CSU). Auch haben wir mit Holger Ortel oder auch  Bettina Hagedorn SPD Mitglieder bei unseren Veranstaltungen zu Wort  kommen lassen. Wir haben immer alle Parteien angeschrieben und  eingeladen, auf Landes- wie auch auf Bundesebene!

Wir nehmen  diese - teilweise öffentliche - Kritik sehr ernst, denn unsere  politische Neutralität ist uns auch für die Zukunft sehr wichtig! 

  Also haben wir uns heute im Internet und auf unserem Mailaccount auf  die Suche gemacht und gezielt Meldungen von der SPD zum Thema  "Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt" recherchiert. Wir haben tatsächlich viele  Meldungen und Pressemitteilungen gefunden. Allerdings sind die meisten  von diesen Meldungen bereits von uns - direkt oder indirekt -  veröffentlicht oder kommentiert worden. Den Fokus bei unserer Suche  haben wir somit auf Meldungen gelegt, in der sich die SPD deutlich gegen  das Angelverbot ausspricht. Wir sind auch fündig geworden und möchten  Euch diese eine Meldung nicht vorenthalten.

Die Meldung ist  datiert vom März 2016. In dieser Meldung spricht sich der Kreistag  Ostholstein gegen das damals noch "geplante" Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt  aus. Das Schreiben ist von allen Parteien des Kreistages Ostholstein  unterzeichnet, u.a. auch von der SPD. An dieser Stelle gilt unser Dank  allen Fraktionen des Kreistages, möchten aber noch einmal besonders  Herrn Burkhard Klinke - SPD Fraktionsvorsitzender - hervorheben. Vielen  Dank Herr Klinke!

Sollte jemand noch weitere positive Meldungen  von der SPD oder auch anderen Parteien vorliegen haben, dürft Ihr die  gerne in der Kommentarfunktion verlinken. Vielen Dank dafür!

 Zum  Schluss möchten wir auch noch anmerken, dass wir im Orgateam ein bunter  politischer Haufen sind und uns nicht auf Grund des Parteibuches  zusammengefunden haben. Nein, wir sind alle Angler (bzw. aus dem  Angeltourismus) und haben uns dadurch zusammengefunden. Bei unserem  Hobby spielt das Parteibuch am Wasser noch keine Rolle.

 Jetzt  konzentrieren wir uns weiter auf unseren Kampf gegen das von  Bundesumweltministerin Hendricks (SPD) erlassene Angelverbot in Teilen  der AWZ!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 Team Anglerdemo


----------



## Anglerdemo (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Angeln ist geil und Meeresangeln noch geiler! Auch trotz neuer Einschränkungen geht es mit Vollgas weiter. Die Hochseeangelschiffe fahren weiterhin raus und bringen Euch zum Fisch! Das wollen und werden wir der Welt mitteilen. Also benötigen wir die richtigen Partner dafür. Gesucht und gefunden- in Berlin. Die Vorbereitungen laufen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Topp!!! 

Für was haben die Verbanditen im DAFV noch mal nen neuen, teuer bezahlten "Mitarbeiter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit"???

Zum Eier schaukeln?


Du machst in Deiner Freizeit mehr als der ganze DAFV inkl. seiner Abnick-Vasallenverbände mit ihren zig teuer bezahlten Hauptamtlern und kommst an Medien ran, welche die bestenfalls vom Hörensagen kennen!!

Ich verneige mich in tiefstem Respekt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Topp!!!
> 
> Für was haben die Verbanditen im DAFV noch mal nen neuen, teuer bezahlten "Mitarbeiter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit"???
> 
> ...



und daher nochmal:
Danke für Deine tolle Arbeit!!!!




Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Angeln ist geil und Meeresangeln noch geiler! Auch trotz neuer Einschränkungen geht es mit Vollgas weiter. Die Hochseeangelschiffe fahren weiterhin raus und bringen Euch zum Fisch! Das wollen und werden wir der Welt mitteilen. Also benötigen wir die richtigen Partner dafür. Gesucht und gefunden- in Berlin. Die Vorbereitungen laufen...



Meinen tiefstem Respekt für das was du so Leistest.#6


----------



## Tricast (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir haben auch 50,- € überwiesen.

Susanne und Heinz
Stippermesse


----------



## Anglerdemo (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Super! Allen Spendern herzlichen Dank!

Und bitte nicht aufhören zu spenden! Wir sind auf einem guten Weg aber noch nicht am Ziel...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Auch der Anglerverband Niedersachsen stellt sich hinter ANGLERDEMO, die Angler und deren Dienstleister:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/654-ostsee-angelverbote-ab-28-10.html

Gut so. 

DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm und  Konsorten schlafen weiter und heucheln nur und bringen nix dazu..


----------



## Anglerdemo (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Auch wir bedanken uns natürlich beim AV Niedersachsen für die Unterstützung!

Gerade auch, weil man dort das Problem wirklich verstanden hat- es geht nicht nur um die 20% im Fehmarnbelt, sondern es geht um unser Hobby!

Unbegründete Verbote unter dem Deckmantel "Natura2000" sind inakzeptabel. Kommen die "Naturschützer" damit durch, sind 85-90% der Gewässer in Deutschland mittelfristig für uns Angler gesperrt. Genau aus diesem Grund werden wir diesen Prozess führen und benötigen weiterhin die Unterstützung aller Angler.

Fianziell durch Spenden www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke oder durch Überweisung auf unser Konto unter Angabe "Anglerdemo" sowie natürlich durch informieren von anderen Anglern.

Wir benötigen weiterhin Spenden, um die Klage zu finanzieren!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Anglerdemo (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir  sind politisch neutral und so werden wir am kommenden Freitag, 13.  Oktober 2017 unseren Blick nach Kiel richten, genauer in den Schleswig-  Holsteinischen Landtag. Dort wird um 11.45 Uhr ein Antrag der AfD  behandelt "Aufhebung des Angelverbotes im Fehmarnbelt". Das ist so ein  wenig die Stunde der Wahrheit- waren es vor der Wahl Lippenbekenntnisse  von CDU, FDP und Grünen, nimmt man sich der Sache an oder blockt man den  Antrag der AfD ab?  Wir werden beobachten und berichten. An dieser  Stelle gilt unser Dank der AfD, die sich hier für den Angeltourismus  einsetzt!


https://www.landtag.ltsh.de/…/arch…/wp19/05/debatten/27.html


----------



## Anglerdemo (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hurra, wir haben mit unserer Spendenaktion die 5.000.- Euro Marke  geknackt und somit die Hälfte der für unsere Klage benötigten 10.000.-  Euro erreicht! Vielen Dank an alle Spender, ja vielen Dank an alle  Angler!

 Aber Ihr seht auch- ja, es fehlen noch 5.000.- Euro. Also  nicht nachlassen, jeder Euro hilft! Entweder per PayPal mit einem Klick

paypal.me/LarsWernicke

oder per Überweisung auf unser Konto: 
 WiSH e.V. , Verwendungszweck: "Klage Angelverbot", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
 IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Erstklassig mit den Spenden !!


----------



## Ørret (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich hätte gedacht das bei der Vielzahl an Meeresangler 10000Euro in kürzester Zeit zusammen kommen#t
Also los Leute.... jeder nen 10er gespendet und ruckzuck ist die Knete zusammen.....#6#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Für jeden der Verbände im DAFV, die ja hauptursächlich mit Schuld sind am Angelverbot (siehe unten), wäre es ein kleines bisschen weniger Schande, wenn jeder nen 1.000er 
 für ANGLERDEMO springen lassen würde, wenn sie selber schon nix für , teilweise GEGEN Angler tun..

Und die hauptverantwortlichen, weil hauptbetroffenen Verbände DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm müsste jeder mindestens alleine 10.000 dafür aufbringen, wenn die soviel Anstand und Rückgrat hätten, und sich morgens noch im Spiegel anschauen wollen.

Die leben aber wohl lieber weiter mit ihrer Schuld und überlassen da auch wie sonst immer alles den Anglern, statt wenigstens einmal Einsicht, Rückgrat und Anstand zu zeigen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seit wann haben Angler ne Interessenvertretung?
> 
> Gibt doch nur die anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzkonsorten der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer im DAFV...
> 
> ...


----------



## prinz1 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Tag schön!

50 Öcken unterwegs per Paypal.me an Lars.
Tretet Ihnen in den Hintern!!!!
Danke an Euch!
War noch nie an der Ostsee angeln, werde wohl auch so schnell nicht dazu kommen, aber ich bin verdammt stolz auf Euch!
Das lassen wir uns nicht gefallen!

Danke!

der prinz




_


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir vom Team Anglerdemo bedanken uns bei allen Spendern und Unterstützern! Vielen Dank!

Auch weiterhin wird jeder Euro für unsere Klage gegen die Verordnung von Ministerin Hendricks benötigt.

Mit einem Klick per PayPal 

www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke

oder auf unser Konto von der WiSH e.V..

Danke!


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Meeresangeln- ja, wir haben in den letzten Monaten viel über die  negativen Seiten berichtet, also Dinge die uns alle belasten. Manche  können wir versuchen zu ändern, manche Entwicklungen müssen wir  akzeptieren.

Bei all dem ist auch bei uns unser schönes Hobby  oftmals viel zu kurz gekommen. Das möchten wir ändern und wieder  regelmäßig an und auf der Ostsee unterwegs sein- und das werden wir!  Beginnen werden wir in der kommenden Woche und wir werden Euch die  schöne Seite unseres Hobbies zeigen- wir  werden uns auf unseren Touren mit Kuttern und Kleinbooten von einem  Kamerateam begleiten lassen. Unser Ziel wird natürlich die Region  Ostholstein sein. Wir werden von Heiligenhafen, von Fehmarn aus in See  stechen, aber auch an den Küsten rund um Neustadt den Fischen  nachstellen.
 Die besten Szenen werden wir Euch demnächst in einem kleinen Film präsentieren.

Damit wir dabei eine gute Figur machen werden, haben wir uns heute  schon einmal ein paar Tipps geben lassen. Und mal ehrlich- wo fängt man  an? Natürlich bei Dieter und Michael Eisele in Oldenburg/ Holstein. Das  ist Erfahrung "pur" und wir haben uns über aktuelle Trends informiert  und natürlich auch neueste Köder zeigen lassen. Manchmal hat man bei  einem Kaffee auch Ideen- und so wird dann im nächsten Frühjahr die "Love  the sea" Bootsrute auf dem Markt erscheinen. Lasst Euch überraschen.  Details folgen natürlich rechtzeitig. Wir haben uns bereits heute durch  die Auswahl insirieren lassen.
 Mit einer Menge Tipps im Gepäck  ging es dann weiter nach Neustadt zu Kalle und Kai Rohde von Kalles  Angelshop! Bei einer Tasse Kaffee haben wir uns ein wenig über das  Naturköderangeln informiert. Da wir möglichst auch Fische fangen wollen,  sind wir dankbar, dass wir mit Kai einen Experten für unsere Tour  gewinnen konnten- Kai wird uns bei unserer Angeltour auf Dorsch und  Plattfisch in der kommenden Woche begleiten. Naja, und weil wir Hoffnung  auf gute Fische haben, haben wir uns natürlich auch mal ein paar  schicke Filetiermesser zeigen lassen. Ein paar Tipps zu aktuell fängigen  Vorfächern gab es auch noch und so bleibt uns die Hoffnung auf schönes  Wetter und eine geile Tour in der kommenden Woche. Wir werden berichten,  verlasst Euch drauf. Wir freuen uns und eventuell treffen wir Euch ja  auf oder an der Ostsee.

Ihr wisst ja, zu erkennen sind wir am "love the sea" Logo!

Bilder und Videos werden wir natürlich auf unseren bekannten Seiten veröffentlichen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Heute möchten wir Euch unsere persönlichen politischen TOP 3 Umfaller des Jahres aus Schleswig- Holstein vorstellen!

*Platz 1: Ministerpräsident Daniel Günter CDU*

Noch am 14. Juli 2017 sagte unser Ministerpräsident in Heiligenhafen,  dass "das Angelverbot keinen Sinn ergäbe". Einen heutigen Antrag der AfD  "das Angelverbot in der Bundesregierung zum Thema zu machen" wurde  jedoch im Landtag von der CDU abgelehnt!

*Platz 2: Umweltminister Robert Habeck Grüne*

Robert Habeck sagte zu den geplanten Angelverboten noch im Februar 2016  "Ein Verbot sei nicht gerechtfertigt. Köder und Fanggeräte der  Angelfischerei berühren den Meeresboden kaum. Davon geht keine  Beeinträchtigung der Erhaltungsziele von Lebensraumtypen aus.“ – Quelle:  www.shz.de

 Inzwischen ist es für ihn ein tragbarer Kompromiss und Angler fangen 1/3 bis die Hälfte der Dorsche.

*Platz 3: Die FDP in S-H*

Auch hier wurde der Antrag abgelehnt. Begründung laut Dennys Bornhoeft:  "Fische gehören zur Fauna und Angler fangen Fische!" Genau dieser  Dennys Bornhoeft hat uns am 28. September diesen Jahres eine  Pressemeldung geschickt (wir haben die lobend veröffentlicht!), in der  er diese Angelverbote abgelehnt hat! 

Lieber Herr Habeck, als  zuständiger und verantwortlicher Minister für Fischerei in diesem Land  hätten wir ein wenig mehr Fachkenntnis erwartet! Gleiches gilt für den  umweltpolitischen Sprecher der FDP Dennys Bornhoeft!

*Denn die  Entscheidungskompetenz über Managementmaßnahmen der  Meeres-Freizeitfischerei, wird bei Unterschreitung der Referenzwerte  formal von den europäischen Mitgliedsstaaten an die Kommission (besser  den Ministerrat) übertragen. Insofern sind wir beim Westdorsch bereits  in der Situation, dass die Freizeitfischerei Teil des  Fischereimanagements der Ostsee ist und der Westdorsch somit keiner  weiteren zusätzlichen Schutzmaßnahmen bedarf.*

 Demnach sind alle  Argumente, dass das Angelverbot dem Dorschschutz diene, in unseren Augen  auch nicht haltbare Argumente und zudem auch noch fachlich falsch! 

Sechs, setzen meine Herren!

Das die FDP uns zudem unterstellt, dass wir die Regelung in Bezug auf  die Größe als Erfolg ansehen, ist einfach nur frech! Wir sehen es als  unseren Erfolg an, dass die Fläche verkleinert wurde- aber nicht die  Regelung der Größe!

PS. Auch der SSW und natürlich die SPD haben das Angelverbot verteidigt


----------



## Ørret (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Was für miese ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich kann keinen Kommentar dazu abgeben, der mich nicht in den Knast bringt


----------



## Windelwilli (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Verraten und Verkauft....:r:r:r


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Und das Schlimmste:
Mit Argumenten (Dorschschutz), die NICHTS mit der Sache zu tun haben !!

Weder juristisch, noch in der Verordnung.

Dorsch wird gemanaged von der EU (erst Angang der Woche erledigt für 2018) und HAT NICHTS mit den Schutzzielen von Natura2000 Gebieten oder den EU-Vorgaben zu tun.

Dieses inkompetente, anglerfeindliche Politpaxx braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn Politik(er)verdrossenheit immer mehr zunimmt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

sie sind sich einig bei ihren diäten..............


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> sie sind sich einig bei ihren diäten..............



Das ist aber auch das einzige wo die sich alle Einig sind.#q#q#q


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

...sie wollen das wir arbeiten.. bis ..70ig......raucher-kneipen sind nicht meer..überwachung .
die haben angst.

unser hobby lassen wir uns nicht nehmen,DAS ANGELN:


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ...sie wollen das wir arbeiten.. bis ..70ig......raucher-kneipen sind nicht meer..überwachung .
> die haben angst.
> 
> unser hobby lassen wir uns nicht nehmen,DAS ANGELN:



Genauso ist das, aber dafür Kämpfen wir fürs Angeln #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

diesen Antrag hätte besser eine andere Partei gestellt.


----------



## Skott (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir vom Team Anglerdemo bedanken uns bei allen Spendern und Unterstützern! Vielen Dank!
> 
> Auch weiterhin wird jeder Euro für unsere Klage gegen die Verordnung von Ministerin Hendricks benötigt.
> 
> ...



Moin Lars,

zunächst einmal möchte ich Dir (Euch) danken für Euer Engagement und den Kampf, den Ihr führt ...!!!!#6#6#6

Ich habe bereits zweimal für die Demo's gespendet und werde auch gleich im Anschluss per Paypal nochmal eine
Kleinigkeit rüber wachsen lassen...

Angler, werdet endlich wach; es sind nicht nur Ost- u. Nordsee betroffen, es betrifft uns alle...!!!!|gr:|gr:

Wenn erst die Natura 2000  Richtlinien umgesetzt werden und unsere Verbände (Verbanditen) weiter so schlafen und die drohende Gefahr weiter ignorieren, können wir unsere Ausrüstung in den Schrank stellen...:c:c
Für mich in NRW in meinem Verein bedeutet das, dass vermutlich große Teile meiner Wupperstrecke mit Angelverboten belegt werden würden...

Man sollte die Verbände endlich mal richtig wach rütteln, wenn die keine Basis mehr haben, habe die auch keine Funktion mehr, die sie ohnehin nicht wahrnehmen...|gr:|gr:#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Sehr gut erkannt und geschrieben.
Danke!


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Skott, auch ich hab mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass es um weit mehr als um die Ostsee geht.
Ich werde heute zum 4 mal 50,- Euro überweisen


----------



## Anglerdemo (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hallo Skott, auch ich hab mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass es um weit mehr als um die Ostsee geht.
> Ich werde heute zum 4 mal 50,- Euro überweisen



Vielen, vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Skott (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Lars,

habe Dir (Euch) per Paypal auch 20,-€ überwiesen, allerdings
mit dem falschen Nickname (Cowie) unterschrieben. Dieser ist
aus einem anderen Forum, wo ich auch unterwegs bin!


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die  Landtagsdebatte vom 13. Oktober 2017 im schleswig-holsteinischen  Landtag zum Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt (TOP27) lässt viele von uns nicht  zur Ruhe kommen. Zu groß ist das Entsetzen über die fachliche und  rechtliche Inkompetenz der einzelnen Parteien. 

 Die  fsichereipolitische Sprecherin der SPD in Schleswig- Holstein stach  durch Ihre Aussagen zum Angelverbot in unserem Augen negativ hervor,  wobei keine Rede haltbare Argumente für ein Angelverbot enthielt bzw.  fachlich und rechtlich fehlerfrei war.

 Kerstin Metzner hat  einige Äußerungen getätigt, die wir heute in einem Schreiben hinterfragt  haben. Natürlich möchten wir Euch unser Schreiben nicht vorenthalten.

Sehr geehrte Frau Metzner,

 Bezug nehmend auf Ihre Rede im Landtag vom 13. Oktober 2017 zum Angelverbot  im Fehmarnbelt.

 Mit Verwunderung haben wir Ihre Äußerungen zur Kenntnis genommen. Hieraus  ergeben sich für uns folgende Fragen:


Auf welcher gesetzlichen Grundlage beruht Ihre Aussage, dass in FFH Gebieten  nutzungsfreie Gebiete eingerichtet werden müssen?
Der Fehmarnbelt ist gemäß der neuen Verordnung kein nutzungsfreies Gebiet,  da viele weitere Nutzungsformen weiterhin erlaubt bleiben. Aus welchem Grund  erwähnen Sie in diesem Zusammenhang die Notwendigkeit von nutzungsfreien  Gebieten und erwecken dadurch den Eindruck, dass es sich beim NSG Fehmarnbelt um  ein nutzungsfreies Gebiet handelt?
Die Natura 2000 Gebiete „mussten endlich rechtlich gesichert werden“ ist  eine Ihrer Aussage. In wie weit war hierfür ein Angelverbot erforderlich?
Bitte nennen Sie uns die Störfaktoren - in abnehmender Reihenfolge - die die  Schutzgüter im Fehmarnbelt gefährden?
Können Sie uns sagen, in welcher Weise die Schutzgüter im Fehmarnbelt durch  Angler gefährdet werden?
Verlangt die EU explizit die Ausweisung von Naturschutzgebiet zur Sicherung  der Natura-2000-Gebiete oder wären auch anderen Maßnahmen geeignet um die  Anforderungen der EU zu erfüllen?
Kann Deutschland durch die neue Verordnung „NSGFmbV“ ein  Vertragsverletzungsverfahren abwenden?
Wäre es möglich gewesen ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren gegen Deutschland  ohne ein Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt zu verhindern?
Müssen wir durch die beschlossene „Strategie zur Erhaltung der  Biodiversität“ weitere Angelverbote in Schleswig- Holstein befürchten?
Haben Sie sich darüber informiert, wo sich die Fanggründe der  schleswig-holsteinischen Fischer und Angler befinden? Wenn ja, mit wenn haben  Sie gesprochen?
Der Vorschlag wurde laut Ihrer Aussage über ein Jahr diskutiert. Unsere  Argumente gegen ein Angelverbot wurden hierbei jedoch ignoriert und die  Verordnung mit einem Angelverbot ohne wissenschaftlichen Nachweis beschlossen.  Eine Verkleinerung der Fläche bedeutet keineswegs einen Kompromiss, sondern  zeigt lediglich auf, dass auch für den Rest der Fläche im Fehmarnbelt keine  Notwendigkeit für ein Angelverbot bestand. Können Sie uns neue wissenschaftliche  und zugleich haltbare Nachweise liefern, die ein Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt  begründen? Die bisherigen Begründungen haben wir ja bereits mehrfach  wissenschaftlich widerlegt.
Die CDU Minister haben sich laut Ihrer Aussage „das Mitbestimmungsrecht für  diese Verordnung bewusst nehmen lassen“. Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt  hat trotzdem sein Veto eingelegt. Dieses wurde von Ministerin Hendricks  ignoriert. Müssen wir demnach fürchten, dass die ideologische und willkürliche  Politik der SPD auch zukünftig nur durch gesetzliche Regelung zu stoppen ist und  müssen wir zukünftig mit noch mehr unbegründeten Angelverboten rechnen?
Sie fordern von unserer Initiative weniger Polemik und mehr Ehrlichkeit.  Können Sie uns hierfür Beispiel nennen, insbesondere an welcher Stelle wir nicht  die Wahrheit gesagt haben sollen?
 
 Wir möchten Sie bitten, unsere Fragen bis zum 01.November 2017 zu  beantworten. Gerne möchten wir unsere Fragen und Ihre Antworten – insbesondere  zu Frage 13 – veröffentlichen.

 Für Ihre Antwort bedanken wir uns im Voraus!

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 Lars Wernicke

 Initiative Anglerdemo


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Touche'.. [emoji106]

Mal schauen, was da retour kommt.

Ich tippe auf ein wahres Feuerwerk an weiteren Nebelkerzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Was sonst?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was sonst?


 Kompetenz z.b.?

Ups..stimmt.

War gedanklich noch in einer Ära,in der Politik auch durch Kompetenz und Kritikfãhigkeit auffiel


----------



## smithie (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was sonst?


Nichts!


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob da was "ehrliches und unpolemisches" zurückkommt.


----------



## n0rdfriese (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich habe auch eben 50€ gespendet. Weiter so Anglerdemo!


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



n0rdfriese schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eben 50€ gespendet. Weiter so Anglerdemo!



Nordfriese und Ort Bonn, ok .

Danke Dir und allen anderen Unterstützern und Spendern!


----------



## n0rdfriese (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Vielleicht sollte ich mich in Exiln0rdfriese umbenennen


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir  haben versprochen Euch immer aktuell über unserer Spendenaktion zu  informieren. Der aktuelle Stand beträgt 6.522,20 Euro! Somit sind wir  auf einem guten Weg, die für die Klage benötigten 10.000.- Euro zu  erreichent! Vielen Dank an alle Spender, ja vielen Dank an alle Angler!

Aber Ihr seht auch- ja, es fehlen noch 3.500.- Euro. Also nicht  nachlassen, jeder Euro hilft! Bei 180.000 Meeresanglern in Deutschlans  sollten 10.000.- Euro doch kein Problem darstellen, oder? Die Politik  baut darauf, dass wir das nicht schaffen und das Geld für die Klage  nicht zusammen bekommen. Wollen wir denen das zeigen? 

 Entweder per PayPal mit einem Klick

www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke

oder per Überweisung auf unser Konto:

 WiSH e.V. , Verwendungszweck: "Klage Angelverbot", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
 IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

 Sehr geehrter Herr Minister Dr.  Habeck,

 Bezug nehmend auf Ihre Rede im  Landtag vom 13. Oktober 2017 zum Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt.

 Mit Verwunderung haben wir Ihre  Äußerungen zur Kenntnis genommen. Wir können Ihre Argumentation nicht im  Geringsten nachvollziehen, u.a. weil Sie im Februar 2016 noch mit Ihrer Aussage  „_beim Angelverbot schießt der Bund echt über das Ziel hinaus_“  Verständnis für die Kapitäne der Hochseeangelschiffe und dem Angeltourismus  geäußert haben und in den Natura 2000-Gebieten der Schleswig-Holsteinischen  Küstengewässern Schleswig-Holstein auf Verbote verzichten und dort auf  freiwillige Vereinbarungen setzen wollten.

 Beginnen wir mit dem Anfang Ihrer  Rede. 

 Sie haben angeführt, dass es einen  Konflikt zwischen Fischern und Anglern gebe. Wir möchten Sie gerne darüber  informieren, dass sich die Fischer bereits im April 2017 solidarisch mit uns  Anglern im Kampf gegen das Angelverbot gezeigt haben. Im Juni 2017 hat der  Präsident des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes. Holger Ortel, dieses noch einmal  öffentlich in Heiligenhafen untermauert. Zudem wurde unser Bootskonvoi im Rahmen  der Anglerdemo 2.0 nicht nur von Fischereifahrzeugen unterstützt, sondern auch  noch durch die Geschäftsführer der örtlichen Fischereigenossenschaften. Insofern  weisen wir Ihre Aussage zu einem Konflikt zwischen Fischern und Anglern in  diesem Fall zurück!

 Das Sie Ihre Aussagen noch mit dem  Verteilungskampf zwischen Fischern und Anglern um den Dorsch – der sich Ihrer  Meinung nach in einem erbärmlichen Zustand befindet – versuchen zu  unterstreichen, ist unpassend, da Fangmengen und der Dorschbestand nicht mit dem  Angelverbot im Zusammenhang stehen. Da die Entscheidungskompetenz über  Managementmaßnahmen der Meeres-Freizeitfischerei bei Unterschreitung der  Referenzwerte formal von den den europäischen Mitgliedsstaaten an die Kommission  (besser den Ministerrat) übertragen wird, sind wir beim Westdorsch bereits in  der Situation, dass die Freizeitfischerei Teil des Fischereimanagements der  Ostsee ist und somit keiner weiteren zusätzlichen Schutzmaßnahmen bedarf. Somit  ist die Argumentation Dorschschutz im Zusammenhang mit der NSGFmbV nicht  zulässig. Daraus wird zudem deutlich, dass entgegen Ihrer Aussage die  Regulierung der Freizeitfischerei nicht durch den Bund mangels Zuständigkeit  stattgefunden hat, sondern durch eine EU Verordnung eingeschränkt wurde. Im  Übrigen erholt sich der Dorsch laut ICES in Kopenhagen deutlich schneller als  erwartet. Der Bestand wird sich voraussichtlich bereits 2018, spätestens 2019  innerhalb der sicheren Bestandsgrenzen befinden. 

 Können Sie uns Ihre Behauptung, dass  die „Kutterangelei“ ein Drittel bis zur Hälfte der gesamten Küstenfischerei in  der Ostsee ausmacht mit einer Quelle belegen? 

 Auch kommen die Minderfänge der  Angler nicht den Beständen zu Gute, sondern das Baglimit wurde laut Wissenschaft  und Politik aus Gründen der Verteilungsgerechtigkeit eingeführt, d.h. eine  Umverteilung von der Freizeitfischerei auf die Quoten der – zumeist dänischen –  kommerziellen Fischerei.

 Des Weiteren führen Sie an, dass der  Schutz der verbliebenen 23% Angelverbotszone notwendig sei, da es sich dort  speziell um die Riffe handelt, in denen die Rückzugsgebiete der Fische liegen.  Sind das Fische, die ausschließlich von Anglern gefangen werden oder warum ist  die kommerzielle Fischerei in dieser Zone weiterhin erlaubt?

 Der Leiter des Thünen-Institut für  Ostseefischerei Herr Dr. Zimmermann hat vor Kurzen gegenüber den Lübecker  Nachrichten deutlich gemacht, dass ein Verbot   der Freizeitfischerei aus seiner fachlichen Sicht nicht zielführend ist.  Wodurch belegen Sie Ihre Aussage?

 Auch sind Schutzgebiete als  Fischereimanagement-Instrumente nicht nützlich, wenn sie nicht sehr groß sind  und der fischereiliche Aufwand proportional zur geschlossenen Fläche reduziert  wird.
 Dorsche sind außerhalb der Laichzeit  außerdem sehr mobil, wandern also durch Schutzgebiete schnell durch. Insgesamt  erscheint die westliche Ostsee einfach zu klein, um hier Nullnutzungszonen mit  dem Ziel der Forderung des Fischereimanagements einzurichten. Andere  Managementansätze sind hier sinnvoller. Das betrifft jedoch nicht die  Freizeitfischerei, sondern die Fischerei insgesamt!

 2016 haben Sie in einem Interview  gesagt, dass „ein Verbot nicht gerechtfertigt sei, da Köder und Fanggeräte der  Angelfischerei den Meeresboden kaum berühren. Davon geht keine Beeinträchtigung  der Erhaltungsziele von Lebensraumtypen aus.“ 

 Daraus resultieren für uns folgende  Fragen:

 1.Auf welchen neuen wissenschaftlichen  Fakten beruht Ihre geänderte Sichtweise?
 2.Können Sie uns sagen, in welcher  Weise die Schutzgüter im Fehmarnbelt durch Angler gefährdet  werden?
 3.Bitte nennen Sie uns die Störfaktoren  - in abnehmender Reihenfolge - die die Schutzgüter im Fehmarnbelt  gefährden?
 4.Verlangt die EU explizit die  Ausweisung von Naturschutzgebiet zur Sicherung der Natura-2000-Gebiete oder  wären auch anderen Maßnahmen geeignet um die Anforderungen der EU zu  erfüllen?
 5.Kann Deutschland durch die neue  Verordnung „NSGFmbV“ ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren  abwenden?
 6.Wäre es möglich gewesen ein  Vertragsverletzungsverfahren gegen Deutschland ohne ein Angelverbot im  Fehmarnbelt zu verhindern?
 7.Müssen wir durch die beschlossene  „Strategie zur Erhaltung der Biodiversität“ weitere Angelverbote in Schleswig-  Holstein befürchten?
 8.Haben Sie sich darüber informiert, wo  sich die Fanggründe der schleswig-holsteinischen Fischer und Angler befinden?  Wenn ja, mit wem haben Sie gesprochen?
 9.Können Sie uns neue wissenschaftliche  und zugleich haltbare Nachweise liefern, die ein Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt  begründen? Die bisherigen Begründungen haben wir ja bereits mehrfach  wissenschaftlich widerlegt.

Wir möchten Sie  bitten, unsere Fragen bis zum 01.November 2017 zu beantworten. Gerne möchten wir  unsere Fragen und Ihre Antworten veröffentlichen.

​ Für Ihre Antwort bedanken wir uns im  Voraus!

 Mit freundlichen  Grüßen
 Lars Wernicke
 Initiative  Anglerdemo


----------



## Ørret (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Top ausgearbeitet#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

*ERSTKLASSIG!! *

Wieder macht ANGLERDEMO die Arbeit, für die organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer eigentlich ihre versagenden Naturschutzverbände DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm bezahlen..

Ich hoffe, ihr seid so anständig und bezahlt nicht nur die unfähigen Verbände, sondern spendet auch ANGLERDEMO für die Klage (zu der die Verbände ja auch nicht fähig waren!!):


> *Unterstützt uns im Kampf gegen die Angelverbote!*
> Konto: WiSH e.V. , Verwendungszweck: "Klage Angelverbot", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
> IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15


----------



## mirko.nbg (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

*Wenn ich das lese brauchen wir Angler uns nicht wundern. Geht es um wirtschaftliche Belange, darf alles gemacht werden. Geht es um unsere "minderen Weinigkeiten", ist auch klar, warum wir den ganzen Sch..... ertragen müssen.

Wenn ich die Ausnahmen lese, ist das Naturschutzgebiet im Fehmarnbelt, nix weiter als der größte Unsinn.
Vielleicht bin ich doof. Ich werde mir mal ein Brett holen und mir das 3mal auf den Kopf dreschen. Vielleicht verstehe ich es dann. Und wenn nicht, werde ich die Prozedur mit dem Brett wiederholen.


**§ 5 Zulässigkeit von bestimmten Projekten und Plänen*


§ 5 wird in  2 Vorschriften zitiert


(1) Projekte

1. zur Energieerzeugung aus Wasser, Strömung und Wind,

2. zur Aufsuchung, Gewinnung und Aufbereitung von Bodenschätzen,

3. zur Errichtung und zum Betrieb von Rohrleitungen,

4. zur Verlegung und zum Betrieb von unterseeischen Kabeln oder

5. zur  Errichtung, zur Unterhaltung und zum Betrieb einer Festen  Fehmarnbeltquerung gemäß dem Gesetz vom 17. Juli 2009 zu dem Vertrag vom  3. September 2008 zwischen der Bundesrepublik Deutschland und dem  Königreich Dänemark über eine Feste Fehmarnbeltquerung (BGBl. 2009 II  S. 799, 800)


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> *Wenn ich das lese brauchen wir Angler uns nicht wundern. Geht es um wirtschaftliche Belange, darf alles gemacht werden. Geht es um unsere "minderen Weinigkeiten", ist auch klar, warum wir den ganzen Sch..... ertragen müssen.
> 
> Wenn ich die Ausnahmen lese, ist das Naturschutzgebiet im Fehmarnbelt, nix weiter als der größte Unsinn.
> Vielleicht bin ich doof. Ich werde mir mal ein Brett holen und mir das 3mal auf den Kopf dreschen. Vielleicht verstehe ich es dann. Und wenn nicht, werde ich die Prozedur mit dem Brett wiederholen.
> ...



Natürlich alles nur erlaubt, wenn sie nicht zu erheblichen Beeinträchtigungen führen. Die feste Fehmarnbeltquerung ist demnach keine erhebliche Beeonträchtigung, lediglich mein 50g schwerer böser, böser Gummifisch!


----------



## kati48268 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> * Geht es um wirtschaftliche Belange, darf alles gemacht werden.*


Ganz so ist's ja nicht.
Der Anglertourismus geht auch in die Knie & das spielt sicherlich eine große Rolle, denn die Angler kommen auch, wenn die Badegäste längst am Ofen sitzen.

Diese Leute, die vom Tourismus leben, ihre familien, etc.,  sind letztendlich diejenigen vor Ort, für die die Landespolitiker primär da zu sein haben.

Aber dieser wirtschaftliche Kollaps wird in der Landtagsdebatte runtergespielt bis zum geht nicht mehr.

Es ist somit weniger ein Thema
Wirtschaft kontra Angler
sondern
ideologische Politik kontra Angler.


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Aber dieser wirtschaftliche Kollaps wird in der Landtagsdebatte runtergespielt bis zum geht nicht mehr.



Und genau da bin ich mir nicht sicher! Wenn die eine Verordnung nicht verstehen, falsche Argumente anbringen- ja wie sollen die dann die Zusammenhänge verstehen und erst die Folgen einschätzen können?


----------



## mirko.nbg (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

§3  Lautet: Schutzzweck!

 §5 Lautet: Zulässigkeit von bestimmten Projekten und Plänen!

Das ist doch kein Naturschutz. Wenn die Bauvorhaben lt §5 gemacht werden ist es ein starker Eingriff in das Ökosystem der Ostsee.

Somit ist das Gesetzt, welches den Namen Naturschutz trägt, *nicht zutreffend!*
Schon aus diesen Gründen lohnt sich die Klage. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die Richter mehr Grips haben, als so mancher andere!!!|director:#q|licht


----------



## Ørret (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die stellen die Vorordnung vielleicht nur deshalb nicht in Frage weil sie vom BMUB und sie automatisch denken, wenn's vom Ministerium kommt dann wird's wohl ne gute duchdachte Sache sein. Sie sollten vielleicht mal hinterfragen warum das BMUB vom NABU inoffiziell gesteuert wird und ob es schlau ist nen exNABU Präsi zum Staatssekretär zu machen ,der dann eventuell nicht neutral arbeitet.


----------



## Grünknochen (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> §3  Lautet: Schutzzweck!
> 
> §5 Lautet: Zulässigkeit von bestimmten Projekten und Plänen!
> 
> ...



Das Thema ist leider etwas komplizierter...
Im Übrigen kannst Du ganz entspannt davon ausgehen, dass im Bundesumweltministerium ne ganze Menge Leute unterwegs sind, die die hier relevante Rechtslage sehr genau kennen. Mit fehlendem Grips hat das garantiert nichts zu tun.
Was aber noch lange nicht heisst, dass sie im Ergebnis die richtige Entscheidung getroffen haben. Genau deshalb macht eine Klage Sinn. Nur die Argumentation wird weitaus subtiler sein (müssen)...
Lustig übrigens die Bemerkungen zu Herrn Flasbarth. Anglerfeind. Na klaro. Abgeschenkt. Aber als (vormaliger) Präsident nicht nur des Nabu, sondern ebenso des Bundesumweltamtes war er im höchsten Maße (mehr geht eigentlich nicht) qualifiziert, den Job als Staatssekretär im Bundesumweltministerium zu übernehmen. Ich würd mal sagen: Ein höchstkompetenter Gegner, was die Angelei betrifft. Man muss also (annähernd) ebenso gut aufgestellt sein, will man ne Chance haben. Grips gegen Grips...


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> [Flabarth]. Man muss also (annähernd) ebenso gut aufgestellt sein, will man ne Chance haben. Grips gegen Grips...



Wenn ich mir die Verbände die in Frage kämen so ansehe komme ich zu folgendem Schluss:

 WIR SIND VERLOREN!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Das kümmert den eh nicht.

Es geht nicht um Argumente oder Intelligenz (das meinen nur die , die sich selber für so intelligent halten und meinen, da dann gebraucht zu werden)..

Da brauchts vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Dass da Fakten oder "Wissenschaft" nicht gebraucht werden, sondern schlicht die Fähigkeit Emotionen in Szene zu setzen, beweist die erfolgreiche Arbeit diesbezüglich von NABU, PETA, Greenpeace etc..


----------



## Grünknochen (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Immer wieder die gleiche Leier.
Was nützen  ''Öffentlichkeitsarbeit'' und ''Journalismus'', wenn man in der Sache und im Hinblick auf Kompetenz nichts zu bieten hat?
Was bringt es, sich über die Stärke der Naturschutzverbände (PETA ist kein Naturschutzverband!!) wie Nabu, WWF, Greenpeace zu beschweren, die ihre Ziele hochkompetent und bestens organisiert zur Geltung bringen? Gar nichts. Unabhängig mal davon, dass ich vieles, was diese Organisationen in den letzten Jahrzehnten im Kampf gegen die Kohle (das ist der wahre Gegner) auf die Kette gebracht haben, außergewöhnlich gut finde, gibt es doch nur eine Antwort: Man muss sich selbst so organisieren, dass man selbst durchschlagskräftig ist und an den entscheidenden Schnittstellen Einfluss ausüben kann, auch wenn man es mit sehr starken Gegnern zu tun hat.
Die Anglerverbände - die Kritik hierzu teile ich voll und ganz - sind bis ein paar Ausnahmen (zB Niedersachsen) einfach schwach auf der Brust. Man muss darauf hinarbeiten, dass sich genau das ändert. Nur zu kritisieren reicht definitiv nicht aus. Es bedarf konstruktiver Schritte. Hierzu gehört übrigens auch, dass man es sich nicht mit solchen Leuten verscherzt, auf die man zwingend angewiesen ist ( ua Wissenschaft, und zwar ohne Anführungsstriche!).

Nur zur Klarstellung: Anglerdemo macht nen richtig guten Job. Volle Unterstützung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Anglerdemo macht nen richtig guten Job. Volle Unterstützung.


Eben!
*ERSTKLASSIG!! *

Wieder macht ANGLERDEMO die Arbeit, für die organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer eigentlich ihre versagenden Naturschutzverbände DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm bezahlen..

Ich hoffe, ihr seid so anständig und bezahlt nicht nur die unfähigen Verbände, sondern spendet auch ANGLERDEMO für die Klage (zu der die Verbände ja auch nicht fähig waren!!):


> *Unterstützt uns im Kampf gegen die Angelverbote!*
> Konto: WiSH e.V. , Verwendungszweck: "Klage Angelverbot", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
> IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wenn man eine Reportage über die Angelverbote drehen möchte, sollte man  unserer Meinung nach auch die Emotionen kennen, die wir Angler auf einem  Hochseeangelschiff erleben. Sei es auf Plattfisch oder auf Dorsch- es  gibt viele schöne Momente beim Angeln auf der Ostsee. Um diese  Erlebnisse richtig rüberzubringen, haben wir uns gemeinsam mit dem Bild-  Reporter 2 Tage auf die Ostsee begeben und ein paar Dorsche, Wittlinge  und Plattfische geangelt. Die Jungs hatten richtig Spaß!




Es waren 2 tolle Tage auf der Ostsee, vielen Dank an die Crew der MS  Tanja und MS Monika. Nebenbei haben wir ein paar super Aufnahmen für  unseren Film über das Meeresangeln in Ostholstein erstellen können. An  dieser Stelle natürlich ein ganz großes Dankeschön an Hinnark Klopp und  die Jungs von Fehmarnangler, die uns bei den Dreharbeiten zu unserem Film toll unterstützt haben!





Danke auch an alle anderen Angler auf den beiden Hochseeangelschiffen,  die uns freundlicherweise erlaubt haben, viele schöne Bilder von den  beiden Tagen einzufangen und für unseren Film zu verwenden. Die beiden  Tage auf See haben einmal mehr gezeigt, warum es sich lohnt für unser  Hobby zu kämpfen- angeln auf der Ostsee ist einfach geil!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Es waren zwei schöne Tage auf dem Wasser. Wir fanden es super, dass auch  noch Otto "Otti" Reimers und Dieter Eisele spontan zugesagt haben und  unsere Filmaufnahmen unterstützt haben.





Und ein Facebook Live Video von Bild. Ist öffentlich und kann somit von jedem geschaut werden.

facebook.com/bild.video/videos/546842718991994/


----------



## GreyShade (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

War ne schöne Tour auf der Tanja! Hat Spass gemacht!

Greetz, 
 Grey


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir sind nicht alleine mit unserer Einschätzung zu der Entwicklung mit den Dorschbeständen |rolleyes.

http://www.kn-online.de/News/Aktuel...ing-2019-ist-die-Fischerei-Krise-ueberstanden


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Im Gegensatz zum DAFV und seinen abnickenden Vasallenverbänden kommt der DFV wenigstens auch in der Öffentlichkeit vor...


----------



## Flatfish86 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Oha, ich denke wir müssen uns dringend Sorgen darüber machen, dass der (momentan noch nicht fangbare) Dorschbestand bald unterfischt wird...|uhoh:
Unglaublich sowas in der jetzigen Situation von sich zu geben, aber dafür werden Lobbyisten ja bezahlt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ministerin Hendricks bittet um Verständnis!

https://twitter.com/SNetzebandt/sta...ter.com/SNetzebandt/status/922864520367869952


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Verlogen, anglerfeindlich und inkompetent.
Wie bisher jeder Politiker in Bund, Land oder Europa, der damit zu tun hatte.


----------



## Ørret (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wenn ich den Link anklicken kommt...sorry diese Seite existiert nicht....was schreibt die denn?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

stimmt - grade gings noch, jetzt nicht mehr..

Test:

https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/922864520367869952

Der geht, oder?


----------



## Ørret (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ja geht jetzt


----------



## Ørret (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Sorry ich muss jetzt ganz schnell zum WC...mir ist grad speiübel geworden....ich geh kurz kotzen....dieses scheinheilige Grinsen an Schluss:r:r:r:e:e:e


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Ørret schrieb:


> Sorry ich muss jetzt ganz schnell zum WC...mir ist grad speiübel geworden....ich geh kurz kotzen....dieses scheinheilige Grinsen an Schluss:r:r:r:e:e:e



Ich kann dich voll verstehen.So ein Verlogenes Pack.#q#q#q


----------



## smithie (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Na hoffentlich hat der Stefan Netzebandt die liebe Frau Hendricks auch explizit gefragt, warum lediglich die Freizeitfischerei ausgeschlossen ist.
Dazu sagt sie ja in der halben Minute nichts.
Lars ist da bestimmt dran.

"Werben Sie doch für diese 80%" ist einfach nur ein Schlag ins Gesicht.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Kerstin Metzner/SPD hat mir heut großzügigerweise ein "persönliches Gespräch" angeboten, da "Facebook ungeeignet ist, seitenlang zu schreiben".

Der Sachverhalt wäre mit
'ich habe gelogen'
oder 
'ich habe die Verordnung nicht gelesen/nicht verstanden', 
aber in einem Satz geklärt, da braucht es keine seitenlange Erklärungen.

Lars ist schnell zusprungen und hat ein persönliches Gespräch inkl. Kamerateam oder Presse vorgeschlagen :m
man wird sehen, wie diese kompetente Abgeordnete antwortet ...bzw. ob überhaupt. #t


----------



## angler1996 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Liebe Frau Hendricks,

 Ihre späte Rache für die Niederlage ist nur peinlich, Angler sind zwar nicht besonders laut, haben aber ein gutes Gedächtnis.
 Wir wissen wo ein Fisch steht, den wir nicht fangen wollen

 Gehab Dich wohl#h
 Gruß A.


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich hat der Stefan Netzebandt die liebe Frau Hendricks auch explizit gefragt, warum lediglich die Freizeitfischerei ausgeschlossen ist.
> Dazu sagt sie ja in der halben Minute nichts.
> Lars ist da bestimmt dran.



Er hat gefragt #6. Das Video ist ja nur ein kurzer Ausschnitt, wartet mal auf das vollständige Video #q.

Ich hoffe, dass der Bericht am Wochenende veröffentlicht wird. Sobald der Termin steht, werden wir das veröffentlichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Kerstin Metzner/SPD hat mir heut großzügigerweise ein "persönliches Gespräch" angeboten, da "Facebook ungeeignet ist, seitenlang zu schreiben".
> 
> Der Sachverhalt wäre mit
> 'ich habe gelogen'
> ...


und was machen die Angelverhinderungsverbände DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm als hauptbetroffene Verbände  derweil, während sich Lars da bemüht, Öffentlichkeit herstellt und klagt? 

Achja, weiterhin nix natürlich..


----------



## Ørret (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wer ist Stefan Netzebrand? Gehört der zum.Anglerdemoteam?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Reporter von der BILD (Berliner Redaktion, soweit ich weiss)


----------



## Deep Down (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich werbe nicht für unsittliches und verwerfliches Verhalten und vor allem dann nicht, wenn es auch noch rechtswidrig ist!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

??? wen oder was meinst Du da?


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Stefan hat einen neuen kurzen Ausschnitt unserer Kuttertour vom Samstag online gestellt.

https://twitter.com/SNetzebandt/status/923085976783720448

Stefan ist übrigens der stellvertretende Leiter von BILD TV/ Web TV...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

DAnke für Info!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und was machen die Angelverhinderungsverbände DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und *LAV-MeckPomm* als hauptbetroffene Verbände  derweil, während sich Lars da bemüht, Öffentlichkeit herstellt und klagt?
> 
> Achja, weiterhin nix natürlich..



Habe meinem LAV mal geschrieben, dass ich mir bei den Entwicklungen Sorgen mache und was sie als meine Interessenvertretung unternehmen...
Bin mal sehr auf die Antwort gespannt, vor allem auf die Reaktion, dass ich erwähnt habe das auf deren Seite kein Wort über die Aktionen zu finden ist....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

tja... ich hab Antwort bekommen vom DAFV auf meine Frage bez. deren Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in der Sache - ERSCHRECKEND ist noch mehr als milde ausgedrückt...

Demnächst Artikel dazu..


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Mein Blutdruck wird nicht besser!

https://twitter.com/SNetzebandt/status/923143385510285312


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ergo - von Thünen hätte sonstwas empfehlen können, am Ergebnis hätte es nichts geändert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Der "Wissenschaftler" braucht also keine wissenschaftliche Begründung...

Zudem gehts nicht um "fischereifreie Zonen", sondern um Angelfreie!!!

Für mich persönlich klar:
LÜGNER, BETRÜGER, ANGLERFEIND!

Wer jetzt noch als Angler oder Verband Thünen oder anderen anglerfeindlichen Instituten Daten gibt, ist selber schuld und hats nicht besser verdient.

Denen gehts weder um Wissenschaft, noch um Wahrheit, nur um weiter Kohle abgreifen!!!

Ich hoffe, Lars, Du hast den Mailverkehr noch????


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Mein Blutdruck wird nicht besser!
> 
> https://twitter.com/SNetzebandt/status/923143385510285312



Wie dürfen solche Leute vom staat bezahlt arbeiten und sogar einen akademischen Titel tragen, wenn Sie vor laufender Kamera beweisen, dass Sie ihr "Fachwissen" negativ nutzen um anderen zu schaden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Gute Frage.

Und Abgeordnete?

Kein Stück besser!! 

Siehe:
Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!

Fakten zählen augenscheinlich weder für diese Art "Wissenschaft" noch für die Politik(er), von denen sie für ihre Studien und  Ergebnisse bezahlt werden.

Oder wie soll man das sonst interpretieren???

Und dazu dann die unfähigen Verbanditen....

Kann das daher nachvollziehen:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Mein Blutdruck wird nicht besser!




Würde ANGLERDEMO nicht klagen, könnten wir gleich einpacken..

Und noch immer kein Cent von den Verbanditen zur Klage, die uns das alles mit eingebrockt haben.

SPENDET ANGLERDEMO!!!!



> Unterstützt uns im Kampf gegen die Angelverbote!
> Konto: WiSH e.V. , Verwendungszweck: "Klage Angelverbot", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
> IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



			
				Thomas9904;4735504[COLOR="Red" schrieb:
			
		

> ]und was machen die Angelverhinderungsverbände DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm als hauptbetroffene Verbände  derweil, [/COLOR]während sich Lars da bemüht, Öffentlichkeit herstellt und klagt?
> 
> Achja, weiterhin nix natürlich..



Vielleicht Finger in der Nase.|muahah::q:q:q


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich habe mir das jetzt ein paar Mal angeguckt und nehme Dr. Strehlow in Schutz.  Denn er hat klar gesagt, dass es keinen wissenschaftlichen Nachweis für ein Angelverbot gibt!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Mein Blutdruck wird nicht besser!
> 
> https://twitter.com/SNetzebandt/status/923143385510285312


Wundert das echt noch jemanden?

Solange weiter Faktenblindheit, Pure Ideologiedenke, Arroganz und ne gehörige Prise Dummheit diese Felder bestimmen, könnten Gutachten und Verordnungen auch von 5 Graupapageien erstellt werden.

Wäre günstiger und man müsste nicht andauernd so ein Gewäsch ertragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das jetzt ein paar Mal angeguckt und nehme Dr. Strehlow in Schutz.  Denn er hat klar gesagt, dass es keinen wissenschaftlichen Nachweis für ein Angelverbot gibt!


Da haben wir Dissens. 

Und, dass er *akzeptiert*, wenn die Politik trotzdem anders entscheidet, auch ohne wissenschaftliche Begründung, das hat er auch gesagt!!!! 

Das kann man, gerade als "Wissenschaftler", nicht "akzeptieren":
Man MUSS es vielleicht hinnehmen, kann und darf das aber niemals AKZEPTIEREN!!

Und er spricht da von Fischerei und Fischereifreien Zonen - *es geht aber rein um ein Angelverbot!!*

Und Fischerei bleibt ja gerade erlaubt..

Das ist doch reines Nebelkerzenwerfen um weiterhin Kohle zu kriegen!!

Ohne öffentliche Klarstellung, dass es nicht um Fischerei-, sondern rein um ein  Angelverbot geht und dass es für ein Angelverbot KEINERLEI wissenschaftliche  Begründung gibt und die Wissenschaft das vielleicht hinnehmen MUSS; aber niemals akzeptieren KANN, bleibt das für mich klar anglerfeindlich.

Nach entsprechender, ÖFFENTLICHER Klarstellung werde ich gerne Asche  auf mein Haupt streuen...

Aber das, was er öffentlich redet und was privat, ist leider zweierlei, wie ich persönlich auch schon auf Fehmarn bei der ersten Anglerdemo in Gesprächen mit ihm leider feststellen musste. 

Schwerst enttäuscht ist da noch milde ausgedrückt....

Aber dass Fakten da nicht zählen, weder bei dieser "Wissenschaft" noch bei der Politik, das ist ja inzwischen mehr als klar (Landtagsvideo) *und daher der Weg der Klage der einzig richtige:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe:
> Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!
> 
> Fakten zählen augenscheinlich weder für diese Art "Wissenschaft" noch für die Politik(er), von denen sie für ihre Studien und  Ergebnisse bezahlt werden.
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und, dass er *akzeptiert*, wenn die Politik trotzdem anders entscheidet, auch ohne wissenschaftliche Begründung, das hat er auch gesagt!!!!
> 
> Das kann man, gerade als "Wissenschaftler", nicht "akzeptieren":
> Man MUSS es vielleicht hinnehmen, kann und darf das aber niemals AKZEPTIEREN!!



Das die Politik in dieser Geschichte je nach "Talent" zwischen höchst schmutzig und dilettantisch agiert, ist an sich schon schlimm genug.

Das als Wissenschaftler mehr oder weniger Kommentarlos hinzunehmen ,hat zugegeben schon ein gewisses, falsches Geschmäckle der billigenden Mithilfe.

Vertrauen geht definitiv anders


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Vertrauen geht definitiv anders


Zumindest fällt es mehr als schwer nach all dem Verrat, Dilettantismus, den Lügen, dem Tarnen, Mauscheln und Täuschen seitens Politik, "Wissenschaft" und Verbandlern für IRGENDWAS nen Vertrauensvorschuss geben zu sollen.

Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus:
*Lars hat denen ALLES an Fakten und Daten geliefert, Politik wie "Wissenschaft" und Verbandlern!*

Die wussten und kannten das ALLE (bzw. hätten es kennen MÜSSEN, weil von Lars informiert) vor dem Verbot und vor der Sitzung im Landtag!

*Jetzt müssen die ALLE liefern um sich auch nur ein bisschen Vertrauen überhaupt wieder zu verdienen!!
Und zwar im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns!! *

Und weil Anglerdemo die einzigen sind, die da wirklich was FÜR ANGLER UND ANGELN tun, rufe ich nochmal zur Spende auf:
*Würde ANGLERDEMO nicht klagen, könnten wir gleich einpacken..*

Und noch immer kein Cent von den Verbanditen zur Klage, die uns das alles mit eingebrockt haben.

*SPENDET ANGLERDEMO!!!!*



> Unterstützt uns im Kampf gegen die Angelverbote!
> Konto: WiSH e.V. , Verwendungszweck: "Klage Angelverbot", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
> IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da haben wir Dissens.
> 
> Und, dass er *akzeptiert*, wenn die Politik trotzdem anders entscheidet, auch ohne wissenschaftliche Begründung, das hat er auch gesagt!!!!
> 
> ...



Wenn wir mal nicht einer Meinung sind, zeigt es doch einfach nur, dass es unterschiedliche Wahrnehmungen bei so einem kurzen Videoausschnitt gibt. Somit kann man die Sichtweisen auch mal diskutuieren.

1. Er wird vom Bund bezahlt, also muss er Entscheidungen von oben auch akzeptieren- d.h. ja nicht, dass er die Entscheidung gutheißt, schon gar nicht privat! Es war zudem kein privates Interview, sondern ein dienstliches und somit muss er ggf. die Meinung seiner Chefs veröffentlichen. Ob es ihm passt oder nicht, er muss! Wissen wir, ob er mit einer vorgegebenen Antwort vor die Kamera treten musste?

2. Ja, er redet vom Fischereiverbot. Erstens kennen wir nicht die Fragestellung des Reporters, zweitens wissen wir nicht, was Doc Strehlow schon weiß und drittens weiß ich, dass ein Fischereiverbot geplant ist!

Ihn aufgrund dieses Ausschnittes von Twitter als Anglerfeind zu titulieren, finde ich nicht fair!

Die Mitarbeiter des Thünen- Institutes waren bisher uns gegenüber immer sehr auskunftsfreundlich und haben uns teilweise sehr gut unterstützt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Nicht nur auf Grund dieses Interviews bezeichne ich Thünen als anglerfeindliches Institut, wie Du weisst.

Baglimit wäre das andere Stichwort, das aber nicht hier her gehört ins Thema, sondern hier in eines dieser Themen:
ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit

ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke in einem Video zu Baglimit und Rettung des Angeltourismus

Von Thünen kam bis dato für Angler noch *nie* was Gutes.

*Und ich habe ja extra gesagt:*
Sollte sich das nachher anders darstellen, werde ich Asche auf mein Haupt streuen.

Aber erst dann..

Null Vertrauensvorschuss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

PS:
Genau diese Vermutung habe ich schon lange, weswegen ich solcher Art der "Wissenschaft" immer skeptischer gegenüber stehe:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> 1. Er wird vom Bund bezahlt, also muss er Entscheidungen von oben auch akzeptieren-




akzeptieren musser das dennoch nicht, schlucken musser das..


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollte sich das nachher anders darstellen, werde ich Asche auf mein Haupt streuen.



Dann saug Deinen Ofen mal nicht aus, sondern sammle die Asche ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> 1. Er wird vom Bund bezahlt, also muss er Entscheidungen von oben auch akzeptieren- d.h. ja nicht, dass er die Entscheidung gutheißt, schon gar nicht privat! Es war zudem kein privates Interview, sondern ein dienstliches und somit muss er ggf. die Meinung seiner Chefs veröffentlichen. Ob es ihm passt oder nicht, er muss! Wissen wir, ob er mit einer vorgegebenen Antwort vor die Kamera treten musste?



Die Alexander von Humboldt Stiftung
bezeichnete diese Praktiken mal als Grenzwertigen Schritt zur wissenschaftlichen Selbstzensur


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Dann saug Deinen Ofen mal nicht aus, sondern sammle die Asche ...


ich sehs  nicht, warum er auf einmal GEGEN seine Geldgeber  arbeiten sollte, nachdem er jahrelang alles mitgemacht hat.

Aber wir werden sehen. 

Ich werd mich  öffentlich entschuldigen, wenn er sich einmal pro Angler und Angeln positioniert ohne jedes wenn und aber und Geschwurbel.

Hatte ich NIE Schwierigkeiten damit, wenn ich mal Unrecht hatte (nachweisbar!) - oft musste ich das aber in den letzten fast 20  Jahren nicht...

LEIDER!!!!!!

Ich lobe lieber Anglerfreunde und Kämpfer wie Dich, als Anglerfeinde zu jagen.

Leider gibts mehr Anglerfeinde, deren Tun und Treiben man öffentlich machen muss...

Damit sich das zukünftig ändert, dran denken und spenden:
MOMENTAN KÄMPFT aber leider NUR ANGLERDEMO FÜR ANGLER UND DAS ANGELN!!

Daher:
*SPENDET ANGLERDEMO!!!!*



> Unterstützt uns im Kampf gegen die Angelverbote!
> Konto: WiSH e.V. , Verwendungszweck: "Klage Angelverbot", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
> IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher:
> *SPENDET ANGLERDEMO!!!!*



Und da sind wir dann auch schon wieder auf einer Linie #6!

Leider fehlen immer noch einige Euro für die Klage. Wir danken allen bisherigen Spendern und hoffen auf viele weitere Spenden- bei 5.000.000 Anglern bzw. 180.000 Meeresanglern sollten wir die 10.000.- Euro wohl zusammen bekommen, oder?

www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke

DANKE!


----------



## exstralsunder (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ob die weiß, was die da faselt?

https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/922864520367869952


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ob die weiß, was die da faselt?
> 
> https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/922864520367869952


Politiker ihres Schlages verbuche ich mittlerweile unter Politplagen des 21. Jhd.

Viel Ideologie-aber dafür umso weniger Sachlichkeit. 

Scheint aber mittlerweile Programm zu sein, von dem was man labert entweder keine Ahnung zu haben oder-was ich pers. noch viel schlimmer finde-Fakten zu verleugnen oder sich diese so zurechtzubiegen, bis sie irgendwann ins  anderen aufzudrückende Weltbild passen. 

Der Dame und ähnlich tickenden Hirnen, würde ich nicht mal die Nennung der Uhrzeit ohne Misstrauen abkaufen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ob die weiß, was die da faselt?
> 
> https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/922864520367869952



Wolltest Du meinen Blutdruck noch einmal pushen? War erfolgreich


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Blutdruck ist milde ausgedrückt..

Aber dass Fakten da nicht zählen, weder bei dieser "Wissenschaft" noch bei der Politik, das ist ja inzwischen mehr als klar (Landtagsvideo) *und daher der Weg der Klage der einzig richtige:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe:
> Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!
> 
> Fakten zählen augenscheinlich weder für diese Art "Wissenschaft" noch für die Politik(er), von denen sie für ihre Studien und  Ergebnisse bezahlt werden.
> ...


----------



## exstralsunder (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Der Dame und ähnlich tickenden Hirnen, würde ich nicht mal die Nennung der Uhrzeit ohne Misstrauen abkaufen.





Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wolltest Du meinen Blutdruck noch einmal pushen? War erfolgreich





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Blutdruck ist milde ausgedrückt..



Blutdruck hin oder her.... Die Aussage dieser Ministerin ist doch eindeutig gelogen! 
Das ist doch ein Hebel an den man ansetzen kann. Die Fische werden eben dort nicht geschützt!
Und das mit Wissen der Ministerin! Wen will die denn für dumm verkaufen? Gut...bei einigen Politikern hat's ja geklappt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Und das mit Wissen der Ministerin! Wen will die denn für dumm verkaufen? Gut...bei einigen Politikern hat's ja geklappt.


Ist nur der eine Punkt - Wenn NACHGEWIESEN wie im Video im Landtag von S-H ALLE Politiker durch absolute Ideologie glänzen, gepaart entweder mit Unwissen oder wie bei der CDU mit Faktenverleugnung für Koalitionsfrieden, was willst Du da erwarten??
Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!


*Man muss sich damit abfinden, das bei Angelpolitik Fakten keinerelei Rolle spielen.*

Selbst die "Wissenschaft" (ANGLERDEMO hats ja zu Recht dargestellt, Aussage Dr. Strehlow, wenn man dessen Aussagen "positiv und nicht als Anglerfeindlichkeit auslegen will), darf Fakten nicht nennen, sondern muss den Zahlern (Bund) nach dem Mund reden oder hat Maulkorb.

Da ist die Klage von Anglerdemo weiter der einzige Weg.

Und danach muss eine knallharte Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit pro Angler und Angeln seitens der Verbanditen einsetzen, um die drohenden Verbote im Süßwasser auch wg. Natura2000 verhindern zu können.

Daher wie immer:
*SPENDET ANGLERDEMO!!!!*



> Unterstützt uns im Kampf gegen die Angelverbote!
> Konto: WiSH e.V. , Verwendungszweck: "Klage Angelverbot", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
> IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15


----------



## Anglerdemo (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns bei Britta Moritz von Angelsport Moritz  Nord GmbH in Kaltenkirchen für die großzügige Spende und die  Unterstützung unserer Klage bedanken! Vielen Dank Britta!

www.moritz-nord.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Auch meinen Dank an Britta Moritz!


----------



## Anglerdemo (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Eine coole Idee von saza!
> 
> Einige fragten mich ja bereits nach meinem "Love the sea" Hoodie, den ich immer bei Auftritten von Anglerdemo trage- wenn Ihr einen haben möchtet, könnt Ihr Euch jetzt einen bei
> 
> ...



Wir haben das Angebot erweitert! #6

www.seedshirt.de/shop/anglerdemo


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Produkte aus Biobaumwolle


----------



## daci7 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hmmm ... Wenn das "FCK PTA" oder meinetwegen "by FCK PTA" jetz noch dick und fett drauf stehen würd wär ich sofort dabei.
So wahrscheinlich auch, aber et wär halt noch geiler :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

und wo die buchstaben fehlen ...kommt die fischgräte rein.


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Die  Landtagsdebatte vom 13. Oktober 2017 im schleswig-holsteinischen  Landtag zum Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt (TOP27) lässt viele von uns nicht  zur Ruhe kommen. Zu groß ist das Entsetzen über die fachliche und  rechtliche Inkompetenz der einzelnen Parteien.
> 
> Die  fischereipolitische Sprecherin der SPD in Schleswig- Holstein stach  durch Ihre Aussagen zum Angelverbot in unserem Augen negativ hervor,  wobei keine Rede haltbare Argumente für ein Angelverbot enthielt bzw.  fachlich und rechtlich fehlerfrei war.
> 
> ...



Da habe ich heute tatsächlich eine fristgerechte Antwort von Frau  Metzner erhalten! Allerdings eher eine Lachnummer, wenn nicht sogar eine  Frechheit! Ich habe keine Genehmigung zur Veröffentlichung erhlaten,  lohnt sich aber auch nicht...

Gerade eine Antwort rausgeschickt...

Sehr geehrte Frau Metzner,

vielen Dank für Ihre – wenn auch auf mich lustlos wirkende und zugleich unbefriedigende – Antwort.

Hätte ich die Antworten mir aus dem Internet oder sämtlichen  Zeitschriften raussuchen wollen bzw. würde ich die Antworten kennen,  hätte ich mir die Mühe meiner Mail erspart.

Meine Fragen beziehen sich auf Ihre Rede und Ihre  Aussagen vom 13.Oktober 2017 im Schleswig- Holsteinischen Landtag,  nicht auf Ausführungen des BMUB, die sich im Übrigen von Ihren  Äußerungen unterscheiden. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich Sie erneut bitten,  die Fragen bis zum 10.November 2017 zu beantworten. Oder ignorieren Sie  die Fragen Ihrer Wähler immer so konsequent?

Übrigens ist der LSFV SH nicht für die Ostsee oder gar die AWZ zuständig  und vertritt nur eine geringe Anzahl (ca.39000 von 5.000.000 in  Deutschland) Angler. Wäre es hier nicht angebracht gewesen, mit den  Betroffenen eine Lösung zu finden?

Mich würde zudem interessieren, welcher Vertreter eines Angelverbandes  die Aussage wann und wo getätigt hat. Im Übrigen habe ich ja bereits  oben angemerkt, dass ich die Zuständigkeit der Anglerverbände – speziell  des LSFV SH – in Frage stelle.

Für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen 1-12 bedanke ich mich im Voraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Lars Wernicke


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

tja, was soll mein Blutdruck dazu sagen:

Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332688


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Da habe ich heute tatsächlich eine fristgerechte Antwort von Frau  Metzner erhalten! Allerdings eher eine Lachnummer, wenn nicht sogar eine  Frechheit! Ich habe keine Genehmigung zur Veröffentlichung erhlaten,  lohnt sich aber auch nicht...



Wie zu erwarten war.

Soviel zum Thema Bürgernähe und  Fachkompetenz.

Die Arroganz gew. Beteiligter in diesem Schmierentheater ist nur noch zum koxxen.


----------



## Ørret (1. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Da fällt mir nix zu ein....armselig #q#q#q


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Frau Metzner ist ja auch mit den Industriehäfen in S-H beschäftigt, da bleibt keine Zeit für den Angeltourismus und die Fischer an der Küste und kleine Häfen wie Heiligenhafen oder Burgstaaken/ Fehmarn!

http://www.landtag.ltsh.de/infothek/wahl19/drucks/00200/drucksache-19-00237.pdf


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir haben aktuell viele Anfragen zum aktuellen Stand unserer Klage- es sei so ruhig um uns geworden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wir leben noch und ja, wir arbeiten auch weiterhin an unserer Klage. In  diesem Fall ist es jedoch nicht so, dass wir einfach zu einem Juristen  gehen und sagen "Hier ist die Kohle, mach mal", sondern im Vorfeld sehr,  sehr viele formelle Punkte zu beachten haben, aber auch die Strategie  detailliert vorbereitet werden muss. So sind wir dabei, unsere Strategie  auf mehrere Punkte festzulegen. Bitte  habt Verständnis dafür, dass wir unsere Strategie (noch) nicht  veröffentlichen. Zur Zeit sind wir mit verschiedenen Wissenschaftlern im  In- und Ausland im Kontakt. Hierbei stellen wir fest, dass nicht mehr  alle so redselig sind, seitdem wir unsere Pläne mit der Klage  veröffentlicht haben. Wir sind aber weiterhin optimistisch, die Klage  erfolgreich zu bestreiten, benötigen jedoch auch weiterhin finanzielle  Unterstützung. Also, bitte nicht aufhören zu spenden und bitte teilt  diesen Beitrag so oft wie möglich. Wir haben gerade wieder am Wochenende  feststellen müssen, dass viele Angler dieses Thema Angelverbote/  Natura2000 entweder gar nicht oder nur ungenügend kennen.

Nebenbei kümmern wir uns auch um die Einschränkungen der  Freizeitfischerei in der Region Großenbrode und stehen da im Kontakt mit  den zuständigen Behörden. Auch da sind wir überrascht, wie einfach sich  Behörden das mit Verboten und Einschränkungen für Angler machen! Wenn  das so weiter geht.

Was machen wir sonst noch? Wir arbeiten  weiterhin an unserem Film über den Angeltourismus, stehen im Kontakt mit  der BILD Zeitung und vielen Politikern und Behörden und panen eine neue  Homepage für den Angeltourismus.

Aber wir Angeln auch weiter an  und auf der Ostsee! Die Fangberichte vom Wochenende zeigen, dass alle  Arten von Fischen in guten Größen und Stückzahlen vorhanden sein. Ob  Plattfisch, Dorsch oder Seelachs- es wurde erolgreich geangelt und  gefangen. Also, ab an die Küste!

www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke


----------



## Ørret (6. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Super..... man kann eure Arbeit nicht hoch genug würdigen#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Ørret schrieb:


> Super..... man kann eure Arbeit nicht hoch genug würdigen#6#6#6


Rüschtüch -  daher:
*Würde ANGLERDEMO nicht klagen, könnten wir gleich einpacken..*

Und noch immer kein Cent von den Verbanditen zur Klage, die uns das alles mit eingebrockt haben.

*SPENDET ANGLERDEMO!!!!*



> Unterstützt uns im Kampf gegen die Angelverbote!
> Konto: WiSH e.V. , Verwendungszweck: "Klage Angelverbot", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
> IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15


----------



## Kochtopf (6. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr mit Werbung verdient aber könnte man nicht einen Bannerplatz solidaritätsmäßig an die Anglerdemo widmen? Sprich alles was dadurch generiert wird wird direkt an AD gespendet oder ist das nicht so lohnenswert bzw pfeift das Forum finanziell auf dem letzten Loch? Nur so eine Idee


----------



## Franky (6. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die Idee ist gut, aber dank unseres Steuersystems "unpraktisch". Die freiwillige direkte Spende ist einfacher.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@Kochtopf
Wir sind da einen anderen Weg gegangen und haben unsererseits den Unterstützern von Anglerdemo entsprechende Unterstützung angeboten, was auch durchaus angenommen wurde. Aber das haben wir nicht öffentlich breitgetreten und werden das auch nicht. 

Unser Job ist Medienpartner. 
Dazu stellen wir unsere Reichweite zur Verfügung und versuchen im Rahmen unserer Möglichkeiten entsprechende Hilfestellung zu geben - zum Beispiel auch dadurch, dass wir die Podiumsdiskussion auf Fehmarn in voller Länge abgefilmt und veröffentlicht haben - damit die dort getroffenen Aussagen auch erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

gibt es nix Neues ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Heute ist ja in dem neuen Blinker ein sehr klarer 2seitiger Artikel!
Habt ihr von der Anglerdemo den geschrieben?


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die ABBAngler haben büschen was zusammenbekommen und ist aufen Weg . paypal

mfg


----------



## smithie (16. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Heute ist ja in dem neuen Blinker ein sehr klarer 2seitiger Artikel!
> Habt ihr von der Anglerdemo den geschrieben?


Gibt's das online, Toni?


----------



## kati48268 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Heute ist ja in dem neuen Blinker ein sehr klarer 2seitiger Artikel!
> Habt ihr von der Anglerdemo den geschrieben?


  Wohl nicht von Anglerdemo geschrieben, sonst wären nicht solche Patzer drin.
  Autor wird aber leider nicht genannt, also war es wohl eine Redaktions-Gemeinschaftsleistung.

  Ich finde es toll, dass sich ein Printmedium der Sache annimmt und auch detailliert berichtet.
  Das gehört zur redaktionellen Aufgabe einer Anglerzeitung.
  Was sollen die sich ständigen Wiederholungen, "welchen Bleikopf nehme ich, wie fang ich eine Schleie im Frühjahr,...", wenn gleichzeitig wortwörtlich dem Angeln das Wasser abgegraben wird und dies von den Printmedien ziemlich ignoriert wird.
  4 Seiten zu dem Thema, auch klasse.
  Und das ganz Wesentliche & Irre, "das Angeln wird in den Zonen verboten, alles andere bleibt erlaubt", wird herausgearbeitet und auch deutlich herausgestellt; super.
  Auch geht der Bericht nicht nur auf die Auswirkungen auf Angler, sondern auch auf den Anglertourismus ein.
  Danke, Blinker-Redaktion.
  Das haben andere so noch nicht hingekriegt.

  Aber Patzer:

  Baglimit:
  - "der DAFV hat vor dem EU-Parlament gesprochen"?
  Ohauaha...
  - es wird nicht erwähnt, dass die Berufsfischer ursprünglich viel stärker gekürzt werden sollten
  - es wird nicht aufgezeigt, dass die Kürzung bei den Anglern den Berufsfischern wieder zugerechnet wird, somit kein einziger von Anglern nicht gefangener Dorsch tatsächlich geschont wird
  - Zustimmung bei den Anglern zum Baglimit?
  "Wir" Angler haben verstanden, dass...
  Was für ein Dreck!
  Und spätestens jetzt sollte klar gesagt werden, wer denn da für "Wir" Angler zu sprechen gedenkt.
  - Die Mit-Schuld des DAFV & einiger Landesverbände wird mit keinem Wort erwähnt.

  Angelverbote:
  - "Im Rahmen der Fishing-Masters-Show fand die erste Demonstration statt..."
  Die Initiative Anglerdemo wird gar nicht erwähnt. Das liest sich, als wenn der Blinker (Veranstalter Fishing-Masters-Show) für die Demo verantwortlich war. Das geht so mal gar nicht!
  - Das Einschlagen des Sargnagels durch Hendricks wird ausführlich beschrieben, die Mit-Verantwortung der gesamten Politik (insbesondere beider Landesregierungen SH, also vor & nach der Wahl) jedoch geht unter.
  - Auch hier wird die Mit-Schuld des DAFV & einiger Landesverbände wieder verschwiegen.
  - Sie tappen in die von der Politik gestellten Falle und stellen den guten Jahrgang 2016 als Erfolg des Baglimits dar.
  Das ist natürlich totaler Quatsch, denn als der 2016er Jahrgang entstand, war das Baglimit noch gar nicht in Kraft.
  - Die kommende Klage wird erwähnt, aber gleich als wenig aussichtsreich abgekanzelt.
  Gerade da hätte nun ein Anglermagazin vollkommen anders reagieren müssen, nämlich die Leser auffordern die Klage zu unterstützen!
  Politik und Verbände haben die Angler im Regen stehen lassen. Zum ersten Mal kämpfen Angler nun selbst. Da muss ein Fachmagazin doch anders agieren.

  Ob es sich nicht gelohnt hätte, für einen 4-Seiten-Bericht mal mit jemanden zu telefonieren, der mehr Detailwissen zu dem Thema hat?


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich bin geschäftlich auf Reisen, werde mich aber zeitnah dazu äußern!


----------



## Meefo 46 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Moin .

Interessant finde ich auch aber eine veröffentlichung in der F+F

seite 8 vom LSFV und seite 10 aus Brüssel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Interessant finde ich auch aber eine veröffentlichung in der F+F
> 
> seite 8 vom LSFV und seite 10 aus Brüssel.




Das ist bei F+F genauso unkritisch vom verlogenen DAFV übernommen wie im Blinker (Seite 10, EU):
ES GIBT KEIN OFFZIELLES EU-GREMIUM; das da "Unverständnis" zeigen würde!

DAS ISTS ABSOLUTER QUATSCH!!!!!

Es ist die REIN PRIVATE, ABSOLU INOFFIZELLE Veranststaltung von EAA und DAFV; weil sie eben KEIN Offizielles Gremium zu Stande brachten!!

Wir haben es oft genug gebracht.  

Scheinbar wollen Angler nicht kapieren, wie sie von ihren Verbänden verarscht werden oder sie wollen sich verarschen lassen .- soll nur nachher keiner über immer mehr Verbote jammern:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dumm nur, dass das so nicht stimmt -* da hat die EU REIN GAR NIX MIT ZU TUN!!!*
> 
> Hat NIX mit Kommission zu tun, offizieller EU oder sowas, rein gar nix!
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Und das vom LSFV-SH ist genauso verlogen:
WIESO haben sie nicht Anglerdemo unterstützt , sondern denen zusammen mit dem DAFV noch geschadet?

Ohne das schützermäßige anwanzen von DAFV, LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm und DMV (Schutzgebiete mit Angelverbot akzeptieren, wenn sie nocht die ganze Fläche beinhalten, zeitmäßig eingeschränkt werden und Grüne haben) an die Politik, hätte man das vielleicht  verhindern können..

NUR weil die Verbanditen der Politik vermittelten, dass sie das mittragen, konnte Hendricks das ja nur durchziehen. Und sie behauptete genauso wie Hagedorn und Rodust ja immer, dass Frau H-K und der DAFV auf Linie der Politik wäre..

DAS hat von ANGLERDEMO KEIN Politiker behauptet; dass Anglerdemo diese Politik mittragen würde:
Klare Sprache FÜR Angler und Angeln, statt verbanditemnmäßiges Naturschutzgeschwurbel von DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm etc..

Wer sich immer noch einlullen lässt und das trotz x-facher Veröffentlichung immer noch nicht begriffen hat, wie man hier als Angler von den Verbanditen wie von der Politik verarscht wird,. der hat seine Angelverbote redlich verdient.


----------



## Meefo 46 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Moin Thomas 

Das war von mir auch ohne Wertung gemeint ,wer sich etwas 

nur mit der Sache befasst hat merkt was da Faul ist.

Aber die Aussage aus Belgien ist bemerkenswert.


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Nur mal eine kurze Stellungnahme zu den Artikeln im Blinker und in der Fisch & Fang.

Blinker: Hier wurden leider viele Dinge falsch dargestellt! Wir waren an dem Beitrag in der Dezember- Ausgabe nicht beteiligt, haben jedoch in der kommenden Woche hierzu ein Gespräch mit dem Redakteur. Mal gucken was wir daraus basteln können #6.

Fisch & Fang: Fisch & Fang hat die PM des LSFV SH abgedruckt. Das ist grundsätzlich nicht verwerflich. Die PM als solches ist eher fragwürdig! Eigentlich wollte ich da nicht näher drauf eingehen, da aber der Artikel in F&F hier ins Spiel gebracht wurde, möchte ich dann doch zwei Anmerkungen dazu schreiben.

1. Mit den uns bekannten "Betroffenen" - und wir haben Kontakt zu vielen Betroffenen aus S-H und MVP - hat noch niemand vom LSFV SH Kontakt aufgenommen. Wir "vertreten" die Betroffenen in Ostholstein und auch zu uns hat niemand Kontakt aufgenommen.

2. Man prüfe rechtliche Schritte. Die PM ist aus September, wir haben mittlerweile November. Es scheint eine umfangreiche Prüfung zu sein. An dieser Stelle sei noch einmal erwähnt, dass es in diesem Vorgang laut Aussage von drei uns bekannten/ befragten Juristen kein Verbandsklagerecht gibt. Eventuell klagt man natürlich auf "anderem Wege". Warum man sich nicht mit uns zumindest abstimmt, um eventuell zu verhindern, dass Kohle verbrannt wird, weil alles doppelt läuft, können wir nicht beantworten. 

Unabhängig von all den Meldungen, werden wir in der kommenden Woche unsere Strategie für die Klage bei einem Treffen mit unseren beiden Juristen festlegen und verabschieden, so dass im Anschluss die Klage auf den Weg gebracht werden kann. 

Zudem haben wir "im Hintergrund" noch einen Deal einfädeln können, der unsere Klage finanziell unterstützen wird. Dazu in Kürze mehr.

Auch stehen wir mit Behörden und Politik im Kontakt, haben da aber eher wenig Unterstützung zu erwarten. Das ist ja nichts neues, aber wir geben die Hoffnung nicht aus! Man darf nichts unversucht lassen .

Ich bin zur Zeit beruflich viel auf Reisen, ein paar von uns haben Urlaub oder arbeiten auch viel- deshalb halten wir uns öffentlich zur Zeit ein wenig bedeckt. Wir sind aber weiterhin sehr aktiv und kämpfen für unser Hobby. Versprochen!

An dieser Stelle allen Spendern einmal mehr ein großes DANKE! Natürlich auch an die Truppe von den ABBA Anglern- Eure Spende ist eingegangen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Danke für die Info!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Unabhängig von all den Meldungen, werden wir in der kommenden Woche unsere Strategie für die Klage bei einem Treffen mit unseren beiden Juristen festlegen und verabschieden, so dass im Anschluss die Klage auf den Weg gebracht werden kann.



Das bedeutet nicht, dass wir die Klage in der kommenden Woche auf den Weg bringen! Wir haben hier kein Zeitfenster und keinen Druck, sondern müssen 100%ige Arbeit abliefern. Wir wollen nicht "Erster" werden beim Einreichen der Klage, sondern Sieger im Prozess :g


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Abwarten.


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Vor gut einem Jahr reifte unsere Idee von einer Bootsdemo im  Fehmarnsund. Ursprünglich hatte ich ja sogar mal den Fehmarnbelt ins  Spiel gebracht, aus Sicherheitsgründen haben wir dann die Bootsdemo aber  in den Fehmarnsund gelegt. Wir haben uns in der ganzen Zeit von Beginn  der Planung bis heute niemals Gedanken um unseren Zeitaufwand gemacht,  das wollten wir nie und werden wir auch zukünftig nicht machen. 

 Vor ein paar Tagen wurde ich in einem Gespräch von einer Politikerin gefragt,  wie viele Mails ich eigentlich so verschicke und wie viele Antworten  ich zu meinen Anfragen erhalte. Das konnte ich nicht wirklich  beantworten und so habe ich mich jetzt mal intensiv mit dem Thema  beschäftigt und meine Mailaccounts einmal genauer unter die Lupe  genommen.
 Ich habe 1617  Mails empfangen und knapp 1300 Mails verschickt. Hinzu kommen über 1.000  Beiträge in Foren und sozialen Netzwerken, diverse PN in Foren und  sozialen Netzwerken, unzählige WhatsApp Nachrichten und verdammt viele  Telefongespräche, persönliche Gespräche, gut 16.000 mit dem Auto  gefahrene Kilometer, 8 Hotelübernachtungen und einige  Bootsbetriebsstunden.

 Das sind lediglich meine persönlichen  Zahlen und ich bin ja nicht alleine das Team der Anglerdemo, der  Gesamtaufwand ist also deutlich höher. Wir haben viele Menschen  erreichen können und die Verbotszone im Fehmarnbelt ist heute deutlich  kleiner als ursprünglich geplant (im Gegensatz zu anderen Gebieten) -  deshalb hat uns nie wirklich interessiert, wie viele Stunden wir für uns  Angler und den Angeltourismus im Einsatz waren und noch sein werden. 

  Alleine die vielen netten und tollen Menschen, die wir in den letzten  12 Monaten im Rahmen unserer Initiative kennenlernen durften, waren jede  Minute unserer Zeit wert. Der Zuspruch und die Unterstützung von  Politikern, Behörden, Betroffenen und natürlich den Kapitänen und  Anglern haben uns immer wieder neu motiviert.

 Gemeinsam sind wir  sehr weit gekommen und unsere Initiative erreicht jetzt mit der Klage  gegen die Verordnung und das BMUB ihren Höhepunkt. Wir sind schon sehr  gespannt und hoffen weiterhin auf Euren Zuspruch und Eure Unterstützung.  Es drohen an allen Gewässern und in allen Regionen in diesem Land auch  zukünftig neue Verbote- lasst uns diese gemeinsam verhindern und  weiterhin für unser Hobby kämpfen. Ein wenig Zeit und Herzblut von jedem  Angler in Deutschland und wir können gemeinsam etwas bewegen. Verlasst  Euch nicht auf Andere, sondern organisiert Euch untereinander und nehmt  die Zügel selbst in die Hand. Die Zeit des Abwartens ist vorbei. 

 An dieser Stelle natürlich auch noch einmal ein großes DANKE an Euch alle!

  Und für all diejenigen, die unsere Klage auch noch finanziell  unterstützen möchten, an dieser Stelle noch einmal unser PayPal Link:  
www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Immer wieder:
Ich ziehe meinen Hut und verbeuge mich vor Deiner Leistung!

Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Danke- und es macht uns immer noch Spaß .


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

auch ein Danke von einem einheimischen.

altes kranken-haus richtung schmalfeld.

#h


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Dann sind/ waren wir ja fast Nachbarn


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

bin stolz auf dich!!
was du für uns angler machst.

hab meiner krankenschwester gleich auf die hand gestrullert 1962;-)))


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> bin stolz auf dich!!
> was du für uns angler machst.



Danke!


----------



## Deep Down (18. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Suuuuper Arbeit und Einsatz! Danke für Eure überragendes Engagement!


----------



## smithie (19. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Gerade in der Angelwoche (Ausgabe 3.11.) gelesen.
Frage an AW, wie uns das Angelverbot einschränken wird.
Antwort AW: 
- ist ja nicht so großes Gebiet
- liegt etliche Seemeilen vor der Küste
- Der Kleinboot- und Uferangler wird gar keinen Unterschied merken
- es gibt noch genügend Fläche, wo man angeln kann.

Dann ist doch alles super -.-


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Für ein Fachmagazin dann ein ziemliches Armutszeugnis...die haben nicht mal, die Tücke zur Größe der Zone so richtig verstanden(oder auch nicht verstehen wollen).

Mit so einem "Qualitätsjournalismus" kannste dann gerade noch das Kaminholz anfeuern.


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> Gerade in der Angelwoche (Ausgabe 3.11.) gelesen.
> Frage an AW, wie uns das Angelverbot einschränken wird.
> Antwort AW:
> - ist ja nicht so großes Gebiet
> ...



Grundsätzlich stimmen wir den Aussagen ja zu, aber...

...das ist nur der Beginn und ein Verbot ohne wissenschaftlich haltbaren Nachweis ist nun einmal (in diesem Fall ideologische) Willkür. Willkür in einer Demokratie ist inakzeptabel. Auch öffent ein Verbot ohne rechtliche Grundlage die Tür für weitere Verbote. Also muss man dagegen kämpfen und wie in diesem Fall jetzt vor einem ordentlichen Gericht klagen.

Ich vermute, dass in der Angelwoche das so nicht steht #q.

Klar ist die Ostsee groß und Uferangler sind davon (noch) nicht betroffen, Kleinbootangler auch nur in geringer Anzahl, aber die Hochseeangelschiffe werden um ihr Hauptfanggebiet gebracht. Aber wann und wo kommt die nächste Verbotszone?

Wann sind alle Kleinbootangler betroffen?

Wann sind die Uferangler betroffen?

Wann ist das Angeln verboten?

Lange habe ich weggeguckt, so zum Beispiel beim Angelverbot im NSG Behrensdorf hier oben an der Ostsee 2012. Da gab es zwar eine halbherzige Stellungnahme des LSFV SH, aber man ist trotzdem nicht gegen das Verbot vorgegangen und hat es schließlich ohne Gegenwehr akzeptiert. Jetzt Fehmarnbelt, Großenbrode etc. Wer wehrt sich denn gegen die Verbotszone in Großenbrode?

Was bleibt denn auf Dauer für Angler? 

Denn die Geschwindigkeit, wie sich die Anzahl der Verbotszonen für uns Angler erhöht, nimmt deutlich zu.

Die Angelwoche hat aber in noch einem Pukt recht- es gibt noch ausreichend Angelmöglichkeiten an der Ostsee und es lohnt sich immer noch zu uns an die Küste zu kommen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Klar ist die Ostsee groß und Uferangler sind davon (noch) nicht betroffen, Kleinbootangler auch nur in geringer Anzahl, aber die Hochseeangelschiffe werden um ihr Hauptfanggebiet gebracht. Aber wann und wo kommt die nächste Verbotszone?
> 
> Wann sind alle Kleinbootangler betroffen?
> 
> ...



Wer das IMMER NOCH NICHT begreift, der soll als Caster aufm Sportplatz aufwachen (nein mich meine nicht verpuppte Maden!).....


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Dann werden die Sportplätze bald überfüllt sein!

Ich muss mir nur die Zahlen in Deutschland anschauen. Wir haben laut Thünen 180.000 Meeresangler an der Ostsee. Schaue ich mir die Spendenbereitschaft für Anglerdemo an, sehe ich deutlich, wie viele Angler bereit sind, etwas zu unternehmen. Auch wenn wir mit unseren Spenden auf einem sehr gutem Weg sind, so ist es doch die Höhe der Einzelspenden und nicht die Anzahl als solches, die uns die Klage ermöglicht. 

Natürlich kann ich nicht einschätzen, was die anderen 179.500 Meeresangler unternehmen und wie viele Aktionen bundesweit laufen, jedoch vermute ich, dass es nicht allzu viele sein werden.

Insofern scheinen die meisten Meeresangler die Verbote zu akzeptieren, andere angeln eventuell zukünftig im Ausland und/ oder im Binnenland oder gehen halt auf einen Sportplatz oder verlassen sich einfach auf diejenigen, die gegen die Verbote kämpfen.

Wir stellen immer wieder fest, dass viele Angler ein Verbot einfach so akzeptieren und ausweichen. 

Wir Angler unterscheiden und halt nicht vom "Nicht Angler" und bewegen uns gerne in der Komfortzone. Das macht es unseren Gegnern ja so unheimlich einfach.

So sind wir einfach weiterhin eine kleine Gruppe von Galliern aus Ostholstein mit Unterstützern aus anderen Teilen der Republik- und so bleibt mir an diesem Sonntagabend nur einmal mehr DANKE an diejenigen zu sagen, die uns vertrauen und unterstützen! DANKE!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Und weiter:
Unsere Unterstützung weiterhin !!


----------



## Skott (20. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Dann werden die Sportplätze bald überfüllt sein!
> 
> Ich muss mir nur die Zahlen in Deutschland anschauen. Wir haben laut Thünen 180.000 Meeresangler an der Ostsee. Schaue ich mir die Spendenbereitschaft für Anglerdemo an, sehe ich deutlich, wie viele Angler bereit sind, etwas zu unternehmen. Auch wenn wir mit unseren Spenden auf einem sehr gutem Weg sind, so ist es doch die Höhe der Einzelspenden und nicht die Anzahl als solches, die uns die Klage ermöglicht.
> 
> ...



Danke für Deine Hilfe und Deinen Einsatz, Lars!#6#6:l#r

Es ist mehr als traurig und ich finde sogar sehr beschämend,
dass von ca. 180.000 Meeresanglern ca. 179.500 den Ar...
nicht hochkriegen, um mal einen 5er, 10er oder Zwanni
für den guten Zweck zu überweisen...:r:r

Von den Süßwasseranglern will ich gar nicht erst anfangen,
wer bis heute nicht begriffen hat, welches Damoklesschwert mit der Natura 2000 Richtlinie über uns schwebt und was es künftig flächendeckend noch für Angelverbote auch im Binnenland hageln wird, der findet sich wirklich bald als Caster irgendwo in einer Indoorhalle wieder, kann ein paar Ziel- oder Weitwürfe machen und anschließend bei einem Bierchen von der guten alten Zeit träumen...|bigeyes:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

DAnke Skott, recht hast Du!


----------



## Anglerdemo (21. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hans- Jürgen Gäbler und Fisherman's Partner waren bereits als einer der Hauptsponsoren bei Anglerdemo 2.0 dabei.

Auch jetzt ist Fisherman's Partner wieder dabei und unterstützt unsere  Initiative bei der Klage gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt mit einer  tollen Aktion. Also kauft Eure Schnur im Monat Dezember bei Fisherman's  Partner und unterstützt zugleich unsere Klage.

Vielen Dank an Hans- Jürgen und an das Team von Fisherman's Partner!


www.fishermans-partner.eu/


----------



## climber (21. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Lars,

auch von unserer Seite die vollste Hochachtung für deinen Einsatz.
Da ich beruflich sehr viel unterwegs bin und oft mehr arbeite als es gesund ist, kann ich es sehr gut einschätzen, was du für einen Einsatz aufbringst.#6

Auch wir waren bei der Demo in Heiligenhafen vor Ort und trotzdem habe ich es bis heute nicht geschafft einen Beitrag zu überweisen.
Dies werde ich heute Nacht trotz 10h Autofahrt und 8h Meeting nachholen, versprochen.#q

Gruß Simon&Doris


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



climber schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> 
> auch von unserer Seite die vollste Hochachtung für deinen Einsatz.
> Da ich beruflich sehr viel unterwegs bin und oft mehr arbeite als es gesund ist, kann ich es sehr gut einschätzen, was du für einen Einsatz aufbringst.#6
> ...




Vielen Dank, wir freuen uns! #6


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

So langsam leide ich unter Verfolgungswahn.

Ich sehe schon wieder neue Verbote kommen, wenn seit 3 Tagen ein Geomar-  Forschungsschiff die Sedimentierung genau neben dem jetzigen NSG  Fehmarnbelt erforscht und eine Kartierung erstellt...


----------



## Brutzlaff (27. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Gerade den einfachen Weg über Paypal genutzt um euch zu unterstützen. Weiterhin viel Erfolg und vor allem DANKE!!!!!#6


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir hatten heute ein weiteres Gespräch mit unseren Juristen Prof. Dr. H. Schwemer und Arne Schwemer, um unsere weitere Vorgehensweise abzustimmen. Wir haben uns dabei auch einmal die rechtliche Situation um Einschränkungen aller Art in den Natura-2000 Gebieten erklären lassen. Dabei haben wir erkannt, von welch großer Bedeutung unsere Klage ist. Prof. Dr. Schwemer wird das jetzt einmal schriftlich für uns darstellen. Anschließend werden wir das natürlich auch veröffentlichen, gebt uns aber bitte dafür noch ein paar Tage Zeit. Fakt ist, dass wir weiterhin Spenden für unsere Klage und für notwendige Gutachten benötigen.

www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Diese Karte sollten wir uns alle schon einmal gut einprägen!

Jetzt noch eine Karte, aber in naher Zukunft?

Ministerin Hendricks sieht die Bundesländer nämlich ebenfalls in der Pflicht, Natura-2000 Gebiete rechtlich zu sichern.

Was das bedeuten könnte, wissen wir seit dem 27. September diesen Jahres!

Beim aktuellen Streit zwischen Schmidt und Hendricks habe ich kein gutes Gefühl...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Kommende Angelverbotszonen Salzwasser.......

Nicht vergessen:
Das geht im Süßwasser weiter


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen:
> Das geht im Süßwasser weiter




Ich bin seit heute gefrustet genug und Du haust noch oben drauf... |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Mein Facebook- Account scheint kaputt zu sein. Immer wenn ich bei der SPD oder Frau Hendricks etwas poste, verschwindet der Beitrag innerhalb kürzester Zeit... Komisch |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit heute gefrustet genug und Du haust noch oben drauf... |rolleyes


Bei unseren untätigen Verbanditen muss je wenigstens einer an die Realität erinnern


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mein Facebook- Account scheint kaputt zu sein. Immer wenn ich bei der SPD oder Frau Hendricks etwas poste, verschwindet der Beitrag innerhalb kürzester Zeit... Komisch |kopfkrat


weitermachen Bandit;-)
Die Klage gegen Elbvertiefung hat eine weitere Hürde genommen: Das Bundesverwaltungsgericht in Leipzig wies am Dienstag Klagen der Gemeinden Cuxhaven und Otterndorf sowie von Berufsfischern ab


----------



## bombe20 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mein Facebook- Account scheint kaputt zu sein. Immer wenn ich bei der SPD oder Frau Hendricks etwas poste, verschwindet der Beitrag innerhalb kürzester Zeit... Komisch |kopfkrat


nicht kaputt. das ist herr maas (spd) mit seinem netzdurchfallgesetzt zur erhaltung der politischen deutungshoheit.


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Jetzt habe ich eine Nacht geschlafen und das gestrige Gespräch bei Prof. Schwemer erst einmal "sacken" lassen.

Meine Stimmung ist heute allerdings nicht besser. Wir haben zwar vorher gewusst, was uns Frau Hendricks mit der Verordnung eingebrockt hat, aber seit gestern wissen wir, dass die jetzigen Angelverbote nur der Beginn von "angelfreien" Zonen sind.

Du stehst morgens vor dem Spiegel und fragst Dich wirklich, ob wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben und unsere Grundrechte wirklich garantiert sind.

Nicht umsonst fällt immer wieder der Begriff "nutzungsfreie Zonen" bei den Naturschutzverbänden und in der Politik. Da hat uns die Politik echt etwas eingebrockt. Wer das immer noch nicht glaubt und meint es geht für uns Angler bzw. Naturnutzer immer so weiter wie bisher, hat es noch nicht verstanden. Wenn ich bei meiner letzten Rede in Heiligenhafen noch von "fünf nach zwölf" gesprochen habe, so ist gestern der große Zeiger der Uhr noch ein paar Minuten weiter gerückt.

Wie bereits geschrieben, wird Prof. Schwemer das jetzt alles in den kommenden Tagen schriftlich verfassen, damit wir das veröffentlichen können. 

In unserer ersten Veröffentlichung haben wir geschrieben "Wir kämpfen dafür, dass der Mensch nicht aus der Natur ausgesperrt wird, Die Natur muss für und nicht vor dem Menschen geschützt werden. Kein Angler wird sich vernünftigen Konzepten zum Naturschutz verschliessen". Ja, das trifft es, doch leider fehlen die vernünftigen Konzepte zum Naturschutz!

Wir haben auf Grund der aktuellen Entwicklung in dieser Angelegenheit noch für diese Woche ein Treffen mit den Kapitänen und dem Orga-Team der Anglerdemo vereinbart. In dieser Runde werden wir die notwendigen Änderungen unserer Strategie abstimmen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir  beschäftigen uns aktuell in erster Linie mit der Klagevorbereitung.  Dabei blicken wir auch des Öfteren natürlich auf die letzten Monate  unserer Arbeit zurück. 
 Es waren verdammt viele schöne Momente,  aber auch viele "Gänsehaut- Momente" dabei. Die Videos zu Anglerdemo 2.0  und 3.0 sind immer wieder schön anzuschauen. Wollt Ihr die auch noch  einmal Revue passieren lassen? 

 Dann schaut Euch unser Video von  Anglerdemo 2.0 und 3.0 doch einfach noch einmal bei uns an! Viel Spaß  dabei- und am kommenden Samstag, 02. Dezember um 18.00 Uhr findet Ihr hier unseren  neuen Film zum Meeresangeln an der Ostsee. Also schon einmal den Termin  vormerken, es lohnt sich!

https://youtu.be/fvgNDFyDSuU

 Wer uns unterstützen möchte, kann das mit einem Klick

www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke

Jeder Euro zählt!

 VIELEN DANK AN ALLE SPENDER!


----------



## Ørret (30. November 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

*Und vielen Dank an Euch#6*


----------



## climber (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Danke und wir freuen uns auf den neuen Film am Samstag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Absolut!!


----------



## scholle01 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir  beschäftigen uns aktuell in erster Linie mit der Klagevorbereitung.  Dabei blicken wir auch des Öfteren natürlich auf die letzten Monate  unserer Arbeit zurück.
> Es waren verdammt viele schöne Momente,  aber auch viele "Gänsehaut- Momente" dabei. Die Videos zu Anglerdemo 2.0  und 3.0 sind immer wieder schön anzuschauen. Wollt Ihr die auch noch  einmal Revue passieren lassen?
> 
> Dann schaut Euch unser Video von  Anglerdemo 2.0 und 3.0 doch einfach noch einmal bei uns an! Viel Spaß  dabei- und am kommenden Samstag, 02. Dezember um 18.00 Uhr findet Ihr hier unseren  neuen Film zum Meeresangeln an der Ostsee. Also schon einmal den Termin  vormerken, es lohnt sich!
> ...



Ihr macht ejnen Top Job!! Habe ne Kleinigkeit in die Spendendose gepackt....


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde, 

 die Ostsee in Schleswig- Holstein  bietet Meeresanglern alle  Möglichkeiten- ob vom Hochseeangelschiff, vom  Kleinboot, in der  Brandung oder mit der  Fliegenrute. Jedes Jahr besuchen zehntausende  Angler unsere schöne Küste  und erleben unzählige schöne Momente an  unseren Stränden und auf dem  Wasser.

 Ob Dorsch,  Plattfisch, Meerforelle oder auch Hering und Hornhecht,  Angeln ist immer  ein echtes Erlebnis- immer noch und gerade jetzt. Es  hat Gesicht – und  nicht nur eins. Deshalb stehen in unserem Imagefilm  die Menschen, die  Leidenschaft und unsere Region fest im Mittelpunkt.  Genießt das  „Erlebnis Meer“ in unserem neuen Video und lasst Euch  anstecken von  unserer Sehnsucht Meeresangeln! 

 In den kommenden Wochen wird das  „Erlebnis Meer“ auch online sichtbar -  mit konkreten Angeboten und  hilfreichen Informationen rund um das  Thema Meeresangeln an der Ostsee  in Schleswig-Holstein. Wir halten euch  auf dem Laufenden!  

 An  dieser Stelle möchten wir uns bei allen Mitwirkenden und  Unterstützern  bedanken, insbesondere bei den Kapitänen der  Hochseeangelschiffe und den  Anglern von Fehmarnangler.net. 

Wir freuen uns natürlich, wenn Ihr unser Video teilt, aber bitte habt   Verständnis, dass die Veröffentlichung oder die öffentliche Vorführung   nur mit schriftlicher Erlaubnis der Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein   mbH erfolgen darf. Vielen Dank!

https://youtu.be/zO_LrQEA-WE

Wir sehen uns an der Küste!


----------



## Harrie (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Klasse gemacht.

Spende ist auch raus.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Sehr schönes Video. Du musst ja ewig an das Bearbeiten gesessen haben.#6


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Video. Du musst ja ewig an das Bearbeiten gesessen haben.#6



Seit Juli...

Allerdings hat uns die Agentur "Netcube" aus Eutin unterstützt. Hinnark hat auch schon unsere Videos bei den Demos gedreht und erstellt.

Die Drehtage haben auch mega Spaß gemacht und für die vielen Stunden entschädigt. Alleine das hat gezeigt, was für eine tolle Gemeinschaft wir Angler sein können. Es war einfach Weltklasse und ich durfte ganz viele tolle Menschen bei den Dreharbeiten kennenlernen. Lustig fand ich, dass wir auch tatsächlich Boardies bei den Dreharbeiten kennengelernt haben. Die sind überall...#6


----------



## mefofänger (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

film ist super gemacht. habe auch mal eine kleinigkeit gespendet. mfg mefofänger


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

super


----------



## Anglerdemo (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Fisherman's Partner zeigt sich einmal mehr als "Partner" der Angler und  unterstützt unsere Aktivitäten mit einer tollen Aktion!

Von heute 04.  Dezember bis zum 31. Dezember 2017 gehen 10% des Schnurumsatzes an  unsere Initiative zur Unterstützung der Klage gegen das Angelverbot im  Fehmarnbelt. 

Also liebe Angelfreunde, ab zu Eurem Fisherman's Partner  Anglerfachmarkt und unterstützt unsere Klage. Vielen Dank Hans- Jürgen  Gäbler für diese tolle Unterstützung!


----------



## kati48268 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Auch mein Angelverein, der ASV Greven, wird nun einen kleinen Obolus spenden.

*Ich halte es für wichtig, dass* nicht nur Angler/Privatpersonen sich beteiligen, sondern* auch Vereine ein Zeichen setzen*,
denn das nächste Natura2000-Verbot kann auch die eigenen Gewässerstrecken betreffen.

Darum mein Aufruf: 
*tragt den Spendenaufruf an eure Vereine heran, in die Vorstandssitzungen, die bald kommenden Jahreshauptversammlungen.*


----------



## Anglerdemo (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Erst einmal vielen Dank für Deine/ Eure Unterstützung!



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Ich halte es für wichtig, dass* nicht nur Angler/Privatpersonen sich beteiligen, sondern* auch Vereine ein Zeichen setzen*,
> denn das nächste Natura2000-Verbot kann auch die eigenen Gewässerstrecken betreffen.



Wir werden dazu vermutlich noch in dieser Woche die rechtliche Einschätzung von Professor Schwemer veröffentlichen! Diese ist auch als Pressemeldung vorgesehen mit entsprechendem Verteiler, in der Hoffnung, dass auch der letzte die drohende Gefahr für alle Natura 2000 Gewässer/ Gebiete erkennt- wir reden immerhin von gut 85% der Wasserfläche in Deutschland.


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Eine Spende ist gestern auch von mir raus !

Ich finde es toll wie ihr euch engagiert und hätte euch gern mehr unterstützt ...
Macht weiter so ! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

#6#6#6


----------



## gründler (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Moin

heute morgen auf der Pferd und Jagd am Nachbarstand für Vorträge.....

Hielt ein Herr von der Kutterflotte ein Vortrag über das Angelverbot.

Von ca.70 Stühlen war'n sage und schreibe ca. 8 belegt der rest stand frei,auch die ganzen Besucher rings rum guckten lieber Rollen und Ruten an,statt mal nen Ohr zu haben.

Danach war dann Herr V.Wilde dran über Zanderangelei und co.
Innerhalb kürzester Zeit war'n fast alle Stühle belegt........

Soviel inter.es die Angler was mit der Ostsee los ist.....

Die Häppchen Käse  ist auch noch dran,da geh  ich dann lieber ne Wurst essen...besser ist das...kenne mich.....

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



gründler schrieb:


> see los ist.....
> 
> Die Häppchen Käse  ist auch noch dran,da geh  ich dann lieber ne Wurst essen...besser ist das...kenne mich.....
> 
> #h


:q:q:q


----------



## Anglerdemo (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Das ist eigentlich schade, denn ich habe mir letzten Freitag die Präsentation von Bernhard angeschaut und die ist echt interessant!

Die Leute werden sich noch für Angelverbote und Natura 2000 interessieren (müssen!), das kann ich heute schon sagen.

Wir hätten gerne heute schon neue Infos dazu veröffentlichen, müssen jedoch das noch ausführlich in Wort und Bild bringen. Somit dauert unsere Veröffentlichung zur rechtlichen Situation rund um Natura-2000 noch bis zur nächsten Woche.


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

In der Januarausgabe der Fisch und Fang hat der Karikaturist Klavinius etwas zu dem Thema gezeichnet. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anglerdemo (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir hatten (haben) ja die Shirt Aktion FCK PTA. Heute war Zahltag und wir haben 250.- Euro für unsere Klage erhalten.

Ein paar von Euch haben ja auch Shirts erworben, DANKE!

Und natürlich DANE an Dirk für diese tolle Aktion!


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

habt ihr die 10.000 Euro immer noch nicht zusammen?


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir werden dazu vermutlich noch in dieser Woche die rechtliche Einschätzung von Professor Schwemer veröffentlichen!



Wir haben heute lange diskutiert, ob wir hierzu jetzt schon etwas veröffentlichen. In dieser Diskussion haben wir Pro und Contra abgewogen und uns gegen eine Veröffentlichung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt entschieden.

Wir möchten erst ausführlich unsere Klage vorbereiten und so lange unsere Strategie und Begründung zurückhaltenn. 

Selbstverständlich werden wir die Begründung mit Einreichung der Klage veröffentlichen, allerdings erst im kommenden Jahr. Das Thema ist sehr, sehr komplex und wir haben nur "einen Versuch".

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis!


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

ist schon richtig, man darf seine Joker nicht vorzeitig verspielen


----------



## Anglerdemo (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ist schon richtig, man darf seine Joker nicht vorzeitig verspielen



Zumindest mit Bedacht einsetzen. 

Das Thema ist einfach komplex und sensibel. Wir sortieren noch unsere Strategie und erweitern aktuell unser "Berater- Team" um auch einmal rechts und links des Weges zu gucken.

Ich habe übrigens keine genauen Zahlen was die Spenden anbelangt (warte auf einen aktuellen Auszug von der WiSH), jedoch sollten wir unser erstes Ziel in Höhe von 10.000.- Euro erreicht haben. Aber wir sammeln natürlich weiter, da die 10.000.- Euro "über alles" nicht reichen werden. Das ist der erste Schritt zur Klage und somit die Klage grundsätzlich abgesichert. Jetzt geht es um eventuelle Gutachten etc. Das ist vom weiteren Spendenaufkommen abhängig. Aber wir bleiben optimistisch #6

Ach ja, heute ist ein Bericht im neuen Blinker (Januar Ausgabe) :g


----------



## hans albers (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

.. heute  in der verbandszeitschrift
war ne ganze seite (seite 1..) 
von grossem versandhaus /tackledealer
mit eurem logo als aufhänger....


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

hab noch mal was überwiesen


----------



## Kay63 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Nur mal so als Idee:

Wie wäre es, wenn wir unsere Angelsachen mal nach Dingen untersuchen, die wir mal gekauft haben, aber eigentlich nie nutzen. Diese könnten wir dann im AB anbieten und wenn jemand Interesse hat wird es ihm zugeschickt und er überweist im Gegenzug einen vorher vereinbarten Preis zu 100% an Anglerdemo.

Ich weis jetzt nicht, ob es da rechtliche Probleme gibt oder ob es den Boardregeln widerspricht. Vielleicht kannst Du, Thomas das mal prüfen, falls Interesse besteht.

Auf jeden Fall hätte jeder was davon, der Spender schafft Platz für Neues, der Käufer hat das, was er immer schon wollte und Lars hat Kohle für den guten Zweck! 

Petri Kay


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Kleinanzeigen nutzen bei uns und dann Spende überweisen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=84


----------



## Hezaru (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Auch in unserer Verbandszeitschrift war ne große Anzeige...
ich glaub ich brauch dringend mal ne neue Schnur die alte stinkt und da beisst nix mehr...|supergri|supergri


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Kay, die Idee ist gar nicht schlecht, danke! Die muss ich jetzt mal in Gedanken weiter planen. 

Thomas, wir müssen heute mal telefonieren #6


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die Kosten die da entstehen sind weniger Gerichtskosten wie Anwaltskosten. Bei einer ordentlichen Kanzlei sind da schon 150,00€/Stunde fällig. So ein erstes Rechtsgutachten bei einer Verwaltungsrechtskanzlei wird da locker  3000,00€/Kosten. Die Klage selbt wird dann deutlich weniger, ich schätze mal unter 1000,00€.
Wenn das Gutachten stichhaltig ist und der Richter einsichtig kann es in der 1. Instanz schon beendet sein. Aber ein Miniterium geht eher, voll gegen den Bürger, durch alle möglichen Instanzen. Das dauert dann 3 Jahre und kostet, Die Gerichtkosten zahlt, wer am Ende verliert. Wenn Anglerdemo gewinnt können sie die Anwaltkosten beim Ministerium einklagen. Dauert auch wieder 3 Instanzen und weiter 10000,00€.
Deshalb, macht eure Finanzen transparent damit wir nicht in ein schwarzes Loch Spenden. Verpflichtet euch auch dazu, was mit eventuellen Überschüssen geschehen soll. Und nicht vergessen, egal wie es ausgeht, auch die Hauptakteure der Anglerdemo müssen und sollen dies nicht  für "Umme" machen müssen. Am Ende dankt es ihnen eh fast keiner.

Gründet einen gemeinnützigen e.V. dazu damit die Spenden abzugsfähig sind.


----------



## Grünknochen (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

In diesem Fall ist Dein Username leider Programm.
Für die Durchführung von Gerichtsverfahren sind Rechtsgutachten geradezu offenkundig ohne jeden Sinn. Richter sind - welch eine Überraschung - Juristen. Kläger und Beklagte(r) werden in Verfahren wie dem vorliegenden ebenfalls von Juristen vertreten. Auf ihrem ureigenen Fachgebiet brauchen die keinen Vorturner und wenn doch, sollten sie ihren Job wechseln. Bedeutet praktisch: Als Kläger legt man seine Rechtsauffassung im Rahmen der Klagebegründung dar.  Wie die Gegenseite die Rechtslage einschätzt, wird man in der Klageerwiderung nachlesen können. Und was das Gericht denkt, steht dann im Urteil.
Wenn überhaupt, geht es um Sachverständigengutachten,  weil das Gericht auf einem wissenschaftlichen Fachgebiet ( hier uU Meeresbiologie uä) keine eigene Kompetenz besitzt, diese Kompetenz aber erforderlich ist, um den Streit entscheiden zu können. Selbstverständlich kann insbesondere der Kläger auf eigene Kosten ein solches fachwissenschaftliches Gutachten in Auftrag geben und als Beweismittel in den Prozess einführen. Ohne Garantie allerdings, dass man sich diesem Gutachten anschließt.
Was im konkreten Fall insoweit lustig ist, als man unvermeidbar bei der im AB immer wieder gerne beschimpften ''Wissenschaft'' landet.Thünen, das anglerfeindliche und über öffentliche Mittel finanzierte, also bestochene Institut, wäre eine echte Top Adresse. Helmholtz auch. Danach wird's schon ziemlich dünn. Sehr viele Varianten, insbesondere eine solche mit dem Gütesiegel ''Anglerfreund'', gibt's jedenfalls nicht.

Sei's drum: Die von Anglerdemo genannte Hausnummer ist absolut plausibel, da mit Kanzleien wie der beauftragten im Hinblick auf die anstehende Maloche Sondervereinbarungen getroffen werden, die eine Kostenabrechnung unabhängig vom Streitwert ermöglichen. Im vorliegenden Fall übrigens mehr als nachvollziehbar, weil das Thema ziemlich komplex und alles andere als klar wie Kloßbrühe ist.
Hinzu kommt: Sollte hier tatsächlich ein Rechtsgutachten erstattet werden, macht dies uU insoweit Sinn, als es um die Gestaltung administrativer/ politischer Prozesse geht, dh um eine Lösung außerhalb des gerichtlichen Verfahrens.
Egal auf welcher Schiene: Viel Glück!


----------



## marlowe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Unabhängig davon herrscht ein Amtsermittlungsgrundsatz. An vielen VerwG wird das sehr ernst genommen - in S-H fehlt mir dazu die Erfahrung. Eine Gebührenvereinbarung mit dem Anwalt ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich, da die geringen Streitwerte oft in keinem Verhältnis stehen zum tatsächlichen Aufwand. Da sollte man als Mandant nicht knauserig sein.

...und für 150€/h macht kein halbwegs spezialisierter Anwalt die Finger krumm.


----------



## Grünknochen (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



marlowe schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon herrscht ein Amtsermittlungsgrundsatz. An vielen VerwG wird das sehr ernst genommen - in S-H fehlt mir dazu die Erfahrung. Eine Gebührenvereinbarung mit dem Anwalt ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich, da die geringen Streitwerte oft in keinem Verhältnis stehen zum tatsächlichen Aufwand. Da sollte man als Mandant nicht knauserig sein.
> 
> ...und für 150€/h macht kein halbwegs spezialisierter Anwalt die Finger krumm.



Sag das keinem Richter (am VG uä). Der ist stinkbeleidigt und reagiert auf das Wort Amtsermittlungsgrundsatz mindestens mit Blutdruck und der abfälligen Bemerkung, ein Gericht sei kein Amt. Offizialmaxime will der hören! (Oder aber Parteimaxime, falls die klassische Zivilrechtsnummer anliegt.) Auch wenn's in der Sache das gleiche ist.
Übrigens muss jedes Gericht diesen Grundsatz sehr ernst nehmen, will es nicht in der zweiten Instanz zerlegt werden.


----------



## Flatfish86 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Was im konkreten Fall insoweit lustig ist, als man unvermeidbar bei der im AB immer wieder gerne beschimpften ''Wissenschaft'' landet.Thünen, das anglerfeindliche und über öffentliche Mittel finanzierte, also bestochene Institut, wäre eine echte Top Adresse.



Was denkst du warum Minister Schmidt vom BMELsein Veto gegen die Verbote von Hendriks (BMUB) eingelegt hat (als Grund nannte er keinen wissenschaftlich nachgewiesenen Nutzen für die Schutzgüter). Thünen ist ein Bundesforschungsinstitut im Geschäftsbereich des Bundesministeriums für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft (BMEL) und somit die erste Adresse, wenn das BMEL was zu Fischerei etc. wissen will. Problem ist jetzt nur, dass Thünen somit auch selber der Bundesregierung angehört und diese wird ja nun von Anglerdemo verklagt. Ich glaube kaum, dass der Angeklagte dem Kläger ein Gutachten schreiben kann/wird...Da wird aber ordentlich Zoff zwischen den Ministerien sein, aber das kann man ja auch hier alles nachlesen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@Grünknochen
Ein Rechtsgutachten lootet aus, ob es Sinn macht zu klagen und welche Aussicht auf Erfolg besteht und soll die Risiken aufzeigen, was die Konsequenz ist wenn man sich in der Verhandlung nicht durchsetzen kann.
Das ist eigentlich lange vor einem Prozess notwendig, damit die in diesem Falle klagende Partei abschätzen kann, welche Erfolgsaussichten bestehen und welche Zeiträume müssen sie ansetzen. Mit so einem Gutachten kann man dann die Gerichtsstrategie aufbauen.
Das ist einfach besser wie blind in eine Verhandlung zu stürmen.
Wir haben uns nicht mehrfach gegen das Landwirtschaftministerium in Baden-Württemberg durchgesetzt weil wir nicht wissen was wir tun. Sondern die haben erkannt, dass wir nicht gut sondern bestens vorbereitet waren und auch in anderen Diskussionen immer sind.

Welche erfolgreichen Erfahrungen hast du aus der Praxis?


----------



## marlowe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> @Grünknochen
> Ein Rechtsgutachten lootet aus, ob es Sinn macht zu klagen und welche Aussicht auf Erfolg besteht und soll die Risiken aufzeigen, was die Konsequenz ist wenn man sich in der Verhandlung nicht durchsetzen kann.
> Das ist eigentlich lange vor einem Prozess notwendig, damit die in diesem Falle klagende Partei abschätzen kann, welche Erfolgsaussichten bestehen und welche Zeiträume müssen sie ansetzen. Mit so einem Gutachten kann man dann die Gerichtsstrategie aufbauen.
> Das ist einfach besser wie blind in eine Verhandlung zu stürmen.
> ...



So läuft es in der Praxis aber nicht ab. Es geht um eine gerichtliches Verfahren vor dem Verwaltungsgericht. Bei einer anwaltlichen Vertretung werden die Erfolgsaussichten im Vorfeld geprüft. Ein gesondertes Gutachten ist nicht üblich.
Man stürmt auch nicht in Verhandlungen, sondern vorher gibt es einige Schriftsätze, z.Bsp. die Klageschrift. Die rechtliche Würdigung obliegt dem Gericht - da werden keine Rechtsgutachten hinzugezogen.


----------



## Grünknochen (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> @Grünknochen
> Ein Rechtsgutachten lootet aus, ob es Sinn macht zu klagen und welche Aussicht auf Erfolg besteht und soll die Risiken aufzeigen, was die Konsequenz ist wenn man sich in der Verhandlung nicht durchsetzen kann.
> Das ist eigentlich lange vor einem Prozess notwendig, damit die in diesem Falle klagende Partei abschätzen kann, welche Erfolgsaussichten bestehen und welche Zeiträume müssen sie ansetzen. Mit so einem Gutachten kann man dann die Gerichtsstrategie aufbauen.
> Das ist einfach besser wie blind in eine Verhandlung zu stürmen.
> ...



Hunderte von Gerichtsverfahren als Prozessvertreter des Landes NRW sowie als Dezernent in der Rechtsabteilung einer Landesbehörde, wo man nix anderes macht als in Klageverfahren zu arbeiten. Ich denke, das reicht.


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Die Kosten die da entstehen sind weniger Gerichtskosten wie Anwaltskosten. Bei einer ordentlichen Kanzlei sind da schon 150,00€/Stunde fällig. So ein erstes Rechtsgutachten bei einer Verwaltungsrechtskanzlei wird da locker  3000,00€/Kosten. Die Klage selbt wird dann deutlich weniger, ich schätze mal unter 1000,00€.
> Wenn das Gutachten stichhaltig ist und der Richter einsichtig kann es in der 1. Instanz schon beendet sein. Aber ein Miniterium geht eher, voll gegen den Bürger, durch alle möglichen Instanzen. Das dauert dann 3 Jahre und kostet, Die Gerichtkosten zahlt, wer am Ende verliert. Wenn Anglerdemo gewinnt können sie die Anwaltkosten beim Ministerium einklagen. Dauert auch wieder 3 Instanzen und weiter 10000,00€.
> Deshalb, macht eure Finanzen transparent damit wir nicht in ein schwarzes Loch Spenden. Verpflichtet euch auch dazu, was mit eventuellen Überschüssen geschehen soll. Und nicht vergessen, egal wie es ausgeht, auch die Hauptakteure der Anglerdemo müssen und sollen dies nicht  für "Umme" machen müssen. Am Ende dankt es ihnen eh fast keiner.
> 
> Gründet einen gemeinnützigen e.V. dazu damit die Spenden abzugsfähig sind.



Ich habe jetzt ein wenig überlegt, ob ich hierzu Stellung beziehe, mich aber jetzt dazu entschlossen.

1. Die Prozesskosten liegen zwischen 1.300.- Euro und 6.000.- Euro in der ersten Instanz. Die Höhe ist abhängig vom Streitwert, den das zuständige Gericht festlegen wird. Hinzu kommen unsere Anwaltskosten, die bei 300.- Euro netto/ Stunde liegen. Für die erste Instanz fallen für unseren Anwalt zwischen 6.000.- bis 9.000.- Euro an, je nach Aufwand.

2. Wir benötigen ein wissenschaftliches Gutachten. Leider können wir die bekannten und hier bereits genannten Institutionen ausschließen. Von der Seite haben wir keine Unterstützung zu erwarten. Natürlich prüfen wir Alternativen, werden jedoch nach aktuellem Stand einen dänischen Gutachter beauftragen (müssen). Im Übrigen kann ein ausführliches Gutachten zum Fehmarnbelt auch 40.000.- Euro kosten wie wir feststellen mussten. Das ist natürlich jenseits der Relation und der Machbarkeit.

3. Unsere Kostenrechnungen sind jederzeit nach Voranmeldung für alle uns namentlich bekannten Spender persönlich vor Ort einsehbar. Wir bitten um Verständnis, dass wir diese nicht veröffentlichen. Wir glauben nämlich, dass diese Listen nicht öffentlich im Netz für jedermann einsehbar sein sollten. Warum auch?

4. Sollten wir die Klage gewinnen, müssen wir unsere entstandenen Kosten nicht einklagen, sondern das Gericht legt fest, wer welche Kosten tragen muss. Wir werden unsere Anwaltskosten jedoch nicht vollständig ersetzt bekommen, sondern lediglich den Teil nach VV RVG.

5. Wir haben von Beginn an immer dargestellt, dass eventuelle Überschüsse aus der Initiative einem "guten Zweck" zur Verfügung gestellt werden, z.B. der DGzRS oder auch einem Kindergarten oder oder oder. Damit beschäftigen wir uns zur Zeit aber nicht, da wir davon sehr weit entfernt sind.

6. Eine rechtliche Ersteinschätzung kostet ca. 2.500.- bis 3.500.- Euro. 

7. Wir werden immer über den jeweils aktuellen Stand informieren, müssen jedoch hierbei immer abwägen, ob es Sinn macht einen Schritt zu veröffentlichen oder ob uns das unter Umständen eher schadet oder gar unser Ziel gefährdet.

8. Einen Verein zu gründen ist rechtlich kein Problem und geht ziemlich schnell. Doch als Initiative können wir jederzeit flexibel entscheiden und reagieren. Das ist ein Vorteil, den wir zur Zeit nutzen. Es gibt allerdings - und da bin ich ehrlich - viele Gedankenspiele und Pläne für das kommende Jahr. In welche Richtung das auch immer gehen wird #6.

Ich hoffe mit diesem Posting alle Deine Fragen beantwortet zu haben. Wenn icht einfach weiter fragen


----------



## willmalwassagen (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Passt.


----------



## willmalwassagen (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@trotzdem war ich als Laie vor Gericht 2 x besser wie die Behörde. Das sind auch gute Erfahrungen.


----------



## Deep Down (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wieso braucht ihr ein Gutachten?

Die Gegenseite muss die Rechtmäßigkeit des Eingriffes belegen! Ihr müsst doch nur substantiiert insoweit den Verfahrensfehler vortragen!


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wieso braucht ihr ein Gutachten?
> 
> Die Gegenseite muss die Rechtmäßigkeit des Eingriffes belegen! Ihr müsst doch nur substantiiert insoweit den Verfahrensfehler vortragen!



Leider nein! So dachten wir auch bis wir eines besseren in Bezug auf EU Naturschutzrecht belehrt worden sind #q

Alles sehr, sehr aufwändig und kompliziert!


----------



## mefofänger (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Leider nein! So dachten wir auch bis wir eines besseren in Bezug auf EU Naturschutzrecht belehrt worden sind #q
> 
> Alles sehr, sehr aufwändig und kompliziert!



typisch EU #q#q#q


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Bei den Dreharbeiten zu unserem Imagefilm "Meeresangeln Ostsee in Schleswig- Holstein" haben wir ja auch Aufnahmen unter Wasser gedreht. Ein paar Ausschnitte möchten wir Euch nicht vorenthalten. Die Bilder zeigen einmal mehr, warum Meeresangeln so ein tolles Hobby ist, warum Angeln immer wieder spannend ist, das Fische häufig an unserem Angelplatz sind, aber trotzdem unsere Köder nicht nehmen und warum wir immer wieder bei Wind und Wetter an der Küste oder auf der Ostsee unterwegs sind. Viele gute Gründe die Angel einzupacken und uns mal wieder zu besuchen, oder?


https://youtu.be/k2TODM2EKbQ


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

danke sehr, tolles Video


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Sehr tolles Video sieht wieder nach viel Arbeit aus.Danke


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Das sind Ausschnitte, die wir bei den Dreharbeiten zu unserem Imagefilm gedreht haben. Hier war u.a. Kai Rohde von Kalles Angelshop beteiligt und hat uns toll unterstützt. Insgesamt waren wir natürlich viele Stunden auf dem Wasser, aber das war auch für uns sehr spannend und sehr schön. Naja, und auf dem Wasser ist unsere Heimat und somit war das dann auch ein wenig wie Urlaub .

Wir haben viele nette Menschen kennengelernt und wirklich geile Aufnahmen machen können.

Zur Zeit planen wir unsere nächsten Aktivitäten für das kommende Jahr.

Natürlich steht an erster Stelle weiterhin die Vorbereitung der Klage und unsere Kontakte zu diversen Wissenschaftlern in Deutschland, Dänemark und in den Niederlanden auszubauen.

Auch das Baglimit und die Entwicklung der Dorschbestände ab 2019 steht in unserem Fokus. Somit auch der Kontakt zur Politik auf Landes-, aber natürlich auch auf Bundesebene.

Dann müssen wir festlegen wie wie im kommenden Jahr weitermachen, in welcher Form und in welcher personellen Besetzung. Wir benötigen einfach mehr Unterstützung, aber es ist nicht so einfach hier jemanden zu finden, dem wir voll vertrauen können, der bereit ist viele Stunden ehrenamtlich und mit Herzblut für unsere Ziele zu kämpfen- und dann auch noch unsere Visionen teilt. Aber wir geben die Hoffnung nicht auf :g.

Ein weiterer und wichtiger Schwerpunkt ist die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und natürlich auch das Marketing. Wir werden noch ein paar Filme drehen,  haben auch verschiedene Projekte in den Medien geplant.

Langweilig wird uns vermutlich nicht werden. Die Zusammenarbeit mit der WiSH läuft sehr gut und mit den Menschen in der Region sowieso. 

Also atmen wir jetzt ein paar Tage durch und in 2018 geht es weiter.


----------



## Deep Down (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Leider nein! So dachten wir auch bis wir eines besseren in Bezug auf EU Naturschutzrecht belehrt worden sind #q
> 
> Alles sehr, sehr aufwändig und kompliziert!



Okay, dann trifft Euch die Beweislast, dass die Mist machen? Das ist ja toll!


----------



## GreyShade (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@anglerdemo

Frohe Weihnachten für euch! 
Ruht euch aus, das habt ihr euch verdient...

Greetz, 
 Grey


----------



## angler1996 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Okay, dann trifft Euch die Beweislast, dass die Mist machen? Das ist ja toll!


 
 so bekommt man die eine oder andere Klage vom Hals
einfach weil die ´Kohle fehlt oder u.a. auch der Gutachter


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Viel schlimmer ist, dass die Mist machen dürfen in Sachen Natura-2000! Eigentlich kann man nur zugucken, wie die Stück für Stück alles verbieten und uns Menschen aus den Natura-2000 Gebieten aussperren. Das ist leider die Realität. 

Jetzt heißt es die kleinen Lücken zu nutzen und diese wenigen Chancen gekonnt zu verwandeln. Es wird nicht leicht, aber wir bleiben optimistisch, dass wir das schaffen. So fallen unter Umständen ja auch unsere möglichen Zeugen aus der Wissenschaft vor Gericht aus, da die eine Aussagegenehmigung von ihrem Dienstherren benötigen. Ob die eine Genehmigung vom BMEL erhalten, wenn wir das BMUB verklagen? Man darf auf jeden Fall skeptisch sein.

Es nimmt jetzt alles mehr Zeit in Anspruch, als ursprünglich geplant. Deshalb haben wir auch noch nicht die Klage eingereicht. Wir drehen zur Zeit jeden einzelnen Stein um und setzen das Puzzle zusammen.

Vermutlich wird sich der Prozess bereits in der ersten Insatanz über 3 oder gar 4 Jahre ziehen.


----------



## Ørret (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hammer....die Taugtnix kritzelt in zwei Sekunden ihre Unterschrift unter die Verordnung und es dauert zwei bis drei Jahre um den Bockmist wieder weg zu klagen|uhoh:


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

und die wundern sich, warum die Bürger keine Lust mehr auf die ganze Polit-----sch... haben


----------



## Grünknochen (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Erstens stimmt das in dieser Allgemeinheit definitiv nicht. 
Zweitens macht man es sich zu einfach, wenn man die Vorstellung hat, die in der Sache komplett inkompetente Umweltministerin habe - mit Unterstützung ihres ebenfalls inkompetenten Mitarbeiterstabes - nach dem Willkürprinzip eine für jedermann sofort erkennbar schwachsinnige Verordnung in die Welt gesetzt.
Anglerdemo hat völlig zu Recht darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich um eine äußerst komplizierte Angelegenheit handelt. Ich ergänze: Kompliziert sowohl in rechtlicher, wie auch in fachwissenschaftlicher Hinsicht.
Bedeutet: Schlussendlich wird ein Gericht darüber zu entscheiden haben, ob die Fehmarnbelt VO gegen geltendes Recht verstößt oder nicht. Insoweit sehe ich im konkreten Fall durchaus Chancen, klar wie Kloßbrühe ist das aber nicht.

Ich finde es klasse, dass Anglerdemo diesen Weg geht. Die Naturschutzverbände machen das - mit entgegengesetztem Interesse - regelmäßig. Wehrhaftigkeit ist das Thema. Und das sollten Angler ebenso sein wie andere Interessengruppen.

Aus meiner Sicht ist es im Übrigen noch sehr viel wichtiger, in den Verfahren, die zu entsprechenden Regelungen führen, kompetent und konsequent die berechtigten Interessen der Anglerschaft zu vertreten. Dies ist - bis auf wenige Ausnahmen - leider nicht festzustellen. Zu guten Ergebnissen zu  kommen, das Kind also nicht in den Brunnen fallen zu lassen, ist schon deshalb elementar, weil die Gerichte im Hinblick auf sehr entscheidende Aspekte auf dem Hintergrund gesetzgeberischer Vorgaben nur beschränkte Überprüfungsmöglichkeiten haben. Bedeutet: Ohne eine schlagkräftige Organisationsstruktur hat man eigentlich fast schon verloren...


----------



## smithie (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Erstens stimmt das in dieser Allgemeinheit definitiv nicht.
> Zweitens macht man es sich zu einfach, wenn man die Vorstellung hat, die in der Sache komplett inkompetente Umweltministerin habe - mit Unterstützung ihres ebenfalls inkompetenten Mitarbeiterstabes - nach dem Willkürprinzip eine für jedermann sofort erkennbar schwachsinnige Verordnung in die Welt gesetzt.


Ich sehe das bzgl. der VO etwas anders.

Es geht ja nicht darum, dass die grundsätzlich schwachsinnig ist und von inkompetenten Leuten erstellt wurde.

Es geht darum, dass ein Teil, der in diesem Fall Angler betrifft, die ausgesperrt werden, m.E. rational nicht zu erklären ist.

Solche - für mich offensichtlichen - ideologischen Entscheidungen tragen für mich sehr zu Brillendorsch's 





> warum die Bürger keine Lust mehr auf die ganze Polit-----sch... haben


bei.

Bei mir ist bislang noch keine Erklärung angekommen, warum das da so drinnen steht.


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Liebe Angelfreunde,

ein spannendes, aber auch bewegendes Jahr  2017 geht zu Ende. Gemeinsam haben wir in diesem Jahr gezeigt, dass wir  Angler erfolgreich für unser tolles Hobby kämpfen können. 

Wir haben  zusammen im April bei der Podiumsdiskussion auf Fehmarn gelernt, dass  die Politik unglaubwürdig ist, wenn es um das Angeln geht, im Juni haben  wir emotionale Momente in Heiligenhafen bei unserer Angeldemo 2.0  erlebt, im Juli hat die Kanzlerin uns Angler kennengelernt und in Kürze werden wir die Klage gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt - NSGFmbV – einreichen.

Die Politik und die Wissenschaft haben viele unserer Fragen nicht oder  nur unzureichend beantwortet, die Medien haben häufig ein falsches Bild  über Angler gezeigt und viele Angler haben leider immer noch nicht  verstanden, dass es nicht nur um ein Angelverbot in einem kleinen Gebiet  geht, sondern um deutlich mehr.

Wir haben für das kommende Jahr  einige Aktivitäten geplant und werden natürlich weiterhin gegen die  jetzigen, aber auch zukünftigen Angelverbote und Einschränkungen  kämpfen.
 Bei all den negativen Meldungen rund um unser Hobby,  sollten wir aber nicht vergessen, dass wir auch viele schöne Stunden  erleben durften. Bei den Dreharbeiten zu unserem Imagefilm oder auch für  die BILD- Reportage, haben wir in jeder Minute gemerkt, dass wir  einfach ein geiles Hobby haben! 

So werden wir auch 2018 viele  Stunden auf der Ostsee oder an der Küste verbringen und – hoffentlich  gemeinsam mit Euch – Meerforellen, Dorsche, Plattfische und Hornhechte  fangen. Im Sommer wollen wir natürlich nicht die Makrelen vergessen. Ob  vom Kleinboot, vom Kutter oder vom Strand- angeln macht einfach Spaß und  ist auch im nächsten Jahr das „Erlebnis Meer“. 

Wir freuen uns auf ein erfolgreiches und tolles Angeljahr 2018 mit Euch,

Euer Team der Initiative ANGLERDEMO


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

ich wünsche euch auch gesegnete Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Ruht euch ein wenig aus, ihr habt es wahrlich verdient.
Ich werde euch auch künftig weiter unterstützen, ihr seit spitze.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich wünsche euch auch gesegnete Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
> Ruht euch ein wenig aus, ihr habt es wahrlich verdient.
> Ich werde euch auch künftig weiter unterstützen, ihr seit spitze.



me too!!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

So, die ersten Feiertage haben wir überstanden, vom Weihnachtsstress ein wenig erholt und dann gab es heute noch ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk!

Das Sportfischerzentrum Osnabrück hat beim Moonlight- Shopping 2.0 für Anglerdemo ein Spendengrillen durchgeführt und für uns 300.- Euro dabei gesammelt und heute an uns überwiesen!  Vielen Dank an das SFZO und auch vielen Dank an Saza für die tolle Idee/ Unterstützung! Genial was man alles auf die Beine stellen kann #6. DANKE!

https://www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo...08964170198&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Casso (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Sauber Dirk!


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

na denn man tau

kopf in nacken und ab geht die wilde fahrt.


----------



## honeybee (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

So geht AKTIVE Hilfe......sehr schön#r


----------



## fishhawk (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



> Das Sportfischerzentrum Osnabrück hat beim Moonlight- Shopping 2.0 für Anglerdemo ein Spendengrillen durchgeführt und für uns 300.- Euro dabei gesammelt und heute an uns überwiesen!



Super Sache, dürfte m.M.n.  ruhig mehr von geben.

Die Schnuraktion von FP ist auch ein guter Ansatz.

Nachdem hier ja auch immer von der Bedrohung für den Angeltourismus mit Kutter, FeWo , Händler etc. etc. gesprochen wird, darf auch aus der Ecke ruhig etwas finanzielle Unterstützung kommen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> na denn man tau
> 
> kopf in nacken und ab geht die wilde fahrt.



Heute noch?

steuervorteile nutzen.


----------



## jochen68 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

... habe noch eine Idee:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4770227#post4770227


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



jochen68 schrieb:


> ... habe noch eine Idee:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4770227#post4770227



*Lieber jochen68, 
ich ziehe meine Hut vor Dir 
und bezeuge meinen tiefen Respekt!!*​
Würde es von Deiner Sorte mehr geben, hätten Angler weniger Probleme!

DANKE, dass Du das auch öffentlich machst!!

#r#r#r#r#r#r#r​


----------



## Anglerdemo (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Heute  waren wir zu Gast im Institut für Hydrobiologie &  Fischereiwissenschaften der Universität Hamburg! Natürlich ging es in  erster Linie um den Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee, aber auch um den  Angeltourismus, Politik, Wissenschaft und natürlich die Fischerei. Wir  haben interessanten Präsentationen zu verschiedenen Themen gelauscht,  aber u.a. auch freundliche und sehr informative Gespräche geführt, u.a.  mit Prof. Christian Möllmann und Heike Schwermer von der Uni in Hamburg  und Dr. Christopher Zimmermann vom Thünen- Institut in Rostock. Wir  haben uns natürlich neben unseren bekannten Schwerpunktthemen Baglimit  und Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt auch grundsätzlich über die Zukunft des  Angeltourismus, die Entwicklung der Bestände in der westlichen Ostseeund  die Fischerei ausgetauscht. Natürlich haben wir uns auch über das  aktuelle Interview von Dr. Zimmermann beim NDR unterhalten. 

Wir nehmen interessante Infos und einige neue Ansätze aus diesem Treffen mit und werden die in den kommenden Tagen aufarbeiten.

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten und natürlich auch vielen Dank an die Studenten für die tollen Präsentationen!


----------



## Anglerdemo (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Bisher sind unsere Gespräche immer sehr sachlich und informativ verlaufen.

Natürlich ist das Ergebnis nicht immer so, wie wir es uns wünschen und leider wurde in der Vergangenheit von unseren Gesprächspartnern nicht immer Wort gehalten, aber es geht ja auch häufig nur um Kontakte oder den Ausbau unseres Netzwerkes. Schließlich müssen wir auch zukünftig immer zeitnah an aktuelle Infos aus EU, Bund und Land kommen, um ggf. reagieren zu können.

Aber wir möchten auch erwähnen, dass es immer wieder interessant ist, all diese *Menschen* kennenzulernen und auch mal deren persönliche Meinungen/ Standpunkte kennenzulernen. So konnten wir in den letzten Monaten wirklich viele tolle Menschen für unsere Aktivitäten gewinnen und sogar Freundschaften haben sich hieraus entwickelt.

Das sind Dinge, die uns immer wieder neu motivieren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich frag mich angesichts dessen, was Lars in ein paar Monaten erreicht hat, 
 immer wieder, was das Verbanditenvolk eigentlich JAHRZEHNTElang gemacht hat, wenn die NICHTS erreichen?

Weiter so; Lars!!!


----------



## Windelwilli (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich angesichts dessen, was Lars in ein paar Monaten erreicht hat,
> immer wieder, was das Verbanditenvolk eigentlich JAHRZEHNTElang gemacht hat, wenn die *NICHTS* erreichen?
> 
> Weiter so; Lars!!!


 
Hast es Dir doch schon selbst beantwortet. #c


----------



## Anglerdemo (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die Bild bleibt am Thema dran! Danke Stefan#6

http://www.bild.de/news/inland/angeln/dorsch-54424502.bild.html

Online und auch in der Printausgabe!


----------



## Windelwilli (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Die Bild bleibt am Thema dran! Danke Stefan#6
> 
> http://www.bild.de/news/inland/angeln/dorsch-54424502.bild.html
> 
> Online und auch in der Printausgabe!


 

Nur leider wieder kein Wort davon, dass die bei Anglern "eingesparten" Dorsche die Berufsfischer fangen dürfen und es daher nix mit Dorsch-Schonung zu tun hat. |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Aber immerhin (auch wenn ich Dir im Kern zustimme). 
Schon besser als der letzte Artikel, wo sie wirklich viel falsch bzw. einseitig dargestellt hatten..


----------



## bacalo (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Kann mich nur wiederholen; 
 besten Dank für dein Engagement#6

 Gruß
 Peter


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber immerhin (auch wenn ich Dir im Kern zustimme).
> Schon besser als der letzte Artikel, wo sie wirklich viel falsch bzw. einseitig dargestellt hatten..



Ach komm, die müssen auch noch lernen. Die haben bisher nichts über Angeln berichtet...

Ich bin dankbar, dass wir in der BILD Beachtung finden und die sich unserer Probleme annehmen und uns so bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit unterstützen. 

Ich finde den Bericht sachlich und gut. Es geht auch nicht mehr um den Verteilungskmapf, dazu ist alles gesagt. Es geht um den Angeltourismus. Den Verteilungskampf werden wir vermutlich eh auch zukünftig noch (verstärkt?!) haben.

Der Redakteur ist übrigens ein netter #6!

Der darf jederzeit gerne wieder bei uns zum Dorschangeln kommen .


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ach komm, die müssen auch noch lernen. Die haben bisher nichts über Angeln berichtet...
> 
> Ich bin dankbar, dass wir in der BILD Beachtung finden und die sich unserer Probleme annehmen und uns so bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit unterstützen.


ABSOLUT!!!
 Das lobe ich ja auch...

Und dass sie dazulernen, sieht man am Artikel jetzt...

Wäre wohl, ohne dass sie Feuer gekriegt hätten, nicht passiert ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

In denke, der Kollege wird wiederum hier mitlesen und beim nächsten Artikel wirds noch besser..


----------



## Anglerdemo (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Liebe Angelfreunde,

 unsere Ablehnung des Vorschlags zur  Änderung des LFischG hier in Schleswig- Holstein haben wir Euch bereits  erklärt. Einer unserer Kritikpunkte war u.a. die Möglichkeit der  Kontrolle von Fahrtrouten auf Sportbooten. Hierzu haben wir kurz nach  Bekanntwerden des Gesetzesentwurfes die Datenschutzbeauftragte von SH  -  Frau Marit Hansen - informiert und ihr unsere datenschutzrechtlichen  Bedenken mitgeteilt. 

 Bereits heute haben wir die Antwort erhalten, dass man  unsere Bedenken dort teilt, da der Gesetzentwurf in der zurzeit  vorgesehenen Formulierung einen unverhältnismäßigen Eingriff in das  informationelle Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Betroffenen ermöglicht.

 Dem Melur wurde empfohlen den Gesetzesentwurf noch einmal zu überarbeiten! 

 Wir haben uns über die schnelle und positive Rückmeldung sehr gefreut! 

Was zeigt uns dieses Beispiel? Kämpfen lohnt sich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Hierzu haben wir kurz nach  Bekanntwerden des Gesetzesentwurfes die Datenschutzbeauftragte von SH  -  Frau Marit Hansen - informiert und ihr unsere datenschutzrechtlichen  Bedenken mitgeteilt.
> 
> Bereits heute haben wir die Antwort erhalten, dass man  unsere Bedenken dort teilt, da der Gesetzentwurf in der zurzeit  vorgesehenen Formulierung einen unverhältnismäßigen Eingriff in das  informationelle Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Betroffenen ermöglicht.
> *
> ...



TOPP-Meldung!!

Ihr habt konkret was erreicht!!

Und Vollborn?
LSFV-SH?
LAV-MeckPomm?
DMV?
DAFV?

Hat da überhaupt einer von denen schon mal auch nur den kleinen Finger gerührt?



DIE WERDEN DAFÜR BEZAHLT!!!!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Diese Entscheidung ist nicht zu unterschätzen, denn es ist (war :q) ja sogar eine App- Überwachung der Angler bei der EU im Gespräch. Könnte damit schwierig werden...#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Diese Entscheidung ist nicht zu unterschätzen, denn es ist (war :q) ja sogar eine App- Überwachung der Angler bei der EU im Gespräch. Könnte damit schwierig werden...#6



Gott sei Dank - EAA (und damit DAFV) träumen ja zusammen mit "Wissenschaft" und Regierung vom gläsernen Angler:
EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor

Anglerüberwachung per APP - Antwort der Regierung

TOPP von Dir - Schande über die Verbände!


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Diese Entscheidung ist nicht zu unterschätzen, denn es ist (war :q) ja sogar eine App- Überwachung der Angler bei der EU im Gespräch. Könnte damit schwierig werden...#6



Ich wurde gerade gefragt, wie wir darauf kommen und den Zusammenhang herstellen.

Das ist relativ einfach erklärt, denn in der Begründung wird neben dem Kartenplotter auch der Zugriff auf das private Smartphone und die personenbezogenen Daten angeführt!


----------



## Flatfish86 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

In Dänemark gibt es so eine App schon längst. Natürlich bisher freiwillig. Laut Facebook mittlerweile 6000 Nutzer. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=dk.dalsgaarddata.catchlog&hl=de


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

In Dänemark werden bisher die Fänge der Freizeitfischerei auch nicht erfasst wie in Deutschland. Über diese (freiwillige) App hat man also eine Möglichkeit geschaffen, relativ einfach an Daten von uns Anglern zu gelangen. Somit werden auch dort die Fänge der Freizeitfischerei vermutlich zukünftig in die Berechnungen des ICES miteinfliessen. Ein wichtiger Schritt für die Politik und die Wissenschaft für eine Einführung von Quoten für die Freizeitfischerei!

Anscheinend vertrauen die Angler in Dänemark ihrem Staat- denn als Angler hatte man dort bisher weniger EU Regulierungen zu beachten.

In Deutschland haben wir aber die Bundesregierung neben der EU, die uns immer wieder neue Verbote und Einschränkungen diktiert.

Eine freiwillige Teilnahme ist natürlich auch etwas anderes als die bisher angedachte Verpflichtung!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@Anglerdemo
und wenn dann sogar das Handy unserer Kanzlerin von der NSA abgehört wird oder in Berlin ein Hackerangriff auf deren System erst nach sehr langer Zeit festgestellt wird (wo "Nationale" Daten geklaut wurden) dann soll man denen auch noch private Daten freiwillig zur Verfügung stellen die diejenigen evtl. (näher sag ich jetzt nix) auch noch an ... verkaufen, na danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> dann soll man denen auch noch private Daten freiwillig zur Verfügung stellen die diejenigen evtl. (näher sag ich jetzt nix) auch noch an ... verkaufen, na danke!


vor allem da das nur anglerfeindlichen Regierungen und "Wissenschaft" für weitere Beschränkungen dienen wird..


----------



## Damyl (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> private Daten freiwillig zur Verfügung stellen


Ist bei der Facebook-Generation sowieso kein Problem. Die Zukunft läuft doch eh darauf hinaus. 
Man muss mit der Zeit gehen (krieg ich immer gesagt, weil ich stolzer Verweigerer von sozialen Netzwerken, Smartphone etc. bin ). Solange es keine Pflicht wird geht´s ja noch.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Damyl schrieb:


> Ist bei der Facebook-Generation sowieso kein Problem. Die Zukunft läuft doch eh darauf hinaus.
> Man muss mit der Zeit gehen (krieg ich immer gesagt, weil ich *stolzer Verweigerer von sozialen Netzwerken*, Smartphone etc. bin ). Solange es keine Pflicht wird geht´s ja noch.



nicht nur du!!!#6

Handy ja aber NeoFreerunner damit muss man sich aber auskennen dann jedoch nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## Damyl (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Handy ja



Mein Handy ist ein altes Nokia 3410. Reicht mir zum telefonieren


----------



## Sharpo (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Aber fleissig Payback, Amazon, Tankkarten, EC- Karte etc. nutzen.

Soll jeder halten wie er will, aber wer meint durch Verweigerung der SocialMedia keine Daten über sich preiszugeben... = Holzweg


----------



## fusselfuzzy (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber fleissig *Payback, Amazon, Tankkarten*, EC- Karte etc. nutzen.
> 
> Soll jeder halten wie er will, aber wer meint durch Verweigerung der SocialMedia* keine Daten über sich preiszugeben*... = Holzweg



Weder noch, EC ja bleibt ja heutzutage nichts anderes übrig. 

Ich kanns aber reduzieren!


----------



## Damyl (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber fleissig Payback, Amazon, Tankkarten, EC- Karte etc. nutzen.
> 
> Soll jeder halten wie er will, aber wer meint durch Verweigerung der SocialMedia keine Daten über sich preiszugeben... = Holzweg


Nööö.....habe nur ne EC-Karte. Die brauch ich einmal in der Woche wenn ich zum Aldi geh. 
Habe auch nichts dagegen wenn man nachschauen kann wo ich was eingekauft habe. 
Mir gings eigentlich nur darum zu sagen, das jeder in Fatzebook....Twitter....etc....alles von sich freiwillig preisgibt. Das Smartphone ist selbst ein Überwachungsapparat. Da wird so ne Angelapp für die wenigsten ein Problem sein. Heutztage ist das schon normalität.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Aber auch bei den Daten auf einem Smartphone gibt es große Unterschiede! Ich möchte mein Smartphone zum Beispiel nicht aus der Hand geben, denn ich verfüge mittlerweile über ein ziemlich großes Netzwerk und habe Kontakte zu Politik, Wissenschaft, Verbänden, Medien oder auch Behörden. Viele Kontakte sind inklusive derer privaten Kontaktdaten abgespeichert und somit zumindest teilweise sensibel. Nein, mein Smartphone geht niemanden etwas an! Schon gar nicht einer Fischereiaufsichtsperson zur Kontrolle des Baglimit. Da reicht der Blick in den Eimer...


----------



## raubangler (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Damyl schrieb:


> Mein Handy ist ein altes Nokia 3410. Reicht mir zum telefonieren



Aber nicht mehr zum Angeln.
|supergri

Eine eigene App wäre auch kein Problem für den Datenschutz.
Andere Daten des Handys werden ja nicht ausgewertet.
Und die App würde vermutlich auch nur aufzeichnen, wenn man sich 'angeltypisch' in verbotenen Zonen fortbewegt oder die Aufzeichnung oder die für die Aufzeichnung notwendigen Komponenten abschaltet.

Wer kein Smartphone besitzt, muss sich dann eben ein Smartphone leihen - wie bei den On Board Units.
Da gibt es ziemlich robuste (Android-)Teile aus dem Industriebereich, die für den Verleih geeignet wären.

Vor dem Start der Aufzeichnung muss man natürlich erst einmal die Angelerlaubnis einscannen.
Und die App wäre natürlich auch am Land einsetzbar.
Da gibt es ja auch einige Gebiete, die geschützt werden müssen.
|supergri

Nicht dass ich für eine solche App wäre.
Ich habe aber als App-Entwickler generell nix gegen Apps....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ich habe aber als App-Entwickler generell nix gegen Apps....



Du könntest noch einmal mein Mann werden. Ich habe nämlich Pläne für eine App. Das ist aber noch nicht spruchreif, nur eine Ideensamlung auf meiner ToDo Liste #6


----------



## kati48268 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

|schild-g Lars!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |schild-g Lars!



Danke! :vik:#6


----------



## Ørret (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Geburtstag......dann auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch an Lars! Mach weiter so#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

hab schon mehrmals an verschiedenen Stellen heute gratuliert - hier natürlich auch nochmals aus vollem Herzen!


Freue mich, dass ich Dich kennen lernen durfte!


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch |birthday:


----------



## bacalo (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Auch von mir alles Gute; war ja erst gestern|rolleyes.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



bacalo schrieb:


> ...war ja erst gestern|rolleyes.


Ruhig weitermachen.
Er hat ja versucht es geheim zu halten,
aber es macht immer große Freude solche Geb.tage hier im Board raus zu posaunen :m


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ruhig weitermachen.
> Er hat ja versucht es geheim zu halten,
> aber es macht immer große Freude solche Geb.tage hier im Board raus zu posaunen :m



Hier kann man nichts geheim halten.:vik:


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir wurde mehrfach angesprochen, dass unsere Informationen nicht  ausreichend verständlich und zu weit gestreut sind und dadurch viele  Angler nicht erreichen.

So hat sich einer unserer Unterstützer - der liebe Uwe aus Ratekau -  seine Gedanken gemacht und einen Text formuliert, den wir kurzfristig  auf unsere Startseite von www.anglerdemo.de setzen werden. Danke für die Unterstützung Uwe, tolle Idee und super Text!

*Das Thema betrifft ALLE Angler! Natura-2000 ist überall!*

Die Angelverbotszonen in Nord- und Ostsee, das Baglimit für Dorsch und Wolfsbarsch- immer mehr Einschränkungen und Verbote für Angler an  Schleswig-Holsteins Küsten. Und das ist nur der Beginn, denn die  Naturschutzverbände fordern immer häufiger Verbote für Angler! Was hier  bereits durchgesetzt wurde und Gültigkeit hat, zeigt Auswirkungen auch  in Deinem Bundesland, auch an Deinen Angelgewässern- der Fehmarnbelt ist überall!

Die Politik und die Naturschutzorganisationen wollen die  Freizeitfischerei gerne vollständig verbieten, fordern öffentlich immer  wieder neue Einschränkungen und Verbote, um unser Hobby so unattraktiv  wie möglich zu machen. Naturschutzverbände haben uns als ein leichtes  Opfer erkannt, weil wir keine Lobby haben. Bundesumweltministerin  Hendricks hat die Länder bereits angewiesen, alle Natura-2000 Gebiete  rechtlich zu sichern. In verschiedenen Bundesländern sind bereits  weitere Aussperrungen des Menschen geplant. Befahrensverbote,  Betretungsverbote, Angelverbote – alles Verbote ohne wissenschaftlich  nachvollziehbare Effekte. Was heißt das für uns Angler für die Zukunft?  Was bedeutet das für unsere Gewässer?
  Welchen Sinn hat eigentlich ein "Schutzgebiet", in dem die  kommerzielle Fischerei, der Abbau von Bodenschätzen, der Bau des  weltgrößten Absenktunnels erlaubt, aber fast ausschließlich das Angeln  verboten wird? Welchen Sinn hat ein Baglimit, wenn die durch Angler  weniger entnommenen Fische nicht den Beständen zugutekommen? Wenn Angler  verzichten, damit die Quoten der kommerziellen Fischerei nicht oder nur  weniger gekürzt werden müssen?

Wann wollen wir Angler uns öffentlich wehren und geschlossen  zusammenstehen? Wann wollen wir Angler der Politik zeigen, dass wir eben  nicht das leichte Opfer sind?

Angeln stellt schon immer eine besonders naturverträgliche Nutzungsform  der Natur dar. Wir Angler sind Naturschützer und gehen sorgsam mit den  Gewässern und Fischen um. Wir schützen und pflegen Gewässer, führen  Besatzmaßnahmen durch und lehren Kindern und Jugendlichen den  verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur, um nur einige Beispiele zu  nennen.

*Unterstützt die Initiative "Anglerdemo", egal ob Ihr von der Küste  oder aus den Bergen, vom Rhein oder von der Oder kommt. Informiert Eure  Angelkollegen zu dem Thema und bringt unsere Sorgen in die  Öffentlichkeit! Ist dem Vorstand in Deinem Verein die drohende Gefahr für Eure Vereinsgewässer bekannt? Fragt im  örtlichen Angelgeschäft nach, ob die Probleme dort bekannt sind. *
*Nehmt Euch die Zeit, die auf dieser Website zur Verfügung gestellten Informationen zu lesen. Bildet Euch Eure Meinung!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Toll - wer ist Uwe? 
Wie kann man den loben und unterstützen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Uwe hat uns von Beginn an mit Ideen unterstützt und war bei den ersten Sitzungen dabei. Rein privat...Einfach nur Angler!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Richte ihm Grüße und meine Respekt aus!!

#6#6#6


----------



## detlefb (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Einfach Super UWE!!!#6#h

Danke


----------



## mefofänger (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir wurde mehrfach angesprochen, dass unsere Informationen nicht  ausreichend verständlich und zu weit gestreut sind und dadurch viele  Angler nicht erreichen.
> 
> So hat sich einer unserer Unterstützer - der liebe Uwe aus Ratekau -  seine Gedanken gemacht und einen Text formuliert, den wir kurzfristig  auf unsere Startseite von www.anglerdemo.de setzen werden. Danke für die Unterstützung Uwe, tolle Idee und super Text!
> 
> ...



was soll man sagen, einfach nur spitze!!!:m:m:m


----------



## bacalo (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Richte ihm Grüße und meine Respekt aus!!
> 
> #6#6#6



dto.

 #6


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Der liest hier heimlich mit .

Genau  von solchen Aktionen lebt die Initiative- andere Angler, die ihre Ideen  einbringen. Wir lesen alle Ideen/ Vorschläge/ Meinungen und versuchen  diese auch zu beantworten und gute Ideen/ Vorschläge auch umzusetzen.

Das sind Dinge, die uns immer wieder motivieren!


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir haben den Text jetzt auch bei Facebook veröffetlicht. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn wir möglichst viele Angler erreichen. Also bitte unseren Facebook- Post kräftig teilen. #6

www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo/posts/1830980776912368

Ergänzt haben wir noch einen Link zum BfN.

 Sind Eure Gewässer auch gefährdet? Schaut einfach beim BfN nach!
http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutzgebiete/…


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ergänzt haben wir noch einen Link zum BfN.
> 
> Sind Eure Gewässer auch gefährdet? Schaut einfach beim BfN nach!
> http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutzgebiete/…



Kann man nicht oft genug drauf hinweisen - auch wie das BfN versucht, die Wahrheit zu verhindern:
Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler


----------



## mathei (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir haben den Text jetzt auch bei Facebook veröffetlicht. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn wir möglichst viele Angler erreichen. Also bitte unseren Facebook- Post kräftig teilen. #6
> 
> www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo/posts/183098077


Hab es geteilt, vielleicht sieht man sich Montag im Angler 2


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



mathei schrieb:


> Hab es geteilt, vielleicht sieht man sich Montag im Angler 2



Was ist Angler 2?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Da findet am kommenden Montag der Angler Stammtisch statt.

Wenn das Wetter und meine Gesundheit mitspielen, werde ich dabei sein. Natürlich am "Anglerdemo" Hoodie zu erkennen 

www.angler-zwei.de


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

*Grüne Infrastruktur oder ein neues Konzept gegen Angler?

*   Infrastruktur? Grün? Infrastruktur umfasst für uns in erster Linie Verkehrsnetze und Ver- und Entsorgungseinrichtungen. Die Infrastruktur ist für uns somit eher grau- wenn das BfN jetzt „Grüne Infrastruktur“ titelt, sollten wir Angler alarmiert sein und uns damit intensiver beschäftigen. 

  Zu den Verkehrsnetzen einer Infrastruktur gehört auch das Wasser. Bundeswasserstraßen, Seewasserstraßen und Binnenwasserstraßen. Typische Gewässer, die wir Angler nutzen, um unserem Hobby nachzugehen. Die werden jetzt also grün statt grau?

  Das BfN hat 2017 das "Bundeskonzept Grüne Infrastruktur" vorgestellt. Über dieses Konzept werden wichtige bundesweite Informationen über Natur und Landschaft bereitgestellt. Das BfN hat sicherlich recht, dass man in vielen Bereichen dem Naturschutz zu wenig Beachtung schenkt, doch muss man dafür immer den Menschen aus der Natur aussperren? Dafür gibt ja mittlerweile viele Beispiel, ob im Fehmarnbelt, in der Kadetrinne oder entlang der Elbe. Alarmierend ist die Aussage, man erhoffe sich eine Vorbildfunktion des Bundes – das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt ist eine Entscheidung der Bundesregierung – auf die Landes- und die regionale Ebene. Bereits mit der Unterzeichnung der NSGFmbV hat Ministerin Hendricks die Länder angewiesen die Natura-2000 Gebiete ebenfalls rechtlich zu sichern. In die gleiche Kerbe schlägt jetzt also das BfN. 

  Man möchte durch das neue Konzept die Natur für den Menschen sichern und verbessern und die biologische Vielfalt bewahren. Laut BfN wird der Mensch davon profitieren. Wir fragen uns, was wir Menschen davon haben werden, wenn wir Menschen die Natur nicht mehr nutzen dürfen?

  Was zählt denn jetzt alles zu der grünen Infrastruktur? U.a. nennt das BfN hierfür die Natura-2000-Gebiete, Nationalparke, Kern- und Pflegezonen der Biosphärenreservate sowie die Nationalen Naturmonumente. Aber auch die Flächen des Nationalen Naturerbes, Flussauen sowie Bereiche von Nord- und Ostsee. Bestandteile grüner Infrastruktur sind zwar in erster Linie natürlichen Ursprungs, können aber auch künstlich geschaffene Elemente wie z.B. Baggerseen sein. Laut der Präsidentin des BfN ist die Leistung für die Natur und den Menschen für die Auswahl entscheidend. 

  In dem Link findet Ihr eine Karte mit den betroffenen Flächen- sind Eure Gewässer bereits jetzt Teil der grünen Infrastruktur?
www.bfn.de/fileadmin/BfN/planung/bkgi/Dokumente/Karte_Schutzgebiete_BNatSchG.pdf

  Unterstützt unsere Klage gegen diesen Wahnsinn- gegen die Aussperrung des Menschen aus der Natur. Wir klagen gegen die NSGFmbV und benötigen Eure Unterstützung. Danke!

www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

gut erkannt !!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Man möchte durch das neue Konzept die Natur für den Menschen sichern und verbessern und die biologische Vielfalt bewahren. Laut BfN wird der Mensch davon profitieren. Wir fragen uns, was wir Menschen davon haben werden, wenn wir Menschen die Natur nicht mehr nutzen dürfen?



Diese Konzepte beinhalten nicht selten(mittlerweile eher öfter) einen erheblichen "Denkfehler"...ein Schelm, wer Absicht dabei wittert 

Das nämlich Vielfalt nur mit Aussperrzonen  
und/oder verschärften Nutzungauflagen zu verwirklichen wären. 

Wer so argumentiert, war entweder die letzten Jahre nicht in Natur-/Kultur-
landschaften unterwegs, oder möchte damit nur schlichtweg (s)eine  
Ablasshandel ähnliche Klientelpolitik zementieren. 

In den meisten Fällen erreicht und bewahrt man Vielfalt durch verantwortungs-
bewusste Nutzungsmöglichkeiten.

Man schützt, was man nutzt.

Hinter Zäunen, verliert vieles an Bedeutung und forciert eine Naturentfremdung. 

Die Koexistenz funktionierte in vielen Bereichen zig Jahrzehnte ganz ohne solche grünen Visionen und ihre ideologischen Träumereien. 

Sie würde auch weiterhin funktionieren. 

Passt einigen wenigen aber nicht ins Kassenfüllende Konzept..die wahren Nutznießer sind weder Naturinteressierte Menschen noch Natur, sondern diese Propheten.

Pikanterweise haben aber genau diese  "Visionäre" auf tatsächlich statt findenden Raubbau an und in der Natur, eher wenig durchdachte bis überhaupt keine Lösungen parat..


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Gestern Abend waren wir beim Anglerstammtisch von Heinz Galling im  Angler 2 in Schwerin. Gäste waren u.a. Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus  Berlin, Minister für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz in  Mecklenburg- Vorpommern Till Backhaus, Prof. Dr. Karl-Heinz Brillowski  vom LAV MV und Horst Hennings. Es war ein interessanter Abend und gerade  im Anschluss an die Aufzeichnung gab es noch interessante Diskussionen  mit dem Minister.

Wir möchten an dieser Stelle gerne noch einmal auf eine Aussage von  Minister Backhaus eingehen. Die von mir in der Diskussion genannten  Zahlen sind nicht „irgendwelche komischen Zahlen“, sondern die  offiziellen Zahlen von www.ices.dk.  Somit sind diese Zahlen nachzulesen und werden von der Kommission für  die Festlegung der Quoten und das Baglimit verwendet. Da hat es uns dann  doch überrascht, dass diese Zahlen dem Minister nicht bekannt waren und  er „andere Zahlen kennt“.

Wenn man als Minister natürlich andere Zahlen vorliegen hat, können  Aussagen wir „in 2, 3 Jahren muss man über die Abschaffung des Baglimit  nachdenken“ kommen. Jedoch darf man erwarten, dass Minister Backhaus  sich bereits heute mit den Zahlen noch einmal intensiv beschäftigt und  dann klar Stellung bezieht, dass das Baglimit bereits 2019 für uns  Angler abgeschafft werden muss. Er hat ja gestern verkündet, dass er in  die Koalitionsgespräche involviert ist- somit wäre doch jetzt der  richtige Zeitpunkt, um die Weichen für eine positive Zukunft des  Angeltourismus zu stellen. Ansonsten sind alle seine Aussagen zum  Angeltourismus wohl leider nur als Wählerfang einzuordnen. Für den  Angeltourismus ist es an der Zeit, dass die Politk nicht mehr nur redet,  sondern endlich Lösungen schafft und den Familienbetrieben Hilfe  zukommen lässt.

Für alle Angler möchten wir an dieser Stelle noch einmal unser Video zum  Baglimit aus dem Herbst 2017 zeigen- dort findet Ihr alle Zahlen zum  Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee (ja Herr Minister, wir können sehr wohl  zwischen östlicher und westlicher Ostsee unterscheiden…).

[youtube1]Iemj-zp9IxA[/youtube1]
youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=Iemj-zp9IxA

An dieser Stelle auch noch einmal unser Dankschön an Horst Stark für die  Übergabe der Spende vom diesjährigen Bootsanglertreffen in Warnemünde  in Höhe von 200.- Euro für unsere Klage gegen die NSGFmbV.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Bastido,
dieses Video dürfte gemeint sein:
[youtube1]Iemj-zp9IxA [/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iemj-zp9IxA


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

es ist schon erstaunlich, was ihr für Kontakte aufbaut, was ihr für Lobbyarbeit leistet,
Und alles privat in der Freizeit.
Ich bin überzeugt, dass eure Initiative jeden gespendeten Cent mehr als wert ist.


----------



## prinz1 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@Anglerdemo! Lars und alle anderen Mitstreiter!

Ich zieh den Hut vor Euch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wahnsinn, was Ihr da hinbekommt. Ich spende gerne wieder, weiß ich doch, das mein Geld hier sowas von bestens angelegt ist!

DANKE 
DANKE
DANKE

der prinz




_


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir wiederholen uns, aber DANKE sagen möchten wir immer wieder! Danke für Eure Unterstützung, danke für Euren Zuspruch und danke für Eure positiven Rückmeldungen.

Das sind die Dinge, die uns Spaß machen #6.

Wir lernen immer mehr nette Menschen kennen, unser Netzwerk wird immer größer und die "weniger netten" ignorieren wir. Ja, es macht uns weiterhin Spaß!


----------



## Ørret (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Der Hennings ist ja auf den Angelmessen immer auf dem Stand vom DAFV anzutreffen! War er bei dem Treffen eigentlich als Vertreter des BV zugegeben oder als  Meeresangler und Angelpromi?


----------



## raubangler (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

So....
Paypal sagt:
_Sie haben 100,00 EUR an Lars gesendet._

Mich betrifft dieses Baglimit eigentlich nicht so richtig, da mir gesetzliche Restriktionen schon immer scheixxegal waren.
Und das weltweit.

Ich habe aber eine richtige Wut auf auf Thünen, bzw. Vorgängerinstitut aufgrund der Zeit, die ich schon mit deren Ausguss verbraten habe.
Wenn die Klage dazu führt, dass diese Herren ihr wissenschaftliches Renommee komplett verlieren, dann war jeder Cent gut investiert.


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Und PayPal sagt auch "Sie haben 100.- Euro erhalten" 

Vielen Dank für Deine großzügige Unterstützung. Einen Erfolg der Klage können wir Dir nicht versprechen, aber das wir 100% Einsatz zeigen werden auf jeden Fall- und vor Gericht hoffen wir - neben der Arbeit von unserem guten Anwalt - auf den lieben Gott. Das mache ich auf der Ostsee auch immer und bin bisher immer erfolgreich in den Hafen gekommen 

Danke!


----------



## Ørret (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Lars ! Ich gehe ja davon aus das Anglerdemo auch weiterhin hier seine News veröffentlichen wird. Gibt es aber noch andere Möglichkeiten außer Facebook wo man genauso aktuell von euch auf dem laufenden gehalten wird wie es bisher hier der Fall war?


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Selbstverständlich! Solange man uns lässt, werden wir hier berichten.

Außerdem sind wir natürlich auf unserer Facebook- Seite aktiv und alle Pressemeldungen gibt es auch auf www.anglerdemo.de


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Das ist gut zu wissen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Habt ihr eigentlich einen Banner der auf einer eigenen Homepage verflechtet werden kann oder kann ich kreativ mit Verlinkung zu eurer Page einen Banner setzen?


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Unser Love the sea Logo draf genutzt werden, jedoch nur die Version inkl. Anglerdemo Schriftzug.

Ich stelle das ggf. gerne per Mail im Original zur Verfügung.

Danke für die Unterstützung! #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Unser Love the sea Logo draf genutzt werden, jedoch nur die Version inkl. Anglerdemo Schriftzug.
> 
> Ich stelle das ggf. gerne per Mail im Original zur Verfügung.
> 
> Danke für die Unterstützung! #6



Ich will es Einbinden, auf der ersten Page, in einer Newsbox, mit kleinem Teaser zum Inhalt. Es wäre lediglich ein Backlink, mit eurem Bild, + Schriftzug natürlich.

Ich melde mich, zeige dir es, wenn fertig, dann kannst du Absegnen oder zum Teufel jagen. :r #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich will es Einbinden, auf der ersten Page, in einer Newsbox, mit kleinem Teaser zum Inhalt. Es wäre lediglich ein Backlink, mit eurem Bild, + Schriftzug natürlich.
> 
> Ich melde mich, zeige dir es, wenn fertig, dann kannst du Absegnen oder zum Teufel jagen. :r #6



Ich segne aber lieber ab


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

*„Bekanntmachung zur Fischerei auf Dorsch im Jahr 2018 unter der Ausnahmemöglichkeit innerhalb der Schonzeiten nach der Verordnung (EU) 2017/1970“ 
*
  lautete die Überschrift des BMEL am 08. Januar dieses Jahres. Was sich auf den ersten Blick wie eine einfache „Bekanntmachung“ anhört, sollte uns Angler aufschrecken. Gerade bei den ersten Entwürfen zur Änderung des LFischG in S-H sollten wir gewarnt sein, denn es droht uns Anglern zukünftig die elektronische Überwachung!

  In der Bekanntmachung des BMEL geht es in erster Linie um die elektronische Überwachung der Küstenfischerei. Diese Überwachung stellt die Küstenfischerei vor Probleme bei der Umsetzung, obwohl es sich laut BMEL „nur“ um eine Nebenbestimmung handelt. In der westlichen Ostsee – also unseren Heimatgewässern hier oben – gilt für die Schleppnetz- bzw. Dorschfischerei eine Schonzeit vom 01.Februar bis 31.März eines Jahres. Hierfür gibt es Ausnahmen, nämlich für Schiffe unter 12 Meter Länge sowie für Gebiete mit einer Wassertiefe laut amtlichen Seekarten unter 20 Meter.

  Über diesen Sinn oder Unsinn dieser Ausnahmen möchten wir auch nicht diskutieren, jedoch über die Art der geforderten Voraussetzungen.  Denn für diese Schiffe ist sicherzustellen, dass die Fangtätigkeit jederzeit überwacht werden kann. Zu diesem Zweck wird in Deutschland die vom Thünen Institut zusammen mit der Firma Anchor Lab K/S entwickelte Softwareanwendung „Mofi“ (Mobile fisheries log) als das von der Kontrollbehörde zertifizierte System eingesetzt. Bei einem Einsatz der App „Mofi“ werden die Positionsdaten der Fischereifahrzeuge aufgezeichnet und übermittelt, um die Kontrolle der Einhaltung der Wassertiefengrenze von 20 m zu gewährleisten.

  Weiter heißt es in der Bekanntmachung „Nach einem technischen Versagen oder Ausfall der App „Mofi“ darf ein Fischereifahrzeug einen Hafen erst verlassen, nachdem die App „Mofi“ wieder einsatzbereit ist.“  Auch wenn es hier noch „analoge“ Möglichkeiten der Überwachung gibt und man unter Umständen mit Freigabe der zuständigen Behörde auslaufen darf, zeigt es uns deutlich, dass die Möglichkeit der elektronischen Überwachung technisch bereits möglich ist und angewendet wird. Für die Fischerei bedeutet der Einsatz jedoch Probleme, die im BMEL am Schreibtisch sicherlich nicht in Erwägung gezogen wurden. Bei Kälte macht zum Beispiel der Akku eines Smartphones schneller schlapp, Smartphones sind in der Regel nicht für den Einsatz auf Kutter unter rauen Bedingungen konzipiert oder auch nicht für den Einsatz mit Handschuhen oder nassen Fingern. Und darf man einem Fischer – oder auch Angler – ein Smartphone auferlegen?

Wir befürchten, dass diese Art der Überwachung auch schnellstmöglich für uns Angler eingeführt werden soll, denn es wird ja bereits bei uns in SH mit der Änderung des LFischG durch die Hintertür versucht. Auch wenn wir die Datenschutzbeauftragte aktuell auf unserer Seite wähnen, kann dieses natürlich zum Beispiel als EU Verordnung auch uns Angler treffen. Ob dann unsere Datenschützer immer noch ausreichend Rückgrat haben und sich gegen eine Überwachung stellen, darf zumindest angezweifelt werden. Wie wir immer wieder feststellen können, kuscht die deutsche Politik vor der EU- warum sollten es bei einer Überwachung der Angler anders sein? Notfalls wird man sich zum Beispiel Begründungen einfallen lassen, um die gesamte Sportbootschifffahrt zu überwachen. Irgendeine Begründung wird sicherlich folgen. Die Gefahr ist dann natürlich, dass die Naturschutzbehörden besonders häufige frequentierte Fangplätze gezielt für Angler oder Wassersportler sperre können und das sogar nicht mehr mit dem Argument „unspezifischer Bootsverkehr“, sondern mit genauen Zahlen zu den Schiffsbewegungen.

  Ja, die App „Mofi“ sollten wir uns vermutlich merken!


----------



## Ørret (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Big Brother is watching you..... totale Überwachung in allen Lebenslagen#q:r


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Danke für die Aufklärung.

ich wusste schon immer bescheid , das ich schneller sein muß.

ich bau mir mal ein Boot mit drei klötze dran , mit je 150ps und hab auch noch fun;-)))

die drei dorsche kosten dann aber auch 150 pro stück


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

150 Lira?


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> 150 Lira?



war das nicht in italien, mit die schubkarre 

hi penn  
#h


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Lira ist aber türkisch und auch nicht viel wert


----------



## Flatfish86 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Mir gehts um den Dorschbestand und wenn die App hilft die Kontrolle der Berufsfischerei zu verbessern (immerhin leben sie von einem Allgemeingut), dann umso besser.


----------



## raubangler (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> ...
> Für die Fischerei bedeutet der Einsatz jedoch Probleme, die im BMEL am Schreibtisch sicherlich nicht in Erwägung gezogen wurden. Bei Kälte macht zum Beispiel der Akku eines Smartphones schneller schlapp, Smartphones sind in der Regel nicht für den Einsatz auf Kutter unter rauen Bedingungen konzipiert oder auch nicht für den Einsatz mit Handschuhen oder nassen Fingern. Und darf man einem Fischer – oder auch Angler – ein Smartphone auferlegen?
> ....



Fischer definitv ja.
Und für diese Zwecke gibt es Geräte.
Such mal nach Tough und Android.
Die kannst Du hochwerfen und danach noch raufspringen.
Müssen die eben kaufen.
Mussten die LKW-Fahrer mit der On-Board-Unit ja auch machen.

Für Angler sieht die Welt schon anders aus.
Da müssten man normale Handys nutzen.
Da könnte man auch einiges mit machen.
Aber das werde ich hier bestimmt nicht weiter ausbreiten.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



raubangler schrieb:


> Fischer definitv ja.
> Und für diese Zwecke gibt es Geräte.
> Such mal nach Tough und Android.
> Die kannst Du hochwerfen und danach noch raufspringen.
> ...



Yep, nur wer will mich zwingen überhaupt ein Handy mit zu nehmen? ich geh Angeln, weil ich Ruhe haben will.
 Außerdem, warum soll ich Kosten für so ein System tragen?
 Wird ich nicht ´tun


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

na guck------------------das ist demo!!!

ich auch.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> na guck------------------das ist demo!!!
> 
> ich auch.



 nuja, ab 50 ig hat man Widerstand im Blut#h


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Watt meinste wie der widerstand ab sechzig steigt!


----------



## angler1996 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Watt meinste wie der widerstand ab sechzig steigt!



 Kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, muss noch ein 1/1/2 Jahre warten


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nuja, ab 50 ig hat man Widerstand im Blut#h


zwischen 50 und 60ig ist das leben hart , die dorsche sind da ja lecker.


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, muss noch ein 1/1/2 Jahre warten



Genies die jugend


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

penn..........du kannst auch immer soooo gemein sein.

die paar tage in unserem alter spielt doch jetzt keine  pennrolle ;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Du wirst dich wundern...
Habe ich auch immer gedacht... die paar jahre


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



raubangler schrieb:


> Fischer definitv ja.



So pauschal möchte ich die Aussage nicht unterschreiben .

Auch hier wird auf die Küstenfischerei geschossen- und die industriellen Riesentrawler dürfen bis zum 31.Januar die Dorsche an ihren Laichgründen gezielt abfischen und werden zudem unzureichend auf das Rückwurfverbot oder die Fangmengen kontrolliert. Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, erfolgen die Kontrollen mit 24 Stunden vorheriger Ankündigung und die Kontrollquote liegt in der Ostsee bei 6,5%.

Die kleinen stellt man unter Aufsicht (Schiffe bis 12 Meter), die großen lässt man laufen....


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

"die industriellen Riesentrawler dürfen bis zum 31.Januar die Dorsche an ihren Laichgründen gezielt abfischen und werden zudem unzureichend auf das Rückwurfverbot oder die Fangmengen kontrolliert. Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, erfolgen die Kontrollen mit 24 Stunden vorheriger Ankündigung und die Kontrollquote liegt in der Ostsee bei 6,5%."

Dahinter stecken ja auch Riesen wie Dr, Oedger , Iglu usw.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Auch hier wird auf die Küstenfischerei geschossen- und die industriellen Riesentrawler dürfen bis zum 31.Januar die Dorsche an ihren Laichgründen gezielt abfischen und werden zudem unzureichend auf das Rückwurfverbot oder die Fangmengen kontrolliert. Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, erfolgen die Kontrollen mit 24 Stunden vorheriger Ankündigung und die Kontrollquote liegt in der Ostsee bei 6,5%.
> 
> Die kleinen stellt man unter Aufsicht (Schiffe bis 12 Meter), die großen lässt man laufen....



Diese angekündigten Kontrollen haben nur eine Alibifunktion, Pflichterfüllung ohne Wunsch nach Wirkung


----------



## smithie (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Kann man den Betreiber der App, im Fall dass sie ausgefallen ist, auf Schadensersatz verklagen?
Man muss ja so lange im Hafen bleiben, bis das Ding wieder läuft. 

Wie ist eigentlich die Rechtslage: angenommen dieser Entwurf geht umgeändert durch, und erlaubt die elektronische Kontrolle. Diese Kontrolle verstößt gegen Datenschutzrecht. 
Müsste man dann den gleichen Tanz anfangen wie bei der Hendricks‘schen Schutz VO?

Oder pauschal: kann bei entsprechender Interessenlage der Entscheider eigentlich alles beschlossen werden?


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

"Oder pauschal: kann bei entsprechender Interessenlage der Entscheider eigentlich alles beschlossen werden? ☹&5039;"

ja, es sei denn, Du bist Dr. Oedger oder Nordsee AG


----------



## raubangler (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So pauschal möchte ich die Aussage nicht unterschreiben .
> ....



Die Aktion heißt aber 'Anglerdemo' und nicht 'Fischerdemo'.
Auch die Küstenfischerei hat uns mit dahin gebracht, wo wir nun sind.


----------



## Flatfish86 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Aktion heißt aber 'Anglerdemo' und nicht 'Fischerdemo'.
> Auch die Küstenfischerei hat uns mit dahin gebracht, wo wir nun sind.



Und genau für die Küstenfischerei wurde die Ausnahme von der Laichschonzeit geschaffen (Kutter < 12 m).
Aber einige der Angelkutterkapitäne (insbesondere in Heiligenhafen und auf Fehmarn) sind ja selber ehemalige Küstenfischer oder haben Verwandtschaft in ihr. Da ist natürlich ein gewisses Konfliktpotential vorhanden, wenn man was falsches sagt...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Aktion heißt aber 'Anglerdemo' und nicht 'Fischerdemo'.
> Auch die Küstenfischerei hat uns mit dahin gebracht, wo wir nun sind.



Ja, in Teilen hast Du nicht unrecht. Jetzt kommt dennoch mein berühmtes "ABER" ...

...aber ist es wirklich die Küstenfischerei? Ich glaube eher nicht, sondern die Politik und die Lobby der industriellen Fischerei hat an uns an diesen Punkt gebracht.

Die Küstenfischerei mit ihren Genossenschaften hat sicherlich auch zu viele Dorsche entnommen, jedoch im Rahmen der Quoten. Immer wenn die Quoten zu hoch angesetzt werden, spart die Politik die Ausgleichszahlungen an die Fischereibetriebe. Ohne Ausgleichszahlungen sind gerade die Küstenfischer gezwungen, die ihnen zustehenden Quoten möglichst auszufischen. Die Politik hätte das verhindern müssen und entsprechende Ausgleichszahlungen zur Verfügung stellen müssen. Übrigens sollten wir nie vergessen, dass die Fischereigenossenschaft Fehmarn uns bei der Demo 2.0 unterstützt und begleitet hat, inkl. dem Geschäftsführer. Ein wichtiges Zeichen der Solidarität!




Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Und genau für die Küstenfischerei wurde die  Ausnahme von der Laichschonzeit geschaffen (Kutter < 12 m).
> Aber einige der Angelkutterkapitäne (insbesondere in Heiligenhafen und  auf Fehmarn) sind ja selber ehemalige Küstenfischer oder haben  Verwandtschaft in ihr. Da ist natürlich ein gewisses Konfliktpotential  vorhanden, wenn man was falsches sagt...



NEIN! Ich habe den Schulterschluss zu den Fischereigenossenschaft und ihren Verbänden gesucht! Wenn wir schon keine Lobby haben, muss man sich zumindest breit aufstellen. Sollen wir die Fischer auch noch gegen uns aufbringen, damit die noch mehr Dorsche von den Angern fordern? Wir sitzen im selben Boot und müssen uns gemeinsam für eine nachhaltige Fischerei in der westlichen Ostsee einsetzen und gemeinsam für die traditionsreichen Fischereibetriebe an unseren Küsten kämpfen. Auch vom Fortbestand der Fischerei hängt die Infrastruktur in vielen Häfen ab und somit partizipieren Angeltourismus und Fischerei voneinander.

Anglerdemo ist natürlich in erster Linie für die Angler da, aber noch einen neuen Gegner im Kampf um den letzten Dorsch brauchen wir nicht.

Des Weiteren erhalten wir viele Informationen aus der Fischerei- oder glaubt Ihr wirklich das unsere Verbände ein ausreichendes netzwerk nach Berlin und Brüssel haben oder uns gar mit Informationen versorgen würden? Wohl kaum...

Wie schnell wir an Infos kommen, stellen wir immer wieder fest, wenn es mal Gespräche mit Verbänden gibt- wir wissen viele Dinge und haben Hintergrundinformationen, dass denen der Mund offen steht |rolleyes


----------



## bacalo (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

|good:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich finde das genau richtig, Angler und regionale Fischer sitzen im selben Boot.

Als damals zum ersten mal das Thema aufkam, war es der DAV, der uns 2016 mit Unterlagen versorgt hat.


----------



## Anglerdemo (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Heute möchten wir Euch gerne auf zwei Termine aufmerksam machen!

Am kommenden Wochenende findet die Anglerbörse in Rendsburg statt. Wir  vom Team Anglerdemo werden am *Samstag, 10.02.2018 von 10.00 Uhr bis  14.00 Uhr* auf dem Stand von unserem Sponsor Eisele Sea Fishing Eure  Fragen beantworten und natürlich auch unsere Spendenbox dabei haben.

Am *Samstag, 17.März 2018* werden wir am "Angelforum Messe Rostock"  teilnehmen. Um 16.30 Uhr werden wir im Rahmen der "Boot & Angeln"  einen Vortrag zum Thema "Angelverbote: Meeresangler und deren Zukunft" halten. 

Wir freuen uns auf Eure Teilnahme. Wir werden dort über die aktuelle  Situation berichten, auf drohende Gefahren für Meeresangler durch  zukünftige Verbote und Einschränkungen hinweisen, aber auch natürlich  Möglichkeiten sich gegen diese Willkür zu wehren aufzeigen.

Also, Termine merken- wir freuen uns auf Euch!


----------



## Ørret (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Erleb...te/Video?bcastId=10317598&documentId=49783578

Interessante Sendung .....die Gründe werden deutlich warum die Schweinswale so schlechte Karten haben! Angler gehören offensichtlich nicht dazu. Sollten sich Babs Hedricks, Hagedorn , Habeck, Bornhöft und wie sie alle heißen mal anschauen:m


----------



## hans albers (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

yap

hab ich auch gesehen...

wiklich gute sendung mit tollen einblicken !
aber macht auch sehr nachdenklich.


unter wasser ist einfach zu viel los
für die gehörsensiblen tiere...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Besonders interessant fand ich die Anmerkungen zu den Kegelrobben, die unter massivem Nahrungsmangel leiden.

Das bestätigt den Eindruck, das  annähernd flächendeckend die Fischbestände stark rückläufig sind.


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Ørret schrieb:


> http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Erlebnis-Erde/Wale-vor-unserer-K%C3%BCste/Das-Erste/Video?bcastId=10317598&documentId=49783578
> 
> Interessante Sendung .....die Gründe werden deutlich warum die Schweinswale so schlechte Karten haben! Angler gehören offensichtlich nicht dazu. Sollten sich Babs Hedricks, Hagedorn , Habeck, Bornhöft und wie sie alle heißen mal anschauen:m




Danke für den Link. Ich werde mir den mal in einer ruhigen Minute anschauen. Leider sind diese Minuten zur Zeit eher selten |rolleyes.

Dafür  haben wir einfach zu viele aktuelle Themen in der Bearbeitung. Neben  der Klage ja auch die Änderungen zum LFischg, das Baglimit ab 2019, die neue  Homepage für das Meeresangeln in Ostholstein, aber auch die Vorbereitung der Messen, Gespräche in den Ministerien oder auch diverse kleinere Baustellen in verschiedenen Behörden.

Nebenbei drehen wir aktuell auch ein paar kurze Videos. Viele Projekte und die ToDo Liste wird nicht kürzer.


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Ich werde mir den mal in einer ruhigen Minute anschauen. Leider sind diese Minuten zur Zeit eher selten |rolleyes.
> 
> Dafür  haben wir einfach zu viele aktuelle Themen in der Bearbeitung. Neben  der Klage ja auch die Änderungen zum LFischg, das Baglimit ab 2019, die neue  Homepage für das Meeresangeln in Ostholstein, aber auch die Vorbereitung der Messen, Gespräche in den Ministerien oder auch diverse kleinere Baustellen in verschiedenen Behörden.
> 
> Nebenbei drehen wir aktuell auch ein paar kurze Videos. Viele Projekte und die ToDo Liste wird nicht kürzer.


Da freue ich mich schon drauf.#6


----------



## Anglerdemo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ein heutiger Bericht aus den Lübecker Nachrichten zum Thema "NSGFmbV".  Wir werden Euch zeitnah zum Stand der Klage informieren! Vielen Dank an  Peter Mantik für die Genehmigung zur Veröffentlichung und das Ihr hier  oben an der Küste weiter an dem Thema dran bleibt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Es war bereits in den letzten Tagen abzusehen- die SPD behält das BMUB!  Umso wichtiger ist unsere Klage! Denn Frau Hendricks hat ja klar die  Zielsetzung für die Länder rausgegeben, dass die Natura-2000 Gebiete  auch auf Länderebene rechtlich nach Vorbild des Bundes gesichert werden  müssen.Also mit Angelverboten? Unterstützt unsere Klage gegen die  willkürliche Verbotspolitik der SPD, kämpft mit uns gemeinsam für das  geilste Hobby der Welt.

http://www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ein heutiger Bericht aus den Lübecker Nachrichten zum Thema "NSGFmbV". Wir werden Euch zeitnah zum Stand der Klage informieren! Vielen Dank an Peter Mantik für die Genehmigung zur Veröffentlichung und das Ihr hier oben an der Küste weiter an dem Thema dran bleibt.



Da hat sich leider ein blöder Fehler eingeschlichen, statt 2 dürfen derzeit 3 Dorsche pro Tag entnommen werden.

 Aber ansonsten schön.#6


----------



## Anglerdemo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Da hat sich leider ein blöder Fehler eingeschlichen, statt 2 dürfen derzeit 3 Dorsche pro Tag entnommen werden.
> 
> Aber ansonsten schön.#6



Danke! 

Ja, leider! Und das obwohl wir vieles der Presse schon schriftlich 
beantworten. Können wir nicht ändern und die meisten Angler kennen ja das korrekte Baglimit.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die Arbeit bleibt-die Scaluppe Hendriks behält ihren Posten...#q#q#q


----------



## Anglerdemo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

(Noch?)Ministerin Hendricks - wir warten die Abstimmung der SPD  Mitglieder noch ab und hoffen somit noch - hat sich in den Entwurf des  Koalitionsvertrages einen Satz reinschreiben lassen, der zeigt wohin  unser Weg als Freizeitfischer in diesem Land führen könnte. Nur ein  Erfolg unserer Klage kann unser aller Hobby Meeresangeln noch retten.

Aus dem Entwurf des Koalitionsvertrages der GroKo: _"Wir setzen uns für ein *Schutzgebietsnetz*  für Hochseegebiete und für ein internationales  Durchführungsübereinkommen zum Schutz der biologischen Vielfalt im  Bereich der Hohen See ein und unterstützen die Einrichtung von  Schutzgebieten in Arktis und Antarktis. *Um Nord- und Ostsee besser zu  schützen, werden wir ein wirksames Management der Freizeitfischerei in  den Schutzgebieten in Kraft setzen und uns für wirksame  Fischereiregelungen auf EU-Ebene sowie eine bessere Förderung  ökosystemgerechter Fangtechniken und -methoden einsetzen.* Für einen umweltverträglichen Tiefseebergbau sollen internationale Regeln entwickelt werden."_

Sind Angler Verbrecher? Sind Angler Umweltzerstörer? Müssen wir uns für  unser Hobby in diesem Land mittlerweile schämen? NEIN, deshalb kämpfen  wir gegen diese willkürliche und ideologische Politik der  Bundesregierung!

Es wird wohl wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt nicht nur uns Meeresangler  treffen. Denn liest man weiter, stösst man auf folgenden Punkt:_ "Wir  wollen das Bundesprogramm „Biologische Vielfalt“ fortführen und werden  die Mittel für „chance.natur – Bundesförderung Naturschutz“ erhöhen. In  Zusammenarbeit mit den Ländern werden wir einen Aktionsplan  Schutzgebiete erarbeiten."_

"Ein neuer Zusammenhalt für unser Land"- so lautet die Überschrift über  diesem Entwurf des Koaltionsvertrages. Angler gehören wohl nicht dazu...

Uns fehlen die Worte! Bitte unterstützt unsere Klage gegen die NSGFmbV! Vielen Dank im Voraus!

PayPal Spendenkonto: www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

chance.natur ?

Mit den bekannten Akteuren eher ein Schlag in die Frexxe von Natur und Naturinteressierten.

Da könnte man senkrecht in die Luft speien[emoji30]


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> chance.natur ?


Das ist 
-von all der persönlichen Betroffenheit als Angler abgesehen- 
ja der _eigentliche Skandal_:
Das der ganze Quark eben auch unter dem Naturschutzgedanken eine Farce ist!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die Frage ist doch, ob das bei Anti-Angel-Babs schon in der Unterschriftenmappe liegt oder noch bei Anglerfeind Jochen auf dem Gegen-Angler-Stapel...


----------



## smithie (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

#GoJuSoGo
#NoGroKo

#ichmachmirdieweltwiesiemirgefällt

Man sollte im Urlaub keine Politik verfolgen. 
Die wirklich interessante Frage bleibt: warum das ganze? 
Warum mache ich etwas wissenschaftlich nicht haltbares um eine Gruppe, in dem Fall Angler, derart zu gängeln?
Da muss noch was anderes dahinter stecken...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Sind ja ein paar Seiten im Entwurf. Man wird weiter fündig. _"Bis 2021 werden wir auch die Raumordnungspläne für die Außenwirtschaftszonen in Nord- und Ostsee anpassen, um vor dem Hintergrund der zu erwartenden klimatischen Veränderungen die nachhaltige Nutzung der Meere sicherzustellen."_


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> Da muss noch was anderes dahinter stecken...



Das wirklich fatale daran ist, dass sich immer noch zu viele von diesem populistischen Alibimist blenden lassen.


----------



## smithie (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das wirklich fatale daran ist, dass sich immer noch zu viele von diesem populistischen Alibimist blenden lassen.


Auch wenn ich damit kurz ins Allgemeine abdrifte: was willst du dagegen tun?

Um de Bogen zurück zu spannen: Lars, was kann man dir noch „antun“?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> Um de Bogen zurück zu spannen: Lars, was kann man dir noch „antun“?



Heute gab es erst einmal 276g Milka Peanut Caramel und anschließend eine Cola- das ist bei mir dann wirklich etwas besonderes . Eigentlich eher eine Belohnung, heute dann einfach mal aus Frust.

Frust? Ja, weil wir Angler von einer Regierung wie Verbrecher behandelt werden, wie Umweltzerstörer.

Eine Regierung hat die Freizeitfischerei in einen Koalitionsvertrag aufgenommen- warum?

Was diese "neue" Regierung - geprägt von Ideologien, Willkür und Lobbyismus - so gefährlich macht, ist dieser unaufhaltsame Wahn, die Welt zu retten.

Ich habe mir heute die knapp 200 Seiten durchgelesen, einmal natürlich aus Sicht eines Anglers, aber auch als an Politik interessierten Wähler. Es wird nicht nur uns Angler treffen, sondern - ich möchte nicht in die allgemeine Politik abdriften, was mir schwerfällt - viele Gruppen, sicherlich alle Arten von Wassersport, aber sicherlich auch absehbar Touristen, die eventuell nur mit dem Hund in den Wintermonaten an unsere Küsten kommen oder auch eines Tages den Badegast? 

Meeresschutz ist bei Frau Hendricks an erster Stelle (bedeutet in dem Fall ja Angeln verboten). Frau Hendricks hat im September die Länder angewiesen, die Natura-2000 Flächen rechtlich zu sichern nach Vorbild des Bundes. Wir wusstenn ja, dass Frau Hendricks noch weitere Flächen sperren will und wir haben einfach gehofft, dass "Anti-Angel-Babs" von der politischen Bühne verschwindet. Für uns  Angler wäre es der Supergau, wenn das BMUB wirklich an Hendricks fällt.

Wir werden in den kommenden 4 Jahren aus der Natur ausgesperrt. Schon komisch, dass heute ein Interview mit dem NABU Meeresexperten Kim Detloff in den Medien war und dieser erneut Gebiete gefordert hat, die der Natur vorbehalten sind. Wir nennen das Nullnutzungszonen oder auch aussperren des Menschen aus der Natur.

Ich werde weiterkämpfen, bis ein Gericht über unsere Klage entscheidet. 

"Babs" motiviert mich aber auch noch mehr, diese Klage zu gewinnen. Unsere Aufgabe in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten wird es sein, Menschen für uns zu gewinnen und Menschen zu sensibilisieren.

Naturschutz ja, aber für den Menschen und nicht die Natur vor uns Menschen schützen und uns aussperren.

Kein Angler wird sich vernünftigen Konzepten zum Naturschutz verschließen. Die jetzige Regierung gefährdet mit dieser Art der Politik grundsätzlich die Akzeptanz von Naturschutzprojekten.


----------



## schlotterschätt (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich hoffe es passt hier. Ick wüsste nicht wo ick's sonst unterbringen sollte.#c

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...-kritisieren-Dorsch-Fangquote,shmag51486.html


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Naja,
Was soll ich davon halten.
Ich finde es ist irgendwie von den Medien beeinflusst.....


----------



## Meefo 46 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Moin .

Und der Reporter lässt mal wieder wenig Ahnung über die 

Fangmengen heraushängen.|uhoh:

Es ist doch schon soviel veröffentlicht worden auch über 

Fangmengen und Zeiten.#q


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

und niemand ist da, der das alles in der Öffentlichkeit richtig stellt.


----------



## exstralsunder (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es passt hier. Ick wüsste nicht wo ick's sonst unterbringen sollte.#c
> 
> https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...-kritisieren-Dorsch-Fangquote,shmag51486.html



Interessant bei diesem Beitrag ist doch die Aussage (bei ca. 1.50): Ihr seid Bundesweit gut 4 Millionen Angler- in Schleswig Holstein sind alle Angler in der Lage die Regierung abzuwählen....warum ist Eure Anglerlobby so schwach?

Und hier hätte der halbwegs gebildete Angler sagen müssen: weil unsere Interessenvertretung- der DAFV- ein elendiger Haufen Amateure ist, der es eben nicht schafft, die Angler in der Politik und deren Interessen bei politischen Entscheidungen zu vertreten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

"Und hier hätte der halbwegs gebildete Angler sagen müssen: weil unser Interessenvertretung der DAFV ein elendiger Haufen Amateure ist, der es eben nicht schafft, die Angler in der Politik und dern Interessen bei politischen Entscheidungen zu vertreten."
*Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass dieser Haufen längst von NABU und CO unterwandert ist.*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

So berichtet zum Beispiel heute die BILD:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hier der Link zu dem Bildbericht

Klasse Lars#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Irgendwie hat es die vorherige Mail zerlegt...Danke für den Link Testudo!

Die PM sollte auch noch neben dem Link enthalten sein:

*[FONT=&quot]- Presseinformation -[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] Angler klagen gegen das Bundesamt für Naturschutz[/FONT]*​ 
  [FONT=&quot]Am heutigen Montag, den 12. Februar 2018 wird der Hamburger Rechtsanwalt Prof. Dr. Holger Schwemer beim Verwaltungsgericht Schleswig Klage gegen die Einschränkungen für die Freizeitfischerei durch die am 27.09.2017 erlassene Verordnung über die „Festsetzung des Naturschutzgebietes Fehmarnbelt“ einreichen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]„Warum wird im Fehmarnbelt nur das Angeln verboten, während gleichzeitig nahezu alle anderen Nutzungsformen weiterhin erlaubt bleiben, das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen“[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot], so Thomas Deutsch von der MS Einigkeit, dessen Betrieb, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]stellvertretend[/FONT][FONT=&quot] für alle betroffenen Angler und angeltouristischen Betriebe, gegen die Verordnung klagt.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Angeln stellt schon immer eine besonders naturverträgliche Nutzungsform der Natur dar, jedoch muss Angeln nach Auffassung des Bundesumweltministeriums so umweltgefährdend sein, dass es als nahezu einzige Nutzungsform in Teilen des neuen Naturschutzgebietes Fehmarnbelt verboten wird. Dort wo bis vor Kurzem deutsche Angler ihrem Hobby nachgegangen sind, können heute ungestört dänische Schleppnetzfischer Ihre Fänge einholen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Der Abbau von Rohstoffen, die Öl- und Gasförderung durch Fracking, die Fischerei mit Schleppnetzen, die Schifffahrt oder der Bau von Absenktunneln sind deutlich weniger umweltschädlich als das Angeln, denn sie sind weiterhin erlaubt. Zudem bescheinigt das jetzt beklagte Bundesamt für Naturschutz gerade dem Fehmarnbelt einen guten bis sehr guten Erhaltungszustand und das, obwohl seit Jahrzehnten dort Angler auf Hochseeangelschiffen ihrem Hobby nachgehen. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Die Vertreter des Angeltourismus sind sich einig, dass Naturschutz für alle Angler selbstverständlich sein sollte, aber es sollte ein Naturschutz für den Menschen sein und nicht gegen die Menschen. Jede Einschränkung sollte nachvollziehbar und wissenschaftlich begründbar sein. Diese Begründung kann aber das Bundesumweltministerium bis heute nicht liefern und auch Wissenschaftler vom Thünen Institut für Ostseefischerei sahen in der Vergangenheit keinen Einfluss der Freizeitfischerei auf die Schutzziele bzw. die Erhaltung der Schutzgüter (Sandbänke, Riffe, Schweinswale) in Nord- und Ostsee. 
[/FONT]
_[FONT=&quot]„Eigentlich sollte die Verwaltung gute Argumente haben, wenn sie die Freiheit der Bürger mit einem Verbot einschränkt. Zumindest sollte erkennbar sein, dass durch das Verbot eine messbare Verbesserung des Erhaltungszustandes des Habitats/der Population eintritt. Im Fehmarnbelt ist es leider anders. Das ist eine unerträgliche Behördenwillkür. [/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]Was kommt als Nächstes? Ein Verbot des Segelns im Fehmarnbelt oder das Spazierengehen am Strand? Ein nachvollziehbarer wissenschaftlicher Nachweis ist ja anscheinend nicht mehr nötig. Es reicht alleine die Vermutung und der Wille, eine solche Entscheidung zu fällen“, [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]so Lars Wernicke von der Initiative Anglerdemo.[/FONT]


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Und noch den Hörfunkbeitrag vom NDR:

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schl...gelverbot-im-Fehmarnbelt-,angelverbot118.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

NDR Fernsehen, gleich zu Beginn im SH Magazin

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...Schleswig-Holstein-Magazin,sendung740552.html


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Bratfischangler (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Nö, schaffe ich gerade nicht mir bis zum Ende durchzuziehen. Sonst wird meine Laune noch schlechter und unschuldige könnten leidtragende sein.....


----------



## smithie (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Lieber Lars, 

danke für euer ununterbrochenes Engagement und einen schon wieder tollen Bericht bis hin zum BILD Artikel.

Wir drücken alle vorhandenen Daumen und harren gespannt der Dinge, die vor Gericht passieren.

Viele Grüße aus dem Süden!

PS: bei den Bildern muss ich mir tatsächlich mal überlegen, zum Kuttern vorbeizukommen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> PS: bei den Bildern muss ich mir tatsächlich mal überlegen, zum Kuttern vorbeizukommen...



Wir hatten gestern ja auch Bayern an Bord- ich habe gerade mit Thomas Deutsch gesprochen und die sind heute wieder an Bord. Zitat "Die haben Deine Worte geklaut. Dorschangeln ist das geilste Hobby der Welt" haben die Bayern gesagt. Wenn man bei bis zu 2 m Wellen am nächsten Tag wiederkommt, ist man a) seefest und b) mit dem Virus infiziert 

Also, es wird Zeit uns hier oben zu besuchen. Aber vorsicht- der Virus Meeresangeln verbreitet sich rasend schnell 



bastido schrieb:


> Und worum sich die eigentlich von uns Handlungsbevollmächtigten Sorgen machen, kann man hier nachlesen.
> 
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?22885-Anglerdemo-gegen-angelfeindliche-Politik/page16
> 
> Am liebsten würden sie glaube ich dagegen vorgehen, man hat wohl nur keine Angriffspunkte gefunden. Wie armselig untätig die doch alle sind. Transparenz einzufordern, wenn man vorher angekündigt hat, aus zeitmangel seine eigenen Tätigkeiten leider erst mitte des Jahres offenzulegen, setzt dem ganzen dann die Krone auf. Bäh.



Immer an die Info zum Start von Anglerdemo denken- von Anglern für Angler. Die Initiative hat also nicht erwartet, dass man Anglerdemo von allen Seiten unterstützt. Aber es gibt auch Verbände und Vereine, die Anglerdemo unterstützen, zum Teil finanziell, über Veröffentlichungen innerhalb der Vereine oder auch durch Teilen der Beiträge auf Facebook.

Möglichkeiten der Unterstützung gibt es also viele.


----------



## Ørret (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Trotzdem schon Hammer das ausgerechnet der LSFV nach Transparenz fragt....


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

"aber es war auf jeden Fall eine Darstellung, die die Transparenz erhöht."

das ist ihm sichtlich schwer gefallen, so zu schreiben, hätte nur noch das Wort "etwas" gefehlt


----------



## bacalo (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Besten Dank für die New´s.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

So, also auch Dänemark haben wir erreicht und es in die Presse geschafft.

jv.dk/nordtyskland/Fiskere-kla…er-forbud/artikel/2585467


----------



## Fischer am Inn (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo miteinander




bastido schrieb:


> Und worum sich die eigentlich von uns Handlungsbevollmächtigten Sorgen machen,
> ....
> 
> Am liebsten würden sie glaube ich dagegen vorgehen, man hat wohl nur keine Angriffspunkte gefunden. Wie armselig untätig die doch alle sind. .



Da ist halt ein neuer, junger, ambitionierter Hirsch im Revier. Findet der angestammte Platzhirsch überhaupt nicht lustig. Hilft ihm aber nix. >>>> Muss sich mit der Sache auseinandersetzen.

Kann nur gut sein.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du mich meinst- danke! #6:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

https://www.sat1regional.de/aktuell...der-angelkutter-reichen-klage-ein-256361.html

Der Bericht bei SAT 1 vom gestrigen Tage!


----------



## smithie (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ja, das Gebiet ist doch eh schon deutlich reduziert worden, dass sich diese Angler-Querulanten aber auch so anstellen???

Danke nochmal, dass ihr den Robert H. auf Bundesebene abgeschoben habt, dann haben wir jetzt alle was davon :l


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> Danke nochmal, dass ihr den Robert H. auf Bundesebene abgeschoben habt, dann haben wir jetzt alle was davon :l




Das machen wir um bundesweit die Spendenbereitschaft anzukurbeln- und wenn das nicht reicht, schicken wir die Hendricks nach Brüssel :vik:


----------



## angler1996 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das machen wir um bundesweit die Spendenbereitschaft anzukurbeln- und wenn das nicht reicht, schicken wir die Hendricks nach Brüssel :vik:


 
 mach das bitte nicht, es gibt so einen trockenen Ort, da wär sie besser aufgehoben, äh werde alt, nennt sich glaube ich Wüste|kopfkrat


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Liebe Angelfreunde, liebe Unterstützer,

  auch in Berlin weiß man seit heute, dass wir Angler ernst machen. 

  Das Verwaltungsgericht Schleswig hat den Eingang unserer Klage bestätigt und zeitgleich der Bundesrepublik Deutschland die Klageschrift zugestellt. In dem Schreiben wurde die Bundesrepublik Deutschland aufgefordert, dem Gericht u.a. sämtliche Vorgänge und Akten einzureichen, damit Akteneinsicht gewährt werden kann. 

  Jetzt heißt es für uns erst einmal abwarten. Nutzen wir die „freie“ Zeit doch einfach mal für einen Besuch an der Küste. Natürlich werden wir Euch über die Klage immer aktuell informieren, aber natürlich auch über ein paar unserer Angeltouren. Mal schauen, ob wir auch noch ein paar Fische ans Band locken können oder uns nur noch auf Anglerdemo konzentrieren sollten [FONT=&quot].

[/FONT]   Der Start unserer neuen Homepage rückt auch näher und wir hoffen noch vor den Osterferien an den Start gehen zu können. 

Treffen wir uns bald an der Küste?


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Das Verwaltungsgericht Schleswig hat den Eingang unserer Klage bestätigt und zeitgleich der Bundesrepublik Deutschland die Klageschrift zugestellt. In dem Schreiben wurde die Bundesrepublik Deutschland aufgefordert, dem Gericht u.a. sämtliche Vorgänge und Akten einzureichen, damit Akteneinsicht gewährt werden kann.



Das alleine, obwohl der Ausgang ja noch unsicher ist, ist bereits mehr als ein Anglerverband in den letzten Jahrzehnten geschafft hat!
Ich hab nicht gar nicht genug Daumen die ich heben könnte dafür!

Jürgen


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ja Jürgen, egal wie es am Ende ausgeht- wir ANGLER haben es auf jeden Fall versucht und alles probiert. Sollten wir dann scheitern, dann ist es so.

Allerdings wollen wir die Klage gewinnen und bleiben optimistisch!


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

#6#6was ihr ehrenamtlich nach Feierabend auf die Beine stellt, ist unglaublich,
Kein Verband hat in all den Jahrzehnten vergleichbares vorzuweisen und die haben unsere Kohle.
*weiter so.*


----------



## smithie (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> #6#6was ihr ehrenamtlich nach Feierabend auf die Beine stellt, ist unglaublich,
> Kein Verband hat in all den Jahrzehnten vergleichbares vorzuweisen und die haben unsere Kohle.
> *weiter so.*


Doch doch, aber nur für die organisierten Mitglieder, die man auf Messen trifft und mit ihnen redet, wo die anderen lieber beim Angeln sind

Die Infos sind alle im Papiermagazin des jeweiligen Verbands nachzulesen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

#6#6#6

- und egal wie es am Ende ausgeht-

ihr kommt jetzt schon in die Geschichtsbücher.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> Die Infos sind alle im Papiermagazin des jeweiligen Verbands nachzulesen.



Jepp, mit Zaubertinte....


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Jepp, mit Zaubertinte....


 in Geheimschrift und und im Panzerschrank verschlossen


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> in Geheimschrift und und im Panzerschrank verschlossen



das geht unter Natur und Technik.

http://naturtechnik2010.blogspot.de/2010/06/die-geheimschrift-mit-der-zitrone.html


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die verrückteste Spendenaktion für Anglerdemo? Ein ganz großes Dankeschön nach Mecklenburg- Vorpommern an Horst und die Belly- Boat Crew! Spontan mal eben für uns auf der Ostsee gesammelt. #6

Wir sind der Meinung das ist einfach Weltklasse!


----------



## Der_Glücklose (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hi :m
mich würde mal interessieren, ob und welche große 
Angelmarke euch unterstützt? Sollte doch in Ihrem 
Interesse sein das man in Deutschland weiter möglichst
uneingeschränkt angeln kann. 

Ich für meinen Teil, möchte euch großen Respekt zollen.
Wirklich unglaublich was Ihr bis jetzt schon auf die Beine
gestellt habt.

Jetzt müsste man noch eine Imagekampagne starten,
das Angeln endlich positiv in der Gesellschaft wahrgenommen 
wird. Auch da wieder, warum bringen sich da die großen Marken nicht ein?


----------



## mefofänger (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi :m
> mich würde mal interessieren, ob und welche große
> Angelmarke euch unterstützt? Sollte doch in Ihrem
> Interesse sein das man in Deutschland weiter möglichst
> ...


:m:m:m


----------



## Wegberger (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,



> mich würde mal interessieren, ob und welche große
> Angelmarke euch unterstützt? Sollte doch in Ihrem
> Interesse sein das man in Deutschland weiter möglichst
> uneingeschränkt angeln kann.



Ich lach mich schlapp .... 



Die Verbände unterstützen die Naturschützer und Angelgegener durch ihr Versagen.
Die einschlägigen Medien sind die Werbeeinnahmen wichtiger
Wieso sollten Hersteller im todgeweihten deutschen Angelbereich ... die Revoluzzer machen ?


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Also es gibt wohl doch ein paar Hersteller/Großhändler die Angeldemo mit Spenden unterstützen!
Ich sehe da z.B. Zebco, Dega, Behr, Jenzi, um jetzt mal einige ohne zu Wertung zu nennen!

http://anglerdemo.de/Sponsoren.html

Jürgen


----------



## Wegberger (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo;



> Also es gibt wohl doch ein paar Hersteller/Großhändler die Angeldemo mit Spenden unterstützen!
> Ich sehe da z.B. Zebco, Dega, Behr, Jenzi, um jetzt mal einige ohne zu Wertung zu nennen!


Spenden für die Moral oder aktiv unterstützen ..... das ist der Unterschied........... 10 Cent für jedes Heft und 10 Cent für jeden Meter Schnur oder verkaufter Rutenlänge .... wäre ein Statement für Angeldemo !!!  und das aktiv und sauber begleitet.


----------



## Trollegrund (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

geiles Ding wieder von unserem Warnemünder Original, mal eben die Belly Boote abklappern. Daumen hoch!!!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo;
> 
> Spenden für die Moral oder aktiv unterstützen ..... das ist der Unterschied........... 10 Cent für jedes Heft und 10 Cent für jeden Meter Schnur oder verkaufter Rutenlänge .... wäre ein Statement für Angeldemo !!!  und das aktiv und sauber begleitet.



So eine ähnliche Aktion (Schnur) hatten wir ja zum Beispiel mit FishermansPartner. Dazu werden wir auch zeitnah das Ergebnis veröffentlichen. Zude planen wir eine weitere Aktion mit einem unserer Sponsoren. Auch dazu werden wir bald etwas veröffentlichen. 

Wir sind natürlich für viele Ideen offen und freuen uns über jeden Vorschlag und jede Unterstützung von Seiten der Industrie.

Aber nicht das es irgendwann man heißt "Wir waren jung und brauchten das Geld" 



Trollegrund schrieb:


> geiles Ding wieder von unserem Warnemünder Original, mal eben die Belly Boote abklappern. Daumen hoch!!!!



Horst ist der Wahnsinn, echt unglaublich! Mit wie viel Einsatz der unsere Initiative im MV bekannt macht und für uns sammelt, dafür wirklich beide Daumen hoch! Danke Horst!


----------



## Der_Glücklose (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Moin #h

ich für meinen Teil finde das absolut nicht nachvollziehbar,
die geben unendlich viel Geld für Marketing etc aus aber
investieren nicht in die Zukunft des Angelsports?
Die könnten z.B. den Anwalt doch aus der Portokasse zahlen,
habt Ihr schon mal versucht die ganz großen ins Boot zu holen?
Shimano, Daiwa, Savage Gear usw., ich würde die direkt
anschreiben. Leider habe ich nicht die entsprechenden Kontakte und meine E- Mail an info@shimano, daiwa etc würde wohl einfach untergehen. Evtl. könnte man Boardübergreifend
da mal Dietel und Dustin Schöne ansprechen, die müssten eigentlich gute Kontakte zu Shimano etc. haben und Dustin hat evtl sogar die Möglichkeit an einem Imagefilm mitzuwirken?


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Shimano, Daiwa, Savage Gear usw., ich würde die direkt
> anschreiben. Leider habe ich nicht die entsprechenden Kontakte und meine E- Mail an info@shimano, daiwa etc würde wohl einfach untergehen.



Guten Morgen,

vielen dank für deine Ideen. Wir haben natürlich eine Datei mit Daten und Ansprechpartnern aus der Angelindustrie und auch von den "großen Playern" der Branche.

Ja, wir haben viele bereits zum Start unserer Initiative kontaktiert. Da war die Resonanz noch überschaubar, denn wer kannte uns oder wusste wie stark wir das Thema vorantreiben würden? Würden wir überhaupt durchhalten? 

Selbst die Resonanz aus Anglerkreisen ist aktuell noch sehr überschaubar. Ansonsten hätten wir sicherlich mehr als die aktuell 10.000.- Euro plus an Spenden erhalten.

Wir bereiten allerdings zur Zeit neue Aktivitäten in Richtung Hersteller und Handel vor. Gerne würden wir natürlich auch die Medien aus dem Bereich "Angeln" nicht nur für die Berichterstattung, sondern auch finanziell mit ins Boot nehmen.

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass von deren Seite - Hersteller, Handel oder auch Medien - 1.000.- Euro oder auch 5.000.- Euro eher als durchlaufender Posten verbucht werden können. Zwingen können wir niemanden, das ist klar. Vermutlich wird die Gefahr der Gegenseite - also Einschränkungen und Verbote - aber auch von vielen Anglern und Herstellern einfach noch unterschätzt. 

Ich höre häufig Sätze wie "Wenn die Verbände nichts unternehmen, kann es nicht so schlimm sein oder werden". 

Selbst wir können die Zukunft nicht vorhersagen, wissen aber das viele Verbote bereits bestehen und einige neue Verbote in Planung sind. Ob es darüber hinaus neue Verbote und Einschränkungen geben wird, können wir nicht absehen- wir müssen aber davon ausgehen, denn der NABU und auch der BUND fordern immer wieder Nullnutzungszonen, Einschränkungen und Verbote. Verbote ohne wissenschaftlich nachgewiesenen Nutzen für die Natur und ohne Abwägung der finanziellen Folgen für betroffene Regionen darf es aber weder jetzt noch in Zukunft  geben. Die hätte es auch in der Vergangenheit nicht geben dürfen, doch da fehlte einfach die Gegenwehr.

Wir hoffen, dass wir durch unsere geplante Aktivität die Hersteller zur Unterstützung gewinnen können. Denn unser nächster Schritt ist immens wichtig auf dem Weg zu unserem Ziel. Dazu aber in den nächsten Wochen mehr.

Wir wünschen Euch einen schönen Sonntag und vielen Dank für Eure Ideen und Vorschläge!


----------



## Der_Glücklose (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hi #h
traurig wenn die nicht erkennen wie real mittlerweile diese „ Bedrohung „ ist. 
Eine letzte Idee, wie wäre es Sie ähnlich des Wahlbarometers von Thomas anzuschreiben. Darin könnte man Sie direkt zu den unterschiedlichen Themen, Entwicklungen ansprechen und Ihre Antworten bzw Unterstützung hier veröffentlichen.
Dann kann sich jeder ein Bild dazu machen, es ist einfach nicht hinnehmbar das Sie sich kommentarlos aus der Verantwortung  ziehen. Genauso würde ich die ganzen „Promi Angler“ anschreiben und nach Ihrem Engagement, fragen und das ebenfalls veröffentlichen.

Alle von denen Leben davon das wir Sie unterstützen, ich denke es wäre an der Zeit etwas zurückzugeben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> traurig wenn die nicht erkennen wie real mittlerweile diese „ Bedrohung „ ist.
> Eine letzte Idee, wie wäre es Sie ähnlich des Wahlbarometers von Thomas anzuschreiben. Darin könnte man Sie direkt zu den unterschiedlichen Themen, Entwicklungen ansprechen und Ihre Antworten bzw Unterstützung hier veröffentlichen.
> Dann kann sich jeder ein Bild dazu machen, es ist einfach nicht hinnehmbar das Sie sich kommentarlos aus der Verantwortung  ziehen. Genauso würde ich die ganzen „Promi Angler“ anschreiben und nach Ihrem Engagement, fragen und das ebenfalls veröffentlichen.
> ...



Die Idee finde ich gar nicht so schlecht#6


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> traurig wenn die nicht erkennen wie real mittlerweile diese „ Bedrohung „ ist.
> Eine letzte Idee, wie wäre es Sie ähnlich des Wahlbarometers von Thomas anzuschreiben. Darin könnte man Sie direkt zu den unterschiedlichen Themen, Entwicklungen ansprechen und Ihre Antworten bzw Unterstützung hier veröffentlichen.
> Dann kann sich jeder ein Bild dazu machen, es ist einfach nicht hinnehmbar das Sie sich kommentarlos aus der Verantwortung  ziehen. Genauso würde ich die ganzen „Promi Angler“ anschreiben und nach Ihrem Engagement, fragen und das ebenfalls veröffentlichen.
> ...



Ich glaube damit "unter Druck setzen" ist nicht der richtige Weg. Natürlich haben wir auch schon über ähnliche Aktionen nachgedacht, aber ob "anprangern" erfolgreich ist?

Wir denken, dass wir einfach mit unserer Leistung und Argumentation die Angler, die Hersteller und den Handel von der Bedeutung unserer Initiative überzeugen müssen. Dann kommt alles andere auch von alleine.

Es sollte aber auch allen klar sein, dass wir nicht noch 5 oder 10 Jahre warten können. Die Gegenseite wird nicht aufhören zu versuchen, uns mit neuen Einschränkungen und Verboten, die Lust an unserem Hobby zu nehmen. 

Jedes Verbot, ohne wissenschatflichen Nachweis für einen Nutzen für die Natur, wird die Position der Angler in diesem Land schwächen und die Gegenseite motivieren.

Der Zug rollt und nimmt Geschwindigkeit auf- zur Zeit leider in die falsche Richtung!

Ja, und wir stellen uns auch oft die Frage, wie lange unser Spendentopf reicht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Also kann der DAFV auch bald Einpacken!

ist der zug bald im sackbahnhof .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Also kann der DAFV auch bald Einpacken!
> 
> ist der zug bald im sackbahnhof .




Nein, der fährt ja in Richtung Naturschutz und ANGELN VERBOTEN!


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Gesetze sind da um sie zu brechen, 

noch lange uns - Petri Heil


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein, der fährt ja in Richtung Naturschutz und ANGELN VERBOTEN!



Richtung Naturschutz und ANGELN ERLAUBT wäre die richtige Richtung...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Richtung Naturschutz und ANGELN ERLAUBT wäre die richtige Richtung...



Ja, aber dazu müssen wir die Weiche umstellen!


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

wir laufen gerade minitricks und wollen HO 

wir schaffen daß!!!



#h


----------



## Wegberger (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,



> Ja, aber dazu müssen wir die Weiche umstellen!



Ich glaube nicht, das da was zum umstellen ist. Jedenfalls nicht bei unseren Verbänden .... da ist nix, einfach gar nix fürs Angeln.


----------



## gründler (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, das da was zum umstellen ist. Jedenfalls nicht bei unseren Verbänden .... da ist nix, einfach gar nix fürs Angeln.




Na na na..... beim AV NDS ist zwar auch nicht alles Gold,aber hier Arbeiten Angler (die selbst sehr oft Angeln gehen) für Angler.


Im Übrigen wir nehmen gerne neue Mitgliedsvereine auf,ab 25 Mann seit ihr dabei,weiteres auf unserer HP.

#h


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

*Runder Tisch zur Freizeitfischerei in Schleswig- Holstein geplant

*   Vor einiger Zeit haben wir in einem Gespräch mit Dennys Bornhöft von der FDP auf den Koalitionsvertrag und die darin enthaltene Vereinbarung „Einberufung von Runden Tischen für die Freizeitfischerei“ erinnert. Dennys Bornhöft hat heute hierzu im Landtag in S-H einen Antrag zur Durchführung des ersten „Runden Tisches“ eingereicht. Im ersten „Runden Tisch“ soll es u.a. um den §39 LFischG in S-H gehen. Im §39 (3) steht „Im Rahmen der ordnungsgemäßen Fischerei sind insbesondere verboten (…) das Fischen mit der Handangel, das von Vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist (Catch & Release)“

  Dennys möchte sich dafür einsetzen, dass wir Angler mehr Rechtssicherheit in Bezug auf das Zurücksetzen von Fischen – das sogenannte Catch & Release“-  erhalten. Es soll jedoch nicht das Trophäenangeln erlaubt werden, sondern die Entscheidung der Entnahme von gefangenen Fischen in die Verantwortung von uns Anglern gelegt werden. So müssen wir Angler die Möglichkeit erhalten, zum Beispiel einen Dorsch von 80 cm oder auch einen Wels von 1,5 Meter zurücksetzen zu können, ohne hierfür dem Risiko einer Ordnungswidrigkeit ausgesetzt zu sein. 

  Das Thema "C&R" ist von großer Bedeutung, denn wir sehen hier aktuell keine Rechtssicherheit für uns Angler! Auch wenn es bisher keine bekannten Fälle von Anzeigen wegen "C&R" in SH gibt, so schließt es das für die Zukunft nicht aus. Aktuell macht PETA ja Jagd auf Angler aus ganz Deutschland. Um Angler zu schützen, müssen also klare Regelungen und Vorgaben her. Das MELUND schreibt zum Beispiel, dass beim Erreichen des Baglimit das "gezielte Weiterangeln auf Dorsch einzustellen ist". Leider ist nicht definiert, was gezieltes Weiterangeln bedeutet. Somit handelt es sich hierbei um einen Ermessensspielraum. Wollen wir Angler uns am Gewässer wirklich darauf verlassen oder nicht für klare Regelungen kämpfen? Was spricht dagegen, dem geprüften Angler die Entscheidung der Entnahme im Sinne der Bestandserhaltung in die eigene Verantwortung zu legen? Das würde sicherlich auch einen Umdenkprozess in der Anglerschaft einleiten, nämlich das die Ressource Fisch endlich ist! Somit würden sicherlich viele Angler vor einer Entnahme nachdenken, ob dieser Fisch wirklich entnommen werden muss oder ob er nicht doch zurückgesetzt werden kann. Zudem würde diese Vorgehensweise eine Erleichterung in Bezug auf das Baglimit beim Dorsch bedeuten und einen Wettbewerbsnachteil gegenüber anderen Ländern ausgleichen. Die unterschiedliche Sichtweise in den Gesetzen bedeutet, dass ein Dorsch in einem Bereich der westlichen Ostsee nicht zurückgesetzt werden darf, er jedoch - schwimmt er 10 Meter weiter in dänisches Gebiet - sehr wohl weiterleben darf. Wofür würde der Dorsch sich entscheiden- tot oder (eventuell) kurzen Stress und weiterleben? 

Berücksichtigen muss man hierbei auch die GFP der EU. Die EU-Kommission will nämlich gemäß EU Verordnung (EC) No 1967/2006, dass Angler jeden Dorsch entnehmen müssen, so wie die Verordnung auch bei den Berufsfischern gilt. Diese Verordnung würde dann u.a. das jetzt gültige Mindestmaß für Dorsche aushebeln und wir müssten jeden Dorsch entnehmen, also auch untermassige. Ist das im Interesse von uns Anglern? Wollen wir wirklich zukünftig mit 5 Dorschen von 20cm die Heimreise antreten? Wir glauben nicht und deshalb erhoffen wir uns eine Änderung der Regelungen in SH. Hierzu haben wir der Landesregierung eine rechtliche Einschätzung zukommen lassen. 

  Interessant ist, dass Kerstin Metzner (SPD) den Punkt „Rückwurfverbot“ in der Debatte angeführt hat. Das zeigt, dass Frau Metzner uns in unserem letzten Gespräch im August 2017 doch zugehört hat und unser Handout zu diesem Gespräch gelesen und verstanden hat. Allerdings möchten wir dann auch nicht verheimlich, dass Frau Metzner den Antrag zum „Runden Tisch“ – für uns absolut unverständlich - ablehnen wollte. Es haben alle Parteien dem ersten „Runden Tisch“ zugestimmt, mit Ausnahme der SPD Fraktion in Schleswig- Holstein. Wir begrüßen es ausdrücklich, dass man sich in S-H den Problemen der Freizeitfischerei stellen möchte.

  Übrigens möchten wir uns an dieser Stelle bei Herrn Dennys Bornhöft von der FDP bedanken, der uns Angler hier wirklich tatkräftig unterstützt!


----------



## Windelwilli (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Lars, könntest Du das Wort "Schmerzen" vielleicht durch "Stress" ersetzen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Ørret (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Sehr gut.....der Dennys hat von euch dazugelernt. Er muß ja noch ne Kleinigkeit zu korrigieren


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Lars, könntest Du das Wort "Schmerzen" vielleicht durch "Stress" ersetzen? |kopfkrat



Wir hatten ja "eventuell" geschrieben, haben es aber trotzdem geändert .


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich möchte die jagdzeit auf petaner auf 12 Monaten erweitern 

Ohne Cr u rel.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

GÄNSEHAUT !!!!!

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes#r#r#r

Es dürfte interessant sein, das zu beobachten ......


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Dann war da noch das Thema dauerhafte digitale Überwachung *nun auch von allen Politikern* und jederzeitige Standortermittlung und Speicherung, von wegen Amigo-Affären und andere öfter vorkommende verbotene Machenschaften und so. 
https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...ale-ueberwachung-von-dorschanglern-gefordert/


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Dennys Bornhöft hat ja auch einiges wieder gut zu machen...
Wenn ich aber 'Kerstin Metzner' lese, krieg ich Blutdruck, auch wenn du schreibst, dass sie diesmal tatsächlich was gelesen und verstanden hat.

Das wird keine lustige Kaffeerunde.
Und auf der Suche nach 'für Angler klaren Bestimmungen' kann das schnell, bei einer so wie jetzt gestrickten Landesregierung samt grün besetztem Ministerium MELUND, zu einem Ritt auf Messers Schneide werden.

Ich wünsche viel Glück!


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Viel Glück und viel Erfolg wünsche ich euch.


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das wird keine lustige Kaffeerunde.
> Und auf der Suche nach 'für Angler klaren Bestimmungen' kann das schnell, bei einer so wie jetzt gestrickten Landesregierung samt grün besetztem Ministerium MELUND, zu einem Ritt auf Messers Schneide werden.



Nein, wir können hier nur gewinnen! Warum? Weil wir jetzt eine schwammige C&R Regelung haben, die PETA alle Türen öffnet. Entweder wir wissen zukünftig woran wir sind und müssen jeden Fisch zurücksetzen oder wir Angler dürfen entscheiden.

Wichtig ist - und das war der Tenor der heutigen Debatte - das wir dem Trophäenanglern keinen Freibrief ausstellen.

Somit müsste man das Trophäenangeln genau definieren und verbieten. Dann wäre für "Catch & Decide" der Weg frei.

Wir sind auf jeden Fall weiter gekommen, denn es gibt zumindest erste Gespräche terminiert und das Thema hat es bereits in den Landtag geschafft. Somit ist das Thema schon einmal in der Politik angekommen und wurde wahrgenommen. Egal mit welchem Ergebnis!


----------



## Hezaru (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ist doch schon mal ganz gut. Ich finde persönliche Gespräche sind durch nichts zu ersetzen. Wir erleben das auch immer wieder auf wesentlich niedrigerer Ebene.
Bei solchen Gesprächen kann man Politikern auch mal verständlich erklären weshalb ein Pilker weniger Schaden auf dem Meeresgrund anrichtet als ein Schleppnetz. Und wie selektiv man im Gegensatz zu Schleppnetzen Angeln kann.:m


----------



## Georg Baumann (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Trophäenangeln definieren und verbieten? Was ist denn da genau der Hintergrund? Die jetzige Regelung lässt immerhin den Spielraum, zufällig gefangene Großfische wieder zurückzulassen, da ich natürlich nicht gezielt auf diese gefischt habe. Ich kann ja nicht ausschließen, dass ein Meterhecht beißt, obwohl ich eigentlich auf den 70er für die Küche aus bin. Zugegebenermaßen sehr schwammig und auch nicht wirklich rechtsicher, aber immer noch besser als ein drohendes Abknüppelgebot. Deine Einschätzung würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Deep Down (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> ....
> Was spricht dagegen, dem geprüften Angler die Entscheidung der Entnahme im Sinne der Bestandserhaltung in die eigene Verantwortung zu legen? Das würde sicherlich auch einen Umdenkprozess in der Anglerschaft einleiten, nämlich das die Ressource Fisch endlich ist! Somit würden sicherlich viele Angler vor einer Entnahme nachdenken, ob dieser Fisch wirklich entnommen werden muss oder ob er nicht doch zurückgesetzt werden kann. Zudem würde diese Vorgehensweise eine Erleichterung in Bezug auf das Baglimit beim Dorsch bedeuten und einen Wettbewerbsnachteil gegenüber anderen Ländern ausgleichen. Die unterschiedliche Sichtweise in den Gesetzen bedeutet, dass ein Dorsch in einem Bereich der westlichen Ostsee nicht zurückgesetzt werden darf, er jedoch - schwimmt er 10 Meter weiter in dänisches Gebiet - sehr wohl weiterleben darf. Wofür würde der Dorsch sich entscheiden- tot oder (eventuell) kurzen Stress und weiterleben?
> ......



Zu dem wäre als Argument für eine solche Regelung anzuführen, dass dadurch das Verständnis und die Einsicht/ Akzeptanz von Regelungen unmd deren Befolgung gesteigert wird, was auch zu einem niedrigeren Kontrollzwang und Kosten führt!


----------



## Ørret (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Trophäenangeln definieren und verbieten? Was ist denn da genau der Hintergrund? Die jetzige Regelung lässt immerhin den Spielraum, zufällig gefangene Großfische wieder zurückzulassen, da ich natürlich nicht gezielt auf diese gefischt habe. Ich kann ja nicht ausschließen, dass ein Meterhecht beißt, obwohl ich eigentlich auf den 70er für die Küche aus bin. Zugegebenermaßen sehr schwammig und auch nicht wirklich rechtsicher, aber immer noch besser als ein drohendes Abknüppelgebot. Deine Einschätzung würde mich interessieren.



Diesen Spielraum lässt das Fischereigesetz In SH nicht zu.... Entnahmepflicht für maßige Fische soweit ich weiß.Siehe Antwort Dr. Lemke
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...rbsfischer-unterst%FCtzen&p=379456#post379456


----------



## Georg Baumann (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Das Tötungsgebot maßiger Fische kann ich nicht finden. Fisherbandit hat es oben zitiert und eine schnelle google-Suche ergibt auch nichts anderes. Ich hoffe, ich habe die aktuell geltende Fassung erwischt.    Dort heißt es lediglich in §39 (3) * „Im Rahmen der ordnungsgemäßen Fischerei sind insbesondere verboten (…) das Fischen mit der Handangel, das von Vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist (Catch & Release)“*[FONT=&quot]Das ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz in §1 aussagt: § 1 „Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen.“ Als vernünftiger Grund wir in D nun mal vor allem die Verzehrabsicht anerkannt. Heißt konkret, dass Du, wenn Du einen Karpfen fängst und er „zu groß“ ist, diesen auch zurücksetzen darfst, sofern Du ihn nicht sinnvoll verwerten kannst. Denn natürlich willst Du ja eigentlich maximal den 10Pfünder für die Räuchertonne fangen …Wie gesagt ist das natürlich sehr schwammig und alles andere als rechtsicher. Aber ist es realistisch, dass wir eine Regelung erreichen, in der explizit drin steht, dass die Freude am Fangerlebnis als vernünftiger Grund aussreicht? 
[/FONT]
So lese ich auch die zitierte Aussage vom Herrn Lemke. Entscheidend ist der Einzelfall. Wenn man nachweisen kann, dass von vornherein feststand, dass der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden soll, hat man schlechte Karten. 

Das möchte ich aber bitte nicht als Plädoyer fürs Nichtstun verstanden wissen. Das war noch immer die schlechteste Lösung, denn dann werden Entscheidungen ohne die wirklich betroffenen getroffen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Trophäenangeln definieren und verbieten?  Was ist denn da genau der Hintergrund? Die jetzige Regelung lässt  immerhin den Spielraum, zufällig gefangene Großfische wieder  zurückzulassen, da ich natürlich nicht gezielt auf diese gefischt habe.  Ich kann ja nicht ausschließen, dass ein Meterhecht beißt, obwohl ich  eigentlich auf den 70er für die Küche aus bin. Zugegebenermaßen sehr  schwammig und auch nicht wirklich rechtsicher, aber immer noch besser  als ein drohendes Abknüppelgebot. Deine Einschätzung würde mich  interessieren.



Hallo Georg, Trophäenangeln ist "fangen,  fotografieren/ filmen, zurücksetzen". Das ist heute bereits nicht  gestattet, jedoch wird genau dadurch der §39 schwammig, nämlich durch die aktuelle C&R Definition im §39.  Eigentlich meint man damit das Trophäenangeln, hat dieses halt nur nicht explizit so definiert.

Die jetzige Regelung ermöglicht PETA und Co jeden Angler anzuzeigen,  der einen maßigen Fisch zurücksetzt. Aktuell enteht der Eindruck, dass  wir Angler einer Hetzjagd von PETA ausgesetzt sind. Also benötigen wir  klare Regelungen. Natürlich wünschen wir uns, dass wir einen Dorsch von  80cm oder einen Hecht von einem Meter zurücksetzen dürfen und genau das  ist unser Ziel.  Ich möchte auch keinen 20 Pfund Karpfen entnehmen oder  jeden Dorsch mitnehmen. Mir reichen in der Regel 2 oder 3 Dorsche um die  50cm pro Angeltag (habe halt ein Boot und bin regelmäßig auf dem  Wasser). Manchmal habe ich die jedoch nach 15 Minuten- also angel ich  weiter und entnehme mehr, als ich frisch verwerten kann oder ich setze  zurück. Das möchte ich dann aber legal können! Dein Beispiel, einen Meterhecht zurückzusetzen, weil Du einen Küchenhecht fangen möchtest, ist in SH nicht rechtssicher definiert. Da wird Dir ein Richter schnell Vorsatz unterstellen, insbesondere wenn Du den 2.ten oder 3.ten Hecht an einem Tag zurücksetzt. Das muss endlich geklärt werden. Möchtest Du beweisen, dass der Meterhecht nicht zu verwerten ist? 

Wenn man unterstreicht, dass der §39 so oder so auszulegen ist, müssen wir damit leben. Es kann aber nicht in unserem Interesse sein, ständig der Gefahr von Anzeigen durch PETA oder der Fischereiaufsicht ausgesetzt zu sein.

Beispiel Meerforelle. Wenn die Polizei sagt, Du hast eine nicht geschonte Meerforelle zurückgesetzt, dann hast Du das getan. Wenn PETA das behauptet, sind die Chancen auch nicht so gering, verurteilt zu werden. Sicherlich hat niemand Lust, immer auf Glück zu hoffen und nicht in ein Verfahren zu geraten. Genauso wenig haben wir Angler Bock, jeden Fisch abzuknüppeln. Sicherlich gibt es Juristen, die hier in der aktuellen Fassung bereits eine Rechtssicherheit sehen, wir aber nicht! 

Nur mal ein paar Zahlen zum Dorsch zum Vergleich: in Norwegen werden 66% der von Anglern  gefangenen Dorsche zurückgesetzt, in UK gar 70% und in Dänemark 61%. In  Deutschland hingegen sind es nur 29%.Wir sollten und müssen hier einfach nachhaltiger denken und für dieses Verhalten Rechtssicherheit durch das Gesetz erlangen! Hier haben wir in meinen Augen extremen Nachholbdearf in Sachen Nachhaltigkeit.

Wie das Ministerium den §39 ansieht, kann man auf den Seiten des MELUND ausfühlrich nachlesen- maßige Fische sind zu entnehmen, wenn sie nicht geschont sind.

Wenn also das Ministerium den §39 bereits jetzt als Abknüppelgebot sieht, dann müssen die ja auch nichts ändern. Wenn die das nicht als Abknüppelverbot sehen, dann kann man das ja zu unseren Gunsten deutlicher formulieren!

So ist Auslegungssache und nicht rechtssicher!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Und gerne noch einmal die Interpretation des §39 durch das MELUND am Beispiel Dorsch:

www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/dorsch.html

 *Muss ich das Angeln generell einstellen, wenn das Tagesfanglimit von 5 Dorschen (Februar, März: 3 Dorsche) erreicht ist?*

Das hängt von der Fallkonstellation ab. Es ist *nicht* gestattet, *gezielt*  auf Dorsch weiter zu angeln und gefangene Dorsche dann zurückzusetzen,  wenn das Tagesfanglimit bereits erreicht ist. Damit wäre der Tatbestand  des "catch & release" erfüllt, das gemäß Landesfischereigesetz eine verbotene Handlung darstellt.


----------



## Ørret (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@ Georg ......Lemcke und seine Behörde legen den Paragraph 39 aber anders aus als du|bigeyes

P.S. Lars war schneller und eloquenter


----------



## Hezaru (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich finde wir Angler müssen viel selbstbewusster werden.
Der Trööt schweift ab in Richtung dürfen wir dis oder das oder lieber nicht. Ich bin eher der Meinung solange die anderen Grundschleppnetze durchziehen dürfen in denen alles zerquetscht oder erstickt wird (die Fische gibst dann im Supermarkt mit WWF und nachhaltiger Fischerei Plakette) ist Angeln eine unschlagbar selektive Entnahmemetode.
Ich begreife nicht wie ein halbwegs normal denkender Mensch auf die Idee kommt einen 30er Dorsch abschlagen zu  müssen.:r


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Ørret schrieb:


> @ Georg ......Lemcke und seine Behörde legen den Paragraph 39 aber anders aus als du|bigeyes



So ist es!

Gerne zitiere ich aus einem Mailverkehr zum Thema C&R mit dem MELUND vom 13.11.2017. Die Erlaubnis zur Veröffentlichung liegt vor. Ich bin seit 2013 im regelmäßigem Austausch mit dem Ministerium zu diesem Thema.

Zitat:

_[FONT=&quot]"An der Rechtslage hat sich nichts geändert. Nicht nur in Schleswig-Holstein sondern bundesweit ist die Frage des „vernünftigen Grundes“ (gemäß Tierschutzgesetz) maßgeblich, um eine rechtliche Grundlage zum Fang von Fischen zu haben (generell, nicht nur Dorsch). Der vernünftige Grund in der Angelfischerei ist regelmäßig dann gegeben, wenn mit der Absicht geangelt wird, die gefangenen Fische als Lebensmittel zu verwerten. Sofern Fische maßig sind, stehen sie einer sinnvollen Verwertung als Lebensmittel grundsätzlich zur Verfügung. Sie sind daher im Regelfall auch zu entnehmen und zu verwerten. Ein Angler, der verwertbare Fische zurücksetzt, verliert seine tierschutzrechtlich erforderliche Legitimation zum Angeln. Die Ahndung von Verstößen richtet sich in Schleswig-Holstein nach LFischG § 39 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 in Verbindung mit § 46 Abs. 1 Nr. 12. Die Höhe der Geldbuße wird im Einzelfall festgelegt und kann bis zu 25.000 Euro betragen. "[/FONT]
_


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ja, solche Argumentationen kennen wir.
Zu deutsch: nach 2 Küchenfischen fährst du gefälligst heim, wenn du mehr nicht verwerten kannst.
Und wenn du den Meterhecht partout nicht verwerten kannst, hast du nicht angeln zu gehen.

Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man als VDSF jahrzehntelang nur die Verwertung als einzig zulässigen Grund predigt; 
der Gesetzgeber übernimmt solche "Angler"vorstellungen nur zu gern und präzisiert diese TierSchG-Auslegung in seinen Landesgesetzen.

Und wenn nun noch ein Grund entsteht, 
dass Fische nicht verwertbar sind (toxische Belastung z.B.) ist: 
Aus die Maus.


----------



## Hezaru (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

steht da vielleicht auch irgendwas drin das man Untermassige Fische in Schleppnetzen nicht töten darf oder regelt sich das nur über die Maschenweite?:r


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die Hechtmutti kam immer zurück-------und bei die Dorsche hab ich wohl 2mille schulden ;-))


----------



## Ørret (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, solche Argumentationen kennen wir.
> Zu deutsch: nach 2 Küchenfischen fährst du gefälligst heim, wenn du mehr nicht verwerten kannst.
> Und wenn du den Meterhecht partout nicht verwerten kannst, hast du nicht angeln zu gehen.
> 
> ...


Siehste ja beim Wolfsbarsch....EU sagt C&rR, Niedersachsen sagt C&R laut Tierschutzgesetz verboten.....auch aus die Maus! Zum Kotzen was die nichtangelnden VDSF Schergen über die Jahre mit ihrem Verwertungscheiß angerichtet haben.


----------



## Ørret (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Hezaru schrieb:


> steht da vielleicht auch irgendwas drin das man Untermassige Fische in Schleppnetzen nicht töten darf oder regelt sich das nur über die Maschenweite?:r


Die Berufsfischer werden von der EU reglementiert und nicht vom Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein.....und die EU ist meiner Meinung nach nur daran interessiert die industrielle Fischerei zu fördern....Angler oder Fischbestände sind denen egal, Hauptsache der Rubel rollt.


----------



## Hezaru (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ja Kati,
schon vor Jahrzenten wurde gesäht und nun können wir endlich Ernten:r


----------



## Georg Baumann (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich kann zwar immer noch kein Abknüppelgebot entdecken, da immer noch der Vorsatz maßgeblich ist. Aber es ist richtig , dass wir uns nicht auf Schlupflöcher verlassen dürfen oder sollten. Fakt ist, dass die Intention des Gesetzes klar Richtung Entnahmepflicht zeigt. Wie bereits oben gesagt: D n Kampf für selektive  Entnahme unterstütze ich voll und ganz.  Wir Angler sollten selbst entscheiden  dürfen, wie wir mit dem Fang umgehen.


----------



## Ørret (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wir Angler sollten selbst entscheiden  dürfen, wie wir mit dem Fang umgehen.


#6#6#6

Und uns nicht selbst in releaser und Kochtopfangler einteilen....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar immer noch kein Abknüppelgebot entdecken, da immer noch der Vorsatz maßgeblich ist. Aber es ist richtig , dass wir uns nicht auf Schlupflöcher verlassen dürfen oder sollten. Fakt ist, dass die Intention des Gesetzes klar Richtung Entnahmepflicht zeigt. Wie bereits oben gesagt: D n Kampf für selektive  Entnahme unterstütze ich voll und ganz.  Wir Angler sollten selbst entscheiden  dürfen, wie wir mit dem Fang umgehen.



Dr. Lemcke sagt doch deutlich "maßig =verwertbar= Entnahmepflicht".

Es bringt uns auch nichts in die Vergangenheit zu gucken oder Schuldzuweisungen zu machen, sondern wir müssen die Zukunft aktiv gestalten. Wir haben einen Fuß in der Tür, denn die Politik hat den Ball aufgenommen. Wir müssen diesen mit Argumenten verwandeln! Nachhaltigkeit ist das Stichwort 

Was haben wir denn in diesem Fall zu verlieren?


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

OT:


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es bringt uns auch nichts in die Vergangenheit zu gucken oder Schuldzuweisungen zu machen,


Oh doch!
Bis heute werden die Täter mit Anglerbeiträgen gefüttert;
solange das der Fall ist,
und solange noch irgendein Hinterbänkler-Parlamentarier in denen die Ansprechpartner für die Politik sieht,
werde ich weiter mit dem Finger auf sie zeigen und ausspucken.

Musste nun sein, sorry.
Zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Hezaru (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Ørret schrieb:


> Die Berufsfischer werden von der EU reglementiert und nicht vom Fischereigesetz Schleswig Holstein.....und die EU ist meiner Meinung nach nur daran interessiert die industrielle Fischerei zu fördern....Angler oder Fischbestände sind denen egal, Hauptsache der Rubel rollt.


Ich könnte auch sagen was interessiert uns uns der Scheiss an der Ostsee hier in MFR. Aber die ganze weltfremde Scheixxx wird auch bei uns ankommen. Die Ostsee ist ein Experiment der Politik, was kriegen wir durch, welchen Wiederstand können wir im Binnenland erwarten, was werden die Wähler machen.
Ich denke es gibt auch sehr gute LVs die ausgetreten sind. Die sollten sich mal zusammenschliesen 
 und auf Bundesebene gemeinsam auftreten.
Und wenn sie selbst nichts auf Bundesebene machen einfach mal Anglerdemo unterstützen.:vik:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ja Basti, niemand hat behauptet, dass es einfach wird. Aber nur weil die Lösung nicht auf den ersten Blick erkennbar ist, können wir doch nicht die jetzige Fassung gutheißen, oder?

Herausforderungen sind dazu da, um sie anzugehen.

Bei der Themenauswahl. die wir für den Runden Tisch haben, ist das nicht einmal die größte Herausforderung #6.

Übrigens haben wir uns bisher zum "Runden Tisch" bewusst zurückgehalten, obwohl seit einiger Zeit bekannt. Da dieses jedoch an anderer Stelle jetzt diskutiert wurde, haben wir uns entschlossen, unsere Sichtweise auch öffentlich zu machen!


----------



## Grünknochen (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Bastido: Absolut richtig.
Im Übrigen ist es schlicht und ergreifend falsch, zu behaupten, in § 39 LFischG S-H sei ein Entnahmegebot, volkstümlich Abknüppelungsgebot genannt, für entnahmefähige Fische geregelt. Verboten ist dort das sog. absolute C&R, d.h. das Fischen ohne jede Verwertungsabsicht von Anfang an. Die Frage ist also lediglich, wann von einem solchen Fall ausgegangen werden kann. Das Zurücksetzen selbst ist jedenfalls hierfür kein zwingendes Indiz. Und kommt mir nicht mit Dr. Lemke (oder Dr. Oetker). Wenn man dessen Einschätzung hierzu genau liest, sagt der auch nix anderes, sondern listet nur Fallgruppen auf, bei denen seiner Meinung nach ein Fall dieses absoluten C&R gegeben ist (z.B. weiteres zielgerichtetes Fischen auf Dorsch, obwohl man das Tagesfanglimit erreicht hat). Ein per Gesetz geregeltes Entnahmegebot für entnahmefähige Fische war in D bisher lediglich im Entwurf der VO LFG Hessen vorgesehen, ist aber - weil unsinnig - im später verabschiedeten Gesetz wieder gestrichen worden!

Der hier aus sicherlich guter Motivation initiierte runde Tisch kann aus meiner Sicht durchaus auch exakt das Gegenteil bewirken. Nicht nur deshalb, weil an diesem Tisch ganz überwiegend Erfahrungsjuristen ( wie der blonde FDP Mann, der sich zwar für die Angler einsetzen will, aber von §§ keine Ahnung hat) sitzen, sondern auch deshalb, weil jedes weitere Aufspalten eines unklaren Regelungsmechanismus erstens zu noch mehr Freiheitsverlust führt, zweitens unvermeidbar neue Probleme gebiert, die aus den neuen Wortkreationen folgen.

Zuletzt: Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf. Es bringt im Zweifel so ziemlich gar nichts, die Genießbarkeit halbwegs sicherzustellen, indem man an X Stellen am Fleisch rumfrickelt. 
Catch & Decide ist vernünftig, dh. Verlagerung der Entscheidungskompetenz auf den einzelnen, verantwortungsbewusst handelnden Angler. Statt Maximum staatliche Kontrolle bis in jedes Detail. So lange man sich hierzu nicht eindeutig bekennt, wird das nix...


----------



## Georg Baumann (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

ZITAT FISHERBANDIT: _Es bringt uns auch nichts in die Vergangenheit zu gucken oder Schuldzuweisungen zu machen, sondern wir müssen die Zukunft aktiv gestalten. Wir haben einen Fuß in der Tür, denn die Politik hat den Ball aufgenommen. Wir müssen diesen mit Argumenten verwandeln! Nachhaltigkeit ist das Stichwort 

_

#6 Volle Zustimmung. Millimeterdiskussionen darüber, wer ein Gesetz ggf. wie auslegen könnte, sind tatsächlich was für die Galerie und helfen in der Praxis nicht weiter. Also Attacke nach vorne.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Bastido: Absolut richtig.
> Im Übrigen ist es schlicht und ergreifend falsch, zu behaupten, in § 39 LFischG S-H sei ein Entnahmegebot, volkstümlich Abknüppelungsgebot genannt, für entnahmefähige Fische geregelt. Verboten ist dort das sog. absolute C&R, d.h. das Fischen ohne jede Verwertungsabsicht von Anfang an. Die Frage ist also lediglich, wann von einem solchen Fall ausgegangen werden kann. Das Zurücksetzen selbst ist jedenfalls hierfür kein zwingendes Indiz. Und kommt mir nicht mit Dr. Lemke (oder Dr. Oetker). Wenn man dessen Einschätzung hierzu genau liest, sagt der auch nix anderes, sondern listet nur Fallgruppen auf, bei denen seiner Meinung nach ein Fall dieses absoluten C&R gegeben ist (z.B. weiteres zielgerichtetes Fischen auf Dorsch, obwohl man das Tagesfanglimit erreicht hat). Ein per Gesetz geregeltes Entnahmegebot für entnahmefähige Fische war in D bisher lediglich im Entwurf der VO LFG Hessen vorgesehen, ist aber - weil unsinnig - im später verabschiedeten Gesetz wieder gestrichen worden!
> 
> Der hier aus sicherlich guter Motivation initiierte runde Tisch kann aus meiner Sicht durchaus auch exakt das Gegenteil bewirken. Nicht nur deshalb, weil an diesem Tisch ganz überwiegend Erfahrungsjuristen ( wie der blonde FDP Mann, der sich zwar für die Angler einsetzen will, aber von §§ keine Ahnung hat) sitzen, sondern auch deshalb, weil jedes weitere Aufspalten eines unklaren Regelungsmechanismus erstens zu noch mehr Freiheitsverlust führt, zweitens unvermeidbar neue Probleme gebiert, die aus den neuen Wortkreationen folgen.
> ...



Genau dafür wollen wir die Klärung. Ob man jetzt Dr. Lemcke "aufklärt" und dann alles lässt wie bisher - seine Behörde ist nun mal verantwortlich für die Verfolgung von Verstössen - oder das klarer formuliert, ist das entscheidende! Nach aktuellem Stand sind die Fischereiaufseher angehalten, jeden Vorgang zur Anzeige zu bringen, wo ein verwertbarer Fisch zurückgesetzt wird. Das darf nicht sein! Also muss hier die Rechtssicherheit her, wie man das auch immer sicherstellt. Soll also der §39 so ausgelegt sein, wie manche es interpretieren - also der Angler entscheidet über das Zurücksetzen - dann muss auch die öffentliche Darstellung auf denn Seiten des MELUND zum "gezielten Weiterangeln auf Dorsch" angepasst werden.

Nach der jetzigen Regelung ist das unklar und deshalb besteht das Interesse an Rechtsicherheit. Das ist der Hintergrund.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass Fischereiaufseher Angler anzeigen können, die auf dem Kutter nach dem Erreichen des Baglimit mit Wattwurm weiterangeln, gegen den §39 verstoßen und eine Anzeige erhalten. Das ist nämlich nach Auslegeung des MELUND der Fall. Wir müssen also die Auslegung des §39 angehen. Ob und wie der dann dem Angler Rechtssicherheit gewähren kann, können wir nicht vorhersehen.

Ist es also so, wie manche Juristen aktuell den §39 (3) auslegen, kann man den ja getrost streichen. Der wird aber ja nicht ohne Grund so im LFischG stehen. Der steht da genau so foruliert drin, weil sich so jede Seite die Auslegung aussuchen kann. Die Befürworter für C&R sehen Rechtssicherheit, die Gegner von C&R sagen genauso, dass es verboten ist.

Wenn ein Angler in SH eine Anzeige wegen eines Verstoßes gegen §39 durch die Behörde erhält und die obere Fischereibehörde die Anzeige begründet- glaubt Ihr wirklich an realistische Chancen vor Gericht einen Freispruch zu erhalten? Wenn wird es vermutlich eine Einstellung gegen Auflagen geben und das kann nicht das Ziel sein.

Nehmen wir den Fall von Claudia Darga. Hier wird jetzt ein Gericht entscheiden müssen, ob ein Koi- Karpfen verwertbar ist oder nicht und somit ob sie gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen hat. Das kann doch nicht im Sinne von uns Anglern sein.

Das Beispiel zeigt also, dass es keine Rechtssicherheit gibt, da man Angler erst einmal anzeigen kann. Zwar müssen wir das Urteil abwarten, aber auch das bezieht sich dannl auf den Einzelfall. 

Aktuell legt also Jurist A den §39 so aus und Jurist B andersrum. Rechtssicherheit? 

Wie die Auslegeung von nicht klar definierten Gesetzen und Verordnungen gegen uns Angler laufen kann, sehen wir ja im Fall des Gemeinschaftsfischen in Waremünde. Jahrelang interessiert das keine Sau, dann kommt PETA und Angelr werden wir Terroristen behandelt. Das ist bestimmt ein tolles Gefühl für die Betroffenen....

Natürlich sehen wir das auch so, dass ein LFischG bereits den Angler legitimiert zu angeln und der vernünftige Grund damit gegeben ist. Das wir das so sehen, heisst aber nicht, dass es rechtlich so richtig ist und uns vor Anzeigen schützt, siehe wieder Fall Claudia Darga.


----------



## Ganerc (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Guten Tag
  Vielleicht habe ich es übersehen aber wer nimmt den an den Runden Tischen alles teil?
  mfg


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Sorry, mal wieder OT:


Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ein per Gesetz geregeltes Entnahmegebot für entnahmefähige Fische war in D bisher lediglich im Entwurf der VO LFG Hessen vorgesehen, ist aber - weil unsinnig - im später verabschiedeten Gesetz wieder gestrichen worden!


Die AVBayFiG ist dir aber bekannt?
Selbst trotz erster Lockerungen ist dies ein absolutes Entnahmegebot.
Hier natürlich nicht das Thema, sondern z.B. da:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330074&highlight=Bayern


Und hier zurück zu Helden wie Bornhöft, Metzner, Lemke, Habeck...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Ganerc schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> Vielleicht habe ich es übersehen aber wer nimmt den an den Runden Tischen alles teil?
> mfg



Es sind verschiedene Interessenvertreter daran beteiligt, u.a. der LSFV  SH, Anglerverband SH, DMV, Kutterkapitäne und Wirtschaftsförderung  (EGoH).

Ergänzen möchte ich noch zur Auslegung des §39 hier in SH das Angelverbot auf Wolfsbarsch. Die Argumentation hierzu zeigt deutlich wie der Wind weht.

_"Seit Beginn des Jahres 2016 gelten für Angler an der Nordsee besondere EU-Regeln für das Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch. Im Jahr 2018 haben sich diese Regeln gemäß Beschluss des EU-Fischereirats vom Dezember 2017 geändert._
_So gilt für das gesamte Jahr 2018 ein *vollständiges Entnahmeverbot für Wolfsbarsche*. Das im Rahmen des EU-Ratsbeschlusses zulässige Angeln nach dem Prinzip "Fangen und Zurücksetzen" ("catch & release")  gilt in Schleswig-Holstein nicht, weil es sowohl gemäß Landesrecht  (Landesfischereigesetz) als auch Bundesrecht (Tierschutzgesetz) verboten  ist. Sofern beim gezielten Angeln auf andere Fischarten Wolfsbarsche  zufällig mitgefangen werden, sind sie im gesamten Jahr 2018 schonend  zurückzusetzen.
 Diese Regelung gilt für das Jahr 2018. Ende des Jahres wird der EU-Fischereirat über eine Fortführung oder Änderung dieser Vorschrift beraten."_

www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/angelfischerei.html


----------



## Brutzlaff (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es sind verschiedene Interessenvertreter daran beteiligt, u.a. der LSFV  SH, Anglerverband SH, DMV, Kutterkapitäne und Wirtschaftsförderung  (EGoH).



Bitte bitte sag, dass auch DU daran teilnimmst...|kopfkrat


----------



## Grünknochen (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Nix besonders. Maximal ein laues Lüftchen.
Ich kann Euch nur raten, bei solchen Gesprächen einen Juristen mit an Bord zu haben, der sich mit dieser speziellen Materie richtig gut auskennt und außerdem Angler ist.
Die bisher vorgetragene Argumentation ist zwar löblich, aber leider nicht auf den Punkt, so dass der runde Tisch - so sinnig ein solcher Event ist - möglicherweise im Nirvana endet.


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



> _Das im Rahmen des EU-Ratsbeschlusses zulässige Angeln nach dem Prinzip "Fangen und Zurücksetzen" ("Catch  & release")  gilt in Schleswig-Holstein nicht, weil es sowohl gemäß  Landesrecht  (Landesfischereigesetz) als auch Bundesrecht  (Tierschutzgesetz) verboten  ist. _



Die drehen sich alles, wie es ihnen passt.

Angelverbot weil die EU das angeblich vorschreibt und somit nichts anderes übrig bleibt.

EU-Ratsbeschluss juckt sie nicht, weil sie andere Regeln haben.

Und so will man der Politikverdrossenheit entgegenwirken?


----------



## Grünknochen (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Solche Allgemeinplätze helfen keinen Zentimeter weiter.
Gedreht wird hier rein gar nichts. Die Rechtslage in D ist schon seit langem so wie sie ist. In anderen EU Staaten, wie zB NL, sieht es komplett anders aus. Was mir nicht nur insoweit, sondern auch zum Thema Sterbehilfe gefällt...
Wieso also Politikverdrossenheit.? Sich in die Kurve legen und seine Interessen hartnäckig - auch gegen andere Interessen - vertreten, ist das Thema. Das war schon immer so. Politische Entscheidungen sind kein Wunschkino. Anglerdemo legt sich in die Kurve. Schon allein das ist genug Grund für Applaus und Support.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



> EU-Ratsbeschluss juckt sie nicht, weil sie andere Regeln haben.



Beschlüsse des EU-Rats haben m.W. keine Gesetzeskraft.

Das ist wohl eher wie der Piratenkodex bei Kapitän Barbosa, also bestenfalls Richtlinien an die man sich halten kann, aber nicht muss.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich kann Euch nur raten, bei solchen Gesprächen einen Juristen mit an Bord zu haben, der sich mit dieser speziellen Materie richtig gut auskennt und außerdem Angler ist.



Denjenigen müssen wir noch finden .

Wir haben allerdings eine fertige juristische Ausarbeitung zu dem Thema dabei, aus der wir zitieren können/ werden, sind aber auch für Tipps und Anregungen weiterhin dankbar.

Es ist ja auch eine erste Runde, wo sicherlich erst einmal die grundsätzliche Ausrichtung abgeklopft wird. Wir werden an diesem Tag vermutlich nicht auseinander gehen und ein völlig neuen Entwurf für ein LFischG in der Hand haben. Wichtig ist doch, erst einmal einen Fuß in der Tür zu haben und gehört zu werden. Wir versuchen den Anglern zumindest eine Stimme zu geben und haben in den letzten 12 Monaten sicherlich schon einiges erreicht. Auf dem bisher erreichten müssen wir jetzt in Ruhe aufbauen.

Wunder werden wir nicht vollbringen können, aber wir werden weiterhin an unseren Zielen arbeiten, versprochen!


----------



## smithie (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich kann Euch nur raten, bei solchen Gesprächen einen Juristen mit an Bord zu haben, der sich mit dieser speziellen Materie richtig gut auskennt und außerdem Angler ist.


War das eine Bewerbung? :g


----------



## Grünknochen (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Lars,
allmählich find ich es ziemlich doof, dass ich so weit weg wohne von Euch!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> War das eine Bewerbung? :g



Grünknochen muss sich bei uns nicht bewerben, da seine Meinung bei uns bereits ausreichend Beachtung findet #6.



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Lars,
> allmählich find ich es ziemlich doof, dass ich so weit weg wohne von Euch!!



Ja, wir auch! Aber dank Mail und Co sind manche Wege ja auch zu überbrücken. Und auch zum Angeln bist Du jederzeit willkommen!


----------



## Grünknochen (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Saugute Idee.
Bin definitiv im Frühjahr/ Sommer mit dem California nicht nur in Norge auf Tour, sondern auch in eurer Kante unterwegs.
Angelklamotten immer an Bord.
Meld mich, wenn sich was konkretes abzeichnet!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Der Winter hat in Schleswig-Holstein Einzug erhalten, Temperaturen unter dem Gefrierpunkt und dazu ein fieser Ostwind machten unseren heutigen Termin zu einer Herausforderung für Mensch und Maschine. Es war heute wieder Öffentlichkeitsarbeit angesagt.

Seit gestern ist ein Fernsehteam im Norden unterwegs und dreht einen Bericht über den Angeltourismus und versucht Begründungen für die Angelverbote in den AWZ und Fangbeschränkungen in Erfahrung zu bringen, aber auch die Auswirkungen durch diese Verbote vor Ort zu recherchieren.

Wen treffen diese Angelverbote und in welchem Ausmaß? Gibt es neue Begründungen für die Angelverbote? Wie denken die Menschen vor Ort über diese Verbote? Stören diese Verbote die Angler?

Den Kontakt zu dem Redakteur haben wir bereits vor einigen Wochen hergestellt und die Dreharbeiten zusammen mt dem Fernsehteam vorbereitet. Wir haben viele Informationen zur Verfügung gestellt, aber auch diverse Links und Informationen des BMUB und BfN übermittelt. Uns war es zu jedem Zeitpunkt wichtig, dass das Team sich bei allen Beteiligten informieren konnte und sich so eine eigene Meinung bilden konnte.

So gab es dann gestern erste Dreharbeiten in Mecklenburg- Vorpommern und heute dann in Ostholstein, u.a. in Neustadt und Heiligenhafen.

Wir sind auf das Ergebnis sehr gespannt. Den Sendetermin (Sender und Uhrzeit) werden wir am Montag bekannt geben, da wir hier Stillschweigen vereinbart haben.

An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns noch einmal bei den Anglern Reinold, Marcel und Vitali und Co. bedanken, die trotz der Kälte und längerer Heimwege bereitwillig die Fragen des Fernsehteams ausführlich beantwortet haben.


----------



## Grünknochen (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Na logo.
Cali intopic, also an der Ostsee irgendwo oberhalb von  Stockholm, in einer geradezu klassischen, heißt im Gebüsch,  Standplatzsituation...
Plus Hovden/ Vesteralen.
Angeln übrigens weder C&R, noch C&D, sondern C&E (catch and eat)...


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



kati48268 schrieb:


> OT:
> 
> Oh doch!
> Bis heute werden die Täter mit Anglerbeiträgen gefüttert;
> ...



genau so sehe ich das auch#6#6


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir haben viele Informationen zur Verfügung  gestellt, aber auch diverse Links und Informationen des BMUB und BfN  übermittelt. Uns war es zu jedem Zeitpunkt wichtig, dass das Team sich  bei allen Beteiligten informieren konnte und sich so eine eigene Meinung  bilden konnte.



Diese Aussage wurde jetzt an anderen  Stellen im Netz mehrfach hinterfragt, z.B. "Könnt Ihr als Gegner der  Schutzgebiete überhaupt neutrale Infos zur Verfügung stellen?".

Ja,  das können wir, denn das ist uns sogar sehr wichtig! Wir bleiben bei  unserer Meinung, dass es keinen wissenschaftlichen Nachweis für die  Angelverbote gibt und kein Nutzen für die Natur aus diesen Verboten  resultiert. Von dieser Meinung kann und soll sich jeder selbst überzeugen können.

So haben wir dem TV-Team u.a. folgende Links schriftlich im Vorfeld zu den Dreharbeiten mitgeteilt:


https://www.bmub.bund.de/pressemitteilung/sechs-neue-meeresnaturschutzgebiete-in-nord-und-ostsee/



https://www.bmub.bund.de/themen/natur-biologische-vielfalt-arten/naturschutz-biologische-vielfalt/meeresnaturschutz/natura-2000-in-der-deutschen-awz/



https://www.bfn.de/themen/meeresnaturschutz/nationale-meeresschutzgebiete/ostsee-awz.html



https://www.bfn.de/themen/meeresnat...eresschutzgebiete/ostsee-awz/fehmarnbelt.html


Da  ist in unseren Augen fair und neutral! Wenn wir auf die Seiten der  zuständigen und verantwortlichen Ministerien und Behörden hinweisen-  geht es nocht transparenter und neutraler?


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Zitat von Anglerdemo  Beitrag anzeigen
Wir haben viele Informationen zur Verfügung gestellt, aber auch diverse Links und Informationen des BMUB und BfN übermittelt. Uns war es zu jedem Zeitpunkt wichtig, dass das Team sich bei allen Beteiligten informieren konnte und sich so eine eigene Meinung bilden konnte.
Diese Aussage wurde jetzt an anderen Stellen im Netz mehrfach hinterfragt, z.B. "*Könnt Ihr als Gegner der Schutzgebiete überhaupt neutrale Infos zur Verfügung stellen?".*


Erstens könnte es bei solcher Argumentation die andere Seite auch nicht und
zweitens sind wir ja gar keine Gegner von Schutzgebieten


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Erstens könnte es bei solcher Argumentation die andere Seite auch nicht und
> zweitens sind wir ja gar keine Gegner von Schutzgebieten




Nur Gegner von sinnlosen Schutzgebieten . Wenn die Gegenseite keinen neutralen Blick hat, versuchen wir es zumindest. :g

Allerdings darf man an dieser Stelle dann erneut fragen, ob ein Ex-NABU Präsident einen unparteiischen Blick für diese Entscheidung hat und diese Themen objektiv beurteilen kann.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

"Allerdings darf man an dieser Stelle dann erneut fragen, ob ein Ex-NABU Präsident einen unparteiischen Blick für diese Entscheidung hat und diese Themen objektiv beurteilen kann."

Genau das meinte ich ja,
Und gegen Schutzgebiete sind wir ja grundsätzlich nicht, nur wenn der Schutz allerdings ausschließlich aus einem Angelverbot besteht, sehen wir da kein Schutzgebiet, sondern eben nur ein Angelverbot.


----------



## mefofänger (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> "Allerdings darf man an dieser Stelle dann erneut fragen, ob ein Ex-NABU Präsident einen unparteiischen Blick für diese Entscheidung hat und diese Themen objektiv beurteilen kann."
> 
> Genau das meinte ich ja,
> Und gegen Schutzgebiete sind wir ja grundsätzlich nicht, nur wenn der Schutz allerdings ausschließlich aus einem Angelverbot besteht, sehen wir da kein Schutzgebiet, sondern eben nur ein Angelverbot.



:m:m:m


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Da es sich um kein richtiges Schutzgebiet handelt, sondern ausschließlich um ein Angelverbot, kann man mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass es sich um rein ideologisch geprägte Maßnahmen gegen Angler handelt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Also,  morgen Abend um 20.15 Uhr N3 einschalten. Bei "Markt" läuft die  Reportage zum Angeltourismus, die wir letzte Woche in Rostock und  Heiligenhafen gedreht haben. Wir sind auf das Ergebnis gespannt!  Einschalten lohnt sich bestimmt...


https://www.ndr.de/…/sendung…/markt/Markt,sendung741972.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Also,  morgen Abend um 20.15 Uhr N3 einschalten. Bei "Markt" läuft die  Reportage zum Angeltourismus, die wir letzte Woche in Rostock und  Heiligenhafen gedreht haben. Wir sind auf das Ergebnis gespannt!  Einschalten loht sich bestimmt...
> 
> 
> https://www.ndr.de/…/sendung…/markt/Markt,sendung741972.html



Danke werde ich auf jeden Fall ansehen#6


----------



## smithie (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die Sendung gibt's bestimmt danch in der Mediethek, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ja ist auch in der Mediathek zu schauen. Hier der Link


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ping ! Heute 20.15 Uhr N3 gucken...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Lars kennst du die Publikation der EAA schon?

Es gibt dazu auch eine deutschsprachige Zusammenfassung auf Facebook von Steven Carle.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Das Schutzgebiete toll sind... . Man kann schützen und Freizeitaktivitäten gleichzeitig erlauben. Funktioniert aber nicht mit Hendricks #q. 

Oder um es einfach zu sagen "Wie in Dänemark gelebte Praxis".

Ich habe es relativ einfach kommentiert "Unfortunately the German politicians see it differently and exclude people from nature"

Vermutlich werden deutsche Verbände das Thema jetzt forcieren, in der EU werden neue Schutzzonen ausgewiesen und Hendricks sagt "No Fishing"! #q#q#q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Steven Carle:"Sinngemäße Übersetzung:

Die European Anglers Alliance (EAA) ermutigt die politischen Entscheidungsträger, in einem neuen Positionspapier, das diese Woche veröffentlicht wurde, einen positiven Ansatz für das Freizeitangeln in Meeresschutzgebieten (MPA) zu wählen.

Die Publikation folgt einer sehr erfolgreichen Konferenz im Europäischen Parlament im Jahr 2017, bei der ein internationales Gremium von Referenten die nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung und den Nutzen des Freizeitangelns innerhalb von Meeresschutzgebieten diskutierte.

In dem neuen Papier unterstützt die EAA Meeresschutzgebiete zum Schutz mariner Lebensräume, die Ökosysteme schaffen, die die Artenvielfalt und Biomasse erhöhen sowie dem Schutz von Laichansammlungen und Jungfischen dienen.

Die EAA ist der Auffassung, dass die Ziele für eine MPA sowohl ökologische als auch gesellschaftliche Ziele umfassen sollten, um eine Win-Win-Situation für Naturschutz- und Freizeitaktivitäten zu erreichen, die die Umwelt nur wenig beeinträchtigen und den Küstengemeinden einen bedeutenden Beschäftigungsnutzen und wirtschaftliche Vorteile bringen. Wie am Beispiel des Florida Keys National Marine Sanctuary zu sehen ist, in dem 400.000 Sportangler über 274 Millionen Dollar pro Jahr generieren.

Die Schaffung von "Multi-Use-MPAs", die die sozioökonomischen Aspekte und die Bedürfnisse der lokalen Gemeinschaften berücksichtigen, kann zu vielen EU-Naturschutz- und blauen Wachstumspolitiken beitragen, indem sie den Küstengemeinden erhebliche sozioökonomische Vorteile bietet, die hinterherhinken oder unter Mangeln leiden und in denen andere Branchen oder Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten fehlen.

Die EAA unterstützt den US-amerikanischen Ansatz und das Modell der MPA, bei denen der Schutz ein Hauptziel ist. Aber auch die Freizeitaktivitäten gefördert werden, bei denen Beteiligte zu "Ocean Stewards" werden und anderen beibringen, sich um die Ozeane zu kümmern und an Naturschutzprojekten teilhaben, mit Fischereiwissenschaftlern zusammenarbeiten und sich an Citizen Science-Partnerschaften (Bürgerwissenschaften) beteiligen.

David Mitchell, Vorsitzender der EAA Sea Sub-Group, sagte: "Nachweise aus den USA und anderen Ländern zeigen, dass der öffentliche Zugang zum Freizeitangeln in Meeresschutzgebieten auf nachhaltige Weise die Menschen in den Schutz der Meeresumwelt einbezieht, das wäre sonst nicht möglich. Darüber hinaus gibt es nur sehr wenige Anhaltspunkte dafür, dass das Angeln ein limitierender Faktor für den Erhalt eines günstigen Erhaltungszustands in Europas Natural 2000 MPAs ist. Daher ermutigen wir politische Entscheidungsträger in ganz Europa, Freizeitangeln als eine Aktivität zu sehen, die mit den Zielen der meisten, wenn nicht sogar aller MPAs vereinbar ist. "

Jan Kappel, Generalsekretär der EAA, sagte: "Letzten Monat kündigte die EU-Kommission die Finanzierung von fünf neuen Projekten zur Förderung des" Außer-Saison-Tourismus "an und verlängerte damit die Öffnungszeiten der Unternehmen. Sie werden die Reisenden in neue, weniger bekannte Gebiete locken und somit den Druck (umweltbedingt und sozial) an traditionellen Reisezielen verringern [...] und sie werden vor allem die gemeinsamen Werte der verschiedenen europäischen Reiseziele fördern und ein verantwortungsvolles und nachhaltiges Verhalten der Reisenden fördern - alles Grundprinzipien der EU-Strategie für Küsten- und Maritimen Tourismus. "

Freizeitangeln liefert genau das, was die EU-Kommission oben und Teile der EU-Strategie für Küsten- und Meerestourismus fördert: "Das wachsende öffentliche Interesse an Wassersportarten wie Sportfischen, Bootfahren, Windsurfen und Tauchen, schafft Potenzial und kann zur Saisonabhängigkeit beitragen, da diese Aktivitäten nicht von den Hauptsaisons abhängen. "; "Das EU-Natura-2000-Netz schützt gefährdete Küsten- und Meereslebensräume, die, wenn sie gut verwaltet werden, erhebliche Freizeitmöglichkeiten bieten und zu nachhaltigem Wachstum und Beschäftigung beitragen können".

Tatsächlich wäre ein sechstes Projekt zur Förderung und Förderung eines nachhaltigen Freizeitangeltourismus und eines nachhaltigen Freizeitangelns innerhalb von MPAs sehr sinnvoll. "

Quelle :https://www.facebook.com/groups/angeln.mv/?ref=bookmarks mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Steven Carle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Lars, wer weiß es besser, steter Tropfen höhlt de Stein. 

Auch wenn wir mit unseren Politikern es nicht gerade gut getroffen haben, so kann doch so eine Sichtweise zumindest auch als Beispiel herhalten. 

Das Hendricks dafür nicht offen ist, ist wohl eine Tatsache, aber auch Hendricks wird das Amt nicht ewig bekleiden.

Warum schreibt eigentlich nicht jeder Angler seinen SPD Abgeordneten an, und droht mit Liebesentzug? Gerade jetzt sollten die sehr interessiert sein, was das Volk so meint.

Aber ich kenne die Antwort, weil die meisten zu faul sind, sobald sie selbst was machen sollen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Testudo schrieb:


> Warum schreibt eigentlich nicht jeder Angler seinen SPD Abgeordneten an, und droht mit Liebesentzug? Gerade jetzt sollten die sehr interessiert sein, was das Volk so meint.



Seit den letzten Gesprächen/Mails oberhalb Kommunalebene, hat sich für viele eigentlich nur eines wieder bestätigt,das nämlich diese Genossen seit längerem in ihrem Paralleluniversum rumkrebsen. 

Die rote "Alternative" für diejenigen, die sich Grün nicht leisten können[emoji23]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Seit den letzten Gesprächen/Mails oberhalb Kommunalebene, hat sich für viele eigentlich nur eines wieder bestätigt,das nämlich diese Genossen seit längerem in ihrem Paralleluniversum rumkrebsen.
> 
> Die rote "Alternative" für diejenigen, die sich Grün nicht leisten können[emoji23]



Wie viele Gespräche wurden geführt? Mit wem?


----------



## scholle01 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ping ! Heute 20.15 Uhr N3 gucken...



Jawoll, mak wi...#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Im Internet gibt es natürlich auch die Möglichkeit zu gucken!

www.ardmediathek.de/tv/NDR-Schleswig-Holstein/live?kanal=21518354


----------



## kati48268 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Testudo schrieb:


> Warum schreibt eigentlich nicht jeder Angler seinen SPD Abgeordneten an, und droht mit Liebesentzug? Gerade jetzt sollten die sehr interessiert sein, was das Volk so meint.


Nach der Abstimmung im SH-Landtag mit der "Kerstin Metzner-Rede" hab ich das reichlich getan, das Feedback war ...erschütternd.

Schreibst du Genossen ausserhalb SH an, kommt regelmässig zurück, "dass das doch eine Sache von Schleswig-Holstein sei".
Ab und an auch dazu, dass "Schutzgebiete doch notwendig seien".
Die angeführte Tatsache, dass außer einem Angelverbot überhaupt kein "Schutz" stattfindet, wurde komplett ignoriert.

Kontaktiert man SPD'ler aus SH -Partei, Fraktion, einzelne Abgeordnete- war die Standartantwort, "ich solle das doch mit Frau Metzner persönlich klären" - als wäre die einstimmige Entscheidung der SPD-Fraktion, die auf einer _nachweisbaren_ Falschdarstellung Metzners beruhte, eine persönliche Angelegenheit.
Nachdem ich auf FB nicht locker gelassen habe, wurde ich auf den SPD-Seiten gesperrt.

Metzners Reaktionen waren vielseitig; 
Anfangs wurden stumpf Texte von Hendricks zitiert, 
auf Argumente, dass das doch so nachweislich nicht stimmt und etwas völlig anderes in der Verordnung steht als von ihr (Metzner) im Landtag dargestellt, ging sie nicht ein einziges Mal ein.
Zwischenzeitlich wurde ich ...ich nenne es jetzt mal 'ziemlich unfreundlich' angemacht.
Dann bot sie mir (für mich überraschend) ein persönliches Treffen in SH an, welches ich annahm unter der Bedingung, dass ich ein Kamerateam oder die Presse dazu mitbringe.
Es kam nie wieder irgendeine Reaktion.

Als ehem. SPD-Sympathisant hoffe ich inständig, dass der gesamte Laden noch deutlich unter die aktuellen 16% fällt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nach der Abstimmung im SH-Landtag mit der "Kerstin Metzner-Rede" hab ich das reichlich getan, das Feedback war ...erschütternd.
> 
> Schreibst du Genossen ausserhalb SH an, kommt regelmässig zurück, "dass das doch eine Sache von Schleswig-Holstein sei".
> Ab und an auch dazu, dass "Schutzgebiete doch notwendig seien".
> ...




Ich bin erschüttert und dein letzter Satz könnte so Wort für Wort auch von mir kommen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir haben mit vielen SPD Politikern Kontakt gehabt. Teilweise per Mail und Brief, teilweise in persönlichen Gesprächen. Auch haben wir unseren damaligen und hier zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten angeschrieben und hier leider nicht einmal eine Antwort erhalten. Auch sein Nachfolger interessiert sich nicht wirklich für unsere Probleme. 

Die in S-H für Fischerei zuständige SPD Landtagsabgeordnete Kerstin Metzner möchte ich auch nicht wirklich zitieren, denn die sind fachlich einfach falsch! Kerstin Metzner verweigert mittlerweile sogar Antworten auf unsere Fragen und hat mich persönlich bei Facebook blockiert. Im Landtag von ihr gehaltene Reden zeugen ebenfalls von fehlender Fachkompetenz. Das ist die Realität und lässt unsere Hoffnung auf ein gutes Ende für uns Angler schwinden.

Zum Thema der EAA möchte ich noch abschließend sagen, dass die Idee sich gut und verlockend anhört. Doch in Deutschland ist das - wie wir ja zwischenzeitlich alle wissen - so einfach von der Politik nicht gewollt!

Natürlich  sind die meisten Angler für sinnvollen Naturschutz und kein Angler wird  sich vernünftigen Konzepten zum Naturschutz verschliessen. Doch leider  versteht das die Politik nicht und so wird die  Akzeptanz für Entscheidungen für den Natur- und Umweltschutz in der  Bevölkerung auf Dauer schwinden. 

Natura-2000 hätte in Deutschland  sicherlich bessere Chancen gehabt, wenn man dieses mit den Menschen und  nicht gegen uns Menschen umgesetzt hätte. Diese Chance wurde durch so  manche fragwürdige Entscheidung vertan. Die Politik hätte die  Betroffenen abholen und gemeinsam Konzepte festlegen müssen. Doch man  hat hier leider blinde Ideologien durchgesetzt. Ich habe mittlerweile  auch mit vielen Nichtanglern über das Thema gesprochen. Ich habe noch  niemanden als Gesprächspartner gehabt, der verstehen kann, dass wir  Angler da oben in dem Schutzgebiet raus sind, aber die Fischerei  weitergeht und die feste Fehmarnbeltquerung da oben auch gebaut werden  darf. Das versteht kein Mensch, der sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema NSGFmbV  auseinandersetzt!

Dänemark ist ein positives Beispiel, wie Naturschutz und Freizeitaktivitäten nebeneinander funktionieren können. Davon können wir in Deutschland nur träumen, leider!


----------



## kati48268 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es so was wie "starke Argumente" gar nicht mehr gibt.
Alles nur noch Glaubensfrage...

Der eigentliche Skandal ist doch, dass etwas als "Schutz" verkauft wird, was es gar nicht ist.

Wir Angler sind eher ein Nebenkriegsschauplatz,
verar***t wird die gesamte Gesellschaft,
vor allem diejenigen, die Naturschutz vor sich hertragen.
Das interessiert aber kaum einen von denen.

Versucht mal mit den Jubelpersern auf Hendricks Seite so was -mit Belegen- zu diskutieren, ...aussichtslos.
"Da ist jetzt Schutz und das ist richtig so, feddich".


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Gibt es denn bereits Infos, welchen Inhalt die Sendung auf NDR Info morgen haben wird?


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich auch, kann ich so bestätigen. Leider kam das in dem ansonsten sehr guten Beitrag im NDR wieder nicht zur Sprache. Ist für mich nach wie vor das stärkste Argument gegen diese Schutzzonenregelung.



Das Argument mit der Fischerei ziehen wir aber nur mal ab und zu, um die Nichtangler für dieses Thema zu gewinnen. 

In solchen Beiträgen gehen wir damit eher zurückhaltend um. 

Warum? Wenn die Fischerei irgendwann doch verboten wird, wie wollen wir dann erklären, dass das Angelverbot überzogen ist? Man muss uns ja auch dann noch ernst nehmen. 

Da Markt sich in erster Linie um die Wirtschaft kümmert, passte es natürlich ganz gut auch diesen Ball so deutlich zu spielen. Doc Strehlow war auch gut und passend! 176 Mio Euro Umsatz für Meeresangler an unseren Küsten und 2000 Vollzeitarbeitsplätze- und die Zahlen sind dem BMUB nicht bekannt? Denen ist anscheinend einiges entgangen!

Wir werden und müssen den Menschen einfach erklären, dass wir Angler die Natur nicht schädigen und nicht Schuld an der Entwicklung der Dorschbestände sind. Das müssen wir solange machen, bis es der letzte Mensch in diesem Land verstanden hat.

Dazu müssen das aber erst einmal alle Angler verstehen .


----------



## Ørret (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Super Bericht.....Dank ans Anglerboard Team und auch an Kapitän Deutsch, das er stellvetretend für alle Leidtragenden gegen die Verordnung klagt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hier der Link zum Beitrag in der Mediathek.

www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/markt/Aerger-um-Kutterfahrten-auf-der-Ostsee,markt11978.html


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Danke für den Link.Super Bericht.#6


----------



## fishhawk (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,

die Antworten des BMUNBR auf die Fragen von Markt sind schon heftig:

Das Verbot wäre doch in Abstimmung mit allen betroffenen Ressorts* in größtmöglichen Konsens* erlassen worden.

Das sieht Christian Schmidt aber doch ganz anders?

Die Riffe würden dadurch geschädigt, dass die Angler den Schweinswalen ihre Nahrungsgrundlage wegfangen.

Und dann wird durch Zahlenjonglieren und Vermischung von Schätzungen und  Fangquoten aus unterschiedlichen Jahren der Eindruck erweckt, die Freizeitfischerei würde mehr Dorsch fangen als die Berufsfischer.

Ein Punkt scheint aber wirklich zuzutreffen. Angeln wäre so ziemlich das einzige gewesen, das sie ganz allein verbieten konnten.

Da kann einem wirklich übel werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Für alle die Fragen und Antworten. Ich musste mich erst beruhigen....

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/markt/stellungnahme148.pdf


----------



## smithie (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wie kommen die denn auf diese aberwitzigen Quoten-Zahlen unter Punkt 2?


----------



## Ørret (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich schaffe es nicht mir den Mist an einem Stück durchzulesen....schon nach den ersten zwei Seiten musste ich abbrechen, damit der Aggropegel nicht allzu hoch steigt:r:r:r:r


----------



## JottU (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Da bist aber weit gekommen. Erste Frage hat bei mir gereicht.:r


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> Wie kommen die denn auf diese aberwitzigen Quoten-Zahlen unter Punkt 2?



Interessant finde ich, dass die dabei die Jahre 2017 (Angler) und 2018 (Berufsfischer) vergleichen. 

Die 1750 Tonnen ist die durch das Baglimit ERRECHNETE MÖGLICHE Fangmenge der Angler, die Rückgänge im Angeltourismus jedoch (natürlich!) nicht berücksichtigt. Die 1.194 Tonnen ist die deutsche Küstenfischerei in 2018. Die knapp 4.500 Tonnen Dorschfänge der überwiegend dänischen Fischer hat man wohl vergessen zu erwähnen.

Viel geiler finde ich, die durchschnittlichen 13-14 Angelkutter pro Tag!!!! Wo kommen die denn überhaupt her? Das bedeutet ja, dass nach einem Ausfalltag - z.B. durch Wind - am nächsten Tag 28 Kutter in dem Gebiet unterwegs waren. Die Hochseeangelflotte ist riesengroß... In das Gebiet fallen tatsächlich eine Menge an Touren durch Wind und Wetter aus! Übrigens können die im BMUB über AIS sogar die Angler an Bord zählen und zugleich die Zielfischart Dorsch erkennen. Respekt für das BMUB!

Wir werden uns die Antworten aber noch einmal in Ruhe vornehmen und auswerten, versprochen!


----------



## smithie (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich, dass die dabei die Jahre 2017 (Angler) und 2018 (Berufsfischer) vergleichen.
> 
> Die 1750 Tonnen ist die durch das Baglimit ERRECHNETE MÖGLICHE Fangmenge der Angler, die Rückgänge im Angeltourismus jedoch (natürlich!) nicht berücksichtigt. Die 1.194 Tonnen ist die deutsche Küstenfischerei in 2018. Die knapp 4.500 Tonnen Dorschfänge der überwiegend dänischen Fischer hat man wohl vergessen zu erwähnen.


Ob der Internationale Rat für Meeresforschung auch schon von seiner Schätzung von 1.750t weiß?

Mit "die deutsche Küstenfischerei in 2018" meinst Du deren Quote? (ohne die Dänen et al.)



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Viel geiler finde ich, die durchschnittlichen 13-14 Angelkutter pro Tag!!!! Wo kommen die denn überhaupt her? Das bedeutet ja, dass nach einem Ausfalltag - z.B. durch Wind - am nächsten Tag 28 Kutter in dem Gebiet unterwegs waren. Die Hochseeangelflotte ist riesengroß... In das Gebiet fallen tatsächlich eine Menge an Touren durch Wind und Wetter aus! Übrigens können die im BMUB über AIS sogar die Angler an Bord zählen und zugleich die Zielfischart Dorsch erkennen. Respekt für das BMUB!
> 
> Wir werden uns die Antworten aber noch einmal in Ruhe vornehmen und auswerten, versprochen!


Technik die begeistert!

Es wird ja niemand wirklich erwartet haben, eine andere Antwort auf die Fragen zu bekommen à la "stimmt, ihr habt da Recht, lasst uns das Angelverbot nochmal überdenken."


Allerdings geben die Antworten schon einen kleinen weiteren Einblick in die Argumentation, die einen da vor Gericht erwarten kann - die werden sich ja auch darauf vorbereiten.

Die Reportage war ja nicht vor Klageeinreichung, oder?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ja, die Zahlen sind die Quote der kommerziellen Fischerei, bei Anglern halt errechnete theoretische maximale Fänge. 

Tatsächlich sind da ein paar neue Antworten bei, aber besser werden die nicht #d. Zum Zeitpunkt der Antworten wussten die auf jeden Fall von der Klage...

Lass die sich vorbereiten- wir Angler werden auch bis dahin keine erhebliche Störwirung haben, denn erforschen können sie uns da ja nicht mehr...


----------



## Deep Down (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Das trieft ja nur so vor Nebelbomben und leeren unbelegten Phrasen! 
Da werden Analogien bemüht, deren Heranziehung schon sachwidrig und der Zusammenhang gar nicht belastbar erkennbar sein dürfte! Der überzeugende Beleg für die Notwendigkeit wird immer noch nicht geliefert!
Zu dem wird in entscheidenen Passagen geschickt ausgewichen!
Die genanten Quellen sind mal mit dem Inhalt dieser Stellungnahmen abzugleichen! 

Herrlich, an dieser Vorlage kann man sich ja richtig prächtig auf die "Argumentation" in der Klagerwiderung vorbereiten!
Da kommt ja richtig Tatendrang in einem auf!


----------



## smithie (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Es ist doch klar belegt worden, dass die Angler die ganzen Dorsche vom Riff wegfangen und damit das gesamte Schutzgut Riff schädigen (ua Schweinswale)

Dass das hier keiner erkennen will....#c


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Gestern haben wir uns auf den Weg nach STPO gemacht. Hintergrund war eine Einladung unserer Freunde vom Kitesurfen. 

 In STPO fand gestern die Pressekonferenz der Global Kitesport  Association statt. Im Rahmen dieser Pressekonferenz wurde eine neue  wissenschaftliche Studie zum Thema „Kiten und die Störwirkung auf Vögel“  vorgestellt. Das Ergebnis ist relativ eindeutig „Kitesurfen stört Vögel  nicht“!

 Das renommierte  Wissenschaftsinstitut COWI in Dänemark hat nach langer und intensiver  Recherche Ende 2017 eine Studie zum Thema Kitesurfen und Vögel  veröffentlicht. Die Studie untersucht die von Nabu und anderen  Naturschutzverbänden behauptete Störwirkung des Kitesurfens auf die  Vogelwelt und vergleicht verschiedene mögliche Störquellen miteinander.  Dabei wurde festgestellt, dass das Kitesurfen keine größere Störwirkung  auf Vögel entfaltet, als jede andere menschliche Aktivität in den  untersuchten Gebieten. Vielmehr störten Freizeitaktivitäten wie etwa das  Spazierengehen mit und ohne Hund die Vogelwelt in einem erheblich  größeren Umfange als der beliebte Wassersport. Im Vergleich zu anderen,  weiterverbreiteten und häufiger stattfindenden Freizeitaktivitäten in  Küstenzonen, sind, so das Gutachten, die Störwirkungen des Kitesurfens  aufgrund seiner witterungsbedingten unregelmäßigen Ausübung und der  wenigen Orte, an denen Kitesurfen überhaupt möglich ist geradezu  unbedeutend.

 Lediglich an 5% der deutschen Küsten und nur bei  auflandigem Wind ab einer Windstärke von 8 Knoten (ca. 15 km/h) ist  Kitesurfen in Deutschland überhaupt möglich.

 Auch konnte die  oft behauptete Scheuchwirkung auf Vögel durch die Silhouette des Kites  genauso wenig nachgewiesen werden, wie dass die Wassersportler Vögel bei  der Nahrungssuche im flachen Wasser stören würden. Letzteres liegt vor  allem daran, dass bei den für Kitesurfer notwendigen auflandigen  Windrichtungen, nahrungssuchende Vögel selten im bewegten Wasser am  Ufersaum anzutreffen sind.

 Die Verfasser des Gutachtens rügen,  dass viele von den Naturschutzverbänden vorgenommene Untersuchungen zur  Störwirkung des Kitens sich einzig und allein auf das Kitesurfen  beziehen und dabei andere Störquellen, die zur gleichen Zeit und am  gleichen Ort auf die Natur und die Vogelwelt einwirken, völlig außer  Betracht gelassen werden. So werden Störungen, die zum Beispiel durch  Spaziergänger verursacht werden, dem Kiten zugeschrieben.

  Schließlich lassen viele bisherige Darstellungen zum Thema „Kitesurfen  und Vögel“ außer Betracht, dass Kitesurfen ohne Wind nicht möglich ist  und gehen von einer ständigen hypothetischen Störung aus, indem sie  voraussetzen, dass Kitesurfen wind- und wasserunabhängig stattfinden  kann.
 Zusammenfassend kommt die Untersuchung zu dem Schluss, dass  jede menschliche Aktivität einen störenden Einfluss auf die Vogelwelt  haben kann. Kitesurfen sei insoweit dem Windsurfen vergleichbar und  spielt als Störquelle quantitativ sowie qualitativ eine eher  untergeordnete Rolle.
 COWI erklärt hierzu, dass die meisten Studien,  die sich mit der Möglichkeit einer Störwirkung des Kitesurfens  befassen, einige systematische Schwächen aufzeigen. So wird meistens ein  einfacher vorher und nachher Vergleich angestellt und aufgeführt, dass  vor dem Kitesurfen mehr Vögel da waren als zu dem Zeitpunkt als  Kitesurfer auf dem Wasser waren. Hierbei wird jedoch nicht in Betracht  gezogen, dass die Vögel aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen (Wind und  Seegang) Schutz in ruhigeren Bereich gesucht haben und nicht aufgrund  des Kitesurfens. Die aus der systematischen Schwäche gezogenen  Erkenntnisse, dass die Vögel nur aufgrund der Kitesurfer nicht mehr da  sein, halten einer wissenschaftlichen Überprüfung nicht stand. Alle  betrachten Studien beziehen sich auf kurzfristige Störwirkungen,  Langzeitauswirkungen werden nicht betrachtet. 

 Die COWI Studie  stellt heraus, dass bei der Betrachtung von naturräumlichen Nutzungen  durch den Menschen, die in Konkurrenz zu Naturschutzzielen stehen, immer  alle Faktoren und Nutzungen an der in Augenschein genommenen Stelle  einbezogen werden müssen. Nur dann ist eine objektive Auswertung und  damit ein Folgerichtiger Rückschluss von Störwirkungen möglich. Diese  sind immer artenspezifisch und von den jeweiligen Örtlichkeiten  abhängig. Die sich daraus ableitenden Maßnahmen zum Schutz der Natur  beziehen sich dann auf alle Freizeitaktivitäten. 

 Die COWI  Studie kommt zu dem Schluss, dass ein Kitesurfverbot bei gleichzeitig  uneingeschränkter Nutzung der mit einem Kiteverbot belegten Gebiete  durch andere Freizeitaktivitäten nicht geeignet ist die Schutzziele für  Naturschutzgebiete zu erreichen.

 So hat sich der NABU bereits  zu Wort gemeldet und unterstellt, dass diese Studie bei der Bewertung  des Kitesurfens als Störfaktor nicht helfe. Auch Minister Habeck  unterstellt dem Auftraggeber der Studie „möglicherweise ein  Marketinginteresse“. Laut Minister Habeck sind alle Teilnehmer mit dem  Ergebnis des „Dialog-Prozesses zu den Schutzgebieten“ zufrieden, nur die  GKA nicht. 

 Kennen wir Angler solche Aussagen nicht?

 Vielen Dank an die Kiter! 

 Literaturverzeichnis: COWI (2017): Kitesurfing and Birds – A Review


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Haben denn NABU und Konsorten selbst *wissenschaftliche *Untersuchungen/Studien evtl externer, Unteruchungen (irgendwelcher Art, womöglich eigene Beobachtung nur) (qualitativer Unterschied!) oder nur Behauptungen (mit eigens formulierte Begründungen ohne proproduzierende Untersuchungen)?


----------



## bacalo (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Vorher oder nachher|evil: Toni_1962;+.

Die Herrschaften sind ja so was von sich überzeugt. 
Aber Dank Lars und die anderen/weiteren nüchtern denkenden Freizeitmenschen bleibt es spannend#6.


----------



## hans albers (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

ist das hier ein angler oder 
ein kite surfer forum...|rolleyes


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

vorher
(nachher gäbe ja keinen Sinn)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



hans albers schrieb:


> ist das hier ein angler oder
> ein kite surfer forum...|rolleyes


Problemübergreifend! 

Nu ja..argumentieren können sie,da könnte der eine oder andere Verband durchaus noch was lernen.


----------



## Windelwilli (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



hans albers schrieb:


> ist das hier ein angler oder
> ein kite surfer forum...|rolleyes


 
Leider, wieder mal, den Zusammenhang nicht verstanden.
Oder einfach nur des stänkerns wegen.... #d


----------



## smithie (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> vorher
> (nachher gäbe ja keinen Sinn)


Wieso - sie haben doch alles richtig gemacht.
Vorher das erzählt, was sie für richtig halten und wollen, auch noch an den richtigen Stellen, die das umgesetzt haben.
Im Nachhinein kann ich dann immer noch eine Studie machen, die das herausbekommt, was ich brauche (systematische Schwächen hin oder her, die Aussage bleibt hängen, nicht die Systematik)

Ob da jetzt eine andere Studie was anderes rausbringt... hm... die Tatsachen sind geschaffen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> Wieso - sie haben doch alles richtig gemacht.
> Vorher das erzählt, was sie für richtig halten und wollen, auch noch an den richtigen Stellen, die das umgesetzt haben.
> Im Nachhinein kann ich dann immer noch eine Studie machen, die das herausbekommt, was ich brauche (systematische Schwächen hin oder her, die Aussage bleibt hängen, nicht die Systematik)
> 
> Ob da jetzt eine andere Studie was anderes rausbringt... hm... die Tatsachen sind geschaffen.



Darauf bezog sich ja meine Frage, ob es ernsthaft argumentativ zur Entscheidung kam und nun eine GEGENstudie vorliegt
oder aber schlimmstenfalls nicht mal der Schein vorab gewahrt wurde.


----------



## smithie (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich weiß nicht, von wann die von der jetzigen Studie kritisierte(n) Studie(n) durchgeführt wurden.

Schein waren... hm...


----------



## Rheinangler (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

.....das schlimmste an der ganzen Sache ist, dass die Schützervereinigungen wie NABU, PETRA usw. in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung ersteinmal die GUTEN sind. Die wollen ja die Natur und die armen Tiere schützen.......

Behaupten die also erstmal, dass die bösen Angler oder andere Naturnutzer daran Schuld haben, dass die Möwe oder sonst ein Viech sich erschreckt, ist der öffentliche Aufschrei / Zustimmung erstmal gegeben. Bestenfalls ist es den Leuten egal - gegen die Schützervereinigungen was zu sagen traut sich aber keiner, weil das sind ja die GUTEN.... #d

Die zu Unrecht verunglimpften Bösewichte müssen dann erstmal mühevoll beweisen, dass die Behauptung der Schützerbande Käse ist - bzw. überhaupt keine Verhältnismäßigkeit für tiefgreifende Einschneidungen gegeben ist. 

Warum aber haben die Vögel automatisch eigentlich mehr  Rechte an der Nutzung der Natur als der Mensch? 

Es ist jahrzehntelang nebeneinander gegangen - und nun soll der Mensch mehr und mehr von der Naturnutzung ausgeschlossen werden?  

Ähnliches passiert überall - hier am Niederrhein wurden uns Anglern in den letzten Jahren mehr und mehr schöne Angelstellen gestrichen, weil auf den Wiesen Gänse und anderes Gefieder zu finden ist. 

Die waren allerdings immer da - ob ich da angeln war oder nicht. Eine bedenkliche Entwicklung.


----------



## wilhelm (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Diese " Schützervereine ", gerade NABU sind so gut das man an der Nordseeküste schon letztlich Massentierhaltung von Wildgänsen ( Nonnengänse ) betreibt und zwar so das schon viele Schäfer aufgeben mussten. Wer dann den Deichschutz ( Schafe tretten Mauselöcher zu und verdichten den Deich)übernimmt von NABU weiß ich allerdings auch nicht . Siehe hierzu :https://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/auf-der-suche-nach-einem-kompromiss-id10782231.html


----------



## Windelwilli (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Diese " Schützervereine ", gerade NABU sind so gut das man an der Nordseeküste schon letztlich Massentierhaltung von Wildgänsen ( Nonnengänse ) betreibt und zwar so das schon viele Schäfer aufgeben mussten. Wer dann den Deichschutz ( Schafe tretten Mauselöcher zu und verdichten den Deich)übernimmt von NABU weiß ich allerdings auch nicht . Siehe hierzu :https://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/auf-der-suche-nach-einem-kompromiss-id10782231.html


 
Das machen dann die Gänse. Die scheixxen dann die Mauselöcher zu. Und der Druck vom Flügelschlag verdichtet den Deich. Weiß gar nicht was du hast..... 

Ich hoffe, die Ironie ist zu erkennen....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Haben denn NABU und Konsorten selbst *wissenschaftliche *Untersuchungen/Studien evtl externer, Unteruchungen (irgendwelcher Art, womöglich eigene Beobachtung nur) (qualitativer Unterschied!) oder nur Behauptungen (mit eigens formulierte Begründungen ohne proproduzierende Untersuchungen)?




Hallo Toni,

ja, dazu gibt es das "Krüger- Gutachten". Das kostet Geld, aber eine Zusammenfassung des Gutachten ist hier einzusehen:

www.nlwkn.niedersachsen.de/naturschutz/veroeffentlichungen/zum-einfluss-von-kitesurfen-auf-wasser--und-watvoegel--eine-uebersicht-144577.html#Zusammenfassung-kite

Wer sich ein Bild von dem Verfasser des Gutachten machen möchte, kann das hier machen:

www.thorsten-krueger.com/engagement/

Dann dürft Ihr Euch gerne ein Urteil bilden!


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

https://www.thorsten-krueger.com/engagement/

Reicht schon!
Ehrenamtliches Engagement, wissenschaftlich nicht renomiert;
und NABU Mensch;
jemand der sich selbst sein Gutachten ausstellt!


----------



## Sharpo (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> https://www.thorsten-krueger.com/engagement/
> 
> Reicht schon!
> Ehrenamtliches Engagement, wissenschaftrlich nicht renomiert;
> ...



Dies wird man bei Gutachten von Anglern auch behaupten.
Also wird dann vor Gericht ein drittes Gutachten in Auftrag gegeben.
Und wer zahlt bei Niederlage dann die ganzen Gutachten?  

Und falls es nicht vor Gericht geht. 
Wer hat die lautesten Schreier auf seiner Seite? Die grössere Lobby?

Kompromisse Junge..Kompromisse.
Schnauze halten es könnte schlimmer kommen.


----------



## smithie (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dies wird man bei Gutachten von Anglern auch behaupten.


Ich sehe schon einen unterschied darin, ob ein Mitglied in verschiedenen Landesverbänden des NABU ein Gutachten schreibt oder die hier zitierte "Wissenschaftsinstitut COWI".

Natürlich ist es vor Gericht immer noch ein parteiisches Gutachten - in einer in meinen Augen aber anderen Qualität.


----------



## punkarpfen (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hi. Ich habe mir die Stellungnahme des Umweltministeriums durchgelesen und abgesehen von den dubiosen Zahlen finde ich ein paar Aussagen etwas merkwürdig: 
Der Dorsch steht also am Ende der Nahrungskette und ist eine wichtige Nahrungsquelle für Schweinswale?! Das ist zum Einen unlogisch und zum Anderen ist er ein erheblicher Konkurent bei Futterfischen wie Hering usw.
Weiterhin finde ich es etwas unklar, was das Ziel des Verbots sein soll. Der Dorschbestand dürfte durch das Baglimit ausreichend geschützt sein.
Widersprüchlich finde ich auch, dass zum Einen auf die hohe Belastung des Riffes durch die vielen Angelschiffe hingewiesen wird und zum Anderen angezweifelt wird, dass eine Verbotszone negative Auswirkungen für den Angeltourismus hat, weil ja 80% der Ostsee beangelbar seien. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Down (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@punkkarpfen
Schön aufgezeigt!

@all
Aus dem Gutachten wird die methodische Vorgehensweise deutlich, mit welchen Mitteln man andere Studien entkräftet! Das ist wichtig, weil es einem bei unbedarftem Lesen von Studien erstmal gar nicht auffällt und man sich schnell einfangen lässt! Es ist ganz schwer, sich davon zu lösen und anhand solcher Werkzeuge die Schwächen aufzuzeigen!  Das muss dann auch noch entlarvend, schlüssig und verständlich erfolgen!
Das ist eine Kunst!


----------



## Meefo 46 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Moin .

Glaube keine Studie die du nicht in Auftrag gegeben hast.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Glaube keine Studie die du nicht in Auftrag gegeben hast.



Hallo,

und selbst die kann angezweifelt werden, da eine Studie immer pro der Richtung ausfällt, von der sie finanziert wird#c.
Ist so, darum bin ich jeder Studie gegenüber erstmal skeptisch und traue keiner.
Oder ganz krass ausgedrückt: es werden zwei Studien in Auftrag gegeben über die Schädlichkeit des Tabakrauchens; die eine von der internationalen Vereinigung der Lungenfachärzte und die andere von der Tabakwarenindustrie.
Dreimal darf geraten werden, wie die aussehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hans albers (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



> Langsam machst Du Dich lächerlich. Für Deine Rechtschreib- und  Leseschwäche kannst Du ja sicher nichts aber für die Überschrift sollte  es wohl noch reichen. Verstehen, erwarte ich ja schon gar nicht mehr.  Ansonsten mach doch einfach einen eigenen Stänkerfred auf.





anscheinend hast du den smilie übersehen...|rolleyes

leute, nehmt nicht doch nicht alles immer so bierernst,
und als persönlichen angriff.


und an dich bastido:
 lass doch bitte deine  unpassenden bemerkungen bezügl.lese/schreib schwäche.

ganz miese nummer so was.


----------



## hans albers (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

alles gut....
was immer du bei dem smilie an rolleyes siehst. 
anscheinend siehst du nur das, was du sehen möchtest, ist aber nicht mein problem.

offtopic aus:::


----------



## hans albers (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

okay okay....
dachte dann eher an den hier:|uhoh:
(im sinne des wortes)


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Eventuell müssen wir das noch einmal klarstellen, warum die Kiter unsere Freunde sind. Wir sitzen in einem Boot!

Bereits bei Anglerdemo 2.0 waren die Kiter von "Love it like a local" mit von der Partie und haben uns unterstützt. Die Kiter werden ähnlich wie wir als Nutzer mit einer eher geringen Störwirkung ausgesperrt, obwohl andere Nutzungsformen mit  nachweislich größerer Störwirkung weiterhin erlaubt sind und auch bleiben.

Wir müssen jetzt mal überlegen, welchen Faktor das Kiten für den Tourismus hat. Dann addieren wir den Angeltourismus hinzu und sehen einen wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden in manchen Küstenregionen- die Politik schaut weg, wie tausende Arbeitsplätze in Gefahr sind oder wegfallen.

An die Segler traut sich (noch) niemand ran, denn die Yachthäfen sind ein wichtiger Tourismusfaktor. Wenn der in den Kommunen wegfällt, gehen die Lichter aus.

Ausschließen würde ich das aber auf Dauer nicht. Vor 5 Jahren hätte ich es auch nicht für möglich gehalten, dass man Menschen verbietet mit einem (relativ) modernen Diesel PKW in eine Großstadt zur Arbeit zu fahren. 

Bitte hier aber jetzt nicht über die Fahrverbote diskutieren, denn das sollte nur als Beispiel dienen- als Beispiel für Natur- und Umweltschutz, der ohne Rücksicht auf uns Bürger umgesetzt wird. Auch in dem Fall werden die Hauptschuldigen nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

das ist wie Feng Shui (Wind und Wasser)


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das ist wie Feng Shui (Wind und Wasser)



Oder Bluthochdruck


----------



## fishhawk (1. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,



> Eventuell müssen wir das noch einmal klarstellen, warum die Kiter unsere Freunde sind. Wir sitzen in einem Boot!



Man muss sich nicht unbedingt lieben um gegen den gemeinamen Feind zu kämpfen. Hauptsache man hält zusammen.

Ne Allianz von Naturnutzern wäre schon ein erstrebenswertes Ziel.


----------



## Grünknochen (1. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es schon lange: https://www.kuratorium-sport-natur.de/

Und wen find ich da auf der Liste der Förderer?

P.S.: Ich hab keine Feinde. Ich hab (gelegentlich) Gegner, die aber nicht meine Feinde sind.


----------



## fishhawk (1. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



> Ich hab keine Feinde.



Na dann Glückwunsch, ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.

Ich nehme das nicht so sportlich.

Wer  Angler und Angeln entschieden bekämpft wird von mir als Feind bezeichnet.


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir freuen uns natürlich immer wieder über Ideen und alle Arten von Unterstützung, insbesondere wenn das Ergebnis der Überraschung so positiv ist, wie in diesem Fall!

Am Mittwoch, den 28.02.2018 haben sich ein paar User aus dem PLZ Gebiet 3 Thread "Angeln an Fulda, Werra, Weser rund um Hann. Münden" zum Essen getroffen". MS aus G hatte die Boardies bernie, Jens76, Hann. Münden, Nick1710, Gondoschir, Thomas17 zum Essen eingeladen. Getränke und Essen gingen auf die Kappe von Mario.

Mario bot nach dem Essen an, für unsere Initiative zu sammeln. Mario hat die Summe dann sogar noch aufgerundet und so sind heute 150.- Euro auf unserem Konto bei der WiSH eingetroffen.

An dieser Stelle vielen Dank an "MS aus G" für die Idee, die Einladung und die Spende sowie natürlich auch ein dickes DANKE an die o.g. Boardies! 

Ich finde es immer wieder genial, welche Ideen umgesetzt werden und aus welchen Teilen der Republik wir zwischenzeitlich Unterstützung erhalten.

Danke Jungs! :l


----------



## Grünknochen (8. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

edit by ralle -- Richtig


Den Stil solcher Postings find ich einfach nur niveaulos.


----------



## punkarpfen (8. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hi, es scheint einen Wechsel im Umweltministerium zu geben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Windelwilli (8. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, es scheint einen Wechsel im Umweltministerium zu geben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


 
Ja, vom Regen in die Traufe


----------



## punkarpfen (8. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich befürchte es auch.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ein Blick ins Internet genügt: http://www.svenja-schulze.de/meldung.php?meldung=3531&page=53
> 
> Zitat:
> "Der Kormoran fällt unter die Artenschutzvorschriften von Bund und EU. Sein Abschuss ist also nicht nur rechtswidrig, sondern auch kurzsichtig?, so die SPD-Abgeordnete Svenja Schulze zum Vorhaben des Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministers Uhlenberg die bedrohten Vögel flächendeckend in NRW zum Abschuss freizugeben."
> ...



|wavey:


----------



## Ines (8. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ach du Jammer! Da ist für Angler ja auch nicht viel zu erwarten.


----------



## Anglerdemo (8. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ja, Umweltministerin Barbara Hendricks gehört nicht mehr dem neuen Kabinett an!

*Wir wünschen Frau Barbara Hendricks auf diesem Wege alles Gute für ihre private Zukunft.*

Zugleich hoffen wir auf einen fairen, fachlichen Austausch mit dem Nachfolger bzw. der Nachfolgerin. Zur Zeit sind es ja lediglich Spekulationen, wer dieses Ministerium in der neuen Groko leitet. Also warten wir bis morgen ab. Der Flurfunk flüstert aktuell noch einen anderen Kandidaten .


----------



## yukonjack (8. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Das wäre doch ein guter Nachfolger für uns :mhttps://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horst_Hrubesch


----------



## exstralsunder (8. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ja, Umweltministerin Barbara Hendricks gehört nicht mehr dem neuen Kabinett an!




ich habs auch gerade in den Nachrichten gesehen.....da mach ich doch heute gleich mal ne Flasche Sekt auf.:vik:

Verliert die Hendricks ihren Job, finden das die Angler top!


----------



## Grünknochen (8. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Auch an dieser Stelle:
Klasse Posting. In der Sache kompetent und konsequent. Im Umgang höflich, fair und respektvoll.
Ihr seid die Besten!


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Schulze wird Umweltministerin.
NABU-Mitglied und an Flassbarths Gängelband


----------



## Anglerdemo (9. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Natürlich haben auch wir uns über die neue Umweltministerin Svenja Schulze informiert und die Aussagen zum Kormoran gelesen. Wir werden jedoch unvoreingenommen das Gespräch mit der Ministerin suchen und uns anschließend unsere eigene Meinung bilden. 

  Wir warten also erst einmal ab, ob sich die Befürchtungen bestätigen. Eventuell ist "der kleine Mann" in der "neuen SPD" ja wirklich wieder der kleine Mann und Frau Schulze zeigt Verständnis für die Situation der vom Angeltourismus lebenden Menschen in unserer strukturschwachen Region an der Küste. 

  Wer den Kormoran für schützenswert hält, muss ja nicht gleichzeitig Verbote ohne wissenschaftlichen Nachweis gutheißen! Als ehemalige Ministerin für Innovation, Wissenschaft und Forschung des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen setzen wir einfach mal voraus, dass sie sich für Wissenschaften interessiert und diese ernst nimmt. Da ja zum Beispiel auch das Thünen- Institut die Verbote als nicht zielführend für den Erhalt der Schutzgüter ansieht, hoffen wir auf eine Einsicht von der neuen Umweltministerin Svenja Schulze.

  Es bleibt also erst einmal spannend- zumindest bis wir eine Richtung aus dem Ministerium erkennen können.


----------



## yukonjack (9. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Auf jeden Fall ist die Neue ein optischer Gewinn.


----------



## Brutzlaff (9. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Das ist ja auch nicht schwer... Selbst Cindy aus Marzahn wäre da ein gewinn...


----------



## Fetter Angler (9. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ihr Populisten, also schämt euch...lol.


----------



## Anglerdemo (13. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Heute haben wir uns mal zu einer entspannten Gesprächsrunde auf der MS  Einigkeit in Heiligenhafen getroffen. Wir haben über ein paar allgemeine  Themen rund ums Meeresangeln gesprochen, aber natürlich auch über die  aktuelle Situation im Angeltourismus und den morgigen "Runden Tisch" im  Ministerium in Kiel. Hierzu haben wir uns heute noch einmal abgestimmt  und erfreulicherweise festgestellt, dass wir auf einer Linie sind. Danke  an den Anglerverband Schleswig-Holstein, an den Verband der  Hochseeangel- und Bäderschiffe, an die Vertreter des Angeltourismus und  an den DMV e.V. Es war ein fachlicher und freundschaftlicher Austausch  im Interesse der Angler! Danke an unsere Gastgeber Mila und Thomas  Deutsch.


----------



## Wegberger (13. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,

und wo war der LSVF-SH ?


----------



## Anglerdemo (13. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die treffen wir morgen wohl im Ministerium. Das heutige Treffen ist aus verschiedenen Vorgesprächen entstanden.


----------



## Wegberger (13. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,



> Die treffen wir morgen wohl im Ministerium. Das heutige Treffen ist aus verschiedenen Vorgesprächen entstanden.


Super ...viel Glück


----------



## kati48268 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ja, das könnte spannend werden. |wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (14. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Viel Fortune für heute!


----------



## Hering 58 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Viel Glück #6


----------



## Anglerdemo (14. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

3 Stunden „Runder Tisch“ im MELUND sind vorbei und wir ziehen ein positives Fazit!

Wir haben heute u.a. folgende Themen gemäß Tagesordnung besprochen:

1. Umgang mit Fischen und Beifang, die das gesetzliche Mindestmaß überschreiten
  2. Änderung im Fischereirecht von SH
  3. Möglichkeiten zur Verbesserung der angeltouristischen Rahmenbedingungen in SH
  4. Auswirkungen der bundes- und europarechtlichen Regelungen auf die Angelfischerei in SH

Als Erfolg verzeichnen wir, dass unser Einwand zur Änderung des LFischG zum Datenschutz beim §44 (2) Punkt 6 „den Fahrtverlauf von Wasserfahrzeugen, von denen aus Fischfang betrieben wird, zu kontrollieren; auf Verlangen der Fischereiaufsichtsperson hat die Schiffsführung den Fahrtverlauf zu belegen und dabei auch notwendigen Einblick in elektronische Aufzeichnungen wie beispielsweise Seekartenplotter zu gewähren“ Wirkung gezeigt hat und aus dem Entwurf gestrichen wurde. Dieses hatte uns ja bereits das Landeszentrum für Datenschutz Schleswig- Holstein mitgeteilt und wurde heute so bestätigt. Jetzt entscheidet der Landtag über die Änderungen- wir dürfen also gespannt bleiben.

Bezüglich LFischG §39 (1)3, wurde fast 90 Minuten diskutiert. Wir haben die unterschiedlichen Standpunkte diskutiert und auf die daraus resultierenden Probleme zum Beispiel für Angler und für die Hochseeangelschiffe hingewiesen. Hier wurde keine Einigung über die Zukunft erzielt, jedoch klargestellt, dass die aktuelle Situation zur Verunsicherung bei Anglern führen kann. Dieses wurde auch anhand von Beispielen aufgezeigt. Interessant ist hierbei natürlich auch die unterschiedliche Interpretation des §39(1)3. und des TSG §17 in Verbindung mit §1 TSG. Wir haben auch im Anschluss noch mit dem im MELUND für Tierschutz verantwortlichen Mitarbeiter diskutiert und aufgezeigt, dass Angler keine Tiermörder sind und der §39 (3) nicht die Extreme der Angler verhindert wird.

Was wir klar abgelehnt haben, sind zusätzliche Vorgaben, wann man einen Fisch zurücksetzen darf und wann nicht (z.B. gerade abgelaichte Meerforelle nach der Schonzeit). Soll der Angler zukünftig den gefangenen Fisch hältern, um alle möglichen Fallbeispiele zu prüfen? Das ist dann wohl praxisfremd. Wir haben ganz klar für die Abschaffung des §39(1)3. plädiert, konnten hier jedoch leider keine Einigkeit mit allen Teilnehmern erzielen. Hier wird sich jetzt die Politik mit beschäftigen und wir das Ergebnis abwarten müssen.
  Der für uns wichtigste Punkt war natürlich Punkt 3, nämlich die Möglichkeiten der Verbesserung der angeltouristischen Rahmenbedingungen. Hier haben wir kurz die aktuelle Situation und die Probleme geschildert. Natürlich sind viele Probleme nicht auf Landesebene entstanden oder zu ändern, jedoch gibt es gewisse Rahmenbedingungen, die vom Land zu beeinflussen sind. So darf es keine zusätzlichen Einschränkungen für Angler auf Landesebene geben und Kontrollen müssen geordnet, freundlich und dürfen nur in Maßen stattfinden. Das Kontrollen wichtig und notwendig sind, steht außer Frage. Die Kontrollquote soll jetzt auf 1% erhöht werden. Hier muss man sehen, wie sich die „ein Prozent“ in der Praxis verteilen. Werden die „ein Prozent“ der Angler nur in einem Hafen kontrolliert, ist das sicherlich nicht akzeptabel. Finden jedoch nur alle 8 Wochen Kontrollen des einzelnen Anglers statt, ist das sicherlich im Rahmen. Was sich nicht mehr wiederholen darf, sind tägliche Kontrollen von Kleinbooten eines Anbieters oder von Hochseeangelschiffen in einem Hafen. Angler dürfen nicht pauschal unter Verdacht gestellt werden!

Zudem haben wir an die Politik appelliert, sich ab sofort Gedanken über Möglichkeiten der finanziellen Unterstützung für die angeltouristischen Betriebe zu machen- insbesondere, wenn das Baglimit über 2018 hinaus Bestand haben sollte.
  Änderungen bei der Entrichtung der Fischereiabgabe – zum Beispiel ein Aussetzen – fand nicht bei allen Teilnehmern großen Zuspruch. Hier wurde auf den Nutzen der Fischereiabgabe für Angler – zum Beispiel Mefo- Besatz – hingewiesen. Keine Frage, das sind wichtige Argumente, jedoch benötigt auch der Angeltourismus Unterstützung. Diskutiert wurden verschiedene Alternativen für die Hochseeangelschiffe und so sind wir mit unserem üblichen Optimismus guter Hoffnung, dass hier schnelle und unbürokratische Lösungen für den Angeltourismus geschaffen werden.

Auch über eine Studie zum Angeltourismus wurde beraten. Hier werden sicherlich noch einige Gespräche in kleineren Kreisen folgen.

Zum Schluss waren sich alle Teilnehmer einig, dass dieser „Runde Tisch“ mindestens einmal jährlich oder bei aktuellen Themen auch öfter stattfinden soll.

An dieser Stelle noch einmal vielen Dank an Dennys Bornhöft von der FDP für die Unterstützung, aber natürlich auch alle anderen Vertreter der Parteien aus dem Landtag und natürlich an die Mitarbeiter vom MELUND! 

Jetzt warten wir auf Ergebnisse [FONT=&quot]#6[/FONT].

PS: Bitte habt Verständnis, dass wir keine weiteren Details aus dieser Runde veröffentlichen!


----------



## Wegberger (14. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,



> Bitte habt Verständnis, dass wir keine weiteren Details aus dieser Runde veröffentlichen!



Klasse Ergebnis und wer nicht benannt ist wird auch nix geleistet haben .... denke ich mal.


----------



## kati48268 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Eine Studie über den Nutzen des Angelns
hätte sicherlich größeren Nutzen für die Angler
als so mancher Verbandsmurks, der aus 


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> der Fischereiabgabe für Angler


von Anglern bezahlt wird.

Toller Vorschlag #6 boxt den durch, Jungs!


----------



## Anglerdemo (14. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Toller Vorschlag #6 boxt den durch, Jungs!




Es geht nicht aber gegen jemanden, sondern für Angler und den Angeltourismus und für die vielen Menschen, deren Existenzen davon abhängig sind.

Wir hoffen, alle Angler und Verbände sowie die Politik von der Notwendigkeit überzeugen zu können.

Es wird ja auch ein Schuh daraus. Wenn wir sinnvolle Maßnahmen für en Angeltourismus aus einer Studie ableiten und entwickeln können, werden die Einnahmen durch die Fischereiabgabe auch wieder steigen. Also kein verlorenes Geld, sondern eher eine Investition in die Zukunft!


----------



## kati48268 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Genauso hatte ich das gemeint.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

und wieder einmal habt ihr mit eurer Privatinitiative mehr erreicht, als alle Verbände in Jahrzehnten.
Macht weiter so und verschafft euch Gehör bei Politik und anderen Verantwortlichen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (15. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Heute möchten wir Euch gerne an die Messe "Boot+Angeln, Wassersport 2018" in Rostock am kommenden Wochenende aufmerksam machen!

  Wir vom Team Anglerdemo  werden am Samstag, 17.03.2018 auf dem Stand von Peter Rinow Eure Fragen  beantworten und natürlich auch unsere Spendenbox dabei haben.

 Um 16.30 Uhr werden wir im "Angelforum" einen Vortrag zum Thema "Angelverbote: Meeresangler und deren Zukunft" halten.

  Wir werden dort über die aktuelle Situation berichten, auf drohende  Gefahren für Meeresangler durch zukünftige Verbote und Einschränkungen  hinweisen, aber auch über den aktuellen Stand der Klage berichten.

 Also, Termin merken- wir freuen uns auf Euch!


----------



## Deep Down (15. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ihr leistet für uns alle tolle und beachtliche Arbeit!


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Heute haben wir uns mal zu einer entspannten Gesprächsrunde auf der MS  Einigkeit in Heiligenhafen getroffen. Wir haben über ein paar allgemeine  Themen rund ums Meeresangeln gesprochen, aber natürlich auch über die  aktuelle Situation im Angeltourismus und den morgigen "Runden Tisch" im  Ministerium in Kiel. Hierzu haben wir uns heute noch einmal abgestimmt  und erfreulicherweise festgestellt, dass wir auf einer Linie sind. Danke  an den Anglerverband Schleswig-Holstein, an den Verband der  Hochseeangel- und Bäderschiffe, an die Vertreter des Angeltourismus und  an den DMV e.V. Es war ein fachlicher und freundschaftlicher Austausch  im Interesse der Angler! Danke an unsere Gastgeber Mila und Thomas  Deutsch.



Die Klage vor dem Verwaltungsgericht wird ja namentlich von Thomas Deutsch eingereicht, da der ja stellvertretend für die Angelkuterbetriebe und Angler klagt. Ist das so richtig?


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Klage vor dem Verwaltungsgericht wird ja namentlich von Thomas Deutsch eingereicht, da der ja stellvertretend für die Angelkuterbetriebe und Angler klagt. Ist das so richtig?



Das ist meines Wissens korrekt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Klage vor dem Verwaltungsgericht wird ja  namentlich von Thomas Deutsch eingereicht, da der ja stellvertretend für  die Angelkuterbetriebe und Angler klagt. Ist das so richtig?



Die  Klage wurde von Thomas Deutsch eingereicht, genauer gesagt durch die MS  Einigkeit Schiffahrt Verwaltung UG, vertreten durch Kapitän Thomas  Deutsch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Klage vor dem Verwaltungsgericht wird ja namentlich von Thomas Deutsch eingereicht, da der ja stellvertretend für die Angelkuterbetriebe und Angler klagt. Ist das so richtig?



Darf ich den Grund für Deine Nachfrage wissen? Es wurde ja bereits ausführlich über die Hintergründe berichtet |rolleyes


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Natürlich darft du fragen, antworten aber auch.

Sachen gibt's ... gut, dass das Wochenende kommt ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Natürlich darft du fragen, antworten aber auch.
> 
> Sachen gibt's ... gut, dass das Wochenende kommt ...



Die Antwort verstehe ich jetzt nicht...

Die Frage sollte rhetorisch höflich klingen, ist aber dann wohl nicht gewünscht bzw. führt nicht zu einer Antwort.

Also nächster Versuch. Warum interessiert Dich das zu diesem Zeitpunkt, obwohl bereits ausführlich darüber berichtet wurde?


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Etwas komisch dein Verhalten gerade ... nahezu absurd

Auf eine unbefangene Frage von mir, stellts du statt einer Antwort eine Gegenfrage und monierst, dass ich nicht antworte?!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Etwas komisch dein Verhalten gerade ... nahezu absurd
> 
> Auf eine unbefangene Frage von mir, stellts du statt einer Antwort eine Gegenfrage und monierst, dass ich nicht antworte?!



Absurd = unvernünftig... #c|kopfkrat

Ist Dir die Antwort entgangen? 



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Die  Klage wurde von Thomas Deutsch  eingereicht, genauer gesagt durch die MS  Einigkeit Schiffahrt  Verwaltung UG, vertreten durch Kapitän Thomas  Deutsch.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ohh .. sorry ja, entgangen,
nur dein Posting darauf, dein Frage, erschien auf meinem kleinen Display. Wie verschluckt gewesen deine Antwort.
Sorry

War eine unbefangene Frage beim Frühstückskaffee, da ich deinen Bericht las und einfach bei dem Namen und dem Treffpunkt Kuter nachfragte.
Nichts weiter dahinter ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ohh .. sorry ja, entgangen,
> nur dein Posting darauf erschien auf dem kleinen Display. Wie verschluckt gewesen.
> Sorry
> 
> ...



Alles gut! Mich überraschen bloß solche Fragen von Usern, bei denen ich denke, dass die unsere Veröffentlichungen sehr genau und aufmerksam verfolgen. Dann hinterfrage ich auch immer uns, ob wir nicht deutlich kommuniziert haben und Nachholbedarf haben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Alles gut! Mich überraschen bloß solche Fragen von Usern, bei denen ich denke, dass die unsere Veröffentlichungen sehr genau und aufmerksam verfolgen. Dann hinterfrage ich auch immer uns, ob wir nicht deutlich kommuniziert haben und Nachholbedarf haben.




Kein  Nachholbedarf deinerseits, du siehst ja bei mir gerade, welche richtigen Assoziationen Namen bringen, da bereits kommuniziert.


----------



## Heilbutt (16. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Tolle Arbeit!
Danke für Euer Engagement!
#6#6#6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Heute war wieder ein stressiger Tag, aber wir gewöhnen uns langsam  dran. Erst einen Besuch bei unserem Sponsor Michael Eisele in Oldenburg  abgestattet, dann einen Teller Gyros beim Bootsanglerstammtisch der Fehmarnangler.net  in Großenbrode inhaliert und ein paar gute Freunde begrüßt und  anschließend ging es bei Sturm über die Fehmarnsundbrücke zum Südstrand.  Dort waren wir zur Jahreshauptversammlung des Boots-Anglers-Clubs e.V.  eingeladen und durften über aktuelle Themen rund  um die Einschränkungen und Verbote für uns Meeresangler berichten. Wir  möchten uns an dieser Stelle für die Einladung, für die netten Gespräche  und Diskussionen und natürlich für die großzügigen Spenden in unsere  Spendenbox bedanken! Danke- und sorry noch einmal, dass wir so überzogen  haben und Euren Zeitplan ein wenig durcheinander gebracht haben. Danke  Jungs! 

Morgen sehen wir uns dann hoffentlich in Rostock auf der Messe.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

wofür sorry?
Ihr reißt euch für uns alle den Arxxxx auf, dafür danke ich euch


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wofür sorry?
> Ihr reißt euch für uns alle den Arxxxx auf, dafür danke ich euch




Angedacht war ein "Grußwort" von 30 Minuten, am Ende waren es aber 90 Minuten .


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

623,01  Euro ist das stolze Ergebnis der Spenden von unseren Vorträgen beim  Boots-Angler-Club e.V. am gestrigen Abend auf Fehmarn und von der  heutigen Messe in Rostock! Danke an alle Spender- ganz großes Kino und  eine tolle Unterstützung für unsere Klage.

 An dieser Stelle  natürlich auch vielen Dank an Horst und Fred für Eure heutige  Unterstützung vor Ort, danke an alle Zuhörer, danke an für die tollen  Gespräche, danke an Peter Rinow, für die "Untermiete" auf dem Stand und  natürlich vielen Dank an Torsten Ahrens, der uns den Vortrag auf der  Messe ermöglicht hat.

 Gemeinsam gegen ideologische und  willkürliche Verbote der Freizeitfischerei! 

Wir sind auf einem guten Weg  und ich hoffe, dass wir Angler weiter zusammenwachsen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

macht weiter so Jungs, ihr schafft das und werdet eure Ziele erreichen. Davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (21. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir arbeiten weiter daran, die Öffentlichkeit für die Probleme im Angeltourismus zu sensibilisieren.

http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Sperrzone-gefaehrdet-Arbeitsplaetze

Natürlich arbeiten wir auch hinter den Kullissen weiter und führen viele Gespräche mit der Politik und in den Behörden, arbeiten an unserer neuen Homepage, erstellen aktuell einen Flyer für den Angeltourismus und halten den Kontakt zu den Medien.


----------



## Rheinangler (21. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

.....ganz großes Tennis!!!

Super - weiter so. 

Wenn jetzt noch unser "großer" Verband auf den fahrenden Bus aufspringen würde und Euch zur Seite stehen würde, könnte Bewegung in die Sache kommen. 

Ich befürchte ehrlich gesagt, dass die handvoll Arbeitsplätze niemanden in Berlin juckt. Aber das wird ja sicher nicht Euer Hauptargument sein.

Also viel Erfolg und herzlichen Dank für Euren unermüdlichen Einsatz!!! Möge David gegen Goliath gewinnen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ich befürchte ehrlich gesagt, dass die handvoll Arbeitsplätze niemanden in Berlin juckt. Aber das wird ja sicher nicht Euer Hauptargument sein.


Andere Baustelle im Staate Mittelgermanien als Beispiel:
Ich zahle nur bar an den Kassen Supermarkt etc. und Selbstkassen werden nicht genutzt und lautstark bespöttelt.

Auf alle Fragen nach Kärtchen und Kundenbindungsdingbums:
"Ich möchte doch auch morgen noch einen Menschen als Kassierer/Kassiererin hier sitzen haben!"
Manche brauchen ein bischen, aber plötzlich fängt Kassierer/in an zu strahlen wenn die "Checkung" kommt, dass es mittelfristig um den Arbeitplatz geht.

Das liegt in unser aller Macht u. Hand so zu tun, es wirkt nämlich auf Dauer und mit *unbeirrbarer Penetranz und Freundlichkeit*, Position zu beziehen und zu sagen "Nein!" und "So nicht!".


----------



## Flatfish86 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Mecklenburg/Bad-Doberan/Freizeitspass-Angeln-bei-Urlaubern-beliebt


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Mecklenburg/Bad-Doberan/Freizeitspass-Angeln-bei-Urlaubern-beliebt




Schön, dass Frau Kerber keine Einbrüche durch das Baglimit befürchtet. Dann ist ja alles halb so schlimm und die Rückgänge bei den Kuttern, Bootsvermietern und Angelgeschäften beruhen wohl auf anderen Umständen #q.

Die sitzen mit ihren Ärs... auf dem Bürostühlen und malen sich ihre rosarote Beamtenwelt.

Ich musste mich wirklich bemühen, in diesem Posting freundlich zu bleiben....


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Neuer "Runder Tisch" im April in Warnemünde.

http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Mecklenburg/Rostock/Angler-sehen-sich-in-die-Enge-getrieben


----------



## Hezaru (25. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Gut gemacht, ihr leistet wieder mal tolle Arbeit.
Wir haben einen Baggersee mit 10 Ha den wir teilweise befischen durften (Rest Landschaftsschutzgebiet). Jetzt wurde der Naturschutzlevel erhöht (ich weiss noch nichts genaues) aber wir dürfen auf nur noch 30m Uferlänge Angeln. Wir (Verein) oder der Verpächter werden klagen. Das letzte Wort ist noch nicht gesprochen. Jetzt begreifen es auch unsere Vorstände im Süden was da auf uns zukommt.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Neuer "Runder Tisch" im April in Warnemünde.
> 
> http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Mecklenburg/Rostock/Angler-sehen-sich-in-die-Enge-getrieben



Vielleicht solltet ihr einen Herrn Zaade dazu auch mal einladen und mal erklären, dass das was er mit seinem Stralsunder Angelverein abzieht der letzte Mist ist.


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Weiter geht es mit der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!

http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Landespolitik-soll-helfen-im-Kampf-gegen-Belt-Sperrzone


----------



## bacalo (26. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Erneut besten Dank für dein/euer Engagement und lasst bitte den Fuß zwischen Zarge und Türblatt des betreffenden Dienstzimmers#6.


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. März 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir wünschen allen Anglern und Unterstützern ein schönes Osterfest! 

Heute gab es die Nachricht vom Verwaltungsgericht in Schleswig, dass  unsere Klage an das Verwaltungsgericht Köln verwiesen wurde, da die  Bundesrepublik Deutschland durch das BMUB vertreten wird. Das BMUB sitzt  in Bonn und die Zuständigkeit liegt somit im Bezirk des  Verwaltungsgericht in Köln.

 Uns aber egal, wo wir unseren Prozess gewinnen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








.
 Sollte der Osterhase unsere Klage finanziell unterstützen wollen, an dieser Stelle noch einmal unser PayPal Link.
www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke

 Ohne PayPal per Banküberweisung geht es natürlich auch:

 Konto: WiSH e.V. 
 Verwendungszweck: "Klage Angelverbot"
 Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
 IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15


----------



## Flatfish86 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Gerade auf FB gesehen!

https://ostseefreunde.com/

Finde das Konzept total klasse und hoffe, dass es gut angenommen wird! Ich werds mit meinen Kiddis machen, wenn sie alt genug sind! #6 Endlich mal wieder etwas frischer Wind in der Kutterszene!


----------



## punkarpfen (3. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hi. Ich war vorgestern im ASC Heiligenhafen und habe dort von der Idee erfahren. Ich denke, dass es eine sinnvolle Reaktion auf das Baglimit ist. Ich kann mir das zur Ferienzeit sehr gut vorstellen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich sehe das eher mit gemischten Gefühlen! 

Natürlich ist es wichtig und richtig, sich neue Märkte zu erschließen. Das Konzept macht einen guten Eindruck und kann sicherlich für Familien attraktiv sein.

Allerdings sehe ich auch negative Punkte. Ich beantworte zur Zeit ca. 10 Anfragen pro Woche, welche Kutter noch auf Dorsch fahren. Mails wie "[FONT=&quot]Durch das Thema Fangmenge für Dorsch bin ich etwas verunsichert, da ich von Angelfreunden gehört habe, dass manche Kutter nur noch auf Plattfisch fahren. Welche Kutter fahren noch auf Dorsch?" sind an der Tagesordnung. Die Kapitäne haben bis zu 10 Anfragen täglich. Somit tragen Plattfischtouren auch zur Verunsicherung bei der Anglerschaft bei. Die meisten Kapitäne leben von ihrer Stammkundschaft mit Zielfisch Dorsch. Durch die festen Plattfischtouren nimmt man sich also die Möglichkeit Stammkunden flexibel zu bedienen.

Auch empfinde ich die Kosten sehr hoch. 4 Stunden mit 2 Kindern von 12 Jahren sind mal eben 120.- Euro, fährt Mutti noch mit sogar 160.- Euro! Das wird vermutlich in der Regel also ein einmaliges Erlebnis bleiben. Die Angelzeit beträgt bummelig 2, maximal 3 Stunden.  Für 40.- Euro/ Person bekomme ich auch eine 8 Stunden Tour auf Dorsch, in den AWZ wird auch keine Fischereiabgabe fällig. Kinder zahlen nur 20.- Euro, genauso wie Mitfahrer.  Will also ein Kind angeln, Mama und Papa nur begleiten, bin 8 Stunden auf See für 60.- Euro. Die Fische werden bei Bedarf auch filetiert, Leihgerät ist verfügbar.

Ich denke, dass Hochseeangeln nur eine Zukunft mit dem Zielfisch Dorsch hat. 

Ja, für Familien könnte das Plattfischangeln der Ostseefreunde als einmaliges Erlebnis interessant sein, denke jedoch, dass sich das auf Dauer und außerhalb der Ferien nicht durchsetzen wird und man unter Umständen Stammkundschaft verlieren wird.

Ich wünsche den Kapitänen aber selbstverständlich viel Erfolg für das Konzept! Mir ist es wichtig, dass die Jungs alle eine Zukunft haben.

Übrigens sind die Dorschfänge zur Zeit wirklich grandios, (fast) alle Angler gehen zufrieden von Bord,

Die MS Einigkeit, MS Karoline, MS Südwind, MS Silverland und MS Kehrheim fahren weiterhin auf Dorsch. Mehrtagesfahrten auf Dorsch bietet zudem die MS Seho an, ab sofort auch wieder von Heiligehafen aus (im März ja ab Dänemark). 

Dann gibt es Angebote mit Übernachtung, Frühstück und Eintopf für 60.- Euro. Das ist natürlich ein Paket für Angler, dann noch schöne Dorsche und die Angler kommen wieder. 

PS. Am meisten stört mich an dem Angebot, dass unsere Gegner ihr Ziel erreicht haben! Wir fangen weniger Dorsche, aber glaubt doch nicht, dass das Berücksichtigung  bei Anglern findet. Höchstens in Prozent bei der Quote der kommerziellen Fischerei.


[/FONT]


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

sei nicht traurig,

es geht langsam zu Ende.
wie die Butterfahrten


----------



## Wegberger (3. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Lars,

unterstütz euch denn langsam mal der LSVF-SH ? 
Ihr habt doch langsam öfters Zusammentreffen gehabt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> 
> unterstütz euch denn langsam mal der LSVF-SH ?
> Ihr habt doch langsam öfters Zusammentreffen gehabt.



Nein!


----------



## Wegberger (3. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Lars,



> Nein!


 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Wenn die euch nicht unterstützen, dann halten die sich komplett raus ... oder positionieren sie sich gegen euch ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Wenn die euch nicht unterstützen, dann halten die sich komplett raus ... oder positionieren sie sich gegen euch ?



Das kann ich nicht so einfach beantworten!

Wir dürfen in deren Forum posten, aber man ist nicht immer einer Meinung. Ist die Antwort ok? |rolleyes


----------



## Wegberger (3. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Lars,



> Wir dürfen in deren Forum posten, aber man ist nicht immer einer Meinung. Ist die Antwort ok?



War ja nicht meine Frage #c ... aber ok #h

Für den geneigten Mitleser südlich von Hamburg, ist diese Abkürzung : LSVF-SH, der Präsine- Landesverband in Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## punkarpfen (4. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hi, ich war Ostermontag mit der Südwind draussen. So ziemlich jeder an Bord konnte das Baglimit mit guten Durchschnittsgrößen erreichen. Leider waren nur etwa 15 Angler an Bord, obwohl die Wetterbedingungen gut waren. 
Auf den nicht ganz so beliebten Kuttern ist fast nichts los. Für die Ferienzeit ist das ein gutes Angebot, zumal Leihgerät und Köder im Fahrpreis enthalten sind. Ich bin sicherlich nicht die Zielgruppe, aber für Anfänger ist das eine gute Sache.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flatfish86 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich verstehe nicht, warum das hier gleich wieder negativ dargestellt wird! 
Ich sehe das als Chance insbesondere Kinder für das Angeln zu begeistern! Ich erinnere mich noch genau, wie ich als 10-Jähriger das erste Mal auf einem Kutter war mit einigen Betrunkenen und nicht gerade kinderfreundlicher Besatzung. Hat mich aber trotzdem nicht davon abgehalten Meeresangler zu werden.
Man sollte sich nicht nur auf seine Stammkunden verlassen, denn die sterben auch irgendwann weg, wenn keine neuen Nachkommen. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, Kutterangeln wie es meistens bisher durchgeführt wurde, reizt immer weniger junge Leute. Das Kuttersterben hat doch schon lange vor Bag-Limit und Angelverboten angefangen und ich glaube, dass ist einer der Gründe! Die jungen Wilden wollen lieber Watangeln, Kajak, Belly oder mit dem Boot los. In meinem Freundeskreis haben alle mal mit Kutterangeln angefangen, aber heute macht es eigentlich keiner mehr, weil andere Sachen attraktiver sind (flexibler, man ist der eigene Herr, man kann alleine oder nur mit Freunden unter sich sein, manchmal günstiger etc.). Ich finde es daher gut, wenn Alternativprogramme geschaffen werden, die vielleicht auch wieder andere Zielgruppen ansprechen.


----------



## gründler (4. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht so einfach beantworten!
> 
> Wir dürfen in deren Forum posten, aber man ist nicht immer einer Meinung. Ist die Antwort ok? |rolleyes



Manchmal ist es besser sein eigenes Ding zu machen und die anderen komplett aussen vor lassen....wer was will oder ernsthaft möchte,kommt von allein,wenn nicht weiß man was man davon zu halten hat.

Und ganz ehrlich du erreichst mehr Leute über FB und hier als bei bei Falschen Propheten.

|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Ich finde es daher gut, wenn Alternativprogramme geschaffen werden, die vielleicht auch wieder andere Zielgruppen ansprechen.



Keine Frage, jedoch habe ich meine Zweifel, dass das zum Erfolg führt! Ich wünsche es den Jungs von ganzen Herzen, doch reicht das zum mittelfristigen Überleben?

Da bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung- es geht auf den Angelkuttern um Dorsche! Plattfisch kann nur eine Alternative bei Schlechtwetter sein, aber nicht um dauerhaft zu überleben.

Auch in diesem Fall lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich hab vor Jahren mal von Kiel aus eine reine Plattfisch-Kuttertour gemacht. War eine lustige Truppe u. a. mit Horst Hennings. Wir hatten einen Heidenspaß und haben ausreichend gefangen. Aber das war so eine Art Kult-Traditionstour. Ob damit wirklich die fehlenden Dorschbuchungen ausgeglichen werden können, wage ich zu bezweifeln. An einer Aufhebung oder zumindest starken Verbesserung des Baglimits führt kein Weg vorbei.


----------



## punkarpfen (4. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> An einer Aufhebung oder zumindest starken Verbesserung des Baglimits führt kein Weg vorbei.


Das sehe ich genauso. Es könnte aber helfen die Zeit bis dahin noch zu überbrücken. Denkbar wären auch kombinierte Touren, wo man erst auf Dorsch und dann auf Butt geht.


Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anglerdemo (4. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir werden oft gefragt, wer eigentlich alles zu unserem Team gehört.  Unsere vielen Aufgaben können wir ja nicht mit zwei Personen bewältigen  und so gibt es einige Personen, die fleißig im Hintergrund arbeiten. So  freuen wir uns, dass wir heute unsere liebe Tina bei der Vorstellung der  neuen Homepage www.erlebnis-meer.de auf ein Foto bekommen haben. 

 Ja, unsere neue Homepage! 

 Wir haben die Homepage für den Angeltourismus in Schleswig- Holstein ja bereits mehrfach erwähnt und angekündigt. Wir sind in der Endphase der Vorbereitung und werden die Seite in der kommenden Woche online stellen. 

 Was erwartet Euch auf der neuen Homepage? 

  Zum Start werden wir den Schwerpunkt selbstverständlich auf das  Hochseeangeln legen. Wir werden Euch die Hochseeangelschiffe und die  Kapitäne vorstellen, aber auch Infos über die für uns Angler  interessanten Fischarten in der Ostsee geben, über die gesetzlichen  Bestimmungen in Schleswig- Holstein und die wichtigsten Fangplätze  informieren.

 Auf einer Seite von Anglern für Angler dürfen natürlich auch  leckere Fischrezepte nicht fehlen. 

 In den nächsten Wochen und Monaten werden wir die Seite ständig erweitern. 

  So werden wir Bootsvermieter, Angelfachgeschäfte und spezielle  Unterkünfte für Angler vorstellen, aber auch Tipps zu Restaurants oder  Veranstaltungen rund um unser Hobby veröffentlichen. In Zukunft werdet  Ihr dort auch verschiedene Aktionen zum Hochseeangeln finden. 

 Lasst Euch überraschen! Wir werden Euch natürlich noch rechtzeitig über den genauen Starttermin informieren.


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Lars,

aus gegebenen Anlass muss ich jetzt mal auf BV Ebene nachfragen:
Olaf Lindner beschreibt ja die BV Aktivitäten zum eurem Projekt "Angeldemo" als begleitend positiv.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=337745

Kannst du seine positive Einschätzung der Unterstützung teilen ?


----------



## Anglerdemo (4. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Dazu stelle ich dann mal die Frage und Antwort hier ein.



> *[FONT=&quot]Frage 5:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  Warum wurde nicht mit Anglerdemo zusammen an der Verhinderung des  Baglimits gearbeitet? Wie hat der DAFV sich an Anglerdemo beteiligt bzw.  diese unterstützt? Wie ist denn der Auftritt von Frau Dr. H-K zustande  gekommen? Wer und wie steht ihr im Kontakt mit Anglerdemo?[/FONT]*
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Lindner: Wir haben uns auf  der Fishing Masters Show mit einem eigenen Kutter an der Anglerdemo  beteiligt, auf Einladung der Anglerdemo an der Podiumsdiskussion und der  anschließenden Pressekonferenz teilgenommen. Wir haben dazu  Mitteilungen und Einladungen an unsere Mitgliedsverbände kommuniziert.  Dazu waren wir auch auf der folgenden Demonstration in Heiligenhafen  beteiligt. Unser Geschäftsführer und die Vertreter einiger  Landesverbände haben sich mehrfach mit Lars Wernicke ausgetauscht. Wir  sind bereits in Gesprächen mit dem Ministerium zum Thema bag-limit 2019.  Das bag-limit für den Dorsch hat übrigens nichts mit den Angelverboten  in den Schutzgebieten der Nord- und Ostsee zu tun. Der Dorsch ist ein  Wirtschaftsgut und wird über Quoten geregelt und die Freizeitfischerei  wurde mit dem bag-limit in die Quotenregelung erstmals einbezogen. Die  Angelverbote in den Schutzgebieten wurden erlassen um schädliche  Einflüsse auf die Schutzgüter der Schutzgebiete zu unterbinden. Was  diese schädlichen Einflüsse sind, konnte uns leider bis heute niemand  sagen. [/FONT][/FONT]



Ja, man kann das so beantworten und schreibt nichts falsches .

Wir haben mehrfach den Kontakt zum Bundesverband gesucht und auch den DAFV und speziell Frau Dr. Happach- Kasan zu einer Stellungnahme im Rahmen der Podiumsdiskussion bei der FMS 2017 eingeladen.

Der DAFV war zudem mit einem Kutter -Ostpreussen II - im Rahmen der FMS bei der Demo 1.0 dabei, so wie alle anderen Hochseeangelschiffe ebenfalls. 

Bei Anglerdemo 2.0 war der DAFV nach meinen Infos durch den Geschäftsführer Ali Seggelke vertreten. Zu Ali pflege ich auch mehr oder weniger regelmäßig den Kontakt.


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Lars,



> Ja, man kann das so beantworten und schreibt nichts falsches .
> 
> Wir haben mehrfach den Kontakt zum Bundesverband gesucht und auch  den DAFV und speziell Frau Dr. Happach- Kasan zu einer Stellungnahme im  Rahmen der Podiumsdiskussion bei der FMS 2017 eingeladen.
> 
> ...



Na dann haben die ja die Sache voll gerockt und sich genauso reingehangen wie in anderen Sachen.

Persönlich bin ich darüber froh. Danke für deine schnelle Info.


----------



## Koenigsgambit (6. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Gerade auf NDR Aktuell kurzer  Bericht über drohende
Angelverbote in Ostsee; Erwähnung dass auch Wissenschaftler bereits sagen, dass durch Verbote die Bestände nicht geschützt
werden. Und Hinweis auf den morgigen runden Tisch!
Leider noch nicht in der Mediathek, daher noch kein link möglich. 
Alles nur Dank Anglerdemo!
Danke.


----------



## Anglerdemo (7. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir waren zu Gast in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Auf Einladung von Horst Stark waren wir beim „Runden Tisch“ in Warnemünde. Zu Gast waren neben Minister Till Backhaus und seinem Referenten Ulf Blume auch der Geschäftsführer des Tourismusverbandes Bernd Fischer, Kutterkapitäne, Vertreter aus Angelverbänden und Vereinen, Guides und Simon Weltersbach vom Thünen- Institut als Vertretung von Harry Strehlow, der sich auf Dienstreise in Kopenhagen befand und entschuldigen ließ.

Auf der Agenda standen viele Themen, u.a. natürlich in erster Linie Beschränkungen und Verbote für uns Angler, aber auch – und das war sicherlich der wichtigste Punkt an diesem Abend – finanzielle Hilfen für den Angeltourismus. So zeigte Andreas Retzlaff vom Angelkutter Moret aus Warnemünde die aktuelle Situation auf. Die Rückgänge an Angeltouristen auf den Angelkuttern fallen in MVP ähnlich stark wie in Schleswig- Holstein aus. Minister Backhaus und Ulf Blume sagten sofort die Prüfung verschiedener finanzieller Hilfen zu und werden zeitnah konkrete Vorschläge erarbeiten. Wir haben neben einer finanziellen Unterstützung zudem Erleichterungen bei der Fischereiabgabe und beim Küstenfischereischein für Angler auf Kuttern vorgeschlagen. Auch diese Ideen werden im Ministerium geprüft. Zudem werde der Minister einen Termin für die Kutterkapitäne in Brüssel vereinbaren, um dort gemeinsam mit den Betroffenen bei der Kommission die Probleme zu schildern. Das ist sicherlich eine sehr gute Idee, abzuwarten bleibt jedoch, ob die Kommission sich der Probleme annehmen wird. 


Minister Backhaus versprach, dass es in MVP unter seine Regie auf Landesebene keine neuen Verbote durch Natura-2000 geben wird, solange der Erhaltungszustand der Schutzgüter keine Verschlechterung zeige. Diese Aussage ist für uns jedoch nichts wert, denn es fehlte die klare Aussage, dass es Angler nur treffen würde, wenn wissenschaftlich bewiesen sei, dass Angeln die Gebiete nachweislich negativ beeinträchtigen würde. So ist die Aussage für uns lediglich als „medienwirksam“ einzustufen, aber inhaltlich wertlos. Das zeigt unsere Erfahrung an den Beispielen der AWZ oder auch im Binnensee in Großenbrode bei uns in Schleswig- Holstein! Wie schnell Verbote ausgesprochen werden, wissen wir ja- mit welchen fadenscheinigen Begründungen, können wir am Beispiel Rügendamm nachlesen.
  Des Weiteren wurde über die Problematik der „1000- Meter Linie“, den Kormoran und die Hetzjagd durch PETA gesprochen. Minister Backhaus wird die Kormoran- Situation auf Bundesebene ansprechen und ist sich der Situation bewusst. Auch über PETA wurde diskutiert und alle Beteiligten waren einer Meinung, dass die Vorgehensweise nicht geduldet werden kann. Auch das Verhalten der Staatsanwaltschaft in Rostock bei der Anzeige gegen die Teilnehmer der Benefizveranstaltung der Bootsangler wurde aufs schärfste verurteilt und man muss sich überlegen, wie man hiermit umgehen muss. Ist das gar ein Fall für das Justizministerium in Schwerin?

Bedanken möchten wir uns auch bei Simon Weltersbach vom TI, der die aktuelle Situation um die Dorschbestände geschildert hat. Der 2016’er Jahrgang ist - nach neuesten Untersuchungen – sogar noch stärker als bisher angenommen ausgefallen, der 2017’er Jahrgang jedoch wieder unterdurchschnittlich. Das bedeutet, dass sich die Zukunft um den Ostseedorsch an einem einzigen Jahrgang festmachen lässt. Minister Backhaus wird sich für eine Erhöhung des Baglimit einsetzen, wir haben jedoch deutlich Stellung bezogen, dass eine Erhöhung des Baglimit nicht das Ziel sein kann, sondern lediglich eine Abschaffung! Das Baglimit wurde „zum Wiederaufbau der Dorschbestände“ eingeführt. Da die Laicherbiomasse spätestens im kommenden Jahr im sicheren Bereich sein wird, gibt es für die Politik keinen Grund mehr, am Baglimit festzuhalten. Auch eine diskutierte Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes oder eine Schonzeit für Dorschangler wurde durch uns abgelehnt! Wir benötigen keine neuen Einschränkungen, sondern liberalere Regelungen, zum Beispiel „Catch & Decide“!

Gegen 22.00 Uhr und nach 4 Stunden konstruktivem Austausch beendete Horst Stark das Treffen. Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer für die Diskussionen und natürlich auch an Minister Till Backhaus, der sich nach einer anstrengenden Woche trotzdem an einem Freitagabend die Zeit für uns Angler genommen hat. Till Backhaus hat noch einmal darauf hingewiesen, dass es keinen Keil zwischen Anglern und der Fischerei geben darf- diese Aussage unterschreiben wir zu 100%! Wir fordern allerdings dann auch gleiche Hilfen [FONT=&quot][/FONT]. 

Vielen Dank auch Anja von Pasewalk für Ihre Ausführungen zur Bedeutung für das Angeln von Kindern und Jugendliche!


----------



## hans albers (7. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

danke für die infos /update...


----------



## kati48268 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

*So* geht Angelpolitik & Lobbyismus!


----------



## Moringotho (7. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

sers,

danke für das update und euren einsatz!

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Anglerdemo (7. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Nach uns vorliegenden Informationen direkt aus Kopenhagen soll laut ICES  das Baglimit in 2019 in der westlichen Ostsee Bestand  haben! Für uns fast unglaublich. Wir bleiben natürlich dran!


----------



## bacalo (7. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Danke Lars, auch für die letzte Message|bigeyes.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Mod: Gelöscht wegen Off-Topic. Ggf. bitte eigenen Thread erstellen. Danke für Dein Verständnis.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

_Mod: Beitrag gelöscht, da es sich auf vorhergegangenen Off-Topic bezog. Danke für Dein Verständnis. LG, Georg_


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

_Mod: Erneut wegen Off-Topic gelöscht. _


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

_Mod.: Off-Topic_


----------



## Anglerdemo (8. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ein Kurzbericht zum "Runden Tisch" iN Warnemünde im NDR.


https://www.ndr.de/…/Runder-Tisch-der-Fischer-in-Warnemuend…


----------



## bacalo (8. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Lars, die westliche Ostsee ist mein Pol; es zieht mich immer und immer etc.etc. wieder hoch in den Norden.
Wenn ich ich als Gast 5 x in der Woche mit einem Kutter meiner Wahl auf die See fahre, freue ich mich auf jeden Dorsch. Wenn ich als einfacher Gast auch unter dem Baglimit falle, ist diese Vorgabe unverhältnismäßig im Sinne des EU-Rechts. 

Schade


----------



## Ørret (9. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Auf NDR läuft grad die Sendung Die Tricks mit Fisch und Meeresfrüchten....dabei geht's auch um den Dorsch...hab's grad erst eingeschaltet, wird aber Mittwoch morgens um 6 Uhr wiederholt.
Recht interessant..


----------



## Flatfish86 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Ørret schrieb:


> Auf NDR läuft grad die Sendung Die Tricks mit Fisch und Meeresfrüchten....dabei geht's auch um den Dorsch...hab's grad erst eingeschaltet, wird aber Mittwoch morgens um 6 Uhr wiederholt.
> Recht interessant..



Danke für den Tipp! Hier gibt es den Beitrag auch in der Mediathek:

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/Die-Tricks-mit-Fisch-und-Meeresfruechten,tricks128.html


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (10. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

...alle in einen Sack stecken ... _(Mod: gelöscht)_


----------



## Anglerdemo (10. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die Kapitäne in Mecklenburg- Vorpommern haben am Freitag beim "Runden Tisch" in Warnemünde gegenüber Minister Backhaus deutlich geäußert, dass Sie Unterstützung benötigen, um die aktuell schwierigen Zeiten zu überstehen. Es geht hier ja nicht nur um die Angelkutter und die Unternehmen, sondern auch um eine Tradition und ein maritimes Erbe. Angelkutter gehören in die Häfen an der deutschen Ostseeküste und die Wertschöpfung für Wirtschaft in den strukturschwachen Regionen ist enorm und muss zwingend erhalten bleiben. Angelkutter gehören für viele Touristen zum Urlaub und zum Hafen und ziehen überall an der Küste „Sehleute“ an. 176 Millionen Euro Umsatz p.a. durch Meeresangler in Deutschland sprechen eine deutliche Sprache- was sind da ein paar hunderttausend Euro einmalige Hilfe durch die Länder MVP und S-H? Der Erhalt dieser Tradition sollte es der Politik wert sein, ein paar Töpfe anzuzapfen. Gefühlt ist für alles in diesem Land Geld vorhanden, nur die Angelkutter fallen durch das Netz? Bei Auflagen, Kontrollen und Vorgaben gibt es auch immer Zuständigkeiten. Wenn Hilfe benötigt wird soll jedoch niemand verantwortlich sein? Das können und wollen wir nicht glauben! Die Politik muss endlich und sofort die Unterstützung auf den Weg bringen, damit der Erhalt dieses maritimen Erbes eine Chance hat. 

  Hierzu haben sich gestern die Kapitäne aus MVP getroffen und die benötigte Hilfe formuliert. An diesem Gespräch hat auch der Geschäftsführer des Tourismusverbandes Bernd Fischer teilgenommen und auch „unser“ Horst Strak war natürlich vor Ort!
  Jungs, wir drücken Euch die Daumen, dass die Unterstützung durch das Land schnellstmöglich auf den Weg gebracht wird. Danke Herr Minister Backhaus für Ihre Bereitschaft, hier finanzielle Unterstützung zu prüfen.

  Ja, und wir hoffen auch endlich auf ein positives Signal der Politik in Schleswig- Holstein. Denn auch hier läuft die Zeit gegen die Unternehmen im Angeltourismus!


----------



## Bitti2 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Moin,

vielleicht sehe ich das falsch, aber sobald die Interessengruppe der Kutterkapitäne für Ihre Ausfälle entschädigt werden, ist eine der wichtigsten Lobbygruppen gegen Bag-Limit und Schutzgebiet kaltgestellt.

Nicht das ich den Kutterleuten das nicht gönne, aber danach ist der Druck auf die Politik gleich viel niedriger. Das einzig verbleibende Mittel ist dann Eure Klage dagegen, jedenfalls gegen das Angelverbotsgebiet. Geht die verloren, ist der derzeitige Status für alle Ewigkeit manifestiert bzw wird immer schlimmer. Dann ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.

keep fighting...


----------



## Hering 58 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Danke Lars,für die Infos.


----------



## Anglerdemo (10. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Bitti2 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> vielleicht sehe ich das falsch, aber sobald die Interessengruppe der Kutterkapitäne für Ihre Ausfälle entschädigt werden, ist eine der wichtigsten Lobbygruppen gegen Bag-Limit und Schutzgebiet kaltgestellt.
> 
> ...



Wir sehen das tatsächlich anders. Wofür klagen wir, wenn die Kutter das Urteil nicht mehr erleben? Wofür kämpfen wir gegen das Baglimit, wenn die Abschaffung den Anglern nicht mehr hilft?

Ich sehe die Unterstüzung wirklich positiv! Wenn wir das hinbekommen, stellt das die Bedeutung der Hochseeangelschiffe und Angelkutter auf eine höhere Ebene und wir gewinnen an Ansehen. Wir müssen den Punkt der Anerkennung "des maritimen Erbe" und als wichtigen Bestandteil des Tourismus erreichen- dann sind wir auf einem guten Weg. Hoffen wir zumindest |rolleyes


----------



## Anglerdemo (14. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

In den letzten Monaten haben wir in den Medien sehr viel über die Probleme rund um das Meeresangeln in der Ostsee berichtet. Angelverbote, Fangbegrenzungen und rückläufige Umsätze im Angeltourismus dominierten die Meldungen. 
  Natürlich gab es aber auch viele positive Meldungen, so zum Beispiel das sich die Dorschbestände erholen, die Fänge spürbar anziehen und die Hochseeangelschiffe uns Angler nahezu täglich zum Fisch bringen. Viele zufriedene Meeresangler haben uns in den letzten Wochen mit tollen Berichten im Internet bestätigt.

  Nebenbei haben wir mit unseren Meldungen und unserer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aber auch das Interesse bei den Medien für das Hochseeangeln geweckt, also abseits der negativen Meldungen. Diese Woche hatte sich SAT1 bei uns gemeldet, um einen Bericht über das Hochseeangeln an Bord der MS Einigkeit zu drehen. Das nette Team – die vom Hochseeangeln überhaupt keine Vorstellungen hatten – waren heute pünktlich um 07.30 Uhr an Bord und drehten einen Bericht über alles, was zu einem erfolgreichen Angeltag auf einem Hochseeangelschiff gehört- abseits der negativen Meldungen, sondern einfach mal ein Bericht über uns Angler. Warum und wie oft wir eine Tour machen, wie sind wir zum Angeln gekommen, was gibt es zu essen an Bord und warum benutzt man wann welchen Köder. 

  Viele Fragen, viele verschiedene Antworten. Wir Angler sind so verschieden wie unsere Köder!

  Wir sind auf den Bericht gespannt und werden Euch den Sendetermin natürlich rechtzeitig mitteilen.

  Vielen Dank an die Crew der MS Einigkeit für diesen schönen Tag auf See. Wir hatten trotz schlechtem Wetter heute verdammt viel Spaß an Bord und einen geilen Tag auf der Ostsee und nebenbei noch schöne Dorsche fangen können.

  Hochseeangeln ist „In“- wann sehen wir uns an der Küste? Bis bald an der Ostsee!


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,

den Bericht werde ich mir gerne ansehen und ich bin sicher, dass er ein positives Gesamtbild der Hochseeangler vermittelt.



> Hochseeangeln ist „In“- wann sehen wir uns an der Küste?



Da ich vor über 30 Jahren nach einem Ausflug nach Fehmarn entdeckt habe, dass Hochseeangeln nun überhaupt nicht mein Ding ist, und ich nach 15 Jahren regelmäßigen Ausflügen an die Bodden vor 3 Jahren auch diese Aktivität aufgegeben habe, wahrscheinlich niemals.



> Wir Angler sind so verschieden wie unsere Köder!



Trotzdem wünsche ich euch weiterhin viel Erfolg bei euren Angeltouren und eurem Kampf gegen die unbegründeten Einschränkungen an der Küste.


----------



## punkarpfen (15. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hi,
ich bin sehr gespannt und ich glaube, dass solche Berichte auch den Einen oder Anderen zum Hochseeangeln motivieren könnte. Ich denke schon, dass sich die Kutterangelei in den letzten Jahren stark geändert hat. Die Zeit, wo sprittige Angelfreunde mit abenteuerlichen Würfen die 200g Eigenbaupilker in bedrohliche Geschosse verwandelt haben, sind vorbei. Es wird deutlich feiner gefischt und ähnelt der Raubfischangelei im Süßwasser.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,

meinen letzten Dorsch hab ich im Strelasund auf Gummifisch gefangen. War sogar über 90. 

War sehr entäuscht darüber, denn bis kurz vorm Boot hoffte ich auf nen kapitalen Zander.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin sehr gespannt und ich glaube, dass solche Berichte auch den Einen oder Anderen zum Hochseeangeln motivieren könnte. Ich denke schon, dass sich die Kutterangelei in den letzten Jahren stark geändert hat. Die Zeit, wo sprittige Angelfreunde mit abenteuerlichen Würfen die 200g Eigenbaupilker in bedrohliche Geschosse verwandelt haben, sind vorbei. Es wird deutlich feiner gefischt und ähnelt der Raubfischangelei im Süßwasser.



Aber auch nur teilweise. Wir hatten zwar nicht die "Spitis" an Bord, jedoch sieht man wirklich alle unterschiedlichen Ausrüstungen auf so einem Kutter. Fakt ist auch, dass der Pilker den Gummifischen gestern stark überlegen war (in Bezug auf die Anzahl der Fänge, der Dorsch des Tages ging auf GuFi). Bei den Wassertiefen von mehr als 20 Meter, waren bei manchen Driften auch 80g angesagt, um den Köder zuverlässig am Grund zu halten. Im Fehmarnbelt geht ja eigentlich immer ein Strom. 

Es war auf jeden Fall ein schöner Tag auf dem Wasser! Auch wenn mir persönlich das Angeln vom Kleinboot mehr zusagt, ist Kutterangeln trotzdem eine tolle Art der Meeresangelei. Ich habe viele nette Gespräche geführt und es war wirklich kurzweilig. Die Crew hat das ganze dann abgerundet und sich sehr aufmerksam um alle Gäste gekümmert.


----------



## punkarpfen (15. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hi, 
was Stimmung und Atmosphäre angeht, ist Kutterangeln unvergleichlich. Ich habe bei jeder Ausfahrt nette Angelfreunde kennengelernt und gute Gespräche geführt. Der Gummifisch ist zwar auf dem Vormarsch, aber ich würde immer ein paar Pilker mitnehmen. Bei der letzten Ausfahrt hätte ich nur mit Gummifischen ganz schön alt ausgesehen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dachfeger (15. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Hochseeangeln ist „In“- wann sehen wir uns an der Küste? Bis bald an der Ostsee!


Solange das Baglimit gilt sieht mich da zum Dorschangeln keiner.
1. Mai gehts auf Hornhecht.:q
Davon ab macht ihr tolle Arbeit. Danke dafür.


----------



## hans albers (16. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



> Solange das Baglimit gilt sieht mich da zum Dorschangeln keiner.


jeder so, wie er möchte.. 
mir reichen meine 5 dorsche am tag.

(wenn man brandelt über nacht können es auch mehr werden... ,
aber die fünf muss man erstmal fangen.)


----------



## MarkusZ (17. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



> Solange das Baglimit gilt sieht mich da zum Dorschangeln keiner.


Über diese Aussage dürften sich Habeck und Konsorten sicher freuen. 

Deshalb  glaube ich, dass in dem Beitrag zwar auch das Baglimt kritisiert werden  wird, aber trotzdem auch vermittelt wird, dass so ne Tour eben ein  Gesamterlebnis ist und auch für die Kultur und  Tourismusbetriebe an der  Küste was bringt.

Angler sind eben keine reine Filetiermaschinen, sondern haben schon etwas mehr zu bieten.


----------



## Dachfeger (17. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



hans albers schrieb:


> jeder so, wie er möchte..
> mir reichen meine 5 dorsche am tag.
> 
> (wenn man brandelt über nacht können es auch mehr werden... ,
> aber die fünf muss man erstmal fangen.)



Ja nee is klar. Hatten wir alles schon. An der Quelle sitzen und andere belehren wollen.


----------



## Dachfeger (17. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Über diese Aussage dürften sich Habeck und Konsorten sicher freuen.
> 
> Deshalb  glaube ich, dass in dem Beitrag zwar auch das Baglimt kritisiert werden  wird, aber trotzdem auch vermittelt wird, dass so ne Tour eben ein  Gesamterlebnis ist und auch für die Kultur und  Tourismusbetriebe an der  Küste was bringt.
> 
> Angler sind eben keine reine Filetiermaschinen, sondern haben schon etwas mehr zu bieten.


Das iss mir wurscht ob die sich freuen. Ich sehe es so und mache es dann auch so. Ich will mich nicht reglementieren lassen. Wenn ich beim Hornhecht mal abschneidere ist es eben so. Dann hat es aber Mutter Natur so gewollt und nicht irgendwelche Hirnis.


----------



## hans albers (17. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



> Ja nee is klar. Hatten wir alles schon. An der Quelle sitzen und andere belehren wollen.




was ist denn bei dir nicht in ordnung....???

wieso quelle,
und wo belehre ich in dem post...?


----------



## Dachfeger (17. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



hans albers schrieb:


> was ist denn bei dir nicht in ordnung....???
> 
> wieso quelle,
> und wo belehre ich in dem post...?


Deine Aussage" Mir reichen 5 Dorsche am Tag" impliziert das diese *mir* nicht reichen.
Darum geht es aber nicht. Gibt eben Tage wo man schneidert und Tage wo man mal 15 fängt. Und da will ich mich nicht reglementieren lassen.
Zudem bist du näher an der Quelle als viel andere und hast es einfacher zum fisch zu kommen(zeitlich gesehen).

Fall ich dich falsch verstanden habe entschuldige ich mich dafür.
Gruß Christian


----------



## fishhawk (17. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,



> Das iss mir wurscht ob die sich freuen. Ich sehe es so und mache es dann auch so.



Das ist deines gutes Recht und du bist sicher nicht der einzige, der so denkt.

Ob dieses Verhalten dann die richtige Strategie gegen das Baglimit und die Angelverbote ist oder doch eher den Angelgegnern in die Karten spielt wird unterschiedlich beurteilt. 

Da wird Fisherbandit ggf. mehr zu sagen können.

Dorschangler ticken da wahrscheinlich anders als Spinnfischer auf Brackwasserraubfische.

Die ersten Jahre auf den Bodden gab es auch kein Fanglimit für Hecht/Zander. Dann wurde es auf drei Fische pro Tag gesetzt. Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass es da so drastische Reaktionen und Boykottaktionen wie beim Dorsch gab.

Drücke euch trotzdem die Daumen, dass die Verbote in Zukunft wieder fallen.


----------



## hans albers (17. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



> Deine Aussage" Mir reichen 5 Dorsche am Tag" impliziert das diese *mir* nicht reichen.
> Darum geht es aber nicht. Gibt eben Tage wo man schneidert und Tage wo  man mal 15 fängt. Und da will ich mich nicht reglementieren lassen.
> Zudem bist du näher an der Quelle als viel andere und hast es einfacher zum fisch zu kommen(zeitlich gesehen).
> 
> Fall ich dich falsch verstanden habe entschuldige ich mich dafür.



naja.... 
also mal eben 250 km ist auch nicht gerade um die ecke.

ich schrieb ja auch" jeder wie er möchte",
da reichen mir eben die fünf, anderen ist das zu wenig.

kann aber auch verstehen ,wenn man ne lange tour hat , 
das die 5 dorsche einem zu wenig sind, wenn man schon mal an der küste ist.

meine pers. meinung wären ein limit von 10 fischen und mindest mass rauf
auf 45.

ist aber nen  anderes thema.


----------



## Dachfeger (17. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



hans albers schrieb:


> meine pers. meinung wären ein limit von 10 fischen und mindest mass rauf
> auf 45.
> 
> ist aber nen  anderes thema.


Damit könnte ich auch leben. Am meisten ärgern mich eben nur diese Verbote, wenn sie zudem auch noch nicht mal nachvollziehbar sind.


----------



## mefofänger (17. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



hans albers schrieb:


> naja....
> also mal eben 250 km ist auch nicht gerade um die ecke.
> 
> ich schrieb ja auch" jeder wie er möchte",
> ...



:m:m:m


----------



## Bratfischangler (17. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Immer dieses merkwürdige geschreibsel..... Aber wenn die Angler 45 cm nehmen, könnte man doch.... bla bla, was ihr am oder auf dem Wasser macht ist Euer ding, so was muss man nicht zig mal breittreten, da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs bei ....


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Liebe Freunde des Meeresangelns,

endlich ist es soweit! Die neue Website für Meeresangler in Schleswig- Holstein ist online. 

Unter www.erlebnis-meer.de findet Ihr viele Informationen zum Angeln an und auf der Ostsee. 

In den letzten Monaten hat der Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e.V. mit Unterstützung der Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein mbH und engagierten Kutterkapitänen intensiv an der Erstellung der Website gearbeitet. 

 [FONT=&quot]Ein besonderer Dank geht an das Land Schleswig-Holstein sowie an die Heiligenhafener Verkehrsbetriebe GmbH & Co. KG und den Tourismus Service Fehmarn, die die Kampagne mit finanziellen Mitteln gefördert haben.[/FONT]


Wolltet Ihr schon immer das Lieblingsfischgericht Eures Kapitäns kennenlernen? Was bieten die Hochseeangelschiffe dem Angler an zusätzlichem Service? Wo liegen die Fanggründe der jeweiligen Kutter? Welche Ausnahmeregelungen zur Fischereiabgabe und Fischereischeinpflicht gibt es für Angler auf Hochseeangelschiffen? Welche Fischart ist in welchem Monat bevorzugt zu angeln?

Die Antworten auf diese Fragen und vieles mehr findet Ihr auf der neuen Webpräsenz zum Meeresangeln an der Ostseeküste in Schleswig- Holstein. In den kommenden Monaten wird die Seite um viele spannende Themen und Bereiche erweitert werden. Es lohnt sich also regelmäßig reinzuschauen.

In den nächsten Tagen erfahrt Ihr noch mehr zu „Flyer und Co.“ aus der Kampagne „Erlebnis Meer“. 

Natürlich freuen wir uns über Eure Unterstützung- also teilt fleißig diesen Beitrag auf Euren Seiten und informiert Eure Angelfreunde. 

Wir sehen uns an der Küste!


----------



## fishhawk (19. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,



> Ein besonderer Dank geht an das Land Schleswig-Holstein, das die Kampagne mit finanziellen Mitteln gefördert hat.



Kaum zu glauben!!  Hat der Habeck das übersehen oder wurde der von einem plötzlichen Sinneswandel überrollt?

Wollte der ursprünglich nicht alle Angelkutter zu Naturbeobachtungsdampfern umpolen?


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Von der ersten Idee bis zum Start hat es Monate gedauert und viele Stunden wurden von allen Beteiligten investiert.

Im Vorfeld wurde das Projekt natürlich vorgestellt und es gab von Beginn an volle Unterstützung für den dieses Projekt.

Die Seite wird weiter wachsen und noch neue Bereiche abdecken.


----------



## fishhawk (19. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,

also langsam verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr.

Auf einer Website, die von Anglerdemo angepriesen wird,  steht auf der Startseite :



> Tipps zum aktiven Naturschutz



Na gut, ist halt aus SH und nicht aus Bayern, da geht das dann wohl schon in Ordnung. 

Für Leute, die sich fürs Angeln an der Küste interessieren aber trotzdem sicher ne schöne Informationsquelle. #6


----------



## scripophix (19. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Gibt es eigentlich eine Listung der Kutter, die schon aufgegeben haben?


----------



## Anglerdemo (21. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



ArmesSchwein schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Listung der Kutter, die schon aufgegeben haben?



Nein, die Namen werden wir auch weiterhin aus Rücksicht auf die Unternehmen, Eigner und deren Familien nicht veröffentlichen.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis!


----------



## Anglerdemo (21. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Habt Ihr schon auf der neuen Website www.erlebnis-meer.de unsere kurzen Clips zum Dorsch, zur Meerforelle oder zur Scholle gesehen? 

 Unter https://erlebnis-meer.de/fischarten könnt Ihr die verschiedenen Fischarten anklicken. Wenn Ihr dann runterscrollt, kommt Ihr zu den Videos. 

  Bei der Meerforelle erhaltet Ihr die Informationen zum Beispiel von  Karl- Heinz Rohde aus Neustadt in Holstein, sicherlich vielen von Euch  aus „Kalles Angelshop“ bekannt. 

 Viel Spaß beim Stöbern!

  An dieser Stelle auch noch einmal unseren besonderen Dank an das Land  Schleswig-Holstein sowie an die Heiligenhafener Verkehrsbetriebe GmbH  & Co. KG und den Tourismus Service Fehmarn, die diese Kampagne mit  finanziellen Mitteln gefördert haben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Auf einer Website, die von Anglerdemo angepriesen wird,  steht auf der Startseite "Tipps zum aktiven Naturschutz"



Ja, habe aus Bayern gelernt, dass das total "In" ist |rolleyes.

Soll ich Dich noch einmal überraschen? Die Formulierung stammt von mir!

Wir bewegen uns in der Natur und Nutzen die vorhandenen Ressourcen. Da darf man dann sicherlich auf geltendes Recht und Rücksicht auf die Natur hinweisen. Ein rocksichtvolles Verhalten in der Natur erwarten wir natürlich auch von unseren Gästen und weisen darauf hin, bevor es durch Fehlverhalten zu teuren Überraschungen kommt und die Urlaubskasse sich finanziell verändert.

Ich bin ja kein Naturzerstörer, weil ich Angler bin, eher im Gegenteil. 

Allerdings möchte ich diese Diskussion jetzt nicht hier in diesem Thread fortführen. Vielen Dank für Dein Verständnis!


----------



## punkarpfen (22. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hi, die Clips sind super geworden.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also langsam verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr.
> 
> ...




Mehr noch: Anglerdemo entarnt sich auf ihrer eigenen Website!

*"Wir Angler sind Naturschützer 
 [...] und lehren Kindern und Jugendlichen den verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur"
Quelle: http://www.anglerdemo.de/Start.html
*
(website natürlich gesichert  )


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Mehr noch: Anglerdemo entarnt sich auf ihrer eigenen Website!
> 
> *"Wir Angler sind Naturschützer
> [...] und lehren Kindern und Jugendlichen den verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur"
> ...




Da bekommen folgende Worte Bedeutung #6



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Naturschutz in den Vordergrund stelle, sensibilisiere ich  die Kinder für den Naturschutz, aber nicht für die Naturnutzung.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Damit gewinnt der Angler kein Ansehen als Angler, sondern lediglich als  Naturschützer. Was bringt uns das für unser hobby? Neue Verbote, weil  wir ja so verständnisvolle Naturschützer sind? Genau mit der  Argumentation drückt die Gegenseite doch die Verbote durch und am Ende  nennt sich das Kompromiss.


----------



## versuchsangler (22. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Na Toni, das Runde im Eckigen gefunden.
Trotzdem bleibt es dabei, diese Initiative ist das einzige was, auch in der Öffenlichkeit wahrnehmbar, für unsere Interessen kämpft.
Dafür kann man garnicht genug dankbar sein.#6


----------



## Zusser (22. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



versuchsangler schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleibt es dabei, diese Initiative ist das einzige was, auch *in der Öffenlichkeit wahrnehmbar*, für unsere Interessen kämpft.



Interessant, von dieser Initiative habe ich erst gerade hier im Board erfahren. War schon länger nicht mehr hier. In der Öffentlichkeit (=Medien) habe ich in noch nie davon gehört. Allerdings sehe ich auch so gut wie nie fern.

Hast du Links zu Medienberichten? Die würde ich gerne an angehende Angler weiterleiten.


----------



## Dachfeger (23. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Mehr noch: Anglerdemo entarnt sich auf ihrer eigenen Website!


Das ist schon starker Tobak wie du das bezeichnest. Das wird dem Wirken von Aglerdemo nicht nur nicht gerecht, das ist mehr als frech.#q


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Das ist schon starker Tobak wie du das bezeichnest. Das wird dem Wirken von Aglerdemo nicht nur nicht gerecht, das ist mehr als frech.#q




Ich finde es sehr bedenklich, gegen alles wo das Wort Naturschutz steht im AB zu wettern, Angler, die in Schulen Unterricht halten, zu diffamieren als verkappte Naturschützer, die Kinder in die Arme der Anglergegner treiben und dann dieses:

*"Wir Angler sind Naturschützer 
 [...] und lehren Kindern und Jugendlichen den verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur"
Quelle: http://www.anglerdemo.de/Start.html
*
Tja ... ich mag ja Naturschutzbewegungen nicht, im Wortlaut schließe ich mich da den Kritikern an, die richtigerweise gegen Angler wettern, die sich als Naturschützer bezeichnen und Kinder für BUND erziehen #h

Aber dass gerade Anglerdemo diese hier im AB zurecht so bekämpfte Gesinnung so deutlich formuliert ... |uhoh:
dabei finde ich ja, und das habe ich immer gesagt, die Ziele von Anglerdemo gegen das BAGLIMIT einmalig, klasse, bewundernswert ... nur wenn ich so manche Argumentation nun überdenke ... schade doch ...

oder gilt nun alles bisherige nicht mehr? |rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Toni geh doch mal in einen Biergarten, 
zwitscher dir zwei bis fünf Maß
und _komm bitte mal runter_.
Hier entsteht beim Lesen grad echt ein RTL2-Fremdschämgefühl. #d


----------



## Meefo 46 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Moin .

Naturnutz und Naturschutz sollten im besten falle Hand in Hand 

gehen.Ich kann als Angler der in der Natur seiner 

Freizeitbeschäftigung nachgeht auch Naturschützer und Bewahrer 

sein ,dies sollte sich nicht ausschliessen.

Aus diesem grunde beteilige ich mich auch an Gewässer bzw

Uferbereinigungen.

gruss Jochen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Warum Kati? Schäme dich nicht wegen Anglerdemo ... oder wäre das doch angebracht?

Tut es dir so weh, in den Spiegel, den ich vorhalte, zu sehen?
Lange, lange, lange habe ich gezögert, diesen zu zeigen.
Warum?
Nochmals und das ist wichtig: Anglerdemo leistet wertvollste Arbeit. Immer und immer wieder habe ich es gesagt.
*Wertvollste Arbeit für Angler, obwohl sie doch Angler als Naturschützer sehen und Kinder zum Naturschutz hinführen.*
Andere aber leisten genauso wertvolle Arbeit, und denen wird es vorgehalten, dass sie Naturschützer seien und Kinder verderben würden.
Ich möchte nicht auf die vielen andere user, Vereine usw. nun Bezug nehmen und was denen angedichtet und wie die beschimpft, geschmäht und getreten wurden, nur auf mich, das ist legitim:

*Meine Arbeit für Angler wird von Lars seit Wochen niedergemacht, weil er darinnen vermutet, was auf der website der Anglerdemo explizit steht!

Das ist wirklich beschämend!*

Glaube mir, 4 oder 5 Maß brauche ich, um die Entäuschung über den Verlust der Glaubwürdigkeit mancher hier hinwegzukommen 

Was du dir an*maß*t, kritisiere bei anderen nicht!
Und somit wären wir wieder bei der *Maß *Bier ...
tja, ein Agustiner würde dem einen oder anderen hier geistigen Beistand bieten, zu erkennen, dass wertvolle Arbeit für Angler eben unabhängig von dem ist, was man in der website stehen hat, Anglerdemo wird schon ihre Gründe haben, wie andere aber auch ... und dann die himmlische Einsicht geben, gemeinsam zu sein, anstatt zu spalten mit dem, was man selbst nun peinlich getroffen und schreiend im Spiegel sieht ...

PROST

und ich werde tatsächlich heute auf eine Seefrorelle gehen und dann im Biergarten ausklingen lassen ... #g


----------



## MarkusZ (25. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,

ich finde es schade, dass sich hier solche Gräben auftun. Auch mir erscheint einiges hier etwas widersprüchlich, und wenn man vom sachlichen ins persönliche wechselt sinkt aus meiner Sicht meist das Niveau.



> Hier entsteht beim Lesen grad echt ein RTL2-Fremdschämgefühl


Aber sicher nicht erst seit dem 23.4. , oder?

Wegen irgendwelcher Kommentare in einem Internetforum sollte man sich aber die Laune im richtigen Leben nicht vermießen lassen, egal auf welcher Seite man nun steht.

Ich wünsche allen hier, die sich für Anglerinteressen einsetzen, viel Erfolg.

Die Alleinvertretungsmacht und das Allheimittel besitzt doch eh keiner.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Anbei der versprochene Link zum Beitrag von Sat1.

https://www.sat1regional.de/aktuell...saison-fuer-hochseeangler-beginnt-262204.html


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Bezug nehmend auf den heutigen Artikel zur Änderung des LFischG S-H, u.a. erschienen in den Kieler Nachrichten.

http://www.kn-online.de/Nachrichten...ook&link_time=1524730184#link_time=1524730121


 Lieber Minister Habeck,

  es ist für uns immer wieder erschreckend, dass Sie als verantwortlicher Minister in unserem schönen Schleswig- Holstein bewusst oder unbewusst falsche Informationen veröffentlichen und zudem noch aufgrund dieser falschen Informationen Gesetze beschließen, die einen ganzen Tourismuszweig in wirtschaftlich schwachen Gebieten gefährden und Familien in Existenznöte bringen!

  Haben Sie in diesem Interview bewusst mit falschen Zahlen gearbeitet? Sie nennen das „Tüddel- Institut“ als Quelle Ihrer Aussagen. Sind Ihnen diese Zahlen als aktuelle Zahlen genannt worden oder haben Sie sich überhaupt für aktuelle Zahlen interessiert? Oder war Ihr Ziel Ihren Wählern so kurz vor den Kommunalwahlen mit falschen Zahlen populistisch eine Begründung für Ihre inakzeptablen Gesetzesentwürfe zur Änderung des Landesfischereigesetzes zu liefern?

  Es gibt insgesamt ca. 163.000 Meeresangler in Deutschland, jedoch entfallen davon lediglich gut 70.000 Angler auf das Angeln vom Boot bzw. Hochseeangeln. Diese Zahlen sind gerechnet anhand von Studien per Angeltage. Durch die Rückgänge im Angeltourismus von gut 35 % waren bereits im letzten Jahr die Dorschfänge der Freizeitfischer deutlich unter den Berechnungen von ICES geblieben und betrugen vermutlich keine 1300 Tonnen mehr und waren somit nur noch ein Bruchteil der Fänge der überwiegend dänischen Berufsfischerei!

  Übrigens fangen nicht die Angler inzwischen so viel Dorsch wie die Fischer, sondern die Fischer dürfen inzwischen nur so wenig Dorsch fangen wie die Angler. Im Jahr 2006 hat die kommerzielle Fischerei noch 28.400 Tonnen (davon Deutschland 6.061 Tonnen) Dorsch gefangen, dem standen Fänge der deutschen Angler von 1.887 Tonnen gegenüber.

  Vergleichen wir die Dorschfänge in der westlichen Ostsee der Anrainerstaaten ergibt sich folgendes Bild für die Dorschfänge 2015 in den Gebieten 22-24 : Die Fänge der Freizeitfischerei in den Ländern D, DK, PL, SE betrugen 4.623 Tonnen (36% bzw. 29%) von der Berufsfischerei in D, DK, PL, SE, nämlich 12.807 Tonnen, die gesamte Berufsfischerei fing im Jahr 2015 in den genannten Gebieten gar 15.900 Tonnen!
  Leider hat die Politik in den letzten Jahren die Empfehlungen der Wissenschaft zu den Fangquoten ignoriert und zugelassen, dass der Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee überfischt wurde. Wir Angler und die vom Angeltourismus lebenden Familien sind somit jetzt das Opfer der Lobbyisten und der fehlerhaften Gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik der EU! Wollen Sie diese Fehler wirklich auf dem Rücken der Familien in Schleswig- Holstein korrigieren und die Existenzen dieser Menschen und die traditionsreichen Familienbetriebe vernichten? 

  Es geht jetzt übrigens nicht um den Solidaritätsbeitrag der Angler, sondern um die Kontrolle der Einhaltung dieser Regelung und eine verschärfte Regelung für Sanktionsmaßnahmen bei Verstößen, obwohl nach unseren Infos seit der Einführung lediglich ein Angler bei einem Verstoß gegen das im Jahr 2017 eingeführte Baglimit erwischt wurde und mehr als die erlaubten 5 Dorsche entnommen hatte. Ein Angler von 70.000 Dorschanglern! Das ist mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen und wir Angler werden pauschal als Verbrecher abgestempelt! Das ist inakzeptabel!

  Bei der Einführung des Baglimit hieß es von Seiten der EU und auch von der Bundesregierung (siehe Drucksache 18/13264 vom 07.08.2017) Zitat „Die für das Jahr 2017 erlassene Fangbegrenzung wird als angemessene Beteiligung der Freizeitfischerei an dem notwendigen Wiederaufbau des westlichen Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee angesehen.“ Leider wurden die von Anglern nicht gefangenen Dorsche nicht zum Wiederaufbau der Bestände genutzt, sondern lediglich zur Erhöhung der Fangquoten der kommerziellen Fischerei. Die kommerzielle Fischerei erhält zudem einen finanziellen Ausgleich für weniger Fänge, die Betriebe des Angeltourismus erhalten hingegen keinerlei finanzielle Unterstützung, weder von der EU, der Bund oder dem Land S-H. Sie reden von Solidarität, doch wo bleibt diese bei finanziellen Hilfen? 

  Da sich nach Berechnungen von ICES die Laicherbiomasse bereits in diesem Jahr im sogenannten sicheren befinden und 2019 voraussichtlich doppelt so hoch sein wird, muss das Baglimit ab 2019 für die Freizeitfischerei zwingend abgeschafft werden- damit die Familien, die vom Angeltourismus an unseren Küsten leben, eine Zukunft haben! Wir Angler werden uns keinen vernünftigen Konzepten zum Schutz der Natur oder Fischbeständen verwehren, jedoch bitte keine willkürlichen Maßnahmen auf dem Rücken unserer Bürger. 

Die Wähler in diesem Land haben Sie gewählt, zahlen Sie das in Sie gesetzte Vertrauen endlich zurück!


----------



## MarkusZ (27. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Gut so, ne Argumenation mit belegbaren Zahlen und Fakten finde besser, als mit persönlicher Wahrnehmung oder "alternative facts". :m


----------



## sebwu (27. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

ja, saubere arbeit!


----------



## Nomade (27. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@Anglerdemo: Danke dir!


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Hobby-Anglern-droht-Bussgeld

Letzter Absatz:
Der Landessportfischerverband hat Bedenken.
Nicht etwa wegen Quote, Sinn des Ganzen, nicht wegen der Kontrollen an sich,
sondern weil man das nicht/schlecht kontrollieren kann.


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,

da hier niemand anzweifelt, dass die 80 Berufs- und 300 Nebenerwerbsfischer tatsächlich "täglich kontrolliert" werden, dürften die Kontrolleure für die Hobbyangler dann eh keine Zeit haben.

Ich Landratte aus dem Süden hatte immer den Eindruck, dass die Fischer auf der Ostsee nur sehr sporadisch und mit Vorwarnung kontrolliert werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hier niemand anzweifelt, dass die 80 Berufs- und 300 Nebenerwerbsfischer tatsächlich "täglich kontrolliert" werden, dürften die Kontrolleure für die Hobbyangler dann eh keine Zeit haben.
> 
> Ich Landratte aus dem Süden hatte immer den Eindruck, dass die Fischer auf der Ostsee nur sehr sporadisch und mit Vorwarnung kontrolliert werden.



Wir haben übrigens lediglich 236 Nebenerwerbsfischer in S-H (Stand 31.12.2017). In 2017 gabe es bei der Erwersfischerei in S-H ca. 500 Kontrollen im Bereich der Anlandestellen durch die zuständige Behörde und zusätzlich ca.580 Kontrollen durch die WaschPo auf See, davon 79 aufwändige Bordkptrollen. Wenn ich die Zahlen jetzt richtig im Kopf habe, lag die Quote bei 6,5% und somit deutlich über der Zahl der Kontrollen bei Angler, die im letzten Jahr bei 0,5% lag und in 2018 auf 1,0% erhöht werden soll. Der Schwerpunkt wird zukünftig auf Kontrollen von Kleinbooten (und Hochseeangelschiffen) liegen, da man der Meinung ist, dass hier die "Verbrecher" angeln. Bootsangler werden pauschal unter Verdacht gestellt.

Man ist ja im Ministerium zudem der Meinung, dass die geringe Anzahl an Verstössen lediglich darauf beruht, dass in 2017 nur wenige Dorsche zu fangen waren und nicht, dass wir Angler uns an Regeln halten! Da sich die Dorschbestände ja positiv entwickeln, ist auch mit einer Zunahme an Verstössen absehbar. Für mich unglaubliche Spekulationen und rein subjektive Aussagen. 

Jetzt verdoppelt man also die Zahl der Kontrollen und holt sich somit die Bestätigung für diese "Spekulation", denn alleine statistisch wird sich die Zahl der Verstösse verdoppeln- so wird man dann wieder einfach mal behaupten, dass es sinnvoll war, das LFischG zu ändern, wie man an einer Verdoppelung der Verstösse sieht und das ja bereits im Vorfeld absehbar war. Legt man den Schwerpunkt der Kontrollen bei Bootanglern auf Dorsch und nicht bei Brandungsanglern auf Plattfisch an, wird sich die Statistik sicherlich noch weiter zu gunsten von Minister Habeck und Co "verbessern". Traue keiner Statistik....  

Achso, interessant ist es auch mal den Seefunk abzuhören.

Boot A (Fischereiaufsicht) an Boot B (Trawler) :Hier Fischeriaufsicht, wir möchten gerne eine Kontrolle durchführen"

Boot B "Sind gerade mit Schleppgeschirr auf Fangfahrt"

Boot A "Wie lange dauert ihr Schleppvorgang noch?"

Boot B " Ca 60 Minuten"

Boot A "Bitte melden sich sich wenn sie den Fang beendet haben"

Boot B "Ok"

60 Minuten später:

Boot B "Fanggerät ist eingeholt, sie dürfen an Bord kommen"

Boot A " Sie sind jetzt außerhalb unserer Zuständigkeit, wir wünschen ihnen noch einen schönen Tag".

Ich habe jetzt einfach mal einen Funkverkehr vom letzten Jahr aus dem Gedächtnis wiedergegeben. Unabhängig von der Wortwahl hat es sich so abgespielt! Das ist die Realität...


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

An diesem Wochenende findet in Neumünster die "Outdoor 2018" statt.  Die Gelegenheit haben wir genutzt, um viele informative Gespräche zu  führen, u.a. auch mit Achim Stahl von Serious Flyfishing aus Kiel über  das Fliegenfischen an der Küste. Ein spannendes Thema nicht nur für  Spezies, sondern für alle Angler. Wir werden Achim dieses Jahr einmal  über die Schulter schauen und auch über diese interessante Angelmethode  berichten.

Am Stand vom LSFV SH haben wir uns mit dem Präsidenten  Peter Heldt und dem Geschäftsführer Robert Vollborn getroffen. Dort  hatte das "RollUp Display" der Kampagne "Erlebnis- Meer" Premiere und  wurde am Stand vom LSFV SH ausgestellt. Für diese Unterstützung des  Angeltourismus möchten wir uns an dieser Stelle ganz herzlich bedanken!
  Übrigens ist "Erlebnis-Meer" jetzt auch auf Facebook aktiv. Dort werdet  Ihr regelmäßig über aktuelle Themen bei uns an der Küste informiert.  Schaut einfach mal rein und liked die Seite!

www.facebook.com/erlebnismeer/

Bis bald bei uns an der Küste!


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. April 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Das  Rollout der Kampagne "Erlebnis- Meer" geht weiter. Am Freitag haben wir  Euch ja bereits auf der" Outdoor 2018" in Neumünster das neue "Roll-Up  Display" vorgestellt.

 Um Touristen für unser Hobby zu  begeistern, haben wir im letzten Jahr unseren Imagefilm "Meeresangeln an  der Ostsee" gedreht. Dieser Film findet sehr großen Zuspruch unter den  Anglern, doch möchten wir mit diesem Film natürlich auch "neue Angler"  für unser Hobby gewinnen. 

 Also muss der Film auch am Point of  Sale gezeigt werden- für Meeresangler und Touristen in Heiligenhafen  sicherlich Baltic Kölln in Heiligenhafen direkt am Hafen! So steht dort  seit Freitag ein neuer "Erlebnis- Meer" Infoterminal, auf dem der  Imagefilm zu sehen ist.

 Wir danken Claus Hartwig Kölln für die Unterstützung!
 Ihr wollt den Imagefilm noch einmal sehen?

  Dann schaut auf die "Erlebnis-Meer" Facebookseite. Dort werdet Ihr  regelmäßig über aktuelle Themen bei uns an der Küste informiert. Schaut  einfach mal rein, liked die Seite und informiert Eure Freunde über diese  tolle Seite.

www.facebook.com/erlebnismeer/

  An dieser Stelle auch noch einmal unseren besonderen Dank an das Land  Schleswig-Holstein sowie an die Heiligenhafener Verkehrsbetriebe GmbH  & Co. KG und den Tourismus Service Fehmarn, die diese Kampagne mit  finanziellen Mitteln gefördert haben.

 Bis bald bei uns an der Küste!


----------



## Anglerdemo (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Der Ministerpräsident von Schleswig – Holstein war heute zu Besuch in Heiligenhafen. Wir waren als Vertreter der Freizeitfischerei und Meeresangler zu einem persönlichen Gespräch mit Daniel Günther eingeladen und haben uns intensiv über Verbote und Beschränkungen für uns Meeresangler und die daraus resultierenden Folgen für den Angeltourismus ausgetauscht. Herr Günther zeigte sich sehr interessiert und versprach uns Unterstützung. Wir haben noch einmal die Hintergründe und unseren Standpunkt dargestellt. Auch beim Baglimit haben wir deutlich gesagt, dass es ab 2019 keine Fangbeschränkungen für den Dorsch mehr geben darf. Die Entwicklung der Bestände sprechen eine deutliche Sprache.

Unser nächster Weg führt jetzt nach Berlin! Einzelheiten aus diesem Gespräch werden wir zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt veröffentlichen.

An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns beim Fraktionsvorsitzenden des CDU Kreisverbandes Ostholstein Timo Gaarz, beim Landtagsabgeordneten der CDU in Ostholstein Peer Knöfler sowie Petra Kowoll von der CDU in Heiligenhafen für die Unterstützung bei unserem Kampf gegen die Angelverbote bedanken. Vielen Dank Ihr 3!


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Vielen Dank aus dem Süden für euere Arbeit! Bitte weiter so!


----------



## Ørret (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

https://www.shz.de/regionales/schle...n-neues-landesfischereigesetz-id19812186.html

Die Berufsfischer finden das neue Gesetz in Ordnung.....ohne Worte


----------



## Flatfish86 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Trotzdem glauben ja einige hier immernoch, das der DFV die Lösung aller Lobbyarbeitsprobleme der Anglerschaft ist... |uhoh: Die Lachen sich ins Fäustchen...


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die Gerüchteküche zum Baglimit 2019 brodelt bereits, obwohl es noch gut eine Woche bis zur Veröffentlichung der Empfehlungen von ICES dauert. 

Wir haben ja bereits vor Wochen geschrieben, dass das Baglimit leider auch in 2019 beibehalten werden soll. Selbst eine Erhöhung auf zehn Dorsche pro Angler/ Tag wäre für uns Angler absolut inakzeptabel. Das hört sich zwar erst einmal gut an, jedoch sollten wir nicht vergessen, dass das Baglimit für uns Angler lediglich „zum Wiederaufbau der Bestände“ eingeführt wurde. 

   Die Bestände sind gemäß Vorhersage von ICES spätestens 2019 wieder im absolut sicheren Bereich und somit fordern wir weiterhin eine Abschaffung des Baglimit ab spätestens 01. Januar 2019. 

Genauso wenig können wir eine Schonzeit für den Dorsch für alle Meeresangler oder eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes akzeptieren. Selbstverständlich sind auch wir an guten Dorschbeständen interessiert, doch wie wir bereits mehrfach in den letzten Monaten erwähnt haben, sind die Angler sicherlich nicht für den schwachen Jahrgang 2015 verantwortlich. Die Erholung der Bestände hat mit dem starken Jahrgang 2016 zu tun. Deshalb auch gerne noch einmal zur Erinnerung, dass wir erst seit 2017 ein Baglimit haben und die Erholung bereits vorher – also ohne Fangbeschränkung für die Freizeitfischerei – eingesetzt hat! Aus diesem Grund sind wir Angler natürlich auch auf den Jahrgang 2017 gespannt- der Jahrgang müsste ja „Mega“ ausgefallen sein, wo wir doch seit 2017 das Baglimit haben. Oder gibt es keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Baglimit und Dorschnachwuchs? Wir sind wirklich auf die Zahlen gespannt.

Bisher hat man die Anglerfänge ja in Tonnen errechnet. Möchte man die Fangmengen der Angler zukünftig analog zu den Quoten der kommerziellen Fischerei anpassen, darf man das demnach also nicht an einem „Baglimit pro Angler“ festmachen, sondern an den errechneten Gesamtfängen. 
  Gehen wir also einfach von den 1754 Tonnen für 2018 aus und die Quote der kommerziellen Fischerei wird zum Beispiel für 2019 verdoppelt, so stehen uns demnach 3508 Tonnen Dorsch und nicht ein Baglimit von 10 Dorschen pro Angler/ Tag zu!
   Die 10 Dorsche pro Tag erreicht doch fast nie ein Angler und dabei handelt es sich eher um Ausnahmefangtage. Vor der Einführung des Baglimit haben wir durchschnittlich 2705 Tonnen Dorsch im Jahr gefangen. Es darf also in dem Beispiel nur heißen WEG MIT DEM BAGLIMIT! Unsere Fänge müssen weiterhin als Gesamtfänge berücksichtigt werden und nicht als „Quote pro Angler pro Tag“! 

Wir werden natürlich die ICES Empfehlungen zeitnah nach Veröffentlichung kommentieren. Die Politik wird voraussichtlich im Oktober entscheiden- wir hoffen, dass es eine vernünftige Lösung für alle Beteiligten gibt und appellieren einmal mehr an die Vernunft und Fairness der zuständigen Kommission und fordern Gerechtigkeit für uns Angler sowie den Angeltourismus.
   Dorsch ist jedenfalls in großen Mengen in der westlichen Ostsee in nahezu allen Größen vorhanden, wie unsere Videoaufnahmen aus den letzten Wochen zeigen. Ob das Fische aus den Jahrgängen 2014, 2015, 2016 oder 2017 sind, können wir als Angler nicht beurteilen, sondern lediglich vermuten.

Aktuell aber erfreuen wir uns hier an der Küste über die wirklich überragenden Fänge, ob vom Angelkutter oder vom Kleinboot- es läuft!

Bis bald, wir freuen uns auf Euch!

   PS. Falls Ihr noch ein Mietboot für Eure nächste Angeltour sucht, schaut doch einfach mal auf https://erlebnis-meer.de/bootsangeln Dort findet Ihr alle Informationen zu Mietbooten, aber natürlich auch zu unseren Hochseeangelschiffen in Schleswig- Holstein.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo miteinander,

der DAFV hat da auf seiner Homepage auch was eingestellt. Weicht natürlich von den Vorstellungen von Anglerdemo ab.

https://www.dafv.de/referate/meeresangeln/item/193-angler-baglimit-2019-auf-dem-pruefstand.html

Ich vermute Anglerdemo war bei der Gesprächsrunde auch mit von der Partie. Korrekt?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> der DAFV hat da auf seiner Homepage auch was eingestellt. Weicht natürlich von den Vorstellungen von Anglerdemo ab.
> 
> ...




   Nein, wir waren nicht vertreten! Die Veranstaltung fand auf Einladung des LAV MV statt und unser Verhältnis zu den Verbänden ist ja - sagen wir mal vorsichtig - ein wenig vorbelastet. Den Grund hast Du ja bereits in Deinem Posting genannt, nämlich dass unsere Vorstellungen doch eher unterschiedlich sind.

Auch haben wir uns über den Termin gewundert. Unserer Meinung nach hätte man eine solche Gesprächsrunde sicherlich auf einen Termin nach der Veröffentlichung der Empfehlungen von ICES legen sollen (müssen?). Eventuell hatten die allerdings einen guten Grund für die Terminwahl. Das können wir natürlich nicht beurteilen.

 Interessant finde ich dann Aussagen von Seiten des DAFV, dass die Kutterkapitäne "quasi selber schuld seien, dass sie ihr Angebot nicht angepasst hätten" (laut Aussage eines Teilnehmers uns gegenüber). Wie würden sich die Umsatzzahlen bei Mercedes wohl entwickeln, wenn Mercedes nur noch pinkfarbene Autos produzieren würden?

Die Nachfrage bestimmt nun einmal das Angebot! Da die meisten Angler vom Angelkutter oder Kleinboot den Dorsch als Zielfisch Nummer 1 haben, muss man sein Angebot entsprechend anpassen. Was nützt ein Angebot an Plattfischtouren, wenn keine oder nur wenige Angler Plattfische fangen möchten? Ist es nicht die Aufgabe von "Angelvertretern" dafür zu kämpfen, dass Angebot und Nachfrage nicht durch fragwürdige Verordnungen eingeschränkt werden und wir Angler unserem Hobby weiter nachgehen dürfen?

Wir warten jetzt die neuen Empfehlungen von ICES ab. Sollten sich die Zahlen für den Dorschbestand gemäß der Vorhersage bestätigen, werden wir von unserer Forderung nach einer Abschaffung des Baglimit ab 01. Januar 2019 nicht abweichen und die Politik an ihr Versprechen "das Baglimit wird zum Wiederaufbau der Dorschbestände eingeführt" zeitnah erinnern.


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir  haben einige Nachfragen oder auch Anmerkungen zu unserer gestrigen  Veröffentlichung zum „Baglimit ab 2019“ erhalten, die wir aufgrund der  Anzahl der Nachrichten gerne auf diesem Weg beantworten möchten. An  dieser Stelle bedanken wir uns für die konstruktive Kritik, aber auch  für den großen Zuspruch!

 1.Wir sind nicht auf dem „Kriegsfuß“ mit bestimmten Verbänden, sondern vertreten verschiedene Ansichten  in Bezug auf Einschränkungen. Das ist sicherlich legitim und in einer  Demokratie erlaubt und sogar gewünscht. Diskussionen gehören einfach  dazu.

 2.Bezüglich einer Schonzeit für Dorsche, ging es bei  dieser Option nie um die Schonung der Laichdorsche, sondern lediglich um  eine Reduktion der Fangmenge der Freizeitfischerei als Alternative zum  Baglimit (siehe „Managementmaßnahmen in der Freizeitfischerei“ vom  Thünen-Institut). Hierbei wurden auch nicht die realen Fangmengen der  Freizeitfischerei in diesem Zeitraum berücksichtigt, sondern lediglich  die errechneten Fangmengen von uns Anglern linear auf diesen Zeitraum  runtergebrochen! Ausfallzeiten durch Wind und Wetter oder Fahrtgebiete  wurden nicht berücksichtigt, ebenso wenig, dass viele Kleinboote in  diesen Monaten gar nicht im Wasser liegen oder Angler auf andere  Fischarten ausweichen. Welcher Kleinbootangler fährt in die  Laichgebiete? Wie oft werden diese Gebiete von den Angelkuttern  angefahren? Wir haben uns die Zahlen der Angelkutter mal angeschaut und  können sagen, dass die Zahl der Anglerfänge in diesem Zeitraum für die  Bestände sicherlich eher zu vernachlässigen sind. Wer möchte die  Verantwortung für die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für den Angeltourismus  übernehmen, wenn Familienväter in diesem Zeitraum in die  Arbeitslosigkeit geschickt werden müssen, weil deutlich weniger Angler  an die Küste kommen? Natürlich kann jeder erst einmal Forderungen  stellen, doch bitte nicht ohne Lösungen für alle Beteiligten und einen  spürbaren Nutzen für die Natur zu erlangen!

 3.Einer Erhöhung  des Mindestmaßes können wir ebenfalls nicht zustimmen! Wir kämpfen gegen  neue Beschränkungen für Meeresangler und fordern keine zusätzlichen  Einschränkungen, dafür sorgen seit Jahren andere Organisationen.  Vermutlich können wirklich die meisten Boots- und Kutterangler mit einem  höheren Mindestmaß gut leben, doch was ist mit Brandungsanglern oder  Spinnfischern an unseren Küsten? Sollten wir die nicht auch respektieren  anstatt weitere Einschränkungen für diese Angelkollegen zu fordern?  Oder auch Bootsangler, die sich über einen im Rahmen der Gesetzgebung  gefangenen und entnommenen Dorsch freuen? Nein, wir benötigen keine  neuen Einschränkungen! Hier wäre es einfach sinnvoll, die Entnahme in  die Verantwortung des Anglers zu legen. Das hilft dem Dorschbestand und  sensibilisiert den Angler für die Ressource Fisch. Bei diesem Thema  sollten wir auch nicht das drohende Rückwurfverbot vergessen. Dann  müssen wir über ein Mindestmaß nicht einmal mehr diskutieren. Wurde das  bereits durch Angelverbände thematisiert?

 4.Wir wollen zudem  das Baglimit nicht einfach akzeptieren, da es 2017 nur vorübergehend für  die Erholung der Dorschbestände eingeführt werden sollte. Somit  bestehen wir jetzt auch auf die Abschaffung und Einhaltung der damaligen  Aussagen von Wissenschaft und Politik. Wenn wir jetzt nur für eine  Erhöhung kämpfen, haben wir das Baglimit als dauerhafte Beschränkung  akzeptiert und spielen damit Wissenschaft und Politik in die Karten.  Gibt man uns für das kommende Jahr zum Beispiel ein Baglimit von 10  Dorschen, wird dieses doch nur rechnerisch erfüllt, bei der Einführung  des Baglimit hat man uns jedoch die „Menge der gefangenen Dorsche“ unter  die Nase gehalten. Wollen wir wirklich akzeptieren, dass man uns  dauerhaft unterstellen kann, dass wir Angler die gleiche Menge Dorsch  wie die kommerzielle Fischerei entnehmen? Irgendwann haben wir eine  Quote von 5.000 Tonnen und fangen tatsächlich nur 2.500 Tonnen- das wird  dann sicherlich nicht erwähnt werden, sondern die 5.000 Tonnen werden  genannt. Wir können uns die Pressemitteilungen schon vorstellen „Quote  für die Fischerei und Angler in 2019 verdoppelt“. Bei uns als Dorsche  pro Angler pro Tag, bei der Fischerei in Tonnen. Ist das gerecht? Wir  finden definitiv nein und dagegen wollen wir uns wehren.

  5.Aktuell erhalten wir immer häufiger Nachrichten, dass sich die Zahl  der Kontrollen in den letzten Wochen – speziell bei den Kleinbootanglern  – spürbar erhöht hat. Natürlich heißen wir Kontrollen gut und schwarze  Schafe müssen gefunden werden. Doch was möchte man durch die Erhöhung  der Kontrolldichte wirklich erreichen? Möchte man eine Zunahme von  Verstößen der Angler beweisen, wie man uns im Vorfeld pauschal  unterstellt hat? Oder möchte man die zurückgehenden Einnahmen bei der  Fischereiabgabe durch Bußgelder kompensieren? Ich denke ein Teil der  Anglerschaft hat schon immer mal gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen, so wie  es auch beim Autofahren ist. Dafür sind Kontrollen und Sanktionen auch  da, doch ist ein Verstoß gegen das Baglimit wirklich ein Grund, die Zahl  der Kontrollen so deutlich zu erhöhen? Wäre es nicht notwendiger  gewesen schon immer die Einhaltung aller Regeln zu kontrollieren, zum  Beispiel Verstöße gegen das Tierschutzgesetz? Werden hier die richtigen  Prioritäten gesetzt? Das Ganze hat aktuell einen faden Beigeschmack!

 6.Warum wurde das drohende Baglimit für Meerforelle und Lachs ab 2019 bisher von den Verbänden nicht thematisiert?

 Bei all unseren Forderungen geht es nie um persönliche Interessen,  sondern wir verfolgen ausschließlich das Ziel, neue Einschränkungen und  Verbote für Meeresangler zu verhindern und alle Angelmethoden und Angler  zu akzeptieren und zu respektieren! Wichtig ist bei all diesen Themen, dass  man Nutzen und Folgen abwägt und Lösungen erarbeitet. Doch haben wir in  den letzten Monaten Lösungsvorschläge erhalten oder hat mal die  Anglerschaft alleine im Regen stehen lassen? Für Verbote und  Beschränkungen fühlen sich alle verantwortlich, für Hilfe und Lösungen  wird immer auf andere verwiesen. Das ist nicht fair!


----------



## Flatfish86 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...hraenkungen-auf-dem-Pruefstand,dorsch228.html


----------



## smithie (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die Kommentare zum Artikel sind ja ganz großartig...


----------



## Ørret (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> Die Kommentare zum Artikel sind ja ganz großartig...



Liegt daran das Angler häufig recht wenig informiert sind über solche Dinge. Sehe ich ja bei vielen meiner Vereinskollegen
...Wird ja in den Zeitschriften in der Regel auch wenig darüber geschrieben und wenn dann lesen sich's die meisten noch nicht mal durch.
Ein paar Experten aus meinem Dorf sind grad aus Dänemark zurück und haben doch tatsächlich erst vor Ort mitbekommen das es sowas wie ein baglimit gibt. Glaubt man kaum, ist aber so.
Deshalb gibt es dann auch solche Kommentare....


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hi, meistens liest man ja auch nur die halbe Wahrheit, die den Eindruck erwecken soll, dass die Dorschangler den Hals nicht voll kriegen würden und das der Dorschbestand schutzbedürftig sei. Bestenfalls steht dann da noch, dass an der Küste Arbeitsplätze in Gefahr seien.


----------



## Anglerdemo (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

*ICES veröffentlicht Fangempfehlung für die Ostsee 2019*

Wie wir bereits im letzten Jahr veröffentlicht haben, erholen sich die Dorschbestände in der westlichen Ostsee weiter und werden innerhalb des nächsten Jahres bei den Elterntieren den sogenannten sicheren Bereich (Limit-Referenzpunkt) überschreiten. Bereits jetzt hat sich die Zahl der Elterntiere gegenüber 2013 mehr als verdoppelt. Der ICES empfiehlt somit eine Erhöhung der Quote für den Dorsch für die Gebiete 22 bis 24 in der westlichen Ostsee um 137%. 

Was bedeutet das für uns Angler? Normalerweise müsste – wie von uns gefordert – das Baglimit spätestens zum 01.Januar 2019 aufgehoben werden. Aufgrund der empfohlenen Anhebung der Quote wäre ein Baglimit von 12 Dorschen pro Angler pro Tag das Minimum, doch wie wenige Angler erreichen diese Fangmenge überhaupt? Benötigen wir dann wirklich noch ein Baglimit? Wir haben diese Menge doch im Durchschnitt auch vor Einführung des Baglimits 2017 nicht erreicht! Da das Baglimit nur „zum Wiederaufbau der Dorschbestände“ eingeführt wurde, kann es nur eine Entscheidung durch die die europäischen Fischereiminister auf ihrer Ratssitzung im Oktober geben- das Baglimit muss abgeschafft werden und so hoffen wir, dass wir bei dieser Forderung auch Unterstützung durch die Angelverbände erhalten werden! Keine Kompromisse und keine anderen neuen Einschränkungen - weder eine Schonzeit noch eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes - darf es geben.

Und was erwartet uns beim Hering? ICES empfiehlt hier tatsächlich einen mindestens einjährigen Fangstopp in der Ostsee. Davon wären sicherlich auch wir Angler betroffen! Ist das dann das Ende der Heringsangelei? 

Es bleibt spannend und wir können jetzt nur gemeinsam die Politik sensibilisieren, hier vernünftige Entscheidungen und Lösungen für alle Betroffenen anzubieten!

Hierzu werden wir in Kürze Gespräche mit verschiedenen Politikern auf Bundes- und EU- Ebene führen. Das war ein kurzer Überblick und wir werden natürlich weiter berichten!

   Viele Grüße von der Küste

Team Anglerdemo


----------



## sebwu (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Es bleibt spannend und wir können jetzt nur gemeinsam die Politik sensibilisieren, hier vernünftige Entscheidungen und Lösungen für alle Betroffenen anzubieten!
> 
> Hierzu werden wir in Kürze Gespräche mit verschiedenen Politikern auf Bundes- und EU- Ebene führen. Das war ein kurzer Überblick und wir werden natürlich weiter berichten!
> 
> ...






 Danke das Ihr das macht!




eine längst fällige spende ist jetzt auch raus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



sebwu schrieb:


> Danke das Ihr das macht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr gerne und vielen Dank für die Spende, ist eingegangen!


----------



## Grünknochen (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Mal die ganze Politik außen vor:
Gibt's Angler, die Spaß daran haben, Mini Dörschchen zwischen 38 und sagen wir mal 50cm zu fangen? Ich hab da null Spaß dran.

Gibt es überhaupt eine einzige dokumentierte Fangmeldung zu einem Dorsch, der auch nur die 20 Pfund Marke geknackt hat ( von 30 Pfund will ich gar nicht erst reden)? Da könnte für mich der Spaß anfangen...


----------



## punkarpfen (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hi, 
die Angler, die Dorsche von 38-50 cm mit Freude mitnehmen, tun dies vor allem aus kulinarischen Gründen. Es werden jedes Jahr Ostseedorsche über 10 Kilo gefangen. Ausserhalb der Laichzeit sind das natürlich Ausnahmefänge. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans albers (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

moin,

warum man heutzutage noch auf laichdorsch angeln muss,
naja..  is ne andere frage, muss man nicht verstehen.

ansonsten  finde ich ein erhöhtes mindest mass gut,
 und ein erhöhtes baglimit von 10 fischen oder am besten:
ganz weg!



warum man jetzt nach einem starken jahrgang 
die quote auf 137 % erhöhen muss,
 erschliesst sich mir noch nicht ganz wegen "nachhaltiger fischerei" ??


----------



## Grünknochen (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich wünsch dem Kindergarten nur, dass er noch ein paar Jahre heranwächst zu einem anständigen Fisch. 

Mini Filets, die ich mit der Lupe suchen muss, brauch ich nicht. Und auf Laichdorsche hab ich auch keinen Bock.


Würd mich also echt freuen, wenn der Bestand irgendwann einmal wieder so gesund ist, dass man von einer vernünftigen Alters- und Größenstruktur reden kann.


Z.Z. kommt mir der Kampf um die Quoten so vor, dass man jedes noch so kleine Fenster nutzt, um wieder in die Phase Ausbeutung zu gehen. Begriffe wie ''starker Jahrgang 2016'' erinnern mich mehr an den Weinhandel als daran, dass man es mit Lebewesen zu tun hat, die durchaus in der Lage sind, ein paar Jahre mehr als 2 Jahre alt zu werden.



Aber egal: Alles mein Empfinden, also nix mit Allgemeinanspruch, erst recht keine Kritik. Ich kenn die Ostsee wirklich bis in den letzten Winkel Finnlands. Z.T. wunderschön. Und es macht mich von Jahr zu Jahr traurig, wenn ich bemerke, wie wenig dort unter Wasser los ist. In diesem Jahr wird es wieder so sein. Kirkenes ruft. Und auf Rolvsoya hab ich auch noch ne Verabredung. Der Bulli scharrt schon mit den Hufen...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Mal die ganze Politik außen vor:
> Gibt's Angler, die Spaß daran haben, Mini Dörschchen zwischen 38 und sagen wir mal 50cm zu fangen? Ich hab da null Spaß dran.
> 
> ...



Es gibt mindestens genau so viele Angler, die lieber die kleinen Dorsche zwischen 38 und 50cm fangen wollen (die man auch bestens für die Küche verwerten kann), wie diejenigen, die nur große Dorsche fangen wollen...

 Jeder Regelung, die da eingreift würde die Angler spalten...

 Die Idealregelung ist "Keine Regelung"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Jeder Regelung, die da eingreift würde die Angler spalten...
> 
> Die Idealregelung ist "Keine Regelung"




Ich nennen das ja "die Verantwortung zur Entnahme den Anglern überlassen". Wir sollten alle Angler respektieren, nämlich auch diejenigen, die sich über einen Dorsch von 38cm freuen und daraus Filets oder Kochfisch zaubern!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich nennen das ja "die Verantwortung zur Entnahme den Anglern überlassen". Wir sollten alle Angler respektieren, nämlich auch diejenigen, die sich über einen Dorsch von 38cm freuen und daraus Filets oder Kochfisch zaubern!



Und da bin ich aber so etwas von bei Dir.#6


----------



## punkarpfen (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hi,
da habt ihr vollkommen Recht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## UMueller (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Mal die ganze Politik außen vor:
> Gibt's Angler, die Spaß daran haben, Mini Dörschchen zwischen 38 und sagen wir mal 50cm zu fangen? Ich hab da null Spaß dran.
> 
> Gibt es überhaupt eine einzige dokumentierte Fangmeldung zu einem Dorsch, der auch nur die 20 Pfund Marke geknackt hat ( von 30 Pfund will ich gar nicht erst reden)? Da könnte für mich der Spaß anfangen...




Es steht dir doch frei diese kleineren entkommen zu lassen. Ich persönlich nehme gerne einen 45er Dorsch zum kochen. Das Problem sind nicht die Angler die kleinere Dorsche fangen, sondern die Kommerzfischerei. Das Schonmaß beträgt 38. Könnte meiner Meinung nach etwas höher liegen. Sollte dann aber auch für Kommerzfischer gelten. Was nützt uns Anglern ein Schonmaß von z.B. 45cm, wenn es für Berufsfischer nur bei 38cm liegt. Richtig, du würdest selten einen ü 45er fangen können, weil abgefischt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



UMueller schrieb:


> wenn es für Berufsfischer nur bei 38cm liegt. Richtig, du würdest selten einen ü 45er fangen können, weil abgefischt.



Für Berufsfischer liegt es bei 35cm... und dazu kommt eine Anlandeverpflichtung, also real gibt es damit für Berufsfischer überhaupt kein Mindestmaß.


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wie sicher ist es, dass das Bag Limit für Angler nicht angehoben wird?



Also erst einmal fällt die Entscheidung durch den Rat im Oktober, dann ist es sicher |rolleyes.  Wir haben ja bereits am 07.April 2018 folgendes veröffentlicht "Nach  uns vorliegenden Informationen direkt aus Kopenhagen soll laut ICES  das Baglimit in 2019 in der westlichen Ostsee Bestand haben! Für uns  fast unglaublich.".

Daraufhin wurde ich  persönlich von verschiedener Seite direkt angegriffen und diese  Veröffentlichung wurde als Blödsinn bezeichnet. Ich halte unsere Quelle  aus Kopenhagen jedoch weiterhin für sehr seriös und zuverlässig und sehe das jetzt auch bestätigt!

Bereits  gestern bin ich beim Lesen des ICES-Advice zum Dorsch über einige  Zahlen gestolpert, die mich hellhörig machten. So habe ich bereits  gestern eine Forumulierung beim Baglimit gewählt, die ziemlich neutral  klang _"Der ICES empfiehlt somit eine Erhöhung der Quote für den Dorsch  für die Gebiete 22 bis 24 in der  westlichen Ostsee um 137%._" Die Angler habe ich hier bewusst nicht  erwähnt, sondern nur aufgrund dieser vorgeschlagenen Erhöhung  verschiedene Rechnungen für Angler erstellt.

Heute  wurden meine Vermutungen aus Brüssel bestätigt und auch aus Deutschland  bekam ich eine Nachricht, beides von ebenfalls sehr zuverlässigen und  seriösen Quellen aus unserem Netzwerk.

Ich  denke tatsächlich, dass wir Angler hier auch in 2019 verarscht werden  sollen. Hinnehmen werden wir das nicht und werden uns auch diesbezüglich  rechtlich beraten lassen.

Weitere  Details zum ICES Advice werden wir voraussichtlich am 07.Juni  veröffentlichen, da wir bis zu diesem Termin noch verschiedene Gespräche  führen werden.


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Da es gerade dazu passt, hier die PM des DAFV dazu: 

*Fangempfehlungen für die Ostsee 2019 – Dorschbestand deutlich erholt![FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

  Der International Council for the Exploration of the Sea (ICES) hat am 31. Mai 2018 die Fangempfehlungen für den Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee für das Jahr 2019 veröffentlicht. Die Empfehlung ist auch die wissenschaftliche Grundlage in Bezug auf das seit 2017 geltende Tagfanglimit (bag-limit) für den Dorsch. Für die Berufsfischer scheint eine Erhöhung der Fangquote von mehr als 100% für das Jahr 2019 möglich. 

*Rückschau zum Tagfanglimit*

  Im Jahr 2017 wurde für Freizeitangler erstmal ein Tagfanglimit (so genanntes „bag-limit“) von 5 Dorschen pro Tag und 3 Dorschen pro Tag in der Schonzeit eingeführt. Für das Jahr 2018 hatte die EU-Kommission einen so genannten "roll over" beschlossen, also eine unveränderte Übernahme der Regelungen aus dem Jahr 2017. Damit blieben die Fangquoten für den westlichen Dorsch und damit auch das Tagesfanglimit für Freizeitangler im Jahr 2018 unverändert. 

*Wie hat sich das Tagfanglimit im Rückblick ausgewirkt?*

  Die Fänge der Freizeitangler wurden für das Jahr 2017 mit 1754 t vorhergesagt. Wie kam diese Vorhersage zustande? ICES hat einen Mittelwert der Anglerfänge aus den Jahren 2014, 2015 und 2016 gebildet. Dieser beläuft sich auf 2654 t. Davon hat man modellierte 900 t für das neu eingeführte Tagfanglimit abgezogen.
  Die tatsächlichen Anglerfänge im Jahr 2017 lagen aber insgesamt nur bei 932 t statt der erwarteten 1754 t. Der Bericht benennt den schlechten Dorschbestand, als auch das eingeführte Tagfanglimit als Gründe für den dramatischen Rückgang. Außer Acht gelassen wurde der Einbruch der Angelkartenverkäufe und die damit verbundenen wirtschaftlichen Schwierigkeiten für die traditionell strukturschwachen Regionen der Küste. 
  Viele Angler sind erst gar nicht mehr an die Küste gekommen.

  „Vor allem die Angler, welche für einen mehrtägigen Kurzurlaub von weit entfernt anreisen, haben in Aussicht auf die psychologische Grenze von 5 Dorschen pro Tag die Reise erst gar nicht mehr angetreten, oder sind in andere Regionen ausgewichen. Diesen Umstand hat der DAFV von vorne herein erwartet und das derzeitige Tagfanglimit stets kritisiert,.“ so Alexander Seggelke, Geschäftsführer des DAFV.

*Verdoppelung der Berufsfischerquote = Verdoppelung Tagfanglimit*

  Die Angler haben nur etwas über 50% der erwarteten Fänge gemacht und damit im Jahr 2017 einen überproportionalen Beitrag zum Schutz der Dorschbestände geleistet. Das Tagfanglimit wurde mit dem Argument eingeführt, dass sich alle Nutzergruppen an dem Schutz der Dorschbestände gleichermaßen beteiligen. Das haben die Angler nachweislich getan. So ist es nur folgerichtig, dass auch alle Nutzergruppen gleichermaßen von einer Erholung der Bestände profitieren. Die Empfehlung trifft keinerlei Aussagen zu einer Erhöhung des Tagfanglimits in 2019, sondern verweist auf eine „management decision“, also politische Entscheidung für die Freizeitfischerei. Hr. Conrad vom Bundesministerium für Energie und Landwirtschaft (BMEL) hat sich jüngst auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des DAFV für eine gleichberechtigte Erhöhung des Tagfanglimits zu einer Erhöhung der Quoten für die Berufsfischerei ausgesprochen. 
  Vorstellbar und im Rahmen der Erholung vertretbar ist, dass die Quote für die Berufsfischerei Im Jahr 2019 verdoppelt wird. Die Empfehlungen für verschiedenen Szenarien liegen laut der ICES Empfehlung zwischen +40% und +115%.

  Sollte die Quote für die Berufsfischerei verdoppelt werden, so muss auch mindestens das Tagfanglimit verdoppelt werden. Eine Verdoppelung des Tagfanglimits entspricht keiner Verdoppelung der Anglerfänge. Man hat damals mit der Herabsetzung des Tagfanglimits von unbegrenzt auf 5 Fische pro Tag auch keine Halbierung der Anglerfänge gleichgesetzt, sondern diese Einschränkung mit 900 t pro Jahr bewertet.

  Es kommt ein weiterer oft unbeachteter Umstand hinzu. Die ICES Empfehlung erwartet, dass der Dorschbestand im Jahre 2019 erstmals den Limit-Referenzpunkt für die Biomasse des Elterntierbestandes nach dem Vorsorgeansatz überschreiten. Damit wären die Mitgliedsstaaten berechtigt eigene Regelungen für die Dorschfänge zu treffen. Im Bereich der Berufsfischerei ist das nicht zu erwarten, aber für Freizeitangler an Deutschlands Küsten kann dies durchaus eine Option darstellen. Ob und welche Möglichkeiten sich hier ergeben, ist mit der Bekanntgabe der Bestandszahlen für den Dorschjahrgang 2018 durch das TI im Herbst diesen Jahres konkreter abzuschätzen.

  [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]   
  Die Entscheidung für die jährlichen Quotenanpassung fällt im Oktober im Ministerrat der EU. Der DAFV hat zur Beratung der Anpassungen aus Sicht der Angler bereits einen Termin mit dem BMEL vereinbart. Dazu wird sich der DAFV mit seinen Partnerverbänden aus Dänemark und Schweden abstimmen, um im Vorfeld auszuloten welche länderübergreifenden Allianzen für die Abstimmung möglich erscheinen.


----------



## Grünknochen (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Merci für die Info.
Bleibt abzuwarten, was hinten bei rauskommt. Nur das zählt...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Als wir das mit den Anglerfängen bereits vor der Festlegung des Baglimit für 2018 prognostiziert und eine Erhöhung gefordert haben, wurden wir belächelt! Kann man sich erne noch einmal in dem Video aus September 2017 ansehen.

https://youtu.be/Iemj-zp9IxA

Damals hätte man uns gerne unterstützen können (müssen!), doch das wollte man nicht. So hätte man die Folgen für den Angeltourismus reduzieren und eine Erholung vorantreiben können.

Wenn ich die Aussagen jetzt lese, könnte ich durchdrehen! Die wollen wieder Quote verschenken und der kommerziellen Fischerei zustecken. Wir haben 2700 Tonnen im Schnitt ohne Baglimit gefangen, das wäre nicht einmal eine Verdoppelung der Quote gegenüber 2017/2018. Und die wollen am Baglimit festhalten. 

Ich schmeisse bald bei Anglerdemo hin, denn gegen solche "Vertreter" kann man auf Dauer nicht auch noch kämpfen. Das raubt einfach zu viel Zeit, Nerven und Energie. Der DAFV entwickelt sich langsam zum größten Gegner der Meeresangler. Die handeln definitiv nicht im Auftrag der Angler, sondern der Wissenschaft, Fischerei und Politik! 

Das muss ich jetzt einfach mal so deutlich schreiben, weil ich es einfach nicht mehr akzeptieren kann, dass der DAFV - die nichts, aber wirklich überhaupt nichts mit Meeresangeln und dem Angeltourismus am Hut haben - uns so in den Rücken fallen. Ich will echt nicht mehr! Als nächstes kommt dann wieder die AGENDA 45-0-10 in die Öffentlichkeit und das Angelverbote in FFH Gebieten für eine Bilogin verständlich wirken...

Die setzen sich jetzt mit den Sachbearbeitern im BMEL zusammen und sind dann auch noch stolz auf eine Erhöhung des Baglimit. Ohne deren "Einsatz" würde man das sicherlich abschaffen.... 

Ich hoffe, dass die Dänen standhaft bleiben! Die sind ja für liberale Regeln für Angler bekannt.

*Das kennzeichne ich hier noch einmal deutlich als meine private Aussage und Meinung, nicht abgestimmt mit dem Orgateam der Anglerdemo. 
*


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@Lars: Nicht hinschmeißen, aushalten und weitermachen! Bitte! Steht Ihr eigentlich in direktem Austausch mit dem DAFV? Wie kann ich mir die Kommunikation vorstellen? Vom DAFV kriege ich dazu nur sehr schwammige Aussagen. Aber es hört sich ja fast so an, als ob Ihr gar nicht (mehr?) miteinander sprecht.


----------



## Ørret (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Georg warum fragt R+R denn nicht mal kritisch beim BV nach warum man für eine Erhöhung des baglimits anstatt für die Abschaffung plädiert.....oder wie es mit Bemühungen vom BV aussieht die Angelverbote in den AWZ wieder abzuschätzen, oder haben die sich etwa komplett geschlagen gegeben?
Oder was die unsinnige Agenda 45/0/10 soll...
Wäre doch mal was


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Doch, wir stehen im Kontakt. Der letzte Kontakt ist zwei Wochen her. Dort haben wir auf die Folgen einer möglichen Schonzeit und einer Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes hingewiesen (Ende der Hochseeangelschiffe) und das es nur ein Ziel geben darf, nämlich weg mit dem Baglimit.

Wir haben eine ausführliche Antwort erhalten, jedoch leider in die falsche Richtung und gegen den Angeltourismus.

Seit diesem Zeitpunkt sehe ich persönlich meine Bereitschaft für eine Zusammenarbeit mit dem DAFV als beendet an! Solange der DAFV sich als Vertreter der Meeresangler in der Öffentlichkeit aufspielt, aber Entscheidungen gegen den Angeltourismus trifft, habe ich kein Interesse an einem Austausch oder ähnlichem.

So müssen wir jetzt im Orgateam eine Entscheidung treffen, wir wir zukünftig damit umgehen wollen. Von dieser Entscheidung werde ich dann meine Zukunft abhängig machen. 

Mal im Ernst, kann man den DAFV wirklich noch als "Vertreter der Meeresangler" auf die Politik bzw. die Öffentlichkeit loslassen? Alleine dieser Satz _"Das Tagfanglimit wurde mit dem Argument eingeführt, dass sich alle  Nutzergruppen an dem Schutz der Dorschbestände gleichermaßen beteiligen"._ Schutz der Dorschbestände? Was für ein schlechtes Argument, um in eine Verhandlung für eine Erhöhung der Fangmengen zu gehen. Bestände können immer geschützt werden und so kann man immer eine Fangmengenbegrenzung für Angler beibehalten. Warum nutzt man nicht Aussagen von Thünen oder Politik wie "_Der Angler muss zum Wiederaufbau der Dorschbestände beteiligt werden"?_ Dann hat sich das Baglimit nämlich erledigt und schlägt die Leute mit ihren eigenen Waffen. So spielt man denen mit der Argumentation so in die Karten und man liest ja aus der PM heraus, dass die das Baglimit gar nicht weghaben wollen und lieber neue Einschränkungen zusätzlich fordern (eigene Resolution). 

Es gab ja auch den "runden Tisch" in Wismar, wo man bewusst keine Vertreter des Angeltourismus in SH eingeladen hat. Schließlich hätten wir unsere Forderungen für die Meeresangler deutlich gemacht. Wobei ich persönlich von Beginn an der Meinung war, dass der Termin (24. Mai und somit eine Woche vor Veröffentlichung des ICES Advice) mehr als schwachsinnig gewählt wurde und somit lediglich als eine Showveranstaltung ohne wirkliche Ziele gewertet werten kann.

So verwundert mich in der PM auch die Aussage _"Vorstellbar und im Rahmen der Erholung vertretbar ist, dass die Quote  für die Berufsfischerei Im Jahr 2019 verdoppelt wird. (...) Sollte die Quote für die Berufsfischerei verdoppelt werden, so muss  auch mindestens das Tagfanglimit verdoppelt werden. Eine Verdoppelung  des Tagfanglimits entspricht keiner Verdoppelung der Anglerfänge"._ Vor 2 Wochen hieß es aus Kreisen des DAFV noch "_Die Fangquote „Dorsch“ für 2019 für Berufsfischer soll deutlich  heraufgesetzt werden. Da die Angler seit 2017 mit den Fischern gemeinsam  beim Dorschfang bemessen wurden, erwarten die organisierten Angler eine  entsprechende Berücksichtigung der Freizeitfischerei."_ Da hatte ich ja noch vermutet, dass sie zumindest eine analoge Anpassung in Tonnen fordern, aber jetzt schenken sie unsere Dorsch noch freiwillig her! Nur zur Erinnerung: Bei einem Baglimit 5/3 haben wir Angler 932 Tonnen im letzten Jahr gefangen. Also erreichen wir Angler rechnerisch bei einem Baglimit 10/6 maximal 1864 Tonnen, in der Praxis deutlich weniger, da kaum ein Angler 10 Dorsche fängt. Die Fischer dürfen dann ab 2019 aber 12000 Tonnen Dorsch fangen, ohne Baglimit haben wir Angler früher 2654 Tonnen im Schnitt gefangen und nicht einmal mehr diese Menge fordert der DAFV für uns Angler. Kann mir das jemand erklären?

 Geil finde ich auch folgende Aussage "Es kommt ein weiterer oft unbeachteter Umstand hinzu. Die ICES  Empfehlung erwartet, dass der Dorschbestand im Jahre 2019 erstmals den  Limit-Referenzpunkt für die Biomasse des Elterntierbestandes nach dem  Vorsorgeansatz überschreiten. Damit wären die Mitgliedsstaaten  berechtigt eigene Regelungen für die Dorschfänge zu treffen" Eigene Regelungen? Neue Beschränkungen?  Die Mitgliedstaaten können das Baglimit einfach mal abschaffen...Der DAFV läuft jetzt ins BMEL und dann kommt ein Mindestmaß von 45cm und eine Schonzeit. Nebenbei kommt das Anlandegebot, die industrielle Fischerei räumt alles ab und wir kümmern uns um Psychologen für arbeitslose Fischer an der Küste. 

Übrigens versuche ich die genannten Zahlen "plus 40% bis +115%" nachzuvollziehen, schaffe es aber leider nicht.

 Nein, die vom DAFV sind keine Vertreter der Angler und zumindest im Bereich Meeresangeln eher Lobbyisten für die kommerzielle Fischerei!Das muss man jetzt deutlich feststellen. bei den Angelverboten in den AWZ haben die versagt und jetzt fallen die uns Angler in den Rücken. 

Übrigens habe ich mir heute mal erste Gedanen zu einer Klage gegen ein eventuelles Baglimit 2019 gemacht...

Dieser Satz liegt mir nämlich dabei immer noch in den Ohren:

_"Die Politik sei  bestrebt, *die Lasten für den Wiederaufbau* des Bestandes gleichermaßen  auf Berufs- und Freizeitfischerei zu verteilen."_ Quelle: SVZ


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Übrigens versuche ich die genannten Zahlen "plus 40% bis +115%" nachzuvollziehen, schaffe es aber leider nicht.



Ich meine, das ergibt sich aus der Unsicherheit der Bestandserhebung. Es gibt mindestens x, aber maximal y viele Dorsche und deshalb kann man zwischen 40-115% mehr fangen.


----------



## Wegberger (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Lars,




> Seit diesem Zeitpunkt sehe ich persönlich meine Bereitschaft für eine Zusammenarbeit mit dem DAFV als beendet an!




Ich habe eh nie verstanden, warum ihr mit dem Henkergesellen des Deutschen Angels zusammen paktiert und sie auch noch mit Samthandschuhen anfasst.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich meine, das ergibt sich aus der Unsicherheit der Bestandserhebung. Es gibt mindestens x, aber maximal y viele Dorsche und deshalb kann man zwischen 40-115% mehr fangen.




Und genau daran scheitere ich zur Zeit. Denn der DAFV schreibt "Vorstellbar und im Rahmen der Erholung vertretbar ist, dass die Quote  für die Berufsfischerei Im Jahr 2019 verdoppelt wird. Die Empfehlungen  für verschiedenen Szenarien liegen laut der ICES Empfehlung zwischen  +40% und +115%.".


Alleine die Empfehlung für EU Map (Mehrjahresplan) liegen bei 137%. 5597 Tonnen in 2018 zu 13267 Tonnen in 2019. Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler (dann aber mit dem DFV und VDKK gemeinsam....)?


----------



## smithie (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



> Hr. Conrad vom Bundesministerium für Energie und Landwirtschaft (BMEL)  hat sich jüngst auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des DAFV für eine  gleichberechtigte Erhöhung des Tagfanglimits zu einer Erhöhung der  Quoten für die Berufsfischerei ausgesprochen.
> Vorstellbar und im Rahmen der Erholung vertretbar ist, dass die Quote  für die Berufsfischerei Im Jahr 2019 verdoppelt wird. Die Empfehlungen  für verschiedenen Szenarien liegen laut der ICES Empfehlung zwischen  +40% und +115%.


Mir ist diese Passage auch unklar.


Wenn ich sie mir öfters durchlese, könnte es auch sein, dass das noch zur Meinung von Hr. Conrad gehört, dass er diese Spannweite für möglich hält.


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Ørret schrieb:


> Georg warum fragt R+R denn nicht mal kritisch beim BV nach warum man für eine Erhöhung des baglimits anstatt für die Abschaffung plädiert.....oder wie es mit Bemühungen vom BV aussieht die Angelverbote in den AWZ wieder abzuschätzen, oder haben die sich etwa komplett geschlagen gegeben?
> Oder was die unsinnige Agenda 45/0/10 soll...
> Wäre doch mal was




Weil wir es bereits vor längerer Zeit gemacht haben. Weil ich auf der Hauptversammlung Gespräche geführt habe. Weil nichts anderes rauskommt als die offiziellen Verlautbarungen. Erkenntnisgewinn gleich null.


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@Fisherbandit: Ich verstehe Deine Wut sehr gut. Ich hoffe, dass Ihr in der Anglerdemo einen Weg findet, dass Du weitermachst.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Fisherbandit: Ich verstehe Deine Wut sehr gut.



Ich weiß nicht mal, ob es Wut ist Georg. Ali Seggelke ist eigtnlich ganz vernünftig. Es ist auf jeden Fall eine Enttäuschung, denn hier wird ohne einen Grund ein Tourismuszweig gefährdet und alle Warnungen in den Wind geschlagen. Da finde ich keine Erklärung für! Kann man so egoistisch sein? Ist es Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die aus irgendwelchen Gründen den Angeltourismus und die Hochseeangelschiffe aus den Häfen in Schleswig-Holstein und Mecklenbrug Vorpommern weghaben möchte? Was haben die Kapitäne dem LAV MV getan, dass man rigoros an der Agenda 45-0-10 festhält? Wieso wehrt sich nicht der DMV gegen diese Vorgehensweise? Wollen die keine Veranstaltungen auf Kuttern mehr in Deutschland abhalten? Ohne Kutter zukünftig keine Veranstaltungen mehr an der deutschen Ostseeküste. 

Mir stellt sich die Frage, welche Ziele die Verbände verfolgen! Warum?

Wir kämpfen gegen Einschränkungen und Verbote, die unsere "Gegner" fordern- und die "Angelverbände fordern immer weiter neue Verbote. Wo soll ich also diese Verbände einordnen?

Leider werden diese "Parolen" von Schonzeit und Mindestmaß 45 cm - also neue Einschränkungen - auch immer noch von manchen Anglern gefordert, doch keiner konnte mir bisher hierfür eine wissenschaftliche Erklärung geben.

Es ist doch völlig bekloppt, jetzt eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes zu fordern, wo die EU das Anlandegebot für Dorsche auch für die Freizeitfischerei umsetzen möchte. Wir sollen durch eine EU- Verordnung Babydorsche abknüppeln und die schwafeln von einem Mindestmaß von 45cm. Willkommen in der Realität!

Übrigens werde ich auch zukünftig keine Babydorsche abknüppeln und entsorgen- dann werde ich ggf. beim ersten Bußgeld klagen und notfalls in den Knast gehen. Man muss auch mal ein Zeichen gegen den EU Schwachsinn und stumpfe Bürokratie setzen.


----------



## bacalo (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@Fisherbandit1000

Es ist doch völlig bekloppt, jetzt eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes zu fordern, wo die EU das Anlandegebot für Dorsche auch für die Freizeitfischerei umsetzen möchte. Wir sollen durch eine EU- Verordnung Babydorsche abknüppeln und die schwafeln von einem Mindestmaß von 45cm. Willkommen in der Realität!

 Übrigens werde ich auch zukünftig keine Babydorsche abknüppeln und entsorgen- dann werde ich ggf. beim ersten Bußgeld klagen und notfalls in den Knast gehen. Man muss auch mal ein Zeichen gegen den EU Schwachsinn und stumpfe Bürokratie setzen.


BRUDER im GEISTE!!
Jedoch wurde klar, dass eine fragwürdige Auslegung des EU-Rechts sowie nationaler Gesetze wohl an der Tagesordnung ist. Bestehende Spielräume (nach pflichtgemäßen Ermessen) werden nicht ausgenutzt, aus Angst vor unpopulären Entscheidungen. M. E. wird hier mit Nachdruck versucht, ein einseitiger Rundumschutz für die gewerbetreibende Fischereiindustrie zu installieren. In der Gesamtheit zieht dies  ein unverhältnismäßiges Defizit nach sich (nicht nur für die Betroffenen). 

Aber unsere "Interessenvertreter" haben Augenscheinlich andere Interessen. Es ist daher das Gebot der Stunde, diese erkennbar einseitige Doktrin auch weiterhin an die Verantwortlichen und der geneigten Leserschaft heranzutragen.


Es fehlt der erkennbare Wille und dem fairen Miteinander mit den Betroffenen; auf Augenhöhe definiere ich anders - SCHADE!


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und genau daran scheitere ich zur Zeit. Denn der DAFV schreibt "Vorstellbar und im Rahmen der Erholung vertretbar ist, dass die Quote  für die Berufsfischerei Im Jahr 2019 verdoppelt wird. Die Empfehlungen  für verschiedenen Szenarien liegen laut der ICES Empfehlung zwischen  +40% und +115%.".
> 
> 
> Alleine die Empfehlung für EU Map (Mehrjahresplan) liegen bei 137%. 5597 Tonnen in 2018 zu 13267 Tonnen in 2019. Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler (dann aber mit dem DFV und VDKK gemeinsam....)?



Der ICES-Bericht ist dieses Jahr echt kryptisch. So wie ich das gelesen habe: Die 13267 Tonnen gelten für den Dorschbestand der Westlichen Ostsee im Fanggebiet 22-24, aber in den Fanggebiet 24 mischt sich ein erheblicher Anteil Ostdorsch unter, dessen Quote dieses Jahr merklich gekürzt wurde.
Da beim Fang nicht zwischen W- und O-Dorsch unterschieden wird, gibt es im ICES-Advice eine gemeinsame Quote für SD 24, die zu Gunsten des Ostdorsches geringer angesetzt wird, als es der Westdorsch erlaubt.
Also spricht der EU MAP (damit der DFV und VDKK) vom Westdorsch-Bestand, während der DAFV vom Fanggebiet Westliche Ostsee spricht, unter der Annahme dass im Fanggebiet 24 die Quote für zu Gunsten des Ostdorschs angepasst wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die Verbände verfolgen anscheinend eigene Ziele und die Existenzen der Familien geht dem am Allerwertesten vorbei! Noch einmal deutlich- wir haben den DAFV am 23.Mai diesen Jahres erneut auf die Folgen für den Angeltourismus durch deren Resolution aufmerksam gemacht. Das haben die ignoriert! Da fehlt mir dann wirklcih die Fairness, insbesondere gegenüber den Familien.

Ich hoffe die haben zumindest ausreichend Rückgrat, Ihre Politik den Kapitänen gegenüber persönlich zu verkaufen und zu begründen. Wir haben dem DAFV mitgeteilt, die Verbände zeitnah nach Heiligenhafen zu einer Gesprächsrunde einzuladen! Dazu würde ich dann natürlich auch die Betreiber der Angelgeschäfte aus der Region einladen, denn auch die sind sicherlich daran interessiert, wie sie diese 2 Monate Schonzeit überleben sollen.


----------



## Wegberger (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,


 diese Verbandsarbeit lässt die Überlegung greifen - öb der DAFV nicht insgeheim vom PETA übernommen wurde.


Sellecke und Präsine klatschen jetzt ... endlich sind wir am Ziel.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@Fisherbandit
Im ICES-Advice steht das in Tabelle 5, ein Mal Szenario A mit den vollen 13267 Tonnen Westdorsch + Ostdorsch in SD 24.
Und Szenario B mit der Berücksichtigung der Ostdorschquote, da reduziert sich der Westdorsch-Fang in SD 24 von 3582 auf 737 Tonnen und damit bleiben von den maximal möglichen 13267 Tonnen Westdorsch noch 10422 übrig.
Dazu kommen noch 1754 Tonnen Ostdorsch im Fanggebiet 24 und insgesamt ist das weniger als die "erlaubte" Fangmenge für den Westdorsch allein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Das ist dann aber jeweils FMSY lower und nicht FMSY (EU MAP)....


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

FMSY (EU MAP) ist bestandsbezogen für den Westdorsch, aber der Dorsch wird nach Fanggebiet befischt. Am Ende zählt der TAC, der sich aus dem Nachhaltigkeitslevel der beiden Bestände in den Fanggebieten 22-24 errechnet. MSY wäre TAC, wenn es nur um einen Bestand ginge.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> FMSY (EU MAP) ist bestandsbezogen für den Westdorsch, aber der Dorsch wird nach Fanggebiet befischt. Am Ende zählt der TAC, der sich aus dem Nachhaltigkeitslevel der beiden Bestände in den Fanggebieten 22-24 errechnet. MSY wäre TAC, wenn es nur um einen Bestand ginge.




Das passt dann aber nicht zum Advice für 2018...Da gab es nur EU Map und nicht FMSY lower für die WB und EB...


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hab noch einmal drüber gelesen. Das wird so erklärt:


> In an area that includes two stocks of a species, the species TAC should be set such that the risk of overexploitation of the weakest stock is minimized. Assuming the same stock distribution and fishing pattern as in recent years, this implies that the intended catch of the EB cod stock in Subdivision 24 will determine the amount of WB cod that are expected to be caught in that subdivision (Option B in Table 5).



Warum es in den Vorjahren nicht gleich gehandhabt wurde, da kann ich nur raten. Vielleicht waren die beiden Bestände vor der Erholung des Ostdorsches nicht unterschiedlich genug, dass die Befischung des Einen den Anderen massiv geschädigt hätte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Das ist alles ein wenig "Fischen im Trüben", gerade was den Ostdorsch anbelangt.

Sinkt der Anteil in SD24 analog zum Ostdorschbestand oder bleibt er gleich? Fangen die Angler auch Ostdorsch? Wie verändert der Ostdorsch den SSB?

Übrigens hat der DAFV in 2017 noch veröffentlicht, dass man - sollten sich die Dorschbestände erholen - für eine Abschaffung des Baglimit sei. Warum jetzt der Sinneswandel? Sind die Gründe für den Sinneswandel auch der Grund für die Veröffentlichungen von FMSY Lower und nicht die wahrscheinliche Festlegung nach FMSY? 

ICES Advice Basis ist 15021 Tonnen FMSY für 2019.

Ich hatte gerade ein interessantes Telefongespräch mit einem Fachmann zu diesem Thema und habe ihn zur Angabe von den niedrigeren Werten befragt. Seine Antwort lautete "das machen nur Hardcore- Ökos. Selbst vorsichtige Wissenschaftler nennen den FMSY". 

Der DAFV nennt also den niedrigeren Wert und will das Baglimit beibehalten- da frage ich mich doch wirklich, welches Ziel die verfolgen! Muss man nicht "in die vollen gehen", wenn man als Interessenvertreter für sein Klientel das Beste rausholen möchte?


----------



## smithie (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es ist auf jeden Fall eine Enttäuschung, denn hier wird ohne einen Grund ein Tourismuszweig gefährdet und alle Warnungen in den Wind geschlagen. Da finde ich keine Erklärung für! Kann man so egoistisch sein?
> 
> ...
> 
> Mir stellt sich die Frage, welche Ziele die Verbände verfolgen! Warum?


 Genau das ist der Punkt!!!
 Warum? Was bringt es dem DAFV, sich in der Art zu positionieren?
Selbst wenn wir annehmen, dass es aus Egoismus ist: was habe ich als DAFV davon?


Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass da noch was anderes dahinter steckt...

Wird hier die Kutterfischerei als eine Verhandlungsmasse für irgendwas anderes benutzt?


Dieses Verhalten ist - für mich - ideologisch oder durch Inkompetenz echt nicht mehr zu erklären.
 Die Leute dort sind doch keine Vollidioten, daher spekuliere ich weiter und sage, dass da noch irgendetwas anderes dahinter stecken muss.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass da noch was anderes dahinter steckt...




Ich freue mich, dass ich nicht alleine so denke #6


----------



## Wegberger (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,

obliegen wir  nicht einem großen Irrtum, wenn wir naturwissenschaftlich an die völlig  falsche Ausrichtung unserer Verbandsspitze herangehen?

Mir kommt es immer so vor als wenn die hellen Köpfe hier verzweifelt  nach Hilfsargumenten suchen um die Fassungslosigkeit über die  Funktionäre zu kaschieren.

Die Hermann _Drossé _Jünger hatten den Ansatz, das man keine Massenvernichtung beim Wettkampfangeln durchführen muss. 

Ja und da hat er Recht gehabt.

Aber was ist daraus geworden ... unsere Funktionäre sind in Begriff das  Angeln abzuschaffen. Irrwitzige Entscheidungen, Planlosigkeit &  Hilflosigkeit zum eigenen Hobby haben eine ganze Sparte ergriffen.

Die deutsche Diskussionen zum Angeln sind die Auswüchse einer völlig abartigen Beschneidung des  eigenen Selbstbewusstsein und des Hinterherhechelns eines geglaubten  Phseudobewusstseins der deutschen Gesellschaft.

 Ich denke bevor man sich in Höckschen & Stöckschen verrennt ( was  mir selber oft genung passiert) - ist die spannende Frage .... haben wir  es nötig diese Baustellen aufzugraben ...?


Ansonsten werden die Brandherde immer mehr und mehr .... was wir ja schon seit Jahren beobachten können.


----------



## gründler (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

2025........


|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



gründler schrieb:


> 2025........
> 
> 
> |wavey:




Das streite ich nicht mehr ab!


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Sind die Gründe für den Sinneswandel auch der Grund für die Veröffentlichungen von FMSY Lower und nicht die wahrscheinliche Festlegung nach FMSY?



Gute Frage, und warum legt sich der DAFV nicht auf ein Szenario fest? Die +40% sind der niedrige Wert aus Annahme B, die 115 der niedrige aus A. Imho ist die Annahme B mit den Ostdorschen nicht weit hergeholt, aber dann wären +40 und +118% die richtigen Zahlen. Hier wurde seitens des Verbands entweder geschlampt oder absichtlich sehr nieder gepokert. So wie mit dem 2019er-Baglimit.
Wenn ein Baglimit von 10 Dorschen intern vielleicht schon im Raum steht, könnte der DAFV seine Forderung ohne viel eigene Arbeit zu leisten als dringend nötigen Erfolg verkaufen und fordert (versucht) deshalb nicht mehr.

Jedenfalls wäre auch interessant, warum man sich im DFV auf die höheren Zahlen des EU MAP festgelegt hat, da man mit denen auch auf die Schnauze fallen kann, wenn sich die Überlegung zur Ostdorschquote durchsetzt.


----------



## smithie (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wenn ein Baglimit von 10 Dorschen intern vielleicht schon im Raum steht, könnte der DAFV seine Forderung ohne viel eigene Arbeit zu leisten als dringend nötigen Erfolg verkaufen und fordert (versucht) deshalb nicht mehr.


 Echt jetzt? Aus Bequemlichkeit? 

Andererseits... |kopfkrat


----------



## TeeHawk (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wenn der DAFV sich zum DAAFV (Anti-Angler) entwickelt, wird es Zeit die Unterstützung diesem Verein zu entziehen. Er vertritt ja eindeutig nicht mehr die Interessen der Angler.
Gründet doch sowas wie den DFFV e.V. (Deutscher Freizeitfischer Verband). Mit Hilfe der Printmedien (Kostenlose Informationen in Fisch und Fang, Blinker, Rute und Rolle usw.), YouTube, Internet allgemein  sollte man doch die Angler direkt erreichen und zu einer Mitgliedschaft bewegen können. Unabhängig von Landesverbänden und dem DAFV. Meine Empfehlung für den Vorsitzenden: ein nachweislich aktiver Angler und eben keine Schteibtischtäterin...


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Wenn der DAFV sich zum DAAFV (Anti-Angler) entwickelt, wird es Zeit die Unterstützung diesem Verein zu entziehen. Er vertritt ja eindeutig nicht mehr die Interessen der Angler.
> Gründet doch sowas wie den DFFV e.V. (Deutscher Freizeitfischer Verband). Mit Hilfe der Printmedien (Kostenlose Informationen in Fisch und Fang, Blinker, Rute und Rolle usw.), YouTube, Internet allgemein sollte man doch die Angler direkt erreichen und zu einer Mitgliedschaft bewegen können. Unabhängig von Landesverbänden und dem DAFV. Meine Empfehlung für den Vorsitzenden: ein nachweislich aktiver Angler und eben keine Schteibtischtäterin...



Den Versuch gab es hier schon öfters. Wurde dann mangels Interesse und internen Querelen schnelle fallen gelassen. Es ist halt was anders in einem Forum seinen Unmut zu äußern, als irgendwo anzupacken. Ich weiß von was ich rede.


----------



## smithie (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Den Versuch gab es hier schon öfters. Wurde dann mangels Interesse und internen Querelen schnelle fallen gelassen.


Aha?! Wer hat das denn schon versucht?







Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Es ist halt was anders in einem Forum seinen Unmut zu äußern, als irgendwo anzupacken. Ich weiß von was ich rede.


 Jepp, ich auch.
Und es ist insbesondere was anderes, wenn Du strukturell über keine Möglichkeit hast, etwas zu verändern.


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> Aha?! Wer hat das denn schon versucht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Mit Namen kann ich Dir nicht dienen. Es gab hier schon ab und zu den Versuch. Aber immer nach dem Thema: mach du doch mal, ich kann gerade nicht.
 Ein alter DAV-Landespräsi (Hans Peter Weineck) sagte immer zu mir: "wie es nicht geht weiß ich auch, du musst mir sagen wie es geht". Und das ist der Knackpunkt.


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

such mal: Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir müssen hier bitte nicht über einen neuen Bundesverband diskutieren, denn dazu gibt es aureichend Threads.

Hier reicht mir eine Erklärung, welche Ziele der DAFV hinsichtlich der Meeresangler verfolgt!


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Der DAFV ist am 12. Juni beim BMEL in Bonn.
 Vorab soll mit Schweden und Dänemark zu dem Thema Kontakt aufgenommen werden um das Ziel: Erhöhung bag-limit analog zur Erhöhung Berufsfischerquote, mit durchzusetzen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europaarbeit/item/195-bag-limit-dorsch-was-war-was-kommt.html


----------



## smithie (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Lies doch vielleicht nochmal hier den Thread ab Seite 83... 

Das hatten wir schon.


Nur so viel: Erhöhung ist ungleich Abschaffung Bag Limit


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Erhöhung ist ungleich Bag Limit? 
 Ich denke um das Bag Limit kommen wir erst mal zeitnah nicht rum. Es ist ja existent. Die Abschaffung fordert ja auch der DAFV. Aber ist es da nicht gut, zumindest eine verträgliche Erhöhung (Verdopplung) desselben zu fordern? Ich gebe auch zu das ich nicht völlig in der Materie drin stecke. Ich sehe das als machbaren kleinen Schritt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@Forelle


Wenn die Begründung für eine Maßnahme wegfällt, sollte nicht dann auch die Maßnahme wieder wegfallen?


----------



## Ørret (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Erhöhung ist ungleich Bag Limit?
> Ich denke um das Bag Limit kommen wir erst mal zeitnah nicht rum. Es ist ja existent. Die Abschaffung fordert ja auch der DAFV. Aber ist es da nicht gut, zumindest eine verträgliche Erhöhung (Verdopplung) desselben zu fordern? Ich gebe auch zu das ich nicht völlig in der Materie drin stecke. Ich sehe das als machbaren kleinen Schritt.



Ne besser wäre es die Abschaffung des baglimits zu fordern.... Erstmal fordert man den großen Schritt anstatt von vorne herein kleine Brötchen zu backen.....
Wer am lautesten schreit bekommt am Ende  Recht ,siehe NABU und Co.
Der BV schreit aber nicht sondern kriecht zu Kreuze und bückt sich nach Krümeln die andere übrig lassen.....


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Ørret schrieb:


> Ne besser wäre es die Abschaffung des baglimits zu fordern.... Erstmal fordert man den großen Schritt anstatt von vorne herein kleine Brötchen zu backen.....
> Wer am lautesten schreit bekommt am Ende Recht ,siehe NABU und Co.
> Der BV schreit aber nicht sondern kriecht zu Kreuze und bückt sich nach Krümeln die andere übrig lassen.....



 Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Ich gehe doch auch nicht in einen Tarifverhandlung und fordere 50 % mehr Gehalt.
 Wenn man fachlich ernst genommen werden will sollte man real und objektiv rangehen. 

 Ich wünsche mir auch hier Verhältnisse wie in den 70/80 Jahren , wo ein WR Kremkus der Volksheld war. Nur die Zeiten sind definitiv vorbei.  Was bringt es also laut zu schreien, dass ich mir so was wünsche? Dann lieber kleine Schritte, wie das der Setzkescher überall erlaubt sein soll und wir als Angler entscheiden sollten, welchen Fisch wir zurücksetzen oder auch mitnehmen. 
 Extreme Einstellungen führen nur zu extremen Reaktionen und das Du nicht ernst genommen wirst. 

 Und das bag limit ist nicht auf dem Mist von NABU und Co gewachsen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich arbeite seit 30 Jahren in einer Behörde. Wenn Du da was erreichen willst, musst Du mit Fingerspitzengefühl und Sorgfalt rangehen. Dir Verbündetet suchen und ggf. auch im Sinn der Sache kleinen Kompromisse eingehen. 
 Hier in Sachsen sollte die Rotfeder mit einem Mindestmaß von 15 cm versehenen werden. Wir haben so lange mit der Behörde diskutiert, bis dieses Mindestmaß nur für Rotfedern in Fließgewässern festgesetzt wurde.
 Es wurde auch ein Abstand von 50 m gefordert, den Angler von Fischaufstiegsanlagen einzuhalten haben. Damit wären alle Hot Spots an Wehren z.B. nicht mehr beangelbar.  Am Ende kamen 30 m raus. Das sind Kompromisse, die Du eingehen musst. Anders kannst Du mit Behörden und mit der Politik nicht arbeiten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Der DAFV ist am 12. Juni beim BMEL in Bonn.
> Vorab soll mit Schweden und Dänemark zu dem Thema Kontakt aufgenommen werden um das Ziel: Erhöhung bag-limit analog zur Erhöhung Berufsfischerquote, mit durchzusetzen.



Und da arbeiten wir an einem anderen Ziel! Wir möchten nämlich nicht, dass das Baglimit analog zur Quote der Fischerei erhöht wird, sondern die Quote der Freizeitfischerei analog zur Quote der Fischerei erhöht wird.

Das ist zwar in der Wahrnehmung kein großer Unterschied, jedoch von immenser Bedeutung für uns Angler!

Eine Verdoppelung des Baglimit macht sich in den Anglerfängen kaum bemerkbar. Hingegen bedeutet eine Verdoppelung der Quote eine Abschaffung des Baglimits!

Ich denke, ein Grund kann auch einfach eine schlechte Verhandlungstaktik sein, also das man sich einmal mehr wieder ungeschickt in der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert. Sicherlich ist eine Verdoppelung des Baglimit gedanklich ein positiver Ansatz, doch gehe ich nicht mit meinem eigentlichen Ziel in eine Verhandlung rein. Dann kann ich mein Ziel doch gar nicht mehr erreichen. Im Vorfeld muss ich das Maximale öffentlich fordern, um überhaupt eine Chance auf das Erreichen meiner Ziele zu haben.

Ich habe heute ein paar Gespräche geführt und die zeigen eine ziemlich eindeutige Stimmung in der Kommission und zwar gegen die Angler. Gerade die östlichen Anrainerstaaten der Ostsee positionieren sich gegen die Angler, denn dort hat die Berufsfischerei einen höheren Stellenwert, als die Freizeitfischerei auf Dorsch. Es gibt demnach Stimmen in der Kommission, die ein Einfrieren der Anglerfänge fordern, also nicht der Anglerquote. D.h. also nicht mehr 1754 Tonnen, sondern unsere Basis werden die Fänge aus 2017bzw.2018 in Höhe von 932 Tonnen sein. Sollte diese Zahl wirklich eingefroren werden, würde das ein Baglimit von 2 oder maximal 3 bedeuten. Natürlich kann man dann großzügig 30 oder gar 50% draufschlagen und landet bei einem Baglimit von eventuell sogar 4 Dorschen. Gehe ich also mit einer Forderung von 10 in die Gespräche, lande ich mit Glück bei 5 oder 6. Das kann man dann natürlich als Erfolg verkaufen, weil man ein Baglimit von 2 oder 3 verhindert hat, obwohl dieses eine Katastrophe für den Angeltourismus bedeuten würde. 

Wer das jetzt also verstanden hat, wird merken, dass unsere Gegner das Verhandeln besser können, als der DAFV. Die setzen die Anglerfänge bewusst sehr niedrig an und sehen nicht die 1754 Tonnen als Basis für die Gespräche, sondern die 932 Tonnen. Die wollen nämlich die Anglerfänge nicht erhöhen und wollen nicht über die 1754 Tonnen gehen, wie man auch dem ICES Advice entnehmen kann. Würde man die Quote der Fischerei um 110% erhöhen, könnte man das Baglimit abschaffen. Selbst eine Erhöhung um 120% lässt noch eine Abschaffung des Baglimit zu. 

Ganz ehrlich- wäre ich in der Kommission oder im BMEL würde ich den DAFV immer an dem Tisch bitten, um die Gespräche für die Angler zu führen. Die würden nicht nur Kaffee und Kekse bekommen, sondern ein 5 Gängemenue. Das ist nämlich verdamt gut angelegtes Geld...

Warum will der DAFV die Freizeitfischerei in die CFP aufnehmen? Um sich selbst aufzuwerten und schöne Dienstreisen nach Europa (von Anglerkohle) durchführen zu können. Es geht hier ausschließlich um das eigene Interesse und die eigene Person und nicht um uns Angler! Man möchte angenehme Gespräche mit allen anderen und ein gutes Verhältnis pflegen. Das ist eines unserer Hauptprobleme!

Ach ja, Angler fangen auch Heringe. Wo ist das die Meldung zum ICES Advice? Anlandegebot? Nix zu vernehmen von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Auch mit und in Behörden zählen zunächst Sachargumente und weniger Basarmentalität.


Zudembibst du mir bitte Antwort auf meine obige Frage?


----------



## punkarpfen (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hi, das Problem ist nur, wenn du aber schon nur den Kompromiss forderst, kommt am Ende nur ein schlechter Kompromiss raus. Die Forderung nach einer Abschaffung des Baglimits ist bei den aktuellen Bestandszahlen keine überzogene, sondern eine realistische Forderung. Damit könnte man erstmal in die Verhandlungen gehen und dann evtl. Zugeständnisse machen. Mit einer Forderung von einem Baglimit von 10 wird am Ende eine Erhöhung von 5 auf 7 rauskommen, für die man sich dann am besten auch noch Feiern lassen möchte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, das Problem ist nur, wenn du aber schon nur den Kompromiss forderst, kommt am Ende nur ein schlechter Kompromiss raus. Die Forderung nach einer Abschaffung des Baglimits ist bei den aktuellen Bestandszahlen keine überzogene, sondern eine realistische Forderung. Damit könnte man erstmal in die Verhandlungen gehen und dann evtl. Zugeständnisse machen. Mit einer Forderung von einem Baglimit von 10 wird am Ende eine Erhöhung von 5 auf 7 rauskommen, für die man sich dann am besten auch noch Feiern lassen möchte.




Du verstehst mich Chris!


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @Forelle
> 
> 
> Wenn die Begründung für eine Maßnahme wegfällt, sollte nicht dann auch die Maßnahme wieder wegfallen?


Ja, da bin ich bei Dir.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ja, da bin ich bei Dir.






Das ist die einfache Regel der Logik, die Basarmentalität ausschließt.


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich habe das Gefühl, wenn hier mancher Leute am 12.06. beim Ministerium mit am Tisch sitzen würde, anstatt die Leute vom Verband, hätten wir übermorgen kein Bag Limit mehr.  Scheint ja alles ganz einfach zu sein. Die müssen das also nur fordern und dann klappt das?


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Nicht fordern, argumentieren;
Fakten statt Basar


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Was ich seit Monaten fordere! "Das Baglimit wurde zum Wiederaufbau der Dorschbestände eingeführt"- Mission erfüllt, also im Umkehrschluss steht jetzt die Abschaffung auf dem Plan.


@Forelle 2000: Der DAFV fordert NICHT die Abschaffung des Baglimit, sondern lediglich eine Anpassung an die Erhöhung der Quote der Fischerei und zusätzlich ohne Not weitere Beschränkungen für Angler (Mindestmaß 45cm, Schonzeit Februar/ märz) ohne einen wissenschaftlichen Nutzen hierfür darzustellen!


----------



## Moringotho (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

sers,

und ich habe das gefühl das du alles wieder hin und herdrehst bis keiner mehr lust hat was zu schreiben und ruhe ist.
mehr sag ich nicht, bekomm sonst eh nur wieder ärger....

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, wenn hier mancher Leute am 12.06. beim Ministerium mit am Tisch sitzen würde, anstatt die Leute vom Verband, hätten wir übermorgen kein Bag Limit mehr.  Scheint ja alles ganz einfach zu sein. Die müssen das also nur fordern und dann klappt das?




Ich habe das Gefühl, dass wir auf jeden Fall ein besseres Ergebnis erzielen würden. _(Mod: Gelöscht, bitte Nettiquette beachten)_


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @Forelle
> Wenn die Begründung für eine Maßnahme wegfällt, sollte nicht dann auch die Maßnahme wieder wegfallen?





Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ja, da bin ich bei Dir.





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das baglimit wurde zum Wiederaufbau der Dorschbestände eingeführt"- Mission erfüllt, also im Ukehrschluss steht jetzt die Abschaffung auf dem Paln.




@Forelle
Schön , dass du bei mir bist! 

Dann weißt du ja, was zu fordern ist, argumentativ rein aus der Sachlogik.

Na siehste, in der Logik doch alles ganz einfach.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Trotzdem gibt es immer noch Angler, die dieser weltweit einzigartigen Touristen-Vergraulungskampagne etwas positives abgewinnen!


----------



## Meefo 46 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Moin .

Der Grund für das Baglimit war doch die Erholung der 

Dorschbestände,dies hat sich ja nun erledigt wenn eine Höhere 

Fangquote ausgegeben wird ,also muß das Baglimit wegfallen.

Und zu unseren Verbänden sie haben zwar das Angeln in ihrem 

Namen stehen aber ich sehe nichts gutes was sie für uns Angler 

erreichen,ausser mit unsinnigen Vorschlägen den Gegnern in 

die Hände zu spielen.Siehe Schonzeiten oder Schonmaße.

Ich weiß das alles schon mal geschrieben wurde aber man kann 

es nicht oft genug schreiben.

Keine wie auch immer gearteten Vorschläge aus Angler sicht 

sondern aufhebung des Baglimits.

Und eins sollte allen auch den Verbänden klar sein 

Einzelkämpfer sind nicht so wirkungsvoll wie die Gesamte 

Geschlossenheit der Anglerschaft.

MfG Jochen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Trotzdem gibt es immer noch Angler, die  dieser weltweit einzigartigen Touristen-Vergraulungskampagne etwas  positives abgewinnen!




Naja, dann muss eben der Tourismus anders angekurbelt werden.
 Ponyhof, Wellness-Urlaub, Angeln auf Platte vom Kutter usw ....
 Söder in Bayern zeigte ja letzten Monat wie schnell ein Skigebiet wegen Naturschutz umstrukturiert wird, klagende Gemeinden, Politiker, Geschäftsleute und auch die zuvor klagenden und nun entschädigten "Liftler" sind hochzufrieden ... nur wo bleibt der Skifahrer?

Das ist nicht die Begründung für mich!

Mich interessiert nur die Begründung, warum ich beim Angeln eingeschränkt werde.

*Aber die Begründung ist ja nun hinfällig und da @Forelle ja bei mir ist in der Logik, besteht ja nun keine Gefahr seitens des Verbandes! Oder @Forelle?*
siehe https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4833542&postcount=880


----------



## Georg Baumann (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Meine Erfahrungen mit Behörden decken sich nicht mit der Einschätzung von Forelle. Die kriegen nämlich auch von allen Seiten Druck und sind heilfroh, wenn sie eine Lösung finden und eine Sache vom Schreibtisch haben. Heißt: Der Druck muss dementsprechend hoch sein, um dann am Ende einen tragbaren Kompromiss zu bekommen. Natürlich muss die Forderung sachlich untermauert sein, denn sonst macht man sich ja lächerlich. Die Abschaffung des Bag Limits ist aber in sich logisch und schlüssig und muss daher von ANGLER-Vertretern vehement eingefordert werden. Wenn hart für die Interessen der Angler gekämpft wird, haben doch auch die meisten Verstädnis, wenn die Bäume am Schluss nicht in den Himmel wachsen und Kompromisse erzielt werden. Auch wennd der Spruch ziemlich platt ist, passt er doch: Wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren!


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Das Thema wurde dialektisch betrachtet und ist argumentativ keine Frage der Logik mehr, sondern nur noch eine Frage der beabsichtigten Ehrlichkeit.


----------



## Flatfish86 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Der Grund für das Baglimit war doch die Erholung der
> 
> ...




Tja kurzfristig mag das stimmen, aber habt ihr euch mal den ICES Advice genauer angeguckt? 

http://ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication%20Reports/Advice/2018/2018/cod.27.22-24.pdf
Die Nachwuchszahlen des Jahrgangs 2017 sind noch schlechter als die aus dem Jahr 2015, was zum Bag-Limit führte (Figure 1). Sollte es 2018 oder 2019 nicht noch einmal starke Jahrgänge geben, sind wir in 2 Jahren wieder in der selben Situation. Ob eine ständige Einführung und wieder Abschaffung des Bag-Limits viel besser ist, was Planungssicherheit für den Angeltourismus angeht? Guckt man sich die Altersstruktur an (Figure 3), kann man eigentlich nur weinen :c. Über 80 % der Laicherbiomasse 2020 bestehen aus einem einzigen Jahrgang. Garnicht gut für eine stabile Nachwuchsproduktion, was die Wahrscheinlichkeit für schlechte Nachwuchsjahrgänge erhöht...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Tja kurzfristig mag das stimmen, aber habt ihr euch mal den ICES Advice genauer angeguckt?
> 
> http://ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication%20Reports/Advice/2018/2018/cod.27.22-24.pdf
> Die Nachwuchszahlen des Jahrgangs 2017 sind noch schlechter als die aus dem Jahr 2015, was zum Bag-Limit führte (Figure 1). Sollte es 2018 oder 2019 nicht noch einmal starke Jahrgänge geben, sind wir in 2 Jahren wieder in der selben Situation. Ob eine ständige Einführung und wieder Abschaffung des Bag-Limits viel besser ist, was Planungssicherheit für den Angeltourismus angeht? Guckt man sich die Altersstruktur an (Figure 3), kann man eigentlich nur weinen :c. Über 80 % der Laicherbiomasse 2020 bestehen aus einem einzigen Jahrgang. Garnicht gut für eine stabile Nachwuchsproduktion, was die Wahrscheinlichkeit für schlechte Nachwuchsjahrgänge erhöht...



Das steht ja sogar genau so in dem Advice. Ja, natürlich habe ich mir den Advice genauer angeschaut. Alleine schon, um zu verstehen, warum der DAFV FMSY Lower als Zahlen nennt.

Aber wenn der 2017'er Jahrgang noch schlechter als der 2015'er Jahrgang ist, zeigt es ja einmal mehr, dass a) die Angler nicht die Ursache sind und b) das Baglimit NICHTS für den Nachwuchs bringt.

Was wäre denn Deine Lösung? Beibehaltung des Baglimits und nur Erhöhung der Quote für die Fischerei? 

Noch einmal- wir fordern eine analoge (prozentuale) Erhöhung der Fangmenge der Angler zur Quote der Fischerei. Das ist fair!

Wenn dann bei 30% nur ein baglimit von 8 rauskommt, müssen wir auch damit leben, jedoch nicht mit einer Ungleichbehandlung oder völlig inakzeptablen Forderungen und somit die Angler unter Wert zu verkaufen!

Und schaue ich mir den Advice genauer an, fällt mir auch auf, dass die Fischerei gerade einmal 191 Tonnen Discard gemeldet hat! Wer das glaubt.... Aber gemäß Artikel 55 "Kontroll-VO" müssen wir Angler ja stärker kontrolliert werden.


----------



## Flatfish86 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn Deine Lösung? Beibehaltung des Baglimits und nur Erhöhung der Quote für die Fischerei?




Nö, aber unter Berücksichtigung der Bestandsstruktur nur eine sehr langsame Anhebung. Der MSY-Ansatz bezieht die Laicherbiomasse ein, aber nicht die kaputte Altersstruktur und die damit verbundene höhere Unsicherheit in der zukünftigen Nachwuchsproduktion. Außerdem ist der MSY auf die Bewirtschaftung durch die kommerzielle Fischerei ausgelegt und nicht unbedingt kompatibel mit den Bedürfnissen von Anglern. Da müsste man langfristig was ändern und das geht nur unter Einbeziehung der Freizeitfischerei ins Management. Ansonsten geht es immer so weiter. Beim Wolfsbarsch arbeiten die ausländischen Verbände ja schon länger in diese Richtung.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Nö, aber unter Berücksichtigung der Bestandsstruktur nur eine sehr langsame Anhebung. Der MSY-Ansatz bezieht die Laicherbiomasse ein, aber nicht die kaputte Altersstruktur und die damit verbundene höhere Unsicherheit in der zukünftigen Nachwuchsproduktion. Außerdem ist der MSY auf die Bewirtschaftung durch die kommerzielle Fischerei ausgelegt und nicht unbedingt kompatibel mit den Bedürfnissen von Anglern. Da müsste man langfristig was ändern und das geht nur unter Einbeziehung der Freizeitfischerei ins Management. Ansonsten geht es immer so weiter. Beim Wolfsbarsch arbeiten die ausländischen Verbände ja schon länger in diese Richtung.




Noch einmal- der ICES empfiehlt eine Anhebung für die Fischerei von 137%! Da müssen wir nicht über Sinn oder Unsinn diskutieren, sondern ausschließlich um eine Gleichbehandlung- denn wir Angler bleiben laut Advice auf der Strecke mit 1754 Tonnen. Das  ist Dir schon klar, oder?

Wenn die Wissenschaft das vorschlägt, verzichte ich doch nicht auf meine 1000 Tonnen für die Angler, wenn die Fischerei mehr als 7000 Tonnen "on top" bekommen soll, sondern stelle Forderungen im Sinne der Verteilungsgerechtigkeit! 

Ich denke Dein Alternativvorschlag wäre die Agenda 45-0-10 - oder sollte ich mich da jetzt täuschen?


----------



## Flatfish86 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich glaube wir sind da gerade auf völlig unterschiedlichen Flughöhen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir sind da gerade auf völlig unterschiedlichen Flughöhen...




Ja klar! Ich möchte Verteilungsgerechtigkeit und Du? 

Übrigens hoffe ich auf die Politik, dass die nicht über FMSY entscheiden!


----------



## Flatfish86 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich möchte eine gesunde Bestandsstruktur, die mir regelmäßig den Fang von 80+ Fischen ermöglicht (dann wäre mir auch ein Bag-Limit von sagen wir mal 10 Fischen egal) und gleichzeitig dafür sorgt, dass die Rekrutierung stabiler wird, um diesen Zustand langfristig zu erhalten. Das würde vielleicht auch mal ausländische Angler auf die Kutter locken (oder habe ich verpasst, dass die Ostsee in Europa als das Dorschangelmekka gilt?) Das wird mit dem aktuellen Managementansatz mit Fokus auf die kommerzielle Fischerei aber nicht funktionieren und hier muss man langfristig Lobbyarbeit betreiben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Ich möchte eine gesunde Bestandsstruktur, die mir regelmäßig den Fang von 80+ Fischen ermöglicht (dann wäre mir auch ein Bag-Limit von sagen wir mal 10 Fischen egal) und gleichzeitig dafür sorgt, dass die Rekrutierung stabiler wird, um diesen Zustand langfristig zu erhalten. Das würde vielleicht auch mal ausländische Angler auf die Kutter locken (oder habe ich verpasst, dass die Ostsee in Europa als das Dorschangelmekka gilt?) Das wird mit dem aktuellen Managementansatz mit Fokus auf die kommerzielle Fischerei aber nicht funktionieren und hier muss man langfristig Lobbyarbeit betreiben.




Das möchten wir alle, oder nicht? Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass der ICES Advice eine Erhöhung um 137% für die Fischerei vorschlägt und keine Erhöhung für die Angler. Die 15.000 Tonnen werden also vermutlich entnommen werden und so sollten wir dafür kämpfen, unseren Anteil abzubekommen. Einfluss auf die Quote haben wir eh nicht und FMSY ist mit hoher Wahrscheinichkeit gesetzt. Also geht es nur noch um die Verteilung der Quote.


----------



## Forelle2000 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

_Mod: Post gelöscht, da weiter oben editiert und der Bezug nun fehlt. _


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Erhöhung ist ungleich Bag Limit? Die Abschaffung fordert ja auch der DAFV.






Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> @Forelle 2000: Der DAFV fordert NICHT die Abschaffung des Baglimit,  sondern lediglich eine Anpassung an die Erhöhung der Quote der Fischerei  und zusätzlich ohne Not weitere Beschränkungen für Angler (Mindestmaß  45cm, Schonzeit Februar/ märz) ohne einen wissenschaftlichen Nutzen  hierfür darzustellen!



Mir wäre es wichtiger gewesen, dass Du hierfür einen Nachweis einstellst, denn diese Aussage habe ich ja als falsche Aussage bezeichnet. Das hast Du jedoch ignoriert und ich denke, Du wolltest bewusst den DAFV gut darstellen. Jetzt gehst Du auf eine andere Aussage von mir ein und lenkst (einmal mehr!) vom Thema ab. (Deine Aussage wurde ja zwischenzeitlich gelöscht).


----------



## Forelle2000 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen mit Behörden decken sich nicht mit der Einschätzung von Forelle. Die kriegen nämlich auch von allen Seiten Druck und sind heilfroh, wenn sie eine Lösung finden und eine Sache vom Schreibtisch haben. Heißt: Der Druck muss dementsprechend hoch sein, um dann am Ende einen tragbaren Kompromiss zu bekommen. Natürlich muss die Forderung sachlich untermauert sein, denn sonst macht man sich ja lächerlich. Die Abschaffung des Bag Limits ist aber in sich logisch und schlüssig und muss daher von ANGLER-Vertretern vehement eingefordert werden. Wenn hart für die Interessen der Angler gekämpft wird, haben doch auch die meisten Verstädnis, wenn die Bäume am Schluss nicht in den Himmel wachsen und Kompromisse erzielt werden. Auch wennd der Spruch ziemlich platt ist, passt er doch: Wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren!


 Das sind keine Einschätzungen meinerseits, sondern langjährige Erfahrungen. Das ist ein wesentlicher Unterschied. 
 Ich arbeite selbst seit 30 Jahren in einer Behörde, die sich ständig mit Umweltthemen wie Schutzgebieten (FFH/SPA z.B.)  und ähnlichen befasst. Und über viele Leute sind wir hier in Sachsen auch politisch sehr gut vernetzt. Unsere Präsident hier ist z.B. der ehemalige Landesfraktionsführer der CDU. Da kommst Du schon nah ran an die Entscheidungsträger, bekommst mit wie alle ticken und wie man Entscheidungen beeinflussen kann. Klappt nicht immer, aber die Lautschreimethode ist hier zumindest definitiv der falsche Weg.


----------



## Forelle2000 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mir wäre es wichtiger gewesen, dass Du hierfür einen Nachweis einstellst, denn diese Aussage habe ich ja als falsche Aussage bezeichnet. Das hast Du jedoch ignoriert und ich denke, Du wolltest bewusst den DAFV gut darstellen. Jetzt gehst Du auf eine andere Aussage von mir ein und lenkst (einmal mehr!) vom Thema ab. (Deine Aussage wurde ja zwischenzeitlich gelöscht).


Ich lenke von keinen Thema ab. Ich will auch nicht bewusst den DAFV oder mich oder sonst wem gut dastehen lassen. Mir geht es nur auf den S.......das in meinen Augen Fakten nach belieben so gedreht werden wie es gerade passt.

 Akzeptierst Du die Aussage:  "Der DAFV hält das Bag Limit für kein geeignetes Instrument zur Sicherung des Dorschbestandes und ist für einen Abschaffung des Bag Limit."?
 Und mal am Rande, rede normal mit mir. Bei solche Sachen wie "rosarote Verbandsbrille" und "einen krähe"... nehme ich meinen Gesprächspartner irgendwann nicht mehr ernst. Ich bin nicht hier um zu beleidigen oder ähnliches, dass gleich erwarte ich auch. Das Wort nennt sich RESPEKT.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Da kommst Du schon nah ran an die Entscheidungsträger, bekommst mit wie alle ticken und wie man Entscheidungen beeinflussen kann. Klappt nicht immer, aber die Lautschreimethode ist hier zumindest definitiv der falsche Weg.




Wenn als Ergebnis neue Verbote und Beschränkungen für Angler stehen (darum geht es hier und nicht um regionale Politik in Sachsen!), ist der Kuschelkurs nachweislich auch der falsche Weg! Eventuell hätte man einfach nur lauter schreien müssen?

Ich möchte nicht in die allgemeine Politik abrutschen, aber ich könnte Dir tausende Beispiele aufzeigen, wo laut schreien und überhöhte Forderungen zu einem vorher nicht vorstellbaren Erfolg geführt haben.

Der DAFV ist mit seinem Kuschelkurs dwefinitiv der falsche Interessenvertreter bei den Gesprächen. Die haben in meinen Augen bis heute nicht verstanden, warum das Baglimit eingeführt wurde. Das sollte eine Interessenvertretung allerdings, bevor man in Gespräche geht.

Basti hat das hier zumindest verstanden!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Akzeptierst Du die Aussage:  "Der DAFV hält das Bag Limit für kein geeignetes Instrument zur Sicherung des Dorschbestandes und ist für einen Abschaffung des Bag Limit."?
> .



Von wann stammt dieses Zitat?

Übrigens hat es auch mit "Respekt" zu tun, nicht in jedem Thread ein Thema mit OT zu zerschiessen!


----------



## Forelle2000 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Von wann stammt dieses Zitat?
> 
> Übrigens hat es auch mit "Respekt" zu tun, nicht in jedem Thread ein Thema mit OT zu zerschiessen!


 
 Das gebe ich Dir recht, dass mag manchmal meinen etwas überschäumenden Charakter geschuldet zu sein. Hier geht aber nicht um OT, sondern um die Form und den Respekt wie man miteinander redet.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Akzeptierst Du die Aussage:  "Der DAFV hält das Bag Limit für kein geeignetes Instrument zur Sicherung des Dorschbestandes und ist für einen Abschaffung des Bag Limit."?



Von wann stammt dieses Zitat?


----------



## Forelle2000 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Von wann stammt dieses Zitat?


 Das ist kein Zitat, es ist eine Aussage. Das lese und höre ich so aus den aktuellen (also 2018) Äußerungen und auch aus den Diskussionen zur JHV und dem rundem Tisch in Wismar.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Abgesehen davon, dass du @Forelle diese Aussage als Zitat darstellst,


würde ich gerne eine Quelle für diese Aussage haben bezüglich "lesen".
Auf ein "hören" gebe ich nichts.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Zitat, es ist eine Aussage. Das lese und höre ich so aus den aktuellen (also 2018) Äußerungen und auch aus den Diskussionen zur JHV und dem rundem Tisch in Wismar.




Ich lese in den Veröffentlichungen zum Beispiel 

_"Sollte die Quote für die Berufsfischerei verdoppelt werden, so muss auch  mindestens das Tagfanglimit verdoppelt werden. Eine Verdoppelung des  Tagfanglimits entspricht keiner Verdoppelung der Anglerfänge."_

oder_

"Die Anglerinnen und Angler fordern, die Bemessung der Fangbegrenzung an  der Quotenerhöhung für die kommerzielle Fischerei analog zu orientieren  und damit zumindest diese Erhöhung proportional auch beim Baglimits pro  Angler und Angeltag vorzunehmen."_

Das lese ich schwarz auf weiß und muss nichts reininterpretieren! Wenn also der DAFV hinter verschlossenen Türen für eine Aufhebung kämpft, in einer Pressemeldung jedoch etwas anderes behauptet, frage ich mich warum und wer hier wen verarscht!


----------



## Forelle2000 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Jeder liest das was er lesen möchte: 
 "Auch wenn der DAFV beim jüngsten runden Tisch in Wismar noch einmal klar verdeutlicht hat, dass er langfristig das Instrument bag-limit nach wie vor für ungeeignet hält"


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Jeder liest das was er lesen möchte:
> "Auch wenn der DAFV beim jüngsten runden Tisch in Wismar noch einmal klar verdeutlicht hat, dass er langfristig das Instrument bag-limit nach wie vor für ungeeignet hält"




 Ohh ... "*langfristig*" |bigeyes


Ich lese das so, wie es da steht.
Reden wir aneinander vorbei? 

Ist denn gar nichts angekommen, 

was da von Lars argumentativ faktisch ausführlich 
und von mir auf die reine Logik reduktiert
dargelegt wurde?


 Ich unterstelle dir jetzt, bewußt Angler nicht entschieden mit gegebenen Argumenten vertreten zu wollen:


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das Thema wurde dialektisch betrachtet und ist  argumentativ keine Frage der Logik mehr, sondern nur noch eine Frage der  beabsichtigten Ehrlichkeit.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Jeder liest das was er lesen möchte:
> "Auch wenn der DAFV beim jüngsten runden Tisch in Wismar noch einmal klar verdeutlicht hat, dass er langfristig das Instrument bag-limit nach wie vor für ungeeignet hält"




Schön- ungeeignet, aber von Abschaffung lese ich nichts! Außerdemo weiß doch jeder, dass die dafür andere Beschränkungen fordern (Agenda 45-0-10). Also wollen die nicht mehr Quote, sondern lediglich den Verzicht der Angler anders umsetzen,also weiterhin auf Dorsche für die kommerziele Fischerei verzichten. Da frage ich mich einmal mehr, wessen Interessenvertretung der DAFV ist.

Versuche bitte nicht weiterhin den DAFV (Meeres-) anglerfreundlich hinzustellen. Klappt bei mir nicht....

Ich halte übrigens auch ein Dieselfahrverbot in 2 Straßen in Hamburg für ungeeignet, ändert aber nichts am Fahrverbot. Mit "ungeeignet" argumentieren in HH auch die Umweltverbände, denn die fordern auch stärkere Einschränkungen!


----------



## Forelle2000 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ohh ... "*langfristig*" |bigeyes
> 
> 
> Ich lese das so, wie es da steht.
> ...



Nun mal etwas langsam mit den Unterstellungen. 
Ich unterstelle Dir auch nicht bewusst, nur hier was zu schreiben und ansonsten nicht mal den kleinen Finger für andere Angler real zu krümmen. 

Es sollte niemand für sich in Anspruch nehmen, die Wahrheit exklusiv gepachtet zu haben. Wenn ich mit den Leuten von der Küste rede (z.B. die Leute vom Präsidium des Meeresanglerverbandes, des DAFV oder die vom Landesverband meck pom) die also dazu im Saft stehen, gehen die durchaus diesen Weg mit. 

Sind die alle doof? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Du darft mir ja unterstellen was du willst und du musst dich auch nicht in meine Postings der letzten 14 Jahre meines Daseins im Board einarbeiten.
Es zeigt nur, dass du eben bewußt, leichtsinnig oder fahrlässig Falschpositionen beziehst.

Ich gebe dir eine neue Möglichkeit, Postion zu meiner Unterstellung zu beziehen, diesmal eben faktisch; solange bleibe ich dabei, dass du bewußt Angler nicht entschieden mit gegebenen Argumenten vertreten zu wollen:
Wer anstatt mit starker Haltung, die es zu vertreten gilt (das warum diese zu vertreten sind, spare ich mir, ich unterstelle dir im Positiven, dass du diese ja verstehst) mit Basarmentalität hausiert, hat bewußt keinen klaren Willen eines Durchsetzungsanspruches.

Doof sind die von dir genannnene Personen, natürlich oder juristisch nun gesehen, nicht zwingend; aber einen Vertretungwillen im Sinne von Durchsetzungswillen für Angler verfolgen diese nicht. Warum? Interessenkonflik mit anderen, womöglich außerhalb des eigentlichen Kernbereich Angeln liegenden Betätigungsfeldern? Gar persönliche motivierte Gründe, die nicht im Bereich Angeln liegen, aber das Netzwerk zunutze machen?

Keine Unterstellungen, sind nur innere Fragen aus dem ureigenem Drang einen kognitiven Konflikt zu lösen, sich zu äquilibrieren, denn rational läßt sich das, was da vertritten wird, nicht erklären.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Es sollte niemand für sich in Anspruch nehmen, die Wahrheit exklusiv gepachtet zu haben. Wenn ich mit den Leuten von der Küste rede (z.B. die Leute vom Präsidium des Meeresanglerverbandes, des DAFV oder die vom Landesverband meck pom) die also dazu im Saft stehen, gehen die durchaus diesen Weg mit.
> 
> Sind die alle doof? Ich denke nicht.




Steffen, die Wahrheit kennen wir auch nicht, jedoch die Fakten und das ist der Advice von Thünen und somit die Basis für die Verhandlungen in der Kommission!

Ob die von Dir genannten doof sind, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, behaupte aber, dass diejenigen anscheinend die Situation und die Folgen ihrer Forderungen nicht verstanden haben oder bewusst gegen Angler und Angeltourismus arbeiten! Erklärt haben wir denen das mit belegbaren Zahlen mehrfach mündlich und schriftlich.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Es sollte niemand für sich in Anspruch nehmen, die Wahrheit exklusiv gepachtet zu haben. Wenn ich mit den Leuten von der Küste rede (z.B. die Leute vom Präsidium des Meeresanglerverbandes, des DAFV oder die vom Landesverband meck pom) die also dazu im Saft stehen, gehen die durchaus diesen Weg mit.
> 
> Sind die alle doof? Ich denke nicht.



Diese Leute sind vielleicht nicht doof, aber absolut keine Vertreter der Angler und erst recht keine Vertreter des Angeltourismus. Betonköpfe wie Brillowski sind Teil des Problems. Die erwarten, dass das Anglervolk ihnen huldigt und begreifen nicht mal, welchen wirtschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Schaden sie mit ihrem Verhalten anrichten.

Ich kenne Zahlen, die von 70% Stornierungen im Angeltourismus in MeckPomm 2017 gegenüber Vorjahren ausgehen und da stellt sich der DAFV hin und fordert langfristig eine Abschaffung, obwohl die kommerzielle Fischerei die Quote massiv hochgesetzt bekommt. 

Für solch ein Verhalten habe ich einen Begriff: Inkompetenz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Also die Aussage finde/fände ich dann kurz+langfristig schonmal gut: :m

"Der DAFV hat beim jüngsten runden Tisch noch einmal klar verdeutlicht, dass er das Instrument bag-limit nach wie vor für ungeeignet hält"



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Jeder liest das was er lesen möchte:
> Auch wenn der DAFV beim jüngsten runden Tisch in Wismar noch einmal klar verdeutlicht, dass er langfristig das Instrument bag-limit nach wie vor für ungeeignet hält"






Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit den Leuten von der Küste rede (z.B. die Leute vom Präsidium des Meeresanglerverbandes, des DAFV oder die vom Landesverband meck pom) die also dazu im Saft stehen, gehen die durchaus diesen Weg mit.


Wo liegt der Fehler - der liegt im V, also alles nur Verbände.
Verbände sind leider mit Funktionären, die haben viele sehr unreale Eigenschaften, wie in weiland Politbüro.

Das Idiom mit den  "Leuten von der Küste" finde ich klasse, auch  schonmal  in der Wahrnehmung,
da sehe ich aber ganz real Anglerdemo, nicht die Verbände und Funktionäre.


----------



## TeeHawk (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. — That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, — That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Irgendwo schrieb jemand von Protest, doch ich denke das alleine reicht nicht mehr. Dafür sind einfach zu viele Baustellen offen, die uns Angler Einschränkungen und Verbote bringen.


Ich denke wir benötigen Reformen, alleine um zu verhindern, dass die Freizeitfischerei teil der CFP wird. 



Tja Teehawk, was würde Thomas Jefferson wohl sagen? Würde er den DAFV mit dem damaligen König von Großbritannien vergleichen? #6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. — That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, — That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness.



Ja, das sollten sich einige Leute hinter die Ohren schreiben, die glauben, Menschen in diesem Land weiter verarxxxen zu können. Und dann ist man erstaunt über die "Wutbürger". 

Folgendes Jefferson-Zitat hängt übrigens auf Arbeit über meinem Schreibtisch :
"Do you want to know who you are? Don't ask. Act! Action will delineate and define you."


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass der ICES Advice eine Erhöhung um 137% für die Fischerei vorschlägt und keine Erhöhung für die Angler.




Gestern gab es ein Meeting des BSAC in Tallin. Leider war dort kein Vertreter der Angler anwesend, weder von DAFV noch vom EAA. Da kann man mal wieder erkennen, wie wichtig denen "Lobbyarbeit" für uns ist...

In erster Linie ging es bei dem Treffen um die Umsetzung des ICES Advice 2019. Unsere Befürchtungen, dass in 2019 die Verteilungsgerechtigkeit nicht mehr gilt, wurde bestätigt!

Laut ICES soll an der Quote für Angler in Höhe von 1754 Tonnen festgehalten werden, aber zeitgleich die Quote der Berufsfischerei um 137% erhöht werden. Eine Empfehlung zum Baglimit wird es von ICES wohl nicht geben, jedoch gehen wir von einer Reduzierung aus, da durch die bessere Bestandssituation wieder mehr Angler an die Küste kommen werden (theoretisch!).

Das ist Lobbyismus- doch leider hatten unsere "Lobbyisten" anscheinend wichtigere Termine und haben uns nicht vertreten können...


----------



## Grünknochen (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Der DAfV ist eine leere Hülle mit minimaler Personalausstattung ( siehe https://www.dafv.de/der-dafv/geschaeftstellen.html), der mit Sicherheit auf dem Papier in X Gremien sitzt, diese Sitze aber personell überhaupt nicht abdecken kann. Ihn als auch nur halbwegs gut organisierten und kompetent aufgestellten Lobbyverband darzustellen, ist schlicht ein Witz. Keine Ahnung, für was der Laden gut ist, wenn er noch nicht einmal in der Lage ist, bei wirklich wichtigen, wenn nicht sogar entscheidenden Meetings auch nur anwesend zu sein. Ok, mehr als gemeinsames Kaffeetrinken wäre eh nicht dabei herausgekommen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Und die Frage darf erlaubt sein, ob es so nicht besser für uns Angler ist- zumindest für die Dänen, denn dann wird die Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes und die Schonzeit ein rein deutsches Problem und nur zusätzliche Einschränkungen für deutsche Angler in der Ostsee bedeuten. Dann können wir den dänischen Angeltourismus ordentlich ankurbeln...


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hat eigentich schon mal jemand geprüft, ob die Beschränkungen für Angler an den Küsten durch die Eu tatsächlich rechtens sind. Da ich an der Küste einen Fischereischein des Bundeslandes benötige falle ich doch unter das Fischereirecht des Bundeslandes. Und erst wenn da was drin steht von Baglimit und ähnlichem kann es wirksam werden. ?


----------



## Flatfish86 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Zumindest in MV steht es auf der Küstenangelkarte.


----------



## Grünknochen (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Hat eigentich schon mal jemand geprüft, ob die Beschränkungen für Angler an den Küsten durch die Eu tatsächlich rechtens sind. Da ich an der Küste einen Fischereischein des Bundeslandes benötige falle ich doch unter das Fischereirecht des Bundeslandes. Und erst wenn da was drin steht von Baglimit und ähnlichem kann es wirksam werden. ?




https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/dorsch.html



Da steht's drin. Schlagwort ''unmittelbar geltendes Recht''


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Gestern gab es ein Meeting des BSAC in Tallin. Leider war dort kein Vertreter der Angler anwesend, weder von DAFV noch vom EAA. Da kann man mal wieder erkennen, wie wichtig denen "Lobbyarbeit" für uns ist...
> ...


 Und sie haben doch vor nicht mal 1 Monat stolz getönt,
dass sie dort mitspielen dürfen.
https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europa...vkomitee-des-baltic-sea-advisory-council.html


@Georg
wäre das nicht eine Anfrage an den DAFV wert?


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Gut, dass sich die EU mit wirklichen Problemen, wie Baglimit & Anglers beschäftigt,
da können sie bei anderen Dingen auch etwas lockerer sein.
EU will Treibnetzverbot auflockern


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

*[FONT=&quot]Angler fordern die Abschaffung des Baglimit für Dorsch ab 2019[/FONT]*​ 
  [FONT=&quot]Das gemeinsame Ziel aller Nutzer ist der Wiederaufbau und die nachhaltige Nutzung des Dorschbestandes auf dem Niveau des höchstmöglichen Dauerertrages. Seit 2017 gilt eine Tagesfangbegrenzung für Angler von 5 Dorschen, im Zeitraum Februar/ März eines jeden Jahres gilt eine Fangbegrenzung von nur 3 Dorschen.

Das Angeln auf Dorsch hat eine erhebliche Bedeutung für den Tourismus an Teilen der Ostseeküste. Es ist ein allgemein attraktives Ziel für Angler, die im Urlaub am Strand, von einem Angelkutter oder vom Boot aus Ihrem Hobby nachgehen möchten. Motivierend für einen Angelurlaub ist die Hoffnung auf einen außergewöhnlichen Fang. Auch wenn sich dieses Ziel nicht für jeden Angler erfüllt, so ist die Chance darauf ein wesentliches Motiv für einen Angelurlaub oder eine Kurzreise aus oft entfernten Regionen.

Diese Chance wird beim Dorsch durch ein Baglimit von vornherein reduziert, so dass viele Angeltouristen eine solche Reise nicht mehr reizvoll finden. Wer würde denn noch Lotto spielen, wenn der Gewinn von vornherein auf 100 Euro beschränkt wäre? Auch wenn nur ein verschwindend geringer Teil der Lottospieler wirklich große Gewinne macht, hängt daran die Attraktivität des Spieles. So hoffen auch die Angler auf einen erfolgreichen Angeltag, auch wenn lediglich jeder fünfte Angler acht Dorsche oder mehr fängt. Aus diesem Grund gab es sofort nach der Einführung des Baglimit Verluste bei den Betreibern von Hochseeangelfahrten, die existenzgefährdend sind. Stornierungen von Buchungen und eine Zunahme der Touristen in Angelgebieten ohne Fangbeschränkungen wie zum Beispiel Polen, sind die Folgen des Baglimit.

Dieses Baglimit wurde laut Politik und Wissenschaft für den Wiederaufbau der Dorschbestände eingeführt. Die Folgen für den Angeltourismus sind auch heute noch gravierend. Umsatzrückgänge von bis zu 50%, Verluste von Arbeitsplätzen und Aufgabe von Familienbetrieben sind bereits heute spürbare Auswirkungen resultierend aus dieser Fangbeschränkung. Hochseeangelschiffe, Angelgeschäfte und Vermieter sind vom Ausbleiben der Touristen stark betroffen.

Gemäß dem ICES Advice für das Jahr 2019 wird der Bestand gemäß Vorhersage wieder im Bereich der nachhaltigen Nutzung sein und erreicht eine bisher nicht beobachtete Bestandsbiomasse von rund 50.000 Tonnen.[/FONT]

ICES empfiehlt aus diesem Grund eine Erhöhung der Fangquoten für den Dorsch in den Subdivision 22-24 in Höhe von 137%. Wir Angler fordern im Rahmen der Verteilungsgerechtigkeit eine Anpassung unserer Fangmengen analog der Erhöhung der Fangquoten der kommerziellen Fischerei.

Bereits eine Erhöhung von 50% würde eine Abschaffung des Baglimit bedeuten, da wir Angler dann lediglich unsere durchschnittlichen Fänge – ohne Tagesfangbegrenzung - der Jahre 2014 bis 2016 in Höhe von 2654 Tonnen erreichen würden. Somit darf es ab 2019 keine Fangbeschränkungen für die Freizeitfischerei in der westlichen Ostsee mehr geben. Eine Abschaffung des Baglimit würde der Wirtschaft in den strukturschwachen Küstenregionen einen sofortigen Auftrieb geben und zudem könnten die Länder Schleswig-Holstein und Mecklenburg- Vorpommern Kosten für Kontrollen einsparen und Kapazitäten der Wasserschutzpolizei und Fischereiaufsichten für wichtige Aufgaben schaffen.

[FONT=&quot]Die negativen wirtschaftlichen Folgen für die Ostseeküste sind nachweisbar und waren Gegenstand der öffentlichen Diskussionen. Sie sind den Entscheidungsträgern bereits bekannt. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Es gibt zudem erhebliche Zweifel an der Wirksamkeit und an der Erforderlichkeit eines Baglimit für Dorsch, denn die Erholung der Dorschbestände hat bereits vor der Einführung des Baglimit begonnen. Ein Baglimit für Angler ist nicht verhältnismäßig und eine Abschaffung ab 2019 zwingend erforderlich. Der ICES Advice begründet eine Abschaffung des Baglimit ab 2019.[/FONT]


----------



## Anglerdemo (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Seit heute gibt es ein Urteil zur Fischerei in den Schutzgebieten. Hier  darf die Fischerei nicht durch nationales Recht ausgeschlossen werden.  Eingereicht wurde die Klage vom DNR beim VG Köln, wo unsere Klage auch  anhängig ist. Wir haben also weiterhin Hoffnung auf Gerechtigkeit, auch  wenn das natürlich nicht eins zu eins vergleichbar ist. Jedoch wird der  Dorsch bereits über die CFP reguliert und so sind Gemeinsamkeiten  vorhanden. Es bleibt auf jeden Fall spannend

https://www.juris.de/jportal/portal...=juna&wt_mc=rss.juna&nid=jnachr-JUNA180601659


----------



## Ørret (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Das hatte sich der DNR wohl anders vorgestellt.....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir haben ja bereits mehrfach angezweifelt, dass es eine Einigung für die Fischerei für ein Fischereiverbot im Fehmarnbelt geben wird. Nach unseren aktuellen Infos sind die Dänen maximal bereit ein zeitlich befristetes Schleppnetzverbot zu akzeptieren, die Stellnetzfischerei soll jedoch erlaubt bleiben. Das ist nach unseren Infos auch im BMUB seit längerem bekannt und trotzdem wird an der Aussage festgehalten, dass ein Fischereiverbot kommen wird.

Auf europäischerer Ebene haben Dänemark und Frankreich zum Fischereiverbot in Schutzgebieten eine absolute Blockadehaltung eingenommen.

Die Frage ist, ob wir jetzt von einem dänischen Fischkutter im Fehmarnbelt noch angeln dürfen...


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> *[FONT=&quot]Angler fordern die Abschaffung des Baglimit für Dorsch ab 2019[/FONT]*​



Sehr gut formuliert und dargestellt! #6


----------



## hans albers (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

und ich hoffe auf ein schleppnetzverbot in schutzgebieten,
wo alle mitziehen  !

was nützen schutzgebiete, wenn dort weiter der boden umgepflügt wird?



( das schwachsinnige angelverbot mal ausgenommen)


----------



## Anglerdemo (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir haben ja bereits den Link zu unserem heutigen Bericht zum Baglimit  2019 in den Lübecker Nachrichten eingestellt. Einige von Euch hatten  anscheinend leider Probleme den Bericht wegen einer Paywall vollständig  zu lesen. Aus diesem Grund möchten wir Euch den Artikel noch einmal als  PDF zur Verfügung stellen. An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns noch einmal  für die Genehmigung bei den Lübecker Nachrichten bedanken, vielen Dank  Louis Gäbler!


----------



## Anglerdemo (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Uns ist ja bewusst, dass unserer Aussagen "_die Freizeitfischerei soll in die CFP aufgenommen werden_" und mit der Aussage "_auch das Angeln im Süsswasser soll durch die EU reguliert werden_" häufig als Panikmache abgetan wurden.

Wer das immer noch denkt, darf sich gerne den Beschluss des Europäischen Parlamentes vom 12.Juni 2018 durchlesen.

Das ganze mit freundlicher Unterstützung der EAA!

https://www.eaa-europe.org/news/125...one-resolution-on-recreational-fisheries.html

Zitat _"In der Erwägung, dass ein Teil der Freizeitfischer diadrome Arten wie  zum Beispiel Lachs, Forellen und Aal befischt; in der Erwägung, dass die  Daten zu diesen Arten sowohl für Süß- als auch für Salzwasser erhoben  werden sollten, damit beurteilt werden kann, wie sich die Fischbestände  im Laufe der Zeit entwickeln"_

Das EU Parlament 

_- fordert die Kommission auf, die geeigneten Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, damit  die künftigen Bestimmungen für die Regulierung der Freizeitfischerei  angemessen sind und die gewerbliche Fischerei nicht beeinträchtigen;_

_- vertritt die Auffassung, dass grundlegende Regeln für das Management der  Freizeitfischerei festgelegt werden müssen, und schlägt vor, dass  außerdem ein Katalog der Freizeitfischereiaktivitäten erstellt wird, der  Informationen über das Fanggerät und die Fangtätigkeiten, eine  Beschreibung der Fanggebiete, die Zielarten und Angaben zum Beifang  umfassen sollte_

_-hebt hervor, dass die Entwicklung der Freizeitfischerei nicht zur Folge  haben darf, dass – außerhalb des Rahmens der gewöhnlichen  Bewirtschaftung der Fischereiressourcen, die auf fundierten  wissenschaftlichen Daten basiert – die Möglichkeiten der gewerblichen  Fischerei eingeschränkt werden oder die knappen Ressourcen zwischen der  gewerblichen Fischerei und der Freizeitfischerei, insbesondere mit Blick  auf die kleine und handwerkliche Fischerei, aufgeteilt werden

-ist der Ansicht, dass die im Rahmen der Freizeitfischerei getätigten  Fänge in den Fällen, in denen sie sich erheblich auf den Bestand  auswirken, als fester Bestandteil des Ökosystems in die sozialen und  wirtschaftlichen Erwägungen der mehrjährigen Bewirtschaftungspläne  aufgenommen werden sollten, damit sowohl die Fangmöglichkeiten  festgelegt als auch die einschlägigen technischen Maßnahmen ergriffen  werden können; fordert die Kommission deshalb auf, die Freizeitfischerei  erforderlichenfalls in die bereits angenommenen oder zur Annahme  anstehenden mehrjährigen Bewirtschaftungspläne aufzunehmen

-hält es für geboten, dass die Erfassung und die Kontrolle der Fänge im Rahmen der Freizeitfischerei verbessert werden;_


Allerdings wollen wir auch einen positiven Aspekt nicht verschweigen!

Als Begründung wird u.a.

_"__in der Erwägung, dass sich die Freizeitfischerei auf See im Rahmen des  Tourismus sowie andere tourismusbezogene Fischereiaktivitäten als sehr  wichtig für die Wirtschaft zahlreicher Regionen und Länder erwiesen  haben und deshalb analysiert werden sollten, damit ihr Wert, ihre  Auswirkungen und ihr Entwicklungspotenzial besser eingeschätzt werden  können"_

angeführt!


----------



## Anglerdemo (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Übrigens finden sich in der Begründung auch Anzeichen, dass man sich weiterhin mit dem Anlandegebot für Angler beschäftigt:

_ ...in der Erwägung, dass die Beurteilung der Auswirkungen der  Freizeitfischerei auf die Fischbestände zurückgehaltene Fänge und die  Sterblichkeitsraten von zurückgesetzten Fischen einschließt; in der  Erwägung, dass die Überlebensrate von mit Handangeln und Angelschnüren  gefangenen Fischen („Fangen und Zurücksetzen“) zumeist höher ist als bei  mit anderen Geräten und Methoden gefangenen Fischen und in diesen  Fällen eingerechnet werden sollte; in der Erwägung, dass weitere  Informationen zu den am häufigsten in der Meeresfreizeitfischerei  verwendeten Fanggeräten notwendig sind, um einen Vergleich zwischen  Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeiten von Rückwürfen in der kommerziellen und  zurückgesetzten Fischen in der Freizeitfischerei herstellen zu können;_


----------



## raubangler (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> ...
> Das EU Parlament
> ...
> -hebt hervor, dass die Entwicklung der Freizeitfischerei nicht zur Folge  haben darf, dass...die knappen Ressourcen zwischen der  gewerblichen Fischerei und der Freizeitfischerei...aufgeteilt werden...



Diese Aussage ist natürlich dramatisch.
Wenn knappe Ressourcen vorhanden sind, dann sind diese somit immer nur gewerblich zu nutzen.
Und da die immer knapp sind....

Ich will hier nicht vom Dexit sprechen.
Dafür ist die EU zu wichtig.
Aber man sollte schon darauf achten, nicht nur die politischen Looser der jeweiligen Parteien nach Brüssel zu entsenden.


----------



## TeeHawk (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Zumal die Freizeitfischerei letztlich genauso gewerblich ist, wie die gewerbliche Fischerei. Indirekt sind doch genauso die Angelgerätehersteller, Angelläden und gewerblichen Angeltourenanbieter (Kutter und Guides) auf den Umsatz der Freizeitfischerei angewiesen, wie der gewerbliche Fischer auf die Vermarktung seines Fangs.
Priorität sollte aber der haben, der den höheren volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen pro Kilo Fisch bringt und die umweltschonenderen Fangmethoden nutzt! Also ganz klar: Freizeitfischerei sollte Priorität vor der gewerblichen Fischerei haben. Wenn die gewerbliche Fischerei Misswirtschaft betreibt, muss sie dafür eben mit einem Fangverbot bestraft werden. Die Freizeitfischerei trägt an den geringen Beständen doch noch nicht einmal eine Mitschuld. Anstatt die Ressource Fisch zu verramschen, besser "veredeln"!


----------



## TeeHawk (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Würde ja auch keiner auf die Idee kommen, 100 € Scheine als Toilettenpapier zu benutzen...


----------



## smithie (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



bastido schrieb:


> Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt, die Richtung ist vorgegeben. Interesse vor Fakten, und die Datenlage machen sie im Zweifelsfall auch noch passend. Ich könnte nur noch kot.... *und das gilt nicht nur als Angler.*


 Das ist es, was mir wirklich Angst macht.


Und wenn man dann kritisch der Institution EU gegenüber eingestellt ist, sieht man sich gleich in der Ecke "Protektionist" oder "nicht verstanden, was uns das alles Gutes bringt".


Das Politik immer aus einer Interessensgemengelage entscheidet: OK.


Aber dass jetzt (hier im Berich Angeln) so offensichtlich Partei ergriffen wird, wieder besseren Wissens der Faktenlage ist schon ... abartig? pervers? ...?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



bastido schrieb:


> Und da die das auch wissen, da kannst Du Dir sicher sein selbst wenn dort der trotteligste Politiker aufs europäische Abstellgleis geschoben wurde um sich noch einmal die Taschen zu füllen, bleiben wohl nicht viele mögliche Motivationen übrig. Das Komfortabele an dieser Situation ist, dass man keinerlei demokratische Legitimation braucht um sich auszutoben. Das wahre Ziel, größtmöglicher nachhaltiger Nutzen für alle, verschwindet dort ganz schnell in der Gemengelage der Interessen. Irgendeine Begründung findet sich da immer und wenn man nur genügend Fakten unter den Tisch fallen lässt. Wenn das nicht reicht, wird eben noch eine Studie an die „hauseigenen“ Institute vergeben




So war es (gegen uns Angler) bei der Einführung des Baglimits ja immer diese "Verteilungsgerechtigkeit". Davon möchte heute anscheinend niemand mehr etwas wissen! Leider hat auch der DAFV diesen Begriff bis heute anscheinend nicht mehr auf der Fahne. So bitten die eher um eine Berücksichtigung der Angler bei der Quotenvergabe und fordern diese nicht.




bastido schrieb:


> Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt, die Richtung ist vorgegeben. Interesse vor Fakten, und die Datenlage machen sie im Zweifelsfall auch noch passend. Ich könnte nur noch kot.... und das gilt nicht nur als Angler.



Meine Bedenken, die ich bereits bei den ersten Gedanken der Integration der Freizeitfischerei in die CFP geäußert habe. Ich habe davor von Beginn an gewarnt, dass wir über den Tisch gezogen werden und die Verlierer sein werden. Es gibt da keine Demokratie und bei einer Abstimmung werden alle Abgeordneten ganz brav den Arm heben, ohne nur einen Ansatz von Wissen. So wird dann zukünftig eine in meinen Augen von Lobbyisten unterwanderte Kommission Entscheidungen treffen. Die nennen das dann EU-Politik, ich nennen das XXXX (zensiert).



smithie schrieb:


> Das ist es, was mir wirklich Angst macht.(...) Aber dass jetzt (hier im Berich Angeln) so offensichtlich Partei ergriffen wird, wieder besseren Wissens der Faktenlage ist schon ... abartig? pervers? ...?



Ja, abartig und pervers trifft es schon ganz gut. Und wir haben niemanden, der sich dagegen wehrt. Wo ist denn der Aufschrei? Thomas und ich haben die Fakten bereits übersetzt und veröffentlicht und die Verbände? Nichts zu vernehmen. Wie sollen die auch? Die sind ja für eine Aufnahme der Freizeitfischerei in die CFP, also müssen die auch die Konsequenzen befürworten und können bzw. dürfen das gar nicht kritisieren. Die wollen das so! Was viele immer noch nicht erkennen, ist ein lange vorbereiteter Weg. Das sehen wir am Besipiel SH, wo die Änderung des LFischg bereits zukünftig auch den Einfluss der EU über das MELDUND in die BiFVO ermöglicht. Nicht nur wir Meeresangler sind davon betroffen, sondern alle Angler. Mal schauen was passiert, wenn der Aal für uns Angler wegfällt und Lachs und Mefo nicht mehr in Flüssen (und der Ostsee) beangelt werden dürfen. 

Das Problem ist, dass es dann zu spät ist- das ist es allerdings jetzt schon! Wenn die "deutsche Anglervertretung" DAFV die Aufnahme des Angelns in die CFP forciert, ist das halt nicht mehr zu stoppen. 

Gute Nacht du schönes Hobby! Nein, das ist keine schwarzmalerei, ich stelle mich lediglich der Realität.


----------



## Deep Down (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Und die Vorlage bietet unser deutsches Baglimit! 
Die Parallelen sind unverkennbar offensichtlich. 
Der nachfolgende Fortgang der Behupserei in einer Nichtanpassung bei Bestandserholung im übrigen auch.
Eine perfekte Blaupause!

Man muss diejenigen schon fast bewundern, die sich dieses System zugunsten ihrer Klientel ausdenken, planen und umsetzen "helfen"!
Der DAFV ist damit im übrigen nicht gemeint, denn diese machen sich nur zum willfährigen und bewußten Werkzeug dieser Kreise. 
Gewarnt wurde davor und mit ein bisschen Sachverstand erkennt man dies sofort, spätestens aber in der nunmehrigen Entwicklung. Also, es gibt keine Entschuldigung für dieses Versagen!


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Leider sind Klagen sehr aufwändig und teuer! Ansonsten wäre hier sicherlich eine Klage erforderlich und hätte sicherlich eine Chance auf Erfolg.

Aber wir versuchen weiter gemeinsam mit der Presse die Öffentlichkeit zu informieren und das Thema nicht einfach zu schlucken.

Die Überschrift trifft es ziemlich gut, auch wenn viele Politiker es  nicht wahrhaben wollen! Natürlich fahren die Hochseeangelschiffe aktuell  alle raus und bringen Euch zum Fisch. Verlebt einen schönen Tag auf See  an Bord eines der Hochseeangelschiffe von Fehmarn oder Heiligenhafen  aus. Die Fänge sind zur Zeit sehr gut und die Angler verbringen wirklich  schöne Stunden auf See. 

 Trotzdem müssen wir weiterkämpfen, gegen Angelverbote und gegen eine Politik gegen Meeresangler. Das  Baglimit für den Dorsch für uns Angler muss ab spätestens 2019   wegfallen. Wir nennen das Verteilungsgerechtigkeit liebe Wissenschaftler  und liebe Politiker. Diesen Begriff haben wir von Euch gelernt, als das  Baglimit 2017 eingeführt wurde- schon vergessen?

 Auch die Presse über die Grenzen von Ostholstein hinaus interessiert sich weiterhin für die Probleme im Angeltourismus. https://www.abendblatt.de/…/Hochseeangeln-auf-der-Ostsee-vo…


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Zudem ein Artikel zum Baglimit aus der Heiligenhafener Post und dem Fehmarnschen Tageblatt.

Vielen Dank an die Redaktionen für die Unterstützung unserer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ihr nennt immer wieder diese 137%, aber das ist imho nicht das, was im Vorschlag steht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ihr nennt immer wieder diese 137%, aber das ist imho nicht das, was im Vorschlag steht.



Doch, natürlich! 5597 Tonnen zu 13267 Tonnen ist eine Erhöhung von 137%! Hiervon möchten wir einen Teil abhaben. Berücksichtigt man die Freizeitfischerei bei der Quotenvergabe, dann rechnen wir diese auch bei der Empfehlung mit ein (wären dann 104%), beziehen uns also auf die Gesamtmenge. So ist es aber eine Empfehlung lediglich bei der kommerziellen Fischerei laut ICES Advice und die liegt bei 137%, das kann niemand wegdiskutieren. Sind halt Zahlenspiele. Haben wir aus der Politik gelernt (_"Angler fangen so viel wie die Berufsfischer"_)!

Die Zahlenspiele können wir sogar noch ausbauen. Bekommen wir 1000 Tonnen der Erhöhung ab, hätten wir eine Erhöhung von 57%. Die Fischerei würde dann bei 12267 Tonnen liegen und hätte immer noch eine Erhöhung von 119%, was insgesamt wieder 104% wären. Für uns würde das demnach ein Ende des Baglimit (theoretisch) bedeuten.


Würde die ICES Empfehlung 1:1 umgesetzt werden, würde das bedeuten, dass die Angler nicht mehr so viel wie die Berufsfischer fangen, sondern die Berufsfischer über das 7,5 fache der Angler. Das würden wir vermutlich aber nicht lesen... Selbst bei einer Erhöhung der Anglerfänge um 1000 Tonnen würde die gewerbliche Fischerei immer noch über das 4,5 fache mehr fangen. VERTEILUNGSGERECHTIGKEIT?

Alles eine Frage der Sicht!


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@Fisherbandit
Meiner Meinung sollte man sich am TAC orientieren, der bei höchstens 118% liegt, aber das haben wir an anderer Stelle schon diskutiert. Der Unterschied ändert an eurer guten Argumentation ohnehin nichts.
Rechnet ihr damit, dass die ICES-Empfehlung so umgesetzt wird?
Es könnte auch so kommen, dass man sich im Oktober (wie zuvor) auf höhere Mengen einigt.


----------



## Deep Down (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@Lars
Eure Argumentation in dieser Posse ist gerade aber so richtig entlarvend!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Rechnet ihr damit, dass die ICES-Empfehlung so umgesetzt wird?
> Es könnte auch so kommen, dass man sich im Oktober (wie zuvor) auf höhere Mengen einigt.



Diese Befürchtung teile ICH persönlich! 

In der letzten Woche wurde uns bestätigt, dass ICES an der Empfehlung der 1754 Tonnen für Angler festhält, jedoch explizit keine Empfehlung für oder gegen ein Baglimit ausspricht. Was für manche toll klingt, birgt für uns eine neue Gefahr. 

So verdichten sich die Gerüchte, dass man daran denkt, dass Baglimit sogar zu reduzieren. Begründung: bei dem guten Dorschbestand wird sich der durchschnittliche Fang eines Angler erhöhen sowie die Anzahl der Angler wieder zunehmen und zur Einhaltung der 1754 Tonnen muss das Baglimit nach unten angepasst werden. Zudem wird die Anzahl der Verstösse zunehmen, was man ja auch berücksichtigen muss. Ich möchte noch einmal an die 30 Millionen illegal zurückgesetzte Dorsche in 2015/2016 durch die Fischerei erinnern. Hier müssen die Kontrollen auch nicht erhöht werden, da die Kontrolldichte mit 1,6% als ausreichend empfunden wird.

Das alles wäre der Supergau für den Angeltourismus, würde aber jetzt schon die Folgen der Integration der Freizeitfischerei in die CFP aufzeigen. Zusätzlich droht weiterhin das Anlandegebot!


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Habe ich zwar schon an anderer Stelle gepostet, aber da es hier noch besser passt, nochmal die *Pressemeldung des DAFV *vom 18. Juni zur Kenntnis: 


Am 12 Juni 2018 hat das Europäischen Parlament zum ersten Mal einen  Entschluss zu dem „Sachstand der Freizeitfischerei in der Europäischen  Union“ (2017/2120(INI)) veröffentlicht. Auch wenn der Entschluss keinen  rechtlich bindenden Charakter hat, so ist er für die Freizeitfischerei  ein Fundament für zukünftige Maßnahmen und Entwicklungen in Europa. Was  sagt das Dokument aus?

*Was versteht die EU eigentlich unter dem Wort Freizeitfischerei?*

  Als erstes geht es darum, eine Definition und Abgrenzung für das  festzulegen, was die EU unter dem Begriff Freizeitfischerei versteht.  Als Definition nennt der Bericht: „tatsächlicher oder angestrebter Fang  von lebenden aquatischen Ressourcen in erster Linie zu Freizeitzwecken  und/oder zum persönlichen Verbrauch“. Dazu wird auf die Feststellung  wert gelegt, dass: „die Vermarktung von Fängen aus der Freizeitfischerei  […] untersagt [ist]“. Für Angler in Deutschland eine  Selbstverständlichkeit. Der Entschluss stellt aber auch fest, dass es  auf EU-Ebene keine vereinbarte, einheitliche und eindeutige Bestimmung  des Begriffs „Freizeitfischerei“ gibt, und die Freizeitfischerei deshalb  nur schwerlich kontrolliert werden kann. 

*Was man nicht messen kann, kann man nicht managen*

  Der Sachstand führt aus, dass sinnvolle Regelungen für die  Freizeitfischerei auf Ebene der EU nur erlassen werden können, wenn die  Mitgliedsstaaten in Zukunft mehr und verlässlichere Daten dazu erheben.  Eine Einführung von digitalen Fangbüchern und registrierten  Angelkartenverkäufen wäre in diesem Zusammenhang denkbar. Die Erhebung  der notwendigen Daten könnte dabei aus dem Europäischen Meeres- und  Fischereifonds (EMFF) finanziell unterstützt werden. 

  Kontrollen sind aus Sicht des DAFV nicht grundsätzlich schlecht. So  will wohl kein Angler mit einer gültigen Angelkarte, dass an seinem  Gewässer unkontrolliert schwarzgeangelt wird, oder von einzelnen ohne  jedes Maß Fische entnommen werden. Auf der anderen Seite wollen Angler  am Wasser nicht das Gefühl haben, ständig überwacht zu werden. Hier gilt  es einen sinnvollen Ausgleich zu finden und mögliche Maßnahmen in  Abstimmung mit den Anglern der jeweiligen Mitgliedsstaaten umzusetzen.
  In Teilen der Angelfischerei im Binnenbereich, sind Fangbücher und  Datenerhebungen dazu nicht neu.  So sind die meisten Angelvereine in  Deutschland genauso daran interessiert, zu erfahren wer an ihren  Gewässern angelt und was entnommen wurde, um ihre Gewässer sinnvoll zu  bewirtschaften.
  Dazu werden Erlässe auf Grundlage von vagen Vermutungen, oder  Schätzungen den Anglern aus der Erfahrung nicht gerecht und finden bei  der Basis der Angler nur wenig Akzeptanz. 

*Zunehmende Bedeutung der Freizeitfischerei*

  Die zunehmende Bedeutung der Freizeitfischerei wird dabei ausdrücklich und gleich in mehreren Abschnitten betont. Geschätzte *9 Millionen Menschen bzw. 1,6 % der Bevölkerung Europas*  gehen der Freizeitfischerei auf See nach. Die wirtschaftlichen  Auswirkungen der Freizeitfischerei allein auf See (also ohne  Binnenfischerei) werden* in Europa auf 10,5 Mrd. EUR* geschätzt. Überschlägig sind* rund 100.000 Arbeitsplätze in Europa*  allein der Freizeitfischerei auf See zu verdanken. Gemeinden vor Ort  und an der Küste ziehen Nutzen aus dem Tourismus und der Herstellung,  dem Verkauf und der Vermietung von Ausrüstungsgegenständen und der  Erbringung anderer Dienstleistungen im Zusammenhang mit der  Freizeitfischerei. Die Freizeitfischerei leistet dabei einen wichtigen  Beitrag zum Sozialleben und zur öffentlichen Gesundheit, da sie  beispielsweise die Lebensqualität der Beteiligten erhöht, zur  Interaktion zwischen jungen Menschen einlädt und für die Umwelt und die  große Bedeutung ihrer Nachhaltigkeit sensibilisiert.

  [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]  
*Rückwurfverbot und Überlebensrate*

  Der Entschließung nach zu urteilen, soll das geltende Rückwurfverbot  für die kommerzielle Fischerei nicht 1:1 auf die Freizeitfischerei  angewendet werden: “Die Überlebensrate von mit Handangeln und  Angelschnüren gefangenen Fischen („Fangen und Zurücksetzen“) ist zumeist  höher als bei mit anderen Geräten und Methoden gefangenen Fischen. Es  sind weitere Informationen zu den am häufigsten in der  Meeresfreizeitfischerei verwendeten Fanggeräten notwendig, um einen  Vergleich zwischen Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeiten von Rückwürfen in der  kommerziellen und zurückgesetzten Fischen in der Freizeitfischerei  herstellen zu können“.
  Eine generelles Rückwurfverbot für Angler würde sämtliche, in Deutschland geltenden Regelungen in Bezug auf Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten  außer Kraft setzen. Es ist zu begrüßen, dass die Entschließung diesem  Umstand Rechnung trägt und auf die unterschiedlichen Voraussetzungen bei  Netz- und Angelfischerei eingeht. Diese Ansicht vertrat auch, dass in  Deutschland für diesen Sachverhalt zuständige Bundesministerium für  Ernährung und Landwirtschaft (BMEL) im Gespräch, auf Nachfrage des DAFV.  

*Angeln ist in der EU ein jahrhundertealtes Kulturgut*

  Der Hinweis, dass die Freizeitfischerei schon seit Jahrhunderten in  der gesamten EU ausgeübt wird und fester Bestandteil der Kultur, der  Traditionen und des Erbes zahlreicher Küsten- und Inselgemeinden ist;  ist aus Sicht des DAFV eine entscheidende Aussage. Dabei wird betont,  dass die verschiedenen Ausprägungen der Freizeitfischerei so  unterschiedlich sind, wie die Kulturen der EU selbst und dass dieser  Tatsache bei dem Versuch, diesen Bereich zu regulieren, Rechnung  getragen werden muss. Das lässt hoffen, dass mögliche zukünftige  Maßnahmen bzw. weitergehende Regulierungen der Angler in Deutschland mit  Augenmaß und unter Berücksichtigung der lokalen Gegebenheiten in  Angriff genommen werden.

*Kritische Aspekte aus der Entschließung*

  Die Entschließung enthält aber auch Aspekte, die der DAFV ausdrücklich  kritisiert. So wird behauptet, dass Studien zufolge ein großer Teil des  rückverfolgbaren Plastikabfalls in Meeren, Seen und Flüssen von  Freizeitaktivitäten im Zusammenhang mit Wasser wie Bootsfahrten,  Tourismus und Fischerei herrührt. Natürlich hinterlassen Angler auch  Spuren in Meeren, Seen und Flüssen, aber dass sie für einen Großteil des  Plastikabfalls verantwortlich sein sollen, stellt der DAFV in Zweifel.  Aktuelle Untersuchungen an den deutschen Küstenbereichen von Nord- und  Ostsee können diese Behauptung in keiner Weise stützen. Dazu wird in  Deutschland eine aktuelle Studie erhoben, von der wir uns erhoffen, dass  sie diese Untersuchungen wissenschaftlich belegt. Eine pauschale  Behauptung, Angler in Deutschland wären für einen großen Teil des  Plastikmülls in unseren Gewässern verantwortlich, weist der DAFV  ausdrücklich zurück.

  [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]  
*Fazit*

  Als Fazit lässt sich folgende Aussage aus der Entschließung  hervorheben: „Die Freizeitfischerei wird in den meisten Ländern Europas  immer beliebter. Diese Art der Fischerei ist eine wichtige Aktivität mit  gesellschaftlichen, wirtschaftlichen, arbeitsmarktbezogenen und  ökologischen Auswirkungen und hat damit aber auch erhebliche  Auswirkungen auf die Fischbestände. Deshalb sollten die Mitgliedstaaten  dafür Sorge tragen, dass diese Aktivitäten nachhaltig und in einer Art  und Weise betrieben werden, die mit den Zielen der gemeinsamen  Fischereipolitik (GFP) vereinbar sind.“
  Die Kommission wird mit Nachdruck aufgefordert, den Ausbau der  Freizeitfischerei im Rahmen des Tourismus unter anderem finanziell zu  unterstützen, da diese einen wichtigen Beitrag zur Entwicklung der  Wirtschaft in kleinen Gemeinden, Küstengemeinden, Inseln und  insbesondere in den Gebieten in äußerster Randlage leistet; darüber  hinaus werden die Bemühungen um die Verlängerung der Tourismussaison  über die Sommermonate hinaus hierdurch gestärkt. Dazu soll ein Fonds zur  Förderung des Freizeitfischereitourismus in kleinen Küstengemeinden  aufgelegt werden.
  Während der DAFV die offizielle Feststellung der Bedeutung der  Freizeitfischerei für die EU begrüßt, so wollen wir uns dem Vorwurf  erwehren, die Angelei in Deutschland wäre in ihrer jetzigen Form nicht  nachhaltig oder nicht mit den Zielen der GFP vereinbar. Die  Bereitstellung finanzieller Mittel für Infrastrukturmaßnahmen in  Küstengebieten ist dabei ein lang gehegter Wunsch. So könnten  Infrastrukturmaßnahmen für Angler wie z.B. kostenlose Slipanlagen,  Parkplätzte und andere sinnvolle Angebote für Angler an Deutschlands  Küsten entstehen. Der DAFV hat im Rahmen seiner Mitgliedschaft in der  European Anglers Alliance (EAA) maßgeblich daran mitgewirkt, dass ein  interparlamentarisches Arbeitsforum für Angelfischerei im  Europaparlament eingerichtet wurde, um unter anderem eine vollständige  und faire Anerkennung der Angelfischerei im Rahmen der Gemeinsamen  Europäischen Fischereipolitik (GFP) zu erwirken. Er wird den Prozess  möglicher zukünftiger Maßnahmen auf Ebene der EU und der Bundesregierung  weiter aktiv und kritisch begleiten.


----------



## smithie (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Nix für ungut, aber was hat die PM mit Anglerdemo zu tun?


Wäre es nicht besser einen DAFV PM Sammelthread zu starten?


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Der DAFV gibt in der PM genau zu den Punkten seine Sicht der Dinge ab, die in diesem Thread thematisiert werden. Selbstverständlich passt das dann hier hin. Denn wie sonst sollen sich User eine Meinung bilden? Dazu gehört nun mal auch, sich die Argumente und Äußerungen der "Gegenseite" anzuhören. Das ist genau das Gegenteil von Propaganda. Lars macht das im Übrigen stets sehr gewissenhaft und vorbildlich, wie ich finde. Könnten sich einige mal eine Scheibe davon abschneiden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Habe ich zwar schon an anderer Stelle gepostet, aber da es hier noch besser passt, nochmal die *Pressemeldung des DAFV *vom 18. Juni zur Kenntnis:



Das ist schon ok, dass Georg die hier eingestellt hat. Ich hatte die PM bereits gelesen und war über die unterschiedlichen Interpretationen des Protokolls ein wenig überrascht.

Ja, kostenlose Slipanlagen als Fazit...:vik:

Ich denke, dass ich auch hier jetzt erst einmal eine Nacht darüber schlafe, bevor ich antworte (wegen der Formulierung). Wird aktuell zur Regel bei den PMs des DAFV .


----------



## smithie (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Dazu gehört nun mal auch, sich die Argumente und Äußerungen der "Gegenseite" anzuhören.


 Du bringst das Problem auf den Punkt... DAFV = Gegenseite...




Ich musste gerade weiter vorne in dem Thread nachlesen, ob die wirklich die gleiche Veranstaltung meinen...


Ich mach's jetzt mal wie Lars - drüber schlafen. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich überhaupt antworte auf diese... PM


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Kostenlose Slipanlagen....#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## smithie (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Kostenlose Slipanlagen....#q#q#q#q#q#q


 Ist doch super, weiß gar nicht was Du hast. |kopfkrat



Kostenlose Slipanlagen ist wirklich mit Abstand der wichtigste was mir zu dem Thema Stärkung der Freizeitfischerei einfällt! |wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die Slipanlagen wird man dann aber wohl nur nach dem sonstigen Booten nutzen dürfen. Der DAFV will mit unserem verzicht bestimmt seinen Anteil zur Förderung des Sportbootverkehrs beitragen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



> Am 12 Juni 2018 hat das Europäischen Parlament zum ersten Mal einen  Entschluss zu dem „Sachstand der Freizeitfischerei in der Europäischen  Union“ (2017/2120(INI)) veröffentlicht. Auch wenn der Entschluss keinen  rechtlich bindenden Charakter hat, so ist er für die Freizeitfischerei  ein Fundament für zukünftige Maßnahmen und Entwicklungen in Europa. Was  sagt das Dokument aus?


Hier hat der DAFV recht, eine Entschließung hat keinen rechtlich bindenden Charakter. Warum macht man dann eine Entschließung? Das ist relativ einfach erklärt- eine Entschließung hat einen auffordernden Charakter an die Kommission. Auf deutsch heißt das "Wir wollen das, bitte setzt das um". Man kann das also "entspannt sehen" und sich zurücklehnen oder eben von Beginn an versuchen Einfluss zu nehmen. Das erwarte ich nicht vom DAFV, zumindest nicht mit positiven Ergebnissen für uns Angler! Dazu müsste man bereits jetzt erkennen, dass eine Aufnahme der Freizeitfischerei in die CFP deutlich mehr Nachteile für uns bringt!



> *Was versteht die EU eigentlich unter dem Wort Freizeitfischerei?*
> 
> Als erstes geht es darum, eine Definition und Abgrenzung für das   festzulegen, was die EU unter dem Begriff Freizeitfischerei versteht.   Als Definition nennt der Bericht: „tatsächlicher oder angestrebter Fang   von lebenden aquatischen Ressourcen in erster Linie zu Freizeitzwecken   und/oder zum persönlichen Verbrauch“. Dazu wird auf die Feststellung   wert gelegt, dass: „die Vermarktung von Fängen aus der Freizeitfischerei   […] untersagt [ist]“. Für Angler in Deutschland eine   Selbstverständlichkeit. Der Entschluss stellt aber auch fest, dass es   auf EU-Ebene keine vereinbarte, einheitliche und eindeutige Bestimmung   des Begriffs „Freizeitfischerei“ gibt, und die Freizeitfischerei deshalb   nur schwerlich kontrolliert werden kann.


Hierzu stelle ich fest, dass die Vermarktung von Fängen aus der Freizeitfischerei bereits durch den Artikel 55 (2) in der Verordnung Nr. 1224/2009 des Rates verboten ist. Die Änderung der Definition "Freizeitfischerei" hat natürlich in meinen Augen auch einen Grund- nämlich jegliche Freizeitfischerei, einschließlich der Fischerei von kommerziellen Betrieben im Tourismussektor, in die CFP einzubeziehen und somit unter Kontrolle zu haben. ICES hat bereits im Jahre 2013 eine Definition der Freizeitfischerei formuliert und der EU- Kommission vorgelegt. Die jetzige Änderung soll lediglich Unterschied zwischen der Freizeitfischerei und der Semisubsistenfischerei deutlich hervorheben, da diese beiden Fischereiarten getrennt beurteilt und reguliert werden müssen. Die EU möchte aber zusätzlich noch Sportangler definieren, denn das Sportangeln sollte anders aufgefasst werden, und der Verkauf oder die Spende für wohltätige Zwecke erlaubt werden.

Zur Kontrolle der Freizeitfischerei werden ja ebenfalls mit der Artikel 55 die Grundlagen geschaffen. Ich sage nur elektronische Überwachung und dann sind wir auch schon am nächsten Punkt, den der DAFV ja anscheinend prima findet...



> *Was man nicht messen kann, kann man nicht managen*
> 
> Der Sachstand führt aus, dass sinnvolle Regelungen für die   Freizeitfischerei auf Ebene der EU nur erlassen werden können, wenn die   Mitgliedsstaaten in Zukunft mehr und verlässlichere Daten dazu erheben.   Eine Einführung von digitalen Fangbüchern und registrierten   Angelkartenverkäufen wäre in diesem Zusammenhang denkbar. Die Erhebung   der notwendigen Daten könnte dabei aus dem Europäischen Meeres- und   Fischereifonds (EMFF) finanziell unterstützt werden.
> 
> ...


Ich habe diesen Absatz mehrfach gelesen. Der DAFV vergleicht also auf der einen Seite Binnengewässer, die bewirtschaftet werden (müssen), mit zum Beispiel der Ostsee. Erst einmal alles in einen Topf! Alles in einen Topf? Genau, zwischen den Zeilen lese ich hier



> In Teilen der Angelfischerei im Binnenbereich, sind Fangbücher und   Datenerhebungen dazu nicht neu.


das der DAFV also auch der Einbeziehung des Angelns in Binnengewässern in die CFP befürwortet. Das ist der Satz, den ich wirklich mehrfach gelesen habe. Ich sage jetzt nur Aal, Lachs, Meerforelle oder auch Hering.

Zudem wirft der DAFV Kontrollen und Daten einfach mal zusammen. Für Kontrollen benötige ich keine eine Aufnahme der Freizeitfischerei in die CFP, auch nicht für eine bessere Datenerhebung. Für Kontrollen sind wie bisher die Mitgliedstaaten zuständig. Was hat also die CFP mit den Kontrollen von Anglern (und dem erwischen von Schwarzanglern) gemeinsam? Genau, gar nichts! Das Thünen- Institut liefert die besten Daten innerhalb der EU. Ob die uns passen oder nicht, das ist dennoch Fakt! Sollte man also nicht die anderen Staaten zwingen, die Daten auf diesem Niveau zu erstellen? Thünen liefert die Daten auch ohne, dass die Angler elektronisch überwacht werden oder Teil der CFP sind. Die Mitgliedstaaten wollen also anscheinend keine besseren Daten liefern. Warum kürzt man denen nicht die Quoten als Konsequenz, wenn sie keine ausreichenden Daten liefern? Warum muss man uns deutsche Angler verstärkt und elektronisch überwachen, wenn andere Mitgliedstaaten nicht wollen oder können? Ich verstehe das nicht! Übrigens hat Thünen bessere Zahlen von Anglern erhalten, als sich die EU noch nicht bei uns Anglern mit Quoten eingemischt hat...





> *Zunehmende Bedeutung der Freizeitfischerei*
> 
> Die zunehmende Bedeutung der Freizeitfischerei wird dabei ausdrücklich und gleich in mehreren Abschnitten betont. Geschätzte *9 Millionen Menschen bzw. 1,6 % der Bevölkerung Europas*   gehen der Freizeitfischerei auf See nach. Die wirtschaftlichen   Auswirkungen der Freizeitfischerei allein auf See (also ohne   Binnenfischerei) werden* in Europa auf 10,5 Mrd. EUR* geschätzt. Überschlägig sind* rund 100.000 Arbeitsplätze in Europa*   allein der Freizeitfischerei auf See zu verdanken. Gemeinden vor Ort   und an der Küste ziehen Nutzen aus dem Tourismus und der Herstellung,   dem Verkauf und der Vermietung von Ausrüstungsgegenständen und der   Erbringung anderer Dienstleistungen im Zusammenhang mit der   Freizeitfischerei. Die Freizeitfischerei leistet dabei einen wichtigen   Beitrag zum Sozialleben und zur öffentlichen Gesundheit, da sie   beispielsweise die Lebensqualität der Beteiligten erhöht, zur   Interaktion zwischen jungen Menschen einlädt und für die Umwelt und die   große Bedeutung ihrer Nachhaltigkeit sensibilisiert.


Deshalb schafft man sich also noch mehr Möglichkeiten, um uns zu regulieren und zu überwachen? Verstehe ich nicht! Müsste man bei dieser wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung die Freizeitfischerei nicht explizit ab sofort fördern? Doch wir sehen ja beim Baglimit, wie sich das Verhältnis kommerzielle Fischerei zu Freizeitfischerei in der Praxis darstellt! Für mich also kein Argument, das zeigt uns die Realität! Niemand interessiert sich in der Kommission/ EU für die Freizeitfischerei, es sei denn, es geht darum, uns Anglern Fänge wegzunehmen und der Industrie zuzuschustern!



> *Rückwurfverbot und Überlebensrate*
> 
> Der Entschließung nach zu urteilen, soll das geltende Rückwurfverbot   für die kommerzielle Fischerei nicht 1:1 auf die Freizeitfischerei   angewendet werden: “Die Überlebensrate von mit Handangeln und   Angelschnüren gefangenen Fischen („Fangen und Zurücksetzen“) ist zumeist   höher als bei mit anderen Geräten und Methoden gefangenen Fischen. Es   sind weitere Informationen zu den am häufigsten in der   Meeresfreizeitfischerei verwendeten Fanggeräten notwendig, um einen   Vergleich zwischen Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeiten von Rückwürfen in der   kommerziellen und zurückgesetzten Fischen in der Freizeitfischerei   herstellen zu können“.
> Eine generelles Rückwurfverbot für Angler würde sämtliche, in Deutschland geltenden Regelungen in Bezug auf Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten   außer Kraft setzen. Es ist zu begrüßen, dass die Entschließung diesem   Umstand Rechnung trägt und auf die unterschiedlichen Voraussetzungen  bei  Netz- und Angelfischerei eingeht. Diese Ansicht vertrat auch, dass  in  Deutschland für diesen Sachverhalt zuständige Bundesministerium für   Ernährung und Landwirtschaft (BMEL) im Gespräch, auf Nachfrage des  DAFV.


Ja, aber das BMEL ist nicht die EU, sondern lediglich ein Teil X in der Kommission (und der Teil X gilt nicht gearade als anglerfreundlich)! Aktuell bezieht sich die EU ja weiterhin darauf, dass das Anlandegebot auch für quotierte Arten für die Freizeitfischerei gilt. Unabhängig davon, wünscht man sich ja in der EU laut Norica Nicolai schon mindestens seit 2017 eine Integration der Freizeitfischerei in die CFP, um die Freizeitfischerei in den Bewitschaftungsplänen zu berücksichtigen. Norica Nicolai führt weiter aus, dass dann auch der Artikel 2 der EU Verordnung 1380/2013 für die Freizeitfischerei bindend wäre. Darin heißt es u.a. das die "schrittweise   Einstellung   der   Rückwürfe   auf   der   Grundlage einer  Einzelfallprüfung  und  unter  Berücksichtigung  der  besten  verfügbaren  wissenschaftlichen  Gutachten  durch  Vermeidung  und  weitestmögliche  Verringerung  unerwünschter  Beifänge  und  durch  schrittweise  Sicherstellung,  dass  Fänge  angelandet  werden". Details - bis wann bei welcher Fischart die Rückwürfe in welchem Gebiet verboten sind, erspare ich mir hier -, Fakt ist aber auch in diesem Fall, dass der Haken in den bisherigen Ausnahmereglungen vom Anlandegebot explizit ausgenommen ist (also mit Haken gefangene Fische angelandet werden müssen!). Warum soll man das jetzt plötzlich ändern? Eventuell verbietet die EU uns ja auch das Brandungsangeln mit Naturködern, da die Wissenschaft feststellt, dass hier besonders viele untermassige Fische gefangen werden und beim Zurücksetzen verenden. Wer weiß das schon so genau. Ich würde das nicht ausschließen wollen! Übrigens möchte man aber die Sterblichkeitsrate von zurückgesetzten Fischen zukünftig auf jeden Fall miteinbeziehen bei der Quotenfestlegung. Ist also egal, ob ein Anlandegebot kommt oder wir zurücksetzen dürfen- kürzen wird die EU unsere Quote so oder so... Hat der DAFV wohl vergessen zu erwähnen...



> *Angeln ist in der EU ein jahrhundertealtes Kulturgut*
> 
> Der Hinweis, dass die Freizeitfischerei schon seit Jahrhunderten in   der gesamten EU ausgeübt wird und fester Bestandteil der Kultur, der   Traditionen und des Erbes zahlreicher Küsten- und Inselgemeinden ist;   ist aus Sicht des DAFV eine entscheidende Aussage. Dabei wird betont,   dass die verschiedenen Ausprägungen der Freizeitfischerei so   unterschiedlich sind, wie die Kulturen der EU selbst und dass dieser   Tatsache bei dem Versuch, diesen Bereich zu regulieren, Rechnung   getragen werden muss. Das lässt hoffen, dass mögliche zukünftige   Maßnahmen bzw. weitergehende Regulierungen der Angler in Deutschland mit   Augenmaß und unter Berücksichtigung der lokalen Gegebenheiten in   Angriff genommen werden.


Ok, warum wird das bisher nicht berücksichtigt? Warum wird das in Deutschland nicht berücksichtigt? Warum fordert und propagiert der DAFV das so nicht in Deutschland? Geht das nur über die EU mit der Aufnahme der Angler in die CFP oder wäre das auch so möglich? Hätte in Deutschland schon einmal Auswirkung auf die Vereine/ Verbände in Bezug auf die Gemeinnütziggkeit. Dann müsste man nicht mehr zwingend die Ausrede mit dem Naturschutz nutzen...

Naturschutz? Da war doch etwas! Kritik vom DAFV an dieser Stelle.




> *Kritische Aspekte aus der Entschließung*
> 
> Die Entschließung enthält aber auch Aspekte, die der DAFV ausdrücklich   kritisiert. So wird behauptet, dass Studien zufolge ein großer Teil  des  rückverfolgbaren Plastikabfalls in Meeren, Seen und Flüssen von   Freizeitaktivitäten im Zusammenhang mit Wasser wie Bootsfahrten,   Tourismus und Fischerei herrührt. Natürlich hinterlassen Angler auch   Spuren in Meeren, Seen und Flüssen, aber dass sie für einen Großteil des   Plastikabfalls verantwortlich sein sollen, stellt der DAFV in Zweifel.   Aktuelle Untersuchungen an den deutschen Küstenbereichen von Nord- und   Ostsee können diese Behauptung in keiner Weise stützen. Dazu wird in   Deutschland eine aktuelle Studie erhoben, von der wir uns erhoffen, dass   sie diese Untersuchungen wissenschaftlich belegt. Eine pauschale   Behauptung, Angler in Deutschland wären für einen großen Teil des   Plastikmülls in unseren Gewässern verantwortlich, weist der DAFV   ausdrücklich zurück.


Hier fühlt man sich ans Bein gepinkelt? Da steht extra RÜCKVERFOLGBAR! Also können die einen Teil des rückverfolgbaren Mülls den Anglern (und Bootsfahrern sowie Tourismus) zuordnen. Wie viel Müll das am Gesamtmüll bedeutet, steht dort nicht! Selbst der Anteil des Mülls von Freizeitfischern gegenüber Bootsfahrern/ Touristen wird nicht dargestellt. Aber Wurm- und Maisdosen oder Angelschnüre sind definitiv rückverfolgbarer Müll von Anglern, das kann man nicht wegdiskutieren und ärgert uns Angler auch. Alte Fischernetze sind hier übrigens nicht aufgeführt. Auch ein Zeichen an uns Angler!

 Übrigens finde ich den nächsten Satz als Angler viel besorgniserregender. Direkt im gleichen Absatz heißt es nämlich "_Abfall in Form von bei der Freizeitfischerei verloren gegangenem  Fanggerät Lebensräume schwer schädigen und Umweltschäden verursachen  kann"_. Da sehe ich eine Gefahr für uns Angler- die aber ein Naturschutzverband natürlich längst nicht so schlimm findet, wie die Geschichte mit dem Plastikmüll. Das zeigt die Prioritäten des DAFV- erst Naturschutz, dann viele andere Schwerpunkt und mit Glück wir Angler an letzter Stelle. Das ist doch unglaublich, oder? Die kritisieren diesen völlig belanglosen Satz mit dem Plastikmüll (ich finde Plastikmüll ob von Anglern oder nicht auch unnötig und doof!), aber die wirklich drohende Gefahr für uns Angler wird ingoriert? #q#q



> *Fazit*
> 
> Als Fazit lässt sich folgende Aussage aus der Entschließung   hervorheben: „Die Freizeitfischerei wird in den meisten Ländern Europas   immer beliebter. Diese Art der Fischerei ist eine wichtige Aktivität  mit  gesellschaftlichen, wirtschaftlichen, arbeitsmarktbezogenen und   ökologischen Auswirkungen und hat damit aber auch erhebliche   Auswirkungen auf die Fischbestände. Deshalb sollten die Mitgliedstaaten   dafür Sorge tragen, dass diese Aktivitäten nachhaltig und in einer Art   und Weise betrieben werden, die mit den Zielen der gemeinsamen   Fischereipolitik (GFP) vereinbar sind.“


Ich lese ein wenig "Honig ums Maul schmieren" von der EU, aber dann wieder die Gefahren, nämlich dass die Nachhaltigkeit und das Erreichen der Ziele der CFP (Qouten!) nur mit Einschränkungen und Verboten von der EU für uns Angler erreicht werden können!



> Die Kommission wird mit Nachdruck aufgefordert, den Ausbau der   Freizeitfischerei im Rahmen des Tourismus unter anderem finanziell zu   unterstützen, da diese einen wichtigen Beitrag zur Entwicklung der   Wirtschaft in kleinen Gemeinden, Küstengemeinden, Inseln und   insbesondere in den Gebieten in äußerster Randlage leistet; darüber   hinaus werden die Bemühungen um die Verlängerung der Tourismussaison   über die Sommermonate hinaus hierdurch gestärkt. Dazu soll ein Fonds zur   Förderung des Freizeitfischereitourismus in kleinen Küstengemeinden   aufgelegt werden.
> Während der DAFV die offizielle Feststellung der Bedeutung der   Freizeitfischerei für die EU begrüßt, so wollen wir uns dem Vorwurf   erwehren, die Angelei in Deutschland wäre in ihrer jetzigen Form nicht   nachhaltig oder nicht mit den Zielen der GFP vereinbar. Die   Bereitstellung finanzieller Mittel für Infrastrukturmaßnahmen in   Küstengebieten ist dabei ein lang gehegter Wunsch. So könnten   Infrastrukturmaßnahmen für Angler wie z.B. kostenlose Slipanlagen,   Parkplätzte und andere sinnvolle Angebote für Angler an Deutschlands   Küsten entstehen.


Ich denke bis dahin wird der Angeltourismus in seiner jetzigen Form nicht zu erhalten sein. Aber es ist doch schön, dass der DAFV mit dem Angeltourismus in erster Linie Slipanlagen und kostenlose Parkplätze verbindet und damit seinen langersehnten Wunsch erfüllt bekommt. DER DAFV MÖCHTE EINEN FOND FÜR DEN ANGELTOURISMUS FÜR KOSTENLOSE SLIPANLAGEN UND KOSTENLOSE PARKPLÄTZE FÜR ANGLER EINSETZEN! Es zeigt einmal mehr, wie ernst es dem DAFV mit dem Kampf für den Angeltourismus an unseren Küsten ist. Familienbetriebe (Bootsvermieter, Angelgerätehändler- und Hersteller, Kutterkapitäne und Vermieter von Anglerunterkünften) kämpfen seit 2017 um die Existenz und fordern finanzielle Unterstützung durch den EMFF (Fischereifond) und kurz vor dem Ziel will der DAFV  DAVON KOSTENLOSE SLIPANLAGEN UND PARKPLÄTZE EINRICHTEN! Jetzt gehe ich ins Bett, sonst muss Georg mich sperren...#q#q



> Der DAFV hat im Rahmen seiner Mitgliedschaft in der   European Anglers Alliance (EAA) maßgeblich daran mitgewirkt, dass ein   interparlamentarisches Arbeitsforum für Angelfischerei im   Europaparlament eingerichtet wurde, um unter anderem eine vollständige   und faire Anerkennung der Angelfischerei im Rahmen der Gemeinsamen   Europäischen Fischereipolitik (GFP) zu erwirken. Er wird den Prozess   möglicher zukünftiger Maßnahmen auf Ebene der EU und der Bundesregierung   weiter aktiv und kritisch begleiten.


Gute Nacht Angeln und Angeltourismus in Deutschland! Müssen die ihre PM mit dieser unerträglichen Drohung beenden?

Interparlamentarisches Arbeitsforum? Da wühle ich zum Abschluss mal den Thomas raus. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4728459&postcount=85


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich habe echt schlecht geschlafen! Ich denke bei der Aufnahme der Freizeitfischerei in die CFP handelt es sich um die größte Bedrohung unseres Hobbies überhaupt! Wenn die EU mit Regelungen unser Hobby beeinflussen kann und wir bei Regelungen, die das Mittelmeer betreffen, gleichzeitig die Ostsee regulieren, kann das nur in den Graben gehen. Wenn die EU den Ebro in Spanien mit der Elbe bei Hamburg in einen Topf wirft, soll das funktionieren?

Eventuell merkt jetzt aber auch mal ein Vereinsvorsitzender, was da läuft und zukünftig für uns bedeutet und fordert seinen Verband auf, den DAFV bei diesem Wahnsinn zu stoppen!


----------



## Deep Down (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Danke Fisherbandit für diese mit dem nötigen Fach- und Hintergrundwissen erstellte Analyse und Stellungnahme! #6

Daran wird deutlich, wie der DAFV in dieser Materie lediglich "herumtreibt", wirklich jegliches Fachwissen fehlt und jeden Überblick vermissen lässt. Aus dem Inhalt ihrer Stellungnahme lässt sich schließen, dass dort niemand auch nur im Ansatz in der Lage ist zu verstehen, wo diese "Reise" eigentlich hingeht und welche Folgen das für Angler in der gesamten EU zeitigt!

Der DAFV richtet damit weiter unerträglichen Schaden an!


----------



## smithie (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Aus dem Inhalt ihrer Stellungnahme lässt sich schließen, dass dort niemand auch nur im Ansatz in der Lage ist zu verstehen, wo diese "Reise" eigentlich hingeht und welche Folgen das für Angler in der gesamten EU zeitigt!


 Ich kann das irgendwie nicht glauben. Da sitzen doch keine Vollidioten.


Damit stellt sich die Frage des Warum?
Warum schreibe ich eine PM wie diese?
Was ist die eigentliche Motivation?


Und je mehr ich mir Gedanken darüber mache, desto mehr Sorgen mache ich mir.


Denn eines steht fest: Anglerinteressen haben hier nur einen "untergeordneten" Stellenwert.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich kann das irgendwie nicht glauben. *Da sitzen doch keine Vollidioten*.
> 
> 
> Damit stellt sich die Frage des Warum?
> ...



Mhhh nun ja wer ein Studium abgeschlossen hat und danach sein Wissen nutzen muss Tag täglich der hat Ahnung von dem was er studiert hat- hast du nach deinem Studium nix geschissen bekommen und dann den Posten bei denen bekommen kommt eben nicht der Punkt mit Tag täglich zum tragen, somit bist am Ende einfach nur ein 0815 Dulli der locker  flockig die Kohle einkassiert und wenns ums Arbeiten geht kommt eben das heraus was wir immer wieder sehen, genauso wie diese Stellungnahme.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> *Kritische Aspekte aus der Entschließung*
> 
> Die Entschließung enthält aber auch Aspekte, die der DAFV ausdrücklich  kritisiert. So wird behauptet, dass Studien zufolge ein großer Teil des  rückverfolgbaren Plastikabfalls in Meeren, Seen und Flüssen von  Freizeitaktivitäten im Zusammenhang mit Wasser wie Bootsfahrten,  Tourismus und Fischerei herrührt. Natürlich hinterlassen Angler auch  Spuren in Meeren, Seen und Flüssen, aber dass sie für einen Großteil des  Plastikabfalls verantwortlich sein sollen, stellt der DAFV in Zweifel.  Aktuelle Untersuchungen an den deutschen Küstenbereichen von Nord- und  Ostsee können diese Behauptung in keiner Weise stützen. Dazu wird in  Deutschland eine aktuelle Studie erhoben, von der wir uns erhoffen, dass  sie diese Untersuchungen wissenschaftlich belegt. Eine pauschale  Behauptung, Angler in Deutschland wären für einen großen Teil des  Plastikmülls in unseren Gewässern verantwortlich, weist der DAFV  ausdrücklich zurück.



Das lässt mir echt keine Ruhe! Unter dem Absatz "kritische Aspekte aus der Entschließung" führt der DAFV tatsächlich lediglich die Aussage mit dem Plastikmüll auf! Das ist doch unglaublich und zwar in doppelter Hinsicht. Ich habe mir den Satz noch einmal angeschaut. Dort steht geschrieben "dass Studien zufolge ein großer Teil des rückverfolgbaren Plastikabfalls  in Meeren, Seen und Flüssen von Freizeitaktivitäten im Zusammenhang mit  Wasser wie Bootsfahrten, Tourismus und Fischerei herrührt". Will man das jetzt wirklich leugnen? Ein Teil der Angler - und es sind auch andere Gruppen von Naturnutzern beipielhaft aufgeführt - hinterlässt doch wirklich seinen Angelplatz unter aller Sau! Das können wir nicht weg diskutieren und erleben das doch alle nahezu jedes Mal an einem Gewässer. Ich sehe solche Bilder beinahe täglich bei Facebook, von anderen dokumentiert und schäume dann jedes Mal vor Wut. Erstens weil ein Angler wieder einmal seinen Müll liegengelassen hat und zweitens weil ein anderer Angler als "Bessermensch" das bei Facebook öffentlich einstellt. Hier würde ich mir wünschen, dass ein Angler einfach den Müll beseitigt. Und genau da hätte ich als DAFV bei diesem Punkt einen Ansatz gefunden- nämlich das Angler im Gegensatz zu Bootsfahrern und vielen anderen Naturnutzern auch den Müll von anderen wegräumt und entsorgt. In diesem Fall hätte man den Elfmeter durch den Status eines Naturschutzverbandes so perfekt verwandeln können, aber da kommt einmal mehr gar nichts außer Blabla. Die haben sich quasi beim Anlauf das Bein gebrochen, obwohl der Torwart noch in der Kabine hockte...

Ja, der DAFV hat alle in meinen Augen für uns Angler negativen Punkte als gut befunden, einen Punkt (EMFF Fond) völlig verpeilt gegen den Angeltourismus genutzt und den Elfmeter mit dem Plastikmüll ausgelassen. Glanzleistung! 

Danke DAFV für Eure Unterstützung der Angler in diesem Land, natürlich auch im Namen der Familien, die durch diesen Entschluss und daraus resultierenden Folgen noch stärker um ihre Existenzen bangen müssen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...zeitfischerei-in-der-europaeischen-union.html


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Danke Fisherbandit1000, Wahnsinns Arbeit! Respekt. Wieso wacht keiner in den oberen Verbänden, die noch mit dem DAFV verbandelt sind auf und schiebt da einen Riegel vor?
Es ist unfassbar!


----------



## raubangler (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...zeitfischerei-in-der-europaeischen-union.html



Cool!
Du konntest ja auf Thomas Seite DAFV ausschreiben, ohne das das Unwort automatisch gegen 'Verbanditen' ausgetauscht wird.

Irgendwie vermisse ich hier was....


----------



## Wegberger (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Ossipeter,



> Wieso wacht keiner in den oberen Verbänden, die noch mit dem DAFV verbandelt sind auf und schiebt da einen Riegel vor?


Weil sie Angler nicht vertreten !

Sie sind als erstest gescheiterte Politiker und X, Y und Z Funktionäre, denen die reine Eigenbeweihräucherung schon Ziel und Erfüllung genug ist. Sie vertreten Bewirtschafter- und Naturschutzinteressen. Sie haben die Situation erkannt und nutzen diese, sich auf nationalen und internationalen Parkett wichtig zu finden.

Sie führen Phseudo-Diskussionen um dem "einfachen Angler" Aktionismus vorzugauckeln.

 Und sie haben einen dankbare Angelklientel, die sie sogar noch finanziert. Halt der deutsche Angel-Michel.


Und .... es wird noch viel schlimmer kommen .....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

*Neue Einschränkungen für Meeresangler von der EU in Vorbereitung? Jetzt Nordsee!*

Die Frage nach immer neuen Verboten und Einschränkungen für Angler  seitens der EU, gegenwärtig auch für die Nordsee in Vorbereitung,  stellen wir uns mittlerweile immer häufiger! Mittlerweile erhalten wir  für unser Hobby nahezu täglich Informationen zu neuen Beschränkungen und  Verboten, die von verschiedenen Seiten auf uns Angler hereinbrechen.  Für uns kommen manche Vorschläge aus heiterem Himmel, andere haben sich  in den letzten Monaten bereits angekündigt. Wo manche Angler und  Angelvertreter diese Beschränkungen mit Applaus begleiten, versuchen wir  zu informieren und zu warnen.

Was kommt in den nächsten Jahren auf uns Angler in Deutschland eigentlich noch alles zu?

In erster Linie waren die Meeresangler in der westlichen Ostsee  betroffen, dann folgte mit dem Entnahmeverbot für den Wolfsbarsch der  erste Einschnitt in der Nordsee.

*Einfluss der EU auf die Freizeitfischerei wird stärker*

Das Europäische Parlament und die EU- Kommission arbeiten weiterhin mit  Hochdruck an der Integration der Freizeitfischerei in die Common  Fisheries Policy (CFP). Vor den Folgen haben wir in den letzten Wochen  mehrfach gewarnt. Diese Integration wird sicherlich noch einige Zeit in  Anspruch nehmen. Dieses scheint auch einigen Gruppierungen innerhalb der  EU-Kommission bewusst geworden zu sein und so können diese  Verantwortlichen anscheinend nicht mehr so lange abwarten.

Beim Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee hat man in der EU- Kommission ja  bereits im Jahre 2015 erkannt, wie einfach man die Fangquoten der  kommerziellen Fischerei erhöhen kann, nämlich indem man der  Freizeitfischerei einen Teil der Fänge durch ein Baglimit entzieht.  Einen spürbaren Widerstand von Seiten der Anglerverbände gab es nicht  oder zumindest für uns kaum wahrnehmbar und ist - wie wir bei dem  aktuellen ICES Advice für 2019 für den Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee  erkennen können – voraussichtlich auch für die Zukunft nicht zu  erwarten.

Der ICES Advice für 2019 zeigt deutlich auf, dass unsere Behauptungen  aus der Vergangenheit zur Verteilungsgerechtigkeit zutreffen. Beim ICES  Advice für 2019 sollen die Fangquoten einseitig zum Vorteil für die  kommerzielle Fischerei erhöht werden. Darüber hinaus wird die Quote  weiterhin am höchstmöglichen Dauerertrag festgelegt werden. Das  unterstreicht also einmal mehr unsere Aussage, dass ein Baglimit NICHT  den Dorschbeständen zugutekommt und wir Angler einzig und allein  beschränkt werden, um der Fischindustrie eine größtmögliche Ausbeutung  der Bestände zu ermöglichen. Das gilt übrigens für alle Beschränkungen  der Freizeitfischerei und so auch für Schonzeiten oder eine Erhöhung des  Mindestmaßes.

*Vorbild Westliche Ostsee*

Das was in der westlichen Ostsee also bereits durch die Kommission  erfolgreich umgesetzt wird, soll anscheinend in Kürze auch für die  Nordsee praktiziert werden. Zumindest laufen die rechtlichen  Vorbereitungen für eine Fangbeschränkung der Freizeitfischerei auf  Hochtouren. Die EU hat sich als Ziel gesteckt, bis zum Jahr 2020 alle  Bestände auf FMSY Niveau (Referenzpunkt für den höchstmöglichen  Dauerertrag) zu befischen. Vor diesem Hintergrund müssen die  Anstrengungen intensiviert werden, das Ziel bis zum Jahre 2020 zu  bewerkstelligen.

Somit werden aktuell zum Beispiel Mehrjahrespläne für die Grundfischerei  - und alle Fischereien betreffend, die diese Bestände befischen - in  der Nordsee erstellt. Da sind wir am Punkt angelangt, wo einmal mehr die  Freizeitfischerei den Kopf hinhalten soll und vermutlich auch wird.

*Neue Mehrjahrespläne integrieren die Freizeitfischerei*

Mit diesem Mehrjahresplan sollen die Verordnungen (EG) Nr. 676/2007 des  Rates und (EG) Nr. 1342/2008 ersetzt werden. Schauen wir uns den Entwurf  jetzt im Detail an, wird die Freizeitfischerei an 2 Punkten für Angler  entscheidend erwähnt.

Zum ersten Mal unter Punkt 21. Dort heißt es:

_„Berücksichtigt der Rat die erheblichen Auswirkungen der  Freizeitfischerei in der Rahmen der Fangmöglichkeiten für einen  bestimmten Bestand sollte er eine TAC bei kommerziellen Fängen  festsetzen können, bei denen das Volumen der Freizeitfänge  berücksichtigt wird und/oder andere Maßnahmen zur Einschränkung der  Freizeitfischerei ergreifen, wie z.B. die Begrenzung der Fangmengen,  Baglimits und Schonzeiten.“_

Im Kapitel VI im Artikel 10 Punkt 4 erhält die Freizeitfischerei erneut die Aufmerksamkeit:

_„Wenn wissenschaftliche Gutachten zeigen, dass die Freizeitfischerei  einen signifikanten Einfluss auf die die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit  eines bestimmten Bestands, so berücksichtigt der Rat sie und kann  Begrenzung der Freizeitfischerei bei der Festsetzung der  Fangmöglichkeiten, um Überschreitungen des Gesamtzieles der  fischereilichen Sterblichkeit zu vermeiden.“_

Diesen Satz finde ich schon sehr deutlich formuliert und muss man  wirklich einmal analysieren. Die gewählte Formulierung bedeutet nämlich  nicht zwingend nur ein Baglimit für Angler, sondern der Rat kann  hierdurch die Quote zu 100% der kommerziellen Fischerei zusprechen und  gleichzeitig ein vollständiges Angelverbot aussprechen! Hier wird die  Verteilungsgerechtigkeit bereits von vornherein per Verordnung in Frage  gestellt.

Gibt es wirklich noch Angler, die sich die Integration der Freizeitfischerei in die CFP wünschen?

Zu verhindern wird dieses vermutlich nicht mehr sein, da ja u.a. der DAFV dieses befürwortet.

*Zukünftig werden alle Angler in der EU die Folgen spüren*

Jeder Angler sollte spätestens jetzt erkennen, dass die Aufnahme der  Freizeitfischerei in die CFP die größte Gefahr für unser Hobby  darstellt! Da sind NABU, BUND und PETA wirklich harmlos und als „kleine  Störung unseres Hobbies“ zu bewerten. Noch reden wir übrigens über das  Meeresangeln, spätestens 2019 jedoch auch über die Ausübung unseres  Hobbies in den Binnengewässern in Deutschland.

Übrigens muss jetzt niemand kommen und sagen „dann fahre ich halt nach  Holland oder Dänemark“, denn diese anglerfeindliche Politik kommt aus  Brüssel und betrifft wirklich alle Angler innerhalb der EU!

So bleibt mir abschließend nur die Frage „Quo vadis?“

 Anbei noch der Link zum Nachlesen der "REGULATION OF THE EUROPEAN  PARLIAMENT AND OF THE COUNCIL" establishing a multiannual plan for  demersal stocks in the North Sea and the fisheries exploiting those  stocks, specifying details of the implementation of the landing  obligation in the North Sea and repealing Council Regulations (EC) No  676/2007 and (EC) No 1342/2008


http://data.consilium.europa.eu/doc/document/PE-14-2018-INIT/en/pdf


----------



## raubangler (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...
> Die Frage nach immer neuen Verboten und Einschränkungen für Angler  seitens der EU...



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1789222&postcount=11


oder ob sie nicht notwendig sind.*
oder ob sie nicht notwendig sind.*
oder ob sie nicht notwendig sind.*
oder ob sie nicht notwendig sind.*

Danke an Thünen.

Und Ihr könnt mal alle vor meiner Weitsicht auf die Knie fallen.
Das war 2007!


----------



## Deep Down (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die Ideologie der Beschränkung der Angler, nach dereren Einbeziehung in die Bewirtschaftung, letztlich mit dem bloßen Ziel die kommerzielle Fischerei im bisherigen Raubbau aufrecht zu erhalten, hat sich erkennbar innerhalb kürzester Zeit verfestigt!

Es ist doch absehbar, dass auch da Ghostfische gefunden werden, die angeblich die Angler bisher gefangen haben sollen, die aber gar nicht vorhanden sind!

Wenn dann der Bestand, was abesehbar ist, weiterhin zurückgeht oder sich verbessert, werden ausschliesslich die Angler weiter beschränkt oder Beschränkungen gar nicht mehr zurückgenommen!

Da knallen in der kommerziellen Fischereiwirtschaft wahrscheinlich echt die Sektkorken!

Da brechen gerade alle Dämme! Die Vorschläge und Umsetzungen werden immer augenfälliger und man versucht gar nicht erst diese Machenschaften zu verklausulieren. 

Warum auch! Der DAFV klatscht noch Beifall zu dem Treiben und merkt gar nicht, dass dadurch die Fischbestände erst so richtig nachhaltig ruiniert werden!  

Wie dumm muss man sein!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die Ideologie der Beschränkung der Angler, nach dereren Einbeziehung in die Bewirtschaftung, letztlich mit dem bloßen Ziel die kommerzielle Fischerei im bisherigen Raubbau aufrecht zu erhalten, hat sich erkennbar innerhalb kürzester Zeit verfestigt!
> 
> Es ist doch absehbar, dass auch da Ghostfische gefunden werden, die angeblich die Angler bisher gefangen haben sollen, die aber gar nicht vorhanden sind!
> 
> ...



Ich stimme Dir zu. 

Wir haben noch so einige Pfeile in unserem Köcher, die wir in den kommenden Monaten bei Bedarf einsetzen können. Es sind so viele Dinge, die mich schlecht schlafen lassen! Andere haben leider das Problem, dass sie nicht aufwachen...


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Der ICES Advice 2019 für den Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee- Hoffnung für Meeresangler? Eine Info der Initiative Anglerdemo!

Die Initiative Anglerdemo kämpft weiter für den Angeltourismus und gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik im Land, im Bund und in der EU!


https://youtu.be/6Ss1oOZWBl4


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

100 Tage Umweltministerin Svenja Schulze (SPD)- Gibt es Neuigkeiten aus  dem Umweltministerium zum Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt? 

Eine aktuelle  Zusammenfassung der Initiative ANGLERDEMO zum Angelverbot im  Fehmarnbelt!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vYbhr4cZB4&t=4s


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich habe am 18. Juni erneut Helene Clark (EUROPEAN COMMISSION  DIRECTORATE-GENERAL FOR MARITIME AFFAIRS AND FISHERIES) zum Anlandegebot  für die Freizeitfischerei angeschrieben und nach dem aktuellen Stand  gefragt, da ja u.a. der DAFV nach Gesprächen mit dem BMEL veröffentlicht  hat, dass es kein Anlandegebot geben wird.

_Dear Director Helene Clark,_
_is it correct that the Commission considers that Article 15 of  Regulation 1380/2013 also applies to recreational fishermen? Do we have  to remove all cod from 2019 in the Baltic Sea and are not allowed to  reset it?_
_I thank you for your reply in advance!_
_Kind Regards from Germany_

Freitag 29. Juni 2018 kam die - leider sehr deutliche - Antwort.

_Dear Mr. Wernicke,
Thank you very much for your e-mail dated 18 June 2018 on the issue of recreational fishing for cod in the Baltic Sea.
I would like to confirm that the landing obligation indeed also applies to recreational anglers._

Übersetzt heißt das, JA, das Anlandegebot gilt auch für Angler!

Die Mail beinhaltet auch noch einmal eine Erklärung zur Notwendigkeit  des Baglimits, aber auch einen Hinweis dass sich die Dorschbestände  erholen. Es bleibt also spannend...


----------



## Ørret (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Heißt also auf deutsch der DAFV hat gelogen?


----------



## Angelfischerei (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Ørret schrieb:


> Heißt also auf deutsch der DAFV hat gelogen?



mal wieder

oder 

wie eigentlich immer


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Ørret schrieb:


> Heißt also auf deutsch der DAFV hat gelogen?



Das denke ich nicht, aber da ich es nicht weiß, kann ich die Frage nicht beantworten.

In der PM vom 13.Juni 2018 hat der DAFV geschrieben (Zitat)_„Passagen, wie über das Rückwurfverbot für Angler, werden in Deutschland  keine Umsetzung finden“, so Ministerialrat Dübner vom BMEL."

https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europa...nuechterung-in-bruessel-hoffnung-in-bonn.html_

Da kann man jetzt sicherlich streiten, ob der Ministerialrat Dübner nicht so im Thema ist, der DAFV nicht weiß, dass Deutschland verpflichtet ist, die Vorgaben der EU umzusetzen oder man in dem Gespräch nicht richtig zugehört hat. 

Fakt ist, dass die EU weiterhin am Anlandegebot für Angler festhält!


----------



## Meefo 46 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Moin .

Und wie ist das dann bei den Berufsfischern.

Der Nachweis über den Gesamtfang muß dann aber Nachweisbar 

und Überprüfbar sein.Egal wie .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Und wie ist das dann bei den Berufsfischern.
> 
> ...



Ist es doch. Die schreiben die Daten in Ihre Bücher und dann schaut da mal irgendwann einer rein und addiert diese Mengen. In der Ostsee wurden 6,5% der Fahrten kontrolliert (2014-2016), 1% auf Dorsch begleitet. Leider sind mir die Zahlen zur Beanstandung nicht verfügbar. Mich würde natürlich interessieren, ob die begleiteten Fahrten ähnliche Ergebnisse beim Discard bringen würden, wie im Durchschnitt angegeben. Zahlen, die mir vorliegen, enthalten dann leider nur Angaben zu Dorsch UND Plattfisch, nicht jedoch getrennt.


----------



## Meefo 46 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Moin.

Märchenbücher schreiben überlasse ich anderen.

Und was anderes ist diese art der Dokumentation dann für mich  nicht.


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hier sollten sich manche mal den Schaum vom Mund abwischen. Sobald was kommt, fragt man begierig: also hat der DAFV gelogen?

 Der DAFV bezieht sich eindeutig bei seiner Auskunft auf die Rückfrage beim Ministerialrat Dübner.  Das Ding ist kompliziert und hier spielt Politik wohl mehr einen Rolle als fachliche Argumente.  Das merkt ihr wohl gerade an Merkel und Seehofer was EU Recht und Nationales Recht für eine Rolle hier spielen.


----------



## Deep Down (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Hier sollten sich manche mal den Schaum vom Mund abwischen. Sobald was kommt, fragt man begierig: also hat der DAFV gelogen?



Mein Eindruck ist eher, dass der DAFV sich diesen Ruf selbst hartnäckig erarbeitet haben könnte!
Allein durch sachgerechte Arbeit könnte er dies korrigieren! Daran scheitert es aber wohl.


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Mhmm...einen Eindruck von etwas zu haben ist ja nicht schlecht. Wenn Dein Eindruck aus Beiträgen beruht, die Du hier gelesen hast hast...gut..für mich verständlich. Schon die Titel der Mehrheit der Beiträge zur Angelpolitik sind ja schon mal nicht nicht neutral und wertfrei.
 "Chronik des Versagens"...."Gülle Queen"...etc. Da fällt natürlich manchmal Objektivität oder Unvoreingenommenheit nicht immer leicht.


----------



## Wegberger (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Forelle2000,


mach einfach einen neuen Beitrag, in dem du uns die tolle Arbeit und Meilensteine des des DAFV aufzählst und erklärst.


Ist ganz einfach.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Forelle2000,
> 
> 
> mach einfach einen neuen Beitrag, in dem du uns die tolle Arbeit und Meilensteine des des DAFV aufzählst und erklärst.
> ...



Er zerlabert lieber auf ein Neues diesen Thread #q


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ja, genau auf die Antwort/Forderung darauf habe ich gewartet. ;-)

Ja, dann erklär doch mal fix warum der Verband so toll ist. ;-)))
Wo habe ich mit einem einzigen Wort gesagt das der DAFV tolle Arbeit leistet oder Meilensteinen setzt? 

Du wirst lachen, es gibt auch noch andere Farben als schwarz und weiß.


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Lars, ich bin nur darauf eingestiegen, dann lügt der DAFV? 
Diese Beiträge sind dann ok? 

Wenn ich drauf antworte, dann zerstöre ich den Thread mit über 900 Beiträgen? Dann solltest Du mit Deiner (berechtigten) Kritik schon vorher anfangen. 

 Ich werde aber trotzdem etwas mehr Zurückhaltung üben.


----------



## smithie (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wie möchte denn der Minsterialrat eine nationale Regelung entgegen einer EU Verordnung umsetzen?


Wäre mir neu, dass ich per nationaler Gesetzgebung eine EU Verordnung aushebeln kann.
Umsetzung einer EU VO in nationales Recht ist was anderes.


Ich kann ja auch nicht einfach die DSGVO per nationalem Gesetz (in Teilen) ungültig erklären.


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Edit by Mod - Angelpolitik, nix anderes bitte!


----------



## smithie (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Eine EU Richtlinie ist was anderes als eine EU Verordnung!
U.A. darum führt diese Diskussion zu nichts.


M.E. kann Deutschland diese Regelung nur verhindern, wenn die Verordnung geändert wird, aber nicht wenn sie drinnen bleibt. 


Soll sich jeder seine Gedanken machen, ob eine kommende EU Verordnung mehr wiegt als das Wort eines Ministerialrats oder nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Lars, ich bin nur darauf eingestiegen, dann lügt der DAFV?
> Diese Beiträge sind dann ok?



Das war ja eine Frage zu meinem Beitrag und die habe ich beantwortet und hierbei sogar noch klar geäußert, dass ich das NICHT bestätige, sondern nicht weiß und die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten dargestellt. Somit sehe ich keinen Grund diesen Thread mit allgemeinen Geplänkel zum DAFV zu nutzen. Dafür gibt es zig andere DAFV Threads hier im Forum. Danke!



smithie schrieb:


> Wie möchte denn der Minsterialrat eine nationale Regelung entgegen einer EU Verordnung umsetzen?
> 
> 
> Wäre mir neu, dass ich per nationaler Gesetzgebung eine EU Verordnung aushebeln kann.
> ...



Das geht bei einer Verordnung nicht, fertig. Eine EU Verordnung gilt unmittelbar ohne wenn und aber. Ich habe im Ministerium bereits nachgefragt, wie diese Aussage in der PM vom BMEL zu erklären ist. Nur weil man eine Verordnung anders interpretiert, als die Kommission, die diese Verordnung erlassen hat, befreit es ja nicht von der Umsetzung. Ich denke aber, dass ich keine Antwort erhalten werde |rolleyes


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Soll sich jeder Gedanken machen was sinnvoll ist, mit einem Ministerialrat zu reden, der hoffentlich zu dem steht was er sagt und der seinen Einfluss geltend machen kann, oder eine kommende  EU Verordnung "abzuwarten". Eine "kommende" EU Verordnung ...ja hier sind wir alle Kaffeesatzleser. Du bezweifelst die Sinnhaftigkeit sich mit dem MR zu unterhalten und ich sehe die EU Verordnung noch lange nicht in Kraft. Und so bewegen wir uns alle beide im spekulativen Bereich.


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das war ja eine Frage zu meinem Beitrag und die habe ich beantwortet und hierbei sogar noch klar geäußert, dass ich das NICHT bestätige, sondern nicht weiß und die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten dargestellt. Somit sehe ich keinen Grund diesen Thread mit allgemeinen Geplänkel zum DAFV zu nutzen. Dafür gibt es zig andere DAFV Threads hier im Forum. Danke!
> 
> 
> 
> Das geht bei einer Verordnung nicht, fertig. Eine EU Verordnung gilt unmittelbar ohne wenn und aber. Ich habe im Ministerium bereits nachgefragt, wie diese Aussage in der PM vom BMEL zu erklären ist. Nur weil man eine Verordnung anders interpretiert, als die Kommission, die diese Verordnung erlassen hat, befreit es ja nicht von der Umsetzung. Ich denke aber, dass ich keine Antwort erhalten werde |rolleyes


Das zeigt aber schon mal den Interpretationsspielraum
der angedachten Verordnung. Wenn das BMEL den Inhalt, einer geplanten Verordnung, die bisher niemand im genauen Wortlaut kennt, erst mal in unserem Sinne sieht. Ist das nicht gut?


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Erinnerung - nur Angelpolitik hier im Forum!

Keine Flüchtlingspolitik - nicht einmal bei asylsuchenden Angelsachsen #h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Soll sich jeder Gedanken machen was sinnvoll ist, mit einem Ministerialrat zu reden, der hoffentlich zu dem steht was er sagt und der seinen Einfluss geltend machen kann, oder eine kommende  EU Verordnung "abzuwarten". Eine "kommende" EU Verordnung ...ja hier sind wir alle Kaffeesatzleser. Du bezweifelst die Sinnhaftigkeit sich mit dem MR zu unterhalten und ich sehe die EU Verordnung noch lange nicht in Kraft. Und so bewegen wir uns alle beide im spekulativen Bereich.



 Ich habe mir Gedanken gemacht (mache ich immer)- wenn ein Ministerialrat eine solche Aussage trifft, muss ich nachfassen, wieso er davon überzeugt ist!

Spekulativer Bereich? Die EU Verordnung gibt es seit dem 11.Dezember 2013 und sollte auch dem Ministerialrat bekannt sein! Ich denke auch ein Bundesverband sollte diesen Text kennen, jedoch habe ich meine Zweifel, wenn man einem Ministerialrat bei einer solchen Aussage ohne Nachfrage/ Begründung blind vertraut.


Der Text lautet _"Alle beim Fischfang in Unionsgewässern oder von Fischereifahrzeuge der Union außerhalb der Unionsgewässer in nicht unter die Hoheit oder Gerichtsbarkeit von Drittländern fallenden Gewässern in den nachstehend aufgeführten Fischereien und geografischen Gebieten getätigten Fänge von Arten, für die Fangbeschränkungen gelten(...)."

_Die Freizeitfischerei/ der Dorsch ist alleine durch das Baglimit Teil der CFP und fällt somit unter diesen Artikel. Ebenfalls ist der Lachs quotiert. 



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Das zeigt aber schon mal den Interpretationsspielraum
> der angedachten Verordnung. Wenn das BMEL den Inhalt, einer geplanten Verordnung, die bisher niemand im genauen Wortlaut kennt, erst mal in unserem Sinne sieht. Ist das nicht gut?



Wo ist das Platz für Interpretationsspielraum? Siehe meine obigen Ausführungen!


----------



## smithie (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Spekulativer Bereich? Die EU Verordnung gibt es seit dem 11.Dezember 2013 und sollte auch dem Ministerialrat bekannt sein!


 Mea culpa - meine "kommende EU Verordnung" hat ihn verwirrt, ich geb's ja zu...




Der allereinzigste Punkt wäre, dass jemand (Behörde) die Einhaltung EU Verordnung (Rückwurfverbot) eher weniger als mehr verfolgt.


Darauf würde ich allerdings nichts geben, zumals ein Ministerialrats-Wort im Fall der Fälle nichts zählt im Gegensatz zu einer VO.


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Meine Anmerkungen bezogen sich klar auf das Thema Rückwurfverbot. 

Das bisher für Angler nicht gegolten bzw. angewendet wurde? Korrekt? Jetzt geht also es darum, ob dieses Rückwurfverbot auch auf Angler anzuwenden ist. Deine aktuelle Anfrage an die EU, ja so ist es, die Anfrage des DAFV beim zuständigen MR, nein, machen wir nicht. 

Ich glaube auch, dass es darum und die Interpretation der Aussage des MR ging. Um nichts mehr oder weniger. Dort sehe ich und auch ihr wenn ich richtig lese Klärungsbedarf. Wenn ein zuständiger MR dazu eine andere Meinung äußert zur nationalen Umsetzung ist das zumindest zu hinterfragen.
Aus Deinem Äußerung sollte man nicht schließen, dann ist es ja sinnlos mit nationalen Entscheidungsträgern zu reden, da es ja die VO gibt. Das halte ich für falsch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> Der allereinzigste Punkt wäre, dass jemand (Behörde) die Einhaltung EU Verordnung (Rückwurfverbot) eher weniger als mehr verfolgt.



Ich denke Angler sollten einen bezahlten Verband eher dazu bewegen, solchen Schwachsinn zu bekämpfen und zu verhindern, anstatt auf "Nichtverfolgung von geltendem Recht" zu setzen, oder? Wenn wir durch die Fehllesitungen des DAFV geltendes Recht brechen müssen, um keine Babydorsche und Babaylachse abzuknüppeln- wo soll das dann hinführen? Dann sollten die Landesverbände eventuell so manchen Postenbesetzer im Bundesverband mal hinterfragen und die Qualifikation der Handelnden für diese Aufgabe anzweifeln...

Ich kann doch nicht einem Ministerialrat Glauben schenken, wenn eine Verordnung eine deutliche Sprache spricht! Wenn das diesem Ministerialrat zum Beispiel einfach gar nicht interessiert, was mit uns Anglern oder den Fischen passiert und der einfach nur seine Ruhe haben will (die er ja durch diese Aussage erst einmal hat)- ja was dann? Dann ist das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen, wir Angler knüppeln die Fische ab und die Verantwortlichen zucken mit den Schultern? Das kannst selbst Du nicht befürworten und gutheißen Steffen!

Übrigens kenne ich die Sichtweise/ Interpretation des BMEL zum Anlandegebot und kann wirklich nur davor warnen, dieses auszusitzen! Sollte hier nicht schnellstmöglich etwas passieren, werden wir definitiv ab 2019 Babyfische töten müssen! Da wir diese nicht verwerten dürfen, sehe ich dadurch das Angeln auf quotierte Fischarten in Deutschland als gefährdet an! Aber soweit denkt hier keiner. Die Verbände fordern doch immer eine sinnvolle Verwertung- da werden und Tier- und Naturschützer schnell das Angeln verbieten.

Und niemand sollte sich im Süsswasser sicher fühlen, denn da folgt ja bald der nächste Hammer....


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich denke Angler sollten einen bezahlten Verband eher dazu bewegen, solchen Schwachsinn zu bekämpfen und zu verhindern, anstatt auf "Nichtverfolgung von geltendem Recht" zu setzen, oder? Wenn wir durch die Fehllesitungen des DAFV geltendes Recht brechen müssen, um keine Babydorsche und Babaylachse abzuknüppeln- wo soll das dann hinführen? Dann sollten die Landesverbände eventuell so manchen Postenbesetzer im Bundesverband mal hinterfragen und die Qualifikation der Handelnden für diese Aufgabe anzweifeln...
> 
> Ich kann doch nicht einem Ministerialrat Glauben schenken, wenn eine Verordnung eine deutliche Sprache spricht! Wenn das diesem Ministerialrat zum Beispiel einfach gar nicht interessiert, was mit uns Anglern oder den Fischen passiert und der einfach nur seine Ruhe haben will (die er ja durch diese Aussage erst einmal hat)- ja was dann? Dann ist das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen, wir Angler knüppeln die Fische ab und die Verantwortlichen zucken mit den Schultern? Das kannst selbst Du nicht befürworten und gutheißen Steffen!
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry, aber wann willst du anfangen irgend jemanden zu glauben? Wenn Du schon sagst, egal was das BMEL sagt, ist so oder so egal. 

 Ich kann mir auch beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass aus der Verordnung resultieren soll untermaßige und geschonte Fische abzuschlagen. 

 Du arbeitest viel mit persönlichen Annahmen: dem MR interessiert es gar nicht, der will nur seinen Ruhe haben, andererseits kennst Du die Sichtweise des gescholtenen BMLE genau......und der nächste Hammer folgt im Süßwasser... 
 Und wenn die Verordnung einen deutliche Sprache spricht, frag ich mich wieso dann alle nachfragen müssen wie es denn nun ist?

 Da Du gut vernetzt bist,  würde mich hier die Sichtweise der anderen EU Mitglieder interessieren die es betreffen.
Immerhin dürften wir nicht die einzigen sein, die es betrifft.


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Und da gibt es ja Gott sei dank keinen DAFV. ;-)


----------



## smithie (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die genannte EU Verordnung und die DSGVO sind beides EU Verordnungen.
Daher in diesem Zusammenhang:



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Meine Anmerkungen bezogen sich klar auf das Thema Rückwurfverbot.
> 
> Das bisher für Angler nicht gegolten bzw. angewendet wurde? Korrekt?


Bisher wurde niemand nach der DSGVO veruteilt, hat sie deshalb nicht gegolten? 



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Jetzt geht also es darum, ob dieses Rückwurfverbot auch auf Angler anzuwenden ist. Deine aktuelle Anfrage an die EU, ja so ist es, die Anfrage des DAFV beim zuständigen MR, nein, machen wir nicht.


Wenn ein MR sagt, die DSGVO gilt nicht, die EU sagt schon.
Was gilt dann? Oder ist das dann auch "Interpretationsspielraum"?



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, dass es darum und die Interpretation der Aussage des MR ging. Um nichts mehr oder weniger. Dort sehe ich und auch ihr wenn ich richtig lese Klärungsbedarf. Wenn ein zuständiger MR dazu eine andere Meinung äußert zur nationalen Umsetzung ist das zumindest zu hinterfragen.
> Aus Deinem Äußerung sollte man nicht schließen, dann ist es ja sinnlos mit nationalen Entscheidungsträgern zu reden, da es ja die VO gibt. Das halte ich für falsch.


Natürlich muss man mit nationalen Entscheidungsträgern reden. In dem Fall wäre ca. das Jahr 2000 angebracht gewesen, als die Verordnung im Draft im Review war und dass man explizit die Freizeitfischerei ausnimmt.
Jetzt aktuell macht es deutlich weniger Sinn bzgl. dieser VO mit nationalen Entscheidungsträgern zu reden.


----------



## Georg Baumann (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@smithi: Good post. Genauso ist es. Man muss mit ALLEN Beteiligten reden und langfristig die Weichen stellen. Ob das damals passiert ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber Interessenvertretung funktioniert nicht, wenn man sich erst dann meldet, wenn die Alarmglocken schrillen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> Die genannte EU Verordnung und die DSGVO sind beides EU Verordnungen.
> Daher in diesem Zusammenhang:
> 
> 
> ...



DSGVO gilt erst seit 25.05.2018, also erst wenige Wochen, warten wir es ab.
 Wenn mir mein Admin sagt, nach deutschem Recht muss ich mich so und so verhalten, bezogen auf die DSGVO, dann glaube ich ihm das.
 Und wenn die EU beschließt, ab morgen fahren wir alle nur noch 130 km/h, dann warte ich auf die Änderung der Straßenverkehrsordnung.    
Auch da wird die Praxis zeigen wie diese Verordnung (DSGVO) hier in D ausgefüllt wird. Den das kann zur Zeit niemand genau sagen. 

Wenn durch die EU bestimmte Verordnungen erlassen werden bedarf es immer noch Formen der nationalen Umsetzung. Ich sage nur das Thema Feinstaub (Dieselfahrverbot z.B.) Ich persönlich reagiere weniger auf EU Verordnungen sondern vertraue mehr auf nationales Recht. Wenn für Dich zuerst EU Recht kommt und Dir letztendlich Wurst ist, was die zuständigen Ministerien sprich Gesetze in D sagen, gut. Deine Sichtweise. 
Und ich teile auch Deine Sichtweise nicht, dass es jetzt nicht mehr sinnvoll ist mit nationalen Entscheidungsträgern zu reden. Das hätte man 2000 machen sollen, jetzt ist es weniger angebracht. 
Bin ich anderer Meinung, gerade jetzt muss Du mit den Leuten reden und aufklären. Ansonsten würdest Du auch die Arbeit von Lars als unnütz darstellen. Um mal vom Verband weg zu kommen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Edit by Mod - so bitte nicht!


----------



## smithie (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> DSGVO gilt erst seit 25.05.2018, also erst wenige Wochen, warten wir es ab.
> Wenn mir mein Admin sagt, nach deutschem Recht muss ich mich so und so verhalten, bezogen auf die DSGVO, dann glaube ich ihm das.
> Und wenn die EU beschließt, ab morgen fahren wir alle nur noch 130 km/h, dann warte ich auf die Änderung der Straßenverkehrsordnung.
> Auch da wird die Praxis zeigen wie diese Verordnung (DSGVO) hier in D ausgefüllt wird. Den das kann zur Zeit niemand genau sagen.
> ...


-> Nix für ungut, aber Du hast die rechtliche Relevanz einer EU  Verordnung nicht verstanden. Sie kann in nationalem Gesetz verankert  werden (z.B. DSGVO Österreich), muss aber nicht (DGSVO Deutschland, um  beim Beispiel zu bleiben).
 Mit in Kraft treten ist sie in allen Mitgliedsstaaten gültig.
Nationales Recht kann Dinge genauer regeln oder spezifizieren, aber wenn nationales Recht die EU Verordnung überlagern könnte, könnte man sich die vorherigen Review-Runden und Konsolidierungsprozesse mit den Mitgliedsstaaten oder eigentlich die ganze Verordnung sparen, weil eh jeder macht, was er will.
Glaubst Du das wirklich?


Dein Admin sagt Dir, wir er es einschätzt, dass die DSGVO praktisch umgesetzt werden sollte, das hat erstmal nix mit dem deutschen Datenschutzgesetz zu tun.
Oder hast Du immer noch einen Datenschutzbeauftragten nach BDSG und nicht nach DSGVO? (um mal bei einem ganz banalen Beispiel zu bleiben)


 Wenn Deutschland weiter der Meinung ist, Tempolimit wollen wir nicht, und es *gäbe* eine EU Verordnung, die 130 max festlegt, glaubst Du, dass Deutschland im nationalen Recht festlegen kann: "bei uns kein Tempolimit"?


Dein Feinstaub Beispiel passt doch wunderbar: das Limit ist da, wie das konkret erreicht wird, muss jeder selbst wissen (Fahrverbot, neue Technik, ...).
Deutschland legt ja nicht national fest: bei uns kein Feinstaublimit?!






Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Und ich teile auch Deine Sichtweise nicht, dass es jetzt nicht mehr sinnvoll ist mit nationalen Entscheidungsträgern zu reden. Das hätte man 2000 machen sollen, jetzt ist es weniger angebracht.
> Bin ich anderer Meinung, gerade jetzt muss Du mit den Leuten reden und aufklären. Ansonsten würdest Du auch die Arbeit von Lars als unnütz darstellen. Um mal vom Verband weg zu kommen.


Bitte lesen und nicht Zitate verdrehen, ich bezog mich ausdrücklich auf die o.g. Verordnung und da ist es nunmal so, dass es jetzt eigentlich zu spät dafür ist, mit nationalen Entscheidern zu reden. 


smithie schrieb:


> Natürlich muss man mit nationalen Entscheidungsträgern reden.




@Dein Anglerdemo Verweis: klar, Lars und Anglerdemo ist völlig unnütz, gut dass das mal jemand ausspricht! #h


----------



## Wegberger (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,


was ist denn das eigentliche Problem ?

Das was der VDSF und jetzt der DAFV immer in Feld geführt haben: Wir als Bundesverband sind für die große Politik, für die Vernetzung in Berlin und Brüssel zuständig und das können wir im Sinne der deuschen Anglerinteressen.

Diese Luftnummer fällt jetzt in sich zusammen. Die können nix , die machen nix und falls doch, dann nicht im Sinne der Angler.

 Das Private "Angeldemo" gründen und tolle Arbeit leisten ist der Offenbarungseid des deutschen Angelverbandswesen.

Und jeder Nörgler hier, sollte dann bitte die Vita und Erfolge seiner Vertreter beisteuern.... soweit ist es gekommen, dass Angeldemo schon als Sperrspitze des deutschen Meersangeln angesehen werden muss.

Danke Lars & Mitstreiter.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wann willst du anfangen irgend jemanden zu glauben? Wenn Du schon sagst, egal was das BMEL sagt, ist so oder so egal.



Ich habe gesagt, dass der DAFV der Aussage Glauben schenkt und anscheinend nicht hinterfragt hat, wie diese Aussage zur Verordnung passt und woran der Ministerialrat seine Aussage fest macht- die Aussage steht im Widerspruch zum Text der Verordnung und zur Aussage von Helene Clark.




Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass aus der  Verordnung resultieren soll untermaßige und geschonte Fische  abzuschlagen



Was Du Dir vorstellen kannst, interessiert hier nicht die Bohne. Wir reden nämlich ausschließlich vom Text der Verordnung. Soll ich Dir den text noch einmal zitieren? Oder die Aussage von Helene Clark? Das ist schon sehr blauäugig von Dir- passt aber in die Welt der Verbände. "Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass..." und dann kommt "Ups, das haben wir nicht kommen sehen".


Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Du arbeitest viel mit persönlichen Annahmen: dem MR interessiert es gar  nicht, der will nur seinen Ruhe haben, andererseits kennst Du die  Sichtweise des gescholtenen BMLE genau......und der nächste Hammer folgt  im Süßwasser...
> Und wenn die Verordnung einen deutliche Sprache spricht, frag ich mich wieso dann alle nachfragen müssen wie es denn nun ist?




Ich arbeite also mit persönlichen Annahmen? Wo Du einen Absatz vorher schreibst "das Du Dir nicht vorstellen kannst, dass....". Das merkst Du jetzt schon selber, oder?


Ja, ich kenne die Sichtweise des BMEL, da mir diese schriftlich vorliegt. Ja, und ich habe meine Einwände geäußert, die bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt jedoch nicht entkräftet werden konnten.

Du als Verbandler würdest übrigens die Gefahr für das Süsswasser auch kennen, wenn der DAFV bei den letzten Sitzungen z.B. in London oder Kopenhagen teijgenommen hätte. Man hat "das oberste Gremiun der deutschen Angler" dort nicht angetroffen. Hatten wohl wichtigere Termine. Dann hätten die übrigens auch mehr über die Sicht der anderen Mitgliedstaaten zum Anlandegebot erfahren und mitteilen können. Eventuell hätten die dann sogar gemerkt, dass zumindest Zweifel an der Sicht des BMEL angebracht wären.

Und zum Thema "meine Annahme". Das erkläre ich Dir auch gerne noch einmal. Es gibt viele Dinge die einfach vertraulichst kommuniziert werden. Aus diesem Grund muss ich sehr oft von Annahmen schreiben und kann nur einen "Wink" veröffentlichen, da ich teilweise ansonsten meine Quellen gefährden würde. 




Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Da Du gut vernetzt bist,  würde mich hier die Sichtweise der anderen EU Mitglieder interessieren die es betreffen.
> Immerhin dürften wir nicht die einzigen sein, die es betrifft.



Ja, ich kenne tweilweise die Meinung anderer Mitgliedstaaten dazu. Bei Deinen Bedenken solltest Du immer die EU vor Augen haben. Wir redenn hier nicht nur von der Ostsee, sondern auch vom Mittlmeer und da sind die Verteilungskämpfe noch einmal anders gelagert. Deutschland  hat sich leider nicht wirklich als starker Verhandler in Sachen CFP präsentiert. Hier haben eher die Franzosen und Portugiesen die Oberhand.

Bei jeden kleinen von Anglern gefangenen Fisch, der nicht zurückgesetzt werden darf, bleibt ein großer für die Fischerei. Wenn Du 5 kleine Dorsche mitnehmen musst, bleiben 5 vermarktungsfähige Dorsche mehr für die Industrie. Welche Lobby hat denn in der CFP das sagen? Angler oder Industrie? Wer wird diesen Kampf demnach gewinnen?

Übrigens ist das BMEL bereits in der Pflicht und in der Verantwortung. Denn die haben den Satz _"Die Freizeitfischerei kann wesentliche Auswirkungen auf die Fischereiressourcen haben, weshalb die Mitgliedstaaten gewährleisten sollten, dass sie in einer Weise betrieben wird, die mit den Zielen der GFP vereinbar ist."_ ja bereits abgesegnet. Der Satz ist ja bereits ebenfalls seit 2013 gültig. Oder hat die Freizeitfischerei doch keine Auswirkungen auf die Bestände?



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Wenn durch die EU bestimmte Verordnungen erlassen werden bedarf es immer noch Formen der nationalen Umsetzung.



Ich dachte, dass du diesen Satz am Ende einer Verordnung kennst und verstehst: _"Diese Verordnung ist  in  allen  ihren  Teilen  verbindlich und  gilt  unmittelbar in  jedem Mitgliedstaat"_

Das ist doch deutlich, oder? Das Baglimit wurde auch aufgrund einer EU Verordnung umgesetzt und bedurfte keiner Änderung in den jeweiligen LFischG/ KüFVO




Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Bin ich anderer Meinung, gerade jetzt muss Du mit den Leuten reden und  aufklären. Ansonsten würdest Du auch die Arbeit von Lars als unnütz  darstellen. Um mal vom Verband weg zu kommen.




Warum habe ich denn wöchentlich 40 oder 50 Stunden an der Backe? Weil die Verbände es verbockt haben! Warum gibt es denn Anglerdemo? Weil die Verbände in meiner persönlichen Wahrnehmung GEGEN den Angeltourismus und Meeresangler arbeiten! Übrigens bin ich seit über 5 Jahren aktiv, allerdings erst im Hintergrund. Ansonsten hätten wir sicherlich nicht so schnell ein Netzwerk aufbauen können. Erst als ich gemerkt habe, dass für Angler keinerlei positive Ergebnisse durch die Verbände erzielt werden, habe ich den Schritt zur Gründung der Initiative Anglerdemo getätigt. Oder soll ich schreiben, erst als ich merkte, dass die Verbände auch hier versagen?

Natürlich reden wir auch mit Herrn X und Frau Y auf regionaler Ebene, jedoch wissen wir auch, welche Bedeutung manche Aussagen haben. Auf der anderen Seite helfen uns auch häufig die Menschen auf einer eher unteren Ebene als Infomant und Türöffner. Aber wenn Frau Y aus Großenbrode mir verspricht, dass sie das Baglimit ab 2019 abschaffen wird, weiß ich diese Aussage einzuordnen. Du verstehst was ich meine?

Und so ist es auch beim Anlandegebot. Wenn ein Sachbearbeiter sagt "alles kein Problem, es gibt kein Anlandegebot für Angler", dann hat es für mich weniger wert, als die gegenteilige Aussage von Helene...


----------



## Wegberger (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Herr Baumann,




> Du als Verbandler würdest übrigens die Gefahr für das Süsswasser auch  kennen, wenn der DAFV bei den letzten Sitzungen z.B. in London oder  Kopenhagen teijgenommen hätte. Man hat "das oberste Gremiun der  deutschen Angler" dort nicht angetroffen. Hatten wohl wichtigere  Termine. Dann hätten die übrigens auch mehr über die Sicht der anderen  Mitgliedstaaten zum Anlandegebot erfahren und mitteilen können.  Eventuell hätten die dann sogar gemerkt, dass zumindest Zweifel an der  Sicht des BMEL angebracht wären.


Bitte mal Herrn Olaf Lindner anschreiben .... warum unsere Bundes- und EU Vertreter solche Termine verpennen !? Das hätte doch mal Forelleneleganz.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Bereits in Arbeit


----------



## Deep Down (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@Forelle
Danke für Deine Ausführungen und vor allem Danke, dass Du nicht geschwiegen hast und damit erkennbar eben kein "Poet" geblieben bist! 
Das wäre zwar die bessere Wahl gewesen, aber im Ergebnis ist es für die Angler in Deutschland so tatsächlich ein weiteres Mal erkennbar, welcher ungenügende Kenntnisstand und welche unbedarfte Denke in Verbandskreisen im Umgamg mit diesem Themenkreis offenbar vorherrscht. 

Das Erkennen des eigenen Unvermögens setzt die Fähigkeit voraus zu erfassen, dass ein eben solches vorliegt.

Ich bitte daher weiterhin um rege Beteiligung!

@Fisherbandit1000
Daher mein aufrichtiger Danke für den Inhalt Deines obigen Beitrag, der die offenbar weiterhin vorherrschende Unfähigkeit, Arroganz und Blauäugigkeit auf Verbandsebene zu diesem Thema so entlarvend und anschaulich darlegt.


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@Deep Down: Bitte keine Verallgemeinerungen. Forelle repräsentiert nicht alle Verbandler, sondern spricht für sich. ´


@Wegberger: Danke für den Hinweis. Da Lars schon aktiv ist, warte ich erstmal ab, was da rauskommt (ich kann's mir aber schon denken)


----------



## Forelle2000 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Na nun mal langsam mit dem persönlich werden. 
 Ich habe eine Meinung. Und ich habe niemanden beleidigt, dass gleiche bitte ich mir auch aus. Und ich respektiere andere Meinungen und auch hier bitte ich mir das gleiche aus. 

 Das Ursprungsthema war ja, die differenzierende Auffassung eines Ministerialrates in D (nicht irgendein Mitarbeiter) im Gegensatz zu einer Entscheidungsträgerin in der EU. Fertig. 
 Auch ich gehe in meiner täglichen Arbeitspraxis mit Umweltrecht und EU Verordnungen um. Und ich hatte gefragt, wie den die anderen betroffenen EU Länder das Thema Rückwurfverbot sehen und wie den dort die zuständigen Verbände Einfluss auf den Lauf der Dinge nehmen. 
 Mir ist klar, dass ich hier teilweise von eingefleischten "AB - Verbandsfans" die volle Breitseite bekomme. Damit werde ich leben, es mir aber nicht nehmen lassen meinen Meinung zu sagen. Ob die immer 100 % richtig ist, sei dahin gestellt. ich lass mich auch bei guten Argumenten vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## smithie (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Offensichtlich interessieren Dich aber die vorgebrachten Argumente nicht, sonst würdest Du ja darauf eingehen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Na nun mal langsam mit dem persönlich werden.
> Ich habe eine Meinung.



Ich denke niemand ist hier persönlich geworden oder hat Dich beleidigt.



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Das Ursprungsthema war ja, die differenzierende Auffassung eines  Ministerialrates in D (nicht irgendein Mitarbeiter) im Gegensatz zu  einer Entscheidungsträgerin in der EU. Fertig.
> Auch ich gehe in meiner täglichen Arbeitspraxis mit Umweltrecht und EU  Verordnungen um.



Das Urspungsthema ist Anglerdemo....

Du hast demnach die gleichen Probleme beim Verstehen der Sätze



> _"Die Freizeitfischerei kann wesentliche Auswirkungen auf die  Fischereiressourcen haben, weshalb die Mitgliedstaaten gewährleisten  sollten, dass sie in einer Weise betrieben wird, die mit den Zielen der  GFP vereinbar ist."_ (...) _"Diese Verordnung ist  in  allen  ihren  Teilen  verbindlich und  gilt  unmittelbar in  jedem Mitgliedstaat"_



wie der zuständige Ministerialrat.



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Und ich hatte gefragt, wie den die anderen betroffenen  EU Länder das Thema Rückwurfverbot sehen und wie den dort die  zuständigen Verbände Einfluss auf den Lauf der Dinge nehmen.
> Mir ist klar, dass ich hier teilweise von eingefleischten "AB -  Verbandsfans" die volle Breitseite bekomme. Damit werde ich leben, es  mir aber nicht nehmen lassen meinen Meinung zu sagen. Ob die immer 100 %  richtig ist, sei dahin gestellt. ich lass mich auch bei guten  Argumenten vom Gegenteil überzeugen.



Die anderen Mitgliedstaaten haben die EU Verordnung mit auf den Weg gebracht. Die Entscheidung liegt demnach nicht bei den Mitgliedern, sondern nur noch die Umsetzung/ Sanktionierung! 

Ich finde es übrigens gut, wenn jemand eine Meinung hat. Besser finde ich aber, wenn jemand erkennt, dass seine Meinung, Ansicht und Argumente falsch sind...


----------



## Forelle2000 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> Offensichtlich interessieren Dich aber die vorgebrachten Argumente nicht, sonst würdest Du ja darauf eingehen?


 Argumente bringe ich auch vor...nur werden die halt anders gewertet ....  
 Irgendwie drehen wir uns im Kreis. Es gibt eine EU Verordnung von 2013. Dem Anschein nach soll (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) daraus resultieren, das Angler ab 1.1.2019 alle, auch untermaßigen und geschonten Fische im Meer töten müssen? Korrekt? 
 Steht im Widerspruch zum nationalen Recht (zuständiges Landesfischereigesetz, TSG) 

 Der DAFV sagt dazu, nach Auskunft des zuständigen Ministerialrates, das wird anders definiert,so nicht geplant und wird so nicht eintreten. Nach Meinung einiger Forumsmitglieder, Unsinn, die EU sagt (nach Rückfrage Lars) genau so wird es eintreffen. Was sollen da meine Argumente sein? Es gibt Fakten zu bewerten und die werden unterschiedlich gewertet. Ich arbeite auch beruflich mit EU Recht (FFH Richtlinie, SPA etc.) und sehe die Sache anders als einige hier. Ja und? Außer blöden Sprüchen gegen Leuten die sich im Verband engagieren, kommt doch von 90 % der Leute hier fachlich nichts.   
 Noch mal, ich lasse mich auch von einer anderen Meinung überzeugen, dazu muss sie mich aber auch inhaltlich überzeugen. Ich habe gefragt, was den andere EU Länder, dessen Angler dann ja auch vom Rückwurfverbot betroffen wären (und dort gibt es keinen DAFV)
den tun oder gesagt haben dazu, habe ich keine Antwort bekommen. Ich stehe hier auch nicht für oder gegen die Politik des DAFV, ich vertrete hier meine Meinung und die ist halt 90 % anders als der hier länger Angemeldeten.


----------



## Forelle2000 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich habe kein Problem mich mit Lars auf eine inhaltliche Diskussion zu begeben. Ich bin auch bereit Denkfehler oder Unwissenheit meinerseits einzusehen. Nur gleitet das immer hier leicht ins Unsachliche ab, weil manche vor lauter Verbandshass denken, mir noch einen einschenken zu müssen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Deep Down: Bitte keine Verallgemeinerungen. Forelle repräsentiert nicht alle Verbandler, sondern spricht für sich. ´
> 
> 
> @Wegberger: Danke für den Hinweis. Da Lars schon aktiv ist, warte ich erstmal ab, was da rauskommt (ich kann's mir aber schon denken)


Ich repräsentiere gar keine "Verbandler", ich repräsentiere mich.


----------



## smithie (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Irgendwie drehen wir uns im Kreis.


Da sind wir uns mal einig.



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite auch beruflich mit EU Recht (FFH Richtlinie, SPA etc.) und sehe die Sache anders als einige hier. Ja und? Außer blöden Sprüchen gegen Leuten die sich im Verband engagieren, kommt doch von 90 % der Leute hier fachlich nichts.


Dann bin ich froh, dass es "nur" um FFH etc. geht. 

In meinem Arbeitsgebiet, das zu 80 % von EU Verordnungen geregelt ist, würdest damit im Knast landen, EU Verordnungen zu "interpretieren" oder teilweise nicht umzusetzen, wie Du es hier tust.




Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Noch mal, ich lasse mich auch von einer anderen Meinung überzeugen, dazu muss sie mich aber auch inhaltlich überzeugen.



Lässt Du nicht - Du bewertest Fakten, wie Du es für richtig hältst (s. dein Post oben) und Ende.
 -> 





Forelle2000 schrieb:


> WEs gibt Fakten zu bewerten und die werden unterschiedlich gewertet.




Damit gebe ich es jetzt auch glaube ich auf. Außerdem brauche ich mich nicht weiter an der Zerschießung des armen Anglerdemo Threads zu beteiligen...


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

klarer und deutlicher als Lars Recherche geht ja wohl kaum.
Da werden Verbandsleute  und Forellen mit der Nase auf auf die Sachlage gestupst.
Aber sie wollen einfach nicht begreifen. Schließen die Augen und waschen ihre Hände in Unschuld.
Wacht endlich auf, schliesst euch mit Anglerdemo zusammen und macht richtig Rabatz.
Sonst ist in 5 Jahren Schluss mit Angeln in Deutschland.


----------



## Deep Down (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Deep Down: Bitte keine Verallgemeinerungen. Forelle repräsentiert nicht alle Verbandler, sondern spricht für sich. ´



Das habe ich richtigerweise aber auch nie behauptet.


----------



## Anglerdemo (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Heute  hatten wir einen besonderen Termin- die Einweihung einer Gedenkstätte.  Mit dieser Gedenkstätte wurde etwas Großartiges geschaffen- geschaffen  von einer Gemeinschaft, die mehr ist als eine Communitiy! Die  Gedenkstätte ist in einer vorbildlichen und gemeinschaftlichen Aktion  der Fehmarnangler entstanden, wo die Ideen von vielen Mitgliedern  eingeflossen sind. 

So war es mir persönlich eine Ehre heute am Strand von Fehmarn die Rede zur Einweihung der Gedenkstätte halten zu dürfen.

Ohne Zweifel befindet sich diese Gedenkstätte an einem authentischen  Ort für uns Angler. An einem der schönsten Punkte von Fehmarn, ganz in  der Nähe der besten Angelplätze, haben die Fehmarnangler diesen  besonderen Ort geschaffen. Einen Ort der Stille und zugleich einen Ort  der Erinnerung an Angelkollegen. Dieser Ort soll als Anlaufstelle zum  Gedenken und zum symbolischen Besuch der letzten Ruhestätte eines  geliebten Menschen auch nach der Urnenbeisetzung auf See dienen. Ich  glaube, dass Gedenken und Erinnern über die Beisetzung hinaus hilfreich  und tröstlich für die Hinterbliebenen ist, um die Trauer über den  Abschied zu verarbeiten und den Schmerz im Laufe der Zeit durch schöne  Erinnerungen zu lindern.

Und dennoch möchten wir alle hoffen, dass es bis zum nächsten Namen auf der Tafel ewig dauern mag!

Möge diese Gedenkstätte ewig halten und sich zu einem symbolischen Ort des Gedenkens entwickeln.

Vielen Dank Fehmarnangler!


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Gute Sache,
auch eine Form von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ja, die Gedenkstätte findet sehr viel Zuspruch in der Bevölkerung!

Hier der Link zu Google Maps:

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ge...597bc50ecc105c8!8m2!3d54.4581794!4d11.2729094


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Danke euch, schöne Sache für Trauernde und Hinterbliebene. Ich denke das gilt für alle verstorbenen Angler an der Ostsee. R.I.P Horst alias Salmonelle


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Selbstverständlich darf dort jeder trauern, lediglich die Gedenktafel mit den Namen ist den (verstorbenen) Mitglieder der Fehmarnangler vorbehalten.


----------



## raubangler (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ist das eigentlich die erste URL auf einem Gedenkstein?
Sieht irgendwie komisch aus - sollte man als Weltkulturerbe anmelden....


----------



## Anglerdemo (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

*Die Wissenschaftlichen Dienste des Deutschen Bundestages äußern sich zu Nutzungsverboten in FFH/ Natura-2000 Gebieten*

Mit großem Interesse haben wir eine Veröffentlichung der  wissenschaftlichen Dienste des Deutschen Bundestags zu den  Nutzungsverboten in den FFH/ Natura-2000 Gebieten zur Kenntnis genommen.  Im Rahmen der Ausarbeitung der Begründung für unsere Klage sind wir  u.a. auf diese Stellungnahme gestoßen. Leider geben die  wissenschaftlichen Dienste laut den Verfahrensgrundsätzen keine  Rechtsauskünfte im Einzelfall- Fragen hätten wir nach dem Lesen dieser  Veröffentlichung mehr als genug.*

Weiterhin keine nachvollziehbare Begründung für ein Angelverbot*

Man hat zwar erkannt, dass die Ausweisung von Natura 2000-Gebieten zu  Konflikten zwischen dem Naturschutz und den Erholungs- und  Freizeitaktivitäten der Bevölkerung, einschließlich des Tourismus,  führen kann, jedoch weder eine rechtliche Lösung oder gar eine  wissenschaftliche nachvollziehbare Begründung für ein Angelverbot  geliefert. Deutlich wird in der Veröffentlichung zumindest, dass es bei  den Angelverboten in erster Linie um die Fischbestände geht- ich denke  zwischen den Zeilen kann man dann auch entnehmen, dass wir Angler der  Fischerei einfach zu viel Fische entnehmen. So wird hier das Baglimit  mit den Angelverboten mal eben in einen Topf geworfen und der Dorsch  mehrfach im Zusammenhang mit den Angelverboten erwähnt, obwohl bereits  vorher darauf hingewiesen wird, dass von den Lebensraumtypen des Anhangs  I und den Arten des Anhangs II der FFH-Richtlinie, für deren Erhaltung  Natura 2000-Gebiete ausgewiesen werden müssen, in den deutschen  Meeresgebieten der AWZ die Lebensraumtypen Riffe und Sandbänke,  Säugetierarten (Schweinswale, Kegelrobben, Seehunde) sowie Fischarten  (zum Beispiel Finte, Flussneunauge) vorkommen. Den Dorsch finden wir hier weiterhin nicht aufgeführt!*

Es geht doch um die Fangmengen der Freizeitfischerei

*Und so kommt dann, was kommen muss. Man schreibt von den bösen  Anglern die Dorsche fangen. Freizeitfischer hätten beispielsweise nach  einer Untersuchung des Thünen-Instituts in den Jahren 2005-2010 zwischen  34 und 70 % der Masse an Dorschen gefangen, die durch Berufsfischer  gefangen wurde. Für das Jahr 2018 wäre es allerdings auch den  Freizeitfischern in der Ostsee nach Art. 7 Abs. 1 der EU-Verordnung  2017/1970 nur erlaubt, jeweils fünf Dorsche pro Tag zu fangen. Was haben  die Fangmengen in der Ostsee aus diesem Zeitraum mit einem Angelverbot  im Fehmarnbelt gemeinsam? Nichts! Seit wann ist der Dorsch im Fehmarnbelt eine bedrohte Art? Auch das wäre uns neu.

*Die „deutsche Politik der Verbote“ wird bestätigt

*Wir haben ja immer von einer „deutschen Politik der Verbote“  gesprochen. In vielen Veröffentlichungen zum Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt  wurde immer wieder von einem Vertragsverletzungsverfahren durch die EU  geschrieben. Immer wieder haben wir darauf verwiesen, dass die EU kein  Angelverbot fordert und das Angelverbot keinen Einfluss auf das  Vertragsverletzungsverfahren hat, sondern es sich hierbei um ein  deutsches ideologisches und willkürliches Verbot handelt. Unsere  Interpretation der EU- Richtlinie – es wird kein Angelverbot durch die  EU gefordert - wird durch den wissenschaftlichen Dienst bestätigt. Es  bleibt also dabei, dass in der FFH-Richtlinie selbst sich keine An- oder  Vorgaben finden lassen, nach denen die Anordnung eines pauschalen  Fischerei- oder Angelverbots vorgenommen werden kann. In Art. 6 Abs. 1  der Richtlinie ist in diesem Zusammenhang lediglich von „nötigen  Erhaltungsmaßnahmen“, in Art. 6 Abs. 2 von „geeigneten Maßnahmen“ die  Rede. Die Begründung, dass ein Angelverbot nicht gerechtfertigt,  erforderlich oder wissenschaftlich haltbar ist, haben wir ja mehrfach  widerlegt. Und so rechtfertigt man das Angelverbot plötzlich über die  CFP, genauer gesagt über die EU- Verordnung 1380/2013. Nebenbei wird  auch noch die Verordnung 2017/1970 (Baglimit) angeführt. Müssen wir das  jetzt verstehen? Wir wollen es mal versuchen. 

*Verbote nur bei in ihrem Bestand bedrohte Arten 

*In Art. 2 Abs. 2 der Verordnung 1380/2013 wird als Ziel der  Fischereipolitik festgelegt, dass bis 2020 ein Maß der Befischung  erreicht werden soll, welches den höchstmöglichen Dauerertrag  ermöglicht. „Höchstmöglicher Dauerertrag“ bezeichnet dabei die Mengen an  Fischen, die entnommen werden können, ohne dadurch das Überleben des  Fischbestandes als solchen zu gefährden. Nach Erwägungsgrund Nr. 22  dieser Verordnung soll es möglich sein, die Fischereitätigkeit in  Schutzgebieten einzuschränken oder generell zu unterbinden, um eine in  ihrem Bestand gefährdete Art zu schützen. Gemäß Art. 8 Abs. 1 der  Verordnung können für in ihrem Bestand bedrohte Arten unter  Berücksichtigung der bestehenden Schutzgebiete solche Gebiete  eingerichtet werden, in denen die Fischerei beschränkt oder gänzlich  verboten werden kann.
  Nach den Vorgaben der Verordnung 1380/2013 könnte also bei akuter  Bedrohung des Bestands einer bestimmten Art entweder die Fischerei in  einem begrenzten Gebiet komplett oder nur für diese bedrohte Art  verboten werden. Also wiederholen wir unsere Frage- ist der Dorsch  in der westlichen Ostsee bedroht? Nein! Unterstützt wird unsere Aussage  durch den ICES Advice für 2019. Eine Erhöhung der Dorschfänge um 137%  für die Industriefischerei zeigt doch deutlich, dass der Dorsch sich erholt. Der Bestand an Elterntieren liegt 2019 bei gut 50.000  Tonnen, der sichere Bestand (SSB) liegt bei gut 28.000 Tonnen. 

*Dorschschutz nicht in der Zuständigkeit des BMUB

*Weiter darf und muss die Frage erlaubt sein, ob ein Verbot der  Freizeitfischerei in diesem Gebieten – bei gleichzeitiger Erlaubnis der  Schleppnetzfischerei – dem Dorschbestand entscheidend helfen wird. Hätte  man dazu nicht erst einmal die Fänge der Freizeitfischerei in den  betroffenen Gebieten untersuchen müssen? Oder müssen wir Angler gar  zukünftig ein vollständiges Angelverbot auf Dorsch  fürchten? Nimmt diese Veröffentlichung sogar Einfluss auf das Baglimit  für 2019? Fakt ist auf jeden Fall, dass das BMUB keine Zuständigkeit  hat, ein Angelverbot auszusprechen, denn der Dorsch wird bereits über die CFP quotiert, bei uns Anglern speziell über die EU- Verordnung 2017/1970 (Baglimit) und der Dorsch keine bedrohte Art ist.[FONT=&quot]

So sieht es dann abschließend auch der wissenschaftliche Dienst, denn  Schutzmaßnahmen, insbesondere die mengen- und ortsmäßige Begrenzung des  Fischfangs, sollen langfristig den Erhalt des Bestands der geschützten  und bedrohten Fischarten sichern. Besonders schwerwiegende Maßnahmen,  wie ein komplettes Verbot des Fischfangs in Bezug auf ein bestimmtes  Gebiet oder einzelne Fischarten sollen nur dann ergriffen werden, wenn  dies zur Erhaltung der Art nötig ist. Ja, und das können wir jetzt  wirklich nicht erkennen.[/FONT]


----------



## smithie (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Frau Nahles hat es doch vorgesungen (Ich mach mir die Welt...) und Hendricks hat nachgesungen.

Und dann wundern sie sich, dass sie jetzt %ual gleich auf mit rechts außen sind.

Wie soll jemand dieser Politik vertrauen, Glauben schenken oder was auch immer, wenn Fakten schlichtweg irrelevant sind.

Man weiß nicht, was man noch dazu sagen soll


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Und auch hier sind beim Fangmengenvergleich keine illegalen Rückwürfe der Fischerei erwähnt. Die Zahlen sind doch auch nicht zu unterschätzen...


----------



## Deep Down (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@Anglerdemo
Eine sehr schöne an den Vorgaben abarbeitende Auseinandersetzung mit der Stellungnahme! #6


----------



## Rheinangler (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

.... das alles hinterlässt einen sehr faden Nachgeschmack nach dem lesen.

Da werden Argumente aufgeführt, die schlicht und einfach nicht zutreffen. 

Blöd ist nur, dass die politischen Entscheider, die über solche Dinge letztlich abstimmen, überhaupt keine Ahnung von der Thematik haben und sich an dem niedergeschriebenen Käse orientieren. 
Dazu kommt dann noch der zweifelhafte Quatsch von Thünen, dass pauschale Naturschützer Gekreische und schon versteht man, warum es immer schlimmer wird in Deutschland für Angler.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich kann doch nicht einem Ministerialrat Glauben schenken, wenn eine Verordnung eine deutliche Sprache spricht! (...)Übrigens kenne ich die Sichtweise/ Interpretation des BMEL zum Anlandegebot und kann wirklich nur davor warnen, dieses auszusitzen!



Ich habe mir erlaubt noch einmal im BMEL nachzufragen. An der Sichtweise/ Interpretation hat sich bis heute nichts geändert. Auch mein Hinweis zur Aussage von Helene Clark brachte keine Änderung oder eine Erklärung, warum ein Rückwurfverbot nicht für möglich hält. Es gibt zwar Erklärungsversuche, die jedoch so einfach nicht haltbar sind.

 Somit halte ich einfach mal fest, dass man die Verordnungen der EU anscheinend nicht versteht- oder die drohende Gefahr einfach weiterhin stumpf ignoriert wird.


----------



## mefofänger (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Somit halte ich einfach mal fest, dass man die Verordnungen der EU anscheinend nicht versteht- oder die drohende Gefahr einfach weiterhin stumpf ignoriert wird.




das wird nicht ignoriert, das ist gewollt!!!! befürchte ich!!!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



mefofänger schrieb:


> das wird nicht ignoriert, das ist gewollt!!!! befürchte ich!!!!!



Deshalb schrieb ich ja bereits:



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich kann doch nicht einem Ministerialrat Glauben schenken, wenn eine Verordnung eine deutliche Sprache spricht! Wenn das diesem Ministerialrat zum Beispiel einfach gar nicht interessiert, was mit uns Anglern oder den Fischen passiert und der einfach nur seine Ruhe haben will (die er ja durch diese Aussage erst einmal hat)- ja was dann? Dann ist das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen, wir Angler knüppeln die Fische ab und die Verantwortlichen zucken mit den Schultern?



Weil ich grundsätzlich Beamten einen eher überschaubaren Einsatz bei manchen Dingen zutraue. Ich behaupte auch mal, das ganz gut einschätzen zu können. Ich habe ja auch mal auf einem ähnlichen Posten gesessen und bin dann in die freie Wirtschaft gewechselt. Mir war das einfach zu langweilig und die Goldfische im Glas haben eine wahnsinnige Unruhe in meinen Arbeitsalltag gebracht...


----------



## TeeHawk (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Deshalb schrieb ich ja bereits:
> 
> 
> 
> Weil ich grundsätzlich Beamten einen eher überschaubaren Einsatz bei manchen Dingen zutraue. Ich behaupte auch mal, das ganz gut einschätzen zu können. Ich habe ja auch mal auf einem ähnlichen Posten gesessen und bin dann in die freie Wirtschaft gewechselt. Mir war das einfach zu langweilig und die Goldfische im Glas haben eine wahnsinnige Unruhe in meinen Arbeitsalltag gebracht...



Hey, dabei sitzen doch in unseren Ämtern, in den Landtagen und im Bundestag nur Spitzenleute, die in der freien Wirtschaft sofort einen deutlich besser bezahlten Job finden würden! Die machen ihren Job doch überhaut nur, weil sie so altruistisch veranlagt sind.

/Ironie off


----------



## Roger Rabbit (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die neue Fangempfehlung 2019 für Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee ist online. Berufsfischer sollen oder können lt. Empfehlung 188% mehr Dorsch gegenüber 2018 fangen und entnehmen dürfen #d.
Da muss also auch was für uns Angler drin sein. Trotzdem habe ich die Befürchtung das wir Hobbyangler fast leer ausgehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wo hast Du diese Zahl her?


----------



## Meefo 46 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Moin .

Was passiert wenn die  Fischer höhere Quote bekommmen für die Angler das 

Baglimit bleibt ,die Dorschpopulation  nächstes oder 

übernächstes Jahr wieder ein bricht wer bekommt dann den schwarzen 

Peter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

https://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenburg-vorpommern/buergermeister-aus-mv-gegen-totales-herings-fangverbot-1232564007.html

Wenn das so ist, werden sich die Bestände sicher umgehend erholen .


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



bastido schrieb:


> Interessant vielleicht noch dieser Satz: „ Da die Anglerfänge bei einem steigenden Bestand und einem gleichbleibenden Bag-Limit durch eine bessere Ausnutzung des Bag-Limits ansteigen, sind jedoch geringere Fangmengen für die kommerzielle Fischerei zu  erwarten.“ Die gehen quasi davon aus, dass Angler noch weniger gefangen haben als sie durften, deswegen brauchen die auch kein höheres Baglimit. Ist schon schlimm genug, dass die das jetzt auch noch ausschöpfen könnten. Mit ernsthafter und gerechter absoluter Quotierung hat das doch alles nix zu tun.
> .....



 Grandios bestechende Argumentation! Die ist sogar zweistufig gefährlich! Erstens ist sie pro Baglimit und zweitens zielt sie sogar noch in Richtung einer Verschärfung des Baglimits, da die Quantität und wohl auch Qualität der Fänge steigt 
Ob das nun nach den Zahlen tragfähig ist oder nicht, ist völlig egal, es ist ausgesprochen und wirkt verfänglich!

Herrlich, da hat man schon fast seine Freude dran, wie geschickt das lanciert ist!

So (!) funktioniert Lobbyismus!

Um so etwas zustande zu bekommen, reicht ein Biologiestudium aber eventuell nicht aus!


----------



## TeeHawk (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Jeder andere Nutzer der natürlichen, begrenzten Ressource Fisch hat ein Interesse, dass die Freizeitfischerei so wenig wie möglich oder am besten gar keinen Fisch entnimmt. Die ganzen Hobbyangler sollen alle schön in den Laden gehen und sich den Fisch kaufen, statt ihn "kostenlos" (was ja totaler Schwachsinn ist, wenn ich bedenke, was ich in meinem Anglerleben schon in Angelausrüstung investiert habe. Mit Boot(en) sind das zehntausende Euros) zu bekommen.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum die Großen, die von der Freizeitfischerei am meisten profitieren, ja, davon leben, nicht auf die Barrikaden gehen:

Die Hersteller der Angelgeräte und -zubehör und die Fachpresse.

Klar, Eisele, ein kleiner der Branche und direkt betroffen, setzt sich zur Wehr. Aber wo bleiben die Großen? Pure Fishing (Hardy, Greys, Chub, Mitchell, Abu Garcia, Berkley, Sebile, Penn, JRC, Spiderwire, Shakespeare und Stren), Balzer, Daiwa-Cormoran, Shimano, Svendson Sport (DAM, Okuma, Savage Gear, Prologic, Water Wolf, Ron Thompson, Imax, Lenz Optics und Scierra), Zebco (Zebco, Quantum, Rhino, Browning, Fin-Nor, Black Cat, Radical, Magic Trout und VanStaal), Jenzi (Dega...), Behr, Sänger-tts (ANACONDA, IRON CLAW, DOIYO, P.F.S., MS RANGE, UNI CAT und IRON TROUT) und wen es da evtl. noch gibt und Parey und Jahr und die Anderen. Die müssen doch auch mitbekommen, dass EU-weit Stimmung gegen ihre Kundschaft gemacht wird und damit auch ihre Existenz bedroht wird, zumal sie doch leicht nachweisen können, dass sie volkswirtschaftlich gesehen, eigentlich wichtiger als die deutsche Berufsfischerei sind.

Ich hab mich mit einem selbstständigen Vertreter für Angelsportgeräte und -zubehör in MV unterhalten. Der meinte auch, dass es zu wenig ist, was die Branche unternimmt. Jenzi hätte sich wohl aber schon beteiligt. Grundsätzlich ist es wohl schwierig für die Branche, da wirtschaftlich selbst angeschlagen, Geldmittel für Gegenkampagnen bereitzustellen.

Ich denke, wenn nicht jetzt etwas unternehmen, auch wenn wirtschaftlich angeschlagen, dann wird es zu spät sein. Gerade wenn schon jemand Erfahrung und Kontakte aufgebaut hat wie Anglerdemo, sollen sie Anglerdemo doch jeder ein Budget zur Verfügung stellen, für Anzeigen, Kampagnen, Berichte, online und TV etc.. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es so wie immer. Jeder gönnt dem anderen nicht das Schwarze unter den Fingernägeln und warten lieber ab, bis die Konkurrenz Pleite geht... ... und irgendwann man selbst!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir haben auch einen Bundesverband DAFV der > 1.000.000.- Euro erhält. 

Übrigens ist davon kein einziger Euro in die Initiative Anglerdemo geflossen... |rolleyes


----------



## schlotterschätt (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



zander67 schrieb:


> Im Moment ist das Baglimit und eine gefühlte oder tatsächliche? "Stimmung gegen Angler" bei den meisten Anglern im Binnenland ohne Bezug zur Küste gar kein Thema.




Leider ist das so !
 Aber die Angler, die sich für dieses Thema in keiner Weise interessieren, werden eines Tages feststellen das die Auswirkungen von FFH und Natura 2000  u.U. auch vor ihren Haus-und Hoftümpeln nicht halt machen werden.
Versprochen !!!


----------



## TeeHawk (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wollte gerade sagen. So blauäugig und uninteressiert können die Firmenchefs von diesen Firmen doch gar nicht sein. Massive Beschränkungen gab und gibt es auch für Binnenangler. Und außerdem denke ich, dass ein ganz erheblicher Teil des Umsatzes mit Meeresangelequipment gemacht wird und für eine Initiative seitens der Hersteller muss ich nicht warten, bis auch der letzte Binnenangler merkt, dass er zwar seine Angelkarte kaufen kann, aber nirgendswo das Angeln noch erlaubt ist...

AUFWACHEN! Ihr Leute da in den Chefetagen von all den Herstellern. Tut jetzt was und sitzt es nicht aus...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ja, Angelverbote gehen alle an!


www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5vtou8pZh4


----------



## smithie (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir haben auch einen Bundesverband DAFV der > 1.000.000.- Euro erhält.
> 
> Übrigens ist davon kein einziger Euro in die Initiative Anglerdemo geflossen... |rolleyes


Ich schlage vor ihr gründet einen Spartenverein Anglerdemo feat. DAFV und tretet in den DAFV ein!


----------



## TeeHawk (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Auch blauäugig. Die Initiative gg. Angler scheint ja von der EU auszugehen und ist kein reines deutsches Problem! Vielleicht sind wir die ersten, die es wirklich merken, aber betroffen werden über kurz oder lang doch alle in der EU sein...


----------



## gründler (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Keiner der großen Angelbetriebe/Unternehmer brauch De. zum Überleben,Keiner......

Aber solange noch geglaubt wird das High End Zanderruten von ..... und co kommen müssen und man nur 4-5 Firmen als heilige Kühe ansieht,werden die weiter ihre Ruten und Rollen an das Deutsche Anglervolk verkaufen.


Wer mal in Japan war und sich da zb. Spinnruten angeschaut hat die nicht für De.und co bestimmt sind,wird sich danach evtl.hinterfragen ob die 4 Heiligen Kühe soooo tolle Sachen verkaufen und bauen...... 

Die brauchten uns als Absatzmarkt gar nicht.

|wavey:


----------



## TeeHawk (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



gründler schrieb:


> Keiner der großen Angelbetriebe/Unternehmer brauch De. zum Überleben,Keiner......
> 
> Aber solange noch geglaubt wird das High End Zanderruten von ..... und co kommen müssen und man nur 4-5 Firmen als heilige Kühe ansieht,werden die weiter ihre Ruten und Rollen an das Deutsche Anglervolk verkaufen.
> 
> ...



Komisch. Also aus der Branche hört man da ganz andere Worte, schlechte Absatzzahlen 2017, bisher wieder schlecht in 2018... Sterben von Angelläden...


----------



## TeeHawk (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



zander67 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine gezielte Initiative der EU gegen Angler.
> 
> Die Welt wird enger, es finden Kämpfe um Ressourcen und Raum statt und jede Interessenvertretung versucht das Maximum für sich oder sein Klientel dabei raus zu holen.
> 
> VG



Hmmm, also ich meine hier im Forum gelesen zu haben, dass die EU sich gerade ausdrücklich dafür entschieden hat, dass die kommerzielle Fischerei aus Ihrer Sicht immer der Freizeitanglerei überzuordnen ist. Das nenne ich eine Kampfansage!


----------



## gründler (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Komisch. Also aus der Branche hört man da ganz andere Worte, schlechte Absatzzahlen 2017, bisher wieder schlecht in 2018... Sterben von Angelläden...



Hört man auch von anderen mit Absatzzahlen...

Angelläden sterben...weil mittlerweile fast jeder zum Hans in Laden fährt sich alles schön anguckt und danach per Internetz aus woher auch immer bestellt.....

Geht nicht nur Angelläden so auch allen anderen.

|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor ihr gründet einen Spartenverein Anglerdemo feat. DAFV und tretet in den DAFV ein!



Mein Bewährungshelfer rät mir davon ab 



zander67 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine gezielte Initiative der EU gegen Angler.VG



Warst Du die letzten 5 Jahre offline?


----------



## Moringotho (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

sers,

wie soll man die ganzen entscheidungen deiner meinung nach auslegen?
wenn angler immer weniger fangen sollen/dürfen, die industrie aber mehr gibt es sicher nicht soviele mögliche auslegungen.

aber sicher lege ich das auch falsch aus.
oder verstehe es einfach nur nicht.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## nowortg (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu bauen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Jetzt sage ich wieder das böse Wort!

VERTEILUNGSGERECHTIGKEIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gut, geht bei der EU nur in eine Richtung, aber die wollen den Anglern nichts böses #q.

Ja, ne is klar. Ich guck mir dann noch einmal den ICES Advice für den Dorsch für 2019 an, eventuell habe ich da etwas falsch interpretiert |wavey:


----------



## Anglerdemo (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Gestern gab es wieder Dreharbeiten auf unserer schönen Sonneninselt  Fehmarn. Bei unserem ernsten Thema "Situation des Angeltourismus" zogen  dann pünktlich zur ersten Szene dunkle Wolken am Horizont auf- wollte  Petrus ein Zeichen setzen? Vielen Dank an alle Angler, die uns bei den  Dreharbeiten so toll unterstützt haben. Vielen Dank auch an das  Kamera-Team- hat Spaß gemacht.

Immer im Einsatz für (Meeres-)angler!


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



gründler schrieb:


> Keiner der großen Angelbetriebe/Unternehmer brauch De. zum Überleben,Keiner......
> |wavey:




Doch! Die Balzers, Cormorans und noch einige andere sind natürlich vom deutschen Markt abhängig. Vor dem Hintergrund wundert es mich auch immer wieder, wie wenig Lobbyismus aus den Firmen selber heraus gemacht wird. Ob das immer gut ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber auch wenn's mittlerweile vielleicht ein bisschen nervt: Aus dem Jagdbereich kenne ich das ganz anders. Da gibt es keine Veranstaltung, bei der die Vertreter der größeren Player fehlen.


----------



## gründler (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Doch! Die Balzers, Cormorans und noch einige andere sind natürlich vom deutschen Markt abhängig. Vor dem Hintergrund wundert es mich auch immer wieder, wie wenig Lobbyismus aus den Firmen selber heraus gemacht wird. Ob das immer gut ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber auch wenn's mittlerweile vielleicht ein bisschen nervt: Aus dem Jagdbereich kenne ich das ganz anders. Da gibt es keine Veranstaltung, bei der die Vertreter der größeren Player fehlen.



Du meinst die 308er S&S oder die Krieghoffs und Optikers,brauch ich dir ja net erzählen  ^^

Lassen wir das mal so stehen,möchte Lars diesen trööt nicht zerschiessen,ob die DAM'lers und Kormorane auch ohne De. exestieren können,sehen wir ja dann in der Zukunft......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die großen Firmen und Promiangler haben ja schon ein Problem damit, eine  "politische" Seite wie Anglerdemo mit "gefällt mir" zu liken...

Verstehen kann ich das auch nicht, aber es ist halt so. Naja, eventuell  wachen die ja auf, wenn sich die aktuellen Gerüchte aus Brüssel  verstärken und aus diesen Gerüchten ab 2019 oder 2020 Verordnungen  werden. Aber selbst dann habe ich meine Zweifel. Fakt ist, dass durch  Einschränkungen die Märkte kleiner werden, z.B. Lachs und Meerforelle...

https://www.thuenen.de/de/of/projek...cen/angelfischerei-auf-lachs-und-meerforelle/

Zitat "Die gewonnenen Erkenntnisse können außerdem als Basis für   Managementempfehlungen dienen und sollen dazu beitragen, die Entwicklung   einer nachhaltigen Freizeitfischerei auf Lachs und Meerforelle zu   fördern."

Das Ende der Studie ist zwar erst im Dezember 2018, aber es gibt natürlich auch jetzt schon Zahlen...


----------



## Deep Down (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Super! Ansatt die Habitate und Ablaichmöglichkeiten zu ändern (siehe Dänemark) erstmal wieder Angler im Visier!


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hi, waren es nicht die Angler, welche die Lachs - und Meerforellenbestände, durch tatkräftige Unterstützung oder auch die obligatorische dänische Fischereiabgabe wieder aufgebaut haben? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, waren es nicht die Angler, welche die Lachs - und Meerforellenbestände, durch tatkräftige Unterstützung oder auch die obligatorische dänische Fischereiabgabe wieder aufgebaut haben?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk



Jetzt müsste ich eigentlich antworten "Nein, in Deutschland waren es die von Anglern bezahlten Naturschutzverbände". |rolleyes

Wir werden dann schnell erkennen können, wohin die Reise geht. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kann ich keine Aktivitäten von deren Seite erkennen.

Übrigens interessiert es die Dänen nicht so sehr, denn dort wird C&R praktiziert, insbesondere bei Mefo/ Lachs. In Deutschland sind wir dann wieder schnell bei einem Angelverbot (siehe Wolfsbarsch).


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

In Deutschland sind es hauptsächlich die Angelvereine, die sich an den Gewässern um die Meerforellenbestände kümmern.


----------



## Deep Down (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Und die Güllehavarien zerstören alles wieder!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> In Deutschland sind es hauptsächlich die Angelvereine, die sich an den Gewässern um die Meerforellenbestände kümmern.



So ähnlich habe ich das ja geschrieben. Halt bloß ein wenig mit dem bezug zur Realität. Übrigens werden die meisten Projekte hier in SH vpm Land finanziert und von den Verbänden/ Vereinen begleitet. Da ist ein Minister Habeck ganz weit vorne, um sich das auf die Fahne zu schreiben. Somit kann ich als Angler getrost davon ausgehen, dass sich die Unterstützung bei eventuellen Einschränkungen in Grenzen halten wird. Gucke ich mir die angedachten Änderungenn hier im LFischG in SH an, wird es - sollte es keine Einschränkungen von der EU geben - sicherlich von Landesseite Einschränkungen geben, entweder für Meer- und Binnen, oder ergänzend für Binnen, wenn von der EU etwas zur Küste kommt.

Auch in MVP werden die Mefo Projekte vom Land finanziert und wenn ich richtig erinnere, hat das FIUM in Rostock die Hand auf die Salmoniden- Projekte.


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hi, sprechen nicht die meisten Meerforellen der westl. Ostsee dänisch?

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, sprechen nicht die meisten Meerforellen der westl. Ostsee dänisch?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk



Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Deutschland hat in den letzten 15 Jahren bei den Mefo Programmen sehr viel Einsatz gezeigt: Die Dänen sind hier natürlich schon deutlich länger aktiv, jedoch haben die auch viele Flüsse, die in die Nordsee münden. 

Rund üm Fünen ist natürlich viel passiert, aber da sind die Mefos auch "zu Hause". Dänemark hat sicherlich einen besseren Bestand, was aber auch mit C&R zusammenhängt.

Übrigens werden auch in DK die meisten Projekte über die Fischereiabgabe vom Staat finanziert.


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So ähnlich habe ich das ja geschrieben. Halt bloß ein wenig mit dem bezug zur Realität.



Will dir auch gar nicht widersprechen. (Fast) alle Salmonidenprojekte, die nicht vollständig von Anglervereinen getragen werden, haben selbst erhaltende Bestände als oberstes Ziel, die fischereiliche Nutzung durch Angler kommt erst an hinterer Stelle. Im Gegenzug zur finanziellen Unterstützung bekommt man leider auch deren Verständnis von Management, dass weniger an "geben und nehmen" orientiert ist, als man das gerne hätte.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

wer erinnert sich noch an die "Fischers Fritz" - Aktion von Balzer?
Fischers Fritz braucht keine Drogen, so hieß der Slogan.
So etwas brauchen wir heute in geballter Form, eine wirklich große, andauernde Imagekampangne.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wer erinnert sich noch an die "Fischers Fritz" - Aktion von Balzer?
> Fischers Fritz braucht keine Drogen, so hieß der Slogan.
> So etwas brauchen wir heute in geballter Form, eine wirklich große, andauernde Imagekampangne.




Hallo,


oder von der DAM: "Sport für den Mann im Mann - DAM".


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## ragbar (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Sag ich in abgewandelter Form meiner Frau heute noch, wenn ich abtrocknen soll:" Geht nicht, ist keine Arbeit für den Mann im Mann.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



ragbar schrieb:


> Sag ich in abgewandelter Form meiner Frau heute noch, wenn ich abtrocknen soll:" Geht nicht, ist keine Arbeit für den Mann im Mann.




Hallo,


und, kommts Du damit durch?:q


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## ragbar (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Joh. andernfalls wird das noch bekräftigt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

https://www.bild.de/news/inland/dorsch/angeln-ostsee-dorsch-comeback-56392404.bild.html


----------



## Anglerdemo (5. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ja, zur Zeit ist es sehr ruhig bei uns. Auch wir haben mal Urlaub und kümmern uns um unsere Familien, aber nebenbei arbeiten wir im Hintergrund an unseren neuen Aktivitäten. Dazu folgen zeitnah neue Infos!

Wer uns mal persönlich kennenlernen möchte, hat u.a. am 01.September 2018 bei Fishermans Partner in Lübeck beim Midnightshopping die Gelegenheit dazu. Wir freuen uns auf viele interessante Gespräche mir Euch und bedanken uns beim Team von FP in Lübeck für die Unterstützung!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Manchmal frage ich mich persönlich, ob die Angelverbände den Schuss nicht gehört haben!

Ein Beispiel ist aktuell mal wieder der LSFV SH. Die torpedieren einmal mehr uns Meeresangler. 

Die reden beim Dorsch doch tatsächlich vom ARTENSCHUTZ und haben dem Ministerium erklärt, dass 3 Dorsche in der Laichzeit zu fangen, nicht mit den Vorstellungen des LSFV SH vom Fischartenschutz übereinstimmt.

Liebe Verbandler, Artenschutz ist ein Begriff im Zusammenhang mit Tieren, die auf der "Roten Liste" stehen und vom Aussterben bedroht sind. Das trifft auf den Dorsch nachweislich NICHT zu. Der Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee ist nicht einmal gefährdet, sondern spätestens ab dem Jahr 2019 mehr als deutlich wieder im sicheren Bereich.

Interessant wird diese Aussage auch - neben der "indirekten" Forderung nach einer Schonzeit für Angler - auch in Zusammenhang mit Angelverbotszonen. Zum Artenschutz gehören demnach auch Schutzzonen und somit ist die Formulierung "Artenschutz" im Zusammenhang mit dem Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt und unserer Klage eine tolle Vorlage für die Gegenseite. Warum stellen die nicht gleich einen Antrag auf ein vollständiges Angelverbot in SH?

Auf der anderen Seite sind die gegen ein Aalangelverbot- und das wo es dem Aal wirklich schlecht geht. Die Indianer hätten "Häuptling der gespaltenen Zunge" gesagt...

Bevor hier jetzt die Diskussion um Laichdorsche beginnt, möchte ich einmal mehr darum bitten, alle Einstellungen von Anglern die im Rahmen des gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten unserem Hobby nachgehen zu respektieren.

Ich habe es ja schon mehrfach dargestellt- eine Schonzeit für den Dorsch für ANGLER bringt nichts! Warum?

1. Die Entnahmemenge durch Angler an Dorsch ist in der Laichzeit für das Bestandsmanagement eher zu vernachlässigen
2. Die meisten Kleinboote fahren nicht in die Laichgebiete
3. Auch Kutter fahren in den Monaten Februar und März nicht täglich in  die Laichgebiete (alleine wegen den Wetterbedingungen in der Jahreszeit)
4. Küstenangler erreichen auch keine Laichgebiete
5. Der Dorsch darf in seinem Verhalten nicht mit Süsswasserfischen verglichen werden (zum Beispiel Zander als Nestbewacher)
6. Die Küstenfischerei darf auch während der Laichzeit in Tiefen <20Meter fischen
7. Jeder entnommene Dorsch laicht nicht mehr, egal ob im Januar oder im Februar
8. Die Laichzeit in der westlichen Ostsee geht bis Ende April- also 3 Monate Dorschangelverbot?
8. Eine Zwangsauszeit für 2 oder 3 Monate wäre für die Kutter definitiv das Ende- das alles ohne Vorteil für die Bestände?

Ich kann mir doch nicht morgens um 09.30 Uhr eine Flasche Ouzo hinter die Binde kippen...


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

am liebsten könnte man kotzen, 
wie schon geäußert, habe ich den Verdacht, dass .......... (schreib ich lieber nicht)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wenn ich immer schreiben würde was ich denke, hätte ich längst einen Bewährungshelfer an meiner Seite....


----------



## TeeHawk (27. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Sags doch, wie es ist: Man hat sich mit den Verbänden Interessenvertreter ins Haus geholt, die zwar alle anderen Interessen, nur nicht unsere vertreten.
Das sind Naturschutzlobbyisten und Fischereiindustrielobbyisten, aber definitiv keine Lobbyisten der Angelgerätehersteller, des Angeltourismus, der Händler oder am Ende vielleicht sogar der Angler...

Und mit meinen Beiträgen zahle ich denen wahrscheinlich auch noch ihr üppiges Gehalt. Denn wenn das nicht üppig ist, dann müssen Sie diesen Unsinn ja aus Überzeugung machen...


----------



## smithie (27. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich immer schreiben würde was ich denke, hätte ich längst einen Bewährungshelfer an meiner Seite....


 Mich wundert bzw. ich bewundere viel mehr, wie Du das als "noch mehr/akuter Betroffener" aushältst - ohne den angesprochenen Dauer-Alkoholkonsum bzw. ohne bisher eingewiesen worden zu sein. 



Das ist ja kaum zu ertragen...


----------



## FlyfishKöter (27. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Gut, dass ich Vereine und Verbände nicht mehr finanziell unterstütze. Wo hast Du denn diese Info her?
Auf deren Seiten liest man nichts. Naja... wie immer eigentlich. Informationspolitik war ja noch nie deren Kernkompetenz.


----------



## Wegberger (27. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Lars,


wann benennt denn endlich mal Angeldemo offiziell "Kiel bzw. den LSFV-SH" als einen der größten Schädlinge fürs deutsche Meeresangeln ?


Bisher kuschelt oder kuscht ihr ja vor denen #c


----------



## punkarpfen (27. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> 
> 
> wann benennt denn endlich mal Angeldemo offiziell "Kiel bzw. den LSFV-SH" als einen der größten Schädlinge fürs deutsche Meeresangeln ?
> ...


Hi, ich glaube manche Dinge erkennt man auch unausgesprochen.


----------



## Wegberger (27. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Chris,


das mag sein .... nur aus meiner Sicht verkennt man die Situation, dass die Anhänger und die große Anzahl der angelndenden Versteh-Ich-Nicht-Mitglieder dieser Institutionen - dieses "Nichtvorgehen" als Zustimmung und Duldung der angelpolitischen Linie deuten.

 Man sollte doch das angelpolitische Versagen klar benennen und anprangern .... ansonsten macht man sich zum stillschweigenen Mittäter.

Was sind denn die Aussagen dieser Verbandsleute gewesen ? Der gemeine Angler soll den Mund halten und die Vertreter in den Verbänden machen lassen. Sie haben das Know-How und die Vernetzung, das kein Ungemach passieren kann. 

Und was ist ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> 
> 
> wann benennt denn endlich mal Angeldemo offiziell "Kiel bzw. den LSFV-SH" als einen der größten Schädlinge fürs deutsche Meeresangeln ?
> ...



Ich denke nicht, dass wir vor denen kuschen! Wir haben wichtigere Prioritäten, als uns mit Verbänden auseinanderzusetzen. 

Ich denke wir kümmern uns eher um die Verbote und Einschränkungen, nehmen aber die Aussagen aus den Verbänden zur Kenntnis, kommentieren diese teilweise auch, aber in erster Linie versuchen wir die Fehler der Verbände bei den Entscheidern zu korrigieren. Einfach Fakten benennen und die fehlende fachliche Kompetenz der Verfasser aufzeigen.

Es gibt viele treue Verbandler, die werden wir niemals erreichen oder bekehren können. Da können wir Argumente benennen, die wollen das nicht verstehen. Den meisten ist es aber egal und die wollen einfach nur angeln- solange sie noch dürfen. Selbst bei Verboten wird man denen noch erzählen, dass man alles versucht hat....Niemand wird hinterfragen, was denn versucht wurde. Als Beispiel dient doch das Angelverbot in den AWZ. Die wollten das in meinen Augen gar nicht verhindern, sondern nur den Eindruck erwecken.




FlyfishKöter schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn diese Info her?



Aus einem Schreiben des LSFV an das Ministerium.


----------



## Wegberger (27. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Lars,


dann hab ihr schon verloren.

 Auf eine tolle Aktion ...werfen die euch 10 neue Knüppel zwischen die Beine. Bildlich gesprochen, läuft die Badewanne über und ihr holt Lappen und Tücher - aber niemand traut sich den Wasserhahn abzudrehen.

 Sorry...


Trotzdem viel Erfolg ...


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass wir vor denen kuschen! Wir haben wichtigere Prioritäten, als uns mit Verbänden auseinanderzusetzen.




Halte ich für vernünftig. An wievielen Fronten soll denn noch gekämpft werden? Und dort, wo es wichtig ist, habe ich nicht den Eindruck, dass Lars mit seiner Meinung hinterm Berg hält.


----------



## Wegberger (28. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Georg,


ich habe auch nicht geschrieben das Lars seine Meinung zurückhält - sondern Angeldemo.


----------



## Forelle2000 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich persönlich, ob die Angelverbände den Schuss nicht gehört haben!
> 
> Ein Beispiel ist aktuell mal wieder der LSFV SH. Die torpedieren einmal mehr uns Meeresangler.
> 
> ...


 
 Woher sind die Infos zur Aussage des LV im Ministerium? Wobei ich als Binnenländer mich nie an Bildern erfreut habe, bei denen Kutterangler fette Laichdorsche in die Kamera gehalten haben. Im übrigen bin ich Fliegenfischer, die Schonzeit der Forelle fängt hier am 1.10. an und endet am 30.4.


----------



## TeeHawk (28. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@Forelle2000:
Wenn die Berufsfischerei nicht immer wieder die westliche Ostsee leer fischen würde, um Futter für Zuchtlachs oder andere Massenprodukte zu generieren, bräuchten wir uns über Schonzeiten und Bag-Limit für den Dorsch nicht zu unterhalten...


----------



## Forelle2000 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Und wenn wir nicht die Problematik Gewässerverbauung und kleinen Wasserkraft hätten, gekoppelt an das Thema Kormoran .....oder jetzt das ganze Seen und Teich austrocknen bzw. umkippen. Probleme gibt es leider überall....deshalb ist es immer schlimm wie wir uns als Angler schon seit Jahren auseinander dividieren...


----------



## smithie (28. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Woher sind die Infos zur Aussage des LV im Ministerium? Wobei ich als Binnenländer mich nie an Bildern erfreut habe, bei denen Kutterangler fette Laichdorsche in die Kamera gehalten haben. Im übrigen bin ich Fliegenfischer, die Schonzeit der Forelle fängt hier am 1.10. an und endet am 30.4.


steht 4 Posts weiter oben.... #c


----------



## Forelle2000 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Vielleicht kannst Du mir den mal zeigen, ich bin wahrscheinlich zu blöd. Im Bildzeitungsbericht habe ich dazu nicht gefunden.


----------



## Forelle2000 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ach jetzt klingelt es bei mir. Der Satz "aus einem Schreiben an das Ministerium" ist die Quelle. Kann man das Schreiben mal sehen?


----------



## smithie (28. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Frag Lars, ob Du es sehen kannst


----------



## FlyfishKöter (28. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Im übrigen bin ich Fliegenfischer, die Schonzeit der Forelle fängt hier am 1.10. an und endet am 30.4.



Ich bin auch Fliegenfischer, verstehe jetzt aber nicht, was das mit dem Thema zu tun hat. #c


----------



## sebwu (28. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

hat es nichts, es sei den die forelle will die populationen von forellen in flüssen und bächen mit der vom dorsch in der ostsee vergleichen.
und das möchte ich ihm nicht unterstellen


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Auch wenn ich beileibe nicht mit allem einverstanden bin, was die Berufsfischerei macht (bzw. was ihnen erlaubt ist und uns nicht), sollten wir diese Probleme intern lösen. Nach außen hin müssen wir Naturnutzer geschlossen auftreten, sonst haben wir keine Chance. Es bringt wenig, den schwarzen Peter von einem zum anderen rumzureichen. SEhe ich an den Bodden: Die Einheimischen sagen, dass die Guides und Angeltouristen an allem Schuld sind, die schieben's auf die Berufsfischer, die wiederum die Angler im Visier haben. So geht's lustig im Kreis, aber Probleme löst das nicht und die wahren Gegner lachen sich ins Fäustchen.


----------



## Wegberger (28. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Georg,




> und die wahren Gegner lachen sich ins Fäustchen.




Und wer sind die aus deiner Sicht ?


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Heute waren wir in Lübeck beim Deutschen Fischereitag zu Gast. An  dieser Stelle möchten wir uns für die Einladung, die Kooperation und die  Unterstützung beim Deutschen Fischereiverband bedanken! Die  Freizeitfischerei - speziell der Angeltourismus und wir Meeresangler -  haben in den Reden im Rahmen der Eröffnung viel Beachtung gefunden. Dirk  Sander - Viezepräsident im DFV - hat es auf den Punkt gebracht "Wir  sitzen in einem Boot und werden gemeinsam um unsere Rechte und beruflichen  Existenzen kämpfen". 

Dirk Sander forderte zugleich eine Beteilgung der  Angler an den Fangmengen beim Dorsch und eine entsprechende Anpassung  aufgrund der Erholung der Bestände. Dirk, Deine Rede war wirklich  klasse! Vielen Dank für Deine Worte und Deine Unterstützung!

  Unsere im Vorfeld lang geplante Aktion "JA ZUM ANGELN" fand bei allen  Teilnehmern großes Interesse und großes Lob. Viele zuckten ihre Kamera  und wir waren DAS Gesprächsthema! Vielen Dank auch an unseren  Ministerpräsidenten Daniel Günther- ja, Daniel, auch wir haben Dein  Versprechen nicht vergessen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

  An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns bei allen Teilnehmern ganz herzlich  bedanken, die speziell für diese Aktion ihre Arbeit heute früher beendet  haben, 150 Km Anfahrt in kauf genommen haben oder auch einen Tag Urlaub  geopfert haben. Danke liebe Unterstützer!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Übrigens scheint der DAFV seine Meinung zur Schonzeit für Angler geändert zu haben- wäre ja auch doof, wenn man das für Angler weiterhin fordert und die Fischer unter Umständen ab 2019 keine Schonzeit mehr haben...


----------



## Wegberger (28. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Lars,




> "Wir  sitzen in einem Boot


Wer war denn mit "WIR" gemeint ? Incl. den _(Mod: Gelöscht)_-Verbänden ?
Aus DFV Sicht auch so einen Nummer -> Wasch mich aber mach mich nicht Nass ?

Wenn die was bewirken wollten - sollten sie die etablierten Verbände, wegen nachweislicher Sabotage an der Sache ausschliessen.


----------



## FlyfishKöter (29. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Wenn die was bewirken wollten - sollten sie die etablierten Verbände, wegen nachweislicher Sabotage an der Sache ausschliessen.



So, wie hier in SH der LSFV personell aufgestellt ist, ist von denen nichts zu erwarten. Die haben noch nie etwas bewirkt (oder bewirken wollen?).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> 
> 
> Wer war denn mit "WIR" gemeint ?




"Die Angler , die das Ufer nicht mehr betreten dürfen, die Angelkutter und Bootsangler, die nicht mehr in Natura-2000 Gebiete fahren dürfen, weil die Blinker angeblich den Meeresgrund zerstören, der Ostseekutter, der aus dem Nationalpark herausfliegen soll; sie sitzen alle im selben Boot und werden gemeinsam um ihre Rechte und ihre berufliche Existenz kämpfen". Zitat Ende!


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Langsam trudeln die ersten Zeitungsberichte bei uns ein. Beginnen  möchten wir mit dem Artikel aus dem Fehmarnschen Tageblatt, Titelseite!  Vielen Dank für den Artikel und die Genehmigung zur Veröffentlichung.  Ihr habt das einmal mehr auf den Punkt gebracht, "Gerechtigkeit und  Fairness" sowie "JA ZUM ANGELN" ist unsere Forderung an die Politik im  Land, im Bund und in der EU! Daumen hoch und vielen Dank Manuel Büchner  vom FT.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ach jetzt klingelt es bei mir. Der Satz "aus einem Schreiben an das Ministerium" ist die Quelle. Kann man das Schreiben mal sehen?



Ja klar, überhaupt kein Problem! Ich habe das in meiner Cloud gespeichert. So bin ich am kommenden Samstag z.B. bei Fishermanspartner in Lübeck zum "Moonlightshopping". Dort kannst Du Dir das gerne in Ruhe durchlesen.


----------



## TeeHawk (29. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich beileibe nicht mit allem einverstanden bin, was die Berufsfischerei macht (bzw. was ihnen erlaubt ist und uns nicht), sollten wir diese Probleme intern lösen. Nach außen hin müssen wir Naturnutzer geschlossen auftreten, sonst haben wir keine Chance. Es bringt wenig, den schwarzen Peter von einem zum anderen rumzureichen. SEhe ich an den Bodden: Die Einheimischen sagen, dass die Guides und Angeltouristen an allem Schuld sind, die schieben's auf die Berufsfischer, die wiederum die Angler im Visier haben. So geht's lustig im Kreis, aber Probleme löst das nicht und die wahren Gegner lachen sich ins Fäustchen.



Lieber Herr Baumann,

Ihre Aussage sehe ich kritisch!

Ich gebe Ihnen zwar Recht, dass nicht pauschal "Die" Berufsfischer an der Misere Schuld sind, aber es ist ein Teil der Berufsfischer, die sich nicht an die Spielregeln der Natur halten, bei denen Gier über Hirn siegt und die die den Hals nachweislich nicht voll genug bekommen können.

Ich möchte da einen Post von Lars aufgreifen, den er im Thread Heringsangelei vor dem Aus veröffentlicht hatte:

Dann kamen die Schlepper...

Wollen Sie ernsthaft behaupten, dass Angelguiding und Freitzeitfischerei auch nur einen einzigen Fischbestand gefährden könnten, wenn da nicht die wenigen Berufsfischer wären, die mit ihren Fischtrawlern und Fabrikschiffen das Meer im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes leer fischen? Und die schlimmsten sind die sogenannten "Gammelfischer", die alles mitnehmen, was ihnen in die Netze geht und direkt in Futter für die Lachsfarmen umwandeln.

Es gibt z.B. in MV immer weniger Berufsfischer. Die Zahl der Fischer in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ist seit 1990 stark zurückgegangen. Von damals 950 auf jetzt etwas mehr als 200, aber trotzdem wird immer noch mehr gefangen als nachwachsen kann? Schlimmer noch: Im Zeitraum von 1991 bis 2014 wurden mehr als 392 Mio. Euro in den Wirtschaftszweig Fischerei investiert und trotzdem dieser Rückgang der Anzahl der Fischer? Es kann doch nur so sein, dass einige wenige das aktuelle System (Rechtslage und technische Möglichkeiten) derart ausnutzen, dass sie den maximalen Profit aus der Ressource Fisch ziehen, ohne jegliche Rücksicht auf die anderen "Naturnutzer".

Die aktuellen Verbote sind doch nur Alibis für die Politik, damit sich die Herren und Damen Politiker auf die Fahne schreiben können, sie hätten etwas für die Umwelt getan, hätten Natura 2000-Vorgaben der EU erfüllt... Eine Lachnummer, wenn man hinter die Fassade schaut.

Aber wo bleiben die, die mit der Freizeitanglerei das meiste Geld verdienen. Um geschlossen aufzutreten, müsste man erstmal all die "ins Boot" bekommen, die auch die Mittel dazu haben. Angler und "kleine" Küstenfischer sind da nicht die richtige 1. Adresse. Die großen Unternehmen, die Millionen von Euros durch uns verdienen, die müssen endlich aufwachen. Der jährliche Umsatz, den die in der Angelfischerei tätigen Unternehmen verzeichnen, wird auf über 5 Milliarden € geschätzt und die Anzahl der von dieser Branche getragenen Arbeitsstellen auf weit mehr als 50.000.

Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann Leben Sie selbst doch auch indirekt von diesem Geld (Anzeigengeschäft in Anglermagazinen). Wäre es nicht an der Zeit sich mit Ihren Anzeigenkunden endlich an den runden Tisch zu setzen und zu beratschlagen, wie man die aktuelle politische Entwicklung und die industrielle Ausbeutung der Meere durch den Menschen gemeinsam bekämpfen kann?

Sie haben das Geld, Sie haben die Macht. Nutzen Sie sie...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich denke wir dürfen und sollten nicht den Fischern die Schuld geben! Die Schuld hat in erster Linie die Politik mit der Mißachtung der wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen in den letzten Jahrzehnten. Man hätte mit mehr Förderung die Bestände nachhaltiger befischen müssen, dann wären wir nicht in dieser Situation. Die Wissenschaft beruht auf komischen Computermodellen, Ideologie, Annahmen und Vermutungen. So hat ICES mit einer nachvollziehbaren Begründung den Referenzwert für den Hering angepasst. Wenn ICES einen Referenzwert für den Dorsch festlegt und dadurch Angler beschränkt werden, schweigt die Politik und beschränkt den einzelnen Angler. Wenn ICES hingegen den Referenzwert für den Hering verändert, beauftragt das BMEL das TI, um ein Gegengutachten zu erstellen, um Beschränkungen für die Heringsfischerei möglichst gering zu halten. 

Da stelle ich mir übrigens jetzt schon die Frage, ob wir Angler in diesem Gegengutachten Erwähnung finden werden....

Warum vertraut das BMEL mit dem hauseigenen TI beiM Hering nicht dem internationalen Rat ICES? Warum nur beim Dorsch und Beschränkungen für Angler? Für mich wird das ganze System somit noch unglaubwürdiger!

Übrigens gehen die Fischer - ich wiederhole es andieser Stelle gerne immer wieder - nur ihrem Job nach, weil die Politik sie im Stich lässt. Mit dem Ausschöpfen der Quote sichern sie ihre Existenz und ermöglichen der Familie das Überleben. Etwas anderes fordern und wollen wir doch für den Angeltourismus auch nicht, nämlich Unterstützung, Fairness und Gerechtigkeit. Die Fischer ernähren uns Menschen weltweit seit Jahrhunderten und es handelt sich um eines der ältesten Gewerbe der Welt, auch diese Tradition - gerade die Küstenfischerei - sollten wir bewahren! Ich möchte die Kutter in den Häfen hier an der Küste nicht verlieren.


----------



## TeeHawk (29. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Kutter in den Häfen hier an der Küste nicht verlieren.



Das will wohl keiner. Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass die von Dir beobachteten Trawler in den Häfen an unserer Küste anlegen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Das will wohl keiner. Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass die von Dir beobachteten Trawler in den Häfen an unserer Küste anlegen...



Ich bin in meinem Leben weit gereist, aber manche Flaggen an den Schiffen muss ich googeln...


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wie sauber arbeiten Behörden beim Thema Naturschutz? Wie viele Fehler  passieren beim Bundesamt für Naturschutz? Wem können Angler und Fischer  vertrauen? Auf welcher wissenschaftlichen Grundlage werden Verbote und  Einschränkungen ausgesprochen?

Vielen Dank an Dirk Sander für die deutlichen Worte bei der Eröffnung  des Fischereitages. Zitat „Wir haben also gemeinsam mit der Politik  schon viele Erfolge erzielt. Die Veteranen im Kampf gegen die  Überfischung von Nord- und Ostsee sitzen jedoch beim Bundesamt für  Naturschutz immer noch in den Schützengräben und haben das Ende der  Schlacht nicht mitbekommen“.

Hintergrund: Die Reform der Fischereipolitik hat in den letzten Jahren  viele Erfolge aufzuweisen. Mehr als 90% der Anlandungen aus Nord- und  Ostsee stammen aus Fischereien, bei denen die Fangquote nach dem Prinzip  des MSY festgesetzt und streng kontrolliert werden. Über 50% der  Bestände erreichen die Zielwerte bereits jetzt, obwohl das erst das Ziel  für 2020 ist.

In einer Pressemeldung von Bundesministerin Julia Klöckner hieß es im  Juni diesen Jahres  (Zitat) „In den Hauptfanggebieten der Nordsee  stammen inzwischen nahezu 100% der Fänge – dank der konsequenten  Umsetzung der Reform der europäischen Fischereipolitik – aus  nachhaltigen Beständen“.

Die Präsidentin des BfN hat demgegenüber vor einigen Wochen über die  Presse bundesweit verbreitet, dass 90% der Fischbestände in Nord- und  Ostsee überfischt wären.

Das nenne ich dann man einen Widerspruch!

So ist man sich im DFV auch sicher, dass solche Äußerungen nicht in  Gesprächen fallen, sondern über mehrere Schreibtische in den  Fachabteilungen wandern. Auf Nachfrage erklärte man beim BfN, dass ein  „alter Textblock in das Interview gelangt wäre“. Dann versuchte man noch  eine Richtigstellung mit Daten aus 2015 und 2016. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt  lagen übrigens schon die Daten über das Jahr 2017 vor.

So merkte Dirk Sander dann richtigerweise an „Wir gehen davon aus, dass  keine Bundesbehörde die Öffentlichkeit vorsätzlich falsch unterrichtet.  Also müssen man annehmen, dass die Dienststelle nicht die Mittel und die  Kompetenz hat, die die Situation der Fischbestände in Nord- und Ostsee  zu erkennen und zu kommunizieren“.

Wie kann sich dann so eine Dienststelle anmaßen, irgendwelche  Entscheidungsgewalt im Fischereimanagement zu bekommen oder  Fachplanungen für Fischereimanagement zu bearbeiten?

Schon ein spannendes Thema, welches Dirk Sander angesprochen hat. Die  Folgen von solchen Fehlern können katastrophal und für die Existenzen  von Fischern und Betrieben aus dem Angeltourismus bedrohlich sein!

Ein weiteres wichtiges Zeichen, warum Angler und Fischer in einem Boot sitzen!


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir möchten Euch die Links nicht schuldig bleiben:

Zur Aussage des BfN vom 06.07.2018:

http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Nachrichten/Politik/Bundesamt-fordert-besseren-Meeresschutz

Die PM des BMEL vom 18.06.2018:

https://www.bmel.de/SharedDocs/Pressemitteilungen/2018/058-GAP.html


----------



## FlyfishKöter (30. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Meine Fresse, echt peinlich, dass Ihr die Aufgabe der Anglerverbände wahrnehmt bzw. wahrnehmen müsst.


----------



## Georg Baumann (30. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



FlyfishKöter schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, echt peinlich, dass Ihr die Aufgabe der Anglerverbände wahrnehmt bzw. wahrnehmen müsst.



Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, was Du meinst. Dirk Sander ist Vizepräsident des Deutschen Fischereiverbands und hat in dieser Funktion den Finger in die Wunde gelegt. 

Ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht. Von Anglerdemo kriege auch ich viel, viel mehr Engagement mit. Eigentlich ist das ja schon eine Interessenvertretung. Vielleicht kann man da ja bald auch mal Mitglied werden ... ?


----------



## Wegberger (30. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Georg,


der DFV hätte nach seiner Satzung ( § 6 Absatz 2) schon längst den DAFV ausschliessen müssen.

  Das wäre ein Statement Pro Angeln gewesen. Immer und immer wieder Kritik üben mag charmant sein ...aber irgendwann muss man klare Kante, und das im eigenen Stall beginnend, bekennen.

 In der Politik muss man den Ochsenweg gehen .... die Angelgegner in den eigenen Reihen kann man selbst entfernen.

Wie kann man seriös der Politik an diesem Schlamassel die Schuld geben / Happach-Kasan die Begrüssungsrede im August 2018 auf den Deutschen Fischereitag halten lassen / und Angeldemo stärken -und alles auf "DER DFV" Veranstaltung - sorry.

 Das ist für mich unterste Schublade an Wendehälse in kürzesten Zeittakt.

Wenn Lars schreibt (zurecht), wir müssen mit der Fischerei den Schulterschluss schaffen ... dann scheint das nur einseitig zu sein ....


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Die Präsidentin des BfN hat demgegenüber vor einigen Wochen über die  Presse bundesweit verbreitet, dass 90% der Fischbestände in Nord- und  Ostsee überfischt wären.
> 
> Das nenne ich dann man einen Widerspruch!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> es sind eben verbrämte Ideologen, die dort arbeiten. Fakten, die denen nicht passen, werden konsequent ausgeblendet.



Und deshalb wird ein ordentliches Gericht über die Zulässigkeit von Angelverboten im Fehmarnbelt entscheiden! Wir hoffen, dass ein Gericht die Fakten nicht einfach ideologisch ausblendet....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Von Anglerdemo kriege auch ich viel, viel mehr Engagement mit. Eigentlich ist das ja schon eine Interessenvertretung. Vielleicht kann man da ja bald auch mal Mitglied werden ... ?



Wir haben verschiedene Szenarien erarbeitet, geprüft und in der Schublade liegen. Erst einmal bleibt aber alles wie es ist, denn so sind wir unabhängig. Wenn ich etwas veröffentlichen möchte, dann mache ich das ohne große Rücksprache.

 Aber wer weiß was morgen ist....

Wir wollen nicht nur "eigentlich" eine Interessenvertretung sein, sondern eine Interessenvertretung für Meeresangler in der Ostsee und den Angeltourismus. Leider wird von vielen immer noch verkannt, dass es ohne den Angeltourismus und der dazugehörigen Struktueren auch kein Meeresangeln in der bisherigen Form zukünftig geben wird. Wir hören ja häufiger den Vorwurf, dass wir eine Vertretung des (gewerblichen) Angeltourismus sind. Das ist definitiv falsch! Beides gehört zusammen und steht in Abhängigkeit zueinander. Ohne die Wirtschaft im Hintergrund wird das Meeresangeln keine Zukunft haben, ohne die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung haben wir keine Berechtigung gegenüber der kommerziellen Fischerei. Darüber müssen wir uns im klaren sein.

Fakt ist, dass wir mit unserer Initiative eine deutlich verbesserte Wahrnehmung in der Politik erreicht haben. Unser mittlerweile internationales Netzwerk ermöglicht uns einen Zugriff auf viele Informationen und wir sind häufig einen Schritt voraus. Auch wenn sich viele (noch) nicht öffentlich zu uns bekennen, so gibt es doch viele die den persönlichen Kontakt zu uns suchen und uns unterstützen.

Aber es ist auch fakt, dass wir mit unserer ehrenamtlichen Manpower nur begrenzt aktiv sein können. Unser Team ist klein und überschaubar, was aber auch Vorteile bei Entscheidungen hat.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

"Aber es ist auch fakt, dass wir mit unserer ehrenamtlichen Manpower nur begrenzt aktiv sein können. Unser Team ist klein und überschaubar, was aber auch Vorteile bei Entscheidungen hat."

Ihr erkennt eure Vorteile (seien sie noch so klein) und nutzt sie konsequent.
Ihr erkennt eure Schwächen und macht das Beste daraus.
Mit eurer begrenzten Manpower habt ihr bereits mehr Positives getan, als der Bundesverband in 20 Jahren


----------



## FlyfishKöter (31. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, was Du meinst. Dirk Sander ist Vizepräsident des Deutschen Fischereiverbands und hat in dieser Funktion den Finger in die Wunde gelegt.



"Finger in die Wunde legen" würde ich doch vor allem von dem Landesverband erwarten, der im "Land zwischen den Meeren" beheimatet ist. Insofern ist das Agieren des LSFV-SH wirklich ein Armutszeugnis im Vergleich zu dem, was die Protagonisten der Anglerdemo so auf die Beine stellen. Als Vereins- und damit meist auch Verbandsmitglied würde ich ein anderes Auftreten erwarten, schließlich werden die Verbandsmitarbeiter, insbesondere der Geschäftsführer, doch auch von den Mitgliedern bezahlt. Stattdessen erklärt man sich im anglerforum-sh einfach für nicht zuständig. Springt dann aber später recht ungeschickt auf den Zug auf, den andere auf die Schienen gebracht haben. Einfach nur billiger Opportunismus in meinen Augen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

sie sind auf den Zug aufgesprungen, als er im Bahnhof stand und gleich wieder ausgestiegen.
Sonst würden sie sich wenigstens jetzt mehr einsetzen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wären sie bloß ausgestiegen- zur Zeit verteilen sie falsche Fahrscheine und bauen Hindernisse auf die Gleise...


----------



## Wegberger (31. August 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,




> Wären sie bloß ausgestiegen- zur Zeit verteilen sie falsche Fahrscheine und bauen Hindernisse auf die Gleise...




Hat sie wohl keiner aus dem Zug verwiesen .... wenn keiner sich ihnen in den Weg stellt - warum sollten sie aufhören ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Der Vorschlag der EU-Kommission für den TAC 2019 liegt vor. Erhöhung der Quote der kommerziellen Fischerei um 31% beim Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee. Für uns Angler soll das Baglimit bei 5 Dorschen pro Angler pro Tag bestehen bleiben. Fairness und Gerechtigkeit? Können wir nicht erkennen!


----------



## Grünknochen (1. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wie lautete die ICES Empfehlung zum Baglimit?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Wie lautete die ICES Empfehlung zum Baglimit?




ICES hat "direkt" keine Empfehlung für ein Baglimit veröffentlicht, sondern lediglich die Fangmenge der Angler mit 1754 Tonnen im Advice berücksichtigt. Hierbei ist festzustellen, dass man an den Werten aus den Vorjahren (durchschnittliche Fänge 2014 bis 2016 mit Abzug der Minderfänge durch die Einführung des Baglimit) festhält und die Berechnung nicht mit den errechneten Fängen für das Jahr 2017 (nur 932 Tonnen) durchgeführt hat.

Alternativ gibt es ein Szenario mit einer Fangmenge der Freizeitfischerei in Höhe von 3227 Tonnen. Die 3227 Tonnen beruhen auf einer proportionalen Hochrechnung entsprechend der Erhöhung der Bestände. Hierzu ist anzumerken, dass wir diese Menge seit 1994 (seit diesem Jahr liegen uns die ICES Zahlen vor) nicht erreicht haben. Die höchste Fangmenge haben wir im Jahre 2005 mit 2835 Tonnen erreicht.

Grundsätzlich ist ICES daran gehalten, einen Advice ausschließlich für die kommerzielle Fischerei herauszugeben, es sei denn die Kommission fordert ein Specialrequest an (was es nach unserem Wissensstand noch nie gab).

Das ist die offizielle Vorgehensweise für Veröffentlichungen. Darüberhinaus gibt es natürlich viele Gespräche zwischen Wissenschaft und Politik. Aus diesen Gesprächen haben wir ja bereits im April unsere Aussage interpretiert, dass das Baglimit unverändert bestehen bleiben soll und lagen damit ja nicht so verkehrt. Die Erhöhung von 3 auf 5 Dorschen in den Monaten Februar und März beruht ja lediglich darauf, dass die Schonzeit für die Fischerei ab 2019 komplett entfallen soll. Da wäre es vermutlich schwierig gewesen, ein niedrigeres Baglimit beizubehalten.

Laut dem Vorschlag sollen die Quoten (TAC) für die kommerzielle  Fischerei um 31% angehoben werden. Das Baglimit für Angler bleibt bei 5  Dorschen bestehen. Im Artikel 7 soll ab 2019 der Punkt 2 gestrichen  werden und somit dürfen wir auch in den Monaten Februar und März 5  Dorsche pro Angler pro Tag entnehmen. Das werden wohl manche Verbände  gar nicht gerne lesen, denn die fordern ja weiterhin eine Schonzeit für  den Dorsch. 

Guckt man sich den Vorschlag genauer an, so fällt  auf, dass übrigens auch für die Fischerei keine Schonzeit mehr  vorgesehen ist. Laut EU-Kommissar Karmenu Vella erholen sich die  Dorschbestände in der westlichen Ostsee- anscheind so stark, dass man  die Schonzeit aufheben kann.

Ein paar Zeilen weiter, kann man dem  Vorschlag dann entnehmen, dass wir Angler einfach eine Gefahr für den  Dorsch darstellen- denn dort heißt es dann "Was den Dorschbestand in der  westlichen Ostsee betrifft, so geht aus wissenschaftlichen Gutachten  hervor, dass die Freizeitfischerei wesentlich zur fischereilichen  Sterblichkeit dieses Bestands insgesamt beiträgt. Unter Berücksichtigung  des gegenwärtigen Zustands dieses Bestands ist es angebracht, eine  tägliche Fangbegrenzung pro Fischer beizubehalten.". Wir Angler sind mit  unseren 932 Tonnen also eine ernsthafte Gefahr für den Dorschbestand?  Die Gruppe der Fischerei mit der nachhaltigsten und selektivsten  Fischereimethode? Ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob diese "EU-Kommissare"  noch in den Spiegel schauen können! Welche Mächte arbeiten da im  Hintergrund gegen uns Angler?

Die schreiben dann wirklich, dass  die zulässigen Gesamtfangmengen auf der Grundlage verfügbarer  wissenschaftlicher Gutachten unter Berücksichtigung biologischer und  sozioökonomischer Aspekte bei gleichzeitig fairer Behandlung aller  Fischereisektoren und unter Berücksichtigung der Meinungen der  angehörten Interessenträger festgesetzt werden. Fair? Gerecht? Wer hat  die Menschen aus dem Angeltourismus angehört? Oder die Meeresangler?  Davon ist uns nichts bekannt!

Wir können die Meinung von Herrn Vella ja nachvollziehen, denn die ICES Zahlen bestätigen das ja.

Wir haben die Zahlen noch einmal zusammengefasst. Wir werden 2019 den Bestand mit gut 50.000 Tonnen in einem "sicheren  Bereich" haben. Hierfür gibt es zwei Referenzpunkte, die hierbei eine  Rolle spielen. Zum einen der Blim (27.400 ) und der Bpa (38.400 Tonnen).  Beide Werte werden in 2019 deutlich überschritten. Noch eine kurze  Erklärung zu diesen beiden Werten: Grundsätzlich sind die  wissenschaftlichen Vorhersagen mit vielen Unsicherheiten behaftet.  Deshalb ist der Blim (Limitbiomasse) einfach zu riskant, denn fällt ein  Bestand unter diesen Wert ist die Reproduktion gefährdet. Aus diesem  Grund hat man einen weiteren Wert ermittelt, den Vorsorge*ansatz (Bpa).  Der Bpa soll verhindern, dass die BLIM-Schwelle nicht versehentlich  unterschritten wird.
 Wir haben Euch zu diesen Werten noch einmal eine aktuelle Grafik erstellt. Grundlage hierfür ist der ICES Advice 2019.
  Wir Angler fordern Fairness und Gerechtigkeit! Ich denke die Politik  verspielt hier vollständig ihr Vertrauen- uns fehlt zur Zeit wirklich  der Glaube an Gerechtigkeit.

Am letzten Satz kann man aber auch erkennen, dass die Ursache für Anglerbeschränkungen nicht bei der Wissenschaft liegt, sondern bei der Politik! Die Wissenschaft liefert Ergebisse gemäß der Fragestellung der Geldgeber und die Geldgeber stellen die Fragen natürlich nach ihren Interessen und leiten daraus dann die Schlussfolgerung ab.

In diesem Fall heißt es dann in der Begründung "Was den Dorschbestand in der westlichen Ostsee betrifft, so geht aus wissenschaftlichen Gutachten hervor, dass die Freizeitfischerei wesentlich zur fischereilichen Sterblichkeit dieses Bestands insgesamt beiträgt. Unter Berücksichtigung des gegenwärtigen Zustands dieses Bestands ist es angebracht, eine tägliche Fangbegrenzung pro Fischer beizubehalten."

Ich denke hier hat die Wissenschaft die Möglichkeit solche Aussagen zu korrigieren. Ein weiterer Vorwurf ist, dass die Fänge nicht mit 932 Tonnen berücksichtigt wurden und bei Anglern lediglich proportional hochgerechnet wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Stichwort Verteilungsgerechtigkeit....


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

scheixxe, jetzt hab ich es doch gelesen. Und das am frühen Samstag morgen.
Es ist atemberaubend, mit welcher verlogenen Dreistigkeit gegen die einzigen nachhaltig Wirtschaftenden, nämlich Angler und Angeltourismus vorgegangen wird.


----------



## smithie (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Was hat ein EU Beamter (persönlich) bzw. ein EU Kommissar/Parlamentarier (persönlich) davon, einen Zweig (Freizeitfischerei) bei dieser Geschichte in die Pfanne zu hauen?


Das sollte zu denken geben!


----------



## Meefo 46 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Moin .

Da ist es nicht der einzelne EU Beamte sondern die Geldgeber und 

Nutznießer die dahinter stehen und alles Finanzieren.

Politik ist schon lange keine Angelegenheit des kleine Mannes 

mehr.

Vom Volk für das Volk das war einmal.#q

Geld regiert die Welt.:r


----------



## Wegberger (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,




> Was hat ein EU Beamter (persönlich) bzw. ein EU Kommissar/Parlamentarier  (persönlich) davon, einen Zweig (Freizeitfischerei) bei dieser  Geschichte in die Pfanne zu hauen?


Genau das ist hier die Frage.

 Wer kann denn die ICES,  auf der Grundlage verfügbarer  wissenschaftlicher Gutachten unter Berücksichtigung biologischer und  sozioökonomischer Aspekte beraten bzw. die Interessen, seines Bereiches vortragen ?


*Die sollte man mal anschreiben und um ihren Nachweis zur Vertretung unser Interessen anfragen.*


Ich habe im Ohr, dass der DAFV immer von seiner Vernetzung in Brüssel geschwärmt hat.

Gibt es hier keine Protokolle, wer bei der ICES seine Aspekte vorgetragen hat?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> Was hat ein EU Beamter (persönlich) bzw. ein EU Kommissar/Parlamentarier (persönlich) davon, einen Zweig (Freizeitfischerei) bei dieser Geschichte in die Pfanne zu hauen?
> 
> 
> Das sollte zu denken geben!



Deese Formulierung hat mir gefehlt- wir haben vermutlich die gleichen Gedanken...

Ich habe das deutlicher formuliert und lieber wieder gelöscht


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Deese Formulierung hat mir gefehlt- wir haben vermutlich die gleichen Gedanken...
> 
> Ich habe das deutlicher formuliert und lieber wieder gelöscht



Ich schrieb schon mehrmals, dass ich es besser nicht schreibe, was ich vermute


----------



## smithie (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Deese Formulierung hat mir gefehlt- wir haben vermutlich die gleichen Gedanken...
> 
> Ich habe das deutlicher formuliert und lieber wieder gelöscht


Lebenslang Fischfrikadellen for free?! |rolleyes


----------



## Laichzeit (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag der EU-Kommission für den TAC 2019 liegt vor. Erhöhung der Quote der kommerziellen Fischerei um 31% beim Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee.



Gibt es schon eine Begründung, weshalb die Quote ganze 9% unter dem niedrigsten ICES-Advice liegt?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die Quote für die kommerzielle Fischerei wurde dem Fmsy angepasst. Der Fmsy gibt den Bezugspunt an, an dem der Fangdruck den höchstmöglichen Dauerertrag ermöglicht, also ein wissenschaftlicher Referenzpunkt, der Überfischung vermeidet.

Hierdurch wird umgangen, dass ein Bestand nach Bpa überfischt wird. Leider hat die Politik den Bpa als den Referenzpunkt beachtet und dadurch häufig die Überfischung in Kauf genommen. Die Folgen baden wir Angler heute aus.

Wir müssen aber die Politik dahingehend entlasten, dass die meisten Politiker leider den Wert der Freizeitfischerei nicht erkennen. Daraus können wir ableiten, dass die Lobbyisten (Anglervertreter) in den letzten Jahrzehnten einen miserablen Job in Europa abgeliefert haben. Oder meint Ihr ein spanischer oder portugiesischer Minister kennt die Dorschkutter in Heiligenhafen? Wir haben hier ein einzigartiges maritimes Erbe. Leider hat das in der Vergangenheit keine Beachtung in der Politik gefunden und der Stellenwert ist bis heute nicht an dem Punkt, wo er stehen müsste.

MVP nennt sich das Fischereiland Nummer 1 und zugleich Anglerland Nummer 1- dort wurde erkannt, welchen Stellenwert das Meeresangeln hat. So wurde eine Soforthilfe in Höhe von 200.000.- Euro für die Angelkutter zugesagt.

Die Politik bei uns in SH hat diesen Zug verpasst. Hier ist es angeblich nicht möglich. Wenn man hier die Gefahren nicht erkennt- wie dann bitte in Brüssel?

Nicht nur die bisherigen deutschen Minister haben hier versagt, sondern auch unsere Vertreter in der Kommission wie Frau Rodust, die ja ihren Posten jetzt auch aufgibt. Doch wird die Nachfolgerin einen besseren Job machen? Zweifel müssen nach unseren Erfahrungen erlaubt und berechtigt sein.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Quote für die kommerzielle Fischerei wurde dem Fmsy angepasst.



Das wären im ungünstigsten ICES-Szenario + 40% gegenüber 2018 gewesen, in den Pressemeldungen vom DAFV war von 40-115% die Rede, 137% beim DFV und im AB.
Das hat mich heute Morgen sehr überrascht, hätte eigentlich auf eine Quotenerhöhung im höheren zweistelligen Bereich und mehr als 5 Dorsche Baglimit gewettet.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das wären im ungünstigsten ICES-Szenario + 40% gegenüber 2018 gewesen



5597 Tonnen (2018) zu 7340 Tonnen (Fmsy 2019) sind 31%.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

#6 Achso. Das sind also die 31% für den Westdorsch und insgesamt 40% TAC in der westlichen Ostsee wenn man den Fang der Ostdorsche in diesen Gebieten dazurechnet.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir betrachten die Quoten für den Westdorsch in SD 22 bis 24 getrennt vom Ostdorsch in SD 24. Für den Ostdorsch in SD24 gibt es eine seperate Quote und wird in den Quoten beim Ostdorsch berücksichtigt.

Wir Angler fangen in SD24 übrigens ausschließlich Westdorsch!

Interessant finde ich, dass unsere Fänge größere Unsicherheiten als die der kommerziellen Fischerei aufweisen sollen. Ich denke gerade beim Discard gibt es eine große Unsicherheit.

Nennen wir das Kind beim Namen- illegale Rückwürfe. Dazu liegen mir glaubhafte wissenschaftliche Zahlen vor, die wir jedoch (noch) nicht veröffentlichen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

"Nennen wir das Kind beim Namen- illegale Rückwürfe. Dazu liegen mir glaubhafte wissenschaftliche Zahlen vor, die wir jedoch (noch) nicht veröffentlichen."


richtig so, man drückt erst ab, wenn das Wild in Schussweite ist


----------



## Grünknochen (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich denke, es ist völlig illusionär, zu glauben, dass es auch nur im Ansatz um Verteilungsgerechtigkeit geht. Die GFP dient in ihrer jetzigen Handhabung einzig der (nachhaltigen) Sicherung der (gewerblichen) Fischerei. In diesem Kontext ist die Entnahme der Freizeitfischerei lediglich eine (mehr oder weniger) fiktive Rechengröße. Auf diesem Hintergrund werden die politischen Entscheidungsträger immer die Variante wählen, die das wirtschaftliche Überleben der Berufsfischerei sicherstellt und bei der möglichst geringe, am besten keine Ausgleichszahlungen anfallen.
Interessant in diesem Kontext finde ich auch die Einschätzung der Arbeitsgruppe Freizeitfischerei ICES, dass die Nichtausschöpfung der (fiktiven) Quote (932t statt 1754t) ihren entscheidenden Grund im Einbruch der Freizeitfischerei, nicht aber darin hat, dass die gleiche Anzahl von Anglern (als Folge des Baglimits) schlicht und ergreifend weniger entnommen hat. Ebenso aufschlussreich, dass ICES ein zweites Szenario (ich nenn es mal Gerechtigkeitsmodell) mit deutlich erhöhter Entnahmequote ( gut 3000t) gerechnet hat, ohne auch nur ein Wort zum Baglimit zu sagen.
Damit ist die Argumentation eine ganz einfache. Als Folge stabilisierter Bestände werden die Angler ihre Entnahmequote bei gleichem Baglimit erhöhen, möglicherweise bis in die Nähe von 1700t. Würde man aber das Baglimit deutlich erhöhen oder gar wegfallen lassen, hätte dies zur Folge, dass auf dem Hintergrund gestiegener Attraktivität wesentlich mehr Angler ihre Rute ins Wasser halten werden mit der Konsequenz, dass die tatsächliche Entnahme sprunghaft ansteigt ( weit oberhalb 1754t). Und das geht nun mal zulasten der Berufsfischer.
In Summe: Das jetzige System blendet die Angler komplett aus. Die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung des Angelns spielt in der Entscheidung überhaupt keine Rolle. Man könnte sogar sagen, der weitere Niedergang der Freizeitfischerei wird billigend in Kauf genommen. Angeln ist Hobby und sonst nix.

Woran das liegt? Vermutlich daran, dass es absolut keine Lobby gibt. Anglerdemo steht komplett allein auf weiter Flur. Ich denke, man braucht dringend belastbare Zahlen darüber, wie viel Kohle die Angler bewegen. In dem Geschäft geht's nur dann voran, wenn's um Geld geht. Money makes the world. Und nicht Gerechtigkeit.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Woran das liegt? Vermutlich daran, dass es absolut keine Lobby gibt. Anglerdemo steht komplett allein auf weiter Flur. Ich denke, man braucht dringend belastbare Zahlen darüber, wie viel Kohle die Angler bewegen. In dem Geschäft geht's nur dann voran, wenn's um Geld geht. Money makes the world. Und nicht Gerechtigkeit.



Somit sind wir einer Meinung #6



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir müssen aber die Politik dahingehend  entlasten, dass die meisten Politiker leider den Wert der  Freizeitfischerei nicht erkennen. Daraus können wir ableiten, dass die  Lobbyisten (Anglervertreter) in den letzten Jahrzehnten einen miserablen  Job in Europa abgeliefert haben.


----------



## Grünknochen (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Somit sind wir einer Meinung #6




 Absolut. Ihr macht ne verdammt saubere Arbeit. Jeden Respekt.
Im Hinblick auf einzelne Punkte mag man durchaus unterschiedliche Positionen haben. Aber ich mag einfach Leute, die sauber recherchieren, in die Details gehen, sich um Verständnis bemühen und eben nicht jenseits von Substanz einfach mal ne Meinung rauskloppen.


Seriös nennt man das. Und das seid ihr ohne jeden Zweifel.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich brauche mein Helmut Schmidt mal schnell wieder.


----------



## Grünknochen (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich brauche mein Helmut Schmidt mal schnell wieder.






Nicht nur du. Ein unglaublich beeindruckender Mensch, den ich als friedensbeseelter Jungspunt wegen des NATO Doppelbeschlusses und seiner ausgeprägten Arroganz gegenüber jedem, der nicht auf seinem Level war, fast schon verachtet habe.


So, ich rauch jetzt ne Fluppe und denk an Loki & Helmut...


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Die Fluppe wäre bei im eine mentol gewesen und er hätte sofort anglerdemo geholfen.

der hatte rückrad.


----------



## Hering 58 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die Fluppe wäre bei im eine mentol gewesen und er hätte sofort anglerdemo geholfen.
> 
> der hatte rückrad.



|good: Genauso war unser Helmut.#6


----------



## Fischer am Inn (3. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Grünknochen,
hallo miteinander



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Das jetzige System blendet die Angler komplett aus. Die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung des Angelns spielt in der Entscheidung überhaupt keine Rolle. Man könnte sogar sagen, der weitere Niedergang der Freizeitfischerei wird billigend in Kauf genommen. Angeln ist Hobby und sonst nix.
> 
> Woran das liegt? Vermutlich daran, dass es absolut keine Lobby gibt. Anglerdemo steht komplett allein auf weiter Flur. .



Das sehe ich jetzt nicht so. Der DAFV ist hier durchaus aktiv geworden.
Entscheidend dabei ist, dass über die Quote und das Bag-Limit nicht die EU-Kommission entscheidet (sie bringt nur einen Vorschlag ein) , sondern der Agrarministerrat der EU.

Unsere Agrarministerin Julia Klöckner hat ihre Unterstützung zugesagt:
https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuel...ner-sagt-anglern-hilfe-beim-bag-limit-zu.html

Sie wird also beim EU-Ministerrat eine Erhöhung des Bag-Limits verlangen. Schätze aber, dass sie bei der Abstimmung der 28 Agrarminister nicht ausreichend Unterstützung haben wird und unterliegt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Grünknochen,
> hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ist denn der DAFV aktiv geworden? Einen Brief von Juia Klöckner zu veröffentlichen? Ich denke nur an die Veröffentlichung zum Anlandegebot. Die Aussage eines Staatssekretär verhindert dem DAFV nach ein Anlandegebot...

Wenn die Ministerin nicht einmal den kleinen (deutschen) Kreis auf Linie bringen kann- wie will sie sich denn im Ministerrat durchsetzen? Ich denke wir Angler werden da sehr schnell in der Verhandlungsmaße zum Opfer werden. Anschließend gibt es ein Schreiben an den DAFV "Ich habe alles versucht". Der DAFV wird schreiben "Wir haben eine abaloge Anpassung des  Baglimit zur Fischerei durchgesetzt" (Keine Reduzierung des Baglimit auf 3 in den Monaten Februar und März analog zum Wegfall der Schonzeit für die Fischerei). Das ist dann Politik!

Ich denke man hätte mit einer klaren Forderung zur Abschaffung des Baglimit in die Gespräche gehen müssen, also die Maximalforderung und nicht mit Blabla. Das ganze mit Fakten untermauern müssen- aber so war das amateurhaft.

Wir haben bereits am Wochenende den Ein oder Anderen Politiker in seinem Wochenende gestört und die Meldung überreicht. Erste Termine sind für diese Woche angesetzt. Wir benötigen jetzt die Unterstützung der politischen Basis, um in Berlin Gehör zu finden.

Was mich überrascht- die Entscheidung der Kommission geisterte schon durch den Deutschen Fischereitag. Wir haben jedoch mit der Veröffentlichung gewartet, bis der Vorschlag der Kommission schriftlich vorliegt. Der DAFV hätte aber doch schon lautstark protestieren müssen, denn die waren abends bei Gesprächen zu den Fangquoten eingeladen. Aber die Vertrauen anscheinend dem Brief von Frau Klöckner.

Ich denke die Beibehaltung des Baglimit ist auch ein Abschiedsgeschenk von Frau Rodust an uns Angler...


----------



## TeeHawk (3. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> Was hat ein EU Beamter (persönlich) bzw. ein EU Kommissar/Parlamentarier (persönlich) davon, einen Zweig (Freizeitfischerei) bei dieser Geschichte in die Pfanne zu hauen?
> 
> 
> Das sollte zu denken geben!



Guck Dir doch an wo der liebe Kommissar her kommt, bzw. mit wem man es hier zu tun hat. Karmenu Vella ist ein maltesischer Politiker der Malta Labour Party (MLP). Er war Vorstandsvorsitzender der Corinthia Hotel International. Seit 13. März 2013 war Vella Tourismusminister im Kabinett von Joseph Muscat. Seit 2014 ist er Kommissar für Umwelt, Maritime Angelegenheiten und Fischerei in der EU-Kommission unter Jean Claude Juncker.

Fachliche Befähigung: Nach dem Schulbesuch studierte er Agraringenieurwissenschaften sowie Bauingenieurwesen. Im Anschluss war er zunächst als Bauingenieur und dann als Architekt tätig. Darüber hinaus war er zeitweise Sekretär für Dienstleistungen des Gewerkschaftsbundes (General Workers Union).

Ok, fassen wir zusammen: Ein Politiker aus einem der korruptesten Länder Europas, Agrar- und Bauingenieur, Gewerkschaftler, entscheidet über die Menge Fisch, die wir hier in den deutschen Küstengewässern als Freizeitangler entnehmen dürfen. Mmmmh, wo ist der Fehler?

Der Fehler ist, dass die Angelgeräteindustrie, ich behaupte mal, dass die der größte "Nutznießer" der Freizeitanglerei sind, bisher weniger "Lobbyarbeit" geleistet haben, als die Vertreter der Fischindustrie...
Und: Warum kann ein Malteser über deutsche Hoheitsgewässer entscheiden?


----------



## TeeHawk (3. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

und noch einmal: Warum werden diese großen Fangschiffe, die offensichtlich die Bestände am meisten schädigen, nicht verboten?

Diese Beobachtung die Lars vor Fehmarn gemacht hat bzgl. Trawlern, die "mal eben den Belt leer gefischt haben", ist doch kein Einzelfall. Es ist die Regel. Identische Berichte kenne ich vom Darß. Die 3-Seemeilen-Abstandsregel für Schleppnetzfischerei scheint einfach nicht durchgesetzt zu werden.

Die "Kleinen" Berufsfischer leiden genauso wie wir Angler unter diesen "Großen", die sämtliche Bemühungen der Wissenschaft und der Politik ad absurdum führen.


----------



## fishhawk (3. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,

fachliche Befähigung oder entsprechenden Erfahrung ist bei Politikern nicht Voraussetzung.

Frau von der Leyen war ja z.B. auch nie beim Militär.

Deshalb ist es eben wichtig, das Lobbyisten ihre Leute im Beraterstab platzieren und auch sonst Lobbyarbeit betreiben, denn wer selber keine Ahnung hat, hört dann halt auf seine Berater und die öffentliche Meinung.

Da es sich hier um EU-Entscheidungen handelt, wäre der Einfluss des DAFV wohl auch nur begrenzt gewesen.  Trotzdem erwartet man von einem Bundesverband schon mehr Engagement für die Interessen seiner Beitragszahler.

Aber gegen die Fischereilobby haben wohl die europäischen Anglervertereter insgesamt  einen schweren Stand.   

Die Wirtschaft setzt ihre Interessen meist wesentlich resoluter und mit mehr Finanzkraft durch.

War ja bei Dieselgate nicht anders.


----------



## TeeHawk (3. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

D.h. also, dass ich akzeptieren muss, dass aufgrund der EU-Mitgliedschaft Deutschlands ich mir von Politikern anderer Länder vorschreiben lassen muss, ob und wie ich den Fisch an meiner Küste fangen kann. Soweit ist es also schon gekommen. Armes Deutschland!


----------



## Grünknochen (3. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> D.h. also, dass ich akzeptieren muss, dass aufgrund der EU-Mitgliedschaft Deutschlands ich mir von Politikern anderer Länder vorschreiben lassen muss, ob und wie ich den Fisch an meiner Küste fangen kann. Soweit ist es also schon gekommen. Armes Deutschland!




Arm?? Ich fänd's eher beschissen, wenn Europa aus 47 Einzelcontainern bestehen würde...


----------



## Wegberger (3. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo TeeHawk,




> D.h. also, dass ich akzeptieren muss, dass aufgrund der  EU-Mitgliedschaft Deutschlands ich mir von Politikern anderer Länder  vorschreiben lassen muss, ob und wie ich den Fisch an meiner Küste  fangen kann. Soweit ist es also schon gekommen. Armes Deutschland!


NEIN - du musst aktzeptieren, dass die deutschen Angler von ihren Verbänden einfach nicht vertreten werden. Schau dir mal die Initative zum Wolfsbarsch aus den NL an. 

 Wenn da im "Hauen & Stechen" das Fell in Brüssel aufgeteilt wird ... schaut der deutsche Angel-Michel in die Röhre. 


Das Problem sitzt nicht in Brüssel sondern in Kiel, Berlin, etc.


----------



## FlyfishKöter (3. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Arm?? Ich fänd's eher beschissen, wenn Europa aus 47 Einzelcontainern bestehen würde...



Korrekt, man sollte aus dem Ärger über diese Art der Fischereipolitik jetzt nicht in EU-Bashing verfallen. Diese Art der Unvernunft kann man wunderbar beim Brexit beobachten, über die Folgen werden sich die Briten noch im negativen Sinne wundern. Seien wir grundsätzlich froh, dass wir in der EU leben.
Der Grund für unsere Misere liegt eben in der fehlenden Lobbyarbeit.



> Zitat von Grünknochen:
> Woran das liegt? Vermutlich daran, dass es absolut keine Lobby gibt. Anglerdemo steht komplett allein auf weiter Flur. Ich denke, man braucht dringend belastbare Zahlen darüber, wie viel Kohle die Angler bewegen. In dem Geschäft geht's nur dann voran, wenn's um Geld geht. Money makes the world. Und nicht Gerechtigkeit.





> Zitat von Fisherbandit1000:
> Wir müssen aber die Politik dahingehend entlasten, dass die meisten Politiker leider den Wert der Freizeitfischerei nicht erkennen. Daraus können wir ableiten, dass die Lobbyisten (Anglervertreter) in den letzten Jahrzehnten einen miserablen Job in Europa abgeliefert haben.


----------



## Wegberger (3. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,

hier mal etwas Historie:



> 05.10.2010 VSDF –  Peter Mohnert:
> Der Bundesverband hat in Berlin, Bonn und Brüssel immer für eine Verbesserung der Angelmöglichkeiten ohne bürokratische Hemmnisse gekämpft und auf Wunsch der Landesverbände auch im betreffenden Bundesland die Politik in der gewünschten Weise unterstützt. Kein Angler hätte mehr unquotiert und nur innerhalb starker bürokratischer Einschränkungen auf der Ostsee angeln können, wenn nicht die deutsche organisierte Anglerschaft mit Unterstützung der wichtigsten europäischen Verbände und in enger Zusammenarbeit mit der Bundesregierung, insbesondere des BMELV, dies verhindert hätte.


Tja ...scheint irgendwas die letzten Jahre richtig falsch gelaufen zu sein.


----------



## Wegberger (3. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Lars,




> Zitat von Fisherbandit1000:
> Wir müssen aber die Politik dahingehend entlasten, dass die meisten  Politiker leider den Wert der Freizeitfischerei nicht erkennen. Daraus  können wir ableiten, dass die Lobbyisten (Anglervertreter) in den  letzten Jahrzehnten einen miserablen Job in Europa abgeliefert haben.


Angeldemo ist das schon richtig lieb  -> ihr entlastet einfach alle:



die Politiker, weil die Verbände versagt haben
die Verbände, weil ihr deren Arbeit macht
die Angler, indem ihr die Verbände und Vereine nicht arg kritisiert und den gemeinen Angler damit in Gewissenskonflikte stürzt
Bin gespannt ...wie das weitergeht ....


----------



## fishhawk (3. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,

gelten die Beschränkungen eigentlich nur für deutsche Freizeitangler oder auch für alle anderen Angler im betroffenen Gebiet.

Ist die mangelnde deutsche Lobbyarbeit allein schuld? 

Falls nein, macht es das zwar nicht besser, aber verständlicher.



> D.h. also, dass ich akzeptieren muss, dass aufgrund der EU-Mitgliedschaft Deutschlands ich mir *von Politikern anderer Länder vorschreiben lassen muss*, ob und wie ich den Fisch an meiner Küste fangen kann.



Ne, so ist das nicht.

Du musst dir von den Organen der EU Vorschriften machen lassen und die sind nicht nur mit Politikern aus D besetzt.

Ebenso müssen sich Bundesländer Vorschriften aus Berlin beugen, auch wenn  Bayern z.B. nur ungern seine Milliarden an Berlin etc. abtritt.

Fischereirecht ist zwar noch Ländersache, aber TSCHG, Natura2000 etc.  nicht.

Auch wenn man nicht mit allem einverstanden ist, soll man sich als Demokrat solchen Entscheidungen beugen.


----------



## Wegberger (3. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo,

aber bei diesem Ganzen .... muss man doch auch mal die Lobbyarbeit der Verbände und Institutionen klar stellen:

In Berlin, in Brüssel bzw. überall wo Interessen vertreten werden ( ok nicht für Deutsche Angler ) sind Herrscharen von teil- und hauptamtlichen _*Souffleure *_unterwegs, die Wochen und Monate vor einer Deadline .... die Interessen ihrer Klientel bei den Entscheidern vorbringen.

 Aber nicht nur die Entscheider werden gefüttert mit interessengeprägten Info`s ... auch andere Interessenvertreter werden kontaktiert und Absprachen getroffen.


Gute Lobbyisten haben einen undankbaren Job.... sie werden nie ihre Arbeit plakativ nach aussen tragen .... aber haben ihre Aufgabe im Ergebnis erfüllt. Leider nimmt man den DAFV auch nicht war - aber Baglimit und Co. zeigen eindrucksvoll das dieser Laden eine Null-Nummer ist.

 Wenn man aber einen DAFV hat .... scheint das ganze nicht stattzufinden .... und was sollen jetzt andere Vertreter mit Naturnutzern in Verbänden (NL z.Bsp.)  mit der deutschen Naturschutzangeltruppe anfangen ?

 Wie wird denn unser DAFV im Ausland gesehen ? Dort wo in Brüssel die Mehrheiten gebaut werden ?


Und jetzt mal eine weitere Facette: Angeldemo kümmert sich um Westdorsch und regionale Kutter und Tourismus. Das ist Schwerin und Kiel ....... und selbst dort wird das Thema nicht focussiert gesehen. Angeldemo ist wichtig und supertoll was dort auf die Beine gestellt wurde .... nur fehlt mit der rechte Glaube, das das Thema zum guten Ende kommt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wir reden ja immer nur vom Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee. Hier haben wir ja das Baglimit seit 2017. Die Wissenschaft hat hierfür Referenzpunkte (Blim, Bpa) festgelegt, so dass anhand dieser Werte die Quoten festgelegt werden können.

Und beim Dorsch in der östlichen Ostsee? Da ja insbesondere der polnische Angeltourismus mit „Angeln ohne Baglimit“ wirbt, haben wir uns die Zahlen einfach mal genauer angeschaut.
  Also haben wir mal Referenzpunkte gesucht- aber nicht gefunden. Warum? Weil es keine gibt. In der EU VERORDNUNG (EU) 2016/1139 steht unter diesen Werte im Anhang II „nicht festgelegt“. Gleiches gilt für die fischereiliche Sterblichkeitsrate. Die Begründung ist relativ einfach. ICES konnte aufgrund von Änderungen in der Biologie des Bestands noch keine biologischen Referenzpunkte festlegen. Aber beim Westdorsch ist alles sicher? Bestände? Fangmengen der Freizeitfischerei? Das wir Angler nur West- und keine Ostdorsche fangen? Ok, glauben wir das einfach mal.  So schreibt dann die Kommission zur Festlegung der Fangmengen für 2019 „Um zur Verwirklichung der Ziele des Plans beizutragen, ist es daher angebracht, die TAC für Dorsch in der östlichen Ostsee auf der Grundlage des Vorsorgeansatzes gemäß Artikel 9 Absatz 2 der Verordnung (EU) Nr. 1380/2013 festzusetzen.“ 

Was bedeutet das? Wir haben uns die Verordnung 1380/2013 angeschaut. Dort heiß es unter Artikel 9 Absatz 2 dann „Können die Vorgaben für den höchstmöglichen Dauerertrag gemäß Artikel 2 Absatz 2 aufgrund unzureichender Daten nicht bestimmt werden, so enthalten die Mehrjahrespläne Maßnahmen, die auf dem Vorsorgeansatz beruhen und die Erhaltung der betreffenden Bestände in zumindest vergleichbarem Umfang gewährleisten.“ Alles klar? Ich denke nicht!
  [FONT=&quot]Wie sieht denn der ICES Advice für die SD 25 bis 32 aus? ICES empfiehlt eine Reduzierung der Fangquoten von 26071 Tonnen um 36% auf 16685 Tonnen in 2019 bei Dorsch in der östlichen Ostsee. Was mach die Kommission? Sie empfiehlt eine Reduzierung lediglich um 15%! Und das obwohl seit Jahren die ICES Empfehlungen nicht umgesetzt werden. ICES warnt im Advice davor, dass sich die Bestandsstruktur in den letzten Jahren kontinuierlich verschlechtert hat und aktuell keine Verbesserung zu erkennen ist.  Immerhin empfiehlt die Kommission für diesen Bereich eine Schonzeit vom 01.Juli bis zum 31.August. 

Was ist mit den Anglern? Baglimit? NEIN! Die Daten der Freizeitfischerei liegen nicht vor oder werden nicht berücksichtigt! Das ist für den Angeltourismus an unseren deutschen Küsten ein Wettbewerbsnachteil, der absolut inakzeptabel ist. Diese Situation nutzen insbesondere polnische Anbieter von Hochseeangelfahrten aus und werben gezielt in den deutschen Medien um deutsche Meeresangler mit Anzeigen wie „Dorschangeln ohne Baglimit“. Interessiert sich dafür die deutsche Politik? Bisher konnten wir dazu nichts wahrnehmen. Warum hat ICES unter Mitarbeit deutscher Wissenschaftler für diese Bereiche keine Fangzahlen der Freizeitfischerei veröffentlicht? Das Problem des Dorschbestandes in der östlichen Ostsee gibt es ja nicht erst seit letzter Woche. Hätte man nicht umgehend reagieren müssen? Hätte die deutsche Politik hier nicht längst aktiv werden müssen?

Somit wird der deutsche Angelmichel jetzt dafür abgestraft, dass wir jahrelang die Wissenschaft mit unseren Fangmeldungen unterstützt haben. Kutterkapitäne werden bestraft, dass wissenschaftliche Mitarbeiter die Ausfahrten begleiten durften. Bootsvermieter haben das Nachsehen, weil sie bereitwillig Auskunft gegeben haben.

Eigentlich doch nur wieder ein weiteres Kapitel „Fairness und Gerechtigkeit- nicht für deutsche Meeresangler“!


 [/FONT]


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

…..immer weiter in den osten wird die Ostsee sehr tief, bis zu 500meter...


----------



## Wegberger (3. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Lars,


der Exkurs zum östlichen Dorsch war doch jetzt eine Nebelkerze ... das ist doch unnötig.

Doch mal Butter bei de Fische:
Angeldemo wünscht sich "Fairness & Gerechtigkeit" ? 

Was erwartet ihr ? Ihr kämpft gegen XyZ Politiker und Möchtergern-Funktionäre, für die ihre eigene Haut und Standing ein Pöstchen zu haben, ein Lebensweg ist. Selbst der DFV lässt Monsanto-Christel Mitte 2018 noch das Begrüssungswort auf dem Fischereitag swadronieren.

 Und mal ehrlich ... der Zusammschluss mit der Touristikbranche ist gut und clever ..... nur ist die Ostsee gegenüber vor 35 Jahren, heute eine 11 Monate Touristik-Branche.


 Ihr seit ein toller Leuchtturm ....aber leider bescheint einer nur einen kleinen Bereich und gibt keine Sicherheit an der ganzen Küste.




> [FONT=&quot]Somit wird der deutsche Angelmichel jetzt dafür  abgestraft, dass wir jahrelang die Wissenschaft mit unseren  Fangmeldungen unterstützt haben. Kutterkapitäne werden bestraft, dass  wissenschaftliche Mitarbeiter die Ausfahrten begleiten durften.  Bootsvermieter haben das Nachsehen, weil sie bereitwillig Auskunft  gegeben haben.
> [/FONT]


Wir werden bestraft, dass wir keine Vertreter hatten, die diese Themen vorher erkannt, eingeordnet und gesteuert haben. Das wären ihre einfachen Aufgaben gewesen. Hört auf immer imaginäre Schuldige zu suchen .... sondern benennt Ross & Reiter. Angler und Kutterkapitäne werden bestraft, weil sie - mangels proaktiver Verbandsunterstützung .... sich haben instrumentalisieren lassen.

 Wenn irgend ein Thünen-Kopp auf dein Boot kommt - will er doch niemals das du mehr fängst oder besser lebst -> der will nur sehen ob und wie er deinen Freiraum beschneiden kann. Ansonsten würde er dich nicht besuchen (außer du hast ihn selbst beauftragt) ... der hat alleine die Aufgabe bei netten Menschen ...ein böses Erwachen zu begleiten. Wenn Thünen kommt ist der Auftrag klar, habe ich mal gehört .... mache die Zielgruppe platt mit deinen Ergebnissen.... wir zahlen - du lieferst.


Lieber Lars,

die ganzen Zahlenspiele sind sinnig und richtig .... aber sie vernebeln nur die unausgesprochene Leitlinie -> mit den deutschen Anglerverbänden stirbt das Angeln in Deutschland.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ich sehe das nicht als Nebelkerze! In meinen Augen muss man solche Ungerechtigkeiten veröffentlichen- nämlich das es in der EU möglich ist, durch politisch fragwürdige Entscheidungen gewissen Ländern einen Wettbewerbsvorteil einzuräumen. 

Wir sollten nicht immer die Verbände als Schuldige ausmachen. Ich bin doch ganz froh, dass die sich bisher zurückgehalten haben...

Wir Angler haben die Schuld, denn wir haben Jahrzehnte zugelassen, dass wir keine Lobbyisten an den richtigen Positionen platziert haben.

Wir müssen auch ehrlich sein - und ja, da spricht auch ein gewisser Frust mit - wer interessiert sich schon für Angelpolitik? Hier ist es noch eine handvoll User, die Angelzeitschriften schenken diesen Themen auch immer weniger Beachtung, bei Facebook haben wir unseren kleinen stabilen Kosmos- und dann? Dann ist ziemlich schnell gähnende Leere! So werden die Verbände die Probleme weiter aussitzen, ab und zu mal eine Veröffentlcihung im Netz platzieren, zum Kaffeetrinken auf unsere Kosten durch Europa reisen und weiter wurschteln. Aussitzen und sie werden damit erfolgreich sein. Wetten?

Ich vermute in 5 bis 10 Jahren werden deutlich mehr Angler mit Einschränkungen leben müssen und dann werden weitere Angler aufwachen. Doch es wird dann zu spät sein, da wir immer mehr Räder zurückdrehen müssten. Das geht bloß heute schon nicht mehr, denn die Fehler der letzten Jahrzehnte können wir jetzt schon nicht mehr korrigieren.

Ich denke der Zug "Angeln" ist abgefahren, dass muss mal ziemlich klar auf den Punkt bringen. Leider haben es lediglich ein paar wenige in Deutschland erkannt. 

Das der Leuchtturm nur einen kleinen Teil der Küste erstrahlt liegt an den oben genannten Punkten- es fehlt einfach die Unterstützung!

Ich denke der Frust über den Vorschlag zum Baglimit sitzt einfach zu tief bei mir. Ich bin einer der wenigen der heute schon die Folgen abschätzen kann. Die Entscheider über die Schicksale liegen jetzt schon im Bett, haben vermutlich einen leckeren teuren Rotwein heute genossen und an anderer Stelle prüft man die Kontostände, um zu schauen ob es für die Gehälter der Angestellten am Monatsende reicht. 

Niemand macht sich Gedanken über Hintergründe in diesem Land, Ursachen werden nicht bekämpft, Lösungen nicht geschaffen, sondern Probleme lediglich verlagert. Und jetzt nennt mir einen Grund, warum ich an eine Wendung zum positiven für unser aller Hobby glauben sollte?

Ich bin ja weiterhin davon überzeugt, dass wir unsere Klage gewinnen werden. Das wird dann Signalwirkung haben, viele Angler könnten davon profitieren- doch die wenigsten werden überhaupt mitbekommen, was alles getan wurde, um gegen diese schwachsinnigen Verbote zu kämpfen.

Und NEIN, ich höre nicht auf! Erst wenn der letzte Angelkutter abgewrackt wurde, werde ich die "Love the sea" Flagge an meinem Boot einholen. Solange werde ich morgens aufstehen und weiterkämpfen. Ich wurde von meinen Eltern nicht fürs aufgeben erzogen...


----------



## Wegberger (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Lars,




> In meinen Augen muss man solche Ungerechtigkeiten veröffentlichen-  nämlich das es in der EU möglich ist, durch politisch fragwürdige  Entscheidungen gewissen Ländern einen Wettbewerbsvorteil einzuräumen.


Welche Ungerechtigkeit ? Kein Westdorsch wird damit belastet.Nur weil die Verbände ihre Arbeit machen ? Das sollte man neidvoll anerkennen.



> Wir sollten nicht immer die Verbände als Schuldige ausmachen. Ich bin  doch ganz froh, dass die sich bisher zurückgehalten haben... Wir Angler haben die Schuld, denn wir haben Jahrzehnte zugelassen, dass  wir keine Lobbyisten an den richtigen Positionen platziert haben.


Ein ganz klares NEIN von mir. Die Verbände haben eine klare Aufgabe -> Mohnert hat sie sauber umschrieben. Wenn sie dieser Ureigenstenaufgabe nicht nachkommen -> sind sie die Versager -> kein Angler oder Kutterkapitän sollte sich diesen Schuh anziehen.

Und noch ein NEIN - die deutsche Struktur, das schon auf vereinsebene Bewirtschafterinteressen vom Landesverbänden hoffiert werden und die Angler am Gewässer alleine gelassen werden ist ein Strukturproblem .... gegen das der Angler nicht ankommt. Warum wird die Welle gemacht gegen eine Aalfangverbot .... Bewirtschafterinteressen ..... Dorsch ist Allgemeingut.



> Wir müssen auch ehrlich sein - und ja, da spricht auch ein gewisser  Frust mit - wer interessiert sich schon für Angelpolitik? Hier ist es  noch eine handvoll User, die Angelzeitschriften schenken diesen Themen  auch immer weniger Beachtung, bei Facebook haben wir unseren kleinen  stabilen Kosmos- und dann? Dann ist ziemlich schnell gähnende Leere! So  werden die Verbände die Probleme weiter aussitzen, ab und zu mal eine  Veröffentlcihung im Netz platzieren, zum Kaffeetrinken auf unsere Kosten  durch Europa reisen und weiter wurschteln. Aussitzen und sie werden  damit erfolgreich sein. Wetten?


Ja und Ja und Ja .... aber dann macht nicht den Belt zu sondern kippt Fischabfälle in Kiel, Berlin und Brüssel vor die Türen. Sucht euch Mitstreiter aus den Nachbarländern .... die auch die Nase voll haben vom deutschen Angelnaturschutz. Die Gegner leben und nur intern kritisieren .... leistet ihnen nur Vorschub.



> Ich vermute in 5 bis 10 Jahren werden deutlich mehr Angler mit  Einschränkungen leben müssen und dann werden weitere Angler aufwachen.  Doch es wird dann zu spät sein, da wir immer mehr Räder zurückdrehen  müssten. Das geht bloß heute schon nicht mehr, denn die Fehler der  letzten Jahrzehnte können wir jetzt schon nicht mehr korrigieren.Ich denke der Zug "Angeln" ist abgefahren, dass muss mal ziemlich klar  auf den Punkt bringen. Leider haben es lediglich ein paar wenige in  Deutschland erkannt. Das der Leuchtturm nur einen kleinen Teil der Küste erstrahlt liegt an  den oben genannten Punkten- es fehlt einfach die Unterstützung!


Ja und Ja - aber können heute ? Doch mit eurer Power und neuen Denken könntet ihr mehr bewegen als du denkst. Strategische Partnerschaften, seriöse Alternativen, aber das sind Fulltime Jobs.




> Ich denke der Frust über den Vorschlag zum Baglimit sitzt einfach zu  tief bei mir. Ich bin einer der wenigen der heute schon die Folgen  abschätzen kann. Die Entscheider über die Schicksale liegen jetzt schon  im Bett, haben vermutlich einen leckeren teuren Rotwein heute genossen  und an anderer Stelle prüft man die Kontostände, um zu schauen ob es für  die Gehälter der Angestellten am Monatsende reicht. Niemand  macht sich Gedanken über Hintergründe in diesem Land, Ursachen werden  nicht bekämpft, Lösungen nicht geschaffen, sondern Probleme lediglich  verlagert. Und jetzt nennt mir einen Grund, warum ich an eine Wendung  zum positiven für unser aller Hobby glauben sollte?Ich bin ja weiterhin davon überzeugt, dass wir unsere Klage gewinnen  werden. Das wird dann Signalwirkung haben, viele Angler könnten davon  profitieren- doch die wenigsten werden überhaupt mitbekommen, was alles  getan wurde, um gegen diese schwachsinnigen Verbote zu kämpfen.Und NEIN, ich höre nicht auf! Erst wenn der letzte Angelkutter  abgewrackt wurde, werde ich die "Love the sea" Flagge an meinem Boot  einholen. Solange werde ich morgens aufstehen und weiterkämpfen. Ich  wurde von meinen Eltern nicht fürs aufgeben erzogen...


10 % der Betroffenen erreichst du über die Ratio - 90 % über die emotionale Schiene. Solange ihr alleine mit Zahlen rational versucht den Mist zu erklären .... solange seit ihr akademisch korrekt und auf verlorenen Boden.  

Wie hat der DFV erklärt, das Happächen das Grusswort sprechen darf?

Ihr habt aus meiner Sicht eine kritische (positive) Größe erreicht .... entweder versenkt ihr euch selber  .... oder das könnte was werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

"Naturschutz/ Natura 2000 betrifft Gott sei Dank nur die anderen. Warum sollte ich mir als Angler Sorgen machen, dass ich in meinem Kosmos vor der Haustür und an meinem Gewässer beschränkt werde? Ich angle dort seit 25 Jahren, sammle Müll und schneide Büsche. Also, warum sollte ich Anglerdemo unterstützen? Kaufe ich mir lieber eine neue Angelrolle!"

So oder so ähnlich haben sicherlich viele Angler schon einmal gedacht. Das es jeden Verein und jeden Angler treffen kann, zeigt einmal mehr dieses Beispiel aus Howe. 

Wir haben mit unserer Veröffentlichung zum Thema "Grüne Infrastruktur" vor diesem ideologischen Wahnsinn gewarnt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5vtou8pZh4


Es macht sprachlos, oder? Unterstützt uns im Kampf gegen sinnlose und unbegründete Angelverbote- Verbote ohne den Nachweis eines Nutzen für die Natur.

Jahrelang hat man dieses Gewässer als Angler gepflegt, die Qualität hat sich verbessert und das, obwohl geangelt wurde. Jetzt stören Angler?

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...her-muessen-die-Angel-einholen,hamj71542.html


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Ja und Ja und Ja .... aber dann macht nicht den Belt zu sondern kippt Fischabfälle in Kiel, Berlin und Brüssel vor die Türen. Sucht euch Mitstreiter aus den Nachbarländern .... die auch die Nase voll haben vom deutschen Angelnaturschutz. Die Gegner leben und nur intern kritisieren .... leistet ihnen nur Vorschub.



Warum immer "Ihr" und nicht man selbst... jeder Angler hat wie Lars die Möglichkeit etwas in seinem Sinne zu tun..., aber keiner bekommt den Allerwertesten hoch , sondern lässt immer andere machen..., ein allgemein deutsches Problem...., blos nichts selber tun, da könnte man ja Kritik ernten...

Der Deutsche Meeresanglerverband steht vor einer großen Wende, so ziemlich das komplette Präsidium hört wohl auf und es wird händeringend nach Freiwilligen gesucht, die die Ämter füllen..., also ran an den Feind und tut was, statt nur zu palavern... 

https://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/

Das gleiche, was derzeit im DMV passiert, bekomme ich bei etlichen Vereinen mit, man findet einfach keine Leute mehr, die sich von andern ständig kritisieren lassen, und selbst keinen Handschlag tun.

Einige Vereine hören schon alleine auf, weil sie die Regeln um die DSGVO nicht mehr gewuppt bekommen... Die Bürokratie in den Vereinen nimmt ständig zu, die Personaldecke wächst aber leider nicht mehr mit, die Kosten, die man für behördliche Dinge aufwenden muss, steigen auch stetig... In vielen Vereinen gilt schon länger die Devise einfach noch am Leben erhalten, an irgendwelchen Fronten können die meisten schon gar nicht mehr kämpfen, weil ihnen einfach die Zeit fehlt. Familie und Privatleben ist bei sehr vielen Ehrenamtler nur noch Nebensache, ob wohl es eigentlich die Vereinsarbeit sein müsste und die Familie im Vordergrund stehen sollte. 

Also macht euch keine Sorgen, Eure "Vertreter" werden weniger, mal sehen wie lange es noch dauert, bis die letzten "Freiwilligen" die noch die Fahnen hoch halten, resigniert abdanken... Dann könnt Ihr euch wenigstens selbst vertreten, mal sehen, wo Ihr dann Vertretung euer Interessen einfordert..:m

Lars ist wirklich ein Leuchtturm, ein Fels in der Brandung. Er hat sich unbewusst in den Vereinen viele Feinde gemacht, diese sind nicht gegen Ihn Persönlich, sondern es ist ein Erschöpfungszustand, weil einfach keiner mehr Luft für Kämpfe hat und diese ständigen Forderungen nicht mehr hören kann. Man weiß, dass man etwas tun müsste, schafft es aber zeitlich einfach nicht, weil vereinsintern schon keine Luft mehr ist um auch nur die täglichen Dinge des eigenen Vereines zu regeln. Selbst mit Geld können die Vereine nicht einfach so unterstützen, weil es teilweise gegen die Gemeinnützigkeit und gegen die eigenen Haushaltsbeschlüsse spricht. Ich habe etliche Versammlungen von Vereinen in SH besucht..., bevor da die Mitglieder einer Zahlung an Anglerdemo zustimmen, besetzen sie lieber Graskarpfen, weil in irgend einem Gewässer etwas Kraut wächst, was sie beim Angeln stört..., das ist die Realität und das ist Mitgliedern wichtig. 

IN SH ist die Nord- und Ostsee zwar sehr nahe, aber die Vereinsgewässer im Binnenland liegen den meisten Vereinsmitgliedern nun einmal mehr am Herzen als der Dorsch. Selbst für ein Kreisverbandskutterangeln bekommt man bei ca. 5000 Anglern nicht einmal 35 Angler zusammen.. So groß ist das Interesse am Meeresfischen bei den "Organisierten". Ich glaube, dass von den am Meeresangeln interessierten, die wenigsten in Angelvereinen somit im Landesverband organisiert sind. Selbst hier diskutieren ja mal gerade aktiv maximal 20 User um das Thema..., so wichtig ist das deutschlandweit.|kopfkrat

Mich würde mal interessieren, wo die zigtausend um das Meeresfischen und den Dorsch interessierte sind, wenn es um sie persönlich geht

Und dann wundert es auch nicht, das ein Landesverband eher eine Schonzeit für Dorsche im Visier hat, denn das befürworten deren Mitglieder (die Vereinsvorstände) seit Jahrzehnten. 

Ich bin selbst Meeresangler, finde das Baglimit auch nicht toll, habe um das Thema aber auch keine Zeit mehr, weil ich mich um Dinge wie das Massenverbringen von Kupfersilikatsteinen in einen super Lachs- und Meerforellenfluss durch ein Wasserschifffahrtsverband kümmern muss... Das geht alles nur, wenn man sich Urlaub nimmt, denn nach Feierabend trifft man bei Behörden bekanntlich niemanden mehr an. 

Ich weiß immer nicht was sich einige Angler so denken, wo die ganze Zeit herkommen soll... aber wenn man dann zur Mitarbeit aufruft, dann drehen sich 99% der Kritiker dezent um.., man hat ja keine Zeit.

Ich bin sehr gerne ehrenamtlich für andere tätig, erwarte auch nichts dafür, nur mehr als 24 Stunden hat ein Tag nun einmal nicht. Und wenn man keine zusätzlichen Mitstreiter findet, dann bleiben eben einige Themen einfach auf der Strecke, das müssen sich diejenigen, die eben nicht bereit sind, etwas zu tun, eben einfach mit abfinden, so ist das Leben. 

Wer selbst nicht will, der hat schon.

Wobei das jetzt nicht gegen "Wegberger" geht, sondern ich das lediglich als Zitatvorlage genutzt habe.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Falls noch jemand einen Angelkutter sucht...

Und wieder einer weniger! Da haben die ideologischen Schützer in diesem  Land ihr Ziel ja bald erreicht. Mal schauen welche Naturnutzergruppe  nach den Anglern ins Visier dieser Leute gerät und unter die Räder  kommt! 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/kfk-fisch-angelkutter/935626046-211-517


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand einen Angelkutter sucht...
> 
> Und wieder einer weniger!
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/kfk-fisch-angelkutter/935626046-211-517



Ich werde einer der wenigen sein, der wohl die letzte bzw. vorletzte Angeltour mit dem Kutter mitmacht.


----------



## Grünknochen (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> "Naturschutz/ Natura 2000 betrifft Gott sei Dank nur die anderen. Warum sollte ich mir als Angler Sorgen machen, dass ich in meinem Kosmos vor der Haustür und an meinem Gewässer beschränkt werde? Ich angle dort seit 25 Jahren, sammle Müll und schneide Büsche. Also, warum sollte ich Anglerdemo unterstützen? Kaufe ich mir lieber eine neue Angelrolle!"
> 
> So oder so ähnlich haben sicherlich viele Angler schon einmal gedacht. Das es jeden Verein und jeden Angler treffen kann, zeigt einmal mehr dieses Beispiel aus Howe.
> 
> ...






Ich würd die Sache mal genauer recherchieren. Sie fängt mit der NSG  Rechtsverordnung Kirchwerder Wiesen vom 24.8. 1993, also lange bevor es  Natura 2000 gab, an. Allein das Lesen dieser Verordnung ist  aufschlussreich. Und die Story in den Folgejahren geht weiter...


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand einen Angelkutter sucht...
> 
> Und wieder einer weniger! Da haben die ideologischen Schützer in diesem  Land ihr Ziel ja bald erreicht. Mal schauen welche Naturnutzergruppe  nach den Anglern ins Visier dieser Leute gerät und unter die Räder  kommt!
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/kfk-fisch-angelkutter/935626046-211-517




https://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoerder-zeitung/ungewisses-fahrwasser-id20544312.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich würd die Sache mal genauer recherchieren. Sie fängt mit der NSG  Rechtsverordnung Kirchwerder Wiesen vom 24.8. 1993, also lange bevor es  Natura 2000 gab, an. Allein das Lesen dieser Verordnung ist  aufschlussreich. Und die Story in den Folgejahren geht weiter...



Wir können natürlich immer Verordnungen ranziehen, um die Aussperrung des Menschen aus der Natur zu rechtfertigen. Die Fakten zeigen aber auch in diesem Fall, dass sich die Natur dort trotz der Nutzung durch Angler verbessert hat. Beim Naturschutz gilt die Vorsorge, aber ist dieser Schritt wirklich erforderlich? Zweifel müssen erlaubt sein und sind angebracht. Die Ideologie kennt kein Erbarmen!


----------



## TeeHawk (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ihr nehmt immer die Angler selbst in die Pflicht etwas zu tun, aber wer sind denn die Personen, die am meisten verlieren, wenn nix dagegen unternommen wird:

Das hatte ich schon vorher mal geschrieben (Georg Baumann, der eigentlich angesprochen war, hat sich dazu allerdings nicht geäußert):


TeeHawk schrieb:


> _Aber wo bleiben die, die mit der Freizeitanglerei das meiste Geld verdienen. Um geschlossen aufzutreten, müsste man erstmal all die "ins Boot" bekommen, die auch die Mittel dazu haben. Angler und "kleine" Küstenfischer sind da nicht die richtige 1. Adresse. Die großen Unternehmen, die Millionen von Euros durch uns verdienen, die müssen endlich aufwachen. Der jährliche Umsatz, den die in der Angelfischerei tätigen Unternehmen verzeichnen, wird auf über 5 Milliarden € geschätzt und die Anzahl der von dieser Branche getragenen Arbeitsstellen auf weit mehr als 50.000.
> 
> Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann Leben Sie selbst doch auch indirekt von diesem Geld (Anzeigengeschäft in Anglermagazinen). Wäre es nicht an der Zeit sich mit Ihren Anzeigenkunden endlich an den runden Tisch zu setzen und zu beratschlagen, wie man die aktuelle politische Entwicklung und die industrielle Ausbeutung der Meere durch den Menschen gemeinsam bekämpfen kann?
> 
> Sie haben das Geld, Sie haben die Macht. Nutzen Sie sie..._



Es sind doch auch die Vertreter der Fischereiindustrie, die die Politiker so manipulieren, dass ihre Forderungen zu 99% umgesetzt werden und nicht die Vertreter der Fischkonsumenten...

Na klar braucht es Leute, die sich hauptberuflich um die Interessenvertretung ggü. der Politik kümmern. Mir ist auch schleierhaft, wie Lars das zeitlich alles schafft (Ich hätte die Zeit nicht neben meinem Job...).

Aber warum tut sich nichts bei Unternehmen wie Svenson Sport, Shimano, Abu, Balzer und wie sie alle heißen. Warum gründen die keine Allianz gegen die aktuelle Entwicklung und statten sie mit ausreichend finanziellen Mitteln aus? Wenn die Meeresanglerei in Deutschland verboten wird, dann können die in diesen Unternehmen einige Mitarbeiter aus "betrieblichen Gründen" nach Hause schicken und ihre Umsatzzahlen werden weiter in den Keller rauschen , bis zum Nullpunkt!

Warum klinken sie sich nicht alle bei Angelerdemo ein und investieren einen festzulegenden Prozentsatz ihres Umsatzes in den Erhalt oder, mein Gott, dass wäre ja auch möglich, die Verbesserung der "Angelbedingungen" in Deutschland. Der Markt kann doch bei 5 Mrd. Umsatz pro Jahr nicht uninteressant sein. Mit ein paar Mio Euros könnte Anglerdemo der Politik und den Lobbyisten der Fischereiindustrie mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit richtig "Feuer unterm Hintern" machen. Und wenn man letztendlich vor Gericht gehen muss, um eine schreiende Ungerechtigkeit zu korrigieren, dann tut man das eben.

Na klar ist das dann eine hauptberufliche Tätigkeit und man würde sogar Menschen "anstellen" müssen... aber warum nicht?

Kostenlos funktioniert nicht. Das haben wir doch jetzt alle gemerkt!

Und Vereine und Verbände mit ihren paar hauptberuflichen "Hanseln" bekommen nix auf die Reihe, weil sie noch nicht verstanden haben, dass es 5 vor 12 ist und auch ihre Existenz auf dem Spiel steht. Die retten sich dann alle in die Rente bei ihrem Altersdurchschnitt, wenn sich ihr Job nicht mehr gegenfinanzieren lässt.


----------



## Grünknochen (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir können natürlich immer Verordnungen ranziehen, um die Aussperrung des Menschen aus der Natur zu rechtfertigen. Die Fakten zeigen aber auch in diesem Fall, dass sich die Natur dort trotz der Nutzung durch Angler verbessert hat. Beim Naturschutz gilt die Vorsorge, aber ist dieser Schritt wirklich erforderlich? Zweifel müssen erlaubt sein und sind angebracht. Die Ideologie kennt kein Erbarmen!




Bitte nicht alles in einen Bottich werfen. Für diesen konkreten Fall braucht man Hintergrundwissen, um zu einer vernünftigen Beurteilung zu kommen. Lediglich auf den ersten Blick läßt er sich für ne plakative Deutung missbrauchen. Im zweiten oder dritten Blick sieht das schon anders aus. Schau Dir nur mal die lautschreierischen Postings vom göttlich erleuchteten Dauerprediger Matze Koch zum Thema an. Populismus in Reinkultur. Auf das Niveau würd ich mich nicht begeben.

Auf der Meta Ebene sehe ich es genauso wie Du: Verbotsnaturschutz ist ein Irrweg.


----------



## gründler (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Aber warum tut sich nichts bei Unternehmen wie Svenson Sport, Shimano, Abu, Balzer und wie sie alle heißen. Warum gründen die keine Allianz gegen die aktuelle Entwicklung und statten sie mit ausreichend finanziellen Mitteln aus? Wenn die Meeresanglerei in Deutschland verboten wird, dann können die in diesen Unternehmen einige Mitarbeiter aus "betrieblichen Gründen" nach Hause schicken und ihre Umsatzzahlen werden weiter in den Keller rauschen , bis zum Nullpunkt!



Hab ich hier schon oft geschrieben...weil De.für die nicht wichtig ist zum Überleben......

|wavey:


----------



## smithie (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> [...] Populismus in Reinkultur. Auf das Niveau würd ich mich nicht begeben.
> 
> Auf der Meta Ebene sehe ich es genauso wie Du: Verbotsnaturschutz ist ein Irrweg.


 Wenn es selbst auf Behördenebene anfängt, populistisch zu werden und man sich nicht mehr sachlich unterhalten kann... wie willst Du dem begegnen?


Da stellt sich ein stellv. Leiter einer UNB hin und schwärmt darüber wir schön es anzuschauen ist, wenn der Silber(!)reiher am Wasser steht.
Gleichzeitig aber fordern, dass alle Fische entnommen werden sollen, damit die Kaulquappen nicht beeinträchtigt werden (die dort seit Jahrzehnten nebeneinander vorkommen).
Was der Reiher wohl frisst, wenn keine Fische mehr da sind?? Gras? Oder doch eher die Amphibien?





Da wird im Behördengespräch ein Vorschlag der Fischereifachberatung (!) durch die UNB lächerlich gemacht (weil doch biologisch gesehen gar nicht umsetzbar), nur dass sich im Nachhinein herausstellt, dass sie selbst (UNB) mit dem Thema (hier: Teichmuschel) 0,00 Erfahrung haben.


Es ist schön, wenn man de facto Recht hat, hilft Dir aber gar nichts.


----------



## TeeHawk (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



gründler schrieb:


> Hab ich hier schon oft geschrieben...weil De.für die nicht wichtig ist zum Überleben......
> 
> |wavey:



*Fünf Milliarden Euro Umsatz sind unwichtig?* Das kann ich nicht glauben...

Ich vermute eher, dass man sich seit Jahrzehnten das hierfür nötige Geld einfach gespart hat. Lass doch die von den Anglern finanzierten Vereine/Verbände die Arbeit erledigen. Die machen das schon...

Klappt nur nicht mehr...


----------



## TeeHawk (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Ok, das erklärt schon mal die fehlende Lobby-Arbeit der Angelgerätehersteller & Co.

BVA aufgelöst

BVA löst sich auf

Ist an mir vorbeigegangen...


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Lieber Herr Baumann,
> 
> Ihre Aussage sehe ich kritisch!
> 
> ...



Hallo Teehawk, 

entschuldige die späte Antwort (ich duze jetzt einfach mal, ist ja eigentlich unter Anglern und hier so üblich - bitte umgekehrt ebenso, sonst fühle ich mich alt  

Wie schon mal gesagt: Ich sehe vieles in der Berufsfischerei sehr kritisch. Da könnte ich an den Bodden einiges auflisten. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es sinnvoll ist, nun öffentlich auf die Fischer einzuschlagen. Denn wir sitzen im selben Boot und wollen die Fischbestände nutzen. Die von Dir angesprochenen Probleme sollten wir intern deutlich und klar benennen und an die politischen Entscheider herantragen. Wenn es aber darum geht, grundsätzlich für die Nutzung einzutreten (das ist z. B. bei Schutzgebieten nötig) bewegen wir viel, viel mehr, wenn wir gemeinsam am gleichen Strang ziehen. Das sollten wir uns nicht durch öffentliche Schuldzuweisungen verbauen. 

Letztlich muss man wohl auch zwischen Binnen-, Küsten-, und HOchseefischern unterscheiden. Wenn ich von Fischern spreche, habe ich eher die Kutter im Kopf, die ich in den Bodden und der küstennahen Ostsee sehe. 

LG, Georg


----------



## Wegberger (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Dorschgreifer,



> Warum immer "Ihr" und nicht man selbst... jeder Angler hat wie Lars die  Möglichkeit etwas in seinem Sinne zu tun..., aber keiner bekommt den  Allerwertesten hoch , sondern lässt immer andere machen..., ein  allgemein deutsches Problem...., blos nichts selber tun, da könnte man  ja Kritik ernten...


Das was Lars macht, sind die Offenbarungseide der Verbände aufzuzeigen.

 Warum müssen denkende Menschen und Angler, die gewählte Vertreter und Vordenker nach besten Wissen und Gewissen einen Auftrag gegeben haben - weil diese Menschen gesagt haben -> wir machen das - wir nehmen die Wahl an - warum darf man sie nicht an ihren Amt messen ?



> Der Deutsche Meeresanglerverband steht vor einer großen Wende, so  ziemlich das komplette Präsidium hört wohl auf und es wird händeringend  nach Freiwilligen gesucht, die die Ämter füllen..., also ran an den  Feind und tut was, statt nur zu palavern...


 Leider schiebt der Verband die Unlust auf einer weiteren Amtszeit auf die persönliche Ebene vor .... nun mal ehrlich ... wenn alle auf einmal  keine Lust mehr haben - ist das ein Statement .... nur leider lassen uns die Kollegen nicht daran teilhaben ..an den Gründen.



> Das gleiche, was derzeit im DMV passiert, bekomme ich bei etlichen  Vereinen mit, man findet einfach keine Leute mehr, die sich von andern  ständig kritisieren lassen, und selbst keinen Handschlag tun.


Und ? Vielleicht sind Bewirtschafter-Interessen und die Verbandsdoktrin -> Naturschutz vor Angeln und wir sind eure Lobbisten ohne Nachweis doch nicht der Bringer ? Weil die Menschen stimmen dann einfach mit Abwesendheit ab - wenn man sie nicht im Thema abholt. Weiss du was diese Haltung ist ? Hochnäsig und undankbar .... denn das passiert nur, wenn ich als Vorstand meine Mitglieder nicht richtig vertrete. 



> Also macht euch keine Sorgen, Eure "Vertreter" werden weniger, mal sehen  wie lange es noch dauert, bis die letzten "Freiwilligen" die noch die  Fahnen hoch halten, resigniert abdanken... Dann könnt Ihr euch  wenigstens selbst vertreten, mal sehen, wo Ihr dann Vertretung euer  Interessen einfordert..:m


Ich mache mir keine Sorgen, weil diese Vertreter brauch kein Angler. Die letzten Freiwilligen, die Vollborn und Happach-Kasan hoffieren sind heute schon die ewig Gestrigen.




> Lars ist wirklich ein Leuchtturm, ein Fels in der Brandung. Er hat sich  unbewusst in den Vereinen viele Feinde gemacht, diese sind nicht gegen  Ihn Persönlich, sondern es ist ein Erschöpfungszustand, weil einfach  keiner mehr Luft für Kämpfe hat und diese ständigen Forderungen nicht  mehr hören kann. Man weiß, dass man etwas tun müsste, schafft es aber  zeitlich einfach nicht, weil vereinsintern schon keine Luft mehr ist um  auch nur die täglichen Dinge des eigenen Vereines zu regeln. Selbst mit  Geld können die Vereine  nicht einfach so unterstützen, weil es teilweise gegen die  Gemeinnützigkeit und gegen die eigenen Haushaltsbeschlüsse spricht. Ich  habe etliche Versammlungen von Vereinen in SH besucht..., bevor da die  Mitglieder einer Zahlung an Anglerdemo zustimmen, besetzen sie lieber  Graskarpfen, weil in irgend einem Gewässer etwas Kraut wächst, was sie  beim Angeln stört..., das ist die Realität und das ist Mitgliedern  wichtig.


Sorry, das ist doch totaler Blödsinn. Das was die Vereine zermürbt, ist die Bewirtschafterabhängigkeit zum Verband und die lobbyistische Unfähigkeit des Verbandes. Wenn eine klare Linie da ist, die logisch und nachvollziehbar für unser Hobby spricht ... gibt es keine Probleme. Das was du beschreibst ist ein weiterer Offenbarungseid auf diese LV und BV. Alleine gelassen im Chaos.



> Mich würde mal interessieren, wo die zigtausend um das Meeresfischen und den Dorsch interessierte sind, wenn es um sie persönlich geht.


Frag mal die Kutterkapitäne oder die Angelgruppen, die nicht mehr kommen. Und auch hier kehrst du die Beweislast um - was haben LV und BV gemacht um das Thema erst gar nicht hochkochen zu lassen ? Wieso müssen sich Angler sich erklären, wenn die gewählten Vertreter ihre Rolle nicht erfüllen ?


Aus meiner Sicht kann es nur bedeuten, dass Angler und Bewirtschafter heutzutage keine gemeinsame Interessenvertretung bedürfen. Warum ? Weil die Bewirtschafter in diesen Verbandstrukturen zu völlig absurden anglerischen Entscheidungen gebeugt werden.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

*Kompromiss*


2Jahre kein Dorsch Angeln.


und 


ihr kein Geld an Et cetera.


----------



## Wegberger (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Nobbi,


darum geht es doch gar nicht. 

Die Verbandler/Bewirtschaftler haben sich stillheimlich zu Naturschützern/- ausperrern entwickelt. Aus der Nummer kommen sie nicht mehr raus - ohne ihr Gesicht zu verlieren.

Und Dorschgreifer hat es schön beschrieben:

Wer die Argumente in der Öffentlichkeit ignoriert, der bekommt spätestens von seinen Mitgliedern die Kündigung an Interesse.

Dann mag es in der Sache schon zu spät sein .... aber so ist das Leben. Es hätte nie ein Baglimit geben dürfen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Shit Happens

in de.

******* passiert eben


----------



## Wegberger (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hallo Nobbi,


und das schlimmste ist, das dieser System einen Hintergrund hat:

 Die Anwälte, Politiker und Möchtegern-Wichtigtuer, die in ihrer Vita einen gemeinnützigen Posten brauchen .... aber in ihrem eigentlichen Job zu unfähig sind,  ohne solche Aufpepper auszukommen ..... denen haben wir Angler diesen Irrsinn zu verdanken.

Sie sind gescheitert in ihren Job ... und sie beweisen es in der Verbandstätigkeit.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

bei ihren Diäten sind sie sich einig.


----------



## Wegberger (4. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

für Diäten muss du gewählt werden ....

Happach-Kasan ... raus aus dem Bundestag

 Vollborn .... noch nicht mal rein in Kieler-Wahlkreis ... die wussten wohl warum sie ihn nicht wollten.


----------



## Anglerdemo (5. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Nachdem der DAFV letzte Woche in Gesprächen noch gegen eine Schonzeit für Angler beim Dorsch war, so hat man anscheinend die Meinung jetzt wieder geändert und plädiert plötzlich wieder für eine Schonzeit. Da müssen die ja anscheinend neue wissenschaftliche Fakten vorliegen haben, die die Meinung von letzter Woche erneut korrigiert hat. Neue Beschränkungen für deutsche Angler gefordert von Anglerverbänden?

Die Minderfänge durch eine Schonzeit liegt nach unseren Schätzungen - im Gegensatz zur Wissenschaft anhand der Fahrgastzahlen mit den maximalen Fängen der Angler errechnet - liegt bei unter 20 Tonnen p.a., hätte jedoch gravierende Auswirkungen für die Betriebe. Die Entscheidung fällt Mitte Oktober- die Betriebe haben für diesen Zeitraum aber jetzt schon Buchungen vorliegen oder auch Werftzeiten im kommenden Jahr geplant (in der Regel zu Weihnachten und im Sommer). Wie sollen die jetzt noch reagieren? 

Eine Schonzeit betrifft übrigens alle Dorschangler, obwohl Küsten- und Kleinbootangler gar nicht in den Laichgebieten angeln und auch nicht alle Hochseeangelschiffe täglich in diese Gebiete fahren. Also wird hier ein pauschales Angelverbot ohne Abwägung des Nutzen zu den Folgen für die Betriebe. Die Forderung von pauschalen Angelverboten haben wir übrigens unseren Gegnern beim Angelverbot in den AWZ immer vorgeworfen.

Laut dem Vorschlag der EU-Kommission vom 31.08.2018 zu den Fangmengen in der westlichen Ostsee wird es im kommenden Jahr keine Schonzeit für die kommerzielle Dorschfischerei geben- dafür können wir Angler dann ja verzichten. 

Eventuell wird die Schonzeit für die Fischerei ja doch beibehalten und dafür eine höhere Quote zugeteilt. Die Fischer erhalten selbstverständlich Ausgleichszahlungen für die Zeiträume, in denen die Schiffe im Hafen liegen. Da kann man das finanziell schon eher verkraften.

Mal schauen wann der DAFV mit Artenschutz wie der LSFV SH kommt.


----------



## smithie (5. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Also wird hier ein pauschales Angelverbot ohne Abwägung des Nutzen zu den Folgen für die Betriebe.


Du unterstellst denen indirekt, dass sie
a) abwägen könnten und 

b) abwägen wollen.


Ich weiß gar nicht, was ich schlimmer finden soll - bewusst in die Tonne hauen oder fahrlässig?


Aber es geht doch nix drüber, wenn seine (selbsternannten) Interessenvertreter den Gesamtüberblick haben...






Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Die Forderung von pauschalen Angelverboten haben wir übrigens unseren Gegnern beim Angelverbot in den AWZ immer vorgeworfen.



Vielleicht haben das alle nur falsch verstanden, dass der GF zur Anglerdemo gekommen ist - ging es jemals um Unterstützung? Oder stand man schon immer auf der anderen Seite?




So, jetzt bitte für Verbandskritik steinigen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



smithie schrieb:


> So, jetzt bitte für Verbandskritik steinigen...



Verbandskritik? Deine persönliche Einschätzung ist doch deutlich und passend!

Übrigens wage ich eine These zu den Fangmengen für 2019:

Baglimit Erhöhung auf 6, Fischerei Erhöhung um 51%.


----------



## Meefo 46 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Moin.

Und wo bleibt unser Artenschutz sind Angler als vom aussterben 

bedrohte Art nicht Schutz würdig.

Sehe gerade wir stehen ja noch nicht mal auf der Roten Liste .


Beitrag kann spuren von Ironie enthalten.


----------



## smithie (5. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Übrigens wage ich eine These zu den Fangmengen für 2019:
> 
> Baglimit Erhöhung auf 6, Fischerei Erhöhung um 51%.


Das sind doch gerundet auch 51% Erhöhung für die Angler #6


Wenn die 6 Stück am Ende noch durchgängig gelten, kann man das mit dem Baglimit von 3 in der Laichzeit irgendwie gegen(hübsch)rechnen und schon haben wir Verteilungsgerechtigkeit!


----------



## Anglerdemo (8. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Letzte Woche Samstag waren wir bei Fisherman's Partner in Lübeck zu Gast. Alexander Habeck und sein Team hatten uns zum "Moonlight Shopping" eingeladen, um die Kunden und Angler über unsere Initiative, den aktuellen Stand unserer Klage, "Angeln und Natura-2000" sowie den ICES Advice 2019 zu informieren. Das Hauptthema war natürlich das Baglimit 2019, da am Vortag der Vorschlag der EU-Kommission veröffentlicht wurde. Der Erlös vom Grillen ging vollständig in unsere Spendenkasse und so konnten wir uns am Ende über einen schönen dreistelligen Betrag freuen. Wir bedanken uns bei Fisherman's Partner für die Einladung, bei den Kunden für die tollen Gespräche und die Spenden sowie natürlich auch bei Horst und Fred für die Unterstützung vor Ort!


----------



## punkarpfen (8. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hi, in MeckPomm tut sich was: https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...regierung-stellt-200-000-euro-zur-verfuegung/

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, in MeckPomm tut sich was: https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...regierung-stellt-200-000-euro-zur-verfuegung/
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk



Mit der Nachricht habe ich letzte Woche Samstag manch einem Politiker hier in SH das Frühstück versaut, als ich denen diese Medlung per WhatsApp geschickt habe :q. In SH ist das ja angeblich rechtlich nicht umsetzbar...

Wir warten mal ab!

Ich bin froh, dass der Minister in MVP sein Wort von unserem "Runden Tisch" in Warnemünde gehalten hat. Ich war damals skeptisch, als er Hilfen versprochen hat. Danke Till Backhaus!

Natürlich auch DANKE Horst Stark, der damals diesen "Runden Tisch" organisiert und einberufen und somit den Grundstein hierfür gelegt hat!


----------



## punkarpfen (8. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Hi, da fragt man sich nur, warum es in MVP geht. SH muss da mitziehen!

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (8. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, da fragt man sich nur, warum es in MVP geht. SH muss da mitziehen!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk



In SH regiert halt jemand anders, das könnte durchaus ne Rolle spielen.

Man muss ja nicht nur können, sondern auch wollen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

S-H war mal DK ---bis Hamburg-Pauli.

Die Wikinger waren mal ziemlich einflussreich


----------



## punkarpfen (8. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Unglücklich finde ich nur, dass der Blinker ein Video eingebettet hat, welches um die Verbotszonen geht. Eine Vermischung finde ich unglücklich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Mal eine kleine Anekdote am Rande. Im April habe ich mich ja über die  Durchführung von Kontrollen durch die Fischereiaufsicht an der Küste
schriftlich beim Ministerium beschwert, da ein Ehepaar aus  Westdeutschland sich nicht korrekt behandelt fühlte und die Art der  Durchführung der Kontrolle kritisiert hat.

Jetzt interessiert sich die Staatsanwaltschaft für mich und meine Mail... Habe heute Post bekommen. Unglaublich!

Ich mache trotzdem weiter und werde auch zukünftig jedes Fehlverhalten aufzeigen...


----------



## TeeHawk (25. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Wie jetzt? Die Staatsanwaltschaft! Was wirft man Dir denn vor? § 111 StGB, § 185 StGB oder § 114 StGB?

Hattest Du dazu damals im April einen Thread geschrieben? Kannst Du den mal verlinken.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

so weit sind wir also schon#d


----------



## fishhawk (25. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



> Jetzt interessiert sich die Staatsanwaltschaft für mich *und meine Mail*.



Ist das zuständige Ministerium nicht in der Hand einer Partei, die sonst immer  gegen staatliche Überwachung und Zensur wettert?


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

@Lars, offensichtlich fangen sie an Dich als ernst zu nehmenden gegner wahr zu nehmen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Die Staatsanwaltschaft! Was wirft man Dir denn vor? § 111 StGB, § 185 StGB oder § 114 StGB?
> 
> Hattest Du dazu damals im April einen Thread geschrieben? Kannst Du den mal verlinken.



Was man mir vorwirft? Tja, eigentlich eine berechtigte Frage... Zur Zeit hat man mich lediglich um eine Stellungnahme gebeten, es geht um einen Vorfall aus April. 

Ich habe dazu bisher nichts veröffentlicht, da ich aus dem damaligen (unschönen) Vorfall kein großes Aufsehen machen wollte. Mein Ziel war eine interne Klärung mit der verantwortlichen Behörde. Dann erhielt ich die Info von einem Beteiligten, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft eingeschaltet wurde.

Da es sich um ein laufendes Verfahren handelt, kann ich aktuell keine Details veröffentlichen. Ich werde anschließend sicherlich etwas dazu veröffentlichen- über die regionale Presse hier oben. Ich habe nämlich schon einen Plan...


----------



## Hering 58 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*

Lars mach weiter so,lass dich nicht klein kriegen.#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Lars mach weiter so,lass dich nicht klein kriegen.#h




Natürlich nicht, das motiviert mich und zeigt mir, dass wir den richtigen Weg gehen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Oktober 2018)

Fangquoten für 2019 für die westliche Ostsee stehen fest! Wir Angler erhalten nach uns vorliegenden Infos ein Baglimit von 7 Dorschen/ Tag ab 2019. Die Quoten für die kommerzielle Fischerei auf Dorsch werden um 70% angehoben. Also bleibt die Verteilungsgerechtigkeit weiterhin wie befürchtet eine Einbahnstraße und eine einseitige Bevorzugung der kommerziellen Fischerei.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Oktober 2018)

Und dazu ist noch ist die Umsetzung der 'Verordnung Rückwurfverbot' offen...
https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...sche-toeten-duerfen-sie-aber-nicht-essen.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Oktober 2018)

Ein paar Angler fordern ja auch weiterhin eine Schonzeit beim Dorsch für uns Angler- die EU hat die Schonzeit für die kommerzielle Fischerei ab 2019 abgeschafft. Ich denke ich weiß heute schon wo ich die großen Schleppnetzfischer aus DK und Polen am 01. Februar 2019 auf AIS finden werde...


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Oktober 2018)

Der DAFV hat dazu eine PM veröffentlicht. Für alle die's interessiert: 
https://dafv.de/projekte/europaarbeit/item/253-bag-limit-soll-von-5-auf-7-erhoeht-werden.html

Mir ist nocht nicht klar, was die Strategie ist. Was ist das Ziel, wie geht's jetzt weiter? Ich habe heute nochmal ein paar Fragen an den DAFV geschickt. Sobald die Antworten da sind, veröffentlichen wir.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Oktober 2018)

_"Strategie"_...?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Oktober 2018)

Hallo

wenn der dänische Anglerverband ohne Not ein bag-Limit von 8 verlangt, es bisher bei 5 war und jetzt als Kompromiss 7 rauskommt, wen wundert es dann?
https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/natur...ystfiskere-boer-haeves-til-8-fisk-aaret-rundt

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Oktober 2018)

Der dänische Anglerverband hat die 8 aber nicht vorgeschlagen, sondern als Minimum 8 angesehen und eingefordert und das auch aufgrund des Vorschlages der EU Kommission argumentiert! Die Dänen haben nämlich die analoge Erhöhung unserer Fangmenge zur Berufsfischerei (zu dem Zeitpunkt am 10. Oktober um 31%) gefordert, jedoch nicht wie der DAFV auf Anzahl pro Stück, sondern auf die Gesamtfangmenge der Angler. Bei Berücksichtigung der rückläufigen Anglerzahl kam dann die 8 Dorsche pro Tag raus. Bei der "deutschen" Rechnung wäre eine Erhöhung um 31% dann 6 gewesen (auf 12 Monate gerechnet). Da finde ich die dänische Rechnung schlauer... 

Das war KEIN Vorschlag, sondern eine deutliche Forderung untermauert mit nachvollziehbaren Argumenten! Übrigens fordern die Dänen auch eine Ausnahme für den Öresund, da der Dorsch dort nachweislich gestapelt steht...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Oktober 2018)

Hallo

dass wir uns richtig verstehen: Ich unterstelle dem dänischen Anglerverband ehrenwerte Absichten. Aber sein Handeln war einfach blauäugig. Meine Schlussfolgerung:
 Shit happens!
>>> Aufstehen, Staub aus den Klamotten klopfen und dann die Frage: Wie geht es weiter?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Oktober 2018)

Die haben auch in guter Absicht gehandelt und kurz vor den abschließenden Gesprächen dem dänischen Ministerium halt noch ein paar Argumente mit auf den Weg gegeben... 

Wie sich die Zeiten aber ändern! Hat der DAFV noch gejubelt, dass "Frau Dr. HK in 2016 noch das Baglimit verhindern konnte" so hat man in 2018 gar nicht mehr den Versuch unternommen ein Baglimit für 2019 zu verhindern und findet die neue Regelung grundsätzlich gut. Aber ich verstehe den Widerspruch immer nicht so ganz. Die haben nie deutlich eine Abschaffung des Baglimit gefordert (eher im Gegenteil mit der Agenda 45-0-10) und jetzt scheinen sie überrascht, dass das Baglimit wohl als dauerhafte Reglementierung von der EU gesehen wird. Ja, wenn die Politik etwas zusagt. Nur mit dem BMEL kuscheln und Kaffee trinken reicht nicht- man muss auch mal dahingehen, wo es wehtut und nicht immer nur abnicken.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Oktober 2018)

hab heute auch noch auf Radio bob  (Nachrichten) 
Greenpeace sagt-----------sie fischen auf pump


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Oktober 2018)

Hallo



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> . Nur mit dem BMEL kuscheln und Kaffee trinken reicht nicht



Nur anders herum: Ohne Kaffee trinken geht es vermutlich überhaupt nicht. Entscheidend ist doch die Insiderinformation warum Ministerin Klöckner so gehandelt hat wie sie es getan hat. Und was ist ihre langfristige Strategie. Diese Informationen sind nur von den Sherpas aus ihrem engsten Beraterkreis zu bekommen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Oktober 2018)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Strategie kann ich aus den Entscheidungen der letzten Jahre ableiten... Diese "Insiderinformationen" haben uns jetzt was gebracht?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Oktober 2018)

Hallo



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Strategie kann ich aus den Entscheidungen der letzten Jahre ableiten... Diese "Insiderinformationen" haben uns jetzt was gebracht?



Wenn die Erzählungen stimmen, dann besteht das  Kaffeekränzchen  doch erst seit diesem Jahr. Ich habe da keinerlei eigenes Wissen. Aber offensichtlich ist, dass rund vor einem Jahr eine ganz markante Änderung in vielerlei Hinsicht  eingetreten ist.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Oktober 2018)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erklär mir das mal bitte genauer. Stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch!


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Oktober 2018)

das war schon-mal 2006-07 mit dem Dorsch...…….und jetzt ist bald alle.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Oktober 2018)

Hallo



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Erklär mir das mal bitte genauer. Stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch!



Wenn Du auf dem Schlauch stehst, dann musst Du einfach den Fuß heben und das Wasser der Erkenntnis fließt. Soll heißen, geistig bewegen, eingefahrene Positionen überprüfen und adäquat reagieren.
Wenn Du aber sicher bist dass alles unverändert ist, ja dann .....

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Oktober 2018)

Sorry, dass ich das nicht erkennen kann, also den Zusammenhang zwischen Kaffeekränzchen und - ja, was eigentlich und....

Ich denke wir beide stehen aber auf dem Schlauch, denn so wie ich Dich hier kenne, würdest Du Dein Wissen sofort mit allen anderen Usern teilen wollen.


----------



## Minimax (16. Oktober 2018)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Wenn Du auf dem Schlauch stehst, dann musst Du einfach den Fuß heben und das Wasser der Erkenntnis fließt. Soll heißen, geistig bewegen, eingefahrene Positionen überprüfen und adäquat reagieren.
> Wenn Du aber sicher bist dass alles unverändert ist, ja dann .....



Ach Du meine Güte, hier lesen ja nun doch ein paar mehr Leute als FIsherbandit mit. Ich find die Diskussion sehr interessant und würd sie gern verstehen. Warum also die geheimnisvollen Andeutungen und sybillinischen Rätselsprüche? Du hast doch offenbar einen Punkt den Du rüberbringen möchtest?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Oktober 2018)

Übrigens gibt es Menschen, die bei der "Arbeit" bzw. dem "Einsatz" für Meeresangler des DAFV andere Beweggründe sehen, als eine pötzliche Läuterung. Du hast ja den Zeitrahmen ein Jahr ins Spiel gebracht.

Die Initiative Anglerdemo gibt es seit gut 18 Monaten. Der Anteil an Pressemeldungen zum Meeresangeln des DAFV lag vorher bei unter 10%, seit gut einem Jahr bei 40%. Könnte auch ein Zusammenhang bestehen- nur mal so in den Raum gestellt....


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Lars



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Initiative Anglerdemo gibt es seit gut 18 Monaten. Der Anteil an Pressemeldungen zum Meeresangeln des DAFV lag vorher bei unter 10%, seit gut einem Jahr bei 40%. Könnte auch ein Zusammenhang bestehen- nur mal so in den Raum gestellt....



Ja, natürlich. Und damit das so bleibt und Du was bewegen kannst musst Du herausfinden was die neue Situation ist. Ich will, dass sich der DAFV und auch alle anderen Verbände bewegen. Und Du bist einer der Treiber.

Mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Oktober 2018)

Die Zukunft kommt!
das wissen auch die Kapitäne


----------



## Deep Down (17. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich das nicht erkennen kann, also den Zusammenhang zwischen Kaffeekränzchen und - ja, was eigentlich und....



....der Zusammenhang ergibt sich daraus, dass es beim DAFV mittlerweile wohl selbst keinen Kaffe mehr gibt! 

Was hat eigentlich der DAFV jetzt genau unternommen, um das Baglimit für 2019 abzuschaffen oder zu erhöhen? Ich lese immer nur, finden es gut, begrüßen etc! Von eigener Leistung/Einsatz/Erfolg steht da nüscht!


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. Oktober 2018)

Mich interessiert, wie es jetzt weitergeht. Was sind die Ziele, was die Strategien für die Zukunft? Müssen wir uns auf Dauer mit einem Baglimit abfinden, das von Jahr zu Jahr festgelegt wird? Für alle, die professionell unterweges sind (Kutter) dürfte das extrem schwer werden. Denn ohne Planungssicherheit tut sich das doch niemand an.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (17. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Deep Down
Hallo miteinander



Deep Down schrieb:


> Was hat eigentlich der DAFV jetzt genau unternommen, um das Baglimit für 2019 abzuschaffen oder zu erhöhen? Ich lese immer nur, finden es gut, begrüßen etc! Von eigener Leistung/Einsatz/Erfolg steht da nüscht!




Man hat das im web eigentlich ganz gut verfolgen können. Ausgangspunkt beim DAFV war  wohl die Überlegung, dass es im EU-Ministerrat nicht ausreicht, wenn nur die deutsche Agrarministerien Klöckner eine Anpassung des bag-limits fordert (Mehrheitsentscheidung, kein Vetorecht).

Darum hat man sich mit allen Anglerverbänden  der westl. Ostsee kurzgeschlossen und abgestimmt. Eine gemeinsame Position wurde vereinbart.


https://www.dafv.de/images/dafv/Dokumente/Bag-Limit_2019_Position_DDKSE_Final_01.pdf


Und die Angelverbände wurden jeweils bei ihren Ministerien vorstellig du haben die Minister dazu gebracht auf dem EU-Ministerrat entsprechend aktiv zu werden.


Wenige Tage vor dem entscheidenden Ministerrat hat man dann nochmals nachgelegt.


https://www.dafv.de/images/dafv/Dokumente/DAFV_Baltic_Cod_Management_deutsch.pdf


Der dänische Verband hat dabei leider den Vorschlag von 8 Dorschen gemacht. Und damit ist der Kompromiss von 7 Dorschen rausgekommen. Ob es ohne diesen Vorschlag von 8 besser gelaufen wäre ist reine Spekulation.


Unterm Strich eine Verbesserung, aber ...

Servus

Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Oktober 2018)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Wenige Tage vor dem entscheidenden Ministerrat hat man dann nochmals nachgelegt.
> 
> 
> https://www.dafv.de/images/dafv/Dokumente/DAFV_Baltic_Cod_Management_deutsch.pdf
> ...



Hör doch mal auf den Dänen den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben! Die Dänen werfen uns Deutschen vor, nicht von Beginn an gegen eine Abschaffung gewesen zu sein... Das nur mal am Rande! Aber ich finde toll, dass Du das Schreiben vom DAFV hier verlinkt hast- ich wollte das nicht noch weiter öffentlich machen.

Alleine der Satz "Der DAFV hat eine analoge Beteiligung der Angelfischerei an der Nutzung der Bestände erwartet." treibt meinen Blutdruck in einen Bereich, wo vermutlich eine intensivmedizinische Betreuung geboten ist! Nie wieder ohne Baglimit- DANKE DAFV! Die EU (Maja Kirchner) hat das Schreiben vermutlich gut gespeichert und jedesmal wenn ein Angler die Abschaffung des Baglimit fordert holt sie es mit einem breiten Grinsen raus und sagt "Fangbeschränkungen - in diesem Fall Fischart X pro Angler pro Tag - ist eine analoge Beteiligung der Angelfischerei an der Nutzung der Bestände". Schließlich haben die Fischer auch Beschränkungen- Wie zum Beispiel das Rückwurfverbot.

Sie wollen eine analoge Anpassung bei den Fangmengen, aber nicht eine analoge Anpassung der Vorschriften zum Rückwurfverbot? Hat der DAFV bei der EU mit dem Schreiben wirklich dazu Stellung bezogen und und möchte das verhindern? DIe haben doch vor ein paar WOchen noch veröffentlicht das uns laut der Aussage eines BMEL Mitarbeiters kein Rückwurfverbot drohen würde? Gibt es eine neue Verordnung mit einer anderen Forumulierung oder hat man im BMEL jetzt doch mal den ontakt zur EU gesucht und festgestellt, dass es ein Problem werden könnte?  Wie soll ich den Satz "Ein weiteres Thema ist das durch die GFP eingeführte Rückwurfverbot." aus dem Schreiben verstehen? Gilt das Rückwurfverbot bereits? Man könnte denken, dass der DAFV bei der Suche nach der rechtlichen Grundlage zum Vermarktungsverbot von Fängen aus der Freizeitfischerei auf den Artikel 55 (1) der Verordnung 1224/2009 gestoßen ist und jetzt den Ernst der Lage erkannt hat. Denn dort heißt es ja bereits seit 2010 "Die Mitgliedstaaten stellen sicher, dass die Freizeitfischerei in ihrem Hoheitsgebiet und in Gemeinschaftsgewässern in Übereinstimmung mit den Zielsetzungen und
Vorschriften der gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik ausgeübt wird." Ja, und das bedeutet dann im nächsten Step auch Fangbücher für uns Meeresangler...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Oktober 2018)

Hallo miteinander,

irgendwie leben wir hier im AB-Forum in der Angelwelt von gestern. Ich habe es zwar schon mehrmals geschrieben aber ich wiederhole es nochmal:

Die EAA (=im EU-Lobbyregister eingetragener Anglerverband) hat bei der EU-Kommission die Einbeziehung der Freizeitfischerei in die GFP (=Gemeinschaftliche Fischereipolitik) verlangt. Diesem Verlangen ist man nachgekommen. Das ist der Ausgangspunkt.

Wenn jetzt einige Regelungen der GFP dazu führen, dass es in der Freizeitfischerei knirscht, dann müssen die Regeln der GFP so weiterentwickelt und ausdifferenziert werden bis nicht mehr knirscht. Das ist die Zielsetzung.

Und weiter sind wir noch nicht.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. Oktober 2018)

Moin zusammen,

mal ein aktueller Stand zur Klage. Wir haben gestern um 10.00 Uhr die Klagebegründung fristgerecht an das VG Köln übermittelt. Unsere Begründung umfasst 15 Seiten und hat unser Team in den letzten Monaten intensiv beschäftigt. Viele Gesprächsrunden zur Abstimmung unserer Vorgehensweise waren notwendig, jedoch sind wir überzeugt, dass alle uns zur Verfügung stehenden Argumente berücksichtigt wurden. Wir sind weiterhin optimistisch, diesen Prozess zu gewinnen!

Weitere Details und Infos zur Klage und Klagebegründung werden wir in der kommenden Woche veröffentlichen!

Allen Unterstützern ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2018)

Viel Erfolg für euch und somit für uns alle.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Oktober 2018)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg für euch und somit für uns alle.



Danke Toni!


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Oktober 2018)

viel Erfolg und ganz großen Dank für euren Einsatz.
Macht weiter so.


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. November 2018)

Wir versuchen möglichst viele Angler zu informieren- ab 2019 gilt das neue Baglimit für den Dorsch! Vielen Dank an Louis Gäbler von den Lübecker Nachrichten.

http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Ab-2019-neues-Bag-Limit-fuer-Angeltouren


----------



## Hering 58 (2. November 2018)

Danke für die Info,und macht weiter so.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. November 2018)

Auch hier wurde ja schon gefragt, ob das Baglimit für 2019 fix ist- die EU- Verordnung ist jetzt in Kraft und gilt ab 01.Januar 2019! Artikel 7 ist der Artikel zum Baglimit

VERORDNUNG (EU) 2018/1628 DES RATES vom 30. Oktober 2018 zur Festsetzung der Fangmöglichkeit en für bestimmte Fischbestände und Bestandsgruppen in der Ostsee für 2019 und zur Änderung der Verordnung (EU) 2018/120 betreffend bestimmte Fangmöglichkeiten in anderen 
Gewässern.

eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-conten…=CELEX:32018R1628&from=DE


----------



## Anglerdemo (4. November 2018)

Versprochen ist versprochen- wer also gerne mal die Klagebegründung lesen möchte, kann das ab sofort auf www.Anglerdemo.de machen. Dort haben wir die Begründung als PDF auf der Startseite hinterlegt. Die Begründung umfasst 17 Seiten und so kann man sicherlich erahnen, welche Arbeit da in den letzten Monaten von uns investiert wurde. Ich denke es ist mehr als interessant, auch wenn das inhaltlich sicherlich für einige "nicht Juristen" schwere Kost ist.


----------



## Anglerdemo (5. November 2018)

Neben der Klagebegründung ist hier auch noch einmal die Geschichte und die Entstehung unserer Initiative Anglerdemo nachzulesen. 

https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/…/245-angelverbot-fehmarnbel…


----------



## Anglerdemo (7. November 2018)

Große Ereignisse werfen ihren Schatten voraus- die Meeresangeltage in Magdeburg starten am Samstag und die Initiative Anglerdemo ist am Stand von Eisele Seafishing mit an Bord. Da darf natürlich auch unsere Spendenbox nicht fehlen.

Um 12.30 Uhr informieren wir Euch auf der Bühne in Halle 2 zu den Angelverboten an unseren Küsten, aber natürlich auch über die Folgen von Natura-2000 im Binnenland. Auch das Baglimit wird ein Thema sein, also seid gespannt. Wir freuen uns auf Euch!

Selbstverständlich ist auch www.erlebnis-meer.de am Stand vertreten und informiert zum Angeln an unseren Küsten.

Danke Dieter und Michael Eisele für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Anglerdemo (10. November 2018)

Magdeburger Meeresangeltage 2019- wir waren heute auch dabei. Bedanken möchten wir uns an dieser Stelle bei Rainer Korn und Michael Eisele, die uns diesen Auftritt ermöglicht haben. Danke Rainer, danke Michael!

Eine tolle Veranstaltung mit vielen Besuchern, tollen Produkten und netten Gesprächen. Auch für unseren Vortrag haben wir ein sehr positives Feedback erhalten.

Gerne bedanken wir uns bei unserem Team vor Ort für die Unterstützung. Danke Britta, Saza, Fred, Horst und Michael!

Selbstverständlich haben wir auch unsere Kampagne "Erlebnis-Meer" vorgestellt und konnten auch Anja hiervon überzeugen .

Angeln ist geil, aber die bestehenden und drohenden Verbote sollten und dürfen wir nicht ausblenden. Wir müssen uns gemeinsam wehren und mit einer Stimme sprechen. Dafür benötigen wir weiterhin Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Anglerdemo (10. November 2018)

Ein kurzes Video vom Beginn unseres Vortrages. Viel Spaß beim anschauen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. November 2018)

Prima Leute, macht weiter so!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. November 2018)

Das werden wir Brillendorsch! Es kamen ja in der Vergangenheit mehrfach Fragen aus, wie wir uns für die Zukunft aufstellen wollen. Verschiedene Pläne haben wir in der Schublade und aktuell verfolgen wir einen Plan, den wir intensiver prüfen. 

Ich kann aber heute schon versprechen, dass Anglerdemo kein Naturschutzverband oder Verein wird, sondern weiterhin das ANGELN im Vordergrund stehen wird. Bevor wir Angler und unsere Ziele aus steuerlichen Gründen verkaufen, verzichten wir auf die Gemeinnützigkeit. Ich denke im ersten Quartal 2019 werden wir den nächsten Schritt machen. Die Gespräche dazu laufen bereits auf Hochtouren!


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. November 2018)

Ich bin gespannt und zuversichtlich


----------



## exstralsunder (11. November 2018)

Ich drück Euch die Daumen.
Schade- wir haben uns gestern um eine viertel Stunde in Magdeburg verpasst...meine der Rasta Man


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. November 2018)

Der "Rasta- Man" hatte mir schon erzählt, dass jemand nach mir gefragt hatte- haben wir das ja auch geklärt ;-). Ich denke wir werden das beim nächsten Mal hinbekommen, ok?


----------



## Hering 58 (11. November 2018)

Prima Video,mach weiter so Lars.


----------



## kati48268 (12. November 2018)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ich drück Euch die Daumen.
> Schade- wir haben uns gestern um eine viertel Stunde in Magdeburg verpasst...meine der Rasta Man


Und verwechselt den Rasta Man mit mir, 
dem feuchten Traum aller Schwiegermütter!


----------



## Forelle2000 (12. November 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das werden wir Brillendorsch! Es kamen ja in der Vergangenheit mehrfach Fragen aus, wie wir uns für die Zukunft aufstellen wollen. Verschiedene Pläne haben wir in der Schublade und aktuell verfolgen wir einen Plan, den wir intensiver prüfen.
> 
> Ich kann aber heute schon versprechen, dass Anglerdemo kein Naturschutzverband oder Verein wird, sondern weiterhin das ANGELN im Vordergrund stehen wird. Bevor wir Angler und unsere Ziele aus steuerlichen Gründen verkaufen, verzichten wir auf die Gemeinnützigkeit. Ich denke im ersten Quartal 2019 werden wir den nächsten Schritt machen. Die Gespräche dazu laufen bereits auf Hochtouren!


Lars, Deine Bemühungen in aller Ehre. Aber bitte unterstell doch nicht allen Vereinen, die sich als e.V. haben eintragen lassen, dass sie anglerfeindlich sind. Die Eintragung als e.V. ist nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben, hat halt nur den Vorteil, wenn Du Spenden bekommst und den Leuten in Gegenzug einen Spendenquittung geben kannst.  Oder es geht z.B. um das Thema Fördermittel, die Du auch nur dann in der Regel bekommst, wenn dein verein eine juristische Person ist.
Ich habe nichts gegen Anglerdemo, im Gegenteil, nur bitte nicht immer gleich so krass.


----------



## smithie (12. November 2018)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Lars, Deine Bemühungen in aller Ehre. Aber bitte unterstell doch nicht allen Vereinen, die sich als e.V. haben eintragen lassen, dass sie anglerfeindlich sind. Die Eintragung als e.V. ist nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben, hat halt nur den Vorteil, wenn Du Spenden bekommst und den Leuten in Gegenzug einen Spendenquittung geben kannst.  Oder es geht z.B. um das Thema Fördermittel, die Du auch nur dann in der Regel bekommst, wenn dein verein eine juristische Person ist.
> Ich habe nichts gegen Anglerdemo, im Gegenteil, nur bitte nicht immer gleich so krass.


Eine Eintragung als e.V. reicht nicht, um Spendenquittungen ausstellen zu dürfen. Dazu musst Du auch noch gemeinnützig sein.
Ob das Thema Fördermittel rein am "e.V." hängt oder zusätzlich an der Gemeinnützigkeit, weiß ich nicht.

Ich kann hier die von Dir geschilderte Verallgemeinerung nicht erkennen.
Man kann aber auch auf dünnem Eis versuchen, anderen einen Vorwurf zu machen, Hauptsache man hat irgendwas beigetragen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. November 2018)

Ich dachte mein Satz_ "Ich kann aber heute schon versprechen, dass Anglerdemo kein Naturschutzverband oder Verein wird, sondern weiterhin das ANGELN im Vordergrund stehen wird."_ sei deutlich, aber ich korrigiere es noch einmal zum besseren Verständnis:

NEU formuliert: _"Ich kann aber heute schon versprechen, dass Anglerdemo kein Naturschutzverband oder Naturschutzverein wird, sondern weiterhin das ANGELN im Vordergrund stehen wird."_

Ich habe also nicht grundsätzlich den e.V. in Abrede stellen wollen, sondern den Status Naturschutz bei Angelvereinen und Angelverbänden. Ich denke eine Anglervertretung sollte für Angler sein, das habe ich mehrfach wiederholt. Wer Gewässer hegt und pflegt, darf gerne ein Naturschutzverband sein, sollte sich aber dann auch bereits im Namen so zu erkennen geben und nicht in der Satzung den Zweck verstecken. Das ist ja schon fast Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger . Hätte die Abgabenordnung die Vereine nicht "gezwungen" (weil akzeptiert), den Status Naturschutzverband für den Erhalt der Gemeinnützigkeit als Satzungszweck in der Satzung zu verankern, wäre sicherlich der Naturschutz nie in diesem Umfang ein Thema gewesen. Jetzt hat man den Karren in den Dreck gefahren und wundert sich über Verbote an den eigenen Gewässern. Ja, die Geister die ich rief.

Ich habe ja auch nur angekündigt, dass wir auch zukünftig weiterhin das Angeln in den Vordergrund unserer Arbeit stellen wollen- egal wie wir uns in Zukunft als Initiative aufstellen. Also nicht gleich nervös werden und in den Angriffsmodus wechseln .


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. November 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hätte die Abgabenordnung die Vereine nicht "gezwungen" (weil akzeptiert), den Status Naturschutzverband für den Erhalt der Gemeinnützigkeit als Satzungszweck in der Satzung zu verankern, wäre sicherlich der Naturschutz nie in diesem Umfang ein Thema gewesen.



Die Aussage trägt meiner Meinung nach nicht. Wir leben ganz einfach in einem Land, in dem sich (zumindest in den alten Bundesländern) 50% der Leute vorstellen können, die Grünen zu wählen, in dem eine Mehrheit von ca. 70% in der Bevölkerung Schwarz/Grün für die anstrebenswerte nächste Regierung hält und man einen unglaublichen Shitstorm seitens Bekannten und Freunden erntet, wenn man den Rohbau einer Biberburg in einem Fischteich entfernt (mir gerade passiert).

Ein Blick ins Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz genügt, um die Misere zu erkennen:
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayNatSchG-39

_Art. 39
Vorkaufsrecht

(1) 1Dem Freistaat Bayern sowie den Bezirken, Landkreisen, Gemeinden und kommunalen Zweckverbänden stehen Vorkaufsrechte zu beim Verkauf von Grundstücken,
1.
auf denen sich *oberirdische Gewässer einschließlich von Verlandungsflächen,* ausgenommen Be- und Entwässerungsgräben, befinden oder die daran angrenzen,_

Die Naturschutzauflagen seitens des Staates werden selbst in Bayern von Jahr zu Jahr strenger. Die Vereine haben hierbei weder Einfluss noch Schuld.
Guckst du meinen Beitrag hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/forum/in...hereigesetz-auf-gewaesseranpachtungen.342653/


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. November 2018)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Aussage trägt meiner Meinung nach nicht. Wir leben ganz einfach in einem Land, in dem sich (zumindest in den alten Bundesländern) 50% der Leute vorstellen können, die Grünen zu wählen, in dem eine Mehrheit von ca. 70% in der Bevölkerung Schwarz/Grün für die anstrebenswerte nächste Regierung hält und man einen unglaublichen Shitstorm seitens Bekannten und Freunden erntet, wenn man den Rohbau einer Biberburg in einem Fischteich entfernt (mir gerade passiert).


 Ok, und welche Statistik hat davon mit Angeln und Naturschutz zu tun? Alle die schwarz/ grün toll finden, sind gegen Angler? Grüne gehen nicht angeln? Grüne sagen Angler müssen Naturschützer sein? Nur Naturschützer dürfen angeln? 

Hätten wir vor 30 Jahren eine funktionierende Lobby gehabt, würden wir diesen Blödsinn nicht einmal im Ansatz diskutieren. Die Angler haben doch Angler zu Naturschützern gemacht. Wer hat sich denn in Bayern gegen den Artikel 39 gewehrt? Wer hat hier geklagt? Oder wurde abgenickt oder gar mit Zustimmung von Verbänden der Artikel 39 festgeschrieben? So wie zum Beispiel das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü um Fische schlafen zu lassen.

Es ist schon faszinierend, dass es immer noch "Angler" gibt, die den Blödsinn verteidigen! Ich bin Angler! https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angeln_(Fischfang)

Leider haben wir nur Naturschutzverbände und keine Anglerlobby!  Da ist der Fehler im System. Am Wochenende auf der Messe in Magdeburg bin ich am Stand vom LAV SA vorbeigegangen. Sorry, aber der Auftritt war keine Werbung für unser Hobby. Das war sechziger Jahre Style und die ausgelegten Medien waren nicht viel aktueller (Mai 2017, November 2017 und ein DAFV Heft mit einer Angelrute drauf, darüber stand "Natur. Mensch. Erlebnis." oder so ähnlich). Ja, und den Verband halte ich noch für eine der wenigen etwas positiveren Erscheinungen in der Verbandswelt!

Ich denke ohne die vorhandenen Strukturen einmal auf links drehen und alte Zöpfe abzuschneiden, ist unser Hobby bald am Ende.


----------



## exstralsunder (13. November 2018)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Und verwechselt den Rasta Man mit mir,
> dem feuchten Traum aller Schwiegermütter!



Ob du der feuchte Traum aller Schwiegermütter bist , kann ich nicht beurteilen. Keine Ahnung, ob die Tränen in den Augen haben. 
Den Lars kenne ich zumindest vom Bild her aus diversen Videos und Zeitungsberichten. 
Von dir gibts ja nur die Fischlis im Avatar. Wobei ich den linken interessanter finde. (und durch deine "lustigen" Beiträge bei den FaceBook Fragen an den DAFV-welche dann durch die Moderatoren ganz schnell beendet wurden.) 
Ich hab dann eben Rasta Man ganz nett gefragt ob du das sein könntest- was er verneinte.
@Lars: ich habe ihn so verstanden, dass du die Messe verlassen hast. Hätte ich gewusst, dass du dort noch irgendwo rumschleichst, hätte ich mich schon bemerkbar gemacht.
So hab ich mich eben bei Jörg Strehlow durchgefressen.
Den traurigen Stand vom LAV SA habe ich auch gesehen.
Erinnerte mich ein wenig an den Stand auf der grünen Woche vom DAFV
Fehlten eigentlich nur noch die Magnet Angel Fische und eine Info Tafel zum Thema: Fortpflanzung der Wasserflöhe.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. November 2018)

Ich bin am frühen Nachmittag abgereist, da ich noch einen Termin hier in SH hatte. Ich wäre gerne noch länger geblieben und hätte Gespräche geführt. Aber wir haben ja noch ein paar Veranstaltungen im Blick. So werden wir sicherlich noch einmal ein Treffen hinbekommen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. November 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ok, und welche Statistik hat davon mit Angeln und Naturschutz zu tun? Alle die schwarz/ grün toll finden, sind gegen Angler? Grüne gehen nicht angeln? Grüne sagen Angler müssen Naturschützer sein? Nur Naturschützer dürfen angeln?



Ich behaupte mal, dass mindestens 90% der Grünen (und deren Wähler) gegen "Spaßangeln" sind und ein Anteil jenseits der 70% jegliches Angeln/Jagd ablehnt.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hätten wir vor 30 Jahren eine funktionierende Lobby gehabt, würden wir diesen Blödsinn nicht einmal im Ansatz diskutieren.



Die Pferdesportler und Jäger haben eine Lobby, trotzdem stehen beide Gruppen unter massivem Druck. Gleiches gilt für die Landwirtschaft. Eine Bekannte hat gerade ihren Stall mit 5000 Schweinen zugemacht, weil sich das Ganze wegen der kommenden Betäubungspflicht bei der Ferkelkastration nicht mehr rechnet.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich denke ohne die vorhandenen Strukturen einmal auf links drehen und alte Zöpfe abzuschneiden, ist unser Hobby bald am Ende.



Ja, dieses Risiko besteht. Und zwar aus einer Reihe ganz unterschiedlicher Gründe.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. November 2018)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, dass mindestens 90% der Grünen (und deren Wähler) gegen "Spaßangeln" sind und ein Anteil jenseits der 70% jegliches Angeln/Jagd ablehnt.



Auf sicher nicht! Ich habe mehrere "Grüne" in meinem Freundeskreis- KEINER hat etwas gegen mein Hobby, im Gegenteil. Die verstehen (mittlerweile und nach einigen Erklärungen) mein Hobby und meine Beweggründe. Zwei "Hardcoregrüne" waren sogar schon mit mir auf dem Boot angeln. Einer sogar auf Mefo, obwohl auf meinem Boot keine Mefo entnommen wird. Also ich denke Dein Bauchgefühl geht deutlich an der Realität vorbei- ist meine Meinung! Denn ein Grüner ist nicht zwingend ein PETA- Unterstützer...



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Pferdesportler und Jäger haben eine Lobby, trotzdem stehen beide Gruppen unter massivem Druck. Gleiches gilt für die Landwirtschaft. Eine Bekannte hat gerade ihren Stall mit 5000 Schweinen zugemacht, weil sich das Ganze wegen der kommenden Betäubungspflicht bei der Ferkelkastration nicht mehr rechnet.


 Die Reiter haben aber immerhin Frau Nahles, die sich für die einsetzt- weil die Reiter sich wehren. Ok, wir haben Frau Dr. Happach- Kasan. Ist ja fast auf Augenhöhe. Eines haben sie gemeinsam- ich mag beide nicht wegen ihrer "Arbeitsleistung"...

Ich möchte jetzt keine Diskussion über eine Betäubungspflicht bei der Ferkelkastration starten, aber mal ehrlich- irgendwo muss die Wirtschaftlichkeit auch Grenzen haben!


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2018)

Hallo,



> Denn ein Grüner ist nicht zwingend ein PETA- Unterstützer...



Wohl war, mittlerweile wählen ja so einige aus Protest grün, weil ihnen die Volksparteien nichts mehr anbieten und die anderen kleinen Parteien zu weit rechts oder links stehen.

Sollte sich ein Angler m.E. aber schon zweimal überlegen.

Im Zweifel wären mir schwarze oder orange Politiker doch lieber, wenn es um Gesetze und Verordnungen geht, die das Angeln betreffen.

Kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass PETA schon grüne Politiker als Zielscheibe ausgewählt hat, so wie Klöckner , Schulze-Föcking etc. .

Und ob das Zufall war, dass sie ihren Geschäftssitz nach BW verlegt haben, weiß ich auch nicht.

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Erfolg, egal mit wem ihr euch auch herumschlagen müsst.


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. November 2018)

Ich verstehe sehr gut, woher Lars' Aversionen gegen die "Naturschutz-Angelvereine" kommt. Insbesondere im Westen haben sich VDSF etc. teilweise selbst kastriert. Viele Verbote sind erst durch vorauseilenden Gehorsam möglich bzw. in dem Tempo umgesetzt worden. Trotzdem sehe ich es nicht so krass, denn es kommt wie so oft darauf an, wie man den Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband oder gemeinnütziger Verein lebt. Die meisten Jagdverbände sind genau das und setzen sich trotzdem entschieden für die Jäger und Jagd ein. Die Diskussion, dass einem dadurch die Hände gebunden seien, gibt es da nicht. Meiner Erfahrung nach lässt der Status sehr viel Handlungsspielraum und bietet gleichzeitig viele Vorteile. Kurz: Aus meiner Sicht überwiegen die Vorteile. 
Außerdem sind die Naturschutzaktivitäten der Angler ein wichtiges Argument, mit dem wir für Angler werben können. Ich sehe nicht ein, wieso wir darauf ohne Not verzichten sollten. Ich sehe dieses Entweder Oder einfach nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. November 2018)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die Naturschutzaktivitäten der Angler ein wichtiges Argument, mit dem wir für Angler werben können. Ich sehe nicht ein, wieso wir darauf ohne Not verzichten sollten. Ich sehe dieses Entweder Oder einfach nicht.



Ohne den Naturschutzstatus darf man als Angler keinen Naturschutz betreiben? Die Frage stelle ich einfach mal so in den Raum...

Gegenargument für die ÖA: Als Naturschutzverband betreibt man Naturschutz als Hauptaufgabe und kommt somit seinen satzungsgemäßen Pflichten nach- Naturschutz wird von einem Naturschutzverband erwartet. Als Angler kann man das doch viel breiter öffentlich ausschlachten, denn es würde über die satzungsgemäßen Aufgaben als freiwillige Leistung an der Natur wahrgenommen werden- welche andere Naturnutzgruppe betreibt denn Naturschutz in einem Maße wie Angler? Davon mal ab- bei der ÖA erkenne ich keinen großen Unterschied, dass wir Angler mehr Naturschutz als Segler, Kanuten etc. betreiben. Ich habe manchmal sogar das gefühl - zumindest hier in SH - das andere Gruppen uns da voraus sind, zum Beispiel die Kiter. Gefühlt nehme ich dort mehr ÖA zum Naturschutz wahr.


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. November 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ohne den Naturschutzstatus darf man als Angler keinen Naturschutz betreiben? Die Frage stelle ich einfach mal so in den Raum...



Hab ich so ja gar nicht geschrieben. Ich sehe den Status nur nicht als den Hemmschuh, als den Du ihn beschreibst. Welche Aktionen/Positionen ganz konkret kann denn ein Verein dann nicht mehr vertreten? Mir fällt es schwer, da Konstellationen zu basteln, lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. November 2018)

Wir können ja mal eine ältere Arbeit von Robert Arlinghaus zitieren. Zitat "Organisierte und nichtorganisierte Angler unterschieden sich in einigen Aspekten erheblich voneinander. Interessanterweise waren nichtorganisierte Angler tendenziell umweltbewusster als Vereinsangler, während letztere das bei weitem aktivere Anglersegment darstellten." Hieruas könnte man also auch schlussfolgern, dass Angler durch den Naturschutzstatus ihr Gewissen beruhigen und dann draußen in der Natur meinen, mit den Beiträgen sich ungehemmter austoben zu können. So erwarten organisierte Angler ja auch zwangsläufig mehr Fischbesatz und eine Verbsserung der Gewässer durch ihre Vereinsbeiträge- nicht aus Naturschutzgründen, sondern aus egositischem Antrieb des Hobbies wegen.

Ich gebe Dir dahingehend recht, dass Du das so nicht geschrieben hast, jedoch lässt Deine Aussage die Frage für mich zu. Da wiederhole ich mich immer wieder- braucht es wirklich Angler oder eine Angelrute (die ist eher hinderlich dabei) für den Naturschutz in Deutschland? Wir können die Frage (zugegeben sehr povokant) sogar erweitern- wäre die Natur ohne Angelvereine (und damit ohne Angler) in einem besseren Zustand? Wie würden sich Gewässer entwickeln, wenn die Gewässer nicht in der Hand von Angelvereinen wären, sondern sich ausschließlich "richtige" Naturschutzverbände um die Gewässer kümmern würden und hierbei anglerische Interessen nicht berücksichtigt würden. Natürlich will ich das nicht, aber ich denke halt, wir machen uns mit dem Naturschutzgedanken selber etwas vor und viele beruhigen damit ihr Gewissen als Angler. So, und da bin ich jetzt dann doch wieder in der Realität. Viele Angelvereine handeln dann schon nicht mehr im Interesse ihrer Mitglieder, sondern als Naturschutzverband. Die wenigsten Mitglieder interessieren sich dafür, solange sie Fische fangen und angeln dürfen. Verändert sich das jedoch, dann werden erste Fragen gestellt. Gibt es Fisch und Angelplätze dürfen die Verantwortlichen schalten und walten. Ich habe vor einigen Jahren bereits vermutet, dass manche Angelvereine und Verbände vom NABU etc. unterwandert wurden.

Fakt ist, dass sich unser Hobby in die falsche Richtung entwickelt und bei dieser Aussage stimmst Du mir ja zu, oder?


----------



## TeeHawk (16. November 2018)

Also eigentlich spricht ja nix gegen eine Anglerdemo gGmbH (gemeinnützige GmbH). Ihr würdet die Vorteile der Gemeinnützigkeit mit dem Vorteil einer schnell agierenden Kapitalgesellschaft verbinden. Die Gesellschafter der GmbH bestimmen einen Geschäftsführer und dieser bekommt einen klaren Auftrag. Nicht wie im Verein, wo Hinz und Kunz immer noch Ihren Senf in nervtötenden Versammlungen dazugeben wollen und man eins, zwei fix von Hanseln aus seinem Verein auch ganz leicht wieder entfernt werden kann (feindliche Übernahme). Vom Verein würde ich die Finger lassen.

Ihr habt doch in der Vergangenheit als Anglerdemo bewiesen, dass Ihr es könnt. Jetzt wäre die Zeit die Schlagkraft von Anglerdemo auf eine höhere Ebene zu bringen. Und als Anglerdemo gGmbH sollten die Gesellschafter sich aus Vertretern der Angelgerätehersteller, Herausgebern von Angelfachzeitschriften, Angeltouristikunternehmen, Angelläden und Anglern zusammensetzen... Im Prinzip wäre das dann ein Interessenverband der benannten Gruppen! Endlich. Die Landesverbände und den Bundesverband kann man wohl vorerst getrost außen vor lassen.

Und dann sollte man massive Aufklärungsarbeit in der Bevölkerung leisten und über die Lügen der Politik, industriellen Fischerei, wissenschaftlichen Institute und Zertifizierungsorganisationen aufklären...


Aber ich schweife ab. Ich glaub Lars meint, dass er keine Gemeinnützigkeit erhalten würde, wenn er sich nicht gem §§ 52 ff. AO Satz 8.: "der Förderung des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege im Sinne des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes und der Naturschutzgesetz der Länder, des Umweltschutzes, des Küstenschutzes und des Hochwasserschutzes;" verschreibt, so wie es anscheinend alle Anglervereine und -verbände getan haben. Ich denke da kommen noch andere Zwecke in Frage. Z.B. 

14. die Förderung des Tierschutzes;
Ziel ist ja u.a. ein Verhindern der Überfischung der Ostsee.

16. die Förderung von Verbraucherberatung und Verbraucherschutz;
Nach dieser Definition des Verbraucherschutzes (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verbraucherschutz) wäre das Handeln von Anglerdemo durch aus als Verbraucherschutz anzusehen, denn wir Angler sind ja auch "Verbraucher".

23. die Förderung der Tierzucht, der Pflanzenzucht, der Kleingärtnerei, des traditionellen Brauchtums einschließlich des Karnevals, der Fastnacht und des Faschings, der Soldaten- und Reservistenbetreuung, des Amateurfunkens, des Modellflugs und des Hundesports;
Traditionelles Brauchtum...

5. die Förderung von Kunst und Kultur;
Kultur. Gehört es nicht zu unserem kulturellen Erbe mit der Handangel Fische zu fangen?

1. die Förderung von Wissenschaft und Forschung;
Ohne Hilfe der Anglerschaft wird wohl kein Institut jemals verlässliche Zahlen über die Auswirkungen der Freitzeitangler haben können.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. November 2018)

Die Gemeinnütigkeit ist nicht unser Ziel, da wir dann einfach immer Gefahr laufen, diese durch (falsche) Aktivitäten wieder zu verlieren. Aber wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an einer Lösung und ich denke wir befinden uns auf der Zielgeraden. Da wir verschiedene Fristen berücksichtigen müssen, ist weiterhin das erste Quartal 2019 unser Ziel. Wir haben die Ärmel hochgekrempelt und wissen bereits heute einige Verantwortliche hinter unserem neuen Konzept.

Ich möchte aber auch anmerken, dass meine persönliche Zukunft im neuen Konzept völlig offen ist! Sollte es jemanden geben, der in unserem Augen die Ziele erreichen und umsetzen kann, würden wir dieser Person das Vertrauen aussprechen. Es geht (und ging) nicht um meine Person, sondern immer ausschließlich um unser Hobby. Jeder der die Geschichte von Anglerdemo von Beginn an verfolgt hat, kann sich eventuell daran erinnern, dass ich erst mit der Podiumsdiskussion auf Fehmarn in die Öffentlichkeit gerückt bin. Dafür wurde ich damals von unserem Team ausgewählt und habe zugesagt, damit Anglerdemo ein Gesicht bekommt. Sollte also jemand zukünftig für die Aufgabe besser geeignet sein und zur Verfügung stehen, wäre das sofort sein Job- im Interesse des Angelns!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. November 2018)

Und noch etwas- wenn die Bevölkerung in D bei Umfragen in einem ähnlichen Verhältnis antwortet bei "Angeln ist sinnlose Tierquälerei" und "Angler schützen die Gewässer/ Natur" haben manche Verantwortliche wohl noch erheblichen Bedarf an ÖA. Oder wenn 80% der Bevölkerung Angeln als sinnvoll ansehen, spielt in der Bevölkerung der Naturschutz durch Angler eine eher untergeordnete Rolle bzw. sieht Angler und Naturschutz in keinem Zusammenhang.

Macht Euch doch mal den Spaß und fragt im Kollegenkreis, Freundeskreis und in der Familie die "Nichtangler" nach der Hauptaufgabe eines Angelvereins...


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. November 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass sich unser Hobby in die falsche Richtung entwickelt und bei dieser Aussage stimmst Du mir ja zu, oder?



Die Rahmenbedingungen für unser Hobby werden definitiv immer schlechter, vollkommene Zustimmung. Die Natur braucht sicherlich keine Angler. Aber wir Angler brauchen die Natur, denn sonst haben wir nichts mehr, wo wir angeln können. Ich sehe es schon so, dass ich als Naturnutzer eine Verantwortung der Natur gegenüber habe. Das wirst Du ja bestimmt nicht in Abrede stellen. Zur Wahrnehmung muss man sicherlich nicht in einem Angel-Naturschutzverein sein. Aber es hindert halt auch nicht und öffnet einige Türen. Aber da drehen wir uns wohl im Kreis. Ist letztlich eine Millimeterdiskussion und es gibt wichtigere Baustellen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. November 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Gemeinnütigkeit ist nicht unser Ziel, da wir dann einfach immer Gefahr laufen, diese durch (falsche) Aktivitäten wieder zu verlieren. Aber wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an einer Lösung und ich denke wir befinden uns auf der Zielgeraden. Da wir verschiedene Fristen berücksichtigen müssen, ist weiterhin das erste Quartal 2019 unser Ziel. Wir haben die Ärmel hochgekrempelt und wissen bereits heute einige Verantwortliche hinter unserem neuen Konzept.
> 
> Ich möchte aber auch anmerken, dass meine persönliche Zukunft im neuen Konzept völlig offen ist! Sollte es jemanden geben, der in unserem Augen die Ziele erreichen und umsetzen kann, würden wir dieser Person das Vertrauen aussprechen. Es geht (und ging) nicht um meine Person, sondern immer ausschließlich um unser Hobby. Jeder der die Geschichte von Anglerdemo von Beginn an verfolgt hat, kann sich eventuell daran erinnern, dass ich erst mit der Podiumsdiskussion auf Fehmarn in die Öffentlichkeit gerückt bin. Dafür wurde ich damals von unserem Team ausgewählt und habe zugesagt, damit Anglerdemo ein Gesicht bekommt. Sollte also jemand zukünftig für die Aufgabe besser geeignet sein und zur Verfügung stehen, wäre das sofort sein Job- im Interesse des Angelns!



Ich bin gespannt. Aber mal ehrlich: Wer sonst als Du sollte das können bzw. die Energie haben? Ich glaube nicht, dass da jetzt allzuviele spontan die Arme hochreißen.


----------



## torstenhtr (16. November 2018)

"Millimeterdiskussionen" ??
Ich sehe keine "Lars' Aversionen" sondern schlicht gesunden Menschenverstand.

Wir hatten dieses Thema hier schon einmal diskutiert, ich will einmal kurz sortieren:

(1) Gemeinnützigkeit

.. gewährleistet steuerliche Vorteile aber kann auch entscheidende Nachteile haben. Vgl. u.a. [1]
"[..] Der Verein wird in seiner Handlungsfreiheit nicht unerheblich eingeschränkt [..]".
Insb. kritisch und existenzbedrohend kann sein, wenn die Gemeinnützigkeit wieder aberkannt wird.

Für Angelvereine gelten nach wie vor die BMF-Schreiben (wie [2]), Zitat:

"[..] können Vereine, deren satzungsmäßiger Zweck die Förderung der nichtgewerblichen Fischerei ist (Anglervereine), unter dem
Gesichtspunkt der Förderung des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege als gemeinnützig anerkannt
werden. [..]" 

Es gibt einige weitere Aspekte, die als gemeinnützig anerkannt sind wie Casting als Sport, aber das praktische Angeln an sich ist keine gemeinnützig anerkannte Freizeitaktivität. Von den Verbänden gab es auch nie Bestrebungen, dagegen zu klagen.

(2) Status als anerkannte Naturschutzvereinigung

.. bedeutet, das Natur/Umweltschutz *überwiegend* gefördert werden *muss*.

Zitat aus [3]:
"[..]  Darüber hinaus ist entscheidend, dass die Vereinigung die Ziele des Umweltschutzes vorwiegend fördert. „Vorwiegend“ bedeutet, dass die in der Satzung genannten Ziele des Umweltschutzes der prägende Zweck oder der Hauptzweck der Vereinigung sein müssen. [..]"

Das ist ein entscheidener Nachteil, da dann Angeln als Naturnutzung nicht mehr vordergründig vertreten werden kann
(-> gutes Beispiel ist die praktische Politik des DAFV).

Es gab/gibt auch Angelverbände die keine anerkannte Naturschutzverbände sind bzw. waren, wie der DAV oder der LAVB - meiner Meinung nach wurde eine deutlich anglerfreundlichere Politik vertreten. 

--

Ich sehe nicht, wie beide Punkte (1) und (2) irgendeinen Sinn für "Anglerdemo" ergeben sollten - weil Anglerdemo (wenn ich richtig liege) ein
Zusammenschluss von Anglern/Kutterbetreibern (-> Naturnutzern) ist und man gegen Schutzgebietsbestimmungen klagt.
Bevor man eine Organsationsform wählt, sollte man ganz genau Vor-/Nachteile abwägen.

Lars:
> Fakt ist, dass sich unser Hobby in die falsche Richtung entwickelt und bei dieser Aussage stimmst Du mir ja zu, oder?

Das Hobby selbst nicht (Angeln bleibt eine sinnvolle Freizeitaktivität/Nutzung der Natur) aber die Verbände/Verbandler haben sich in die falsche Richtung entwickelt/bewegt.

Viele Grüße,
Torsten

--

[1] http://www.marktplatz-verein.de/vereinslexikon/gemeinnuetzigkeit---vor--und-nachteile.php
[2] 2. BMF-Schreiben vom 19.09.1995, IV B 7 - S 0170 - 84/95
[3] https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/them...en/voraussetzungen-der-anerkennung#textpart-1


----------



## kati48268 (16. November 2018)

*Offtopic:*


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, dass mindestens 90% der Grünen (und deren Wähler) gegen "Spaßangeln" sind und ein Anteil jenseits der 70% jegliches Angeln/Jagd ablehnt.


Es kommt immer darauf an, wie man fragt!
Beispiel
_- sind Sie dagegen, dass Angler aus Spaß Fische fangen und dann zurück schmeißen?
- sollte ein Angler selbst entscheiden, welchen Fisch er verwertet und welcher wieder schwimmen dürfen anstatt sinnlos getötet & evtl. sogar entsorgt werden zu müssen?_
Ich behaupte, du kriegst (nicht nur bei Grünen) auf beide Fragen zu 90% ein "ja",
kannst aus beiden je nachdem eine Position pro/contra Release untermauern.
Und genau so läuft das bei ganz vielen Umfragen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. November 2018)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass da jetzt allzuviele spontan die Arme hochreißen.


 Das befürchte ich auch . Ich möchte ja auch nicht aufhören- aber es geht ausschließlich um unsere Ziele. Die sind halt nicht zwingend mit meiner Person verknüpft. Ich denke halt es gibt auch andere/ bessere. Wenn wir denjenigen finden und der Bock hat, dann wird er das Kommando führen. 



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Das Hobby selbst nicht (Angeln bleibt eine sinnvolle Freizeitaktivität/Nutzung der Natur) aber die Verbände/Verbandler haben sich in die falsche Richtung entwickelt/bewegt.



Ja, aber bewusst! Es geht ja soweit, dass nichtorganisierte Angler in manchen Augen "Nur- Naturnutzer" sind, organisierte Angler hingegen Naturschützer. Wer ist denn der bessere Naturschützer- der Angler mit 50.- Euro Jahresbeitrag im Verein und "ohne Arbeitseinsatz" oder der nichtorganisierte Angler, der im Jahr mehrere Stunden Müll in seiner Stadt - unabhängig vom Angeln - sammelt? Wer darf denn jetzt von sich behaupten Naturschützer zu sein? Beide? Beide sind Angler, das ist wieder ein Fakt! Darauf will ich immer wieder hinaus. Angler sind per se keine Naturschützer, sondern Angler und somit Naturnutzer. 

Unser Hobby entwickelt sich in die falsche Richtung, jedoch gewollt. Oder wo bleibt der Aufschrei der Angler? 

Auch wenn wir jeden Tag ein paar Angler mehr erreichen und von unseren Zielen überzeugen können, so ist es immer noch "Stückwerk". Deshalb wollen und werden wir unsere Reichweite und Schlagkraft erhöhen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. November 2018)

Die Homepage www.anglerdemo.de wird in den kommenden Tagen wegen Neugestaltung vom Netz genommen.

Danach werden wir in neuem Look wieder für Euch da sein.

In der Zwischenzeit sind wir natürlich auch auf Facebook für Euch da.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis!


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. November 2018)

WIR FISCHEN.SH – so heißt die neue Fischereimarke Schleswig- Holsteins. Dabei geht es tatsächlich um die Fischerei und nicht nur um den Fisch- von Aquakultur bis Angeltourismus.

Der Satz „Wir fischen“ ist zugleich eine Einladung an alle Liebhaber von Schleswig- Holstein an diesem wichtigen Aspekt nordischer Identität teilzuhaben.

„Wir fischen“- tragt diese Marke mit uns ins Land und auch weiter nach Süden. In die Herzen der Menschen. Denn das ist ein Stück unserer Geschichte und unserer Heimat. Ihr seid willkommen bei uns!

Am Rande der Vorstellung in der Siegfried- Werft in Eckernförde haben wir noch ein nettes Gespräch mit unserem Ministerpräsidenten Daniel Günther führen können. 





Wir stehen ja seit längerem im Austausch mit Daniel Günther. Wir haben Daniel Günther natürlich über die aktuelle Situation im Angeltourismus unterrichtet. Weitere Themen waren unter anderem die Verteilung der Fischereiabgabe in Schleswig- Holstein, die Aufgaben des Fischereiabgabeausschusses sowie eine geplante Studie zum Angeln in Schleswig- Holstein. Wir haben vereinbart, dass wir uns zu diesen Themen kurzfristig erneut austauschen werden, da aktuell noch viele Fragen offen sind.

Zu der geplanten Studie zum Angeln in Schleswig- Holstein und zur Fischereiabgabe in Schleswig- Holstein werden wir in Kürze weitere Einzelheiten veröffentlichen.

Von unserer Seite waren wir mit Thomas Deutsch, Fred Karnatz und Lars Wernicke eingeladen und vor Ort. Nebenbei konnten wir noch einige interessante Gespräche mit Verantwortlichen aus Politik, Behörden, Verbänden und auch aus der Fischerei führen. Einmal mehr hat sich gezeigt, dass Angler und Fischer in einem Boot sitzen- gemeinsam sind wir stark! Für uns war das ein gelungener Abend!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. November 2018)

WIR FISCHEN.SH- bereits gestern haben wir Euch über die neue Fischereimarke in Schleswig- Holstein informiert. Auch der NDR berichtet über die heimische Fischerei und über WIR FISCHEN.SH.

In Schleswig- Holstein wissen die wohl noch alle Kinder, dass Fische nicht rechteckig sind.

Heimischer Fisch aus heimischen Gewässern, von Fischern und Anglern.

Kein echter Norden ohne Fisch! Kein echter Norden ohne Fischerei! Kein echter Norden ohne Angler!

Doch wie lange bleibt das noch so?

Gestern in Eckernförde kam auch Dr. Dieter Bohn - Geschäftsführer des Landessportfischerverbandes SH - zu Wort. Seine Worte sind uns in Erinnerung geblieben. "Uns Sportfischern geht es gut. Wir haben in diesem Jahr 5000 Menschen im Naturschutz ausgebildet. Wir sind der größte Naturschutzverband in SH".

Kein Wort zum Angeln! Kein Wort zu Anglern! Kein Wort zu Natura 2000! Kein Wort zu Angelverboten! Kein Wort zum Angeltourismus! Kein Wort zu den Verlusten an Hochseeangelschiffen! Kein Wort zu den in der Existenz bedrohten Familien im Angeltourismus!

Wir kämpfen für Angler! Uns interessieren die Familien, die von der Tradition "Hochseeangeln" leben! Wir interessieren uns für die Probleme der Meeresangler!

Ja, wir werden kämpfen! Damit auch unsere Enkelkinder noch wissen, dass Fische nicht rechteckig sind!

Schaut Euch doch einfach mal die Menschen hinter den Fischen an- so zum Beispiel Conny aus Heikendorf. Ein Original von unserer Küste!

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schl...ins-Fischer-werben-gemeinsam,fischer1044.html


----------



## Wollebre (27. November 2018)

_Kein Wort zum Angeln! Kein Wort zu Anglern! Kein Wort zu Natura 2000! Kein Wort zu Angelverboten! Kein Wort zum Angeltourismus! Kein Wort zu den Verlusten an Hochseeangelschiffen! Kein Wort zu den in der Existenz bedrohten Familien im Angeltourismus!_

Die Personen die den Herrn mal gewählt haben scheinen doch mit der Amtsführung wunschlos glücklich zu sein. Von einem Proteststurm jedenfalls nichts gelesen....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. November 2018)

Der ist hauptamtlich tätig, also Angestellter, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.... Stören scheint es trotzdem niemanden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. November 2018)

ein hauptamtlicher Naturschutzausbilder mit Fachrichtung Angelverbotspolitik


----------



## Wollebre (28. November 2018)

wenn das so sein sollte, fällt mir ein alter Spruch ein. Zweitklassige Manager können nur drittklassiges Personal einstellen....


----------



## Meefo 46 (28. November 2018)

Moin .

Was wundert ihr euch, haben die schon Irgendwann etwas für Angler oder das Angeln getan.


----------



## sebwu (28. November 2018)

nochmal meinen respekt an das team von anglerdemo, ihr seid immer da wo ihr sein müsst. 
vielen dank für euren einsatz.


----------



## TeeHawk (29. November 2018)

Jetzt ist die komplette Reportage online vom Fischer Conny Fischer aus Heikendorf:

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...ischer-immer-Fischer,dienordreportage924.html

wusste doch, dass mir Conny Fischer irgendwie bekannt vorkam:






Da gibt er Hr. Zimmermann bei 1:59 richtig contra...


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. November 2018)

Gibt es die Rede des GF irgendwo zum Nachlesen? Wahrscheinlich nicht oder? Fällt tatsächlich schwer zu glauben, dass ein Angelfunktionär kein Wort über die prekäre Situation verliert.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. November 2018)

Leider noch nichts dazu gefunden Georg- ich habe schon die paar Artikel im Netz durchstöbert. Ich habe auch mit 3 anderen Zuhörern - vor meiner Veröffentlichung - Rücksprache gehalten, ob die Aussagen so gefallen sind. Alle 3 haben das bestätigt- nicht das ich hier etwas falsch wiedergebe....

Kurze Anekdote am Rande. Ich stand dort neben einer mir bis dahin unbekannten Frau bei der Vorstellung. Als diese Aussagen von Dr. Bohn kamen, legte sie mir die Hand auf die Schulter und sagte "Ruhig bleiben. Blutdruck runterfahren". Man muss mir angesehen haben, dass ich echte Probleme hatte, nicht abzudrehen und die Kontrolle zu verlieren.

Ich habe gestern mit einem Teilnehmer der Veranstaltung telefoniert (aus der Politik). Der sagte zu mir "Solche Aussagen helfen Euch auch nicht wirklich". Was soll ich da noch antworten...

Dr. Bohn hat ja eigentlich auch nicht unrecht! Wenn man den Verband sich anschaut, haben die ja keine Probleme. Den Westensee von den Mitgliedern geschenkt bekommen, der Topf der Fischereiabgabe ist auch durch den Angeltourismus und den Meeresanglern gut gefüllt und die Gelder werden ja gerne vom Verband abgeschöpft. Man kann mit der Kohle der Angler diverese Naturschutzprojekte umsetzen und sich damit in den Medien profilieren. Läuft für den Verband und als zahlendes Vieh ist der Angeltourist gerne gesehen. Da können doch ein paar hundert Menschen ruhig ihren Arbeitsplatz verlieren- wenn es denn den Sportfischern gut geht und man 5000 Naturschützer ausgebildet hat. Ich glaube es wäre dem Verband nur noch lieber, wenn die Touristen die Fischereiabgabe zahlen würden, aber nicht nach SH einreisen und angeln...


----------



## TeeHawk (29. November 2018)

Also schwer zu glauben ist das nicht. Angelverbände haben mit Angeln ja offensichtlich nicht mehr viel am Hut. Also eigentlich müsste man das Wort Angel und Fischer sogar aus dem Namen streichen, da er ja irreführend ist. Aus DAFV würde also DNSV (Deutscher Naturschützer Verband), aus Deutscher Meeresangler-Verband - Deutscher Meeresnaturschützer Verband, aus Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern - Landesnaturschützerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern usw. ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. November 2018)

Mit dem DMV e.V. haben wir - zumindest zeitweise - gut und vertrauensvoll zusammengearbeitet. Dort läuft ja anscheinend aktuell der große Umbruch. Mal schauen wie es dort weitergeht...


----------



## TeeHawk (29. November 2018)

Eigentlich wäre so eine "Nordreportage" doch auch ein gutes Mittel die aktuelle Situation einem breiteren Publikum zu präsentieren. Vorausgesetzt man gerät an den richtigen Redakteur...


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. November 2018)

Ich habe bei Herrn Dr. Bohn mal nachgefragt. Telefonisch war er nicht zu erreichen, also habe ich eine Email geschickt. Sobald ich was habe, wird's hier natürlich veröffentlicht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. November 2018)

Dr. Bohn, Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH hat vorhin auf die per Email übermittelten Fragen geantwortet. Die möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten. Im gleichen Atemzug hat er mich in die GS nach SH eingeladen, um über die aktuelle Angelpolitik zu sprechen. Das nehme ich sehr gerne an und werde dann natürlich berichten. Wird aber erst nächstes Jahr was. 

*NACHFRAGE BEI DR BOHN, GF LSFV-SH*

*1. Ist es richtig, dass Sie in Ihrer Rede mit „keinem Wort“ vom Angeln, sondern lediglich von den Naturschutzleistungen der Angler gesprochen haben?*

Nein.
*

2. Wie steht Ihr Verband zu den Angelverboten in Rahmen von Natura 2000? Wie setzt er sich gegen diese Verbote ein?*

Unser Verband erwartet bei jeglichen Einschränkungen von Persönlichkeitsrechten, dass die verfassungsgemäßen Schranken beachtet werden. Dazu gehört zumindest, dass Verbote fachlich/sachlich belastbar begründet werden. Das ist bei der Ausweisung der Schutzgebiete in der AWZ nicht geschehen. Da es sich um ein Verbot handelt, das von einem Bundesministerium ausgesprochen wurde, unterstützen wir unseren Bundesverband dabei, anglerische Einschränkungen zu verringern.

*3. Wie beurteilen Sie das Kuttersterben infolge des Bag Limits? Was tut Ihr Verband dagegen?*

Unser Verband wird von seinen Mitgliedern getragen. Deren Interessen müssen unsere Verbandsarbeit bestimmen. Wir glauben, die Erhöhung der Tagesfangbegrenzung auf sieben Dorsche entspricht den Interessen unserer Mitglieder. Allerdings halten wir weiterhin die Tagesfangbegrenzung für kein geeignetes Instrument. Daher haben wir uns sehr gewundert, als der Vorschlag der Tagesfangbegrenzung ausgerechnet von einem Verband der Angelkutter in eine Diskussion eingeführt wurde.

*4. Welche Maßnahmen ergreift Ihr Verband, um den Angeltourismus in Schleswig-Holstein zu stützen?*

Nahezu alle Bemühungen unseres Verbandes, die anglerische Lage in Schleswig-Holstein zu verbessern, kommen auch Angeltouristen zugute. So haben wir in den letzten Monaten die Gesamtfläche des Westensees und einen Großteil des Großen Plöner Sees für die Angler langfristig sichern können [übrigens: hinsichtlich des Westensees gegen erbitterte Kritik von Nutzern des Anglerboards!]. Nutzen für Angeltouristen hat etwa auch, wenn wir durch Stellungnahmen zu Gesetzes-/Verordnungsvorhaben Stellung nehmen und unnötige oder unsachliche Einschränkungen bekämpfen.

* 
5. Wie sind Ihre Verbindungen zu „Anglerdemo“? Arbeiten Ihr Verband mit dieser Organisation zusammen?*

Etwa auf der Messe „outdoor“ haben wir Plakate der Anglerdemo gezeigt, auch in unserer Geschäftsstelle hing eines. Eine Zusammenarbeit besteht aber nicht. Sie könnte zustande kommen bei einem ernsthaften dahingehenden Willen.

Mit angelkameradschaftlichen Grüßen

Dieter Bohn


----------



## punkarpfen (29. November 2018)

Hi, ich war zwar bei keiner der genannten Veranstaltungen dabei, aber ein paar Antworten finde ich nicht sehr plausibel:
Zu 1.: Die Antwort könnte knapper nicht sein. Man könnte doch Beispiele aus der eigenen Rede anführen.
Zu 2: "anglerische Einschränkungen verringern" heißt für mich man akzeptiert die haltlosen Einschränkungen und verkauft evtl. Linderungen als Verhandlungserfolg
Zu 3: Der Kutterverband soll das Baglimit ins Gespräch gebracht haben?! 
Zu 4: Wenn ich zum Angeln nach Schleswig Holstein fahre, dann bedeutet das für mich Salzwasserangelei. 
Zu 5: Ich sehe da keine Grundlage für eine Zusammenarbeit mit Anglerdemo.
Gut finde ich aber, dass er sich den Fragen gestellt hat.


----------



## Tomasz (29. November 2018)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> ...Gut finde ich aber, dass er sich den Fragen gestellt hat.



Das finde ich grundsätzlich auch gut und es wichtig dass eine solche Kommunikation auch nicht abreißt. Egal wie man die einzelnen Aspekte persönlich auch bewerten mag.
Daher ist es auch richtig und wichtig, dass Georg das Angebot annimmt und nachhakt.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> ...Im gleichen Atemzug hat er mich in die GS nach SH eingeladen, um über die aktuelle Angelpolitik zu sprechen. Das nehme ich sehr gerne an und werde dann natürlich berichten. Wird aber erst nächstes Jahr was.



Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fischfred (29. November 2018)

Moin @all
Hier würde ich dann doch auch gerne mal eingrätschen.
Ich bin ,neben Thomas Deutsch, auch zur Veranstaltung in Eckernförde eingeladen gewesen.
Lars hat ja bereits berichtet.  
Ja und natürlich habe ich auch die Rede von Dr.Bohn gehört.
Wenn ich dann die Mail von ihm an Georg Baumann lese muss ich mich schon sehr wundern. 
Der Mann hat wohl eine Rede gehalten. 
Da habe ich Worte wie Naturschutz gehört. 
Es wurde von Naturschutzverein gesprochen und davon wieviel Naturschützer man doch ausgebildet hat.
Von Angelverboten oder Einschränkungen durch Natura 2000 sowie das uns drohende Rückwurfverbot als Folge der GFP .....kein Wort!!! 
Ebend so wenig vom drohendem Aus für die Angelkutter in SH!
Ich möchte hier noch deutlich auf das Maritime Erbe der Hafenstädte SH hinweisen.
Dies alles fand in seiner Rede keinerlei Beachtung.

Es ist ja in der Vergangenheit nun wirklich viel in Sachen Angeln und Angler passiert. 
Ich kann das auch behaupten. War ich doch schon von Anfang an dabei.
Anglerdemo unter Lars Wernicke macht regelmäßig in den Medien aufmerksam. 
Er ist ständig in Kontakt mit der Politik.
Wir sind auf Angelmessen unterwegs und klären unsere Leute auf. 
Es ist mir nicht verständlich wie ein solcher Mann sich auf ebend genau so einer Veranstaltung so ignorant äußert. 

Denn es ist ja ausschließlich das Ziel gewesen eine Stärkung der Marke Fischer, Angelfischer, Fischzüchter und dem damit einhergehenden Tourismus mit daraus resultierender Wertschöpfung zu generieren. 

Fischen.sh eben.


----------



## Tomasz (29. November 2018)

Fischfred schrieb:


> Moin @all
> Hier würde ich dann doch auch gerne mal eingrätschen.
> ...
> Ich kann das auch behaupten. War ich doch schon von Anfang an dabei...




Hallo @Fischfred,
herzlich Willkommen im AB und viel Spaß in der Community. 
Ihr habt mit Angeldemo.de wirklich viel Gutes auf die Beine gestellt. Danke dafür.
Der Schritt zu Fischen.sh erschließt sich mir als Angler zwar noch nicht, aber das kann ja noch kommen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fischfred (29. November 2018)

Hallo Tomasz
Danke für Deine Begrüßung.

Wir Fischen.sh ist die neue Marke Schleswig-Holsteins.
Hierbei geht es um die Fischerei.  Nicht nur um den Beruf allein sondern um soooo viel mehr.
Von Aquakultur bis Teichwirtschaft bis hin zum Angeltourismus und den Küstenfischern.

Dies alles zusammen ist Fischerei. 
Das soll natürlich auch so bleiben. 
Der Satz ,,wir Fischen,, ist eine Einladung an alle Schleswig-Holsteiner und SH Liebhaber teilzuhaben an dieser nordischen Identität. 
Ich hoffe das hilft dir


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. November 2018)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Hallo @Fischfred,
> 
> Der Schritt zu Fischen.sh erschließt sich mir als Angler zwar noch nicht, aber das kann ja noch kommen.



Was genau erschließt sich Dir nicht? Habe mir das Magazin mal angeschaut. Das ist professionell gemacht und sieht sehr gut aus. Für meinen Geschmack kommt das Angeln etwas kurz (nur 4 Seiten, sonst hauptsächlich Verwertung), aber immerhin passiert da was. Ich finde die Marketingaktion gut.


----------



## Fischfred (30. November 2018)

Moin 
Genau so ist es  Georg Baumann Danke dafür.
 ....es tut sich Etwas und es sind immerhin 4 ganze Seiten wo auf UNSER HOBBY eingegangen wird.
Wie wir ja nun feststellen mussten haben da gewisse Funktionäre von Verbänden noch Nachholbedarf.
Vor allem bei der Frage für wen sie Eigendlich da sind und von wessen Geld sie bezahlt werden. Naturschutzverband ? / Angler?

Naja ich denke die Antwort kennen hier ja alle.
Um so erfreulicher ist es doch das es jemanden wie Lars Wernicke gibt der sich um die Arbeit der Verbändler kümmert.
Es kann sich wohl kaum einer vorstellen wie intensiv und zeitraubend der Aufwand  in der Sache ist.
Ich bin dem  Lars sehr dankbar für sein unglaublich großes Engagement .
Gruß F.K.


----------



## punkarpfen (30. November 2018)

Hi, ich finde die Broschüre und die Page gut. Professionell gestaltet und beim Lesen hat man doch gleich wieder einen Salzgeschmack ;-)
Ich finde den Schulterschluss der Fischnutzer gut und in weiten Teilen gibt es da auch sehr große Schnittmengen. In den letzten Jahrzehnten haben die Verbände eine Annäherung an (andere) Naturschutzverbände gesucht, die ich nicht glücklich empfand. Warum sucht man die Nähe zu Verbänden, die Angeln in weiten Teilen einschränken wollen? Ich finde sehr schade, dass auf Verbandsebene scheinbar noch nicht angekommen zu sein scheint, dass sich das Angeln in den letzten Jahren stark verändert hat. Den klassischen Sonntagsklappstuhlangler habe ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr gesehen. Ebenso wird nicht jeder maßige Fisch verwertet und mitgenommen. Im Gegenteil: Ich denke manche Gewässer würden bei strenger Auslagegung der Entnahmegesetze innerhalb kürzester Zeit plattgefischt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. November 2018)

Ohne Worte!


----------



## punkarpfen (30. November 2018)

Hi, 
ich habe zwar keine Strichliste geführt, aber jeder aufgegebene Kutter ist einer zu viel. Ich hoffe, dass 2019 wieder mehr Angler den Weg auf einen Kutter finden werden.


----------



## Meefo 46 (30. November 2018)

Moin .
Ich bin und war immer nur ab und an auf Kuttern zum Angeln aber wenn da grundsätzlich die Existenzgrundlage (Baglimit)auf dauer entzogen wird ist das nicht Hinnehmbar.

Zudem ja auch noch die Voraussetzungen für das Betreiben eine Angelkutters immer schwerere
zu erfüllen sind und mehr werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. November 2018)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe zwar keine Strichliste geführt, aber jeder aufgegebene Kutter ist einer zu viel. Ich hoffe, dass 2019 wieder mehr Angler den Weg auf einen Kutter finden werden.



Falls jemand eine Strichliste führt, darf er noch einen Strich mehr machen! Auch wenn der Name des Schiffes noch nicht öffentlich ist, so liegt ein weiteres Schiff dauerhaft an der Kaimauer... Das ist jetzt mal wieder ein Doppelschlag innerhalb weniger Wochen- und dann gibt es hier in SH "Anglerverteter", die sich auf die Schulter klopfen und schreiben, was sie ach so tolles alles für us Angler machen. Ich beziehe zu der Aussage von Dr. Bohn erst einmal lieber keine Stellung. Lassen wir das doch einfach hier so stehen- die tun was für Angeltouristen. Ich habe das zwar noch nicht erkannt, aber ok.... Und der Bundesverband kämpft gegen Angelverbote und der Landesverband unterstützt. Ok...

Georg, ich weiß nicht ob das auch wieder so ein "Weichspülpropagandainterview"  wie beim DAFV/ Olaf Lindner hier werden soll oder auch kritische Fragen gewünscht sind. Ich hätte da ca. 20 bis 30 Fragen im Hinterkopf... 

Ich kann dieses Gelaber der Verbandler echt nicht mehr hören! Irgendwann muss doch mal der letzte Angler merken, dass da nichts kommt, zumindest NICHTS FÜR ANGLER!


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. November 2018)

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für unser liebstes Hobby! Danke Stefan, danke BILD!

https://www.bild.de/reise/2018/reis...Z9BRFk0k_BGVSDVNXLYG_bUfHT7_4Fi4u-wF1EeCFKHvY


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. November 2018)

Angler immer aktuell über Neuigkeiten informieren ist neben unserer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in den Medien eine unserer Hauptaufgaben. Für die anstehenden Messen haben wir jetzt unseren Handzetteln ein frisches Design verpasst. Also, wenn Ihr auf den Messen Angelkollegen seht, die solche Handzettel verteilen- das ist unser Team! Wir freuen uns auf viele informative Gespräche mit Euch.

Bis dahin, viele Grüße von der Küste!


----------



## tibulski (3. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

wir waren am Wochenende auch auf der Messe Angelwelt in Berlin und haben informiert. War echt sehr nett.






https://dafv.de/referate/aktuelles/item/264-zusammen-fuer-angler-fische-und-gewaesser.html

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Dezember 2018)

Wenn Du das schon hier bei "Anglerdemo" postest, dann sei mir auch eine Frage erlaubt. Was versteht der DAFV unter der "Mitte der Gesellschaft"? Dieser Slogan (durch Matze Koch beim DAFV eingebrannt?) macht mir Angst! Eventuell verstehe ich die Aussage nur falsch? Wenn "Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft steht"- beginnen wir dann Menschen bei der Ausübung unseres Hobbies auszugrenzen? Welche "Mitte" definiert Ihr? Nach sozialwissenschaftlichen Punkten? Ökonomischen Gesichtspukten? 

Angeln verbindet, unabhängig vom gesellschaftlichen Status, Herkunft oder Ausbildung! Zumindest habe ich das so kennengelernt... Oder geht es um die politische Mitte?

Mich würde das ernsthaft interessieren- und ich hoffe, dass mit "Angeln steht in der Mitte der Gesellschaft" keine Ausgrenzung betrieben werden soll! Sicherlich bin ich wieder der einzige der das falsch versteht, bin aber da aktuell sehr tief in diesem Thema und zwar durch eine Arbeit im Bereich "Mobbing an Schulen". Eventuell reagiere ich dadurch ein wenig sensibel auf das Thema. Wie auch immer- zumindest beinhaltet der Slogan eine politische Botschaft, das kann wohl niemand wegdiskutieren.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Dezember 2018)

da steht aber Honda aufen Schirm.

das war meine erste-- K6.

nu lach mal wieder.

lg nobbi


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Dezember 2018)

Du meinst das ist gar nicht der Stand vom DAFV?


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Dezember 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Du meinst das ist gar nicht der Stand vom DAFV?


Jo und die haben Dich-  und fähig ist, die Massen zu beeinflussen und zu vertreten.

ps das bild war toll.


----------



## tibulski (4. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Lars,

keinerlei Ausgrezung. Das war schon lange beim DAFV auf dem Schirm. Wir hatten das schon vor Matze Koch den Mitgliedern präsentiert.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Dezember 2018)

Moin Olaf,

danke für die Antwort, aber bitte beantworte noch die Fragen: Was versteht der DAFV unter der "Mitte der Gesellschaft"?  Welche "Mitte" definiert Ihr? Nach sozialwissenschaftlichen Punkten? Ökonomischen Gesichtspukten? Oder wie ist die Aussage gemeint? Das erschließt sich mir so einfach nicht (eventuell bin ich zu doof dafür), denn die Aussage definiert in meinen Augen ganz klar einen Teil der Bevölkerung in diesem Land. 

Warum nutzt man eine politische Aussage und schreibt nicht einfach "Angeln hat eine hohe Akzeptanz in der Gesellschaft". "bei den Menschen in diesem Land/ Europa" oder "in der Bevölkerung"? Bei "Anglerdemo 2.0" haben wir einen der Redner im Vorfeld gebeten, die Aussage zur "Mitte der Gesellschaft" zu streichen! Überzogener Naturschutz/ Angeln betrifft alle Menschen in diesem Land.


----------



## smithie (5. Dezember 2018)

Meine Behauptung ins Blaue: über die Formulierung hat sich keiner Gedanken gemacht, sie klingt doch "gut".


----------



## Meefo 46 (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich sehe das  mal so -.....über die Formulierung ist schon Nachgedacht worden ,aber nur oberflächlich .Angeln ist und war schon immer übergreifend der Gesellschaftlichen schichten.Ein erklärter Angelverband braucht wenn er den stark ist sich nicht mit Naturschützern oder Tierrechtlern verbünden,eventuelle Zusammenarbeit zum wohle der Fische der Natur oder Umwelt wäre denkbar aber auf Augenhöhe .


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Dezember 2018)

Na ja, wobei ja der Grad zwischen Verbünden und Zusammenarbeit sehr schmal ist. Wo fängt das eine an, wo hört das andere auf? Ich habe mit dem Verbünden/Zusammenarbeit mit Naturschützern oder auch Tierschützern keine Probleme, solange wir als Angler Nutzen daraus ziehen.


----------



## Moringotho (5. Dezember 2018)

sers,

ich sag ja eigentlich nix mehr zu so solchen themen und sinnfreien aussagen.
aber ein paar sollten wirklich mehr zeit auf augenhöhe mit den fischen verbringen.
evt lernt man so mal was dazu.

morituri te salutant 

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## kati48268 (5. Dezember 2018)

smithie schrieb:


> Meine Behauptung ins Blaue: über die Formulierung hat sich keiner Gedanken gemacht, sie klingt doch "gut".


Genauso sieht das auch für mich aus.
Geschwätz ohne Inhalt.

Schlimmer ist aber, was danach kommt.
Zwar hat man tatsächlich den Begriff _"Angler"_ mal nach vorn gestellt, was eigentlich selbstverständlich ist, für den DAFV aber schon mehr als erwähnenswert,
aber dann geht es wieder um _"Nahrungsmittel Fisch, Protect Water, Naturschutzgedöns, Blablabla"_.
Oh ja, _"Erholung"_ kommt auch noch vor, tatsächlich mal ein anderer Grund für das Angeln als als Fisch fressen, 
auch das ist wirklich erwähnenswert!

Bis heute hat der Bundesverband nicht die Bandbreite realisiert, warum Angler überhaupt angeln gehen.
Oder er sieht sich ausschließlich als Vertreter derjenigen, 
die die Pfanne füllen und sich dabei etwas entspannen wollen,
plus derer, die aus Naturschutzgründen Angler sind (soll es ja geben).

Was immer auch der Grund für den Ausschluss all der anderen Angler ist, 
die eine andere primäre Motivation haben;
es ist erbärmlich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Dezember 2018)

Für mich ist das KEIN Geschwätz ohne Inhalt, sondern ein ernstes Thema! Ich denke man muss sich u.a. nur einmal die aktuellen Aussagen von Friedrich Merz (heutiges Interview) anhören- der Satz "Die Mitte der Gesellschaft" kam mehrfach vor. Und schnell schließt sich der Kreis zu Politik, Religion und Rasse- und somit zum §3.2 der Satzung des DAFV. Man wolle sich in diesem Punkten neutral verhalten. Auch wenn man nicht ausgrenzen möchte (das glaube ich wirklich!!!), so möchte man mir doch bitte den Satz erklären. Oder muss ich jetzt über meinen Verein ==> Kreisverband ==> Landesverband die Anfrage an den DAFV stellen? Schließlich haben die Anwesenden des DAFV beim Vortrag des religiösen Wanderprediger reichlich applaudiert- somit gehe ich davon aus, dass alle Damen und Herren im DAFV sich der Bedeutung bewusst sind.


----------



## Grünknochen (6. Dezember 2018)

Außerhalb der Mitte liegt das Feindesland des Populismus...


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2018)

Servus Olaf,

nicht nur als Mitglied mehrerer Fischereivereine, sondern besonders als Vorstand eines Angelvereins habe ich doch massiv Probleme mit der Aussage
"Der DAFV konnte einmal mehr verdeutlichen, dass Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft steht".
Der Begriff "Mitte der Gesellschaft" ist diffus definiert, dennoch insbesondere im Kontext politischer Parteien eindeutig verwendet, wenn es um "politische Mitte" geht, oder u.a. um Einkommens-/Vermögensschichten in der Gesellschaft. Sprich: Es geht konkret u.a. um gesellschaftliche Betrachtungsweisen hinsichtlich Migrationsaspekten, Bildungsaspekten und Qualifikationsaspekte und Einkommensaspekten.
Somit, um es einzuordnen:
* soziokulturelle Merkmale*
*         finanzielle Merkmale*
zudem
*          subjektive Merkmale *(welche aber in einer Gesellschaft, die zunehmend heterogen besonders bezüglich der oben genannten 2 Merkmalen, sehr gefährlich sind, heranzuziehen und so hier nicht weiter gedanklich einbezogen sind* (Emotionen vs. Wirklichkeit nach sachl. Norm)).

Als Vereinsvorsitzender unternehme ich alles, wirklich alles, um Mitlieder nicht klassifiziert zu haben: sprich: obige Merkmale sind bewußt ausgeblendet! (Ausnahmen die selbstredend sind:  solange im Subjekt keine objektiven Attribute nach gesetzlicher Norm der Mitgliedschaft widersprechen = rein normativer Aspekt).
Rein pragmatisch beispielhaft für obige Merkmale: Strukturell habe ich z.B. den Verein umgebaut, um finanzschwachen Mitgliedern den Zugang zum Angeln auch im teuren Bayern zu ermöglichen; biete eine "Familie" an um gesellschaftl. ausgegrenzte (oder so fühlende) einen Heimat zu geben usw..
Ich sehe Vereinsarbeit als Dienstleister für ALLE, und das verbietet jedigliche Klassifizierung im engeren Sinne wie auch im weiteren Sinne.

Ein Verband, der den Anspruch vertritt, mich und die Mitglieder im Verein ohne meiner und deren Mitgliedschaft und Einbeziehung, zu vertreten, sollte zumindest sprachlich (sollte es unüberlegt gesagt sein) oder gedanklich (sollte es bewußt gesagt sein) anders auftreten!

Servus aus Bayern
Toni*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (6. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## Rheinangler (6. Dezember 2018)

...Ihr solltet Euch trotz der evtl. möglichen Fehlinterpretationsvarianten nicht zu sehr an der Formulierung festhalten. Ich verstehe "Mitte" in diesem Fall so, dass es einfach mitten in der Gesellschaft ist - quasi im Herzen der Gesellschaft. Also eine gut klingende, positiv im Sinne der Angler gemeinte Formulierung und nix politisch angehauchtes. Wobei es politisch ja auch immer eine Auslegungssache ist, wo die Mitte nun genau ist und wo sie mal war. Das legt jeder für sich auch anders aus.

Man sollte nicht immer jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen und daran Energie verschwenden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin wirklich froh, dass ich hier anscheind nicht alleine eine Ausgrezung erkenne und die Aussage zumindest ohne Erklärung fragwürdig empfinde. Ich habe hierbei mein "Verbandsbashing" schon ausgeblendet und kann selbst mit viel Phantasie nicht erkennen, wie dieser Satz ohne Ausgrenzung gemeint sein soll. Eine Erklärung wäre echt spannend...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Dezember 2018)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> ...Ihr solltet Euch trotz der evtl. möglichen Fehlinterpretationsvarianten nicht zu sehr an der Formulierung festhalten. Ich verstehe "Mitte" in diesem Fall so, dass es einfach mitten in der Gesellschaft ist - quasi im Herzen der Gesellschaft. Also eine gut klingende, positiv im Sinne der Angler gemeinte Formulierung und nix politisch angehauchtes. Wobei es politisch ja auch immer eine Auslegungssache ist, wo die Mitte nun genau ist und wo sie mal war. Das legt jeder für sich auch anders aus.
> 
> Man sollte nicht immer jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen und daran Energie verschwenden.



Das ist mir zu einfach! Wenn ich einen Satz so massiv bewerbe, kann ich nicht von allen Empfänger so viel Phantasie wie von Dir erwarten! Ich denke wir sollten gerade damit werben, dass wir Angler verbinden und das unabhängig von Herkunft, Religion, gesellschaftlichen Status oder oder oder. Gerade das macht Angeln und Vereine aus, oder etwa nicht? Gerade unser Hobby hat eine Reichweite durch alle Schichten der Gesellschaft- genau diese Karte sollten wir doch spielen!


----------



## TeeHawk (6. Dezember 2018)

Na die Erklärung ist doch ganz einfach. So wie in der Politik, haben die Verbände inzwischen den Bezug zur Realität verloren. Sie schließen von sich auf andere. Es ist aber nicht jeder Angler ein gewählter Verbandsoffizieller oder anscheinend gut bezahlter Angestellter des Verbandes. Aber wenn wie es so haben wollen, muss einfach die Menge der Mitglieder auf die Offiziellen und Angestellten beschränkt werden, dann sind es zwar nur noch 15 Mitglieder, aber die sind sich wenigstens einig und bestimmt weiterhin super in ihrer Lieblingsdisziplin: _Sich selbst auf die Schulter klopfen..._


----------



## tibulski (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

wie gesagt, geht es nicht darum irgend jemanden auszugrenzen. Ich war selber lange im Vorstand eines großen Angelvereins am Bodensee und weiss wie viele Angler auch vom Rand der Gesellschaft kommen und welchen unschätzbaren Wert Angeln gerade für diese Menschen bietet. Es soll jeder angeln der will, unabhängig vom Verdienst, Bildungsgrad, gesellschaftlicher oder politischer Herkunft und Überzeugung. Da ist vom Banker bis zum Schulabbrecher alles dabei. Viele Adlige und Präsidenten sind Angler. Der gerade verstorbene George Busch war seinerzeit and der Traun in Deutschland angeln. Jimmy Carter hat damals von Deutschland als Gastgeschenk eine Angelrute bekommen. Es gibt aber auch Projekte mit straffälligen Jugendlichen in Justizvollzugsanstalten. Oder unser Gemeinschaftsangeln für Menschen mit Behinderung.

Der Satz heisst ja "Anglen in der Mitte der Gesellschaft" und nicht "Angler aus der Mitte der Gesellschaft". Es geht um eine breite gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz für das Anglen in Deutschland. Die Politik hat immer ein Auge darauf, was gesellschaftlich mehrheitsfähig ist und richtet in vielen Fällen ihre Entscheidungen daran aus. Wir müssen die Angler nicht davon überzeugen, das Angeln eine gute Sache ist. Wir müssen nach meiner Meinung verstärkt daran arbeiten die breite Gesellschaft zu gewinnen bzw. die Akzeptanz aufrecht zu erhalten. 

Urbanisierung und Veganismus sind auch immer mit Wertvorstellungen und moralischen Ansprüchen verbunden. Wenn du bei PETA als Kampagnen-Lakaie mitmachen willst, bekommst du ein Veggie-Starter-Kit zugeschickt und darfst bei den Veranstaltung keine Klamotten oder Schuhe aus Leder tragen. Angler werden als "Hobby-Mörder" denunziert. Es ist der Versuch Angler in der breiten Öffentlichkeit zu denunzieren. Das richtet sich vornehmlich an Menschen, die sonst nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun haben (Angler glauben den Mist bestimmt nicht). Wenn wir da den Rückhalt verlieren, werden wir es nach meiner Meinung in Zukunft schwer haben. 

Das ist eine Erfahrung, welche auch die Jäger gemacht haben. Wenn ihr euch mal deren Öffentlichkeitsarbeit anseht, geht das ganz stark in diese Richtung (z.B. der Kanal: Wild auf Wild). Der damalige Präsident der Jäger sagte, es war ein großer Fehler, dass sie die Bedeutung der gesellschaftlichen Akzeptanz für das Jagen in der Gesellschaft lange unterschätzt haben. In der Folge wurde damals das Jagdrecht mit empfindlichen Einschnitten für die Jäger reformiert.  

Darauf haben wir die Kampagneninhalte ausgerichtet. Es sollen Werte wie Lebensqualität, Abenteuer, Erholung, Verbindung von Gernerationen, Ökologische Bildung, Bewegung usw. herausgestellt werden. Aber auch Themen wie Nahrungsmittel, Ehrenamt und Naturverbundenheit. Dazu, dass Angeln zeitgemäß und bedeutsam für Deutschland ist. Würden sich die Angler nicht ehrenamtlich um die Gewässer in Deutschland kümmern, so müsste die öffentliche Hand (so wie z.B. in Amerika) nicht unerhebliche Steuergelder dafür aufwenden.

Ich bin als Angler Naturnutzer und natürlich liegen mir die Gewässer und Fischbestände daher am Herzen. Der Begriff Naturschützer ist vielleicht verbrannt, aber natürlich will ich das schützen was ich nutze. Ich möchte gerne an intakten Gewässern mit gesunden Fischbeständen angeln. Ich weiss nicht, wie man das trennen will.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Dezember 2018)

Servus Olaf,

ich weis gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll deine Antwort -danke zunächst dafür- zu kommentieren. Nahezu Satz für Satz zu betrachten wäre nötig.

Eingehen möchte ich auf die "Mitte in der Gesellschaft", denn da drückst du dich sprachlich falsch aus und damit in der Darstellung falsch. Ausdrücken möchst du wohl, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dass du Angeln in der Breite der Gesellschaft haben willst und eben nicht in der Mitte.

Die Merkmale der gesellschaftliche Mitte habe ich im vorherigen Posting klassifiziert, daraus läßt sich der wesentlich Unterschied zwischen Breite und Mitte erschließen.

Servus aus Bayern
Toni


----------



## TeeHawk (7. Dezember 2018)

Naturnutzer, nicht Schützer, das ist das Stichwort. Warum habt Ihr Euch selbst zu primären Naturschützern erklärt? Wg. der Anforderung der Finanzämter an die Gemeinnützigkeit von Euch Verbänden?

Auszug aus der Satzung des DAFV (https://www.dafv.de/images/dafv/Dokumente/DAFV-Satzung.pdf):
_§ 2 ZWECK, ZIELE UND AUFGABEN ZWECK DES VERBANDES
1. Der DAFV ist der Spitzenverband der auf Bundesebene organisierten Landes- und Spezialverbände. 2. Zweck des Verbandes ist die Erhaltung, Pflege und Wiederherstellung einer für Mensch, Tier und Pflanzen lebensfähigen Natur, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit und zur Sicherung aller Formen einer nachhaltigen Angelfischerei unter Beachtung des dazugehörigen Tierschutzes. Der Verband verfolgt weiterhin folgende gemeinnützige Zwecke: Förderung des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege, Förderung des Umweltschutzes, Förderung des Küstenschutzes und des Hochwasserschutzes, Förderung des Sports, Förderung der Bildung._

Sicherung aller Formen einer nachhaltigen Angelfischerei - der einzige Nebensatz, der etwas mit Angeln zu tun hat. Was bedeutet denn "Sicherung aller Formen einer nachhaltigen Angelfischerei"? Und mit welcher Gewichtung wird dieser Zweck des Verbandes im Verband denn "ausgeübt"?

Der LAV-MV ist übrigens auch nicht besser:

Auszug aus der Satzung des LAV-MV (https://www.lav-mv.de/downloads/satzung.pdf):
_§ 2 Zweck, Aufgaben und Kodex
(1) Der LAV ist ein auf freiwilliger Grundlage beruhender Zusammenschluss. Der Zweck des LAV ist die Betreuung seiner Mitglieder und die Vertretung der gemeinsamen Interessen nach außen.
(2) Vornehmstes Anliegen des LAV ist der Umwelt-, Natur- und Artenschutz, die Hege und Pflege der Gewässer und Fischbestände in ihren natürlichen Systemen im Interesse der Allgemeinheit, auch i. S. d. Landschaftspflege und der Freunde des Angelns.
(3) Der LAV verhält sich in allen parteipolitischen, religiösen und weltanschaulichen Fragen neutral.
(4) Aufgaben des LAV sind insbesondere_
_a) Förderung des Verständnisses in allen Fragen des Umwelt-, Natur- und Artenschutzes, auch nach außen, sowie des waidgerechten Angelns mit dem Ziel der Herbeiführung und Pflege der inneren Verbundenheit zur Natur; 
b) aktive Mitarbeit und Vertretung der Interessen der Angler in allen Umwelt-, Natur- und Artenschutzfragen sowie Zusammenarbeit mit den entsprechenden regionalen und nationalen Vertretungen, Verbänden und Behörden, insbesondere bei Gesetzgebungsverfahren; 
c) Erhalten und Schaffen gesunder Gewässer mit einem artenreichen Fischbestand, wie Fauna und Flora; 
d) Erwerb und Anpachtung von Gewässern, deren Bewirtschaftung sowie Wahrnehmung des Fischereirechtes und der Rechtsvertretung aus der Nutzung der Gewässer und Bodenflächen, Koordinierung der Gewässerwirtschaft sowie die Förderung der Angelfischerei;  
e) Schulung, Aus- und Fortbildung der Anglerschaft bei der Gewässerpflege, der Bewirtschaftung sowie des Angelns und insbesondere durch Lehrgänge zum Erwerb des Fischereischeins; 
f) Förderung der Jugendarbeit und des Casting._​
Wenn man das so liest, könnte man meinen, dass die Angelverbände primäre Naturschutzverbände sind und Angeln gem. Satzung das letzte ist, um was sie sich kümmern wollen. Und leider ist der Eindruck auch so beim zahlenden Angler. Ich persönliche fühle mich mit meinen Interessen so schlecht von diesen Verbänden vertreten, dass man sich die Frage stellen muss, ob eine Finanzierung dieser überhaupt noch Sinn macht, wenn es um die Vertretung meiner Interessen geht...

*Wo findet man eigentlich den Finanzbericht des DAFV?*


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Dezember 2018)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie gesagt, geht es nicht darum irgend jemanden auszugrenzen. Ich war selber lange im Vorstand eines großen Angelvereins am Bodensee und weiss wie viele Angler auch vom Rand der Gesellschaft kommen und welchen unschätzbaren Wert Angeln gerade für diese Menschen bietet.
> 
> ...



Habs nicht zuende gelesen.... Mein Vorwurf an dich daher editiert.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Dezember 2018)

Also, was Ihr meint und was es aussagt geht dann also weit auseinander. Die Öffentlichkeit versteht "die Mitte der Gesellschaft" und Ihr meint ALLE. Wäre der Slogan dann nicht zu überprüfen? 

Übrigens denke ich - wenn ich Begriffe wie Ehrenamt, Bewegung, Naturschutz lese - wird nicht das Angeln oder gar der Angler in den Vordergrund gestellt, sondern die Verbände. 

10% sind nur noch im DAFV organisiert, also eine Minderheit. Dafür wollt Ihr werben und nicht für das Angeln. Das solltet Ihr demnach auch noch mal klarstellen. 

Werbung für Angler ist für mich so etwas wie der Marlboro Man...Geiles Bild mit einem coolen Typen mit schönem Fisch. Braucht es mehr?


----------



## kati48268 (7. Dezember 2018)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Angeln in der Breite der Gesellschaft


Da stimme ich mal mit Toni vollkommen überein.
Genannt habe ich es in vielen Statements _"Vernetzung in der Gesellschaft"_, 
welches zusätzlich beinhaltet, dass Nichtangler trotz des nicht-angelns einen positiven Bezug zum Angeln bekommen.

Auch zwingend dazugehörig ist die _"Vielfalt"_ des Angelns. 
Es ist eben nicht nur derjenige Angler, bei dem jedes 5te Wort _"waidgerecht" _ist. 
Da gehört der dauerreleasende Karpfencamper genauso dazu, 
wie der Puffbesucher, der den Räucherofen füllt,
genauso wie sein Kumpel, der mal 'nen 1,80m Stör fangen möchte,
der Typ in Unterhemd, Gummistiefeln & Zigarre. der eimerweise Rotaugen mitnimmt, 
der hippe Streetfisher, der statt Knüppel eine Kamera mit sich führt, 
der trollende Schlepper auf dem Bötchen, 
der Tourist aus Süddeutschland, der 1x im Jahr auf Dorsch geht und nicht nach 7 Fischen aufhören will,
...

Nur: wo sind denn da Ansätze beim Bundesverband?
Ok, endlich habt den Begriff _"Angler"_ gefunden und das grauenhafte Wortmonster _"Angelfischer"_ stecken lassen.
Danke für das Ausbleiben des Augenkrebses beim Lesen.
Aber sonst?
Wo lese ich denn in offizellen DAFV-Statements was von _"Naturnutzer"_?
Da wird doch weiterhin bis zum Erbrechen auf Naturschutz rumgeritten.
Angeln = _"Abenteuer"_?
Wo denn? 
Durch sämtliche Veröffentlichungen geistert der _"angelnde Naturschützer"_, 
der sich evtl. noch bei der _"nachhaltigen Beschaffung von frischen Nahrungsmitteln" _
_etwas "Erholung"_ mitnehmen darf.
Aber dass ein Angler aus reiner Lust am Angeln los zieht, hab ich von euch noch nie vernommen; 
_"Spaßangler"_ gehören nach wie vor auf den Tierquäler-Scheiterhaufen.

Den Fehler, der bei den Jägern beschrieben wird, wird im (westdeutschen) Angler-Verbandswesen seit Jahrzehnten praktiziert.
Reichlich Hürden beim Einstieg in die Angelei, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ausschließich nach innen gerichtet (es sei denn es geht um Naturschutz),...

Ja, ich nehme steigende Aktivität beim DAFV war.
Aber es sind nur Worte.
Jedoch: _"An ihren Taten sollt ihr sie erkennen"_.
(1. Johannes 2,1-6)


----------



## Meefo 46 (7. Dezember 2018)

Moin .
Also eines haben sie auf jeden Fall erreicht mit dem Photo und dem anderen wischi-waschi in einem Trööt der Anglerdemo-Aktuelles heisst .
eine Diskussion anzufangen über sich und die Interpretation ihrer Worte.


----------



## tibulski (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

Meefo 46 hat natürlich recht, ich will hier auch nicht den Thread kapern. Hatte ja nur darauf hingewiesen, das wir auch auf der Messe informiert haben, wollte aber die ganze Fragen nicht einfach ingnorieren.



TeeHawk schrieb:


> *Wo findet man eigentlich den Finanzbericht des DAFV?*



@TeeHawk, findest du auf unserer Webseite: https://dafv.de/images/dafv/Dokumente/DAFV_Delegiertenmaterial_2018.pdf

Jeder hat natürlich seine eigene Deutungshoheit. Aber es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Initiativen, welche das gleiche Motto gewählt haben und nach meinem Empfinden das auch öffentlich so verstanden wird. (z.B. Landwirtschaft in der Mitte der Gesellschaft vom BMEL).

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## TeeHawk (7. Dezember 2018)

tibulski schrieb:


> @TeeHawk, findest du auf unserer Webseite: https://dafv.de/images/dafv/Dokumente/DAFV_Delegiertenmaterial_2018.pdf



danke!


----------



## TeeHawk (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin gerade noch mal über ein Statement von Michael Eisele gestolpert 



 . Auch wenn's von 2017 ist, ist es top aktuell...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Dezember 2018)

Das Video ist richtig gut, bis das Thema auf die Kegelrobben fällt.

Wer sagt, das die Kegelrobben kommen, wenn der Angler dort nicht mehr angelt

-belegt die These, das der Angler das Ökosystem stört und stärkt damit die Argumente derer die uns aussperren
-widerlegt damit die bisher getroffenen Aussagen, das Angler nicht übermäßig stören
- die Kegelrobbe wird mit dem Kormorane in eine Topf geschmissen, das ist unglücklich
- wer diese Schilderung kritisch betrachtet, wird sofort Futterneid unterstellen und das kommt allgemein gut an

Kann man das Video noch schneiden?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Dezember 2018)

tibulski schrieb:


> Jeder hat natürlich seine eigene Deutungshoheit. Aber es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Initiativen, welche das gleiche Motto gewählt haben und nach meinem Empfinden das auch öffentlich so verstanden wird. (z.B. Landwirtschaft in der Mitte der Gesellschaft vom BMEL).
> 
> LG,
> 
> Olaf



Ja, und Ihr scheinbar eine andere als die User hier! Was andere Initiativen für Slogans wählen , ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal! Oder ist ein Slogan der AFD für den DAFV grundsätzlich geeignet, weil den Slogan dann "andere" gewählt haben?

Weil das BMEL diesen Slogan auf der "Grünen Woche 2018" gewählt hat (daher ja der Impuls für den DAFV...), ist er ja nicht automatisch richtig! Das BMEL beschränkt auch uns Angler bei der Ausübung unseres Hobbies (Baglimit)- wird es dadurch richtig?


----------



## Anglerdemo (9. Dezember 2018)

Immer mehr Angler unterstützen uns! Auf der "Pferd & Jagd" in Hannover durften wir am Stand vom Fischereiverein Hannover e.V. viele Angler über unsere Arbeit informieren und natürlich Spenden für unsere Klage sammeln. Vielen Dank an den Fischereiverein Hannover e.V. und besonders an Patrick Schindler, der uns diesen Auftritt ermöglicht hat.

 Für uns am Start waren Fred, Horst Stark und Saza Sazalowski. Vielen Dank für Euren Einsatz!

 Des Weiteren möchten wir uns bei den Hamburger Anglern e.V. mit Wander Habing und seinem Kumpel Hans- Jürgen sowie bei Hendrik Licha, Gregor Banski und Mirco Falkenberg für die tolle Unterstützung bedanken! Großartig Männer, GEMEINSAM gegen willkürliche Angelverbote und sinnlose Einschränkungen, GEMEINSAM für das geilste Hobby der Welt!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Dezember 2018)

Da ich bereits mehrfach gefragt wurde- ich war nicht auf der Messe, da ich am Rande des CDU- Parteitages in Hamburg ein paar Gespräche geführt habe, u.a. mit Daniel Günther (Ministerpräsident SH), Ingo Gaedechens (Bundestagsabgeordneter, Mitglied im Haushaltsausschuss, Tourismusausschuss und im BSPC (The Baltic Sea Parliamentary Conference) und Tobias Loose (Landesvorsitzender der Jungen Union Schleswig-Holstein). Einige andere Politiker standen natürlich auch noch für Gespräche zur Verfügung und zeigten sich an der Problematik sehr interessiert. Ich denke, dass wir mit Tobias Loose einen wirklich interessierten jungen Politiker von unserer Arbeit überzeugen konnten. Wir haben einen zeitnahen weiteren Austauch vereinbart!


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Dezember 2018)

super eure Arbeit


----------



## Meefo 46 (9. Dezember 2018)

Klasse das ihr auch auf der Pferd und Jagd anwesend  Informiert und Spenden gesammelt habt .Danke für euren Einsatz und Engagement.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Dezember 2018)

Auch dieses Thema betrifft alle Angler mit Bootsliegplatz in Schleswig-Holstein!

PRESSE-INFORMATION


*Hafenbetreiber sehen Entgeltanpassungen bei Wasserpacht entgegen*

*Auswirkungen zum Teil erheblich - Runder Tisch diskutiert gemeinsames Vorgehen*

*In den vergangenen Monaten haben einige Sportboothafen- und Marinabetreiber an der schleswig-holsteinischen Ostseeküste folgenschwere Post vom Wasserstraßen- und Schifffahrtsamt erhalten. Darin werden in Teilen Erhöhungen von bis zu 300% der aktuellen Wasserpacht angekündigt. Für die Nutzung der Wasserflächen im Bereich des Wasserstraßen- und Schifffahrtsamtes (WSA) Lübeck bzw. im Bereich der Generaldirektion Wasserstraßen und Schifffahrt (GDWS) Standort Kiel werden für die Sport- und Freizeitschifffahrt aktuell Entgelte erhoben, die auf den im Jahre 2006 festgelegten Entgeltrahmen von 0,20 €/m2 bis 2,20 €/m2 beruht. Das WSA Lübeck kündigt nun zum Beispiel bei der Erneuerung der Pachtverträge Erhöhungen von bis zu 300 % an. Viele Sportboothafen- und Marinabetreiber an der schleswig-holsteinischen Ostseeküste sehen sich dadurch in ihrer Existenz gefährdet. *

 Der Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e.V. (WiSH) hat daher in Kooperation mit der Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein mbH EGOH am gestrigen Mittwoch zu einem Runden Tisch „Wasserpacht“ in das Gewerbezentrum Oldenburg i.H. eingeladen und mit über 30 Sportboothafen- und Marinabetreibern sowie Vertretern der Industrie- und Handelskammer Schleswig-Holstein und des Deutschen Segler-Verbandes über die aktuelle Situation und die Auswirkungen auf den Wassertourismus und insbesondere auf die betroffenen Betriebe diskutiert. „Wir sehen es als unsere Aufgabe an, betroffene Mitglieder aktiv zu unterstützen und gemeinsam gegen die unverhältnismäßige Erhöhung der Wasserpacht vorzugehen“, so WiSH-Vorsitzender Manfred Wohnrade. Mit ins Boot holen möchte Manfred Wohnrade aber alle Beteiligten. „Selbst wenn ein Sportboothafen bislang noch nicht betroffen ist und kein Schreiben erhalten hat, so ist dies möglicherweise nur eine Frage der Zeit“, so Wohnrade weiter.

Post bekommen hat bereits das Wassersportzentrum Großenbrode. Nils Heydorn als Betreiber des Wassersportzentrums sieht sich mit einer Erhöhung der Wasserpacht um 270 % konfrontiert. „Das war zunächst einmal ein Schock“, so Heydorn und berichtet weiter: „Die aktuelle Informationslage lässt vor allem eine Transparenz vermissen. Bei der Entgeltbemessung werden Küstenbereiche in Revierklassen eingeteilt. Welche Kriterien hier angewandt werden, erschließt sich uns nicht und konnte uns auf Nachfrage auch nicht plausibel dargelegt werden.“ Wassersportintensive Küstenbereiche vor allem an der schleswig-holsteinischen Ostseeküste werden nach der Entgeltanpassung in die teuerste Revierklasse I mit einem Nutzungsentgelt von 2,73 *€/*m2  und damit dem höchsten Hebesatz eingestuft. „Für unseren Betrieb und damit auch für unsere Mitarbeiter ist diese Entwicklung existenzbedrohend“, sagt Nils Heydorn stellvertretend für viele betroffene Sportboothafen- und Marinabetreiber.

Gemeinsam werden die Hafenbetreiber an der schleswig-holsteinischen Ostseeküste nun vertreten durch den Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e.V. das weitere Vorgehen abstimmen. Vorgesehen ist ein direkter Dialog mit Vertretern aus Politik und Verbänden von der Regional- bis hin zur Bundesebene.


----------



## Anglerdemo (10. Dezember 2018)

Viele Dinge sind für uns Angler immer selbstverständlich, denn "das machen wir ja schon immer so".

Doch sind diese Dinge wirklich so selbstverständlich, wie wir uns das immer vorstellen?

Sind wir Angler teilweise einfach zu gutgläubig?

Habt Ihr Euch schon einmal gefragt, ob es nicht sinnvoll sein könnte, bestimmte Vorgaben einfach mal zu hinterfragen?

In den letzten Monaten haben wir uns intensiv mit "einem Thema" beschäftigt. Je tiefer wir in dieses Thema eingetaucht sind, desto mehr Fragen kamen auf!

Wir sind diesen Fragen nachgegangen und mit den Antworten der verantwortlichen Stellen nicht einverstanden. Das haben wir heute u.a. dem zuständigen Ministerium in Kiel mitgeteilt. Neugierig?

Wir werden in den kommenden Tagen mehr dazu veröffentlichen!

Bis dahin wünschen wir Euch Petri Heil und eine besinnliche Vorweihnachtszeit!


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2018)

Super eure Arbeit macht weiter so.


----------



## TeeHawk (10. Dezember 2018)

Redet Ihr hier von einer Jahrespacht? Also bei Heydorn z.B. von 2,73 € pro m² pro Jahr?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Dezember 2018)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Redet Ihr hier von einer Jahrespacht? Also bei Heydorn z.B. von 2,73 € pro m² pro Jahr?



Das wurde in der PM absichtlich weggelassen, da es sich um Interna handelt (Vertragsinhalte). Ich habe die Zahlen vorliegen und glaube mir, wenn hier von Existenbedrohung gesprochen wird, ist das berechtigt!


----------



## TeeHawk (11. Dezember 2018)

Das wird eigentlich überall in den Medien weggelassen! Aber eine Pacht ist üblicherweise jährlich. Trotzdem kann man sich zusammenrechnen, dass es da um mehrere 10.000er geht, wenn man bedenkt wie viel Wasserfläche so eine Marina nutzt. Von 74 €Cent auf 2,73 € ist schon sportlich. Dumm, wenn man über Jahre versäumt die Pacht regelmäßig ein wenig anzupassen und stattdessen dann mit der "Groben" Kelle dem Pächter eins überbrät...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Dezember 2018)

Schlimmer finde ich, wenn ein paar Kilometer weiter in MVP nur ein Bruchteil fällig wird- ist das ein fairer Wettbewerb oder greift hier der Staat regulierend ein?

Und ja, es sind mehrere zehntausend Euro im Jahr für die Häfen.


----------



## TeeHawk (12. Dezember 2018)

Ich glaube in MV wird auch in den letzten Jahren angepasst. Zumindest ist ein Bekannter mit eigener Zufahrt zu seinem Privathafen ziemlich angepisst gewesen, weil sich seine Pacht vervielfacht hat. Leider kenne ich die genauen Zahlen nicht...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Dezember 2018)

Wir haben ein paar Vergleichszahlen der Revierklassen vorliegen.... Nicht schön!


----------



## Anglerdemo (14. Dezember 2018)

*Kein Geld aus der Fischereiabgabe für Studie zum Angeltourismus von Regierung und Verbänden- aber für eine Studie für Otterausstiege aus den Netzen der Fischerei ist das Anglergeld gut! *

Wir von der Initiative Anglerdemo haben in den letzten Monaten gemeinsam mit der EGOH eine Studie zum Angeltourismus in Schleswig-Holstein konzipiert. Für die Studie konnten wir international anerkannte Wissenschaftler gewinnen. Da es hier um die Interessen aller Angler inkl. der Angeltouristen in Schleswig-Holstein geht, war es für uns logisch, dass dafür Mittel aus der Fischereiabgabe zur Verfügung gestellt werden sollten. Vorgespräche mit Behörden und Ministerien zeigten, dass der Vorschlag von den Beteiligten sehr gut aufgenommen wurde.

Aber schon bevor die Studie im Fischereiabgabeausschuss zur Abstimmung vorgestellt wurde, hat man uns vertraulich darüber informiert, dass das Gremium (diverse Verbände, u. a. sehr stark vertreten der Landesfischereiverband Schleswig-Holstein) diese Studie für Angler ablehnen würden.

Obwohl die verantwortliche Behörde das Gremium hätte überstimmen können, fand dieses trotz der positiven Vorgespräche nicht statt und die Finanzierung der Studie aus der Fischereiabgabe wurde nicht genehmigt.

Das war der Grund für unsere Recherchen- wer bezahlt die Fischereiabgabe, wer profitiert davon, wie wird das verteilt, warum gab es kein Geld für eine Studie für Angler und Angeltourismus?

Wir haben die Ergebnisse unserer Recherche zum Fall der abgelehnten Finanzierung durch Mittel der Fischereiabgabe für das Angeln in Schleswig-Holstein in dem nachfolgenden Artikel für Euch zusammengefasst.

Solche unglaublichen Vorgänge um Zuwendungen, die von ALLEN Anglern finanziert werden, müssen unserer Meinung nach auch den Weg in die Öffentlichkeit finden. Für die Recherchen wurden in den letzten Wochen viele persönliche Gespräche geführt und es gab viel Schriftverkehr mit Beteiligten und Verantwortlichen. Bedanken möchten wir uns bei den zuständigen Behörden, die uns alle Fragen zeitnah sehr ausführlich beantwortet und somit unsere Arbeit unterstützt haben.

Aber bitte lest selber- auch wenn es viel Text ist, so ist es wichtig, dass wirklich alle Angler verstehen, dass wir Angler in Schleswig- Holstein (und in anderen Bundesländern?) nicht wirklich etwas aus der Fischereiabgabe zurückbekommen und hier eine Entscheidung gegen den Angeltourismus mit nicht abschätzbaren Folgen für die regionale Wirtschaft gefällt wurde! So prüfen wir aktuell, welche (rechtlichen) Möglichkeiten und hier zur Verfügung stehen.

https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...ende-verhindern-studie-zu-angeltourismus.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Dezember 2018)

Ob das alles so richtig ist, wie das hier im Norden läuft und ob die Verteilung der Zuwendungen so verfassungsgerecht abläuft- das werden andere entscheiden! Wir werden das auf jeden Fall prüfen lassen- die Einschreiben an die zuständigen Stellen sind bereits raus.


----------



## jochen68 (14. Dezember 2018)

Super Arbeit, Danke!


----------



## Tikey0815 (14. Dezember 2018)

Sehr guter Einsatz, von mir auch Danke  !


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Dezember 2018)

Diese Studie wäre wirklich wichtig gewesen, doch man zahlt lieber eine Studie für Otterausstiege aus den Netzen der Fischerei, wohlgemerkt die erwersmäßige Binnenfischerei! Geld, was wir für unser Hobby als Zwangsabgabe leisten. Da hocken die in der Kaffeerunde und verhindern belastbare Zahlen, um den Angeltourismus im eigenen Land zu stärken und gezielt zu fördern. Ich musste mich wirklich anstrengen, seriös zu berichten. Insbesondere nach den Gesprächen und Mails zu diesem Thema. Für uns ist das noch nicht beendet! Ich habe u.a. Widerspruch gegen die Zahlung der FIschereiabgabe 2019 eingereicht, da ich verfassungsrechtliche Bedenken habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Dezember 2018)

Lars du schaffst es immer wieder mich zum lachen zu bringen. Danke dafür.

Seit über 6 Jahren kabbelt ihr euch mit den Verbänden und nun stellst du dich hin und bist erstaunt, das man deinen Ansatz nicht unterstützt?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Dezember 2018)

Du meinst also, das eine Studie - für für einen Wirtschaftsbereich an dem hunderte Arbeitsplätze hängen-  vom Land abgelehnt wird, weil ich als Privatperson die Arbeit der Verbände kritisiere? Und die Behörde unterstützt das noch? Hui, die Begründung ist dann ja noch abenteuerlicher....


----------



## TeeHawk (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab's geahnt. Muss man eigentlich immer davon ausgehen, das jede Vermutung sich hinterher bestätigt...

Wir Angler zahlen und andere profitieren.

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob sich nun etwas ändern wird, nachdem es öffentlich bekannt ist. Wenn man die Zahlen liest, dann haben doch Vertreter der Berufsfischer eigentlich gar kein Recht auf eine Stimme, haben aber 4 von 9. Und das der LSFV SH mit seinen 3 Stimmen dann auch noch gegen die Bewilligung der Gelder für die Studie stimmt, ist ja eigentlich schon ein Grund die Auflösung dieses Verbandes zu erzwingen. Wie können diese Leute nachts ruhig schlafen?

Es ist ja nun zu vermuten, dass das in anderen Bundesländern ähnlich abläuft. Wobei ich dann wieder bei meinem ersten Satz wäre.


----------



## Meefo 46 (14. Dezember 2018)

Moin lars .

Danke für deine Informationen.Ich bin erstaunt über die Verbandsarbeit und muss das erst mal verarbeiten.

Aber Erstaunt es dich noch wirklich das wir Angler aus unseren Verbänden nicht unterstützt werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Dezember 2018)

Nein, das kritisiere ich ja bereits seit 6 Jahren...

Aber wir werden die Fischereiabgabe jetzt einer verfassungsmäßigen Überprüfung unterziehen. Dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## TeeHawk (14. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Lars du schaffst es immer wieder mich zum lachen zu bringen. Danke dafür.
> 
> Seit über 6 Jahren kabbelt ihr euch mit den Verbänden und nun stellst du dich hin und bist erstaunt, das man deinen Ansatz nicht unterstützt?



Hey Testudo, das ist hier nicht Kindergarten, das ist alles sehr ernst. Wenn in unserem Land auf Basis der von Dir vermuteten Antipathie des LSFV SH gegen Anglerdemo (und damit auch Lars), weil sie "unbequem" ist und die Arbeit macht, die man eigentlich selbst machen sollte, Entscheidungen getroffen werden, dann ist es höchste Zeit hier rigoros "aufzuräumen". Dann sollte man in den Angelvereinen in SH seine Vorsitzenden dazu zwingen, unbequeme Auskünfte vom LSFV SH zu verlangen. Eingaben bis zum Abwinken. Wenn 14 Kreisverbände, 350 Angelvereine und 40.000 Mitglieder aus Schleswig-Holstein auf die Barrikaden gehen, dann findet vielleicht ein Umdenken statt.

_Brennt die Hütte ab

(hat ja anscheinend bei der Webseite schon funktioniert...)
Medium 64342 anzeigen_


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Dezember 2018)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Dann sollte man in den Angelvereinen in SH seine Vorsitzenden dazu zwingen, unbequeme Auskünfte vom LSFV SH zu verlangen. Eingaben bis zum Abwinken. Wenn 14 Kreisverbände, 350 Angelvereine und 40.000 Mitglieder aus Schleswig-Holstein auf die Barrikaden gehen, dann findet vielleicht ein Umdenken statt.
> 
> _Brennt die Hütte ab_



In einer Demokratie ist das doch eine ganz einfache Kiste. Wie viel Mitglieder haben die Verbände und wie viel Unterstützer hat Anglerdemo? Wie viele davon sind in den Verbänden?

Da wirst du staunen auf welchen Streichholzbeinchen der Protest fusst.

Und damit sind wir bei meiner Kritik. An statt hier eine möglichst breite Zustimmung zu suchen, wird in bester finkbeinerscher Art 1 zu 1 das eigene Gedankengut durchzudrücken. 

Kann man machen, ist aber selten erfolgversprechend.

Um Hütten abzubrennen, wie du schreibst, braucht es natürlich keine Mehreiten, aber die deutschen sind keine großen Revoluzer.


----------



## TeeHawk (14. Dezember 2018)

Und durch das Verhindern der Studie sorgt der Verband dafür, dass seine Mitglieder auch nicht aufgeklärt werden können...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Dezember 2018)

Ja das stimmt, aber wer würde sich freiwillig selbst eine Laus in den Pelz setzen, ich nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wie viel Mitglieder haben die Verbände und wie viel Unterstützer hat Anglerdemo?



Wie viele Mitglieder hätten die Verbände wohl ohne das Gewässermonopol und die "Zwangsmitgliedschaften"? Dein Vergleich hat etwas von Äpfel und Birnen. Das ich keine Zustimmung von Verbandlern erhalte, ist mir klar. Ich möchte mit meiner Arbeit auch keine neuen Freunde gewinnen, sondern einfach die jahrzehntelangen Machenschaften brechen und für Fairness und Gerechtigkeit sorgen.

Unterstelle mir bitte an dieser Stelle nicht, gegen die Verbände zur arbeiten! Ich zeige lediglich auf, wie Zuwendungen in SH genutzt werden und von der Politik/ von den Behörden eine Studie abgelehnt wurde und welche anderen Projekte dafür gefördert wurden.

Die Ablehnung durch den Verband ist legitim, wenn auch für mich persönlich fragwürdig. Insbesondere, wenn Gelder für eigene Projekte in der gleichen Runde freigegeben werden. Mit der Recherche stelle ich die Fischereiabgabe in der jetzigen Form insgesamt infrage und habe dafür prominente Unterstützung aus der Politik. Aber auch das werden wir bei Zeiten veröffentlichen.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,



> Wie viel Mitglieder haben die Verbände und wie viel Unterstützer hat Anglerdemo?



Wie hoch wären wohl die Einnahmen der Verbände ohne "Zwangsmitgliedschaften", sondern wenn es sich um freiwillige Zahlungen handeln würde ?

Die Einnahmen von Anglerdemo sind meines Wissens ja freiwillige Zuwendungen.

Wenn man Unterstützer nicht mit Beitragszahlern gleichsetzt, dürfte sich wohl ein anderes Bild ergeben.

Von Fischereiverbänden erwartet man, dass sie sich dafür einsetzten, die Fischereimöglichkeiten zu verbessern.  Und wenn die Beiträge hauptsächlich von Anglern gezahlt werden, sollten m.E. auch die Belange der Angler im Vordergrund stehen.

Bei der Fischereiabgabe in SH scheint der Fall ja anders zu liegen. Wenn ich die Zahlen richtig lese, wird ja der Löwenanteil von nicht in SH organisierten Anglern erbracht.

Auch hier erwartet man eigentlich, dass diese Einnahmen zweckgebunden dafür verwendet werden, die Fischereibedingungen zu verbessern. Dazu gehört zwar meinetwegen auch Naturschutz in Form von Fischhege und Gewässerpflege, z.B. Artenhilsprogramm, Wanderfischprojekte etc. aber warum z.B. Fischotterschutz aus der Fischereiabgabe finanziert wird ist mir schleierhaft.

Da begrüße ich es durchaus, wenn da jemand mal etwas genauer nachfragt, wer welche Anteil vom Kuchen erhält und wofür.

Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, wie viele Angler ihre Interessen von den Verbänden gut vertreten sehen und wie die Zustimmungsquote bei Anglerdemo liegt.


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. Dezember 2018)

Es ist politisch schon relevant, ob eine Interessenvertretung mit einer erheblichen Anzahl von Mitgliedern und gewählten Vertretern argumentieren kann. Da ist es erstmal wurscht, wie das zustande kommt. Es zählt erstmal das Gewicht. Versetzt Euch doch mal in die Situation von Politikern. Da kommen jeden MOnat zig(!) INteressenvertretungen aus allen Richtungen mit ihren Anliegen. Und dann kommen da von den Anglern gleich zwei Gruppen. Auf wen soll man hören? Wer spricht für "die Angler"? Die wenigsten haben die Zeit, sich so intensiv mit der Materie zu beschäftigen, dass sie sich ein tiefer gehendes Urteil erlauben können. Traurig, aber wohl realistisch.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,



> Traurig, aber wohl realistisch.



Sollen die Angler in SH deshalb also zu ihren Verbänden sagen: " macht ruhig weiter so"  und zu Anglerdemo : "lasst es sein, bringt nur Unruhe" ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Dezember 2018)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Es ist politisch schon relevant, ob eine Interessenvertretung mit einer erheblichen Anzahl von Mitgliedern und gewählten Vertretern argumentieren kann. Da ist es erstmal wurscht, wie das zustande kommt. Es zählt erstmal das Gewicht. Versetzt Euch doch mal in die Situation von Politikern. Da kommen jeden MOnat zig(!) INteressenvertretungen aus allen Richtungen mit ihren Anliegen. Und dann kommen da von den Anglern gleich zwei Gruppen. Auf wen soll man hören? Wer spricht für "die Angler"? Die wenigsten haben die Zeit, sich so intensiv mit der Materie zu beschäftigen, dass sie sich ein tiefer gehendes Urteil erlauben können. Traurig, aber wohl realistisch.



An unserem Gewicht arbeiten wir ja weiterhin im Hintergrund. 

Ich denke auch in diesem Bereich ist ein "gesunder Wettbewerb" für die Sache förderlich. Da hat schon einige neu motiviert...


----------



## gründler (14. Dezember 2018)

Zur Fluchtöffnung in Reusen....reicht ihnen noch nicht sie wollen weiter gegen vorgehen,auch ein Kiemennetzverbot peilt man an.......sowie das Aalfangverbot ab 2019.....und und und und........hatten diese Woche lustige Debatten im Landtag.....


----------



## kati48268 (14. Dezember 2018)

Das Infragestellen der Verwendung der Fischereiabgabe kann sich zur größten Klatsche für die Verbände entwickeln, die sie je bekommen haben.
Man darf sehr gespannt sein, wie sich das weiter entwickelt ...bundesweit.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Dezember 2018)

gründler schrieb:


> Zur Fluchtöffnung in Reusen....reicht ihnen noch nicht sie wollen weiter gegen vorgehen,auch ein Kiemennetzverbot peilt man an.......sowie das Aalfangverbot ab 2019.....und und und und........hatten diese Woche lustige Debatten im Landtag.....



Ja, die Niedersachsen sind da federführend, denn die Studie wird vom Verband der Binnenfischer und Teichwirte in Schleswig-Holstein gemeinsam mit der Stiftung Tierärztliche Hochschule Hannover und dem Fachbereich Fischerei der Landwirtschaftskammer Niedersachsen in Zusammenarbeit mit der Aktion Fischotterschutz sowie dem Institut für Binnenfischerei Potsdam-Sacrow durchgeführt. Ich denke wir Angler aus SH zahlen und Nutzniesser sind viele andere...



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Infragestellen der Verwendung der Fischereiabgabe kann sich zur größten Klatsche für die Verbände entwickeln, die sie je bekommen haben.
> Man darf sehr gespannt sein, wie sich das weiter entwickelt ...bundesweit.



Gegen meine FIschereiabgabe 2019 habe ich ja Widerspruch eingelegt. Ich rechne ja mit einem negativem Bescheid, werde dann aber als Privatperson sicherlich dagegen klagen. Das sehe ich völlig entspannt und der Streitwert ist ja überschaubar.

Es geht hierbei dann um die Fischereiabgabe als solches, das andere Thema ist die Verteilung der Zuwendungen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Dezember 2018)

Da habt ihr ja mal wieder ein dickes Fass aufgemacht.
Jetzt passt auf, dass die nicht mit ihrem Dreck das Spundloch wieder dicht machen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Dezember 2018)

*Anglerdemo Jahresrückblick 2018*

Ein turbulentes Jahr geht für uns Angler zu Ende. Wir vom Team Anglerdemo konnten unser Netzwerk auf vielen Ebenen erweitern. Es gab für uns Höhepunkte, aber auch Enttäuschungen.

Mit diesem Jahresrückblick möchten wir Euch noch einmal zeigen, mit welchen Themen wir uns in diesem Jahr beschäftigt haben. Ob die vor dem Verwaltungsgericht Schleswig (Köln) eingereichte Klage, die verhinderte elektronische Überwachung von Anglern auf der Ostsee oder auch die Erhöhung des Baglimit für das kommende Jahr. Kleine Schritte auf dem Weg zu unserem Ziel, nämlich möglichst liberale Regelungen für unser Hobby zu erreichen und sinnlose Verbote zu verhindern.

Ein Rückschlag war die vom Fischereiabgabeausschuss abgelehnte „Studie zum Angeln in Schleswig- Holstein“. Das hat uns dazu bewegt, die Zuwendungen aus der Fischereiabgabe zu hinterfragen.

Am Ende des Jahres möchten wir uns für die tolle Unterstützung bedanken. Wir wünschen Euch besinnliche Weihnachtsfeiertage und einen erfolgreichen Start ins neue Jahr 2019!

Wir werden unseren Weg auch im kommenden Jahr weitergehen und freuen uns natürlich weiterhin über jeden Euro an Spenden.

Euer Team der Initiative ANGLERDEMO


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank an Rute & Rolle! Das gesamte Interview mit dem vollständigen Artikel findet Ihr in der neuen Ausgabe 01/2019.

https://ruteundrolle.de/2018/12/17/hochseeangeln-oder-kuttersterben/


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Dezember 2018)

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Dezember 2018)

gesegnete Feiertage von mir zurück


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Januar 2019)

Gleich am 02. Januar geht es weiter....

http://m.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Land-verhindert-Studie-zum-Angeltourismus


----------



## Rheinangler (4. Januar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Gleich am 02. Januar geht es weiter....
> 
> http://m.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Land-verhindert-Studie-zum-Angeltourismus



...daraus lässt sich wohl schließen, welche Interessenvertretung in welchen Behörden gut vernetzt ist - bzw. welche nicht. Anglern wohlgesonnene Entscheider sind da auf jeden Fall nicht am Werke. Denn letztendlich entscheidet ein "Land" nicht - es ist immer 1 Mensch, der Vordenker und Meinungsgeber ist. Und dieser eine Mensch ist eben nicht gut auf´s Angeln / auf Angler zu sprechen. Sehr schade, denn im Kern der Studie geht es ja wohl erstmal nur darum, die Wichtigkeit des Angelsports für den (Angel-)Tourismus zu ermitteln bzw. zu belegen. 
Das solche Ersuchen - trotz vorheriger (Fast-)Zustimmung - dann final doch abgelehnt werden, ist die Folge von jahrelanger, fehlender positiver Marketingaktivität unserer Verbände in Sachen Angelsport.


----------



## sebwu (4. Januar 2019)

anscheinend ist der verband hier ja mal aktiv geworden...



			
				Anglerdemo schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Rolle des Landessportfischereiverbandes Schleswig- Holstein*
> Laut uns vorliegenden Informationen war der LSFV SH maßgeblich verantwortlich für die Ablehnung der Studie. Dieses wurde uns von Teilnehmern aus dem Fischereiabgabeausschuss schriftlich bestätigt. Die Begründung lautet u.a., dass der Ausschuss die Zuständigkeit im Bereich des Tourismus und nicht in der Fischerei sieht! Noch einmal, hinter dieser Entscheidung stand auch der LSFV SH und lehnte somit den Antrag ab



https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...ende-verhindern-studie-zu-angeltourismus.html


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Januar 2019)

sebwu schrieb:


> anscheinend ist der verband hier ja mal aktiv geworden...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...ende-verhindern-studie-zu-angeltourismus.html


das hab ich so auch gelesen


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. Januar 2019)

„Hochseeangeln oder Kuttersterben“- so titelte „Rute & Rolle“ in der Dezemberausgabe 2018. Neben einer aktuellen Kutterliste findet Ihr auch ein Interview mit Lars Wernicke von unserer Initiative.

Interessant finden wir auch die Meinung von Redakteur Timo "UNTERSTÜTZT DIE KAPITÄNE! Für mich war und ist Hochseeangeln etwas Besonderes. Meine erste Angelfahrt auf die Ostsee machte ich im Alter von 13 Jahren mit der MS Seeteufel. Wenn heute Kapitäne wegen Auflagen, Sperrzonen sowie Bag Limits aufgeben
müssen, tut mir das in der Seele weh. So droht die langjährige Tradition der Hochseeangelkutter auszusterben. Das darf nicht passieren! Mein Apell: Unterstützt die Kapitäne und fahrt zum Hochseeangeln!"

Diesen Apell unterstützen wir natürlich!

Wir wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Lesen. Vielen Dank an Timo Keibel und Jesco Peschutter von Rute & Rolle für den Bericht und die Genehmigung zur Veröffentlichung!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Januar 2019)

Anlandeverpflichtung für die Freizeitfischerei endgültig vom Tisch?

Die EU- Kommission wird dem Rat einen Entwurf mit verschiedenen Änderungen zur EU- Verordnung 2016/1139 vorlegen. U.a. soll in den Artikel 7 „Bestimmungen im Zusammenhang mit der Pflicht zur Anlandung“ der folgende Punkt 3 eingefügt werden „Die Verpflichtung zur Anlandung gemäß Artikel 15 Absatz 1 der Verordnung (EU) Nr.1380/2013 gilt nicht für die Freizeitfischerei. Dieses gilt auch in den Fällen, in denen eine Fangbegrenzung für die Freizeitfischerei (Baglimit) durch den Rat festgelegt ist“.

Das ist sicherlich eine gute Nachricht für uns Meeresangler und wir denken, dass sich auch hier unsere Hartnäckigkeit gegenüber dem BMEL und der EU gemeinsam mit Netzwerk- Angeln ausgezahlt hat. Ein seit Monaten laufender intensiver Austausch mit Verantwortlichen hatte bereits hoffen lassen.

Natürlich gibt es auch weitere die Freizeitfischerei betreffende Punkte, die wir aktuell noch bearbeiten und prüfen. Ein wesentlicher Punkt ist sicherlich, dass sich die EU mit den angedachten Änderungen eine rechtliche Grundlage für die Beschränkung der Freizeitfischerei schaffen möchte. Wie das sich rechtlich im Detail darstellt, werden wir jetzt prüfen und zeitnah veröffentlichen!
Auch spielt die Überwachung und Erfassung der Fangmengen der Freizeitfischerei erneut eine Rolle. Ob ein Fangbuch oder gar eine elektronische Überwachung vorgesehen ist, liegt zukünftig in der Hand der Mitgliedstaaten. Eine verpflichtende elektronische Überwachung der Angler ist sicherlich mit Hinblick auf die Datenschutzbestimmungen unzulässig. Wir werden berichten!

Ein schönes Wochenende und viele Grüße von der Küste!

Quelle: www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo


----------



## saza (25. Januar 2019)

Sehr gute Nachrichten. Und wie immer findet man nichts bei den Verbänden. Frage mich echt, wozu wir uns die noch halten?


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2019)

ja, eine gute Nachricht. Wollen wir hoffen, dass es tatsächlich so kommt.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. Januar 2019)

Hallo



saza schrieb:


> Sehr gute Nachrichten. Und wie immer findet man nichts bei den Verbänden. Frage mich echt, wozu wir uns die noch halten?



Hier ist das Original der EAA:

https://www.facebook.com/EuropeanAnglersAlliance/posts/1195595017231686

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Januar 2019)

Bei der Meldung des EU-Parlamentes handelt es sich übrigens um eine "vorläufige Einigung". Deshalb haben wir auch ein "?" hinter den Einleitungssatz gesetzt. Die Erfahrung zeigt zwar, dass solche Vorschläge in der Regel vom Rat angenommen werden, aber es ist zur Zeit halt noch nicht fix. Nach unseren Informationen kam übrigens der Vorstoß zur Ergänzung des Artikel 7 in der Verordnung 2016/1139 u.a. aus Deutschland, was in unseren Augen überraschend ist, da man noch vor wenigen Monaten der Überzeugung war, die Anlandepflicht würde für uns Angler "eh nicht gelten".

Auch wenn wir jetzt vorsichtig aufatmen können, so zeigt die geplante Änderung eines sehr deutlich- wir Angler sind Teil der CFP der EU und die Anlandepflicht würde für uns Angler gelten, wenn wir nicht explizit davon ausgenommen werden! Insofern war es wichtig und richtig, dieses Thema an den verantwortlichen Stellen immer wieder anzusprechen! Uns hat eine Aussage aus dem BMEL ("Anlandepflicht gilt nicht für Angler") einfach nicht zufriedengestellt. Das Risiko zukünftig Babyfische zu entnehmen müssen, war uns einfach zu groß und unsere Bedenken wie wir jetzt wissen berechtigt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Januar 2019)

Besonders beeindruckend an der Sache fand ich die Mitarbeit des DAFV, der bei der gesamten Problematik wieder einmal seine herausragende Kompetenz im Bereich des europäischen Fischereirechts unter Beweis gestellt hat. Allein, wie hartnäckig der DAFV beim Bundesministerium dran geblieben ist. Das ist echte Treue, wie wir sie sonst nur aus dem Nibelungenlied kennen. Die Politik kann sich glücklich schätzen, dass die Angler über eine solche Vertretung verfügen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich bedenke, dass das BMEL vor ein paar Monaten noch eine andere Rechtsauffassung als die Kommission vertreten hat und die Anlandeverpflichtung aus deren SIcht nicht für die Freizeitfischerei gelten sollte, können wir jetzt nur hoffen, dass die vorläufige Einigung beschlossen wird. Man kann nicht oft genug wiederholen, dass wir Teil der CFP sind und viele das nicht verstehen wollen/ können. Auch hier sehe ich die Versäumnisse bereits vor 5 Jahren. Der DAFV ist hier halt auf einer Linie mit dem BMEL. 

Wir haben die gültigen Verordnungen halt anders interpretiert und dieses ja auch von verschiedenen Seiten bestätigt bekommen. Jetzt erhalten wir das quasi noch als Teil einer Verordnung schriftlich belegt. Hieraus müssen wir auch weitere Fragen ableiten. Was wird uns Anglern in diesem Zusammenhang aus dem EU Fischereirecht in Zukunft noch übergestülpt? Ich sehe die geplante Änderung zur Anlandeverpflichtung auch nicht als Sieg der Angler, sondern als Zeichen der Vernunft durch die EU. DOch was kommt noch?


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. Januar 2019)

Wir stehen ja auch mit vielen Verbänden und Vereinen im regelmäßigen Austausch. Nicht nur in den "Nordstaaten" verfolgt man unsere Aktivitäten, sondern auch in Berlin, Hessen und Thüringen, um nur einige zu nennen.

So freuen wir uns natürlich über Zuspruch und Unterstützung aus allen Teilen der Republik.

Gestern Abend erhielten wir dann eine freundliche Mail aus Bayern.

Die Angelfreunde des "Anglerbund Ebersberg e.V." hatten ihre Jahreshauptversammlung. Ein Thema waren dort auch die zunehmenden Angelverbote in Natura-2000 Gebieten in Deutschland. In diesem Zusammenhang wurde auch unsere Initiative erwähnt und unsere Flyer verteilt. Am Ende wurden dann noch über 200.- Euro für unsere Klage gesammelt und sofort über PayPal überwiesen.

Gerne stellen wir Euch bei Bedarf die Vorlage zu unseren Flyern als PDF zur Verfügung.

Vielen Dank liebe Angelfreunde aus Bayern!

www.anglerbund-ebersberg.de


----------



## Anglerdemo (8. Februar 2019)

Auch wir sind morgen wieder auf der Anglerbörse in Rendsburg vertreten. Wie im letzten Jahr stehen wir am Stand von Dieter Eisele Sea Fishing und freuen uns auf interessante Gespräche mit Euch.

Ihr findet unsere Arbeit gut? Ihr möchtet uns finanziell unterstützen? Selbstverständlich haben wir morgen auch wieder unsere Spendenbox dabei.

Ihr könnt uns aber gerne auch über PayPal unterstützen.

www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke

Oder auch per Überweisung an WiSH e.V. 
Verwendungszweck: "Unterstützung Anglerdemo"
Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15

Wichtig ist die Angabe des Verwendungszweckes!

Bis morgen in Rendsburg


----------



## saza (10. Februar 2019)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Lars. Das hast du Dir eindeutig verdient.
http://anglerverband-sh.de/index.php/lars-wernicke-ausgezeichnet.html


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2019)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch.
auch als Pfälzer weiß ich Deine Arbeit sehr zu schätzen und Natura 2000 ist überall


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2019)

Man muss nicht immer einer Meinung sein 

aber mein Respekt und auch meine Gratulation zu der Anerkennung deines Engagements.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. Februar 2019)

Da hats doch genau den Richtigen getroffen. Glückwunsch, Lars!


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Februar 2019)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch,Lars und mach weiter so.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Februar 2019)

Natürlich "Glückwunsch",
aber es ist eher eine Schande, dass sich nicht sämtliche Verbände hinter Anglerdemo stellen, die Intitiative fördern & finanzieren. 
Besser wäre aber noch, sie würden selbst die Interessen von Anglern vertreten; eine Aufgabe für die Verbände eigentlich mal geschaffen wurden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2019)

stimmt Kati, aber mal ehrlich: das sind leider nur feuchte Träume


----------



## saza (10. Februar 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Natürlich "Glückwunsch",
> aber es ist eher eine Schande, dass sich nicht sämtliche Verbände hinter Anglerdemo stellen, die Intitiative fördern & finanzieren.
> Besser wäre aber noch, sie würden selbst die Interessen von Anglern vertreten; eine Aufgabe für die Verbände eigentlich mal geschaffen wurden.


Lass mal sein Kati. Wenn sich die Verbände hinter Anglerdemo stellen würden, wäre damit ihre eigene Untätigkeit dokumentiert. Die begreifen doch nicht einmal, worum es dabei geht. Letztes Jahr noch hat und er ehemalige Weser-Ems Präsi Pieper uns doch ins Gesicht gelogen, als er behauptet hat, er würde Anglerdemo unterstützen. Wenn die sich jetzt allesamt dahinter stellen würden, das glaubst du, wie lange es dauern würde, bis sie die Erfolge für sich verbuchen würden. Sollen sie ihr Naturschutzgedöhns weiter machen, und die wichtigen Sachen den Profis überlassen. Es ist eine Menge Resignation enthalten, aber ichn erwarte von denen überhaupt nichts mehr,


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2019)

Interessant ist doch aber auch irgendwie,
dass so einige Verbände behaupten,
sie würden Anglerdemo unterstützen,
die Initiative davon aber gar nichts weiß.
Weser-Ems, DAFV,...


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Interessant ist doch aber auch irgendwie,
> dass so einige Verbände behaupten,
> sie würden Anglerdemo unterstützen,
> die Initiative davon aber gar nichts weiß.
> Weser-Ems, DAFV,...



einmal auf ihrer Seite erwähnt gilt für die schon als Unterstützung


----------



## saza (12. Februar 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Interessant ist doch aber auch irgendwie,
> dass so einige Verbände behaupten,
> sie würden Anglerdemo unterstützen,
> die Initiative davon aber gar nichts weiß.
> Weser-Ems, DAFV,...


Unbedingt. Der Lügenbaron von Weser-Ems hat ja noch mehr Dreistigkeiten an den Tag gelegt. Aber das würde hier ja schon einmal beschrieben. Scheint einfach mal deren Masche zu sein.


----------



## Grünknochen (19. Februar 2019)

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/Beso...6vOo98N712LK05zB4PxoufOaZiPFlSjVhgOZuk92k1fq0


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. Februar 2019)

*„Vorschlag für Fischereimanagementmaßnahmen nach Natura 2000 in geschützten Meeresgebieten der deutschen ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone (AWZ) der Ostsee“- *so lautet die Überschrift eines Schreibens vom BMUB, welches wir mit großem Interesse gelesen haben. Wir haben mit der Veröffentlichung bewusst gewartet, da wir den Inhalt eigentlich nicht glauben konnten und wollten!

Zur Erinnerung- wir Angler wurden in Teilen des Naturschutzgebietes Fehmarnbelt ausgeschlossen. Wir dürfen dort weder mit einem Gummifisch noch mit einer Posenangel an der Wasseroberfläche angeln, da wir Angler nach Auffassung des BUMB mit unserer Fischerei den Erhaltungszustand des Schutzgebietes gefährden und man uns eine erhebliche Störwirkung unterstellt. Dieses konnte uns Anglern bis heute nicht nachgewiesen werden und aus diesem Grund haben wir die Klage eingereicht.

Wie sieht das BMUB und BfN denn die Störwirkung der Fischerei? Nicht nur Greenpeace hält Angeln für die nachhaltigste Methode der Fischerei, sondern auch viele andere Umweltverbände. Nur das BMUB und das BfN sehen und Angler als die größte Gefahr, was in dem jetzigen Vorschlag einmal mehr deutlich wird.

Der gemeinsame Vorschlag des BMUB und BMEL für das Fischerei-Management in geschützten Meeresflächen der deutschen AWZ zu den Fischereiaktivitäten Deutschlands und der betroffenen EU-Mitgliedstaaten in diesen Gebieten sieht lediglich ein Verbot der Schleppnetzfischerei vor (Ausschluss von beweglichen Fanggeräten mit Bodenkontakt)!




Somit bleibt die Fischerei mit zum Beispiel Stellnetzen erlaubt. Wir erinnern uns an die Argumentation des BMUB, NABU und Co zum Angelverbot. Dort hieß es u.a., dass mit dem Angelverbot Schweinswale und Seehunde geschützt werden sollen. Wir kennen weder einen Angler der einen Schweinswal noch einen Seehund vor Fehmarn gefangen hat, jedoch wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen zur Gefahr von Stellnetzen für diese Tiere.

Wir möchten mit diesem Artikel nicht die Fischerei angreifen, sondern lediglich unser Unverständnis gegenüber der Bundesregierung zum Ausdruck bringen. Hier werden Angler und der Angeltourismus gezielt ausgesperrt und ein wichtiger Wirtschaftszweig zerstört, Existenzen von Familien und Traditionsbetriebe vernichtet!

Nein, es geht hier nicht um Naturschutz, sondern um einen Verteilungskampf der Fischereiressourcen. Mit diesen Vorschlägen wird die Akzeptanz von Naturschutzmaßnahmen einmal mehr nachhaltig gefährdet.

Selbstverständlich liegen die vollständigen Unterlagen zu diesem Vorgang bereits unserem Juristen vor und werden unsere Argumentation vor Gericht stärken.

Übrigens schreibt die Bundesregierung, dass man mit diesen Vorschlägen den Verpflichtungen nach Artikel 11 der Verordnung (EU) Nr. 1380/2013 über die Gemeinsame Fischereipolitik nachkommen wird. Danach legt der „initiierende“ Mitgliedstaat mit den betroffenen Mitgliedstaaten mit fischereilichem  Bewirtschaftungsinteresse zur Erfüllung naturschutzrechtlicher Unionsvorschriften (Natura 2000-Richtlinien, Meeresstrategie-Rahmenrichtlinie) nach Durchführung eines „regionalen“ Konsultationsverfahrens (BaltFish-Gruppe) der Europäischen Kommission eine Gemeinsame Stellungnahme zwecks Erarbeitung einer Delegierten EU-Rechtsverordnung vor.

Wie war das noch? Beim Angelverbot beruft man sich also auf die EU Vorgaben und möchte ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren verhindern, aber mit diesen Vorschlägen erfüllt man die Unionsvorschriften zu den Natura2000- Richtlinien?

Müssen wir noch mehr Beweise für die Ideologie und die Willkür des BMUB und die anglerfeindliche Politik der Bundesregierung bringen?

Es zeigt die Bedeutung unserer Klage und wir möchten an dieser Stelle dran erinnern, dass wir weiterhin auf finanzielle Unterstützung angewiesen sind- also, bitte unterstützt unsere Arbeit weiterhin mit Spenden.

Vielen Dank- gemeinsam gegen Angelverbote in der Ostsee!


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. Februar 2019)

Es ist echt unglaublich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (20. Februar 2019)

Es ist einfach immer das Gleiche, egal ob Insekten, Blei oder Baglimit. Der Blickwinkel von Politik ist immer nur Lastenverteilung, völlig losgelöst von Ursachenbekämpfung nach dem Verursacherprinzip.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Februar 2019)

Ja, wirklich unglaublich, diese Borniertheit, bar jeder Vernunft


----------



## fishhawk (21. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Müssen wir noch mehr Beweise für die Ideologie und die Willkür des BMUB und die anglerfeindliche Politik der Bundesregierung bringen?



Aus meiner Sicht nicht.  Wer es jetzt noch nicht kapiert hat, für den dürfte es eh zu spät sein.

Ich befürchte aber, dass der Nachschub so schnell nicht ausgehen wird. Wäre allerdings froh, wenn ich mich da irre.


----------



## ragbar (22. Februar 2019)

Der Feind des freiheitlichen Bürgers (und somit auch der Angler) ist die eigene Bundesregierung. Gilt in dieser Zeit mittlerweile für alle Lebensbelange.


----------



## Grünknochen (22. Februar 2019)

ragbar schrieb:


> Der Feind des freiheitlichen Bürgers (und somit auch der Angler) ist die eigene Bundesregierung. Gilt in dieser Zeit mittlerweile für alle Lebensbelange.



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr... Zu solch tiefschürfenden ''Erkenntnissen'' bin ich jedenfalls nicht gekommen. Ich beherrsche einfach nicht die Kunst der maximalen Simplifizierung auf der Basis von Nichtwissen.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

wen man als Feind wahrnimmt, ist individuell verschieden.

Zumindest haben wir in der BRD noch die Demokratie (auch wenn Habeck das anders sieht) und da wählt halt die Masse, wer sie in die Sch****  reitet.

Und Leute wie fisherbandit können sich auch gegen Regierungsentscheidungen engagieren ohne gleich um Leib und Leben fürchten zu müssen.

Danke übrigens für sein Engagement.

Ob wir unter einem Diktator besser leben würden, käme wohl auch auf die betreffende Person an.

Soweit ich weiß sind aber die Menschen in Diktaturen auch überwiegend unzufrieden, selbst wenn es ihnen insgesamt eigentlich ganz gut geht.


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. Februar 2019)

Im Mittelalter lag mitten in Deutschland eine Stadt, die Schilda hieß. Ihre Bewohner nannte man deshalb die Schildbürger. Das waren seltsame Leute…

Ist das heutige Berlin etwa Schilda?

Viele Angler verstehen leider immer noch nicht, warum wir uns mit einer Klage gegen die Verbotszone für Freizeitfischerei in Teilen des Fehmarnbelts wehren. Schließlich wird mit dem Angelverbot doch die Natur geschützt. Es gibt jedoch bis heute keinen haltbaren wissenschaftlichen Nachweis für das Angelverbot- und genau das wird jetzt durch das BMUB bestätigt!

Auch die Fischerei soll Einschränkungen auferlegt bekommen

Die Politik hat uns ja immer wieder versichert, dass selbstverständlich auch die erwerbsmäßige Fischerei aus diesem Gebiet ausgeschlossen wird. Ja, und jetzt wird es tatsächlich ernst, zumindest ein wenig.

Der Entwurf zu Beschränkungen der Fischerei

Der deutsche Entwurf einer gemeinsamen Empfehlung des BMUB und BMEL für den Schutz der Natura 2000-Gebiete in der deutschen AWZ in der Ostsee sieht vor, dass Fischereien mit „beweglichen Bodenkontaktgeräten“ aus Teilen der Natura 2000-Gebiete ausgeschlossen werden.

Das hört sich tatsächlich im ersten Stepp nach einem Schutz der Natura-2000 Gebiete an. Schließlich wurden ja auch Freizeitfischer mit ihrer Angelrute aus Teilen des Fehmarnbelts zum Schutz der Natur ausgeschlossen.

Große Gefahr von Freizeitfischern?

Das BMUB sieht ja auch heute noch von der Freizeitfischerei eine große Gefahr für den Fehmarnbelt ausgehen, denn ansonsten hätte ja die verantwortliche Ministerin Svenja Schulze die Verordnung entsprechend ändern können.

Zum Verständnis haben wir die Verbotszone der Freizeitfischerei auf der beigefügten Karte rot dargestellt und Ihr könnt erkennen, dass diese mittig in der geplanten Verbotszone der Fischerei für bewegliche Bodenkontaktgeräte liegt.





Beschäftigen wir uns noch einmal intensiver mit der Empfehlung des BMUB (SPD geführt) und BMEL (CDU geführt). Die Maßnahme zielt gemäß der Empfehlung darauf ab, einen wirksamen Schutz der Lebensraumtypen Riffe und Sandbänke und ihrer benthischen Gemeinschaften im Natura 2000-Gebiet „Fehmarn Belt“ gegen bewegliche, mit dem Boden in Kontakt stehende Fanggeräte zu gewährleisten. Zur Erinnerung- aus dem gleichen Grund hat man ja uns Freizeitfischern das Angeln verboten.

„Wer angelt“ ist für das BMUB entscheidend bei den Schutzmaßnahmen

Interessant ist dann die Unterscheidung zwischen Angeln durch Angler und Angeln durch Fischer. Das BMUB sieht nämlich von Anglern, die Angeln eine Gefahr für die Riffe und Sandbänke, für Fischer die Angeln hingegen nicht.

Könnt Ihr uns noch folgen?

Das BMUB hat das Angeln durch Angler ja explizit verboten, hingegen das Angeln für die Fischerei vom Verbot ausgenommen. Ja, die Fischer dürfen sogar Schleppangeln. Oder mit einer Ringwade fischen (dort wird ein Anker eingesetzt). Grundberührende Gummifische oder Pilker mit 50 Gramm sind also eine Gefahr für Riffe und Sandbänke, Anker von 10 Kg und mehr hingegen nicht.

Wir haben Euch die zukünftig erlaubten Angelmethoden für die erwerbsmäßige Fischerei auch einmal dieser Meldung beigefügt.




Verstehen können wir das alles nicht mehr, aber wir haben selbstverständlich in den zuständigen Ministerien einmal nachgefragt.

Bitte teilt wie gewohnt diesen Beitrag, damit wir möglichst viele Menschen über diesen politischen Wahnsinn aufklären können.

Herzliche Grüße von der Küste und ein sonniges Wochenende!


----------



## fishhawk (22. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> damit wir möglichst viele Menschen über diesen politischen Wahnsinn aufklären können



Wer soll sich denn außer ein paar Anglern darüber aufregen, dass für die gewerbliche Fischerei *Grund*leinen, Langleinen, Treibleinen etc. erlaubt bleiben,  während die Freizeitfischerei mit der Angelrute verboten ist ?

Gut, vielleicht noch ein paar Leute aus der Tourismusindustrie und der kümmerliche Rest, der keine grün-roten Scheuklappen aufhat, aber sonst?

Da wir ja nach Meinung gewisser Parteivorsitzenden eh in einer Diktatur leben, braucht man ja dann wohl auch keine vernünftige Legitimation für solche Verbote.

Und wer festlegt, wann ein paar Steine als ein paar Steine oder als Riff gelten, wird ja auch niemand hinterfragen wollen.

Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass Anglerdemo das anders sieht und mit rechtsstaatlichen Mitteln dagegen vorgeht.


----------



## ragbar (22. Februar 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr... Zu solch tiefschürfenden ''Erkenntnissen'' bin ich jedenfalls nicht gekommen. Ich beherrsche einfach nicht die Kunst der maximalen Simplifizierung auf der Basis von Nichtwissen.


Dafür hast Du die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. Februar 2019)

Es wird mal wieder Zeit DANKE zu sagen!

Danke an die Jungs und Mädels, die Anglerdemo regelmäßig freiwillig an den Wochenenden auf Veranstaltungen in Deutschland präsentieren. Hierbei dürfen wir nie vergessen, dass alle Kosten von diesen Angelkollegen zu 100% privat getragen werden, sei es für Benzin, Übernachtungen oder Verpflegung. Ich denke das DANKE kann gar nicht groß genug sein, oder?

Danke an alle Angler, die uns durch Spenden unterstützen!

Danke an alle Angler für den regelmäßigen Zuspruch!

Danke an alle Angler, die mit uns das Gespräch suchen und sich über unsere Arbeit informieren!

Angeln ist ein geiles Hobby. Ob nun der Drill, das Naturerlebnis oder einfach die Herausforderung die Fische zu überlisten. Angeln ist Erholung, Spannung und Erlebnis. Wenn am Ende des Tages dann noch ein frischer Fisch auf dem Teller liegt, haben wir den krönenden Abschluss einer erfolgreichen Angeltages vor uns liegen.

So ist es auch immer wieder interessant sich auf den vielen Messen über neue Köder, Ruten und Rollen zu informieren oder auch mit anderen Anglern einfach mal zu fachsimpeln. Wir wollen ja nicht nur über Verbote und Beschränkungen mit Euch reden, sondern viel lieber auch über die immer noch überwiegenden positiven Dinge rund um unser Hobby.

Dabei sollten wir jedoch die drohenden Gefahren nicht ausblenden, denn diese sind leider sehr real und betreffen immer mehr Angler in unterschiedlichen Regionen in Deutschland. Sei es durch Natura2000 oder auch einfach nur durch Willkür- wir müssen uns gemeinsam wehren.
So war heute natürlich Saza das Topthema, genauer gesagt die Veröffentlichung in diversen Medien „FCK PTA" – Wie und warum Dirk Sazalowski gegen Peta kämpft“.

Ja, ein Angler kämpft privat gegen PETA! Auch hier sieht man leider einmal mehr, dass viele Angler ihre Interessen nicht oder nur ungenügend von den Verbänden vertreten sehen. Danke Saza, dass Du Dich diesem Thema annimmst und natürlich auch danke, dass Du uns unterstützt. Es ist uns eine Ehre „FCK PTA“ im Team zu haben.

Natürlich freuen wir uns auch immer wieder über den Zuspruch aus der Angelszene. Auch hier stellen wir fest, dass wir immer mehr Promis mit unserer Arbeit erreichen. Auch hierfür möchten wir uns bedanken.




Wir wünschen Euch einen schönen Sonntag und ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser. Und falls Ihr mal wieder Bock auf Dorsch habt- zur Zeit sind die Fänge bei uns an der Küste so gut, wie seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr.

Bis bald bei uns an der Küste!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Februar 2019)

Ich wäre gerne auch persönlich vor Ort gewesen, jedoch hatte ich Termine bezüglich dem Entwurf zur Fischerei in den Schutzgebieten. Wir haben diesbezüglich jetzt neue Gespräche mit der EU aufgenommen, aber natürlich auch auf Bundesebene. Ich denke die Gespräche mit Anglern sind angenehmer . Danke an alle, die dieses Wochenende die Spendenbox in Lingen hochhalten, danke Fred , Horst, Gregor, Saza und die vielen anderen!


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Gespräche mit der EU aufgenommen



Respekt !

Einmal für Anglerdemo, aber auch für die Kommission, dass die sich Zeit für ne private Organisation ohne offizielle Legitimierung nimmt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so sehe ich das auch, allerdings auch, dass Anglerdemo zusehens mehr und mehr Ernst genommen wird. 
Es wird wahr genommen, welch fundierte Arbeit die machen, deshalb kann man Anglerdemo nicht mehr so einfach links liegen lassen, was man mit den eigentlich
zuständigen Verbänden durchaus kann und auch tut.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

es gibt halt Institutionen, die wären offiziell über Mitgliederzahlen legitimiert und es gibt private Organisationen.

Schöner wäre es, wenn es der privaten Organisationen gar nicht bedürfte.

Solange das nicht so ist, wünsche ich  Anglerdemo viel Erfolg und nötige Unterstützung aus der Anglerschaft.


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Februar 2019)

Aller, Leine, Este, Hamel und Herksbach sowie an der Aue bei Stade hat der AV Niedersachsen Nachtangelverbote verhindert, gegen ein Angelverbot an der Elbe hat man eine fachlich fundierte Stellungnahme abgegeben! Der AV Niedersachsen kämpft für uns Angler und weiß, wie wichtig und schwierig dieser Kampf ist.

Umso mehr freuen wir uns, dass Werner Klasing und Klaus Bargmann uns auf unserem Stand auf der "Faszination Angeln 2019" in Lingen besucht haben und uns eine gute Arbeit bescheinigt haben. Vielen Dank!




Auch wir haben uns natürlich über die Arbeit des AVN informiert und sind an einem regelmäßigen Austausch interessiert.




Auch unsere Spendenbox wird weiterhin gefüllt, danke Mats!



Lob für unsere Arbeit, einen Austausch mit dem AVN, gute Gespräche mit Euch und ein paar Euro für unsere Arbeit- so macht Messe Spaß!

www.av-nds.de/wir.html


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (26. Februar 2019)

Das zweite Bild ist ja mal interessant... AngelAnni mal nicht in pink


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Februar 2019)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Das zweite Bild ist ja mal interessant... AngelAnni mal nicht in pink


Man sieht ja nicht alles.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (2. März 2019)

Auf https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/dorsch.html fand ich folgenden, interessanten Satz:
"Da aufgrund umfangreicher wissenschaftlicher Untersuchungen belegt ist, dass die Freizeitfischerei einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil am Gesamtfang an Dorschen in der westlichen Ostsee ausmacht, hat die EU auch den Dorschfang der Freizeitfischer begrenz."

War das nicht gerade so, dass eine "umfangreiche wissenschaftliche Untersuchung" zu eben dieser Freizeitfischerei nicht genehmigt wurde?
Da ist diese Behauptung doch mal ganz starker Tobak.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. März 2019)

Es gab eine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung, jedoch war da der Auftraggeber das BMEL nach Vorgabe der EU. Wir hätten das jetzt gerne mal von der anderen Seite - also auf Anglersicht - untersucht, aber uns ging es ja nicht speziell um die Fangmengen. Ich persönlich habe unsere Studie auch noch nicht zu den Akten gelegt...


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (2. März 2019)

Ja genau, Lars, die meinte ich. Also die nicht-Genehmigung der Studie aus Anglersicht.
Denn was im Netz zu "umfangreichen wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen" zu finden ist, ist doch sehr alt, dürftig und erinnert mehr an Ratespielchen.

In dem Artikel https://www.welt.de/regionales/hamb...ischer-angeln-mehr-Dorsch-als-angenommen.html von 2007 wird davon gesprochen, dass 20-50% der Fänge auf das Konto der Freizeitfischer gehen.
Hier in https://literatur.thuenen.de/digbib_extern/dn051522.pdf von 2012 sind es schon 35-70%.
Laut netzwerk-angeln.de: "
*ICES - Zahlen klar: Angler haben nur 10 % der Fänge der Fischerei erreicht*"
Das ist doch alles nicht wissenschaftlich belastbar.

So wie ich das sehe, müsste man mal 1-2 Jahre lang die Zahlen von den Kuttern aufnehmen lassen und auf den Länderportalen von SH und MV Fangmengen melden lassen, gerne auch anonym, nach Anzahl/Gewicht/Ort. Das sollte wesentlich belastbarer sein.

Also alleine diese schwankenden Angaben sollten doch genug Munition liefern, um auch dem uneinsichtigsten Bürokratenhengst die Sinnhaftigkeit eurer Studie vor Augen zu führen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (3. März 2019)

Meines Wissens beruhen alle Aussagen ausschließlich auf Schätzungen und Hochrechnungen. Da liest dann jeder raus, was ihm gerade opportun erscheint.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. März 2019)

Es ist ja eine Interpretation von Studien und wie man sich das alles so hinbiegt, dass es zu Maßnahmen passt und politische durchgesetzte Beschränkungen begründen kann. Wir arbeiten ja ausschließlich mit den Zahlen von ICES, obwohl wir auch eigene Zahlen haben, nämlich von Angelkuttern die Aufzeichnungen und auch von einigen Kleinbootanglern (meine Zahlen eingeschlossen). VIele Bootsangler führen Fangbücher und die Fänge weichen dann doch von den Hochrechnungen der Wissenschaft ab.

Bleiben wir aber bei den Zahlen von ICES und nehmen die Aussage "Angler fangen so viel wie die Berufsfischer".  Man könnte ja die ICES Zahlen heranziehen und die Historie bemühen.







Addiert man die Zahlen sieht das dann so aus:





Ja, oder die Statistik von 2014 bis 2016- warum erzählt man uns und der Öffentlichkeit nicht die Wahrheit? Ich denke dann steht die Aussage in einem anderen Licht!




Noch einmal, die Aussage lautet "Angler fangen so viel wie die Berufsfischer"! Können wir mit diesen ICES Zahlen nicht erkennen...Einer der Punkte unserer massiven Kritik am Baglimit.

In unserem Video haben wir ja bereits 2017 eine Erhöhung des Baglimits gefordert, da die Anglerfänge stark zurückgegangen sind, berücksichtigt wurde das beim Baglimit für 2018 nicht- erst ein Jahr später hat man unsere Fänge dann nach unten korrigiert. Jetzt hätte man die "weniger Fänge" der Angler aus 2017 und 2018 ja beim Baglimt für 2019 berücksichtigen können (müssen!) und unser Baglimit aufheben können, aber natürlich Pustekuchen. Komisch, immer wenn ich mit ICES Zahlen in Zusammenhang mit dem Baglimit jongliere, geht mein Blutdruck in den gefährlichen Bereich...

Hier noch einmal unsere Videos zum Baglimit/ zu den Anglerfängen. Dort kann man die Zahlen auch noch einmal sehen und wir versuchen die Zusammenhänge zu erklären.


----------



## Wollebre (3. März 2019)

_geht mein Blutdruck in den gefährlichen Bereich...
_
Bevor du deine Gesundheit ruinierst pack die Koffer.... gibt ausreichend schöne Ecken wo man ohne nicht nachvollziehbare Restriktionen sein Hobby ausüben kann. 
Aber so lange die Angler keine Lobby haben, sehe ich nicht das sich etwas ändern wird.
Wie schon mal geschrieben habe ich die Konsequenzen gezogen. Angel dadurch weniger aber mit mehr Freude.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. März 2019)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Bevor du deine Gesundheit ruinierst pack die Koffer.... gibt ausreichend schöne Ecken wo man ohne nicht nachvollziehbare Restriktionen sein Hobby ausüben kann.
> Aber so lange die Angler keine Lobby haben, sehe ich nicht das sich etwas ändern wird.
> Wie schon mal geschrieben habe ich die Konsequenzen gezogen. Angel dadurch weniger aber mit mehr Freude.



Im Leben nicht! Ich bleibe meiner Heimat treu und werde bis zum letzten Fisch für unser Hobby kämpfen. Ich räume doch nicht das Feld und überlasse anderen die Fische. Wenn wir weg sind, wer wird dann als nächstes ausgesperrt?

Und Deine Rechnung wird nicht aufgehen! Wenn wir hier nicht mehr angeln dürfen und die deutschen Meeresangler alle nach Norwegen, Dänemark und meinetwegen Holland fahren- wann wird dort der Druck auf die Natur so groß, dass es auch dort Verbote und Beschränkungen geben wird? Und wenn die EU in Deutschland verbietet (Aufnahme der Angler in die CFP), wann werden die in DK etc. aktiv?

Nein, das ist mir nicht zu Ende gedacht. Ich denke wir müssen weitermachen und unsere Position klar beziehen und vertreten. Wobei nichts gegen einen Angelurlaub spricht, denn auch ich bin bekennender Langeland- Fan...


----------



## Meefo 46 (4. März 2019)

Moin Lars .

Solange der Kampf für Angler und gegen weitere Verbote und Einschränkungen der Angler diese noch senken ohne Medizin ist doch alles gut.Und Urlaub auf Langeland soll auch helfen.

Obwohl ich persönlich Als für einen Urlaub bevorzuge.


----------



## Anglerdemo (8. März 2019)

"Zehn" ist unsere traurige Zahl der Woche! Populismus wurde uns von vielen im Sommer 2017 vorgeworfen, als wir ein Bild vom leeren Kommunalhafen von Heiligenhafen veröffentlicht haben. Als Schwarzmaler wurden wir bezeichnet und das wird schon nicht so schlimm werden.






Robert Habeck schrieb damals, man müsse neue Wege beschreiten und zum Beispiel an Bord Fische zubereiten. Die Fahrgastschiffsrichtlinie lässt dieses nicht zu- ein Hochseeangelschiff ist laut der Richtlinie ein Sportanglerfahrzeug und keine schwimmenden Kochschule lieber Robert Habeck!

So gucken wir wehmütig zurück in die Vergangenheit. Wir haben bereits 2016 darauf hingewiesen, dass alleine direkt auf den Hochseeangelschiffen rund 400 Arbeitsplätze durch die zu erwartenden Einschränkungen gefährdet sind. So ist die aktuelle Entwicklung natürlich auch für den Tourismus ein schwerer Schlag. Die Betriebe der Hochseeangelfahrt haben pro Jahr rund 580.000 Gäste an Bord begrüßen dürfen.  Hierdurch wurde eine Kaufkraft von rund 41,2 Mio. € in die strukturschwachen Küstenregionen gelenkt. Dadurch lässt sich ein Beschäftigungseffekt von rund 2.600 Arbeitsplätzen durch die Hochseeangelfahrt errechnen. Und heute?

All das hat die Politik mit fragwürdigen Entscheidungen aufs Spiel gesetzt. Existenzen wurden zerstört und Familien vor eine ungewisse Zukunft gestellt. Die Landespolitik hat viel versprochen, doch Unterstützung haben die Betriebe bis heute nicht erhalten. In Berlin scheinen unsere Probleme ebenfalls niemanden zu interessieren- eventuell müssen wir Angler zukünftig in Indianerkostümen die Angelkutter betreten, damit wir politische und mediale Aufmerksamkeit erhalten.

Das sind die Fakten. Fakt ist aber auch, dass die verbliebenen Schiffe Euch Angler hier oben weiterhin bei Wind und Wetter zum Fisch bringen. Die Fänge sind so gut wie seit Jahren nicht mehr!

Also, ab an die Küste mit Euch- wir empfangen Euch natürlich auch in Zukunft mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht.

Bitte habt Verständnis, dass wir weiterhin keine Namen der Hochseeangelschiffe veröffentlichen, die aufgeben mussten. Auf der Seite von www.Erlebnis-Meer.de könnt Ihr hingegen selbstverständlich alle Informationen zu den noch in Fahrt befindlichen Schiffen abrufen und zum Beispiel die Kontaktdaten abrufen, um Plätze für Eure Angeltour zu reservieren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. März 2019)

Ich habe diese Frage mal hier rübergezogen, da ich denke das ist dann doch zu OT bei den Bienen 



Testudo schrieb:


> Lars, darf ich nochmal an meine Frage erinnern, warum nicht alle Schiffe bei euch gelistet sind?



Irgendwie übersehen die Frage, sorry! Grundsätzlich haben wir tatsächlich ja nur die Schiffe aus SH bei Erlebnis-Meer aufgeführt, aktuell sind es 12 Stück.

Wir haben damals alle Eigner/ Reeder angeschrieben und die Möglichkeit zur Veröffentlichung angeboten. Wer geantwortet hat, ist auch online. Zwingen können wir keinen...


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. März 2019)

"Zehn" war unsere Zahl vor gut einer Woche. "Zehn" ist die Zahl der Hochseeangelschiffe, die seit 2017 bei uns in SH durch immer neue Verbote und Einschränkungen für uns Meeresangler aufgeben mussten. Diese Zahl hat viele von Euch entsetzt. Auf finanzielle Hilfen durch die Politik im Land warten die Unternehmen hier in SH weiterhin vergeblich!

Wie sieht es eigentlich in Mecklenburg- Vorpommern aus? Wir haben uns mal in den Häfen von Rostock und Warnemünde umgehört. Nach unseren Informationen sind von ehemals 21 Angelkuttern aktuell noch SIEBEN Schiffe für uns Angler im Einsatz. Die negative Entwicklung konnte anscheinend durch die finanzielle Unterstützung durch das Land gestoppt werden und wir hoffen natürlich, dass die verbliebenen Schiffe erhalten werden.




Jeder Angler, der aktuell mit einem der Schiffe auf die Ostsee rausfährt, kommt als zufriedener Dorschfänger zurück in den Hafen- wir denken, dass wir für den Erhalt der Schiffe weiterkämpfen müssen. Die Generation nach uns soll doch auch noch die Möglichkeit bekommen, das geilste Hobby der Welt kennenzulernen und nicht nur aus alten Geschichten von Opa vor dem Computer im Kinderzimmer, oder? Was gibt es schöneres, als selbstgefangenen Dorsch zuzubereiten?

Wir wünschen Euch ein schönes Wochenende und Petri Heil!


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. August 2019)

Für uns aktuell sehr arbeitsintensiv, aber auch interessant und lehrreich!

Wir haben ja bereits vor gut einem Jahr darauf hingewiesen, dass sich das VG Köln im zweiten Halbjahr 2019 mit unserer Klage gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt beschäftigen wird.

So wurden wir jetzt aufgefordert, weitere Beweismittel vorzulegen, da unsere Gegenseite – das BfN-unsere Klagebegründung für nichtzutreffend hält. In diesem Fall umso einfacher für uns, da wir diesen Nachweis mit Hilfe von amtlichen Dokumenten erbringen können.

Wir haben in den letzten Tagen in einer Arbeitsgruppe die Klageerwiderung geprüft und alle Punkte entsprechend entkräftet.

Was uns hierbei aufgefallen ist, dass eine Behörde aus einem „A“ ein „B“ macht und mit „C“ begründet. Teilweise widerspricht man sich in der Klageerwiderung sogar selbst und gibt die Antworten auf angezweifelte Punkte eine Seite später. Da ist eines unserer Argumente auf Seite 3 falsch, wird aber auf Seite 5 von der Gegenseite als Beweis angeführt. Schon spannend! Da stellt sich und dann erneut die Frage, ob es mangelndes Fachwissen ist, fehlende juristische Beratung oder doch einfach nur von Ideologen getriebene Willkür?

Interessant sind hierbei die zeitlichen Abläufe, die u.U. noch eine wichtige Rolle vor dem VG Köln spielen werden.

Fakt ist aber auch, dass wir im Falle einer Niederlage vor Gericht als Angler verdammt schweren Zeit entgegen gehen werden. Denn wenn das so rechtmäßig sein sollte, dürfen wir in naher Zukunft mit verdammt vielen Verbotszonen in den Küstengewässern, AWZ und auch Binnengewässern rechnen.

Wenn ein „A“ vor Gericht als „B“ durchgeht und mit „C“ begründet werden darf, dann ist das ein Freifahrtschein für den Naturschutz und für die Aussperrung von Menschen aus der Natur! Mit diesen fragwürdigen Begründungen müssen wir ganz klar erkennen, dass entweder fehlende Kompetenz auf der Gegenseite eine Rolle spielt oder man bewusst diese Vorgehensweise gewählt hat. In einem demokratischen Rechtsstaat hätten wir persönlich das so nicht für möglich gehalten. Man ist hier eigentlich der Willkür des Staates ausgeliefert und die Politik schaut einfach nur noch tatenlos zu, wie ein ganzer Berufszweig Stück für Stück verschwindet. Menschen, die sich eine Existenz aufgebaut haben, verlieren alles und die zuständige Behörde bastelt seit Jahren an neuen Begründungen für die Angelverbotszone. Ihr erinnert Euch? Die Riffe mussten geschützt werden, unspezifischer Bootsverkehr durch Angelboote sollte eingedämmt werden und der Schweinswal war durch Angler bedroht. Ja, die feste Fehmarnbeltquerung scheint die Riffe weniger zu beeinträchtigen und zu gefährden, als ein Angler. Eine Handvoll Kleinboote hat gravierende Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt- auf einer der meistbefahrenden Schifffahrtstraßen der Welt. Ja, und der Beifang von Schweinswalen bei uns Anglern ist alarmierend- wobei wir bis heute von keinem Angler gehört haben, der jemals einen Schweinswal gedrillt hat. Nein, das gesamte Paket zum Angelverbot ist konstruiert und wir hoffen dann doch noch auf unseren Rechtsstaat.

In diesem Verfahren könnte übrigens auch noch „der Bundesbeauftragte für den Datenschutz und die Informationsfreiheit“ eine Rolle spielen. Aber dazu bei Zeiten mehr.

Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, dass wir aus taktischen Gründen keine Details veröffentlichen.

Selbstverständlich werden wir im weiteren Verlauf auch detaillierte Informationen zum Verfahren und Schriftstücke soweit zulässig veröffentlichen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung und herzliche Grüße von der Küste!


----------



## ragbar (29. August 2019)

Wie mir ein befreundeter Rechtsanwalt abends bei einem Treffen einmal mitteilte: Er habe bis vor wenigen Jahren an den Rechtsstaat geglaubt.  Die rechtliche Daherschwurbelei der Gerichte nehme in einem Maße zu, daß er nun nicht mehr daran glaube.
Das trifft auf den oben genannten Modus Operandi "ideologiegetriebene Willkür" eben genauso zu.
Es sitzen in der heutigen Zeit Geister an den Schalthebeln der Macht, denen,vorsichtig gesagt, das "normale Denken abhanden gekommen ist". Ich meine, weniger vorsichtig gesagt, könnte man das im Arbeiterjargon auch "den A.... auf" nennen. Jeder postmoderne kleine Nasenbohr-Richter scheint zu meinen, im Sinne des durchaus fragwürdigen Zeitgeistes Urteile herbeisteuern zu müssen. Man darf sich niemals durch die angesagte "Hoheitliche Renitenz "zur Aufgabe zwingen lassen.
Denn das ist das Ziel der derzeitigen,selbstgefälligen sogenannten Vordenker, die andere, nämlich Angler, für aus der Zeit gefallen erklären und diese ihre Macht schmecken lassen  wollen.
Ich glaube, in dem unteren Bild links die Silverland aus Burgstaaken erkannt zu haben, auf der ich als Junge vor vielen Jahren meine ersten Dorsche fangen konnte. Wenn diese Kutter wie die Silverland und alle anderen nun mit obskuren, scheinheiligen Rechtsprechungen, die das Papier nicht wert sind, auf dem sie stehen, in die Knie gezwungen werden, könnte ich vor Wut abkotzen und heulen.


----------



## climber (29. August 2019)

Zum Thema Glaube an den Rechtsstaat fällt mir spontan der Dieselskandal ein.
Wenn man sich die Urteile vor deutschen Gerichten dazu ansieht, fällt ein Gericht komplett aus dem Rahmen.
Am 19.12. stehe ich vor dem Landgericht und Klage gegen VW und letztendlich auch gegen KBA und Land.


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. August 2019)

Fliegt dem BMUB heute das Naturschutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt um die Ohren?

Was eigentlich eine ruhige Angeltour werden sollte, wurde dann am heutigen 29. August 2019 für unser Team bei diesigem Wetter eher eine Bootstour in explosive Reviere!

Unser Ziel war heute der Fehmarnbelt, speziell wollten wir unser Glück an der Grenze zum Naturschutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt versuchen und über unsere Tour berichten. Doch heute berichten wir dann nicht von Fischen, sondern von Unterwasserexplosionen!

Die NATO führt aktuell ein Manöver in der Ostsee durch. Heute waren die Schiffe im NSG Fehmarnbelt unterwegs. Über UKW Sprechfunk erhielten wir auf Kanal 16 die Ankündigung von regelmäßigen Unterwassersprengungen, so auch zum Beispiel um 12.50 Uhr oder auch um 14.20 Uhr lokale Zeit. Der Sicherheitsabstand zu diesen Sprengungen wurde mit einem Radius von 1 SM angegeben, doch selbst bei einem Abstand von 4 SM vibrierte unser Boot noch deutlich spürbar.

Als wir die Koordinaten auf der Seekarte kontrollierten, mussten wir überraschend feststellen, dass die wiederholten Sprengungen zentral in der Angelverbotszone durchgeführt wurden.

Wir denken, dass solche Sprengungen sicherlich im Vorfeld genehmigt werden müssen- also stellt sich uns die Frage, ob Meeresangler für die Natur schädlicher sind als Unterwassersprengungen!

Warum will man uns das Angeln in diesem Gebiet eigentlich wirklich verbieten? Wir sind die einzigen Nutzer, die dort ausgesperrt worden sind! Es wird mit jedem Tag deutlicher, dass sich das BMUB ausschließlich gegen uns Angler stellt und es nicht um den Schutz des Fehmarnbelts geht, was wir ja von Beginn an vorhergesagt haben. Es ist ein ideologisches und willkürliches Angelverbot!






Selbstverständlich haben wir die Koordinaten auf unserer Seekarte eingezeichnet, damit wir den Sicherheitsabstand einhalten können und auch die Uhrzeiten der Detonationen vermerkt.

Die genauen Bezeichnungen der Schiffe von unserem AIS haben wir aus Datenschutzgründen unkenntlich gemacht.


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. August 2019)

Bei einer Erhöhung der Fangmengen wurden wir Angler benachteiligt, bei der Reduzierung hingegen gilt die Gleichbehandlung!

Der Vorschlag der EU ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Meeresangler und des Angeltourismus!

Zitat "Therefore, the Commission proposes to reduce the total allowable catches by 68%, to re-introduce a spawning closure period and to reduce the limit for recreational fishermen to 2 specimens per day. "

"Daher schlägt die Kommission vor, die zulässigen Gesamtfangmengen um 68% zu verringern, die Laichschonzeit wieder einzuführen und die Höchstgrenze für Freizeitfischer auf 2 Exemplare pro Tag zu senken."

Dann klappen wir das Buch mal langsam zu...

Wir hoffen auf den Rat, dass man dieser Empfehlung nicht folgen wird!


----------



## Deep Down (30. August 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Bei einer Erhöhung der Fangmengen wurden wir Angler benachteiligt, bei der Reduzierung hingegen gilt die Gleichbehandlung!



Die Bedeutung dieses Satzes verinnerlichen und alles was diesbezüglich von offizieller Seite veröffentlich wird oder sich von dritter Seite in den Verlautbarungen anschliesst oder zustimmt, genau daran messen!

@Anglerdemo 
Ihr seid die Helden im Kampf gegen jede hoheitliche Beschränkung der Angelei. 
Andere labbern oder hängen sich dran, ihr handelt!


----------



## torstenhtr (30. August 2019)

Entsprechender Link zur Pressemitteilung:

https://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/pres...ms-improve-long-term-sustainability-stocks_en

Ergänzung zum Ostdorsch aus obiger Meldung:
"[..] and to prohibit recreational fishing in those areas where eastern Baltic cod is most present [..]"

Vollständiges Angelverbot in Bereichen, wo Ostdorsch vorwiegend anzutreffen ist.


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. August 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Entsprechender Link zur Pressemitteilung:
> 
> https://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/pres...ms-improve-long-term-sustainability-stocks_en
> 
> ...



Es wird aber - unter Berücksichtigung des Baglimit - in ICES Subdivision 24 eine Küstenzone für Angler geben...


----------



## torstenhtr (30. August 2019)

Meine damit eher SD25 und weiter östlich .. u.a. hatten die Polen/Kolberg bisher Werbung gemacht (kein Baglimit etc. pp.)


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. August 2019)

Letztes Jahr wurden wir bei der Erhöhung benachteiligt, dieses Jahr fällt die prozentuale Reduzierung bei den Anglern mit -71,4% höher aus als bei der Berufsfischerei mit -68%. Wer glaubt da noch an Gerechtigkeit oder Fairness?

Das kommt davon, wenn man als Angler in die CFP einbezogen wird und dort zum Spielbal der Lobbyisten wird!


----------



## Georg Baumann (30. August 2019)

Lars, weißt Du, wie der Kommissionsvorschlag in den letzten Jahren im Verhältnis zu dem tatsächlichen Ergebnis jeweils aussah? Kann man bestimmt irgendwo ergoogeln, aber ich find's gerade nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. August 2019)

2 Dorsche ? Gefällt mir, muss keiner hungern.


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. August 2019)

Danke BILD! So bekommt es die Öffentlichkeit auch mit!

https://www.bild.de/news/inland/new...hutzzone-vor-fehmarn-64302070,la=de.bild.html


----------



## torstenhtr (30. August 2019)

@Georg 
Für 2019 hier:
https://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/comm...19-increased-quotas-plaice-and-western-cod_de

bzw. auch im ICES Advice für letzte Jahre in entsprechender Tabelle:
http://ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2019/2019/cod.27.22-24.pdf


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. August 2019)

2 Dorsche pro Tag, wer bucht da noch ne Kutterfahrt?


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. August 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Lars, weißt Du, wie der Kommissionsvorschlag in den letzten Jahren im Verhältnis zu dem tatsächlichen Ergebnis jeweils aussah? Kann man bestimmt irgendwo ergoogeln, aber ich find's gerade nicht.



Bei Angler legte der Rat +40% gegenüber der Empfehlung rauf, bei der Fischerei gut 30% (Zahlen aus dem Kopf)


----------



## Georg Baumann (30. August 2019)

ok, danke. Ist letztlich ja auch nur Kaffeessatzleserei.


----------



## Georg Baumann (30. August 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Georg
> Für 2019 hier:
> https://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/comm...19-increased-quotas-plaice-and-western-cod_de
> 
> ...



Super, danke!


----------



## Laichzeit (30. August 2019)

Ich vermute man kann mindestens mit einer Rückkehr zu 5 Dorschen rechnen, da die Empfehlungen in den letzten Jahren konsequenter durchgesetzt wurden, als zuvor.


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. September 2019)

Unsere Veröffentlichung zu den Sprengungen im Naturschutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt schlägt große Wellen, nicht nur im Fehmarnbelt durch die Sprengungen, sondern auch in den Medien.

Viele „Experten“ scheinen hier über mehr Informationen zu verfügen, als manche zuständige Behörde, wie wir ja auch hier bei Facebook feststellen müssen.

Das wir jedoch auch von „Anglern“ wegen dieser Veröffentlichung angegriffen werden, überrascht uns dann doch gewaltig, ob bei Facebook, per Messenger oder auch per Mail.

Aus diesem Grund möchten wir heute noch einmal dazu Stellung beziehen.

Die Initiative Anglerdemo hat sich von Beginn an klar und deutlich positioniert. Unser Anliegen war und ist es für die Rechte von Anglern einzustehen und gegen ideologische und willkürliche Verbote und Beschränkungen zu kämpfen.

Wir haben jedoch auch immer betont, dass wir nachvollziehbaren und effektiven Naturschutz nach Kräften unterstützen. Wir werden uns auch vernünftigen Konzepten zum Naturschutz nicht verschließen!

Angler sind in vielen Fällen die Wächter der Natur und sind in der Natur an Orten und Zeiten unterwegs, wo ansonsten kein Mensch Beobachtungen anstellt.

Wir haben uns somit in der Verantwortung gefühlt, auf diese Sprengungen im Naturschutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt öffentlich hinzuweisen und nicht einfach wegzusehen.

Viele „Experten“ rechtfertigen die Sprengungen mit der Beseitigung von militärischen Altlasten. Laut Aussage des Inspekteurs der Marine hat die Bundeswehr hier gezielt englische Seeminen gesprengt.

Als verantwortungsbewusster Schiffsführer erkundigt man sich von Antritt einer Fahrt über die Route und nutzt hierfür u.a. die „Bekanntmachungen für Seefahrer“, zum Beispiel über das Informationssystem „ELWIS“.

Dort gab es für den besagten Tag sogar eine Meldung über Sprengungen im Bereich der Kieler Bucht Zitat „In der Zeit vom 26. bis 29. August 2019 findet eine Klassifizierung, Identifizierung und Räumung von Kampfmitteln im Bereich zwischen den Tonnen „KO 2“ und „KO 3“ durch einen NATO Verband statt. Führungsschiff und Ansprechpartner für die Schifffahrt ist das dänische Marinefahrzeug THETIS“. Doch die von uns beobachteten Sprengungen lagen außerhalb des hier genannten Gebietes!

So bleiben für uns also Fragen offen.

1.      Warum wurden die Sprengungen im Naturschutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt nicht im Vorfeld veröffentlicht? Schließlich sei laut Marine das Land SH Auftraggeber und hat die Meldung zu den Sprengungen „KO2/ KO3“ ja auch veröffentlicht.

2.      Wurden alle Maßnahmen (z.B. Blasenvorhang) zur Reduzierung der Auswirkungen für die Natur eingehalten?

3.      Gibt es für die Sprengungen im Naturschutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt ein Gutachten, dass die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Sprengungen gegenüber einer kostenintensiven Bergung rechtfertigt?

4.      Hat das Land den Auftrag zur Sprengung von Minen im Naturschutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt erteilt?



Innenminister Grote hat im Juni noch veröffentlicht, dass er die Beseitigung von Munitionsresten in der Ostsee voranbringen möchte. Gleichzeitig hat er auf die „ungewissen Kosten“ hingewiesen. Die Bundesregierung hat hingegen zum gleichen Zeitpunkt mitgeteilt, dass sie keine großflächige Gefährdung durch Munition in der Ostsee sieht. Laut Regierung in Berlin sei das Problem lokal begrenzt und man plane vorerst keine großangelegte Beseitigung (aus einer Antwort der Bundesregierung auf eine Anfrage der FDP im Bundestag). Bei Bergungen und Sprengungen vor Ort bestünde zudem die Gefahr, dass enthaltene Kampfmittel freigesetzt werden.

Wir meinen, dieser Vorfall ist ein weiterer Grund Angler nicht aus den Naturschutzgebieten auszusperren, damit solche Vorfälle lückenlos aufgeklärt werden! Wer hätte dann ansonsten diese Fragen gestellt?

Das gleiche gilt für den Bau der festen Fehmarnbeltquerung. Wer – wenn nicht die Fischer und Angler – wird denn Veränderungen an der Natur in diesem Gebiet als erstes wahrnehmen? Will man uns deshalb im Vorfeld beseitigen?

Wo sind eigentlich unsere ganzen Verbände mit dem satzungsmäßigen Status „Naturschutz“ und melden sich zu Wort? Wir haben Naturschutz zwar nicht in der Satzung, sondern handeln einfach in unserer Pflicht als Naturnutzer.

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag und viele Grüße von der Küste!


----------



## punkarpfen (1. September 2019)

Hi, 
ich kann nicht verstehen, warum Angler ein Problem mit der Veröffentlichung haben. Generell finde ich die Räumung von Altmunition mehr als überfällig und kann auch verstehen, dass die Sicherheit höchste Priorität haben sollte. Auch wenn Angelverbot und Räumung von Altmunition erstmal keine direkte Verbindung haben, dürfte jedem Laien klar sein, dass die Schäden an den "Riffen" im Naturschutzgebiet durch eine Explosion etwas größer sein dürften, als durch einen 75g Pilker. Fraglich ist auch, wie lange es dauert, bis sich die Fauna dort wieder regeneriert hat.
Ich bin optimistisch, dass das Baglimit nicht auf 2 herabgesetzt wird. Das wäre fatal! Ich würde dann zwar immernoch auf den Kutter gehen, aber insg. dürfte das der wirtschaftliche Tod der Ostseekutter sein.


----------



## oh-nass-iss (2. September 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> 2 Dorsche ? Gefällt mir, muss keiner hungern.



Hallo Frank,
lange habe ich überlegt, ob ich was dazu schreiben sollte oder lieber nicht. Aber das muss jetzt einfach Mal raus.
Ein kluger Mensch hat einmal einen Spruch geprägt, den ich hier gern zitieren möchte:

„Wenn man zu einem Thema/Gespräch nichts beizutragen hat, bitte auch einfach mal den Mund halten!“

Wenn ich sehe, dass du gleich wieder mit „Kanonen“ schießt nur, weil im Vorposting ein gewisser Name auftaucht, na ja dann ist eigentlich schon alles gesagt...

Bitte versuche doch einfach mal nicht alles in deiner die eigenen charmanten Art zu kommentieren, denn in meinen Augen hast du mit deinen „qualifizierten“ Äußerungen schon genug Schaden hier im Forum angerichtet.

In diesem Sinne alles Gute und beste Grüße
Ralf

@Anglerdemo: Ihr habt meinen allerhöchsten Respekt und man kann gar nicht genug eure Arbeit an der „Front“ würdigen.

@Admins: Entschuldigung für' OT


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. September 2019)

oh-nass-iss schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> lange habe ich überlegt, ob ich was dazu schreiben sollte oder lieber nicht. Aber das muss jetzt einfach Mal raus.
> Ein kluger Mensch hat einmal einen Spruch geprägt, den ich hier gern zitieren möchte:
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hättest du wirklich besser nichts geschrieben,  aber jetzt hast du mich doch neugierig gemacht, welche Schäden ich hier angerichtet habe.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. September 2019)

oh-nass-iss schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> lange habe ich überlegt, ob ich was dazu schreiben sollte oder lieber nicht. Aber das muss jetzt einfach Mal raus.
> Ein kluger Mensch hat einmal einen Spruch geprägt, den ich hier gern zitieren möchte:
> 
> ...



Ich finde, dass die Aussage zum Baglimit von @Testudo eine klare Meinungsäußerung zu dem Thema ist, die man teilen kann oder eben auch nicht.
Das Posting von @oh-nass-iss ist OFF-TOPIC, wie er selbst ja bekundet und ihm soll nicht widersprochen werden.


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. September 2019)

Liebe Angelfreunde, liebe Unterstützer, natürlich hat der Vorschlag der EU- Kommission zu den Fangmengen im kommenden Jahr auch uns überrascht.

Hierbei sollten wir aktuell aber zwei ganz wichtige Punkte nicht vergessen- wir haben noch 4 Monate mit einem Baglimit von 7 Dorschen und die Kutter bringen Euch täglich zum Fisch. Der zweite wichtige Punkt ist, dass es sich bisher um einen Vorschlag handelt und der Rat erst am 14.10/ 15.10 die wirklichen Fangmengen festlegt.

Uns bleiben also noch gut 6 Wochen, um gemeinsam zu kämpfen. Wir führen aktuell viele Gespräche, planen neue Aktivitäten und haben bereits einen Plan.

Wir haben die Ärmel hochgekrempelt und kämpfen weiter!

Uns ist das für den Abgesang auf den Angeltourismus noch zu früh!

Wir haben gemeinsam schon so viel bewegt, haben zusammen die geilste und die jemals größte Bootsdemo auf den Weg gebracht und damit ein Zeichen in ganz Deutschland und darüber hinaus gesetzt. Die Gallier aus Ostholstein haben sich mit Kiel, Berlin und Brüssel angelegt und nicht alle Entscheidungen abgenickt und hingenommen.

Wir haben das Angelverbot im NSG Fehmarnbelt nicht einfach so akzeptiert, wir wehren uns gegen die Nullnutzungszone vor Grömitz am Walkyriengrund und werden auch ausreichend Argumente gegen eine Verschärfung des Baglimit im kommenden Jahr vorbringen.

Seit 2016 haben wir viele nette und tolle Menschen kennengelernt, die uns von Beginn an unterstützt haben.

Wir haben einen Schulterschluss mit den Anglern und den Kapitänen in Mecklenburg- Vorpommern vollzogen und kämpfen gemeinsam gegen alle Widerstände.

Und das soll es jetzt gewesen sein? Nein!

Solange die Sonne noch aufgeht, wollen wir Angel- und Fischkutter in unseren Häfen sehen. Ja, wir werden weiterkämpfen- und hoffen auch weiterhin auf Eure Unterstützung. Damit wir auch in 10 oder 20 Jahren auf das Meer hinausfahren dürfen, an den Stränden von Mecklenburg- Vorpommern Hornhechte fangen können oder an einem einsamen Strand in Ostholstein eine Meerforelle an unseren Blinker bekommen.

Wir sehen uns an der Küste, wir zählen auf Euch!


----------



## Hering 58 (3. September 2019)

Danke für Eure tolle Arbeit!


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. September 2019)

ich bin überzeugt,  wenn ihr nicht währet, währe schon längst kalte Küche an der Küste.
Bleibt am Ball


----------



## Anglerdemo (27. September 2019)

#DIE SIEBEN MUSS STEHEN!#

#SIEBEN FEUER WIRST DU SEHEN!#


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. Oktober 2019)

# DIE SIEBEN MUSS STEHEN! #

Ja, es hat heute Abend an unseren Küsten geleuchtet!

SIEBEN Mahnfeuer der angeltouristischen Betriebe von Rügen über Rostock, Warnemünde und Wismar, über Neustadt und Heiligenhafen bis nach Fehmarn waren am heutigen Abend zu sehen!

SIEBEN Mahnfeuer für den Erhalt des Baglimits von 7 Dorschen im kommenden Jahr!

SIEBEN Mahnfeuer für eine Zukunft des Angeltourismus an der deutschen und an der dänischen Ostseeküste!

SIEBEN Mahnfeuer für uns Meeresangler!

SIEBEN Mahnfeuer für Fairness und Gerechtigkeit!

SIEBEN Mahnfeuer für den Erhalt einer Tradition!

SIEBEN Mahnfeuer für die Hoffnung!

Und natürlich SIEBEN mal DANKE an Euch für die Unterstützung und die Organisation!

Gemeinsam für die Meeresanglern in Schleswig-Holstein, in Mecklenburg- Vorpommern und bei unseren nördlichen Freunden in Dänemark!


----------



## Meefo 46 (3. Oktober 2019)

Moin Danke an Anglerdemo ,---Lars und Unterstützer für euren unermüdlichen Einsatz auch jetzt wieder bei den Mahnfeuern.
So sieht es aus wenn man sich Einsetzt.Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke .


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2019)

ich kann mich da nur Meefo 46 anschließen und euch ermuntern, weiterzumachen


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt haben wir uns die letzten Wochen intensiv mit dem Baglimit auseinandergesetzt.

Ab jetzt steht wieder der Kampf gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt im Vordergrund, denn natürlich haben wir auch in den letzten Wochen im Hintergrund intensiv an unserer Klage weitergearbeitet. Das Gericht hat uns zu der ein oder anderen Stellungnahmen aufgefordert und die Gegenseite hat sich zwischenzeitlich auch geäußert. Hierzu werden wir uns jedoch aus taktischen Gründen erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt öffentlich äußern.

Wir haben uns in den letzten Monaten mit verschiedenen Planfeststellungsunterlagen zur festen Fehmarnbeltquerung auseinandergesetzt, aber auch verschiedene Umweltberichte für Flächenentwicklungsplan für die deutsche AWZ der Ostsee gelesen.

So spielt hier der Dorsch dann doch wieder eine Rolle. Insbesondere die schwächelnde Reproduktion ist ja laut Wissenschaftlich für die deutliche Reduzierung der Fangmengen der Fischerei sowie des Baglimits für uns Angler verantwortlich.

Liest man dann in verschiedenen Gutachten von deutschen Behörden Sätze wie „Fischarten wie Dorsch und Flunder mit verhältnismäßig schweren Eiern sind daher am empfindlichsten gegenüber Sedimentation.“ und wenige Sätze später dann „Beim Dorsch wirkt sich das Vorhaben (feste FmbQ) im Wesentlichen auf die Nahrungsgebiete aus.“ Wird abschließend dann „Daher können nur lokale Auswirkungen im unmittelbaren Baubereich entstehen und Auswirkungen für die Fischfauna des Meeresgewässers Deutsche Ostsee insgesamt können ausgeschlossen werden.“ fragen wir uns, wer eigentlich ernsthaft noch daran glaubt, dass Angler negative Auswirkungen auf das Naturschutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt haben. Ok, das Bundesamt für Seeschifffahrt und Hydrographie anscheinend. Denn die Schreiben dann in einem aktuellen Gutachten zu einem Flächenentwicklungsplan einmal mehr „Eine lange unterschätzte Rolle spielt auch die Freizeitfischerei in der Ostsee, die in Deutschland über die Hälfte der jährlich entnommenen Fischbiomasse ausmacht“. Puh, mal wieder schwere Kost… Mit welchen wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen arbeiten die eigentlich? Denn das gleiche Institut schreibt „Es ist wahrscheinlich, dass es während der Bauphase durch kurze, intensive Schallereignisse insbesondere während der Installation der Fundamente zur Vergrämung von Fischen kommt.“ Und weiter heisst es „Die baubedingten Auswirkungen auf die Fischfauna werden insgesamt als nicht erheblich eingeschätzt, da diese von kleinräumiger und kurzfristiger Natur sind.“

Wurden denn hierbei wirklich alle verfügbaren wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten ausreichend berücksichtigt? So können wir wissenschaftliche Arbeiten finden, die zumindest Zweifel aufkommen lassen müssen: „die bei Rammarbeiten erzeugte Schallintensität und Frequenzspektrum können nahezu alle Fische wahrnehmen (KNUST ET AL. 2003)“. Der bei Rammarbeiten entstehende Schalldruck reichte aus, um bei Kabeljau innere Blutungen und Barotraumen der Schwimmblase zu verursachen. Diese Wirkung wurde ab einer Entfernung von 1400 m oder näher von einer Rammschallquelle festgestellt (DE BACKER ET AL. 2017).

Das BSH geht jedoch davon aus, dass „Allerdings ist auch hier mit einer Fluchtreaktion der Fische zu rechnen, eine Rückkehr nach Beendigung der Störung ist wahrscheinlich.“ Wenn die Fische tot sind oder werden die toten Fische hier lediglich vergessen zu erwähnen?

Baumaßnahmen im Testfeld „alpha ventus“ in der südlichen Nordsee hatten einen stark verringerten Bestand von pelagischen Fischen relativ zu dem umgebenden Gebiet zur Folge (KRÄGEFSKY 2014), und auch im Vorhabengebiet „BARD Offshore 1“ ergaben sich während der dreijährigen Bauphase deutliche Hinweise auf temporäre Vergrämungen, vermutlich durch Rammarbeiten und erhöhten Schiffsverkehr. Hydroakustische Messungen im ersten deutschen Windpark „alpha ventus“ zeigten eine verringerte Fischdichte während der Bauphase, vermutlich infolge von Rammarbeiten und andere Bauaktivitäten. Zeigten aber keine toten Fische? Oder auch nur vergessen zu erwähnen?

Nur die Auswirkungen der Freizeitfischerei sind anscheinend erheblich. Mal ehrlich, es geht doch der Politik nur noch darum, uns Anglern den Spaß zu nehmen und uns Stück für Stück das Hobby zu verbieten. Oder wie will man uns noch erklären, dass z.B. die Stellnetzfischerei weniger Auswirkungen auf das NSG Fehmarnbelt haben soll, als die Freizeitfischerei? Denn nur das Angeln ist bereits und die Schleppnetzfischerei soll noch verboten werden. Die Politik unterstellt demnach dem Angeln eine erheblichere Störwirkung als der Bau der festen FMBQ, dem Bau von Windparks oder der Stellnetzfischerei.

Es macht nicht immer Spaß, diesen Behördenblödsinn zu lesen und bereitet uns immer wieder Kopfschmerzen. Ja, so hoffen wir am Ende auf ein faires Urteil des VG Köln!


----------



## Anglerdemo (21. Oktober 2019)

Selbst die Engländer berichten über das Baglimit für Angler in der Ostsee und befürchten einen Kollaps des Angeltourismus bei uns.

Angler im Fokus der Medien, wann hat es das so schon einmal gegeben? Sicherlich auch ein Ergebnis unserer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!

https://www.express.co.uk/…/eu-fishing-baltic-coast-ban-cod…


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. Oktober 2019)

Ihr erinnert Euch?

Wir haben im letzten Jahr über die abgelehnte Studie zum Angeltourismus in Schleswig- Holstein berichtet.

Der Titel damals „Kein Geld aus der Fischereiabgabe für Studie zum Angeltourismus von Regierung und Verbänden- aber für eine Studie für Otterausstiege aus den Netzen der Fischerei ist das Anglergeld gut!“

Wir von der Initiative Anglerdemo hatten im letzten Jahr gemeinsam mit der EGOH eine Studie zum Angeltourismus in Schleswig-Holstein konzipiert. Für die Studie konnten wir international anerkannte Wissenschaftler gewinnen. Da es hier um die Interessen aller Angler inkl. der Angeltouristen in Schleswig-Holstein ging, war es für uns logisch, dass dafür Mittel aus der Fischereiabgabe zur Verfügung gestellt werden sollten. Vorgespräche mit Behörden und Ministerien zeigten, dass der Vorschlag von den Beteiligten sehr gut aufgenommen wurde.

Aber schon bevor die Studie im Fischereiabgabeausschuss zur Abstimmung vorgestellt wurde, hatte man uns vertraulich darüber informiert, dass das Gremium (diverse Verbände, u. a. sehr stark vertreten der Landesfischereiverband Schleswig-Holstein) diese Studie für Angler ablehnen würden.

Obwohl die verantwortliche Behörde das Gremium hätte überstimmen können, fand dieses trotz der positiven Vorgespräche nicht statt und die Finanzierung der Studie aus der Fischereiabgabe wurde nicht genehmigt.

Damals haben wir kritisiert, dass Angler in Schleswig- Holstein (und in anderen Bundesländern?) nicht wirklich etwas aus der Fischereiabgabe zurückbekommen und hier eine Entscheidung gegen den Angeltourismus mit nicht abschätzbaren Folgen für die regionale Wirtschaft gefällt wurde!

So wurde dann in diesem Jahr bereits eine Klage vor dem VG Schleswig gegen die Rechtmäßigkeit der Fischereiabgabe auf den Weg gebracht.

Warum berichten wir heute wieder über das Thema?

Wir denken mit vernünftigen Zahlen zur wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung des Angeltourismus an unseren Küsten hätten wir in den Gesprächen mit der Politik zum Baglimit einen Trumpf im Ärmel gehabt. Für genau solche Entscheidungen wollten wir belegbare Zahlen vorweisen können. Doch das wurde u.a. von den Mitgliedern des Fischereiabgabeausschuss verhindert.

Lesen wir dann die Pressemeldung des DAFV zur Entscheidung der EU zum Baglimit 2020 fassen wir uns wirklich an den Kopf. Denn es waren auch die „Anglerverbände“, die damals die Studie verhindert haben! So äußert sich u.a. der Geschäftsführer des DAFV Alexander Seggelke hierzu in der Pressemeldung (Zitat) „„Der gesamte Angelsektor übernimmt in vielen Regionen zunehmend eine bedeutende sozioökonomische Rolle.“. Oder auch der neue Präsident des Deutschen Meeresanglerverbands, Marco Montieri sagt (Zitat) „Umso mehr gilt es in den nächsten Jahren, den sozioökonomischen Mehrwert des Angelns stärker hervorzuheben, damit das politische und gesellschaftliche Verständnis noch besser wird“.

Auch der Präsident des LSFV SH kann in der Pressemeldung keine Fakten nennen, sondern lediglich allgemein rumeiern.

Ja liebe Anglerverbände, wir hätten gerne belegbare Fakten genannt. Ihr auch? Die Studie hätte die Pressemeldung des DAFV dann inhaltlich mit Fakten aufwerten können. Es zeigt einmal mehr, dass Entscheidungen gegen den Angeltourismus, die vermutlich eher im persönlichen Bereich zu suchen sind, nicht immer zielführend sind. Die Entscheidung gegen die Studie holt uns jetzt schneller ein, als uns lieb ist.

Hatten wir gehofft, dass der DAFV oder der LSFV SH eventuell bessere Zahlen vorlegen könnte, so wissen wir jetzt, dass dieses nicht so ist. Eine Studie von Anglerverbänden scheint auch nicht wie vor einiger Zeit angekündigt in der Umsetzung zu sein.

Ja, es ist schon traurig, wie mit der Zukunft der Meeresangler gespielt wird! Aber wir werden weiterkämpfen- gemeinsam für das geilste Hobby der Welt!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Oktober 2019)

Ja angeln ist ein geil es Hobby und viele verdienen damit ordentlich Geld. 

Schleswig-Holstein hat ja schon lange begriffen, das Wassersport ein Zugpferd für den Tourismus darstellt und stellt deshalb seit Jahrzehnten immer wieder eine Studie dazu vor.

In den Studien wurden scheinbar weitgehend  vergleichbare Inhalte herausgearbeitet, wie in der Präsentation beschrieben.

Warum sollen Gelder der Angler dafür verwendet werden?  Das Geld wird doch von der Wirtschsftsförderung des Landes  ohnehin immer wieder in die Hand genommen.

Ich  finde, die Daten,  die den Touristikern/den Wirtschaftsunternehmen  dienen, sollten auch von diesen bezahlt werden, oder von der Behörde, die sich mit Wirtschaftsförderung befasst.


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ja angeln ist ein geil es Hobby und viele verdienen damit ordentlich Geld.
> 
> Schleswig-Holstein hat ja schon lange begriffen, das Wassersport ein Zugpferd für den Tourismus darstellt und stellt deshalb seit Jahrzehnten immer wieder eine Studie dazu vor.
> 
> ...



Ja, eines der Probleme vieler Anglerverbände, nämlich aktuelle Fakten zu liefern. Die aktuellste Studie zum Wassertourismus in SH ist 15 Jahre alt und somit völlig überholt. Das diese Daten für Verbände aktuell erscheinen, mag zutreffend sein, für uns ist jedoch das Pferd auch kein zeitgemäßes Transportmittel mehr.

Für interessierte ist die genannte Studie aus dem Jahre 2005 mit z.B. Daten aus den Jahren 2004 auf der Seite der Seite der WiSH e.V. nachzulesen:

https://www.wassertourismus-sh.de/files/download/Wassertourismus/wassersporttourismus_sh.pdf

Ich stimme Dir zu, dass Studien grundsätzlich von denjenigen bezahlt werden sollten, die einen Nutzen davon haben. In diesem Fall ganz klar die Angler. Es ging in der Studie nicht ausschließlich um den Angeltourismus, sondern in erster Linie um das Angeln allgemein. So sind Studien zum allgemeinen Tourismus sicherlich nur bedingt geeignet, um unser Hobby darzustellen. Eine allgemeine Studie zum Straßenverkehr hilft der Transportlobby auch nur bedingt.

Unsere Studie sollte u.a. erarbeiten, welche Vorlieben Angler haben, welche Gewässer von wem und unter welchen Bedingungen beangelt werden können, so auch Gewässer der Angelverbände. Nebenbei sollten Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten der rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen (einfacher Zugang zum Angeln)  dargestellt werden.

*Um es kurz zu machen- die Studie sollte das Angeln FÜR ALLE ANGLER in SH attraktiver machen. *

Zugleich - und das ist unbestritten - würden aktuelle Zahlen zur wirtschaftlichen Leistung des Angelns unsere Position stärken, zum Beispiel gegenüber der Politik und den Behörden, wenn es um Beschränkungen (Baglimit, Natura2000 etc.) unseres Hobbies geht. Die Zukunft unseres (?) Hobbies mit belegbaren Fakten - erarbeitet durch renomierte international anerkannte Wissenschaftler - zu sichern war eines der Hauptziele.

*Findest Du das wirklich verwerflich?*

Festzuhalten bleibt, dass es keine belastbaren aktuellen Zahlen für Angler gibt und das sehen wir als ein großes Problem an. Ebenso sehen wir die Förderung von Autos für Fischereizuchtbetriebe, Otterausstiegen aus Netzen der Fischerei oder die Förderung von nichtbeangelbaren Fischarten zum Artenschutz als Förderungen nicht im Interesse der Mehrheit der abgabepflichtigen Angler. Das sind alles keine Aufgaben von Anglern, sondern Aufgaben des Staates oder der jeweiligen Interessengruppen (hier Fischerei). Da wären die Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe für die Studie vermutlich eher im Interesse der Angler, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Oktober 2019)

Verwerflich? Nein, aber unnötig.

Und ja das Fahrzeug für den Fischzuchtbetrieb finde ich super.

Zumal dieser ja nicht ein mit Gewinnabsicht betriebenen Betrieb ist, was man ja zunächst mal glauben könnte, sondern um einen Betrieb,  der für die örtlichen, angeschlossenen Vereine und Fischzuchtbetriebe  brüchige produziert, deren Eltern eine regionale Herkunft haben und somit an die Voraussetzungen besonders gut angepasst sind.

Besser als Besatz,  der  irgendwo zusammengekauft werden muss. 

Ja, so ein Fahrzeug ist durchaus im Interesse der zahlenden Angler.


----------



## smithie (22. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ja, so ein Fahrzeug ist durchaus im Interesse der zahlenden Angler.


Der angeschlossenen Angler.


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Zumal dieser ja nicht ein mit Gewinnabsicht betriebenen Betrieb ist, was man ja zunächst mal glauben könnte, sondern um einen Betrieb,  der für die örtlichen, angeschlossenen Vereine und Fischzuchtbetriebe  brüchige produziert, deren Eltern eine regionale Herkunft haben und somit an die Voraussetzungen besonders gut angepasst sind.



 Du weisst demanch nicht, um welchen Betrieb es sich handelt? 




Testudo schrieb:


> Ja, so ein Fahrzeug ist durchaus im Interesse der zahlenden Angler.



In Deinem Interesse oder im Interesse des Verbandes/ Vereines, die damit ihre Gewässer unterhalten. Also im Interesse der Bewirtschafter, nicht im Interesse der Angler. Denn die bezahlen dafür, dass sie dort angeln dürfen. Aber auch nur die Angler, die dort angeln, also in ertser Linie die Mitglieder. Die Fischereiabgabe bezahlen aber ALLE Angler. Die Studie hingegen was für ALLE ANGLER!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Oktober 2019)

Die Diskussion über den Zuchtbetrieb in allen Details hatten wir doch schon, wenn das interessiert, der wird es finden. 

Und als Angler an einem Gewässer eines Bundesländer profitiere ich immer von einem gesunden und robusten Fischbestand.  Dazu brauche ich nicht organisiert zu sein.

Wohingegen mir die touristischen Belange echt gleichgültig erscheinen. Ich treffe auch nur ganz selten mal Angler am Wasser die jammern, das die Gewässer früher wenigstens noch richtig überlaufen waren, aber viele, die den Bestandsrückgang kritisieren.


----------



## smithie (22. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ja angeln ist ein geil es Hobby und viele verdienen damit ordentlich Geld.


z.B. der Fahrzeug-begünstigte Fischzuchtbetrieb?


----------



## Floriho (22. Oktober 2019)

Hi,



Testudo schrieb:


> ...Und als Angler an einem Gewässer eines Bundesländer profitiere ich immer von einem gesunden und robusten Fischbestand.  Dazu brauche ich nicht organisiert zu sein...



Doch, wenn du da dann angeln möchtest, der Zugang aber an eine Mitgliedschaft gebunden ist.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Die Studie hingegen was für ALLE ANGLER!



Naja..., und natürlich den Touristikunternehmen...., die von den Anglern leben...

Und auch das angeschaffte Fahrzeug kommt auch allen Anglern zugute, oder willst Du jetzt etwa behaupten, dass die Lachs- und Meerforellenbestände der Nord- und Ostsee ausschließlich aus sich selbst reproduzierenden Beständen kommen....? Um die ganzen Besatzmaßnahmen mit vorherigem mühseligem Abfischen, Fischtransport und Erbrütung in Bezug auf Lachs und Meerforelle kümmern sich doch fast ausschließlich organisierte Angler und das seit Jahrzehnten. Da hat es Anglerdemo und WiSH noch nicht einmal als Idee gegeben.

Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass du für dich Werbung machst, aber bitte auch ein wenig bei der Realität und Wahrheit bleiben. Es gibt eben nicht nur den "tollen" Lars und die schlechten Vereine und Verbände, es gibt auch noch etwas anderes......

Man sollte auch mal bedenken, das Vereine und Verbände jedes Jahr so einige Vollchartertouren auf den Hochseekuttern buchen und so mit dafür mitverantwortlich sind, dass die Kutter überleben, da immer zu behaupten, dass die Vereine und Verbände nichts tun ist einfach zu kurz gesprungen. Selbst, dass Ihr nun einmal eine Kinder- und Jugendanglertour auf dem Kutter organisiert habt, das ist Jahresgeschäft in den Vereinen und Verbänden, seit Jahrzehnten..., ich alleine hab schon über 30 solcher Jugendgruppentouren mit Vollcharter auf Kuttern ausgerichtet..., ich bin ja aber nur ein blöder Vereinsvorstandsfuzi, der dem Angeln schadet....

Ich kann Dein Gejammer und einseitige Dauerkritik so langsam nicht mehr lesen...., nur, weil andere nicht so springen, wie du das gerne hättest.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Oktober 2019)

baunzer schrieb:


> Hi,
> Doch, wenn du da dann angeln möchtest, der Zugang aber an eine Mitgliedschaft gebunden ist.



Beispiel, für eine Strecke von 9 Km bestes Meerforellen- und Lachsgewässer in SH = Tageskarte 24 Stunden 6,-€.


----------



## Floriho (22. Oktober 2019)

Hi,

glaub ich dir gerne. Mir ging es eher um das "immer" im Beitrag von Testudo.


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Und als Angler an einem Gewässer eines Bundesländer profitiere ich immer von einem gesunden und robusten Fischbestand.  Dazu brauche ich nicht organisiert zu sein.



Ja, und bezahle dann dafür. Es können doch nicht alle Angler eine Pauschale bezahlen, dass man eventuell eine Möglichkeit hätte, irgendwo zu angeln, oder? Beim Angeln sollten wir das Sozialstaatprinzip bitte bei verpachteten Gewässern außen vor lassen.



Testudo schrieb:


> Wohingegen mir die touristischen Belange echt gleichgültig erscheinen. Ich treffe auch nur ganz selten mal Angler am Wasser die jammern, das die Gewässer früher wenigstens noch richtig überlaufen waren, aber viele, die den Bestandsrückgang kritisieren.



Das unterscheidet uns dann doch wieder! Ich befische gerne fremde Gewässer und freue mich sogar, wenn ich anderen Anglern Tipps geben kann, wenn die an "meinem Gewässer" angeln möchten. Ein großer Pluspunkt für unser Hobby ist die Abwechslung und die Nutzung verschiedener Gewässer mit vielen verschiedenen Fischarten. Mir persönlich ist "Futterneid" fremd und ich bin offen für Neues und gerne Gastgeber. Das macht mir sogar richtig Spaß. Wenn ich einem fremden Angler auf meinem Boot einen schönen Tag auf der Ostsee ermöglicht habe und in glückliche und zufriedene Gesichter schaue, weiß ich persönlich, dass ich alles richtig gemacht habe. Ich nehme dafür nicht einmal eine Kostenbeteiligung da ich ja auch alleine die Kosten hätte. Mir reicht dann die Gesellschaft beim Angeln als Gegenleistung, neue Menschen kennenlernen und ein netter Plausch.

Ich gebe auch problemlos meine Plotterdaten weiter. Ich weiß nicht wie vielen Anglern ich alleine hier im Forum Daten per Excel zur Verfügung gestellt habe, ob Langeland, Fehmarn oder Kieler Bucht. Gleiches gilt aber auch für den NOK oder die Elbe, meine Angelplätze sind halt nicht "meine". Teile ich gerne mit anderen.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Naja..., und natürlich den Touristikunternehmen...., die von den Anglern leben...


 Ja, von ANGLERN! Also haben die ANGLER einen Nutzen davon. Übrigens werden die hauptamtlichen Geschäftsführer im LSFV SH auch von Anglern bezahlt. Das die Kutter das nicht für Luft und Liebe machen, ist aber klar, oder? 



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und auch das angeschaffte Fahrzeug kommt auch allen Anglern zugute, oder willst Du jetzt etwa behaupten, dass die Lachs- und Meerforellenbestände der Nord- und Ostsee ausschließlich aus sich selbst reproduzierenden Beständen kommen....? Um die ganzen Besatzmaßnahmen mit vorherigem mühseligem Abfischen, Fischtransport und Erbrütung in Bezug auf Lachs und Meerforelle kümmern sich doch fast ausschließlich organisierte Angler und das seit Jahrzehnten. Da hat es Anglerdemo und WiSH noch nicht einmal als Idee gegeben.


 Besatz ist Aufgabe der Bewirtschafter, nicht der Angler. Als Angler darf ich nicht besetzen. Ich muss mich als Verein oder Verband halt finanziell so aufstellen, dass ich finaziell klarkomme. Oder sollen wir die Spediteure in Deutschland zukünftig über die KFZ Steuer subventionieren? Könnte ja sein, dass ein LKW mal Bäume für eine öffentliche Fläche anliefert. Davon haben ja auch alle Menschen etwas. Oder werden die Transportkosten berechnet? Genau, für ein paar Bäume wird kauft man keinen LKW, sondern bezahlt Transportkosten für einen Dienstleister. Also sollte die Fischzucht das Auto anschaffen und nach Aufwand berechnen. Ist es Besatz für die Allgemeinheit, Kosten gegen die Fischereiabgabe, ist das für einen Verein oder Verband, Kostenübernahme durch den Verein/ Verband. Ich bin halt Kaufmann. Könnte deutlich kostengünstiger sein, aber das muss ja nicht geprüft werden, weil ja (zumindest bisher) keiner nachfragt. Ist halt in der freien Wirtschaft anders.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Man sollte auch mal bedenken, das Vereine und Verbände jedes Jahr so einige Vollchartertouren auf den Hochseekuttern buchen und so mit dafür mitverantwortlich sind, dass die Kutter überleben, da immer zu behaupten, dass die Vereine und Verbände nichts tun ist einfach zu kurz gesprungen.


 Umso weniger nachvollziehbar also, dass sie die Studie verhindert haben. Sie zahlen für eine Dienstleistung einen angemessenen Preis, ganz normal in der freien Marktwirtschaft und für mich zudem nicht besonders erwähnenswert. So wie Du das formulierst, hört sich das jedoch eher so an, dass sie es nur aus gutherziger Überzeugung tun. Ich denke sie machen es nur, um ihre Angelveranstaltungen abhalten zu können. Die Mitglieder freuen sich darauf, die Nachfrage ist vorhanden und die Kutter bieten diese Möglichkeit an. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das so auch noch in Zukunft läuft. Wer weiß schon, was morgen oder im kommenden Jahr ist.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Beispiel, für eine Strecke von 9 Km bestes Meerforellen- und Lachsgewässer in SH = Tageskarte 24 Stunden 6,-€.


 Siehst Du, 6.- Euro. Wenn das Geld für Besatz nicht ausreicht, muss man halt die Preise anpassen. Aber ich kann doch nicht durch niedrige Preise Angler anlocken und durch die Allgemeinheit das Gewässer attraktiver gestalten? Wir könnten ja auch die Preise auf den Angelkuttern um 50% reduzieren und durch die Fischereiabgabe ausgleichen. Würde die Nachfrage sicherlich auch erhöhen.

Es müssen auch im Vereinswesen gewisse Spielregeln eingehalten werden. Fußballvereine, Dartvereine oder Reitvereine müssen auch vernünftig wirtschaften oder das Licht geht aus.

Übrigens bin ich aktuell sehr optimistisch, dass sich genau diese Spielregeln zukünftig ändern werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Oktober 2019)

Um deine überschwängliche Freude aus dem Beitrag #1446 nochmal aufzugreifen, wie gesagt, das Thema hatten wir ja bereits mal. Hier mein post zu dem Thema vom Anfang des Jahres:


Testudo schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Pick Up hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen, denn es kam mir doch komisch vor.
> 
> 
> Also der Pick Up wurde für einen eingetragenen Verein erworben, der sich um die Gewinnung von Fischbrut für Angler und Berufsfischer bemüht. Hier gibt es weitere Infos dazu, und ich finde, wir als Angler profitieren durchaus aus der Tätigkeit.





Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Beim Angeln sollten wir das Sozialstaatprinzip bitte bei verpachteten Gewässern außen vor lassen.



Warum? Was wäre besser, wenn wir beim Angeln an der Kostenschraube drehen? Das System funktioniert doch seit Jahrzehnten und es werden viele sinnvolle Projekte finanziert. 

Die Subventionierung eine Spedition, wenn diese exklusiv für die finanzierende fährt, wäre ok, aber das ist natürlich eine Spinnerei, genau so wie die Subventionierung eines Kutters- es sei denn, er würde von einem Verein betrieben um die Tradition fortzuführen....



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Das unterscheidet uns dann doch wieder! Ich befische gerne fremde Gewässer und freue mich sogar, wenn ich anderen Anglern Tipps geben kann, wenn die an "meinem Gewässer" angeln möchten.



Wo habe ich übrigens geschrieben, das ich keine Tipps geben würde, oder das ich anderen Anglern den Fang neide?

Aber das hast du ja eigentlich richtig verstanden, es geht dir aber darum zu diskreditieren. Du bist im Umgang mit der Politik ja schon richtig gereift.


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Warum? Was wäre besser, wenn wir beim Angeln an der Kostenschraube drehen? Das System funktioniert doch seit Jahrzehnten und es werden viele sinnvolle Projekte finanziert.


 Was ja nicht bedeutet, dass es rechtmäßig ist. Um das Thema dann auch hier abzuschließen- das VG Schleswig wird am Ende entscheiden, ob alles seit Jahrzehnten ordentlich gelaufen ist und läuft. Wenn nicht wird sich wohl die Kostenschraube nach oben nicht verhindern lassen. 

Wir hoffen auf eine rechtliche Neugestaltung der Fischereiabgabe, eine die ausschließlich dem Angeln/ uns Anglern zugute kommt und nicht in einer elitären Runde hinter verschlossenen Türen unter den Beteiligten "aufgeteilt" wird. Auch hier gilt für uns der Grundsatz "für Fairness und Gerechtigkeit, für Angler".


----------



## torstenhtr (22. Oktober 2019)

Mit der Fischereiabgabe werden ja nicht nur in SH Angler belastet und  einige Gruppierungen scheinen besonders begünstigt zu sein.
(u.a. in Brandenburg Berufsfischer)

Nachgelesen habe ich, dass die 3 größten Empfänger in SH / 2018 folgende sind:

Verband der Binnenfischer und Teichwirte SH e.V.
508.000,00€

LSFV SH 
361.000,00€

Geomar
370.000.00€

Von welchem Posten profitieren Angler nun konkret? 
(der Pickup scheint im Vergleich eher Peanuts zu sein)

--

Ein Update über den aktuellen Stand der Klagen wäre sehr interessant!


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. Oktober 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ein Update über den aktuellen Stand der Klagen wäre sehr interessant!



Beide Klagen sind bekanntlich  eingereicht. Bei der Klage zum Angelverbot hat die Gegenseite (erneut) Fristverlängerung beantragt, bei der Klage zur Fischereiabgabe lesen die beim VG Schleswig noch in Fachliteratur. Die hatten damit halt noch nie zu tun.

Zusammenfassend sind wir (unsere Juristen) in beiden Fällen zunehmend optimistisch!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ja, und bezahle dann dafür. Es können doch nicht alle Angler eine Pauschale bezahlen, dass man eventuell eine Möglichkeit hätte, irgendwo zu angeln, oder? Beim Angeln sollten wir das Sozialstaatprinzip bitte bei verpachteten Gewässern außen vor lassen..



Schon einmal dran gedacht, dass das Vereine für ihre Gewässer pachten zahlen, schon einmal dran gedacht, das Vereine für ihre Gewässer Hegepläne erstellen, schon einmal dran gedacht, Schon einmal dran gedacht, dass Vereine die Gewässer in Ordnung halten, schon einmal dran gedacht, das Vereine Gewässeruntersuchungen durchführen, das Vereine auch von den Fischereibehörden Auflagen bekommen, wie viele Erlaubnisscheine sie ausgeben dürfen und und und.... Du lebst ausschließlich im Gedanken deiner Ostsee und verschließt deine Augen vor der Realität an den Binnengewässern, dann lebe mal weiter in deiner Traumwelt.




Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Das unterscheidet uns dann doch wieder! Ich befische gerne fremde Gewässer und freue mich sogar, wenn ich anderen Anglern Tipps geben kann, wenn die an "meinem Gewässer" angeln möchten. Ein großer Pluspunkt für unser Hobby ist die Abwechslung und die Nutzung verschiedener Gewässer mit vielen verschiedenen Fischarten. Mir persönlich ist "Futterneid" fremd und ich bin offen für Neues und gerne Gastgeber. Das macht mir sogar richtig Spaß. Wenn ich einem fremden Angler auf meinem Boot einen schönen Tag auf der Ostsee ermöglicht habe und in glückliche und zufriedene Gesichter schaue, weiß ich persönlich, dass ich alles richtig gemacht habe. Ich nehme dafür nicht einmal eine Kostenbeteiligung da ich ja auch alleine die Kosten hätte. Mir reicht dann die Gesellschaft beim Angeln als Gegenleistung, neue Menschen kennenlernen und ein netter Plausch.



Tue ich und sehr viele andere auch alles nicht, also bist du da kein Deut besonders, gegenüber anderen. Du bist auch nur ein 0 8 15 Angler, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ich gebe auch problemlos meine Plotterdaten weiter. Ich weiß nicht wie vielen Anglern ich alleine hier im Forum Daten per Excel zur Verfügung gestellt habe, ob Langeland, Fehmarn oder Kieler Bucht. Gleiches gilt aber auch für den NOK oder die Elbe, meine Angelplätze sind halt nicht "meine". Teile ich gerne mit anderen.



Tue ich auch..., und nun?



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ja, von ANGLERN! Also haben die ANGLER einen Nutzen davon. Übrigens werden die hauptamtlichen Geschäftsführer im LSFV SH auch von Anglern bezahlt. Das die Kutter das nicht für Luft und Liebe machen, ist aber klar, oder?



Naja, wer eine Firma mit einem Verein vergleicht..., da muss man nicht mehr viel zu sagen...., Realität verlassen.


 Besatz ist Aufgabe der Bewirtschafter, nicht der Angler. Als Angler darf ich nicht besetzen. Ich muss mich als Verein oder Verband halt finanziell so aufstellen, dass ich finaziell klarkomme. Oder sollen wir die Spediteure in Deutschland zukünftig über die KFZ Steuer subventionieren? Könnte ja sein, dass ein LKW mal Bäume für eine öffentliche Fläche anliefert. Davon haben ja auch alle Menschen etwas. Oder werden die Transportkosten berechnet? Genau, für ein paar Bäume wird kauft man keinen LKW, sondern bezahlt Transportkosten für einen Dienstleister. Also sollte die Fischzucht das Auto anschaffen und nach Aufwand berechnen. Ist es Besatz für die Allgemeinheit, Kosten gegen die Fischereiabgabe, ist das für einen Verein oder Verband, Kostenübernahme durch den Verein/ Verband. Ich bin halt Kaufmann. Könnte deutlich kostengünstiger sein, aber das muss ja nicht geprüft werden, weil ja (zumindest bisher) keiner nachfragt. Ist halt in der freien Wirtschaft anders.
[/QUOTE]

Bewirtschafter sind Angler..., hast Du aber scheinbar noch immer nicht begriffen.... Und schon wieder vergleichst Du Vereine mit auf Profit ausgerichtete Firmen....



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Umso weniger nachvollziehbar also, dass sie die Studie verhindert haben. Sie zahlen für eine Dienstleistung einen angemessenen Preis, ganz normal in der freien Marktwirtschaft und für mich zudem nicht besonders erwähnenswert. So wie Du das formulierst, hört sich das jedoch eher so an, dass sie es nur aus gutherziger Überzeugung tun. Ich denke sie machen es nur, um ihre Angelveranstaltungen abhalten zu können. Die Mitglieder freuen sich darauf, die Nachfrage ist vorhanden und die Kutter bieten diese Möglichkeit an. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das so auch noch in Zukunft läuft. Wer weiß schon, was morgen oder im kommenden Jahr ist.



Nee, gerade genau nachvollziehbar, ich sehe auch keinen Grund für die Finanzierung so einer Studie, die am Ende ihr Papier nicht wert ist, statt das Geld lieber in Besatzmaßnahmen für Aale, Meerforellen, Lachse, usw. zu investieren, wovon Angler dann wirklich profitieren, weil sie die Fische fangen können. Ob so einer Studie später einmal jemand Beachtung schenk ist doch absolut ungewiss. Gerade weil Du auch oft genug argumentiert hast, dass man sich bei Studien anschauen muss, wer die in Auftrag gegeben hat, mit welcher Zielrichtung zu welchem Zweck..... also wird auch da ein zielgerichtetes Ergebnis rauskommen, wie bei allen anderen Studien.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Siehst Du, 6.- Euro. Wenn das Geld für Besatz nicht ausreicht, muss man halt die Preise anpassen. Aber ich kann doch nicht durch niedrige Preise Angler anlocken und durch die Allgemeinheit das Gewässer attraktiver gestalten? Wir könnten ja auch die Preise auf den Angelkuttern um 50% reduzieren und durch die Fischereiabgabe ausgleichen. Würde die Nachfrage sicherlich auch erhöhen.



Siehe oben, wieder der Vergleich von Vereinen mit einer Firma, Du hast nichts begriffen... Die 6,-€ sind nicht für Besatz (wird ja aus der Fischereiabgabe gefördert), ansonsten müssten die Kosten um einiges höher ausfallen, sondern für alles andere rund ums Gewässer..... Nur Nutzen und nichts leisten wollen tun eigentlich nur Schmarotzer.... Ich weiß gerade nicht, wo man Dich einordnen soll..... Selbst die Klage habt ihr euch ja von anderen (Anglern) finanzieren lassen...., aber sich über 6,-€ Gastkartenkosten eschauffieren....

Bei Deinen ganzen Argumentationen müsste man so langsam drüber nachdenken, Anglerdemo sowie die WiSH genauso.... als wirtschaftlich ausgerichtet zu betrachten, die Angler für ihren Zweck lediglich missbrauchen. Ich glaube, du hast mittlerweile ein rein wirtschaftliches Interesse und es geht Dir nicht mehr ansatzweise um Angler und deren Interessen...., sondern ausschließlich um dein eigenes Interesse...

Von dir Kommt ständig nur Angeltourismus, Wirtschaftsförderung usw..., es geht Dir nur ums Geld und um nichts anderes mehr, zumindest so, wie Du hier argumentierst.


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Das VG Schleswig wird am Ende entscheiden, ob alles seit Jahrzehnten ordentlich gelaufen ist und läuft.


 So sieht es aus!

Trotzdem noch ein paar Anmerkungen zur Deinem Posting @Dorschgreifer!

1. Angler sind nicht die Bewirtschafter. Das steht sogar im LFG in SH: "§ 13Hege(1) Wird das Fischereirecht in vollem Umfang verpachtet, obliegt die Hege grundsätzlich der Pächterin oder dem Pächter als Fischereiausübungsberechtigten, es sei denn, die Verpächterin oder der Verpächter behält sich diese Pflicht im Pachtvertrag ausdrücklich vor. Wird das Fischereirecht unter dem Vorbehalt nach § 11 Abs. 2 verpachtet, obliegt die Hegepflicht neben den in Satz 1 genannten Personen der Verpächterin oder dem Verpächter." Angler sind dort nicht erwähnt, oder? Da muss man jetzt auch nichts konstruieren, denn das sind (rechtliche) Fakten.

2. Auch Vereine müssen wirtschaftlich arbeiten, das hat nichts mit der freien Wirtschaft zu tun. Das hat sogar der BGH bestätigt, denn selbst gemeinnützige Vereine dürfen wirtschaftlich arbeiten- und auch für Vereine gilt, nicht mehr Geld auszugeben, als eingenommen wird. Das sollten sogar Kinder im Umgang mit dem Taschengeld lernen. Ein Verein darf doch nicht darauf setzen durch die Allgemeinheit finanziert werden zu können, um die Beiträge für die Mitglieder gering zu halten? Sollen wir dann auch zukünftig Tennis- und Golfvereine subventionieren? Das wäre ein Fass ohne Boden! Haben Angelvereine also das Privileg der Förderung aus der FA, sollte man das nicht als Selbstverständlichkeit sehen, sondern den Haushalt grundsätzlich ohne diese Einnahmen planen. Alles andere wäre in meinen Augen fahrlässig. Sollten also irgendwann aus welchen Gründen auch immer Änderungen einsetzen und ein Verein in finanzielle Schwierigkeiten geraten, wären die Fehler bei der Vereinsführung zu suchen und nicht in geänderten Rahmenbedingungen.

3. Ja, die Wirtschaftlichkeit spielt bei der WiSH e.V. eine große Rolle. U.a. sind die genauen Aufgaben in der Satzung und in der Geschäftsordnung definiert, daran halten sich die Beteiligten. Die WiSH e.V. erhält zum Beispiel keine Zuschüsse aus der Fischereiabgabe und arbeitet mit den Einnahmen aus den Mitgliedsbeiträgen, eine geförderte Ausnahme (nicht durch die FA) ist das Projekt "Erlebnis-Meer". Das Projekt „Erlebnis Meer“ wird gefördert mit Mitteln des Landes Schleswig-Holstein.

4. Der Angeltourismus spielt tatsächlich eine große Rolle in der täglichen Arbeit der WiSH e.V., denn unsere Mitglieder sind überwiegend die Betriebe aus dem Angeltourismus, aber auch Angler Das war u.a. das wichtigste Argument bei den Gesprächen zum Baglimit. Denn der Angler spielt in der GFP der EU nur bei Beschränkungen eine Rolle, jedoch nicht bei der Nutzung der Bestände. Hier gilt ausschließlich die wirtschaftliche Nutzung der Bestände eine Rolle (siehe entsprechende Verordnungen der EU zur GFP). Diese Karte hat die WiSH e.V. (im Ergebnis zum Teil) erfolgreich gespielt. Den positiven Nutzen hieraus haben alle Dorschangler. Durch den Angeltoruismus haben die Meeresangler überhaupt eine Aufmerksamkeit in den Medien erlangt, nicht durch ein paar Dorschangler an der Ostsee. Das ist demnach in Deinen Augen falsch? Du hättest natürlich als Dorschangler nach Brüssel fahren können und Dich persönlich für ein Baglimit einsetzen können. Warst Du zeitlich verhindert?

5. Ich möchte Dich bitten, Anglerdemo und die WiSH e.V. in Deiner Betrachtung zu trennen, so wie wir das auch bei Politikern versuchen, die gleichzeitig ein Ehren- oder Hauptamt in einem Verein/ Verband ausführen. Sicherlich nicht immer einfach, jedoch hat Anglerdemo definitiv keine wirtschaftlichen Interessen. Im Gegenteil, alle Beteiligten haben hohe Ausgaben aus der eigenen Tasche. ALLE!!! Reisekosten zum Beispiel werden privat getragen und hat bei mir zum Beispiel im letzten Jahr einen mittleren vierstelligen Betrag ausgemacht, den ich nicht einmal steuerlich geltend machen kann. Selbst in meiner Funktion als Verantwortlicher in der WiSH zahle ich meine Reisekosten selber, die einzige Ausnahme waren die Kosten für die Reise nach Brüssel, die teilweise erstattet wurden. Ich führe meine Aufgabe aus Überzeugung und mit Herzblut aus, mir geht es definitiv nicht um meine eigene Tasche. Dann wäre ich in die Politik gewechselt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> So sieht es aus!
> 
> Trotzdem noch ein paar Anmerkungen zur Deinem Posting @Dorschgreifer!
> 
> 1. Angler sind nicht die Bewirtschafter. Das steht sogar im LFG in SH: "§ 13Hege(1) Wird das Fischereirecht in vollem Umfang verpachtet, obliegt die Hege grundsätzlich der Pächterin oder dem Pächter als Fischereiausübungsberechtigten, es sei denn, die Verpächterin oder der Verpächter behält sich diese Pflicht im Pachtvertrag ausdrücklich vor. Wird das Fischereirecht unter dem Vorbehalt nach § 11 Abs. 2 verpachtet, obliegt die Hegepflicht neben den in Satz 1 genannten Personen der Verpächterin oder dem Verpächter." Angler sind dort nicht erwähnt, oder? Da muss man jetzt auch nichts konstruieren, denn das sind (rechtliche) Fakten.



Sag ich ja, jeglichen Bezug zur Realität verloren, reiner Theoretiker und kurzsichtig, Blick zu Zusammenhängen verloren.

Im Gesetz steht Bewirtschafter. Bewirtschafter in einem Angelverein für seine gepachteten Gewässer ist auf dem Papier der "Verein als Bewirtschafter".... Der Verein besteht aber aus Menschen, diese Menschen (Mitglieder) sind Angler, demzufolge sind aktiv Angler die Bewirtschafter..., da darfst du dich gerne in deine Theorie vergraben, in der Praxis ist das aber so. Und da muss ich überhaupt nichts konstruieren.... Und die Angler in den Vereinen sind auch mit Herzblut bei der Sache und denen geht es auch nicht um ihre eigene Tasche...  Das verstehen komischerweise andere problemlos....

Und ich werde WiSH und Anglerdemo definitiv nicht trennen, ist für mich eine Suppe, mit einem Frontmann und gleichen/ähnlichen Zielen, so wie Du auch ziemlich viel mit Anglern, Vereinen und Verbände zusammen erwähnst...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Oktober 2019)

Wenn die Sachlage im Vordergrund stehen würde,  würde man dann
-suggerieren, das ein eingetragener Verein,  die Fischzucht, eine Firma ist?
-darauf hinweisen das die letzte Studie aus dem Jahr 2005 stammt und dabei außer acht lassen, dass diese 2012 mit einer Überarbeitung fortgeführt wurde?
-Immer wieder darauf pochen, dasS die Eigentümer der Gewässer für die Bewirtschaftung heranzuziehen seien, damit die Angler endgültig an Einfluss verlieren, wie dies erfolgt, und dafür natürlich noch mehr zahlen müssen, denn keine Dienstleistungen ist für umme und wird 1 zu 1 weiter gereicht.  Mann kann das Gejammer förmlich schon greifen, wenn der Bewirtschafter dann nicht nach Gusto,  sondern nach rein ökologischen Faktoren besetzt. 

Die Potentialanalyse Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein  habe ich mal angefügt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. Oktober 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, jeglichen Bezug zur Realität verloren, reiner Theoretiker und kurzsichtig, Blick zu Zusammenhängen verloren.


 Nein, ganz im Gegenteil! Ich habe nur nicht die "Angler sind Naturschützer Brille" auf. Ich denke eher ich bin ein Praktiker, denn vom Sofa aus hätten wir sicherlich so viele Dinge bewegen können. Dieses "Alle Angler sind Naturschützer" hat schon sektenähnliche Züge in Deutschland angenommen. Ja, ein Teil der Angler ist tatsächlich vorbildlich was den Naturschutz anbelangt und sind als Helfer der Bewirtschafter sogar hilfreich, was Besatzmaßnahmen anbelangt. Aber das darf man doch nicht pauschalisieren! Wie viele Angler von ca. 5.000.000 Anglern in Deutschland helfen aktiv beim Besatz mit? Maximal im einstelligen Prozentsatz. Interessant wäre dann noch ein Vergleich, wie viele Gelder der Mitgliedsbeiträge aus den Angelvereinen wirklich in Besatzmaßnahmen fließen (und nicht nur in reine Vereinsgewässer zum Wiederfang durch Mitglieder) und dann einen Vergleich zum Anteil aus der Fischereiabgabe zu haben. Das könnte spannend werden!



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Im Gesetz steht Bewirtschafter. Bewirtschafter in einem Angelverein für seine gepachteten Gewässer ist auf dem Papier der "Verein als Bewirtschafter".... Der Verein besteht aber aus Menschen, diese Menschen (Mitglieder) sind Angler, demzufolge sind aktiv Angler die Bewirtschafter..., da darfst du dich gerne in deine Theorie vergraben, in der Praxis ist das aber so. Und da muss ich überhaupt nichts konstruieren.... Und die Angler in den Vereinen sind auch mit Herzblut bei der Sache und denen geht es auch nicht um ihre eigene Tasche...  Das verstehen komischerweise andere problemlos....


 Du pauschalisierst hier ein wenig zu doll. Wie Du selber schreibst, steht im Gesetz Bewirtschafter. Müssen wir jetzt wirklich noch weiter diskutieren oder wollen wir Gesetze außer Acht lassen? Wenn ein Fischer einen See pachten haben Angler genau was mit der Hege zu tun? Du solltest doch nichts konstruieren!

Aber wenn Angler hier als Bewirtschafter gesehen werden, sind Biertrinker auch Naturschützer und vermutlich die grösste Gruppe in Schleswig- Holstein. Nehmen wir Deinen Satz



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Der Verein besteht aber aus Menschen, diese Menschen (Mitglieder) sind Angler, demzufolge sind aktiv Angler die Bewirtschafter...,


 und formulieren den ein wenig um in

"_Die Brauerei besteht aber aus Menschen, diese Menschen (Kunden) sind Biertrinker, demzufolge sind aktiv Biertrinker die Naturschützer_" dann passt das auf eine bekannte Strandgut- Aktion einer großen Brauerei aus dem Norden Schleswig- Holsteins. Alles eine Sache des Betrachters, oder? Das ist konstruiert, ähnlich wie bei Dir. Ja, und geht ähnlich ins lächerliche, das gebe ich zu, halt ähnlich wie bei Dir.

Aber bei der Strandgut- Aktion wurden immerhin die Tourismusverbände erwähnt (nicht Angler), wo Du uns ja bezüglich des Tourismus kritisiertst. Kurzer Auszug aus der Meldung der Brauerei: "_Mit sage und schreibe 46,6 Millionen qm gereinigter Strandflächen in Schleswig-Holstein hat die diesjährige XXX StrandGut-Aktion einen neuen Höchststand erreicht. Zigtausende Scherben, Kippen und Kronkorken, aber auch Berge von Plastikmüll wurden gesammelt, ersiebt und erharkt und natürlich fachgerecht entsorgt. Allen treuen XXX Kunden, die fleissig mitgeploppt haben, allen fleißigen Helferinnen und Helfern, die ehrenamtlich am Start waren und allen Tourismusverbänden und Partnern, die die Organisation vor Ort übernommen haben sei hiermit herzlich gedankt!_" Ich habe übrigens daran aktiv teilgenommen, also echte Praxis gelebt (nicht nur Bier getrunken). Wobei mein Sofa quasi die Zentrale des Naturschutzes in Schleswig- Holstein war 



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und ich werde WiSH und Anglerdemo definitiv nicht trennen, ist für mich eine Suppe, mit einem Frontmann und gleichen/ähnlichen Zielen, so wie Du auch ziemlich viel mit Anglern, Vereinen und Verbände zusammen erwähnst...


 Eine Suppe? Das zeigt Deine grundsätzliche negative Haltung gegenüber den beiden Organisationen. Übrigens werde ich in der Regel dafür gerügt, dass ich Angeln und Verbände/ Vereine nicht in einem Zusammenhang erwähne! Wie man es macht, ist es falsch.



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn die Sachlage im Vordergrund stehen würde,  würde man dann
> -suggerieren, das ein eingetragener Verein,  die Fischzucht, eine Firma ist?
> -darauf hinweisen das die letzte Studie aus dem Jahr 2005 stammt und dabei außer acht lassen, dass diese 2012 mit einer Überarbeitung fortgeführt wurde?
> -Immer wieder darauf pochen, dasS die Eigentümer der Gewässer für die Bewirtschaftung heranzuziehen seien, damit die Angler endgültig an Einfluss verlieren, wie dies erfolgt, und dafür natürlich noch mehr zahlen müssen, denn keine Dienstleistungen ist für umme und wird 1 zu 1 weiter gereicht.  Mann kann das Gejammer förmlich schon greifen, wenn der Bewirtschafter dann nicht nach Gusto,  sondern nach rein ökologischen Faktoren besetzt.





Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn die Sachlage im Vordergrund stehen würde,  würde man dann
> -suggerieren, das ein eingetragener Verein,  die Fischzucht, eine Firma ist?


 Dazu werde ich detaillierter erst nach der Klage Stellung beziehen, da ich dieses aus taktischen Gründen noch nicht veröffentlichen möchte.Dabei geht es nicht um den Verein, sondern um das Fahrzeug. Das Fahrzeug war das Thema, oder?



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn die Sachlage im Vordergrund stehen würde,  würde man dann
> -darauf hinweisen das die letzte Studie aus dem Jahr 2005 stammt und dabei außer acht lassen, dass diese 2012 mit einer Überarbeitung fortgeführt wurde?


 Die "Studie" war mir natürlich bekannt, hat jedoch an Aktualität nicht wirklich viel neues gebracht und ist lediglich ein Update. Die Studie ist (wie die aus 2005) von einer Consulting Firma, die abgelehnte Studie sollte von international anerkannten Wissenschaftlern durchgeführt werden und viel tiefer analysieren, hatte zu 90% eine völlig andere Fragestellung. Wir wollten Argumente haben, um unter anderem den Einfluss von Anglern zu stärken. Denn Du scheinst ja ebenfalls zu befürchten, dass genau das paaieren könnte, wie Du schreibst:



Testudo schrieb:


> -Immer wieder darauf pochen, dasS die Eigentümer der Gewässer für die Bewirtschaftung heranzuziehen seien, damit die Angler endgültig an Einfluss verlieren, wie dies erfolgt, und dafür natürlich noch mehr zahlen müssen, denn keine Dienstleistungen ist für umme und wird 1 zu 1 weiter gereicht.  Mann kann das Gejammer förmlich schon greifen, wenn der Bewirtschafter dann nicht nach Gusto,  sondern nach rein ökologischen Faktoren besetzt.


 Angler dürfen meinetwegen als "Hegehelfer" Gewässer besetzen, entscheiden dürfen sie über den Besatz halt nicht, die Bewirtschafter (Vereine) sollen nur die Kosten für ihre Gewässer selber tragen. Selbst wenn ein Fischer die Fischereirechte inne hat, wird er Fische besetzen, die auch anglerisch interessant sind. Also ist das Argument auch schwach. Und ob andere Bewirtshcafter als Angelvereine weniger für Angler tun würde, ist lediglich eine Vermutung. Eventuell wird es sogar besser, weil sie wirtschaftliche Interessen verfolgen? Wenn die WiSH e.V. den Zuschlag für die Fischereirechte am NOK erhält, würde sich in Zuunft sicherlich einiges ändern. 

Einer meiner Gründe für meine Klage ist übrigens, dass aus der Fischereiabgabe nach "rein ökologischen Faktoren" besetzt wird (geschützte Fischarten) und nicht nur für Angler. Da sind wir dann ja einer Meinung- wir wollen Besatz mit Fischen, die für Anger von Interesse sind. 

Übrigens finde ich manche Meerforellenprojekte in Fließgewässer sehr gut oder das aktuelle Lachsprojekt des BAC befürworte ich ausdrücklich. Traurig ist doch, dass durch die Fischereiabgabe geschützte FIscharten und Otterausstige in SH finanziert werden, ein Lachsprojekt für Angler jedoch nicht und Angler hierfür durch Spenden zusätzlich zur Fischereiabgabe aufkommen. Ja, hier sind Angler vorbildlich aktiv. Da gucke ich halt über den Tellerrand und hoffe durch meine Klage Änderungen herbeiführen zu können.

Auch andere Projekte aus der Fischereiabgabe finde ich vorbildlich, zum Beispiel "Barrierefreie Angelplätze", um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen. Ein Projekt des LSFV SH, dass ich befürworte und lobe. Was auch zeigt, dass ich nicht pauschal alles von Verbänden kritisiere!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Die "Studie" war mir natürlich bekannt, h


Natürlich ist dir diese Studie bekannt,  ich habe nichts anderes erwartet.

Ja eine Consultingfirma hat die erstellt. Aber wer wird wohl von einer beraterfirma beschäftigt, ich gehe mal davon aus, das es sich dabei auch um wissenschaftliche Mitarbeiter handelt


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Angler dürfen meinetwegen als "Hegehelfer" Gewässer besetzen, entscheiden


Da kotz ich im Strahl,  wenn ich an die engagierten gut informierten Angelkollegen denke, die aufopferungsvoll teilweise selbst Bruthäuser unterhalten und in dem Thema aufgehen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Da kotz ich im Strahl,  wenn ich an die engagierten gut informierten Angelkollegen denke, die aufopferungsvoll teilweise selbst Bruthäuser unterhalten und in dem Thema aufgehen.



Ja, ein sehr geringer Teil der Angler (von 5.000.000 Anglern ausgehend) hat sicherlich zusätzliche Qualifikationen, das ist natürlich vorbildlich. Gibt auch Rechtsanwälte die Angeln und eventuell sogar mehr als gut ausgebildete Angler, die Bruthäuser unterhalten. Probiere doch jetzt einmal 5.000.000 Angler in den zuständigen Rechtsanwaltkammern anzumelden. Will damit sagen, dass es im Bereich der Angler unterschiedliche Qualifikationen gibt, man aber deshalb nicht pauschalisieren darf.

Übrigens werden die "Angler, die Bruthäuser unterhalten", dann von den Bewirtschaftern/ Fischereirechteinhabermit Hegeverpflichtung beauftragt und dürfen nicht irgendwo irgendwann irgendwelche Fische besetzen. Ohne Fischereirechteinhaber (Hegeverpflichtung) = kein Besatz. Dann sind die Angler vom Bewirtschafter beauftragt und helfen dem Bewirtschafter (bei der Umsetzung der gesetzlichen Hegeverpflichtung, also Hegehelfer). 

Ich finde "Hegehelfer" übrigens weder diskriminierend oder gar diffamierend, sondern eher passend und die Tätigkeit sehr genau beschreibend. Der Begriff "Helfer" ist zumindest für mich kein Schimpfwort - nehmen wir "Pannenhelfer" oder "Flüchtlingshelfer" als Beispiel - sondern beschreibt einfach die Aufgabe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Oktober 2019)

Wieder so ein Vergleich.  Nimm doch gleich 10 Mio an, ist ebenso abwegig wie deine 5 Mio.

!!  Bitte keine persönliche Anmache -- edit by ralle  !!

Ich bin ja häufig eher skeptisch, wir werden sehen, wie man auf euer handeln blickt, wenn die entsprechenden Regelungen Anwendung finden.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Angler dürfen meinetwegen als "Hegehelfer" Gewässer besetzen, entscheiden dürfen sie über den Besatz halt nicht, die Bewirtschafter (Vereine) sollen nur die Kosten für ihre Gewässer selber tragen. Selbst wenn ein Fischer die Fischereirechte inne hat, wird er Fische besetzen, die auch anglerisch interessant sind. Also ist das Argument auch schwach. Und ob andere Bewirtshcafter als Angelvereine weniger für Angler tun würde, ist lediglich eine Vermutung. Eventuell wird es sogar besser, weil sie wirtschaftliche Interessen verfolgen?


Ehrenamtliche Besatzwirtschaft = Besatzkosten
Wirtschaftliche Bewirtschaftung = Besatzkosten + Profit und Arbeitszeit
Da kann nan nur verlieren.
Bewirtschaftung ohne Fokus auf Angler ist noch einmal verschieden, da die Hegepflicht eindeutig keine Besatzpflicht ist.


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wieder so ein Vergleich.  Nimm doch gleich 10 Mio an, ist ebenso abwegig wie deine 5 Mio.


 Ich bin ja eher vorsichtig mit den 5 Millionen, der DAFV schreibt ja gar von 6 Millionen auf der Homepage.



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich bin ja häufig eher skeptisch, wir werden sehen, wie man auf euer handeln blickt, wenn die entsprechenden Regelungen Anwendung finden.


 Das ist eine völlig falsche Formulierung finde ich. Denn es müsste korrekterweise heißen "wenn die jetzigen Regelungen zur Vergabe von Zuwendungen nicht rechtmäßig sind".

Eventuell interpretiere ich das aus Deiner Aussage schlichweg falsch, aber ich entnehme dann der Aussage doch eine "merkwürdige Rechtsauffassung". Du meinst also, wenn wir gegen ein Angelverbot - welches eventuell nicht zulässig ist nach geltendem Recht - vorgehen, werden wir bejubelt. Wenn wir gegen die die Vergabepraxis von Zuwendungen - welche eventuell nicht zulässig sind nach geltendem Recht - vorgehen, werden wir von Anglern beschimpft? Das würde bedeuten, dass Angler geltendes Recht nur akzeptieren, wenn es für sie von Vorteil ist. Oder wie meinst Du das?

Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass manche Verbände/ Vereine not amused wären. Das betrifft dann vermutlich auch nicht nur S-H, sondern auch MVP, Brandenburg und eventuell Hamburg (neben NRW, wo ja auch bereits eine Klage läuft). In den drei Bundesländern sind Angler bereit, bei einem positiven Ausgang des Verfahren in S-H oder NRW ebenfalls zu klagen. 

Da Niedersachsen zeigt, dass es auch ohne Fischreiabgabe vorbildlich funktionieren kann, sind dann die Verbände und Vereine gefordert, manche Dinge anders zu finanzieren und eventuell an anderer Stelle zu sparen. That's life! Wie ich bereits oben geschrieben habe, kann man nur so viel Geld ausgeben, wie man hat.

Für mich ist die jetzige Form der Fischereiabgabe in SH ein Selbstbedienungsladen bestimmter Organisationen. Ob das VG Schleswig diese Ansicht teilt, wird die Zukunft zeigen.  Für mich gilt "Gleiches RECHT für ALLE!". Ich denke eine Überprüfung der Vergabepraxis ist legitim bzw. im Interesse der Mehrheit der Angler. Denn es ist das persönliche Geld der Angler. Da werden sicherlich viele erwarten (und setzen das sicherlich auch voraus), dass die Gelder nach geltendem Recht eingesetzt werden. 

@Testudo , ich habe drei Fragen: 
1.Erwartest Du von den Behörden in Deutschland einen verantwortungsvollen und rechtmäßigen Umgang mit den Geldern von uns Bürgern? 
2.Erwartest Du von Angelvereinen und Verbänden ein rechtmäßiges und gesetzeskonformes Verhalten?
3. Dürfen Deiner Meinung nach Gelder (Fischereiabgabe) von Abgabepflichtigen (Anglern) gegen geltendes deutsches Recht verwendet werden, wenn es Anglern zugute kommt?


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich bin ja häufig eher skeptisch, wir werden sehen, wie man auf euer handeln blickt, wenn die entsprechenden Regelungen Anwendung finden.



Ich möchte den Satz noch einmal aufgreifen, da er meine Motivation für die Klage nach meinem empfinden falsch wieder gibt oder einen falschen Anschein erwecken könnte.

Ich habe die Klage gegen die Fischereiabgabe als Privatperson eingereicht, um MEHR Geld für Angler zukünftig zur Verfügung zu haben. Es liest sich hier teilweise, als würde ich den Anglern Gelder entziehen wollen. Das ist nicht der Fall! Ich möchte das alle von Anglern über die Fischereiabgabe entrichteten Gelder zu 100% den Anglern zugute kommen und verhindern, dass zukünftig nur noch Natur- und Artenschutzprojekte oder Maßnahmen für die Fischerei aus der FA bezahlt werden.

Im Fischereiabgabeausschuss in SH sind die Angler definitiv in der Minderheit verteten, das birgt ein gewisses Risiko. Nicht das hier ein falscher Eindruck vermittelt wird.

Selbt wenn die Vergabepraxis jetzt rechtmäßig erfolgt, so ist es sicherlich positiv unterm Strich , dass die Verantwortlichen wissen, dass man ihnen auf die Finger schaut.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ich möchte den Satz noch einmal aufgreifen, da er meine Motivation für die Klage nach meinem empfinden falsch wieder gibt oder einen falschen Anschein erwecken könnte.
> 
> Ich habe die Klage gegen die Fischereiabgabe als Privatperson eingereicht, um MEHR Geld für Angler zukünftig zur Verfügung zu haben. Es liest sich hier teilweise, als würde ich den Anglern Gelder entziehen wollen. Das ist nicht der Fall! Ich möchte das alle von Anglern über die Fischereiabgabe entrichteten Gelder zu 100% den Anglern zugute kommen und verhindern, dass zukünftig nur noch Natur- und Artenschutzprojekte oder Maßnahmen für die Fischerei aus der FA bezahlt werden.
> 
> ...



Zitat: "dass zukünftig *nur noch* Natur- und Artenschutzprojekte oder Maßnahmen für die Fischerei aus der FA bezahlt werden". 
Wo war denn dieses "nur noch" jemals der Fall? 

Du willst, dass es ausschließlich um das Angeln geht. Dann erkläre mir doch bitte mal, warum Anglerverbände und -vereine dann künftig noch als Naturschutzverbände/vereine anerkannt werden sollten?
Und falls erwartungsgemäß die Antwort ist, dass die das ja nicht müssten: Dann erkläre mir, woraus sich künftig noch Gemeinnützigkeit ergeben sollte? Der Grund für diese ist nämlich heute maßgeblich die Verankerung im Naturschutz. 

Leute, ihr verrennt euch total in Fanatismus und verkennt komplett die gesellschaftliche Realität.


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. Oktober 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zitat: "dass zukünftig *nur noch* Natur- und Artenschutzprojekte oder Maßnahmen für die Fischerei aus der FA bezahlt werden".
> Wo war denn dieses "nur noch" jemals der Fall?


 Habe ich nirgends geschrieben! Hättest den ganzen Satz lesen/ zitieren sollen!



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du willst, dass es ausschließlich um das Angeln geht. Dann erkläre mir doch bitte mal, warum Anglerverbände und -vereine dann künftig noch als Naturschutzverbände/vereine anerkannt werden sollten?
> Und falls erwartungsgemäß die Antwort ist, dass die das ja nicht müssten: Dann erkläre mir, woraus sich künftig noch Gemeinnützigkeit ergeben sollte? Der Grund für diese ist nämlich heute maßgeblich die Verankerung im Naturschutz.


 Was hat das mit der Fischereiabgabe zu tun? Die Gemeinnützigkeit ist doch unabhängig von der Fischereiabgabe. Die können auch 1000.- Euro Mitgliedsbeitrag nehmen und Millionen Nistkästen bauen, aber bitte nicht von der Fischereiabgabe der Angler. Wenn der Staat das dann als förderungsfähig sieht- gerne, gibt ja auch Steuereinnahmen. Und mal ehrlich, wenn die Angler in den Vereinen alle den Naturschutz als die wichtigste Aufgabe der Angler ansehen, werden all diese Angler auch kein Problem haben, die Kosten aus der FA aufzubringen. Das sind gerade mal 25.- Euro pro Jahr mehr für jeden organisierten Angler.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Leute, ihr verrennt euch total in Fanatismus und verkennt komplett die gesellschaftliche Realität.


 Die Niedersachsen verkennen also komplett die gesellschaftliche Realität? 

Die Verbände/ Vereine in SH haben sich über Jahrzehnte ein Finazierungsmodell aufgebaut, welches jetzt einfach mal überprüft wird. Wenn alles so gut ist, verstehe ich die Aufregung gerade nicht!

@Testudo : Nicht das es in Vergessenheit gerät: 



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> ich habe drei Fragen:
> 1.Erwartest Du von den Behörden in Deutschland einen verantwortungsvollen und rechtmäßigen Umgang mit den Geldern von uns Bürgern?
> 2.Erwartest Du von Angelvereinen und Verbänden ein rechtmäßiges und gesetzeskonformes Verhalten?
> 3. Dürfen Deiner Meinung nach Gelder (Fischereiabgabe) von Abgabepflichtigen (Anglern) gegen geltendes deutsches Recht verwendet werden, wenn es Anglern zugute kommt?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. Oktober 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du willst, dass es ausschließlich um das Angeln geht. Dann erkläre mir doch bitte mal, warum Anglerverbände und -vereine dann künftig noch als Naturschutzverbände/vereine anerkannt werden sollten?
> Und falls erwartungsgemäß die Antwort ist, dass die das ja nicht müssten: Dann erkläre mir, woraus sich künftig noch Gemeinnützigkeit ergeben sollte? Der Grund für diese ist nämlich heute maßgeblich die Verankerung im Naturschutz.



Wurde doch auch schon alles von denen kritisiert...., wenn es nach Anglerdemo ginge, würde es keine Angelvereine und Angelverbände geben




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Leute, ihr verrennt euch total in Fanatismus und verkennt komplett die gesellschaftliche Realität.



Hab ich auch schon etliche male geschrieben....

Einige merken, wenn sie sich verrennen und versuchen de realen Weg wiederzufinden und andere haben sich so verrannt, dass sie da nicht mehr rausfinden.

Für mich hat Anglerdemo wie WiSH ausschließlich wirtschaftliche Interessen und nach allem was Anglerdemo hier schreibt, gelange ich immer mehr zu der Überzeugung, dass Anglerdemo und WiSH die Angler nicht einen Deut am Herzen liegen, sondern ausschließlich eigene Interessen verfolgt werden.

Auf alle anderen Äußerungen von Anglerdemo gehe ich erst einmal nicht mehr ein, weil ich meine Zeit sinnvoller verbringen kann.... Ich gehe jetzt mal Arbeiten.


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Oktober 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> wenn es nach Anglerdemo ginge, würde es keine Angelvereine und Angelverbände geben


 Eine falsche und bösartige Unterstellung!



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Für mich hat Anglerdemo wie WiSH ausschließlich wirtschaftliche Interessen und nach allem was Anglerdemo hier schreibt, gelange ich immer mehr zu der Überzeugung, dass Anglerdemo und WiSH die Angler nicht einen Deut am Herzen liegen, sondern ausschließlich eigene Interessen verfolgt werden.


 Wenn es so wäre, würden wir ja mit den Angelverbänden auf einer Linie liegen! Aber es ist nicht so, denn wir kämpfen nachweislich gegen Beschränkungen und Verbote gegen Angler. So auch bei der Fischereiabgabe- Anglergeld für Angler! Denn wenn der BUND, der SH Heimatbund und die Obere Naturschutzbehörde über diese Gelder (mit) entscheiden, bleibt wenig für Angler übrig. 

Wie ich bereist geschrieben habe, arbeitet die WiSH e.V.gemäß Satzung und Geschäftsordnung, was für Dich anscheinend verwerflich ist. Anglerdemo ist eine Initiative von Anglern für Angler und hier steht ausschließlich das ANGELN im Vordergrund. Das haben die meisten Unterstützer verstanden, 163.000 erreichte Personen (Top 250.000 in einer Woche) in der vergangenen Woche alleine über die Facebookseite (Facebook Insights) ist sicherlich deutlich. Da können einige wenige noch so viel mit Dreck werfen! Wo sind denn die Anglerverbände bei Angeverboten durch Natura-2000 in der Ostsee?

Zum Thema Gemeinnützigkeit sei noch erwähnenswert, dass der Verband der Binnenfischer und Teichwirte e.V. ebenfalls geminnützig ist. So schreibt der Verband über sich _"Der Verband hat die Aufgabe, die Fischerei in Binnengewässern und die Fischzucht in Schleswig-Holstein zu fördern und seine Mitglieder mit Rat und Tat zu unterstützen und zu vertreten._". Der LSFV SH hingegen schreibt "_*Unsere Ziele im Einzelnen:* der dauerhafte Schutz der gesamten Tier- und Pflanzenwelt, die Sicherung der Eigenart und Schönheit von Natur und Landschaft"_.

Zum Vergleich: der BUND e.V. schreibt "_Wir setzen uns ein für den Erhalt und die schonende Nutzung der natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen und die Bewahrung des Naturerbes._". Hätte ich nicht geschrieben, welches Statement von einem Anglerverband kommt und welches vom BUND e.V. hätte das wohl niemand zuordnen können. 

Naturschutz ist eine wichtige Aufgabe, keine Frage und steht keinesfalls in der Kritik. Es geht ausschließlich um die Verwendung der Fischereiabgabe aller Angler in SH. Artenschutz/ Naturschutz ist eine grundsätzliche Aufgabe des Staates und muss aus Steuergeldern finanziert werden. Viele Projekte von NABU, BUND etc. werden aus Mitteln des Landes, des Bundes oder der EU finanziert, nur Angler zahlen zusätzlich eine Abgabe, um allgemeine Naturschutz-/ Artenschutzprojekte zu bezahlen?

Die Jäger sind dieses Thema erfolgreich angegangen, haben geltendes Recht durchgesetzt und wurden dafür gelobt, manche Angler scheinen hier einfach anders zu ticken. 

Aber gerne stelle ich Dir @Dorschgreifer die selben Fragen wie @Testudo:



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> 1.Erwartest Du von den Behörden in Deutschland einen verantwortungsvollen und rechtmäßigen Umgang mit den Geldern von uns Bürgern?
> 2.Erwartest Du von Angelvereinen und Verbänden ein rechtmäßiges und gesetzeskonformes Verhalten?
> 3. Dürfen Deiner Meinung nach Gelder (Fischereiabgabe) von Abgabepflichtigen (Anglern) gegen geltendes deutsches Recht verwendet werden, wenn es Anglern zugute kommt



Du wirst sicherlich nach Deiner Arbeit die Zeit finden, diese Fragen zu beantworten. Danke!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. Oktober 2019)

Hallo miteinander



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Die Verbände/ Vereine in SH haben sich über Jahrzehnte ein Finazierungsmodell aufgebaut, welches jetzt einfach mal überprüft wird. :



Genau darum geht es: Die Zerstörung dieses Modells, das  Abgraben von Finanzmitteln.

Das ist für die Angelverbände nicht schön aber auf alle Fälle legitim.

Wir werden sehen was daraus folgt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Oktober 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es: Die Zerstörung dieses Modells, das  Abgraben von Finanzmitteln.


 Nein, es geht um die Überprüfung der jetzigen Vergabepraxis und im Optimalfall um zukünftig mehr Gelder für ANGLER und das ANGELN!


----------



## Deep Down (24. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Die Verbände/ Vereine in SH haben sich über Jahrzehnte ein Finazierungsmodell aufgebaut, welches jetzt einfach mal überprüft wird. Wenn alles so gut ist, verstehe ich die Aufregung gerade nicht!
> .........



Ja, damit hat man, wenn man so die Beiträge Eurer Gegner liest, offenbar genau ins Wespennetz getroffen!
Weitermachen, denn auch Vergabepratiken haben sich nach Recht und Gesetz zu richten und entziehen sich nicht der Überprüfung.
Festgetellte zweckfremde Verwendungen, Entwicklungen und/oder Tendenzen sind im Interesse der Allgemeinheit und damit auch aller Angler aufzudecken und zukünftig abzustellen. Eine gegebenenfalls vorzunehmende Korrektur mag einigen bisherigen "Nutznießern" nicht passen, wäre dann aber unabdingbar erforderlich.

Das es an solchen öffentlichen Honigtöpfen immer zu einem nicht immer "gerechten" Gedrängel kommt,......naja wir werden sehen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. Oktober 2019)

Hallo miteinander



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ja, damit hat man, wenn man so die Beiträge Eurer Gegner liest, offenbar genau ins Wespennetz getroffen!
> Weitermachen, denn auch Vergabepratiken haben sich nach Recht und Gesetz zu richten und entziehen sich nicht der Überprüfung.
> Festgetellte zweckfremde Verwendungen, Entwicklungen und/oder Tendenzen sind im Interesse der Allgemeinheit und damit auch aller Angler aufzudecken und zukünftig abzustellen. Eine gegebenenfalls vorzunehmende Korrektur mag einigen bisherigen "Nutznießern" nicht passen, wäre dann aber unabdingbar erforderlich.
> 
> Das es an solchen öffentlichen Honigtöpfen immer zu einem nicht immer "gerechten" Gedrängel kommt,......naja wir werden sehen.



Genau. Es kann zum Kappen der Honigtöpfe kommen. Und das ist genau der gewollte Schlag gegen die Angelverbände. Das muss klar sein.

Serus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Oktober 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mal wieder eine bösartige Unterstellung! Denn



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Nein, es geht um die Überprüfung der jetzigen Vergabepraxis und im Optimalfall um zukünftig mehr Gelder für ANGLER und das ANGELN!


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Oktober 2019)

Die Liste wird länger. Neben @Testudo @Dorschgreifer darf auch gerne @Fischer am Inn die Fragen beantworten:



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ich habe drei Fragen:
> 1.Erwartest Du von den Behörden in Deutschland einen verantwortungsvollen und rechtmäßigen Umgang mit den Geldern von uns Bürgern?
> 2.Erwartest Du von Angelvereinen und Verbänden ein rechtmäßiges und gesetzeskonformes Verhalten?
> 3. Dürfen Deiner Meinung nach Gelder (Fischereiabgabe) von Abgabepflichtigen (Anglern) gegen geltendes deutsches Recht verwendet werden, wenn es Anglern zugute kommt?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Anglerdemo,
Hallo miteinander,

Anglerdemo ist scheinbar auch der Meinung, dass er besser als die Anglerverbände weis, was für die Verbände gut ist. Was für eine Verblendung.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Oktober 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Anglerdemo ist scheinbar auch der Meinung, dass er besser als die Anglerverbände weis, was für die Verbände gut ist. Was für eine Verblendung.


 Auch das haben wir nirgends behauptet! 

Wenn ein Angler die Rechtmäßigkeit der Vergabepraxis von Zuwendungen aus Sonderabgaben gerichtlich überprüfen lässt, ist das in Deinen Augen verkehrt? Haben Deiner Meinung nach die Angelverbände und somit organisierten Angler einen Vorteil durch die jetzige Vergabepraxis?

Beantworte doch bitte auch noch die 3 Fragen.

1.Erwartest Du von den Behörden in Deutschland einen verantwortungsvollen und rechtmäßigen Umgang mit den Geldern von uns Bürgern?
2.Erwartest Du von Angelvereinen und Verbänden ein rechtmäßiges und gesetzeskonformes Verhalten?
3. Dürfen Deiner Meinung nach Gelder (Fischereiabgabe) von Abgabepflichtigen (Anglern) gegen geltendes deutsches Recht verwendet werden, wenn es Anglern zugute kommt?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Anglerdemo,

verstehst Du was ich schreibe? Ich habe ganz eindeutig  gesagt, dass eine rechtliche Überprüfung  legitim ist. Aber das ist überhaupt nicht im Interesse der Verbände. Für die ist die jetzige Situation optimal. Und das willst Du gegen die Interessen der Verbände zerstören.

Das darfst Du. Aber ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass damit die Geschichte zu Ende ist. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

nur kurz zur Fischereiabgabe. Wir (Verein) bekamen heuer daraus z.B. 60 Prozent der Kosten für einen neuen Anhänger (Spezialanfertigung) für den Fischbesatz erstattet, dazu wurde ein Beamer für die Jugendarbeit ganz dadurch bezahlt und noch hohe Zuschüsse für den Fischbesatz mit Nasen und Barben geleistet.
Also, zumindest in Bayern hier können wir uns da nicht groß beklagen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Oktober 2019)

"Zerstören" hört sich negativ an, "geltendes Recht überprüfen lassen" doch viel humaner.

Die Geschichte ist damit nicht zu Ende, das mag sein. Doch für einen Großteil der Angler sollte das nach einer Einschätzung unseres Juristen positive Auswirkungen bzw. zumindest keine negativen Auswirkungen haben. Also wird der Masse der Angler kein Nachteil entstehen, das ist doch positiv.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Nein, es geht um die Überprüfung der jetzigen Vergabepraxis und im Optimalfall um zukünftig mehr Gelder für ANGLER und das ANGELN!



Ich kann nur für Bayern sprechen, aber zumindest hier ist ein ganz wesentlicher Hebel, den Verbände (und die in diesen organisierten Vereine) auf Entscheidungen bzgl. Nutzung von Baggerseen, Bauvorhaben von Wasserkraftanlagen, Gesetzgebungsverfahren (Stichwort "Rettet die Bienen") haben deren tiefe Einbindung in den Naturschutz. Auf dieser Basis wird beispielsweise gegen Beschlüsse argumentiert, wenn Landkreise festlegen, stillgelegte Baggerseen als Naturschutzgebiete/Biotope festzulegen und damit Angler auszuschließen.

Wenn den Verbänden die finanziellen zur Unterstützung des Naturschutz entzogen werden, entzieht man ihnen damit Einfluss auf anglerische Entscheidungen. Das ist ganz einfach ein Fakt. Nun kann man natürlich jammern, dass es alles ganz furchtbar ist mit dem naturschutzgetriebenen Deutschland, aber so ist das nun mal, Tendenz steigend.


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Oktober 2019)

Mag alles richtig sein, aber dafür werden alle Angler zur Finanzierung herangezogen? Mag im Einzelfall so sein, Verbände machen ja auch nicht nur schlechte Arbeit und manche Dinge dürfen sicherlich auch durch die FA bezuschusst oder gar zu 100% finanziert werden, als Beispiel habe ich die barriefreien Angelpläte in SH genannt.

Auch der NABU - nur ein Beispiel - kümmert sich um den Naturschutz, jedoch ohne eine Sonderabgabe mit Finanzierungfunktion für eine gewisse Gruppe von Naturnutzern. Geht also auch ohne, sogar bei Anglern (z.B. Niedersachsen).


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. Oktober 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

wir können hier noch einige Aspekte hin und her wälzen was Öko angeht und was wahre Anglerinteressen sein könnten. Fakt ist aber, dass hier leider Milch verschüttet wurde und die kann nicht mehr eingesammelt werden. Ich möchte weder Anglerdemo noch Kolja Kreda unlautere Absichten unterstellen. Ich glaube nicht, dass sie überblickt Hauben was  sie da auslösen. Wir können jetzt nur zuwarten was die Gerichte entscheiden und hoffen.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Angelverbände nicht mit gleicher Münze zurückzahlen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (24. Oktober 2019)

DER, DER, DER....

Der Eine kämpft. 
Der Andere lässt kämpfen 
Der Nächste kritisiert alles.
Der, der kämpft und den Kampf verliert, ist immer der Arsch.
Der, der den Kampf gewonnen hat, wird von den Kritikern beneidet aber gleichzeitig kritisiert, was er hätte besser machen sollen.

Der...... Lohn ist ……. Undank!

Die Angelverbände gehören nicht zu den Gewinnern !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Oktober 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass sie überblickt Hauben was sie da auslösen. Wir können jetzt nur zuwarten was die Gerichte entscheiden und hoffen.



Das sehe ich anders, die möglichen negativen Konsequenzen wurden im Vorfeld diskutiert,  man hat sich aber dennoch entschlossen den Sachverhalt überprüfen zu lassen.

Ob nun wirklich die unbeugsame Treue zu Recht und Ordnung das Motiv dafür war, oder auch der jahrelang geführte Zwist mit Vereinen und Verbänden;  oder auch das streben sich einen Namen zu machen?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Aber gerne stelle ich Dir @Dorschgreifer
> Ich habe drei Fragen:
> 1.Erwartest Du von den Behörden in Deutschland einen verantwortungsvollen und rechtmäßigen Umgang mit den Geldern von uns Bürgern?
> 2.Erwartest Du von Angelvereinen und Verbänden ein rechtmäßiges und gesetzeskonformes Verhalten?
> ...



Antwort zu 1: Klares Ja
Antwort zu 2: Klares Ja
Antwort zu 3: Klares Nein, aber das nach dem Komma verstehe ich in dem Zusammenhang nicht, denn hier ist es völlig egal, wem es zugutekommt, es muss nur rechtmäßig sein

Für mich gibt es keine Diskussion, es hat sich jeder Bürger an geltendes Recht zu halten.
In Bezug auf die Förderungen aus der Fischereiabgabe sehe ich für die Vereine und Verbände überhaupt keine Probleme.

Die Fischereibehörde hat eine Förderrichtlinie (Fischhorizonte) erlassen und in dessen Rahmen läuft die Bezuschussung bzw. Förderung.

Und bei einer von einer Behörde erlassenen Richtlinie gehe ich grundsätzlich erst einmal von einer entsprechenden Gesetzmäßigkeit aus. Sie sieht so aus:

https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/D...Fischhorizonte.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1
https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/D...8B49E74A109B4E890D?__blob=publicationFile&v=3
https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/D...8B49E74A109B4E890D?__blob=publicationFile&v=2

Jeder, der Geld aus diesem Topf haben möchte, muss das mit detaillierter Begründung beantragen. Dazu bedarf es von der Fischereibehörde genehmigter Hegepläne, einen Nachweis darüber, dass der Besatz in diesem Gewässer richtig ist, eines vorherigem Monitorings zur Feststellung des Bedarfes und laufender Erfolgskontrollen, inklusive Angabe alle Anglerzahlen, aller Fangdaten dieser Angler und nach Abschluss der Maßnahme eines Abschlussberichtes.
Über den Antrag muss nach Prüfung der Vergabeausschuss beratschlagen und abstimmen. Alle Kosten, die man erstattet haben möchte, muss man vorstrecken und bekommt sie auf Antrag erstattet, die Vorauslage zieht sich auch schon mal über ein Jahr hin, solange hat man als Antragsteller die Kostenlast.

Sollte diese Vergaberichtlinie nicht rechtens sein, landet der schwarze Peter bei der Fischereibehörde, Vereine und Verbände haben keinen Nachteil, eher Vorteile, weil sie sich dann eine ganze Menge Arbeit sparen können, die dann die Behörde alleine machen muss.

Da ich weiß, dass die Behörde keine personellen Kapazitäten hat, ist davon auszugehen, dass dann entsprechende Besatzmaßnahmen unterbleiben. Bei Lachs- und Meerforelle stört es die Vereine in den Binnengewässern kaum, es würde eine Fischart wegfallen, auf die eh nur spezialisierte Angler Fischen, insofern sind die Gesamtfangmengen auch nicht extrem hoch und der Rest der Angler fängt eben die reichlich anderen vorhanden anderen Fische.

Die Allgemeinheit der Angler wird dann aber folglich auch auf diese Fische verzichten müssen, bzw. nur noch die fangen können, die durch die Förderung anderer Anrainerstaaten in Deutschland ankommen, die übrigens ähnlich fördern, da machen den Besatz auch Vereine und Verbände…. Vielleicht klagt da ja auch demnächst jemand, z.B. gegen die Fischereiabgabe in Dänemark.

Vielleicht irre ich aber auch und die Fischereibehörde bekommt das 1:1 auf die Reihe und es ändert sich bei den Fischbeständen nichts. Man muss ja positiv denken.

Man muss sich immer über eines im Klaren sein, beteiligt sich die Allgemeinheit der Angler nicht an der Arbeit und dem Besatz an Vereinsgewässern, dann müssen Vereine die Allgemeinheit der Angler auch nicht an Ihre gepachteten Gewässer lassen, somit im schlimmsten Fall „NULL“ Erlaubnisscheine. Oder man rechnet alle Arbeitsstunden und Kosten um und eine Tageskarte kostet dann vielleicht 100,-€ für Nichtmitglieder…, oder die Vereine bekommen einen sehr starken Mitgliederzuwachs...

Oder, wie Du schon für den NOK geäußert hast, WiSH pachtet alle Gewässer und lässt die Allgemeinheit der Angler überall kostenlos Angeln.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf das Ergebnis der Klage gespannt, kann aber mit jedem Ergebnis bestens leben.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Mag alles richtig sein, aber dafür werden alle Angler zur Finanzierung herangezogen? Mag im Einzelfall so sein, Verbände machen ja auch nicht nur schlechte Arbeit und manche Dinge dürfen sicherlich auch durch die FA bezuschusst oder gar zu 100% finanziert werden, als Beispiel habe ich die barriefreien Angelpläte in SH genannt.
> 
> Auch der NABU - nur ein Beispiel - kümmert sich um den Naturschutz, jedoch ohne eine Sonderabgabe mit Finanzierungfunktion für eine gewisse Gruppe von Naturnutzern. Geht also auch ohne, sogar bei Anglern (z.B. Niedersachsen).



Danke für Eure tolle Arbeit!Macht weiter so.


----------



## torstenhtr (24. Oktober 2019)

@Dorschgreifer, der Verband kann doch auch selbst eine entsprechende Gebühr erheben, das wäre doch effizienter und er hätte mehr Kontrolle über die Mittel als über die FA. In Sachsen / Niedersachsen ist das doch gelebte Praxis, dort existiert keine FA (mehr). So weit ich informiert bin, ist Fischbesatz nur ein Teil der FA - vielleicht kann Lars alle Ausgaben auflisten und darstellen, was tatsächlich Anglern zugute kommt.
Ich jedenfalls war schon sehr erschrocken über manche Posten (Brandenburg, siehe Anfrage der Grünen).


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders, die möglichen negativen Konsequenzen wurden im Vorfeld diskutiert,  man hat sich aber dennoch entschlossen den Sachverhalt überprüfen zu lassen.


 Nicht dennoch, sondern gerade aus diesem Grund. Wir haben den Sachverhalt im Vorfeld durch einen Juristen prüfen lassen und die daraus resultierende Empfehlung zur Klage umgesetzt. Wir haben positive und negative Aspekte abgewogen und da in unseren Augen die für Angler positiven Punkte überwiegen, danach die Klage eingereicht.



Testudo schrieb:


> Ob nun wirklich die unbeugsame Treue zu Recht und Ordnung das Motiv dafür war, oder auch der jahrelang geführte Zwist mit Vereinen und Verbänden;  oder auch das streben sich einen Namen zu machen?



Ich habe keinen jahrelangen Zwist mit Vereinen/ Verbänden! Ich habe sogar zu manchem Verantwortlichen ein gutes Verhältnis und einen regelmäßigen Austausch. Ich nenne hier keine Namen, da ich nicht möchte, dass es Probleme für diejenigen gibt. Denn Frau Dr. HK wäre sicherlich "not amused", wenn das durchsickert. Sind ja nicht alle so gut auf uns zu sprechen.

Würde ich mir einen Namen machen wollen, würde ich warten bis Greta 18 ist und sie heiraten oder hätte eines meiner vorherigen ehrenamtlichen Projekte fortgeführt und hätte die Anonymität dort aufgegeben. Dort habe ich im Hintergrund gearbeitet, so wie es auch ursprünglich mein Plan mit Anglerdemo war. Bis jemand die Idee mit der Podiumsdiskussion hatte und ich mich habe breitschlagen lassen. Eine Entscheidung, die ich heute noch teilweise bereue, zumindest dann, wenn ich privat mit meiner Familie auf Fehmarn oder in Heiligenhafen bin.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Antwort zu 1: Klares Ja
> Antwort zu 2: Klares Ja
> Antwort zu 3: Klares Nein, aber das nach dem Komma verstehe ich in dem Zusammenhang nicht, denn hier ist es völlig egal, wem es zugutekommt, es muss nur rechtmäßig sein
> 
> ...



Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Beantwortung der Fragen. Im Ergebnis zeigt es ja, dass wir hier zumindest - was anderes hätte ich von Dir nicht erwartet - in Bezug auf das Rechtsverständnis auf einer Linie sind. Ich unterstelle den Verbänden ja auch nicht, dass sie sich nicht gesetzeskonform verhalten haben, sondern ich lasse nur die Vergabepraxis prüfen. Die Klage läuft ja gegen das Land (MELUND) und nicht gegen einen Verband/ Verein.

Ich gehe auch grundsätzlich erst einmal davon aus, dass Richtlinien rechtlich einwandfrei sind. Aber ob diese dann auch so umgesetzt werden, ist zumindest bei der Fischereiabgabe in SH nicht sichergestellt. Bei der letzten Prüfung hat der Landesrechnungshof diverse Punkte aufgelistet, die nicht korrekt waren. Seitdem hat sich viel geändert, das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat die Anforderungen mehrfach angepasst. Somit muss man prüfen, ob diese Änderungen alle berücksichtigt werden (ohne die einzelnen Punkte alle jetzt noch einmal hier aufzuführen).




Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Jeder, der Geld aus diesem Topf haben möchte, muss das mit detaillierter Begründung beantragen. Dazu bedarf es von der Fischereibehörde genehmigter Hegepläne, einen Nachweis darüber, dass der Besatz in diesem Gewässer richtig ist, eines vorherigem Monitorings zur Feststellung des Bedarfes und laufender Erfolgskontrollen, inklusive Angabe alle Anglerzahlen, aller Fangdaten dieser Angler und nach Abschluss der Maßnahme eines Abschlussberichtes.
> Über den Antrag muss nach Prüfung der Vergabeausschuss beratschlagen und abstimmen. Alle Kosten, die man erstattet haben möchte, muss man vorstrecken und bekommt sie auf Antrag erstattet, die Vorauslage zieht sich auch schon mal über ein Jahr hin, solange hat man als Antragsteller die Kostenlast.


 Leider wird nur ein geringer Teil der Fischereiabgabe für Fischbesatz eingesetzt. Der größte Teil der FA versickert in anderen Kanälen, die direkt mit Angeln nichts zu tun haben oder für Angler eher unbedeutend sind.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Sollte diese Vergaberichtlinie nicht rechtens sein, landet der schwarze Peter bei der Fischereibehörde, Vereine und Verbände haben keinen Nachteil, eher Vorteile, weil sie sich dann eine ganze Menge Arbeit sparen können, die dann die Behörde alleine machen muss.
> 
> Da ich weiß, dass die Behörde keine personellen Kapazitäten hat, ist davon auszugehen, dass dann entsprechende Besatzmaßnahmen unterbleiben. Bei Lachs- und Meerforelle stört es die Vereine in den Binnengewässern kaum, es würde eine Fischart wegfallen, auf die eh nur spezialisierte Angler Fischen, insofern sind die Gesamtfangmengen auch nicht extrem hoch und der Rest der Angler fängt eben die reichlich anderen vorhanden anderen Fische.
> 
> Die Allgemeinheit der Angler wird dann aber folglich auch auf diese Fische verzichten müssen, bzw. nur noch die fangen können, die durch die Förderung anderer Anrainerstaaten in Deutschland ankommen, die übrigens ähnlich fördern, da machen den Besatz auch Vereine und Verbände…. Vielleicht klagt da ja auch demnächst jemand, z.B. gegen die Fischereiabgabe in Dänemark.


 Der Unterschied in Dänemark ist relativ einfach zu erklären- hier zahlen Angler über den Fischereischein die Abgabe und die Gelder werden zu 100% für Angler und Besatzmaßnahmen eingesetzt, speziell auch in der Ostsee mit Meerforelle und Lachs.

Wenn die Behörde dann also keinen Besatz mehr durchführen würde, dann wird die Verwendung der FA ja noch fraglicher. Ist dann der Besatz mit Nordseeschnäpel u.ä. geschützten Fischarten gar nicht erforderlich, sondern eher als "nice to have" anzusehen, weil die Angler das bezahlen? Dann sehe ich mich in der Entscheidung , die FA überprüfen zu lassen, bestätigt!

Wenn Vereine und Verbände keinen Nachteil haben, verstehe ich die Aufregung übrigens umso weniger. Die Behörde hat auch keinen Nachteil, denn entweder sie ist verpflichtet, bestimmte Maßnahmen durchzuführen - dann wird es eine Finanzierungsmöglichkeit im Haushalt geben - oder eben nicht. Dann hat man jahrelang die Gelder der Angler einfach mal ohne Notwendigkeit verbraten.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Man muss sich immer über eines im Klaren sein, beteiligt sich die Allgemeinheit der Angler nicht an der Arbeit und dem Besatz an Vereinsgewässern, dann müssen Vereine die Allgemeinheit der Angler auch nicht an Ihre gepachteten Gewässer lassen, somit im schlimmsten Fall „NULL“ Erlaubnisscheine. Oder man rechnet alle Arbeitsstunden und Kosten um und eine Tageskarte kostet dann vielleicht 100,-€ für Nichtmitglieder…, oder die Vereine bekommen einen sehr starken Mitgliederzuwachs...


 Teilweise kosten die Karten für Gewässer - wo der Besatz durch die FA gefördert wird - für Nichtmitglieder bereits jetzt teilweise das 3-fache!

Ich denke nicht, dass es für Angler negative Folgen bezüglich der Gewässer hat, eher im Gegenteil. Aus kaufmännischer Sicht wird es den Wettbewerb erhöhen, da man zusätzliche Mitglieder benötigt, um die wegfallenden Einnahmen aus der FA auszugleichen. Beiträge erhöhen, wäre sicherlich ein Fass ohne Boden, denn dadurch könnten wieder Mitglieder kündigen, was zu neuen Erhöhungen führen könnte. Erhöhung der Erlaubnisscheine? Könnte ähnliche Folgen haben, wie eine Beitragserhöhung, also weniger verkaufte Karten. Also muss man die Qualität der Gewässer z.B. durch Besatz, Zugang zu den Gewässern etc. und die Dienstleistung als Ganzes verbessern und sich von der Masse der Vereine absetzen. Davon partizipieren Angler.

Auch würde man unter Umständen beginnen den Besatz "Profis" zu überlassen. Fachleute einzusetzen und zu bezahlen, könnte auf Dauer günstiger sein, als dieses in Eigenregie durchzuführen. Einfach ein paar Regenbogenforellen in den Vereinteich werfen, reicht dann eventuell nicht mehr aus. Auch das könnte Gewässer für uns Angler reizvoller werden lassen. Wettbewerb erhöht grundsätzlich erst einmal die Qualität und die Leistung, auch wenn manche in dieser dann neuen Welt auf der Strecke bleiben werden. Die Gewässer werden dann von anderen Vereinen übernommen, eventuell gar von jemanden, der ein wirtschaftliches Interesse hat. Das bedeutet erst einmal nichts schlechtes, denn auch derjenige muss sich dem Wettbewerb stellen.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Oder, wie Du schon für den NOK geäußert hast, WiSH pachtet alle Gewässer und lässt die Allgemeinheit der Angler überall kostenlos Angeln.


 Sollte die WiSH den NOK pachten, würde das Angeln dort sicherlich nicht kostenlos sein, das erwartet auch keiner vom LSFV SH, oder? Zumindest würde es keine Preisunterschiede von 300% zwischen Mitgliedern und normalen Anglern/ Touristen geben, das kann ich bereits heute versichern! Wir würden sicherlich ein solches Gewässer nutzen, um den (Angel-) Tourismus zu fördern und nicht um Touristen durch völlig überhöhte Preise (Wucher?) abzuschrecken.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf das Ergebnis der Klage gespannt, kann aber mit jedem Ergebnis bestens leben.


 Und wieder eine Gemeinsamkeit.



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Danke für Eure tolle Arbeit!Macht weiter so.


 Danke, Machen wir!



torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer, der Verband kann doch auch selbst eine entsprechende Gebühr erheben, das wäre doch effizienter und er hätte mehr Kontrolle über die Mittel als über die FA. In Sachsen / Niedersachsen ist das doch gelebte Praxis, dort existiert keine FA (mehr). So weit ich informiert bin, ist Fischbesatz nur ein Teil der FA - vielleicht kann Lars alle Ausgaben auflisten und darstellen, was tatsächlich Anglern zugute kommt.
> Ich jedenfalls war schon sehr erschrocken über manche Posten (Brandenburg, siehe Anfrage der Grünen).


 Die Auflistung werde ich die Tage mal einstellen, da ich aktuell mal wieder unterwegs bin. Die Zahlen sprechen auf jeden Fall eine deutliche Sprache, aber nicht für uns Angler!


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Oktober 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> So weit ich informiert bin, ist Fischbesatz nur ein Teil der FA - vielleicht kann Lars alle Ausgaben auflisten und darstellen, was tatsächlich Anglern zugute kommt.
> Ich jedenfalls war schon sehr erschrocken über manche Posten (Brandenburg, siehe Anfrage der Grünen).




Hier gibt es eine Auflistung über mehrere Jahre aus Baden-Württemberg. 
hhttps://[URL="http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP16/Drucksachen/5000/16_5878_D.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwiplYjJmrXlAhUJQ8AKHVt0Ba4QFjAAegQIBxAC&usg=AOvVaw0lwVj4tpIkX4xGHfbYtnP-"]www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP16/Drucksachen/5000/16_5878_D.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwiplYjJmrXlAhUJQ8AKHVt0Ba4QFjAAegQIBxAC&usg=AOvVaw0lwVj4tpIkX4xGHfbYtnP-[/URL]


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Oktober 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Oktober 2019)

Es ist erschreckend, zu sehen und zu lesen, wie dieses Forum zu einem reinen Verbandsforum mutiert.
Es ist beschämend, zu lesen wie unverhohlen gegen Verbandskritiker polemisiert wird.
Und es ist erschreckend, dass diese Hetze von der Forumsleitung offensichtlich nicht nur tolleriert , sondern wohl auch so gewollt ist.
Anglerdemo ist seit Jahren die einzige Verbindung, die sich tatkräftig für Angler einsetzen und dies auch schon mehrfach bewiesen haben.
Die Verbände, deren Vertreter jemanden, der mal den Mund aufmacht , gerne mal als Krakeeler beschimpfen, tun seit Jahrzehnten so gut wie nix, und wenn sie mal was tun,
hätten sie es besser gelassen.

Ich behaupte mal: Ihr bereichert euch bei der Fischereiabgabe an des Anglers Geld.
Und jetzt, wo  die Verteilpraxis  mal überprüft werden soll, spielt ihr die Empörten, dabei ist eine solche Überprüfung etwas völlig Normales.


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Oktober 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> So weit ich informiert bin, ist Fischbesatz nur ein Teil der FA - vielleicht kann Lars alle Ausgaben auflisten und darstellen, was tatsächlich Anglern zugute kommt.



Alle Ausgaben auflisten ist mit (zu) viel Aufwand verbunden, aber einen kurzen Überblick kann ich verschaffen.

Alle Zahlen (gerundet) sind bezogen auf die Fischereiabgabe in SH in 2018, Stand November 2018.

Zuwendungen Gesamt laut Haushaltsplanung: 1.996.000 Euro
Der Anteil an Zuwendungen des LSFV SH beträgt rund 18%.
Fischbesatz "für Angler interessant*" (Aal, Forelle): 238.000 Euro, davon Aal 82.000 Euro
Fischbesatz "für Fischerei*" (Maräne) oder "Artenschutz"(Elritze, Schlammpeitzger): 287.000 Euro

Nehmen wir den Schlammpeitzger als Beispiel. Der Schlammpeitzger ist vom Aussterben bedroht und gemäß FFH-Richtlinie als prioritäre Fischart eingestuft, es sind intensive Schutzmaßnahmen gemäß FFH Richtlinie zu entwickeln. Dafür zahlen wir Angler? Das ist wohl eher eine Aufgabe aus dem allgemeinen Haushalt, oder? Irgendwann muss man eine Grenze ziehen, ansonsten wird das Geld bald vermutlich nur noch für solche Projekte ausgegeben.

94.000.- Euro sind für ein Schweinswal- Warngerät geplant gewesen, Otterschutzmaßnahmen wurden mit 153.000 Euro und Edelkrebse mit 50.000 Euro gefördert.

*Man kann die Fischarten nur grob zwischen Anglern und Fischerei trennen. Aus diesem Grund habe ich den Aal mal den Anglern zugerechnet, die Maräne der Fischerei. Der Anteil des LSFV SH am Aalbesatz beträgt 27.000 Euro (von 82.000 Euro), die Zuwendungen für die Maräne fließen vollständig an den Verband der Binnenfischer / Teichwirte.

Unterm Strich werden also von der Fischereiabgabe rund 10% in Besatzmaßnahmen für Angler investiert. Zur Erinnerung, Angler in SH bringen 99% der Fischereiabgabe auf, davon rund 65% von nicht organisierten Anglern.

Die Angaben beruhen sich auf alle mir durch Behörden und Verbände zur Verfügung gestellten Dokumente/ Unterlagen/ schriftlichen Aussagen (Mail und Brief). Die Planungen für 2019 sehen im Verhältnis ähnlich aus.

Viele andere Posten habe ich nicht aufgeführt, weil ich den Nutzen nicht oder schlecht einschätzen kann. Die mit Abstand höchsten Zuwendungen erhält der Verband der Binnenfischer und Teichwirte e.V.

Ich denke mit der Aufstellung wird zudem das Argument entkräftet, dass ich die Verbände schädigen möchte oder ich die Klage gar nur aus dem Grund ins Rollen gebracht habe. Meine Motivation sollte auch dem letzten "Hater" klar werden, es geht darum diese Ungerechtigkeit zu beenden. Anglergeld für Angler ist mein Ziel.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. Oktober 2019)

Unglaublich. Wahrscheinlich sieht's in anderen Bundesländern nicht besser aus. Ich bewundere deinen Einsatz sehr. Top.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Alle Ausgaben auflisten ist mit (zu) viel Aufwand verbunden, aber einen kurzen Überblick kann ich verschaffen.
> 
> Alle Zahlen (gerundet) sind bezogen auf die Fischereiabgabe in SH in 2018, Stand November 2018.
> 
> ...



Dafür hätte ich gerne handfeste Quellen..., weicht ja teilweise heftig vom Haushaltsabschluss 2017 ab, den ja jeder öffentlich einsehen kann. Ich habe an belegbaren Fakten folgendes gefunden:



Haushaltsabschluss 2017

Einnahmen Fischereiabgabe:  *1.117.500,-€ (8,20€/Angler)*



Ausgaben Besatz und Sachmittel Fischhorizonte Binnengewässer: *535.800,-€*

das sind:


Forelle: 181.800,-€


davon Ausrüstung Laichfischfang Forelle: 45.000,-€


Ostseeschnäpel: 62.000,-€


Aal: 100.000,-€


Große Maräne: 26.000,-€


Kleine Maräne: 20.000,-€


Norseeschnäpel: 31.000,-€


weitere Fischarten, Quappe, Schlammpeitzger  u ä.: 50.000,-€


Erfolgskontrolle: 65.000,-€



Ausgaben sonstige: *512.000,-€*




Aalbesatz Küste (Ostsee): 188.000,-€


Untersuchungen für Zweck Fischerei: 500,-€


Fischereiaufsicht: 69.200,-€


Untersuchung Fischgewässer u. Wanderungen: 33.800,-€


Verwaltungskosten zur Erfüllung Landesfischereigesetz: 46.900,-€


Personalausgaben Fischerei (2 Biologen LLUR): 173.600,-€

sonstiges nicht näher aufgeführt: *69.700,-€*

Für 2018 gibt es nach meiner Kenntnis noch keinen Abschluss, da läuft ja ein Doppelhaushalt 2018/2019 und da ist zumindest beim Posten Fischereiaufsicht fast die dreifache Plansumme mit 150.000,-€ zu 69.200,-€ in 2017 eingestellt... Bei den Biologen ist die Plansumme auf 180.000,-€ (wohl geplante tarifliche Lohnerhöhungen)gestiegen.

Man sieht hier auch, dass die Aus- und Fortbildung sowie Verwaltungsaufwand zur Fischereischeinprüfung überhaupt nicht auftaucht, die hat die Behörde ja auch an die Landesverbände abgedrückt..., da könnten z.B. die von Lars erwähnten Zuschüsse an die Verbände drin stecken, die wohl auch in den nicht eindeutig zuzuordnenden Kosten von 69.700,-€ von mir bei "sonstiges" aufgeführt sind.


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Oktober 2019)

Unsere Informationen berufen sich auf eine detaillierte Aufstellung aus dem MELUND vom 13.11.2018!

Interessant finde ich den von Dir erwähnten Posten "Personalausgaben" beim LLUR. Wir Angler bezahlen also die Biologen im LLUR?


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Oktober 2019)

Verwaltungskosten betragen in meiner Aufstellung 249.000.- Euro (Plan 2019 300.000 Euro, Steigerung von rund 20% in einem Jahr!).


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Unsere Informationen berufen sich auf eine detaillierte Aufstellung aus dem MELUND vom 13.11.2018!
> 
> Interessant finde ich den von Dir erwähnten Posten "Personalausgaben" beim LLUR. Wir Angler bezahlen also die Biologen im LLUR?




so steht das im Jahresabschluss 2017 mit Plan 2018 und 2019

Hier mal rauskopiert

*981 11 *891 *Erstattung von Personal- und Sachausgaben im Zusammenhang mit der Fischereiabgabe

*
Ist 2017 (MG 11) 173,6€  / Plan 2018 *180,0€  / *Plan 2019 *180,0€*

Beträge immer mal Tausend.

*Erläuterungen:
*
Erstattung der Verwaltungskosten nach § 29 Abs. 4 LFischG und Personalkosten für 2 Fischereibiologen (E 13), vergleiche 1301 - 381 01.


Das dürften dann die sein, die z.B. die Aalmanagementpläne erstellen, Hegepläne prüfen und genehmigen und Monitoring durchführen, wo keine Vereine vorhanden sind, Anzeigen bei Verstößen bearbeiten, mit Bußgeldbescheiden usw... Aber nur eine nicht belegte Theorie..
*
*


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Oktober 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Man sieht hier auch, dass die Aus- und Fortbildung sowie Verwaltungsaufwand zur Fischereischeinprüfung überhaupt nicht auftaucht, die hat die Behörde ja auch an die Landesverbände abgedrückt..., da könnten z.B. die von Lars erwähnten Zuschüsse an die Verbände drin stecken, die wohl auch in den nicht eindeutig zuzuordnenden Kosten von 69.700,-€ von mir bei "sonstiges" aufgeführt sind.



Das taucht in der mir vorliegenden Aufstellung auf, wurde also nicht an die Landesverbände "abgedrückt". 

Bei Landesverbänden fällt mir ein, dass wir zwei Verbände haben. Der _Anglerverband Schleswig-Holstein_ eV. taucht bei mir in der Aufstellung der Zuwendungen nicht auf. Nach mir vorliegenden Informationen wurden bisherige Anträge auf Zuschüsse (zum Beispiel Unterlagen für die Fischereischeinausbildung) auch nicht genehmigt. Zur Erinnerung, die Nichterwerbsfischer werden im Fischereiabgabeausschuss vom LSFV SH vertreten. Ob es da eventuell einen Zusammenhag gibt, kann und will ich nicht beurteilen. Auch sind mir die Gründe für die Ablehnung nicht bekannt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Oktober 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> so steht das im Jahresabschluss 2017 mit Plan 2018 und 2019



Unterschied zwischen Plan aus 2017 und "Ist 2018"? Die Aktualität... Bei mir stehen übrigens sogar die bereits in 2018 geleisteten Zahlungen drin, die ich jedoch nicht veröffentliche.


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Oktober 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Erstattung der Verwaltungskosten nach § 29 Abs. 4 LFischG und Personalkosten für 2 Fischereibiologen (E 13), vergleiche 1301 - 381 01.
> 
> 
> Das dürften dann die sein, die z.B. die Aalmanagementpläne erstellen, Hegepläne prüfen und genehmigen und Monitoring durchführen, wo keine Vereine vorhanden sind, Anzeigen bei Verstößen bearbeiten, mit Bußgeldbescheiden usw... Aber nur eine nicht belegte Theorie..



Sind diese Biologen auch für den LSFV SH (also auch an deren Gewässern, z.B. NOK) tätig?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Sind diese Biologen auch für den LSFV SH (also auch an deren Gewässern, z.B. NOK) tätig?



Nein, da ist Neukamm zuständig, der ja im LSFV-SH tätig ist.


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Oktober 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nein, da ist Neukamm zuständig, der ja im LSFV-SH tätig ist.



Und diese Kosten werden zu 100% vom LSFV SH getragen? Da gibt es doch auch noch einen zweiten Biologen...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Der _Anglerverband Schleswig-Holstein_ eV. taucht bei mir in der Aufstellung der Zuwendungen nicht auf. Nach mir vorliegenden Informationen wurden bisherige Anträge auf Zuschüsse (zum Beispiel Unterlagen für die Fischereischeinausbildung) auch nicht genehmigt.



Wenn die Ihre Unterlagen nicht an die neue Gesetzgebung angepasst haben, dann wäre das ja richtig.

Der LSFV-SH hat gerade frisch alles komplett überarbeitet und an das neue Fischereigesetz angepasst, weil man den Auszubildenden eigentlich keine alten Unterlagen antun kann... Und das findet alle paar Jahre statt, je nachdem, was sich so ändert.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Das taucht in der mir vorliegenden Aufstellung auf, wurde also nicht an die Landesverbände "abgedrückt".



Ich find das sehr wohl, denn eigentlich ist das die grundsätzliche Aufgabe des Landes, wenn die per Gesetz eine Fischereischeinprüfung fordern. Was würde das Land tun, wenn es die beiden Verbände nicht geben würde?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Und diese Kosten werden zu 100% vom LSFV SH getragen? Da gibt es doch auch noch einen zweiten Biologen...



Gehe ich von aus.


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Oktober 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich find das sehr wohl, denn eigentlich ist das die grundsätzliche Aufgabe des Landes, wenn die per Gesetz eine Fischereischeinprüfung fordern. Was würde das Land tun, wenn es die beiden Verbände nicht geben würde?



Sollen die Angler jetzt noch danke sagen? Ich denke diese Ausbildungen und Prüfungen stellen eine wichtige Einnahmequelle bei den Verbänden dar. Oder warum hat der LSFV SH letztes Jahr versucht eine Änderung des LFG SH auf den Weg zu bringen, der anderen Verbänden die Möglichkeit der Durchführung nehmen sollte? Der Änderungsantrag liegt mir schriftlich vor. Wenn also damit Einnahmen generiert werden, stellt sich mir die Frage warum das noch gefördert wird? Oder werden damit Einnahmen generiert, weil es gefördert wird? 

Es benötigt auch einen Führerschein zum Autofahren. Die Ausbildung wird nicht durch die KFZ Steuer subventioniert und für die Durchführung sind Fahrschulen, die wirtschaftlich arbeiten (müssen), zuständig. Eventuell sollte man das jetzige System der Ausbildung einfach mal hinterfragen?



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wenn die Ihre Unterlagen nicht an die neue Gesetzgebung angepasst haben, dann wäre das ja richtig.


 Was aber nur eine Vermutung ist, es können natürlich auch andere Gründe für die Ablehung eine Rolle spielen!


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Oktober 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Gehe ich von aus.



Ich nicht


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Oktober 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Haushaltsabschluss 2017
> 
> Einnahmen Fischereiabgabe:  *1.117.500,-€ (8,20€/Angler)*
> 
> ...


Einige Maränenarten und der Nordseeschnäpel gelten als Arten besonderer Verantwortung Deutschlands und für die gibt es extra Fördermöglichkeiten vom Bund. Weiß jemand ob das hier genutzt wird, oder läuft die Finanzierung nur durch die Fischereiabgabe?


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Oktober 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Einige Maränenarten und der Nordseeschnäpel gelten als Arten besonderer Verantwortung Deutschlands und für die gibt es extra Fördermöglichkeiten vom Bund. Weiß jemand ob das hier genutzt wird, oder läuft die Finanzierung nur durch die Fischereiabgabe?



Die (Ost- und Nordsee) Schnäpel werden je zu 100% über die Fischereiabgabe gefördert, Besatz der Maräne zu 60% über die Fischereiabagbe, 40% über "private" Eigenmittel. Ein anderes Projekt der Maräne (Schaalsee) über insgesamt 407.000 Euro wird zur Hälfte von SH, andere Hälfte MVP getragen. Der Anteil in SH wird zu 100% über die Fischereiabgabe gedeckt. Gleiches gilt für das Projekt der "Schaalseemaräne (153.000 Euro).

Insgesamt werden nach den Unterlagen 88% der Projekte zu 100% durch die Fischereiabgabe gefördert. In der entsprechenden Richtlinie heißt es dazu:

"Maßnahmen dieser Richtlinie können mit bis zu 75 Prozent der zuwendungs-fähigen Ausgaben gefördert werden." und weiter "Zur Unterstützung und Stärkung des ehrenamtlichen Engagements sowie *in besonders begründeten Einzelfällen* mit hohem kollektivem Interesse können auch bis zu 100 Prozent der zuwendungsfähigen Ausgaben gefördert werden."


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. Oktober 2019)

Am Ende sind dann eh wieder die Angler Schuld und werden beschränkt, in der Nordsee zum Beispiel beim Wolfsbarsch, in der Ostsee beim Dorsch! Selbst manche Angler und sogar Anglerverbände fordern immer noch neue Beschränkungen für uns Angler. Sollte man nicht lieber für die nachhaltigste Fischereimethode kämpfen und sich öffentlich gegen solche Schleppnetzfabriken positionieren? Kein Wort dazu von Anglerverbänden.

Zitat: "Ihr 600 m langes und fast 200 m breites Schleppnetz hinterlässt eine Spur der Verwüstung." Weiter heißt es „Das Monsterfangschiff kann täglich 250 Tonnen Fisch fangen und verarbeiten! Alles Leben, das seinen Weg kreuzt, wird vernichtet. Nicht geschlechtsreife Jungfische, Nichtzielarten, Delfine, Haie, Meeresschildkröten. Alle tot. Zusätzlich zerstören solche Supertrawler die Lebensgrundlage von Kleinfischern, weil sie die Küstengewässer leer fischen“

So ein einzelnes Fabrikschiff fängt an vier Tagen so viel Fisch, wie alle Angler zusammen Dorsche in einem Jahr in der westlichen Ostsee.

Das ist die Realität- weder Medien noch Politik scheinen sich für dieses Thema zu interessieren. Da kommt lieber der Spruch "Angler fangen so viel Fisch wie die Fsicherei"!

Aber immerhin jammert die Politik und ach, was tut den Politikern unsere Küstenfischerei leid. Doch was haben solche Monster LEGAL  in unseren Gewässern verloren?

Und dann quatschen Politiker, Behörden und Angelverbände von Nachhaltigkeit und auch Angler müssen ihren Beitrag zur Sicherung der Fischbestände beitragen!


https://www.stiftung-meeresschutz.o...YExMZqghEo3VkmKwdnXqrWw1UA2Hd0NV60gqtXIkZVJj8


----------



## torstenhtr (26. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Doch was haben solche Monster LEGAL  in unseren Gewässern verloren?



Nur interessehalber: Welche Gewässer sind damit genau gemeint? 
Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit auf N-TV eine Reportage gesehen, die großen Trawler fischen nicht in der Ostsee, weil das sich gar nicht lohnt, sondern fahren direkt zur Nordsee. Die verbliebenden Fischer nutzen eher kleinere Boote. Hätte denn der Verbot von Hochseetrawlern demzufolge irgendeinen positiven Einfluss auf deutsche Angler? Wie ist die Fischereiflotte auf der Ostsee zusammengesetzt?

Die deutsche Hochseeflotte ist hier dargestellt:
https://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/schiffsflotte_dhv.html

ROS 171 Maartje Theadora ist ähnlich groß wie obiges Schiff in dem Link.


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. Oktober 2019)

In erster Linie die Nordsee, aber in der Ostsee sieht es ja nicht viel anders aus! Da sind die Schiffe natürlich kleiner, jedoch ist die Ostsee natürlich auch ein anderes Gewässer. Die Folgen sind die gleichen.

Ich denke manch ein Angler würde anders über Forderungen nach neuen Beschränkungen für Angler denken, wenn er unsere Fotos und privaten Videos über die Schleppnetzfischerei in der Ostsee sehen würde.

Leider dürfen wir die nicht veröffentlichen, da dort Personen zu erkennen sind bzw. Namen von Schiffen. Als Angler blutet einem dort das Herz!

Ein Foto (Ausschnitt) aus März 2019, westliche Ostsee:


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Die (Ost- und Nordsee) Schnäpel werden je zu 100% über die Fischereiabgabe gefördert, Besatz der Maräne zu 60% über die Fischereiabagbe, 40% über "private" Eigenmittel. Ein anderes Projekt der Maräne (Schaalsee) über insgesamt 407.000 Euro wird zur Hälfte von SH, andere Hälfte MVP getragen. Der Anteil in SH wird zu 100% über die Fischereiabgabe gedeckt. Gleiches gilt für das Projekt der "Schaalseemaräne (153.000 Euro).
> 
> Insgesamt werden nach den Unterlagen 88% der Projekte zu 100% durch die Fischereiabgabe gefördert. In der entsprechenden Richtlinie heißt es dazu:
> 
> "Maßnahmen dieser Richtlinie können mit bis zu 75 Prozent der zuwendungs-fähigen Ausgaben gefördert werden." und weiter "Zur Unterstützung und Stärkung des ehrenamtlichen Engagements sowie *in besonders begründeten Einzelfällen* mit hohem kollektivem Interesse können auch bis zu 100 Prozent der zuwendungsfähigen Ausgaben gefördert werden."


Grundsätzlich Finde ich es gut, dass solche Fischarten aus der FA gefördert werden, aber es macht natürlich kein Sinn, wenn unser Geld dafür alleine herhalten muss. Besonders wenn es dafür spezielle Förderprogramme gibt. Bei den Fischbesätzen darf man sich imho nichts vormachen, der Hauptgrund ist der Artenschutz, auch beim Aal geht es wohl auf dem Papier mehr um die Erfüllung der Aalmanagementpläne, als um die Berufs- oder Angelfischerei.


----------



## Anglerdemo (27. Oktober 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Bei den Fischbesätzen darf man sich imho nichts vormachen, der Hauptgrund ist der Artenschutz, auch beim Aal geht es wohl auf dem Papier mehr um die Erfüllung der Aalmanagementpläne, als um die Berufs- oder Angelfischerei.



Da sind wir uns einig. Und genau das ist der Punkt- nach unseren Recherchen wird in SH ausschließlich im Bereich der Fischerei (Fischbesatz) auf die Fischereiabgabe zurückgegriffen.

Es gibt nämlich tatsächlich bei uns eine Richtlinien für die Gewährung von Zuwendungen für verschiedene Maßnahmen des Artenschutzes. Im Rahmen dieser Richtlinien soll die freiwillige Mitarbeit von natürlichen und juristischen Personen des privaten Rechts gefördert werden, um die Ziele des Artenhilfsprogramms, d.h. die Umsetzung der einzelnen Artenschutzprogramme sowie den Schutz anderer im Bestand bedrohter Tier- und Pflanzenarten, zu erreichen. Darüber werden nahezu alle anderen Programme zum Artenschutz gefördert, nur bei Fischen bedient man sich einer Sonderabgabe einer bestimmten Gruppe? Die Angler werden zusätzlich belastet, um Steuereinnahmen an anderer Stelle einzusetzen? Ist das fair?

In diesem Zusammenhang muss man dann den §23 Landeshaushaltsordnung Schleswig-Holstein setzen. Dort steht dann nämlich " Ausgaben und Verpflichtungsermächtigungen für Leistungen an Stellen außerhalb der Landesverwaltung zur Erfüllung bestimmter Zwecke (Zuwendungen) dürfen nur veranschlagt werden, wenn das Land an der Erfüllung durch solche Stellen ein erhebliches Interesse hat, das ohne die Zuwendungen nicht oder nicht im notwendigen Umfang befriedigt werden kann". Dinge, die wir jetzt überprüfen lassen, denn hat das Land an all diesen Zuwendimgen wirklich ein erhebliches Interesse?


----------



## Alex76 (27. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> In erster Linie die Nordsee, aber in der Ostsee sieht es ja nicht viel anders aus! Da sind die Schiffe natürlich kleiner, jedoch ist die Ostsee natürlich auch ein anderes Gewässer. Die Folgen sind die gleichen.
> 
> Ich denke manch ein Angler würde anders über Forderungen nach neuen Beschränkungen für Angler denken, wenn er unsere Fotos und privaten Videos über die Schleppnetzfischerei in der Ostsee sehen würde.
> 
> ...



Kann man die Fotos oder Videos nicht bearbeiten, um Namen oder Gesichter unkenntlich zu machen?


----------



## Anglerdemo (27. Oktober 2019)

Alex76 schrieb:


> Kann man die Fotos oder Videos nicht bearbeiten, um Namen oder Gesichter unkenntlich zu machen?



Bei den Videos mit zu viel Aufwand verbunden, die Fotos werden wir sicherlich auch noch veröffentlichen, wenn wir es für den richtigen Zeitpunkt halten.

Videos zu dem Thema gibt es übrigens einige bei Youtube. Wenn man sich die angeschaut hat, sollte man sich gleich im Anschluss ein Video von einem Dorschangler vom Kleinboot anschauen- dann vergisst man die Idee nach einer Froderung zusätzlichen Beschränkungen für Angler schnell wieder, weil man eine neue Sichtweise hat...  

Ich habe die Videos aber auf meinem tablet und zeige die gerne mal in persönlichen Gesprächen, natürlich auch in Gesprächen mit der Politik. Da sitzen nämlich einige, die das noch nie gesehen haben, aber gerne mal raushauen "Angler fangen so viel wie die Fischerei".


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. Oktober 2019)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

gerade wieder unseren Film angeguckt und die Sehnsucht in uns geweckt, die Sehnsucht nach der Ostsee, die Sehnsucht nach der Weite und die Sehnsucht nach dem Fisch!

Die Ostsee in Schleswig- Holstein bietet Meeresanglern alle Möglichkeiten- ob vom Hochseeangelschiff, vom Kleinboot, in der Brandung oder mit der Fliegenrute. Jedes Jahr besuchen zehntausende Angler unsere schöne Küste und erleben unzählige schöne Momente an unseren Stränden und auf dem Wasser.

Ob Dorsch, Plattfisch, Meerforelle oder auch Hering und Hornhecht, Angeln ist immer ein echtes Erlebnis- immer noch und gerade jetzt.

Es hat Gesicht – und nicht nur eins. Deshalb stehen in unserem Imagefilm die Menschen, die Leidenschaft und unsere Region fest im Mittelpunkt. Genießt das „Erlebnis Meer“ in unserem neuen Video und lasst Euch anstecken von unserer Sehnsucht Meeresangeln!

An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns noch einmal bei allen Mitwirkenden und Unterstützern bedanken, insbesondere bei den Kapitänen der Hochseeangelschiffe und den Fehmarnanglern!

Wir freuen uns natürlich, wenn Ihr unser Video teilt, aber bitte habt Verständnis, dass die Veröffentlichung oder die öffentliche Vorführung nur mit schriftlicher Erlaubnis der WiSH e.V./ Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein mbH erfolgen darf. Vielen Dank!

Wir sehen uns an der Küste, eventuell sogar bei unseren nächsten Filmaufnahmen.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Oktober 2019)

Ein wunder schönes Video.Danke Anglerdemo


----------



## Anglerdemo (31. Oktober 2019)

Ja, es gibt Behörden, die einem das Leben echt nicht einfach machen! Insbesondere die für die Fischerei zuständigen Behörden zeigen sich mir gegenüber nicht gerade freundlich gesonnen...Verstehe ich gar nicht!

Bereits im letzten Jahr wurde meine Anfrage zu den detaillierten Zuwendungen aus der Fischereiabgabe erst abgelehnt (Datenschutz/ Wettbewerb) und nur mit Nachdruck von unserer Seite dann widerwillig beantwortet. Aus dieser Antwort resultiert meine Klage gegen die Fischereiabgabe, da ich Zweifel an der Rechtmäßigkeit habe.

So habe ich in diesem Jahr erneut die Zuwendungen angefragt. Die Anfrage wurde sehr zeitnah bestätigt und man wolle mir innerhalb der gesetzlichen Frist die Informationen zur Verfügung stellen. Es hat mich persönlich überrascht, dass es so einfach funktionieren soll. Ich konnte das gar nicht glauben....

Ja, so einfach ist es dann aber doch nicht. Rund 24 Stunden später erhielt ich eine weitere Mail aus der Behörde. Man wolle mich drauf hinweisen, dass entsprechende Gebühren für die Bearbeitung meiner Anfrage in Höhe von bis zu 250.- Euro anfallen würden. Ich müsste das bestätigen - habe ich gemacht. Dann zahle ich halt die 250.- Euro. Um das zu analysieren habe ich ja stundenlang Beschäftigung. Würde ich mir Bücher für diese Zeit kaufen, wäre ich wohl auch bei 250.- Euro...

Habe ich dann heute bestätigt und bin jetzt gespannt, welche Gründe als nächstes für eine Ablehnung angeführt werden.
Übrigens gibt das Gesetz mir die Möglichkeit eine kostenlose Einsicht zu erlangen. Aber auch diese Möglichkeit wurde mir auf Nachfrage nicht zugestanden und abgelehnt.

Ich wurde gerade von jemandem am Telefon gefragt, ob das wohl persönliche Grüne haben könnte oder versucht wird, die Herausgabe der Informationen zu verhindern.

Ganz ehrlich, die Frage konnte ich nicht beantworten. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass eine Behörde nach persönlichen Gründen Entscheidungen trifft oder bestimmte Informationen den Bürgern vorenthalten will.

Ich habe übrigens festgestellt, dass auf den Seiten des MELUND/LLUR sogar jetzt ein Bild zur Angelfischerei vorhanden ist. Das möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten, da es die Bedeutung der Angelfischerei gegenüber der kommerziellen Fischerei im MELUND/ LLUR wirklich passend darstellt.

Zu sehen auf www.schleswig-holstein.de


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Oktober 2019)

unglaublich


----------



## Anglerdemo (31. Oktober 2019)

Es gab ja Zweifel an unseren Äußerungen zu den Fangbegrenzungen für Angler beim Dorsch im kommenden Jahr. Wir hatten ja immer von 6 SM in ICES SD 24 gesprochen, andere waren der Meinung es gelten 4 SM.

Heute wurde die Verordnung veröffentlicht und diese gilt für uns Angler ab 01. Januar 2020.

Die Regelungen für die Freizeitfischerei findet Ihr hier noch einmal dargestellt. Es gelten wie von uns bereits veröffentlicht die 6 SM (11,1 Km) von der Basislinie ausgehend.

In ICES SD 25 und SD 26 (Polen) wurde die Freizeitfischerei auf Dorsch leider wirklich verboten. Auch hier müssen die Angler und der Angeltourismus den Kopf für die jahrelang geduldete Überfischung hinhalten. Einfach unglaublich!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. November 2019)

Was ist denn diese Basislinie?
Habe viele Texte mit der Erwähnung gefunden, aber keine Definition.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. November 2019)

Hallo Marc, 

Hierfindest du die Erklärung zu der Basislinie


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. November 2019)

Ich Trottel... 
Danke!


----------



## scripophix (12. November 2019)

Manches ist doch erstaunlich und passiert so ganz still:



> An der Küste sterben die Angelkutter „wie die Fliegen“. Der gemeinnützige Lübecker Verein Die Glücksfischer e.V. möchte  helfen, dass dem entgegen gewirkt wird. Deshalb ist der in Travemünde neu eingetroffene Angelkutter „DRESDEN“ mit 15 Ruten, Rollen, Sehne, Pilkern, Bleien, Gummifischen, Haken, Keschern und mehr ausgestattet worden. Der Verein möchte erreichen, dass Angelneulinge sowie Kinder und Jugendliche, die keine eigene Kutterrute haben, auf dem Schiff mit fahren und das Kutterangeln lernen können...



Gegen den Trend, das ist gut so.


http://www.hier-luebeck.de/lubeck-lupe/an-der-kueste-sterben-die-angelkutter-wie-die-fliegen/


----------



## Hering 58 (12. November 2019)

scripophix schrieb:


> Manches ist doch erstaunlich und passiert so ganz still:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist Super.


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. November 2019)

Wir stehen mit René seit längerem im Kontakt und werden das Schiff natürlich auch sobald es "offiziell" losgeht auch auf unsere Seite .www.erlebnis-meer.de aufnehmen.

Wir wünschen René mit seinem Konzept auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg!


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. November 2019)

Habt ihr auf den MMAT guten Zulauf gehabt?


----------



## Anglerdemo (13. November 2019)

Ich war selber nicht vor Ort, habe jedoch ein positives Feedback bekommen.

Horst und Karin haben Anglerdemo am Stand von Eisele Sea Fishing präsentiert, viele Gespräche geführt und auch die Spendenbox gefüllt bekommen. Die genaue Summe kenne ich (noch) nicht, da wir Schlüssel und Spendenbox trennen (Vier-Augen-Prinzip bei der Zählung der Spenden). Aber nach einer Schätzung wird es wohl ein mittlerer dreistelliger Betrag sein.

Mittlerweile ist es ja schon fast Tradition, dass Horst Stark selbst eingelegte Rollmöpse, Brathering und ähnliches serviert. Zufriedene Ausstellerkollegen und Gäste sind an der Tagesordnung


----------



## Grünknochen (13. November 2019)

Kann ich bestätigen. War sehr nett, den alten Haudegen persönlich kennen gelernt zu haben. Und die Rollmöpse waren best of the best...


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. November 2019)

Ich hoffe er hats mir nicht übel genommen, dass ich die Rollis nicht angenommen hab- aber es war ein gutes Gespräch!

Top Arbeit!


----------



## Anglerdemo (14. November 2019)

Rollmops ist auch nicht so mein Ding, die Makrelenfilets von Horst sind aber definitv spitze! Ich denke er verkraftet es, wenn jemand "Nein" sagt .

Danke für Dein Lob!

Die nächsten Messen sind dann Berlin, Rendsburg und Rostock.


----------



## Anglerdemo (15. November 2019)

Liebe Angelfreunde in Polen,

wir leiden mit Euch!

"Aus diesen genannten Gründen tragen wir ab 2020 den Hochseeangeltourismus in der östlichen Ostsee und um Bornholm zu Grabe."

So beginnt die aktuelle Meldung auf www.molabeach.com

Ja, gerne hätten wir Euch zum Wochenende eine positive Meldung gegönnt- doch leider gibt es schlechte Nachrichten von unseren Freunden in Polen von Mola Beach.

"Die Angeltouren mit euch waren in den vergangenen 20 Jahren eine schöne und aufregende Sache. Viele Freundschaften zwischen uns und unter den Anglern sind entstanden. Jetzt sagen wir adieu… vor allem unseren vielen Stammgästen. Bleibt Gesund, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal in unserem schönen Camp in Peenemünde auf Usedom."

Auch wenn diese Entwicklung mit der Veröffentlichung der Verordnung zu den Fangmengen in der östlichen Ostsee absehbar war, so ist es dennoch ein Schock, wenn uns eine solche Meldung erreicht und unsere Befürchtungen bestätigt werden.

Einmal mehr werden Betriebe aus dem Angeltourismus die Opfer der jahrelangen und durch die Politik gedultete Überfischung der Ostsee.

War es wirklich erforderlich, die Fangmengen für Angler auf Null zu setzen, aber gleichzeitig noch 2000 Tonnen "Beifang" in der Fischerei zuzulassen? 2000 Tonnen Beifang-TAC können die Dorschbestände verkraften, ein paar Angler hingegen nicht?

Merkwürdige Ansichten in Brüssel, oder? Die nachhaltigste Fischereimethode wird verboten, Schleppnetze dürfen 2000 Tonnen Dorsch entnehmen. Zitat "Um das richtige Gleichgewicht zu finden zwischen der aufgrund der andernfalls möglichen schweren sozioökonomischen Auswirkungen erforderlichen Fortsetzung der Fischerei einerseits und der Notwendigkeit, einen guten biologischen Zustand für diese Bestände zu erreichen andererseits, ist es unter Berücksichtigung der Schwierigkeit, alle Bestände in einer gemischten Fischerei gleichzeitig auf MSY-Niveau zu befischen, angebracht, eine spezifische Beifang-TAC für Dorsch in der östlichen Ostsee festzusetzen.".

Wir wünschen Hartmut, Micha und Slawek alles Gute für ihre persönliche Zukunft!

Danke für über 20 Jahre Hochseeangeln!


----------



## ragbar (16. November 2019)

Edit.
Mit Wut im Bauch schreiben ist nicht gut.


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. November 2019)

Das Baglimit- oder wie Regelkonform verhalten sich Angler an der Ostseeküste?

Immer wieder ist in Foren und sozialen Netzwerken von Verstössen gegen das Baglimit zu lesen. Angler behaupten immer wieder, dass sie häufig und regelmäßig Verstösse gegen das Baglimit beobachten.

Doch wie ist es wirklich? Wir haben in Kiel bei der oberen Fischereibehörde nachgefragt. Die sind für die Kontrollen und Ordnungswidrigkeiten zuständig.

Gestern haben wir die Antwort erhalten- und sind selbst positiv überrascht!

Angler verhalten sich absolut Regelkonform!

*Die Fakten stellen sich wie folgt dar:*

Kontrollen im Jahr 2017: 2526, Quote der Verstösse: 0,08%

Kontrollen im Jahr 2018: 2290. Quote der Verstösse: 0,26%

Wir sind stolz auf die Meeresangler in Schleswig- Holstein!

*Danke für dieses positive Bild.*

PS: Die Auskunft hat uns 129,75 Euro gekostet. Aber das ist sicherlich gut investiertes Geld, denn hierbei handelt es sich um eine positive Darstellung der Meeresangler in der Öffentlichkeit, ja, das ist Werbung für Angler!


----------



## MarkusZ (22. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Angler verhalten sich absolut Regelkonform!



Das hoffe ich.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Angler behaupten immer wieder, dass sie häufig und regelmäßig Verstösse gegen das Baglimit beobachten.



Es gäbe ja auch die Möglichkeit, dass die meisten der schwarzen Schafe clever genug sind, sich nicht erwischen zu lassen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. November 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Es gäbe ja auch die Möglichkeit, dass die meisten der schwarzen Schafe clever genug sind, sich nicht erwischen zu lassen.


 Theorien gibt es immer viele, jedoch sind das hier die behördlichen Fakten! Sollte man das nicht akzeptieren, anstatt jetzt mit "es könnte" diese Aussagen in Frage zu stellen?


----------



## punkarpfen (22. November 2019)

Hi,
natürlich verhalten sich die meisten Angler Regelkonform. Schwarze Schafe gibt es natürlich überall. Interessant finde ich die Zahlen, wenn man sie in ganze Zahlen (Verstöße) umrechnet.


----------



## MarkusZ (22. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Sollte man das nicht akzeptieren, anstatt jetzt mit "es könnte" diese Aussagen in Frage zu stellen?



Wer hat denn die behördlichen Quoten in Frage gestellt?

Auch ich gehe davon aus, dass sich die Mehrheit der Angler regelkonform verhält.

Du hast allerdings selber ins Spiel gebracht,  dass es eine Diskrepanz zwischen den Beobachtungen mancher Angler und den Zahlen der Behörde gibt.

Und da gibt es eben mehrere Deutungen.  Natürlich kann man an gezielte Verleumdung oder gestörte Wahrnehmung glauben, es könten aber durchaus auch andere Gründe sein.


----------



## MarkusZ (22. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Kontrollen im Jahr 2018: 2290. Quote der Verstösse: 0,26%



Also hat sich die Anzahl der Verstöße mehr als verdreifacht?



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich die Zahlen, wenn man sie in ganze Zahlen (Verstöße) umrechnet.



Dazu müsste man aber die Anzahl der kontrollierten Angler kennen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. November 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wer hat denn die behördlichen Quoten in Frage gestellt?



Welche Quoten?



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Du hast allerdings selber ins Spiel gebracht,  dass es eine Diskrepanz zwischen den Beobachtungen mancher Angler und den Zahlen der Behörde gibt.


 Ja- und dann auf die Fakten verwiesen!



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Und da gibt es eben mehrere Deutungen.  Natürlich kann man an gezielte Verleumdung oder gestörte Wahrnehmung glauben, es könten aber durchaus auch andere Gründe sein.


 An den Fakten gibt es keine Deutungen, das sind geahndete Verfahren und (jeweils ohne Widerspruch) rechtsgültig. 

Ich bin viel auf und an der Ostsee unterwegs und habe noch keinen Verstoß gegen das Baglimit beobachtet. Häufig sind es doch Fänge im Internet mit mehr Dorschen als zulässig, die diesen Verdacht erhärten. Dabei sind es dann auf Nachfrage häufig die Gesamtfänge von mehreren Anglern.


----------



## MarkusZ (22. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Welche Quoten?



Die du zitiert hast?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ich bin viel auf und an der Ostsee unterwegs und habe noch keinen Verstoß gegen das Baglimit beobachtet.



Ich glaube, dann weißt Du genauso wenig, wie die Behörden....

Ich bin die letzten 40 Jahre nicht ein einziges Mal kontrolliert worden und bin recht häufig an der Ostseeküste und auf dem Wasser unterwegs, gleiches melden mir so ziemlich alle Meeresangler, die ich so kenne und das sind sehr viele.

Ich behaupte mal, dass die Kontrollen der Behörde so lückenhaft sind, als gäbe es keine, gefühlt finden die überhaupt nicht statt.

Insofern hättet Ihr euch das Geld für die Anfrage sparen können, denn das Ergebnis ist überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. November 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dann weißt Du genauso wenig, wie die Behörden....
> 
> Ich bin die letzten 40 Jahre nicht ein einziges Mal kontrolliert worden und bin recht häufig an der Ostseeküste und auf dem Wasser unterwegs, gleiches melden mir so ziemlich alle Meeresangler, die ich so kenne und das sind sehr viele.
> 
> ...



Du hast den Beitrag gelesen und nur nicht verstanden, oder? Es ist eine Quote auf die Zahl der Kontrollen und somit sowohl aussagekräftig, ob repäsentativ kann ich nicht beantworten. Ich denke aber schon, dass diese Anzahl der Kontrollen ein verkleinertes Abbild der Gesamtheit darstellt.

Die Kontrollen haben ja stattgefunden und die Zahlen sind unabhängig davon, ob DU kontrolliert wurdest. Oder möchtest Du der Behörde jetzt unterstellen, dass sie falsche Zahlen benennt?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Oder möchtest Du der Behörde jetzt unterstellen, dass sie falsche Zahlen benennt?



Niemals, die Zahlen werden schon Fakten sein und auch stimmen, das ohne Frage.

Nur kann man sich fragen, wo die kontrollieren zu welchen Zeiten und welche Angler..., Die Anglerschwerpunktgebiete scheinbar nicht. Vielleicht sind die ja nur im Kieler Hafen unterwegs... und nur am Tage und nur im Sommer, keine Ahnung.

Interessant wäre die gesamten Daten zu kennen, mit Datum, Uhrzeit Anzahl der Angler und Orte der Kontrollen..., damit könnte man etwas anfangen, so sehe ich nur, dass die Kontrollen zu 2017 abgenommen haben, aber die Verstöße gestiegen sind (mehr als dreimal so viel Verstöße sind für mich eher eine Negativwerbung für die Angler), ohne, dass man genaueres weiß.

Wie kontrollieren die z.B. Bootsangler, die zu dritt 10 mal am Tag rausfahren und zwischendurch immer ihre Fische in die Truhe bringen....


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. November 2019)

Ja, "könnte" und wenn man will, kann "könnte" man Angler immer etwas schlechtes unterstellen.

Ja, es "könnte" einen Einfluss haben, wann und wo kontrolliert wurde.

Ja, manche "könnten Verstösse" von 0,26% als Negativwerbung werten.

Ja, es "könnte" einige verwundern, dass "Angler" an diesen positiven Zahlen etwas negatives suchen und finden!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ja, es "könnte" einige verwundern, dass "Angler" an diesen positiven Zahlen etwas negatives suchen und finden!



Da ist nichts mit Kann und Könnte..., deine Fakten:



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Kontrollen im Jahr 2017: 2526, Quote der Verstösse: 0,08%
> 
> Kontrollen im Jahr 2018: 2290. Quote der Verstösse: 0,26%



Erhöhung der der Verstöße um 3,25, sind deine gelieferten Fakten..., geht das so weiter, sind wir dann 2019 bei 0,85%, in 2020 bei 2,77%.... usw... Qualität der Kontrollen weiß man nicht, wie dazu die Daten fehlen. 

Was man daran positiv sehen will, verstehe ich nicht. 

Hättest Du nur die Zahlen von 2018 eingestellt, könnte man das noch denken, weil 0,26% sehr gering aussieht, wäre allerdings nicht seriös.

Nur mal so als aktueller Vergleich:
Würde man in der Kieler und Eckernförder Bucht die Einhaltung der Dorschquote kontrollieren, gäbe es kaum Beanstandungen, weil die Fänge sehr verhalten sind. Da ist es z.B. als Brandungsangler schwierig  bis fast unmöglich mehr als 7 maßige Dorsche zu fangen. Dafür gibt es dort Plattfische ohne Ende und Wittlinge.

Würde man das gleiche in der Neustädter und Lübecker Bucht tun, sieht das wiederum ganz anders aus, da ist das bei einigermaßen passenden Bedingungen überhaupt kein Problem 7 Dorsche zu fangen. Da sind die Plattfischfänge geringer und es gibt noch reichlich Köhler obendrauf.

Vielleicht wurden ja auch nur die Fischereipapiere kontrolliert und sonst nichts..., weiß man ja alles nicht.

Es gibt also unendlich viele Unsicherheiten. Fakt ist alleine der Anstieg der Verstöße bei 10% Kontrollrückgang, sonst nichts. Ein Anstieg der Verstöße von 0,08 auf 0,26% bedeutet eine Steigerung von 225%..., weil Zahlen ja so schön sind.​


----------



## Rheinangler (22. November 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Niemals, die Zahlen werden schon Fakten sein und auch stimmen, das ohne Frage.
> 
> Nur kann man sich fragen, wo die kontrollieren zu welchen Zeiten und welche Angler..., Die Anglerschwerpunktgebiete scheinbar nicht. Vielleicht sind die ja nur im Kieler Hafen unterwegs... und nur am Tage und nur im Sommer, keine Ahnung.
> 
> ...




Na egal wie Du es drehst und wendest - es wird eine durchschnittliche Aussage in Bezug auf die kontrollierten Angler sein und das Ergebnis ist nicht so schlecht. Natürlich werden sich einige Angler nicht daran halten und auch einige nicht erwischt werden. Aber im Verhältnis zu den "sauberen" Kollegen sind es dann doch wieder wenige. Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass viele gerne betrogen hätten, die Quote aber nicht erreicht haben. Alles denkbar - aber für die Statistik nicht relevant. 

Ich finde die Aussage für die Anglerschaft positiv und würde mir wünschen, dass die Quote der gesetztestreuen Berufsfischer ähnlich positiv ist.


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. November 2019)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ich finde die Aussage für die Anglerschaft positiv und würde mir wünschen, dass die Quote der gesetztestreuen Berufsfischer ähnlich positiv ist.



Die Quote bei der Berufsfischerei ist ähnlich positiv. Es gab - bei deutlich mehr Kontrollen - im Jahre 2017 49 Verfahren (Ordnungswidrigkeiten) und 2018 waren es 47 Verfahren. Davon waren 2017 dann 38 und 2018 nur noch 36 Verfahren mit einem mittelbaren Bezug zum Dorschfang.

Prozentual ist es nicht darzustellen, da die Art der Kontrollen sehr unterschiedlich ist und es aus der Aufstellung nicht deutlich hervorgeht, welche Kontrollen hier in die Berechnung einfließen müssten. Zudem wurde ein Teil der Verfahren eingestellt (Gründe hierfür sind unbekannt) oder Verfahren an andere Behörden wegen der Zuständigkeit abgegeben.

Nehmen wir nur die Kontrollen der WaschPo auf See würden wir bei rund 1,6% im Schnitt der Jahre 2017 und 2018 mit Bezug auf den Dorsch liegen. Jedoch müssen die Kontrollen durch die Fischereiaufsicht noch berücksichtigt werden und somit würde auch die Fischerei deutlich unter 1% liegen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. November 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Da ist nichts mit Kann und Könnte..., deine Fakten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jetzt mal ehrlich- welche Intention hast Du, das positive Bild von uns Anglern in ein schlechtes Licht zu stellen? Ich bin entsetzt, um es milde auszudrücken!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich- welche Intention hast Du, das positive Bild von uns Anglern in ein schlechtes Licht zu stellen? Ich bin entsetzt, um es milde auszudrücken!



Keine einzige. 

Eine Erhöhung von Verfehlungen ist nichts positives...., das hat noch nicht einmal allgemein etwas mit Anglern zu tun, sondern gilt in allen Lebenslagen. Es geht bei Anglern im allgemeinen ja meist nur um Ordnungswiedrigkeiten… 

Mal weg vom Angeln, wie würde es für Dich aus sehen, wenn man das gleiche bei Morddelikten hätte. 

Straftaten in Deutschland 2018 insgesamt: 5.555.520
Morde in Deutschland 2018 insgesamt: 386

sind sogar nur: 0,01%

Vorher 20 Tote, dann 65 Tote (das 3,25fache), würdest Du das auch noch als positiv verkaufen? Da wäre ich entsetzt.

Und das Du entsetzt bist, das ist ja nichts neues.


----------



## MarkusZ (22. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Die Quote bei der Berufsfischerei ist ähnlich positiv.



Wird da vor einer Kontrolle  vorher angefragt ob es grad passt, bzw. 1 Tag vorher angekündigt?  ich meinte mal sowas in der Richtng hier gelesen zu haben.

Grundsätzlich finde ich es positiv, wenn man versucht die Angler in ein positives Licht rücken.

Und eine Quote von 0,26% lässt sich sicherlich positiv in der Öffentlichkeit darstellen.

Taktisch unklug ist es natürlich, die deutlich niedrigere Vorjahresquote gegenüberzustellen.

Dass jede Anmerkung, die nicht ins Bild passt niedergebügelt wird, ist man ja gewohnt.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Immer wieder ist in Foren und sozialen Netzwerken von Verstössen gegen das Baglimit zu lesen. Angler behaupten immer wieder, dass sie häufig und regelmäßig Verstösse gegen das Baglimit beobachten.



Ob das nun wirklich alles Lügner und Trolle sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Anglerdemo scheinbar schon.

Ich finde aber trotzdem, dass Anglerdemo insgesamt nen gute PR für Angler macht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. November 2019)

Sind denn nun aufgrund des BagLimits Angler, wie prognostiziert, 2018 ausgeblieben?


----------



## smithie (22. November 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nur mal so als aktueller Vergleich:
> Würde man in der Kieler und Eckernförder Bucht die Einhaltung der Dorschquote kontrollieren, gäbe es kaum Beanstandungen, weil die Fänge sehr verhalten sind. Da ist es z.B. als Brandungsangler schwierig  bis fast unmöglich mehr als 7 maßige Dorsche zu fangen. Dafür gibt es dort Plattfische ohne Ende und Wittlinge.
> ​Würde man das gleiche in der Neustädter und Lübecker Bucht tun, sieht das wiederum ganz anders aus, da ist das bei einigermaßen passenden Bedingungen überhaupt kein Problem 7 Dorsche zu fangen. Da sind die Plattfischfänge geringer und es gibt noch reichlich Köhler obendrauf.


Also aufgrund der Möglichkeit gut zu fangen (mehr als 7 Dorsche) stellst Du alle dortigen Angler unter Generalverdacht?


----------



## MarkusZ (22. November 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Also aufgrund der Möglichkeit gut zu fangen (mehr als 7 Dorsche) stellst Du alle dortigen Angler unter Generalverdacht?



Wo schreibt er denn sowas?

Die Theorie, dass das Risiko von Verstößen mit den Fangmöglichkeiten in Zusammenhang steht, erscheint mir aber schon  plausibel.

Ich gehe zwar auch davon aus, dass die große Mehrheit der Angler sich regelkonform verhält, aber dass "Gelegenheit macht Diebe" bei Anglern nicht gelten sollte, glaube ich nicht.

Die sind auch nur ein Abbild der Gesellschaft.


----------



## smithie (22. November 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wo schreibt er denn sowas?


In dem zitierten Text.

verhaltene Fänge = kaum Beanstandungen
Überhaupt kein Problem 7 Dorsche zu fangen = sieht ganz anders (mit den Beanstandungen) aus

Oder sind hier weniger Beanstandungen gemeint? ;-)




MarkusZ schrieb:


> Die sind auch nur ein Abbild der Gesellschaft.


Ja, das stimmt.
Ich finde allerdings, dass unter den Anglern eine besondere Art besteht, gegenseitig Fehlverhalten zu unterstellen


----------



## punkarpfen (23. November 2019)

Hi, die Anzahl der Kontrollen steht da ja. Es waren grob 2500. Dabei wurden 2 bzw. 6 Verstöße festgestellt. Das finde ich beides sehr gering und damit positiv. Ich habe auch eine mögliche Erklärung für die "dramatische" Erhöhung parat; in dem Jahr wurde besser gefangen. 
Man kann jede Statistik interpretieren, wie man möchte, aber ich bin da bei Lars und erkenne darin, dass sich die Anglerschaft zu über 99% an die Bestimmungen gehalten hat.


----------



## fishhawk (23. November 2019)

Hallo,



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Das finde ich beides sehr gering und damit positiv.



2500 Kontrollen pro Jahr an der ganzen SH-Küste, trotz hauptamtlicher Aufseher und angekündigter Habeckscher Offensive mit ehrenamtlichen Aufsehern, finde ich auch eher gering, die Anzahl der festgestellten Verstöße ebenfalls.

Wobei da wahrscheinlich nur Baglimit Dorsch gemeint ist.

Für MVP habe ich zum Baglimit gelesen, dass die Verstoßquote da signifikant höher liegen soll. Allerdings finde ich 1,5 -2% auch nicht gerade dramatisch.

https://www.t-online.de/region/id_86624266/fischereiaufsicht-kontrolliert-tagesfangmengen.html

Aber schon ne sehr deutliche Diskrepanz zu SH.

Woran das nun liegen mag ist reine Spekulation.

Für PR-Zwecke sind die Werte aus SH natürlich erste Sahne. Wie genau die nun die Wirklichkeit abbilden, können eh nur die Insider beurteilen.
Und die scheinen sich ja nicht einig zu sein.


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. November 2019)

Am 29. August 2019 haben wir über die Sprengungen im Naturschutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt berichtet. Wir waren die ersten, die diese Sprengungen öffentlich gemacht haben.

Diverse Anfragen von Politikern aus Schleswig- Holstein und auch von verschiedenen Medien folgten.

Speziell der NABU und die Grünen haben sich intensiv für dieses Thema interessiert. Der NABU? Die Grünen?

Das sind diejenigen, die uns Angler aus der Natur aussperren wollen! Dabei sind wir die Nutzergruppe, die auch gerne als „Wächter der Natur“ bezeichnet werden. Wir sind diejenigen, die bei Wind und Wetter, Tag und Nacht und zu jeder Jahreszeit an und auf den Gewässern unterwegs sind. Wir sind diejenigen, die an Orten in der Natur die Augen aufhalten, wo ansonsten niemand Veränderungen oder Vergehen feststellt. Da ist doch die Frage erlaubt, warum man dann uns Angler aus der Natur aussperrt? Wer übernimmt dann an diesen Orten die Aufsicht über die Natur?

Selbst die Grünen- Bundestagsabgeordnete Lemke gibt es ja indirekt zu, dass (Zitat) „das die Anwesenheit des NATO-Verbandes benutzt wurde, um die Sprengung vorzunehmen und dabei darauf zu hoffen, "unter dem Radar durchzufliegen".“ Ja, ohne unsere Beobachtungen vor Ort und unsere Veröffentlichungen wäre es sicherlich auch niemals bemerkt worden.

Wer hätte ansonsten bemerkt, dass die Sprengungen in einem Naturschutzgebiet erfolgen und selbst wenn es jemand bemerkt hätte- wen hätte es interessiert oder wer hätte sich hier Gedanken zu gemacht?

Nachzulesen unter https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/ndr/marine-minensprengung-101.html

Schade ist natürlich, dass in keiner Veröffentlichung darauf hingewiesen wird, dass Angler die wahren Wächter der Natur sind und wir diejenigen waren, die dieses brisante Thema an die Öffentlichkeit gebracht haben. Auch in der „Kleinen Anfrage an die Bundesregierung“ (Drucksache 19/13878) wird dieses nicht erwähnt!

http://dipbt.bundestag.de/doc/btd/19/138/1913878.pdf

Ja, wir können sogar mit den Koordinaten die genauen Orte der Sprengungen benennen und dort ist sicherlich mehr als nur „ein Krater“. Das Interesse an unseren Nachweisen ist groß- doch solange man uns Angler weiterhin aus der Natur aussperrt, werden wir die Koordinaten natürlich nicht veröffentlichen.

Übrigens wird aktuell wieder in der Ostsee gesprengt, dieses Mal südwestlich von Langeland. Stichworte sind Natura2000 und Vogelschutzgebiet…

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## hans albers (24. November 2019)

hier auch zur thematik:


https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...schland-zeitbombe-unter-wasser-a-1298027.html


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. November 2019)

Und nicht unberücksichtigt zu lassen, dass dabei wohl 18 (eventuell mehr) Schweinswale durch die Sprengung umgekommen sind.

https://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/...minensprengung-in-der-ostsee_id_11384709.html


----------



## smithie (25. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wie genau die nun die Wirklichkeit abbilden, können eh nur die Insider beurteilen.
> Und die scheinen sich ja nicht einig zu sein.


Den Satz kann man dann ja genauso auch anders herum, also auf die 1,5-2% beziehen. Vielleicht sind die viel zu hoch.

@allgemein: Ich finde es nur interessant, dass manche die Angler generell als potentielle Wildsäue sehen, vor denen man die Allgemeinheit eigentlich schützen müsste (natürlich nicht vor einem selbst)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. November 2019)

Das Thema Seeminen gewinnt auch im Zusammenhang mit der Energiewende und dem damit verbundenen Aufbau von Offshore-Windparks immer mehr an Bedeutung:
https://group.vattenfall.com/de/new...018/mai/unterwasserminen-gefahrden-windparks2

Details zu diesem Thema kann man z.B. hier nachlesen: https://www.meeresschutz.info/sonst...sbelastung_DE_Meeresgewaesser_Fortschritt.pdf

Minen, Giftgas, Panzergranaten usw. Die zuständigen Institutionen können hier eigentlich nur verlieren. Bergen lassen sich insbesondere Minen nicht, also explodieren sie irgendwann aus Altersgründen oder werden von einem Schiff ausgelöst. Kommt jemand zu Schaden, gibt es großes Theater, warum sie nicht kontrolliert gesprengt wurden. Werden sie kontrolliert gesprengt, jammern die Naturschützer. Man brauch sich nur die Forumseinträge im Spiegel dazu durchlesen.


----------



## MarkusZ (25. November 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur interessant, dass manche die Angler generell als potentielle Wildsäue sehen,



Gibt halt unterschiedliche Wahrnehmungen, die sich je nach Region und Gewässer unterscheiden.

Der eine nimmt überhaupt keine Verstöße wahr, der anderere regelmäßig. 

Dass die große Mehrheit der Angler sich ordentlich verhält, wird hier aber wohl kaum einer bestreiten.

Dass an allen Gewässern überall nur heile Welt herscht, vielleicht schon.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> *Kommt jemand zu Schaden*, gibt es großes Theater, warum sie nicht kontrolliert gesprengt wurden. Werden sie kontrolliert gesprengt, jammern die Naturschützer.



Einfache Lösung:  Komplette Zugangsverbote für alle Bereiche wo solche Altlasten vermutet werden. Mit solchen Forderungen würde man bei bestimmten Parteien wahrscheinlich offene Türen einrennen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. November 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bergen lassen sich insbesondere Minen nicht,



Wie kommst Du zu dieser Aussage?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. November 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Einfache Lösung:  Komplette Zugangsverbote für alle Bereiche wo solche Altlasten vermutet werden. Mit solchen Forderungen würde man bei bestimmten Parteien wahrscheinlich offene Türen einrennen.



Der aktuelle Druck kommt aus der Ecke der kommerziellen Gewässernutzer, womit wir maßgeblich wieder beim Thema Windparks wären. Fischerei natürlich auch, aber ein Windpark liefert viel mehr "Kollisionspotential", wenn da hunderte Spargel im Wasser stehen und Wartungsschiffe kreuz und quer zwischen denen umherfahren.

Der Zusammenhang zwischen Minenbeseitigung und Energiewende ist halt nicht offensichtlich, aber wenn man sich etwas mit der Materie beschäftigt wird klar, warum in dieses Thema gerade jetzt Bewegung kommt. Es geht am Ende auch um Haftungsfragen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du zu dieser Aussage?



Die Gefahr für Bergungspersonal ist bei derart alten Minen, unter den im Meer existierenden Umständen und wenn die Minen noch voll funktionsfähig sind, unvertretbar hoch. Deshalb liegt das Zeug ja noch rum und deshalb jetzt das Rumgeeiere um die Entwicklung von Robotern (Entwicklung, geben tut's da noch nicht viel). Ist ja auch hier entsprechend beschrieben: https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...schland-zeitbombe-unter-wasser-a-1298027.html

Zitat: "Doch noch ist es nicht einsatzbereit. Dabei muss dringend etwas passieren. Denn was da am Meeresgrund liegt, stellt nicht nur ein Problem für die Umwelt dar. Die alte Munition aus zwei Weltkriegen behindert auch den Bau von Offshore-Windparks und die Schifffahrt."

Und der zweite Satz schildert die Realität, auch in der nahen Zukunft: "Bis es aber soweit ist, dass Roboter still und heimlich die explosiven und giftigen Abfälle des Menschen beseitigen, wird weiterhin nach der alten Methode gearbeitet: Sprengstoff gegen Sprengstoff. Mit Gefahr für Mensch und Umwelt."


----------



## hans albers (25. November 2019)

was mich wundert ist,
das dort anscheinend bei der sprengung
kein blasen ring gelegt wurde, wegen der meeresbewohner.

naja,
kompliziertes thema...


(interessant in dem spiegel artikel ist auch die tatsache,
wieviel von den munitionsresten die fische aufnehmen /bzw. deren
lebensform beeinträchtigen)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. November 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> was mich wundert ist,
> das dort anscheinend bei der sprengung
> kein blasen ring gelegt wurde, wegen der meeresbewohner...
> 
> ...



Das Problem dürfte der Schädigungsradius sein. https://walschutz.org/die-qual-der-wale/
Innerhalb 1km tödlich, 4km schwere Schädigung ist schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. November 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Gefahr für Bergungspersonal ist bei derart alten Minen, unter den im Meer existierenden Umständen und wenn die Minen noch voll funktionsfähig sind, unvertretbar hoch.




Den Spiegel hierbei zu zitieren und das dann als fachlich korrekte Einschätzung darzustellen, hat schon etwas...

Ich würde mich dann lieber auf den Kampfmittelräumdienst verlassen. Demnach muss jede Mine im Einzelfall auf das Risisko eingeschätzt werden und kann in der Regel mit einer Schneidladung unschädlich gemacht werden. Dafür hat das Land SH 6 speziell ausgebildete Tauscher. Das ist natürlich teurer als die Sprengung im Rahmen eines Manövers...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ich würde mich dann lieber auf den Kampfmittelräumdienst verlassen. Demnach muss jede Mine im Einzelfall auf das Risisko eingeschätzt werden und kann in der Regel mit einer Schneidladung unschädlich gemacht werden. Dafür hat das Land SH 6 speziell ausgebildete Tauscher. Das ist natürlich teurer als die Sprengung im Rahmen eines Manövers...



Wenn das alles so einfach ist, frage ich mich, warum das Thema Minenbeseitigung als eines der Top-Risiken bei der aktuellen Planung neuer Windparks in Nord- und Ostsee gesehen wird, da die verantwortlichen Stellen wohl keine fundierten Aussagen zur Beseitigung machen können. Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die sich projektseitig mit solchen Dingen rumschlagen und mit heftigen zu erwartenden Verzögerungen kalkulieren, was wohl wiederum Regierungsstellen nervös macht (Stichwort Energiewende).


----------



## angler1996 (25. November 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn das alles so einfach ist, frage ich mich, warum das Thema Minenbeseitigung als eines der Top-Risiken bei der aktuellen Planung neuer Windparks in Nord- und Ostsee gesehen wird, da die verantwortlichen Stellen wohl keine fundierten Aussagen zur Beseitigung machen können. Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die sich projektseitig mit solchen Dingen rumschlagen und mit heftigen zu erwartenden Verzögerungen kalkulieren, was wohl wiederum Regierungsstellen nervös macht (Stichwort Energiewende).




das Zeug ist nun mal da; es gab mal einen Bericht , dass die Entsorgung mit den vorhandenen Kapazitäten des Kampfmittelräumungsdienstes mehrere hundert Jahre dauern würde. Für solche Mengen sind die überhaupt nicht ausgelegt. Und wenn man es hebt - ja wo kippt man es dann hin?  etc. alles ungeklärt


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. November 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn das alles so einfach ist, frage ich mich, warum das Thema Minenbeseitigung als eines der Top-Risiken bei der aktuellen Planung neuer Windparks in Nord- und Ostsee gesehen wird, da die verantwortlichen Stellen wohl keine fundierten Aussagen zur Beseitigung machen können. Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die sich projektseitig mit solchen Dingen rumschlagen und mit heftigen zu erwartenden Verzögerungen kalkulieren, was wohl wiederum Regierungsstellen nervös macht (Stichwort Energiewende).





angler1996 schrieb:


> das Zeug ist nun mal da; es gab mal einen Bericht , dass die Entsorgung mit den vorhandenen Kapazitäten des Kampfmittelräumungsdienstes mehrere hundert Jahre dauern würde. Für solche Mengen sind die überhaupt nicht ausgelegt. Und wenn man es hebt - ja wo kippt man es dann hin?  etc. alles ungeklärt



Es geht nicht um die Weltmeere, sondern um 39 in einem Naturschutzgebiet gesprengte Seeminen, in denen Angler mit Pilkern Riffe zerstören sollen und Schweinswale töten. Es gibt in diesem Vorgang einige Fragen aufzuarbeiten, u.a. warum die Minen nicht vor der Sprengung untersucht, sondern einfach im Rahmen eines Manövers gesprengt wurden. Ohne Angler wäre es nicht einmal jemanden aufgefallen...

Es wurde übrigens auch heute weiter gesprengt, die Veröffentlichungen und die "kleine Anfrage" scheinen die Marine nicht wirklich zu beeindrucken (wobei sich der Nato- Verband aktuell auflöst). Wenn man also jetzt die Minen der Ostsee komplett alle sprengt, brauchen wir uns um Schweinswale, Dorsche etc. keine Gedanken mehr zu machen.


----------



## fishhawk (25. November 2019)

hallo,



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ohne Angler wäre es nicht einmal jemanden aufgefallen..



Das lässt die Angelverbote ja in einem ganz anderen Licht erscheinen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. November 2019)

NABU spricht deswegen aktuell ja von Rechtsbruch der Bundeswehr im Fehmarnbelt und spricht auch vom "Totalversagen der Politik".

Die GRÜNEN haben dazu eine Kleine Anfrage vom 24. Sept. 2019 gestellt, die ganz aktuell von der Bundesregierung am 18.November 2019 beantwortet ist. Einfach die Antwort in Ruhe durchlesen: https://www.steffi-lemke.de/uploads/2019/11/KlAnfrage-BMVg-Drs.-19_13878.pdf

NABU und die GRÜNEN im Bundestag werden an der Sache dran bleiben.


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Das lässt die Angelverbote ja in einem ganz anderen Licht erscheinen.



Angler aussperren heißt ja auch Freiraum für solche Vergehen.Wir sind nun einmal diejenigen, die nahezu täglich an Orten unterwegs sind, wo andere nicht zu jeder Jahreszeit die Augen aufhalten.

Wie Toni schon schrieb- einfach mal die Antworten auf die "kleine Anfrage" durchlesen!

Wie sensibel das Thema ist, kann man sicherlich erahnen, wenn man die Zeitungsberichte vom August liest und heute die Onlineversion vergleicht. Die wurden nachträglich "angepasst" oder sind sogar ganz verschwunden.

Übrigens war im August von Seiten der BW nur von 12 Seeminen die Rede, jedoch konnten wir mehr Sprengungen nachweisen. Jetzt sind es zwar offiziell über 40, aber nach unseren Einschätzungen waren es noch deutlich mehr. 2016 gefunden, 2019 war es glücklich, dass der Nato Verband vor Ort war, um Gefahr für Leib und Leben zu verhindern. Da haben wir echt Glück gehabt, dass die so besonnen und zeitnah reagiert haben. Übrigens rollern das die Schleppnetzfischer regelmäßig in dem Gebiet, haben die Teile wohl sogar in ihren Netzen- und welch Wunder, noch keine Mine ist explodiert. 

Ich saß ja einige Jahre im Nato- Headquarter und weiß, wie glücklich manche Befehlshaber waren, wenn es im Rahmen von Übungen/ Manövern stinkt, qualmt oder kawumm macht und realitätsnah geübt werden kann. Das spielt hier aber sicherlich keine Rolle...


----------



## fishhawk (25. November 2019)

Hallo,



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Angler aussperren heißt ja auch Freiraum für solche Vergehen.Wir sind nun einmal diejenigen, die nahezu täglich an Orten unterwegs sind, wo andere nicht zu jeder Jahreszeit die Augen aufhalten.



Kann ich dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (10. Dezember 2019)

Wir freuen uns über einen weiteren Erfolg der Arbeit des Wassertourismus in Schleswig- Holstein e.V. in Zusammenarbeit mit der Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein mbH bekanntgeben.

Das Bundesministerium für Verkehr und digitale Infrastruktur hatte die Richtlinie für den Bau, die Ausrüstung und den Betrieb von Fahrgastschiffen in der Seefahrt (Nationale Fahrgastschiffsrichtlinie) vor einiger Zeit geändert. Eigentlich wurde nur ein kleiner Satz gestrichen, jedoch mit großen Auswirkungen für unsere Hochseeangelschiffe.

So hieß es in der Regelung zu den Fahrtbeschränkungen plötzlich „Bäderboote und Sportanglerfahrzeuge dürfen nur zwischen Sonnenaufgang und Sonnenuntergang fahren.“. In der alten Fassung hieß es hingegen „Sportanglerfahrzeuge dürfen nur zwischen Sonnenaufgang und Sonnenuntergang fahren, in jedem Fall aber zwischen 08.00 und 17.00 Uhr.“.

Genau diese zusätzliche Definierung „_in jedem Fall aber zwischen 08.00 Uhr und 17.00 Uhr_“ ist sehr entscheidend für unsere Kapitäne.

 Warum? Mit der zwischenzeitlichen Regelung gab es in den Wintermonaten Probleme, ein angemessenes Verhältnis zwischen Fahrtzeiten und Angelzeiten anbieten zu können. So war z.B. am 21.12.2018 der Sonnenaufgang in Heiligenhafen um 08.35 Uhr und der Sonnenuntergang um 15.52 Uhr. Dieses Problem hätte sich nach Abschaffung der Sommerzeit noch verschärft.

Eine Einschränkung der Sicherheit konnten wir durch die Rückkehr zur bisherigen Regelung nicht erkennen. Sämtliche Sportanglerfahrzeuge sind für die Nachtfahrt ausgerüstet und abgenommen und entsprechen dem neuesten Stand der Sicherheitstechnik. Nur das Auslaufen der Schiffe erfolgt in der Dämmerung. Sollte es unerwarteter Weise zu einem Unglück kommen, würde die Rettung bei Tageslicht stattfinden.

So möchten wir uns heute beim Referat WS23 des Bundesministeriums für Verkehr und digitale Infrastruktur für die Unterstützung und die Rückkehr zur bisherigen Regelung bedanken! Jetzt steht auch einer Ausfahrt mit den Kuttern im Winter nichts mehr entgegen!

Herzliche Grüße und wir sehen uns an der Küste!


----------



## Bocinegro (11. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Angler die wahren Wächter der Natur


  bei der Aussage fällt mir echt ein Ei aus der Hose!!!! 
Hört sich zwar schön an, aber die Realität sieht aus meiner Sicht leider ganz anders aus. 
Aber da muss sich jeder an die eigene Nase fassen.
Viel härtere Kontrollen mehr Schongebiete und auch Boots Angel Verbote auf Überfischten Strecken und Entnahme Fenster statt mindest Maße, wären meiner Meinung nach durchaus angebracht in Deutschland.

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Dezember 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Hört sich zwar schön an, aber die Realität sieht aus meiner Sicht leider ganz anders aus.




Kommt wohl drauf an wo man wohnt/angelt.


> Anglerdemo schrieb:
> 
> 
> Angler die wahren Wächter der Natur


 
Hier kann ich das so unterschreiben.


----------



## fishhawk (11. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Dieses Problem hätte sich nach Abschaffung der Sommerzeit noch verschärft.



Versteh ich zwar nicht, aber trotzdem ist die Regel mit  Zusatz besser als ohne.



Bocinegro schrieb:


> bei der Aussage fällt mir echt ein Ei aus der Hose!!!!



Spricht nicht unbedingt für das Umfeld in dem Du Dich bewegst.

Ich kenne zum Glück Angler, auf die der Spruch zutrifft. Dass es auch ganz andere Typen gibt, sei unbenommen.
Deshalb steht da ja auch nur "Angler" und nicht "Die Angler" oder "alle Angler"


----------



## Anglerdemo (11. Dezember 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Versteh ich zwar nicht, aber trotzdem ist die Regel mit  Zusatz besser als ohne.



Je weiter Du nach Osten kommst, desto früher geht die Sonne im Herbst unter und somit wären das ca. 10 Tage im Oktober, wo die Sonne dann vor 17.00 Uhr untergehen würde, also eine Beschränkung der Fahrtzeit. Somit ist diese Aussage sachlich korrekt, wenn natürlich die Folgen auch nicht soooo spürbar gewesen wären.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Dieses Problem hätte sich nach Abschaffung der Sommerzeit noch verschärft.



Die Behörden haben aber das Argument zur Kenntnis genommen und akzeptiert, insbesondere weil es eine Einschränkung durch eine Änderung ohne nachvollziehbare Begründung war. Somit war es einfach ein Fehler, diesen Satz aus der Verordnung zu nehmen und der Fehler wurde jetzt korrigiert.

Jetzt sind wir zufrieden, ein Ziel mehr erreicht!


----------



## Anglerdemo (11. Dezember 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> bei der Aussage fällt mir echt ein Ei aus der Hose!!!!
> Hört sich zwar schön an, aber die Realität sieht aus meiner Sicht leider ganz anders aus.
> Aber da muss sich jeder an die eigene Nase fassen.
> Viel härtere Kontrollen mehr Schongebiete und auch Boots Angel Verbote auf Überfischten Strecken und Entnahme Fenster statt mindest Maße, wären meiner Meinung nach durchaus angebracht in Deutschland.
> ...



Es wäre schön, wenn Du Deine Aussagen mit Fakten untermauern könntest, dann können wir auch sachlich darüber diskutieren. So wirkt es auf mich eher als stänkern und Stimmung machen. Ist allerdings ein persönlicher Eindruck!


----------



## fishhawk (11. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> wo die Sonne dann vor 17.00 Uhr untergehen würde,



Dafür hätte man dann aber doch entsprechend früher auslaufen können, denn die Zeit zwischen Sonnenauf- und Untergang verändert sich ja nicht, oder gäbe es in der Frühe da Probleme?


----------



## Anglerdemo (11. Dezember 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dafür hätte man dann aber doch entsprechend früher auslaufen können, denn die Zeit zwischen Sonnenauf- und Untergang verändert sich ja nicht, oder gäbe es in der Frühe da Probleme?



Klar hätte man das, aber Beschränkungen ohne Begründung sind doof. Es ging ja auch nicht unbedingt um diese 10 Tage, sondern um die Winterzeit und war nur ein Argument mehr!


----------



## fishhawk (11. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> und war nur ein Argument mehr!



Na wenn das trotzdem gezogen hat, umso besser.


----------



## Bocinegro (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich will damit ja niemanden angreifen nur die Bezeichnung "Wächter der Natur" ist für uns Angler nun mal rein Objektiv betrachtet nicht zu treffend. 
Entweder töten wir unseren Fang oder wir angeln zum Spaß im Sinne von catch &release. 
Bisschen Müll raffen, illegale Entsorgung oder Verstöße melden macht uns ganz sicher nicht zu Wächtern, eher zu Verantwortungsvollen Menschen und Anglern. 
Die einen lieben vielleicht die Natur und Umwelt mehr als andere und machen sich die Mühen darum keine Spuren zu hinterlassen und das Hobby "neutraler" wirken zu lassen, 
aber der Grund der uns ans Wasser zieht hat nicht wirklich was mit Schutz oder Wacht zu tun. 
Ich durfte einige Menschen kennen lernen die ihr Leben diesem Thema verschrieben haben, und bewundere ihre Arbeit und habe größten Respekt davor. 
Niemals aber würde ich als Angler mich mit ihnen gleich stellen.  Aber genau das hast du mit dieser Aussage getan, und das ist in meinen Augen mehr als naiv.
Ich habe schon etliche Zentner an müll gerafft an Riffen und Stränden cleanups mit organisiert und in der Logistik geholfen,  Batterien altes Tauwerk und sonstigen Schrot aus unserem Hafenbecken getaucht.. Auch mehrfach Angeltouren abgebrochen weil ich Unmengen altes im Atlantik treibendes Fanggerät eingesammelt habe. 
In meinen Augen gebe damit aber lediglich etwas zurück was ich mir schon längst genommen habe. 
In diesem Sinne einen schönen Abend.

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. Dezember 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Ich will damit ja niemanden angreifen nur die Bezeichnung "Wächter der Natur" ist für uns Angler nun mal rein Objektiv betrachtet nicht zu treffend.
> Entweder töten wir unseren Fang oder wir angeln zum Spaß im Sinne von catch &release.
> Bisschen Müll raffen, illegale Entsorgung oder Verstöße melden macht uns ganz sicher nicht zu Wächtern, eher zu Verantwortungsvollen Menschen und Anglern.
> Die einen lieben vielleicht die Natur und Umwelt mehr als andere und machen sich die Mühen darum keine Spuren zu hinterlassen und das Hobby "neutraler" wirken zu lassen,
> ...



Wir haben nicht von Naturschützern geschrieben, sondern von "Wächtern" (=Bewachen). Wir sehen Dinge an Orten, die kein anderer mitbekommt. Mit Bezug auf das NSG Fehmarnbelt und die Sprengungen sicherlich nachvollziehbar und die Aussage begründet, denn wir waren es, die die Sprengungen öffentlich gemacht haben.

Zudem ging es mir hier


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn Du Deine Aussagen mit Fakten untermauern könntest, dann können wir auch sachlich darüber diskutieren.



auch eher um Deine Forderung nach Schongebieten, Bootsangelverboten und die Forderung nach einem Entnahmefenster! Hier wären Fakten angebracht odwer willst Du einfach nur Angelverbote fordern?

Insbesondere die Forderung nach einem Entnahmefenster finde ich spannend. Setz mal einen 90'er DOrsch aus 28 Meter Wassertiefe im August zurück, der dreht sich sofort auf den Rücken und ist für den Bestand verloren. Da ziehe ich die sinnvolle Verwertung vor! Aus diesem Grund planen wir mit der Wissenschaft ein Projekt, die mehr auf Freiwilligkeit beruht. Wir möchten die Angler dafür sensibilisieren, die Endlichkeit der Bestände zu erkennen und eine nachhaltige Entnahme zu praktizieren. Es gibt halt Umstände, wann es Sinn macht bzw. wann nicht, einen Dorsch zurückzusetzen. Das kann in der Praxis aber nur über eine Freiwilligkeit funktionieren. Aufklärung statt Verbote ist zumindest einen Versuch wert.  Wir denken, dass Freiwilligkeit eine höhere Akzeptanz findet.

Viele (Boots-) Angler haben beim Dorsch bereits persönliche Mindestmaße, die teilweise deutlich über den gesetzlichen Vorgaben von 35cm (38cm) liegen, dennoch gibt es auch Angler, die einen 38'er Dorsch mitnehmen und sinnvoll verwerten und schmackhaft zubereiten. Ich lasse auch das Argument nicht gelten, dass "da nichts dran ist". Es gibt viele Fischarten, die mit einem geringeren MIndestmaß in der Küche zubereitet werden. Somit ist sicherlich die Freiwilligkeit ein richtiger Schritt ohne Anglern durch Verbote vor den Kopf zu stoßen. Kooperation und Dialog statt Paragraphen, Maßnahmen als Kompromiss zwischen Nutzung und Bestandserhaltung. WIr haben immer Lösungen anstatt Verbote gefordert und haben auch immer angeboten, an solchen Lösungen mitzuarbeiten. Diesen Ball spielen wir jetzt. Allerdings bringt es nichts, uns Angler alleine an Bestandserhaltungsmaßnahmen zu beteiligen. Für eine sichere Zukunft des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee müssen deutlich mehr Einflüsse berücksichtigt und die wirklichen Ursachen der Reproduktionsprobleme angegangen werden. Nicht die Entnahme ist das Problem, sondern die Reproduktion. 

Aktuell werden übrigens gerade wieder die typischen Laichgründe des Dorsches im großen Maße von Schleppnetzfischern abgefahren, sicherlich auch nicht gerade förderlich für den Bestand und die Reproduktion...


----------



## Bocinegro (12. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> willst Du einfach nur Angelverbote fordern?


Ganz sicher kein allgemeines Angel verbot. Aber der Natur etwas Raum zulassen zur Reproduktion ist ganz sicher kein verkehrter Ansatz. Schon gar nicht bei der Menge an Anglern die wir in Deutschland haben. Wenn ich zahlen höre wie viel Dorsch nur von Dt Anglern aus der Ostsee entnommen wird, oder mir aktuelle Kutter Videos angucke was(Größe) die da an Fisch rausholen befürchte ich das meine Enkel dort keinen Spaß mehr am angeln haben werden.  
zu Zahlen und Beispielen:
Die gesamte Kanarische Thunfisch Flotte darf "nur" ca 3000t Athun pro Jahr entnehmen, wenn ich dann  2500t von dt Anglern gefangenen Dorsch gegenüberstelle fehlen mir einfach die Worte. dazu kommen dann die Berufsfischer nochmal 3500t dann noch die anderen Länder..... 30.857t Entnommener Dorsch in2017 und da wundert ihr euch das die "wahren" Wächter der Natur das als zu lasch betiteln! Da fass ich mir echt an Kopf, Sorry.
Ich kenne die Ostsee aus Kindheit und Jugend hab da viele stunden auf und am Wasser verbracht und werde sie auch so in Erinnerung behalten.

Auf meinem Fluss Abschnitt an der Mosel gibt es viele Schongebiete, alle Stau Haltungen und andere sehr viel versprechenden Stellen sind ganzjährig geschont. Boots angeln ist ebenfalls ganzjährig verboten, und was soll ich sagen das angeln macht Spaß und die Fänge sind gut. Was wohl nicht zu letzt genau daran liegt, kommt also bitte ja nicht auf die Idee dagegen vor zugehen.

PS. Ich hab den "liebevollen" Spitznamen "el matador del mar" von einigen Canarios bekommen, so viel zum Thema ich und Angel-Verbot.
Ich gehe jetzt angeln, und verabschiede mich aus diesem Thema.

Grüße, Petri &
tight lines


----------



## fishhawk (12. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Bocinegro schrieb:


> Wächter der Natur



Also für mich ist ein Wächter jemand, der die Augen aufhält und Vorfälle an die zuständigen Stellen meldet.

Ein Brandwächter macht Meldung, wo es brennt und ein Naturwächter meldet eben wenn in der Natur Verstöße oder Schäden auffallen.

Ein Schützer wäre bei mir was anderes.

Ein Wachhund bellt, wenn er nen Wolf  bemerkt, ein Schutzhund geht den Wolf gleich an.

Was Thunfischfänge im Atlantik mit Dorschfängen in der Ostsee zu tun haben, kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.

Wenn Fischbestände bedroht sind, sollten m.E. aber natürlich schon  alle Beteiligten ihren Beitrag zum Bestandsschutz leisten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Dezember 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So unterschiedlich können "Begriffe" verwendet werden und verstanden.

Wir haben den Ehrentitel "Wächter der Natur" für Naturschutzwächter;
das sind Naturschutzbeauftragte, die sich um Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Naturschutzgebiete kümmern, Kontaktpersonen und Vermittler zwischen Bürgen, Ämtern, Unternehmen und Naturnutzern sind, machen Führungen in Schutzgebiete und Schulungen für Naturschutz. Erstellen aber auch Naturnutzungsverträglichkeitsgutachten.

Wir Angler als Naturnutzer sind in Diskussionen, um es mal diplomatisch auszudrücken, mit den Wächtern der Natur, da diese das Hobby Angeln durchaus als naturunverträglich sehen.

Aus meiner anglerischen Sicht aus Erfahrung sehe ich mich rein als Naturnutzer, der sog. Wächter der Natur als sehr problematisch sehe.


----------



## Fruehling (12. Dezember 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> ...befürchte ich das meine Enkel dort keinen Spaß mehr am angeln haben werden....



Wenn das so weitergeht mit dem Klima, werden sie wahrscheinlich Spaß am Fang von Bullenhai, Baracuda und Bluefish haben...


----------



## Anglerdemo (13. Dezember 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich können "Begriffe" verwendet werden und verstanden.
> 
> Wir haben den Ehrentitel "Wächter der Natur" für Naturschutzwächter;
> das sind Naturschutzbeauftragte, die sich um Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Naturschutzgebiete kümmern, Kontaktpersonen und Vermittler zwischen Bürgen, Ämtern, Unternehmen und Naturnutzern sind, machen Führungen in Schutzgebiete und Schulungen für Naturschutz. Erstellen aber auch Naturnutzungsverträglichkeitsgutachten.
> ...


 
So unterschiedlich kann man auch Formulierungen auslegen wollen und immer etwas negatives finden. 

Demnach siehst Du Menschen, die angeln, also nicht als diejenigen, die die Natur beobachten/ bewachen und Vorfälle/ Vergehen an zuständige Stellen melden? Oder ist es nicht eine Besonderheit unseres Hobbies, dass sich Menschen beim Angeln an Orten zu Jahreszeiten aufhalten und beobachten, an denen ansonsten kein anderer den Weg hin findet? So sehe ich im Fehmarnbelt außerhalb des Hauptfahrwassers in den Wintermonaten keine Segler, keine Surfer und keine Taucher, sondern nur Angler auf Hochseeangelschiffen.

Und so bleibt es ein Fakt, dass (nur) Angler den Vorfall im Fehmarnbelt beobachtet und gemeldet und dadurch weiteren Schaden vom NSG Fehmarnbelt abgewendet haben. Weitere Sprengungen sind dort bisher ausgeblieben, obwohl dort noch mehrere dieser Minen rumliegen. Durchaus positiv erwähnenswert!


----------



## Ganerc (13. Dezember 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich können "Begriffe" verwendet werden und verstanden.
> 
> Wir haben den Ehrentitel "Wächter der Natur" für Naturschutzwächter;


Guten Tag
Und wer ist dieses Wir?


----------



## fishhawk (13. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Ganerc schrieb:


> Und wer ist dieses Wir?



Kann dir nur Toni beantworten.

Es gibt bei der Bayerische Akademie für Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege Lehrgänge für  Naturschutzwächterinnen und -wächter, aber welcher Titel  auf deren Zertifikaten steht, weiß ich nicht. 



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aus meiner anglerischen Sicht aus Erfahrung sehe ich mich rein als Naturnutzer, der sog. Wächter der Natur als sehr problematisch sehe.



Versteh ich jetzt nicht wirklich.

Du hältst doch aber schon die Augen auf, wenn du am Wasser bist und würdest ggf. Müllfrevler,  Schadstoffeinleitungen , Wilderer u.ä. den zuständigen Stellen melden, oder ?


----------



## Grünknochen (14. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich kann man auch Formulierungen auslegen wollen und immer etwas negatives finden.
> 
> Demnach siehst Du Menschen, die angeln, also nicht als diejenigen, die die Natur beobachten/ bewachen und Vorfälle/ Vergehen an zuständige Stellen melden? Oder ist es nicht eine Besonderheit unseres Hobbies, dass sich Menschen beim Angeln an Orten zu Jahreszeiten aufhalten und beobachten, an denen ansonsten kein anderer den Weg hin findet? So sehe ich im Fehmarnbelt außerhalb des Hauptfahrwassers in den Wintermonaten keine Segler, keine Surfer und keine Taucher, sondern nur Angler auf Hochseeangelschiffen.
> 
> Und so bleibt es ein Fakt, dass (nur) Angler den Vorfall im Fehmarnbelt beobachtet und gemeldet und dadurch weiteren Schaden vom NSG Fehmarnbelt abgewendet haben. Weitere Sprengungen sind dort bisher ausgeblieben, obwohl dort noch mehrere dieser Minen rumliegen. Durchaus positiv erwähnenswert!



Wie unzählige andere Menschen auch, die sich aus anderen Gründen - und zwar auch im Winter - in der ''Natur'' aufhalten. Mit dem Schlagwort ''Wächter der Natur'' ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal für die Anglerschaft herauszuarbeiten, mag ne nette Werbebotschaft oder der (im Grunde hilflose) sprachliche Versuch sein, sich von sog. Naturschützern abzugrenzen, ist aber in der Sache fern jeder Realität.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Dezember 2019)

Ganerc schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> Und wer ist dieses Wir?



Danke, berechtigte Frage 

Es gibt (nicht nur) in Bayern (auf Bayern aber beziehe ich mich nun)  die Naturschutzwacht und Naturwacht. Die Aufgaben wie auch Befugnisse sind geregelt durch das Bayerische Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz. Es gibt hauptamtliche, aber auch ehrenamtliche Naturwächter bzw. Naturschutzwächter, hierzu gibt es u.a. eine ehrenamtliche Arbeitsgemeinschaft in Bayern als e.V.,  gemeinnützige Verein wie weiteres
 Soweit in aller Kürze.
Der von mir angesprochene Ehrentitel "Wächter der Natur" wird an verdiente ehrenamtliche Mitglieder der Wacht vergeben. Im Juli von Stadt München und dem Landratsamt München (Bei der Verleihung durfte/musste/sollte ich dabei sein). Aktuell im Dezember z.B. in Landshut usw ...

Das Problem der Wächter der Natur ist, dass diese auch aktuell im Dienste des Naturschutzes arbeitend, Naturschutz über Naturnutzung stellen, was zu Einschränkungen beim Angeln auch auch in anderen Bereichen führte wie z.B. Drachensteigen lassen in der Heide, da man dort ja weil in Luft schauend geschützte Gäser und was auch immer, zertreten könnte.
Bei uns hat der ehrenamtliche Wächter der Natur herausgefunden, dass im Frühjahr wohl besondere Vögel im bewalteten Ufergebiet brüten und bis Ende Juli Bodenbrüter anwesend sein könnten; nun haben wir ein Angelverbot an einem der Gewässer.

Als Angler und Naturnutzer habe ich Probleme mit den geehrten Wächtern der Natur, Naturwächtern, Naturschutzwächtern.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Grünknochen schrieb:


> ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal für die Anglerschaft herauszuarbeiten



Wer hat das behauptet?  

Da steht nirgends "nur" Angler wären Wächter.

Da könnte ich mir eher vorstellen, dass mit dem bayerischen Ehrentitel automatisch alle anderen Gruppierungen ausgeschlossen werden sollen.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Als Angler und Naturnutzer habe ich Probleme mit den geehrten Wächtern der Natur, Naturwächtern, Naturschutzwächtern.



Das ist mal leider so.  Wer z.B. nen Baggersee etc. erwirbt und dann versucht, den wieder naturnäher zu gestalten, geht schon große Risiken ein.

Auch wenn sich die genannten Arten bei der Ansiedlung nicht vom Angelbetrieb stören ließen, kommt aus der Ecke sofort der Ruf nach Angel/Betretungsverboten. Wobei in der Praxis dann meist wirklich nur Angler betroffen sind, weil die auch leicht sanktioniert werden können.

Bei anderen Nutzergruppen tut man sich da schon schwerer.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Dezember 2019)

Interessante Diskussion, die ihr hier führt, aber geht es bei der Regelung nicht eher um die Verkehrssicherheit auf dem Wasser?
Ich denke, dass sich die längeren Fahrtzeiten im Winter nicht durch Naturschutz rechtfertigen müssen.


----------



## Bocinegro (14. Dezember 2019)

Entschuldigt Leute wollte hier nicht so einen Stein los treten und ins rollen bringen.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Da steht nirgends "nur" Angler wären Wächter.


 stimmt da steht das so:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Angler die wahren Wächter der Natur



Das ist schlicht weg Schwachsinn.
Um nichts anderes ging es in meinem Beitrag.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Bocinegro schrieb:


> Um nichts anderes ging es in meinem Beitrag.



Solche Sprüche passen wohl besser zu Bierwerbung, da gebe ich Dir recht.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass sich die längeren Fahrtzeiten im Winter nicht durch Naturschutz rechtfertigen müssen.



Damit hast  wohl auch Du recht, da die Einschränkung ja eh nur für Angelkutter gegolten hätte, nicht für Privatfahrer.

Ich finde es trotzdem gut, dass der Zusatz jetzt wieder drin ist.

Auch wenn ich nach meiner einzigen Kuttertour (Fehmarn, 80er Jahre) wusste, dass das nicht meine Fischerei ist.

Den Leuten, denen es gefällt, sollte man aber m.E. ihr Vergnügen nicht ohne stichhaltige Begründung einschränken. 

Also Daumen hoch.


----------



## Anglerdemo (14. Dezember 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Wie unzählige andere Menschen auch, die sich aus anderen Gründen - und zwar auch im Winter - in der ''Natur'' aufhalten. Mit dem Schlagwort ''Wächter der Natur'' ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal für die Anglerschaft herauszuarbeiten, mag ne nette Werbebotschaft oder der (im Grunde hilflose) sprachliche Versuch sein, sich von sog. Naturschützern abzugrenzen, ist aber in der Sache fern jeder Realität.



Immer wieder enttäuschend, dass Du (und auch andere) als Angler das in Abrede stellen möchtest! Es geht weder um ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal - wobei es in diesem konkreten Fall ja zutrifft - noch um eine Werbebotschaft, sondern um die Tatsache, dass wir Angler einfach immer wieder diejenigen sind, die Umweltvergehen aufdecken und melden (zum Beispiel auch illegale Müllentsorgung oder Fischsterben). Wenn man sich das dann im Rahmen der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu nutze machen möchte, bezeichnest Du das als hilflosen sprachlichen Versuch? Wir hätten natürlich einfach nur den NABU als die die hierfür Verantwortlichen in der Öffentlichkeit glänzen lassen können- oder alternativ daraufg hinweisen, dass es Angler waren, die das aufgedeckt haben. Das man sich dann an einer Formulierung aufregt, die zudem sicherlich nicht völlig aus der Luft gegriffen ist, nervt einfach nur.



Bocinegro schrieb:


> Ich will damit ja niemanden angreifen nur die Bezeichnung "Wächter der Natur" ist für uns Angler nun mal rein Objektiv betrachtet nicht zu treffend.
> Entweder töten wir unseren Fang oder wir angeln zum Spaß im Sinne von catch &release.



Aktives Angeln ist die eine Seite und dazu gehört auch das Fangen und Töten von Fischen, doch dabei dürfen wir doch auch die AUgen aufhalten und ggf. unsere Beobachtungen melden, oder schließt sich das aus?

Ich liebe es auf meinem Boot die Ruhe und die Weite der Natur zu genießen! Wenn mir dann etwas auffällt, melde ich das!



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das Problem der Wächter der Natur ist, dass diese auch aktuell im Dienste des Naturschutzes arbeitend, Naturschutz über Naturnutzung stellen, was zu Einschränkungen beim Angeln auch auch in anderen Bereichen führte wie z.B. Drachensteigen lassen in der Heide, da man dort ja weil in Luft schauend geschützte Gäser und was auch immer, zertreten könnte.



Wenn es bei Euch einen Ehrentitel dafür gibt, ist das doch unabhängig davon, dass auch Angler die Augen aufhalten, oder? Sollen Angler bei Fehlverhalten lieber wegsehen, weil es bei Euch diese Naturwächter gibt? Oder darf man das melden? Darf man jetzt nicht mehr jedes Wort für Angler benutzen, weil es irgendwo oder irgendwie mit einem negativem Image für iregndjemanden behaftet ist? Eigentlich bin ich bessere Argumente von Dir gewohnst, wenn Du versuchst unsere Meldungen zu zerpflücken. Hier wirkt es deutlich wie selten zuvor nach dem verzweifelten Versuch etwas negatives hervorzuheben!



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das Problem der Wächter der Natur ist, *dass diese auch aktuell im Dienste des Naturschutzes arbeitend, Naturschutz über Naturnutzung stellen, was zu Einschränkungen beim Angeln *auch auch in anderen Bereichen führte



Das liest sich ein wenig wie die Beschreibung von Anglerverbänden finde ich!




Laichzeit schrieb:


> Interessante Diskussion, die ihr hier führt, aber geht es bei der Regelung nicht eher um die Verkehrssicherheit auf dem Wasser?
> Ich denke, dass sich die längeren Fahrtzeiten im Winter nicht durch Naturschutz rechtfertigen müssen.



Du bringst hier zwei Meldungen durcheinander, das eine sind die Fahrzeitbeschränkungen, das andere Naturschutz, oder verstehe ich das nur falsch? Bei den Fahrzeiten ging es natürlich um die Verkehrssicherheit (deshalb ja auch Verkehrsministerium), wobei hier vergessen wird, dass die Anforderungen bei Hochseeangelschiffen mittlerweile deutlich über denen von zum Beispiel Bäderbooten liegt.



Bocinegro schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht weg Schwachsinn.


 Das kannst Du also beurteilen? Wenn ich Deine Beiträge hier lese, fallen mir dann noch ganz andere Ausdrücke ein und nehme das auch nicht wirklich ernst. Deine Beiträge zeigen deutlich, wie man das Einzuordnen hat.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> wobei es in diesem konkreten Fall ja zutrifft -



So habe ich dich auch verstanden.

Scheinen dort  ja um diese Jahreszeit nur noch Angelboote regelmäßig unterwegs zu sein.

Dass deren Hauptzweck jetzt Angeln und nicht Wachdienst ist, ändert ja nichts am Ergebnis.

Wenn was negativ auffällt wird es gemeldet. Wären die Angler nun auch nicht mehr dort unterwegs, würde dann eben nichts mehr gemeldet.


----------



## Anglerdemo (21. Dezember 2019)

Eigentlich wollten wir mit unserem gestrigen Video das Jahr ausklingen lassen, doch wir haben aktuell einige Anfragen zum Baglimit 2020 und sehen dazu auch immer noch viele falsche Aussagen in Foren und sozialen Netzwerken.

Aus diesem Grund möchten wir noch einmal die VERORDNUNG (EU) 2019/1838 DES RATES vom 30. Oktober 2019 zum Baglimit erklären, speziell hierbei den Absatz zur 6 Seemeilengrenze.

Unter Artikel 7 „Maßnahmen für die Freizeitfischerei auf Dorsch in den ICES-Unterdivisionen 22-26“ heißt es unter Nummer 1 „In der Freizeitfischerei dürfen in den ICES-Unterdivisionen 22 und 23 und in der ICES-Unterdivision 24 innerhalb von sechs Seemeilen von den Basislinien nicht mehr als fünf Exemplare Dorsch pro Fischerund Tag behalten werden.“





Diese Vorgabe bedeutet, dass die Beschränkung der 6 Seemeilen ausschließlich in der ICES Subdivision 24 gilt, nicht in 22 und 23. Die Einschränkung „innerhalb von 6 Seemeilen“ gilt nur für die ICES Subdivision 24, das wird u.a. auch unter Nummer 3 ersichtlich. Dort heißt es „Die Freizeitfischerei auf Dorsch ist in der ICES-Unterdivision 24 jenseits von sechs Seemeilen von den Basislinien und in den ICES-Unterdivisionen 25 und 26 verboten.“

Weiter kann man sich die Begründung zur Verordnung durchlesen. Unter Punkt 11 steht das dann auch noch einmal im Detail erklärt.

„Zum Dorschbestand in der westlichen Ostsee geht aus wissenschaftlichen Gutachten hervor, dass die Freizeitfischerei wesentlich zur fischereilichen Sterblichkeit dieses Bestands insgesamt beiträgt. Unter Berücksichtigung des gegenwärtigen Zustands dieses Bestands und derTAC-Kürzung ist es angebracht, die tägliche Fangbegrenzung pro Fischer zu senken. Dies gilt unbeschadet des Grundsatzes der relativen Stabilität, der auf gewerbliche Fischereitätigkeiten anwendbar ist. Aus den wissenschaftlichen Gutachten geht außerdem hervor, dass die Bestände der westlichen und der östlichen Ostsee in derICES-Unterdivision 2 4gemischt auftreten.(…) Um gleiche Ausgangsbedingungen mit den ICES-Unterdivisionen 25 und 26 zu schaffen sollte entsprechend die Freizeitfischerei auf Dorsch in derICES-Unterdivision 24 jenseits von sechs Seemeilen von den Basislinien verboten werden.“

Es geht also um die Vermischung der Bestände in der ICES Subdivision 24. Da sich laut Wissenschaft im küstennahen Bereich der Westdorsch aufhält, darf dort weiterhin geangelt (und gefischt) werden, außerhalb dieser 6 Seemeilenzone überwiegt der Ostdorsch und somit ist das Angeln auf Dorsch dort verboten.

Fazit: Das Angeln auf Dorsch ist in den ICES Subdivision 22 und 23 unter Einhaltung des Baglimit im kommenden Jahr erlaubt, in der ICES Subdivision 24 innerhalb von 6 Seemeilen zur Basislinie. In den ICES Subdivision 25 und 26 sowie in ICES Subdivision 24 außerhalb von 6 Seemeilen ist das Dorschangeln vollständig verboten.





Schade, dass es hierzu nach unseren Informationen sogar falsche Aussagen von der zuständigen Fischereiaufsicht gegenüber Meeresanglern gibt.


Frohe Weihnachten und Petri Heil! Die Fische warten auch im Dezember an unseren Küsten auf Euch…


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Schade, dass es hierzu nach unseren Informationen sogar falsche Aussagen von der zuständigen Fischereiaufsicht gegenüber Meeresanglern gibt.



Sollte man also beim Angeln besser nen Ausdruck von Post 1607 dabei haben?


----------



## Anglerdemo (21. Dezember 2019)

Wir haben die zuständige Behörde auch noch einmal per Schreiben darauf hingewiesen....


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir haben die zuständige Behörde auch noch einmal per Schreiben darauf hingewiesen....



Dann hoffen wir mal, dass die Aufseher vor Ort auch korrekt informiert sind.


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Dezember 2019)

Wir wünschen Euch frohe Weihnachten voller Liebe und Freude und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir wünschen Euch frohe Weihnachten voller Liebe und Freude und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334604


und das wünsche ich euch auch.


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. Dezember 2019)

*Überfischung in der Ostsee- Angler, Fischerei oder die Kegelrobbe und der Kormoran?*

Ein Thema welches uns zum Jahreswechsel beschäftigt.  Der Bestand der Kegelrobbe in der Ostsee wird auf über 38.000 Tiere geschätzt. Eine Kegelrobbe frisst ca. 6 Kg Fisch pro Tag, somit über 220 Tonnen täglich bzw. 85.000 Tonnen im Jahr!

Wenn sich also der 2016’er Jahrgang des Dorsches in der westlichen Ostsee um 40.000 Tonnen halbiert hat- macht dann die Wissenschaft wirklich einen „schlechten“ Job, entnehmen Fischer und Angler (illegal) zu viel Fisch oder ist es die Natur? Werden wir Menschen für die Überfischung verantwortlich gemacht, obwohl wir nur eine zu vernachlässigende Ursache für den Rückgang der Fischbestände in der Ostsee sind? Der Kormoran ist bei diesen Entnahmemengen ja noch nicht einmal berücksichtig. Die Kegelrobben leben bisher größtenteils in der östlichen Ostsee und fressen kaum einen Westdorsch. Wir müssen hier natürlich berücksichtigen, dass die Zusammensetzung der Nahrung bei der Kegelrobbe variiert und Dorsch ist lediglich ein Teil der Nahrung ist und der Fraßdruck sich auf die Küstengewässer konzentriert. Doch ein sicheres Anzeichen dafür, dass natürliche Prädatoren einen negativen Einfluss auf die Fischbestände haben, zeigt sich zum Beispiel beim Ostdorsch. Hier liegt die natürliche Sterblichkeit um ein dreifaches höher als die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit! Normalerweise ist auch bei nachhaltig bewirtschafteten Beständen die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit deutlich größer als die natürliche Sterblichkeit.

Zudem gibt es beim östlichen Dorsch eine Befallsrate mit einem Leberparasiten von bis zu 50%, die Folge sind schwerste Leberschäden. Ursache hierfür ist laut Untersuchungen der Wirtswechsel mit Kegelrobben.

Müssen wir uns die Frage stellen, ob die Naturschützer nicht für die Überfischung die Hauptschuld tragen?

Naturschutz und Tierschutz ist ein wichtiges Thema, doch wer schützt eigentlich uns Menschen?

Alleine durch unsere Existenz nehmen wir Einfluss auf die Natur, doch die Natur passt sich hier an. Wir versuchen zu schützen und zu regulieren, doch anscheinend werden bei der ideologischen Verbotspolitik die Folgen für die Natur häufig nicht richtig und langfristig eingeschätzt.

Ob beim Wolf, beim Kormoran oder auch bei der Kegelrobbe. Unsere Vorfahren haben hier die Bestände reguliert, sicherlich nicht immer mit den richtigen Maßnahmen. Jedoch versäumen wir durch die vielen Schutzmaßnahmen aktuell eine Bestandsregulierung, ohne die Folgen für uns Menschen abzuwägen.

Einen Fischer die Existenz zu zerstören erscheint einfacher, als in der Öffentlichkeit den Abschuss von „Knopfaugen“ einzufordern.

Wie wird sich das in den kommenden Jahren entwickeln? Wenn die Bestände der Kegelrobbe im Jahr um rund 20% zu nehmen wird, liegt die Menge an Fisch, die Kegelrobben in der Ostsee benötigen, bereits im Jahre 2022 bei knapp 150.000 Tonnen. Verkraftet das die Natur? Nur die Fischerei und Angler zu beschränken, wird demnach die Bestände nicht schützen, das ist bei diesen Zahlen wohl klar, oder?

Die Politik ist hier ganz stark gefordert, schnellmöglich Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, auch wenn diese in der Öffentlichkeit nicht zwingend bei allen Wählern auf Zustimmung stoßen werden und unpopulär erscheinen, doch haben wir Menschen nicht auch Schutz verdient?

Die Ostsee wird die unkontrollierte Ausbreitung von Kegelrobben und Kormoranen dauerhaft nicht überstehen, das erscheint bei diesen Zahlen klar! Der Einfluss dieser Prädatoren auf die Fischbestände ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, die Bedeutung von Fisch als wichtiges und zugleich gesundes Nahrungsmittel für uns Menschen jedoch auch nicht. Somit sollten wir Menschen für den Erhalt dieses Nahrungsmittel kämpfen. Wir fordern nicht die Ausrottung der Kormorane oder der Kegelrobbe, sondern lediglich eine kontrollierte Reduzierung zur Sicherung der Fischbestände. Ansonsten werden die Fischbestände in der Ostsee absehbar in den roten Bereich geraten, auch wenn die Fischerei und das Angeln zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits längst verboten ist.  Zu einer nachhaltigen Fischerei zum Schutz der Bestände gehört auch die Regulierung der natürlichen Sterblichkeit und ist im Interesse aller. Die EU- Fischereipolitik soll nach dem Prinzip des MSY (maximal nachhaltiger Ertrag) erfolgen. Hier scheinen die Folgen der Räuber- Beute- Beziehung jedoch nicht berücksichtigt zu werden. Oder wieso nennt niemand die Kegelrobbe und den Kormoran als einflussreichen Prädator? Wieso liest man dazu in den Medien so wenig? Hingegen kann man lesen, dass der Dorsch geschützt werden muss- da er eine wichtige Nahrungsquelle für die Kegelrobben darstellt. Aha…

 Naja, und das Fischerei und Angler für den Tod von Schweinswalen gerne mal verantwortlich gemacht werden- Kegelrobben töten und fressen übrigens Schweinswale liebe Naturschützer...

Ja, das wird Naturschützern nicht gefallen- doch die Regulierung von Kormoranen und Kegelrobben fordert zum Beispiel die Universität Stockholm bereits seit Jahren.

PS: Anglerverbände fordern noch zusätzliche Beschränkungen für Meeresangler, zum Beispiel eine Schonzeit und eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes. Daraus resultieren theoretische Minderfänge der Angler in Höhe von knapp 400 Tonnen, gemessen an den Fängen im Jahr 2017. Das bedeutet, wir würden den Angeltourismus an unserer Ostseeküste abschaffen, um die Kegelrobben zwei Tage besser mit Nahrung zu versorgen…


----------



## torstenhtr (29. Dezember 2019)

Anmerkung:


> Müssen wir uns die Frage stellen, ob die Naturschützer nicht für die Überfischung die Hauptschuld tragen?



Müssen wir uns nicht, die Naturschützer tragen nicht die Hauptschuld an der "Überfischung" (Die Frage scheint mir unglücklich gestellt zu sein?).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Dezember 2019)

Hoffentlich hat sich das mit den Kutter bald erledigt, damit man nicht laufend so einen Quatsch vorgesetzt bekommt.  

Da Robben und Fischbestände es gemeins am durch die Jahrtausende geschafft haben, ohne sich gegenseitig so zu dezimieren, das Bestände gefährdet wären.

Ein wenig Kenntnis über das Räuber-Beute-Verhältnis hätte so einen haarsträubenden  Denkansatz vermeiden können.

Das es nicht an Überfischung,  an upgrading und an zu viel Beifang liegt, weil teilweise so wenig selektiv gefischt wird, ist ja klar.


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. Dezember 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Anmerkung:
> 
> 
> Müssen wir uns nicht, die Naturschützer tragen nicht die Hauptschuld an der "Überfischung" (Die Frage scheint mir unglücklich gestellt zu sein?).



Das ist bewusst so formuliert- denn die "Überfischung" ist ja laut Naturschützern das Hauptproblem, doch der Schutz der Prädatoren verhindert eine Einhaltung der empfohlenen Fangmengen (wie auch...). Deshalb "Überfischung durch Naturschützer".



Testudo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat sich das mit den Kutter bald erledigt, damit man nicht laufend so einen Quatsch vorgesetzt bekommt.
> 
> Da Robben und Fischbestände es gemeins am durch die Jahrtausende geschafft haben, ohne sich gegenseitig so zu dezimieren, das Bestände gefährdet wären.
> 
> ...



Wie immer ein provozierendes und faktenloses Posting von Dir. Ich denke in Deinem persönlichen Haß gegen mich wirst Du mir auch irgendwann noch die Schuld am Aussterben der Dinosaurier geben und wenn nicht mir, dann den Kuttern. Alles eine Frage der Zeit...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Dezember 2019)

Faktenlos? Ein Verweis auf über 100 Jahre Forschung ist Faktenlos? 
Deine Reputation hast du dir selbst erarbeitet.


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> *Überfischung in der Ostsee- Angler, Fischerei oder die Kegelrobbe und der Kormoran?*
> 
> Ein Thema welches uns zum Jahreswechsel beschäftigt.  Der Bestand der Kegelrobbe in der Ostsee wird auf über 38.000 Tiere geschätzt. Eine Kegelrobbe frisst ca. 6 Kg Fisch pro Tag, somit über 220 Tonnen täglich bzw. 85.000 Tonnen im Jahr!
> 
> Wenn sich also der 2016’er Jahrgang des Dorsches in der westlichen Ostsee um 40.000 Tonnen halbiert hat- macht dann die Wissenschaft wirklich einen „schlechten“ Job, entnehmen Fischer und Angler (illegal) zu viel Fisch oder ist es die Natur? Werden wir Menschen für die Überfischung verantwortlich gemacht, obwohl wir nur eine zu vernachlässigende Ursache für den Rückgang der Fischbestände in der Ostsee sind?


Sehr steile These.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Der Kormoran ist bei diesen Entnahmemengen ja noch nicht einmal berücksichtig. Die Kegelrobben leben bisher größtenteils in der östlichen Ostsee und fressen kaum einen Westdorsch. Wir müssen hier natürlich berücksichtigen, dass die Zusammensetzung der Nahrung bei der Kegelrobbe variiert und Dorsch ist lediglich ein Teil der Nahrung ist und der Fraßdruck sich auf die Küstengewässer konzentriert. Doch ein sicheres Anzeichen dafür, dass natürliche Prädatoren einen negativen Einfluss auf die Fischbestände haben, zeigt sich zum Beispiel beim Ostdorsch. Hier liegt die natürliche Sterblichkeit um ein dreifaches höher als die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit! Normalerweise ist auch bei nachhaltig bewirtschafteten Beständen die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit deutlich größer als die natürliche Sterblichkeit.


Liegt mehr an der Abnahme der fischereilichen Sterblichkeit, als an Prädation oder Parasiten durch Kegelrobbben, die nur einen Teil der natürlichen Mortalität verursachen (Sauerstoffmangel!). Fischerei und Umweltzerstörung sind hauptverantwortlich.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Naja, und das Fischerei und Angler für den Tod von Schweinswalen gerne mal verantwortlich gemacht werden- Kegelrobben töten und fressen übrigens Schweinswale liebe Naturschützer...
> 
> Ja, das wird Naturschützern nicht gefallen- doch die Regulierung von Kormoranen und Kegelrobben fordert zum Beispiel die Universität Stockholm bereits seit Jahren.


Du weißt selbst sehr genau, für welche Gewässer und warum das gefordert wird.


Mit dem Wirrwar aus Zahlen und Halbwahrheiten gewinnst du kleinen Blumentopf und verprellst jeden, der da durch sieht. Zudem wird so der schwarze Peter vom Fischer auf den Angler, doch nur an das nächste Opfer weiter gereicht, ohne dass sich jemals etwas am Problem der Überfischung und Umweltzerstörung ändern würde.


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. Dezember 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Du weißt selbst sehr genau, für welche Gewässer und warum das gefordert wird.



Ja, die Uni in Stockholm fordert das für die Ostsee- wovon wir ja hier reden.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Liegt mehr an der Abnahme der fischereilichen Sterblichkeit, als an Prädation oder Parasiten durch Kegelrobbben, die nur einen Teil der natürlichen Mortalität verursachen (Sauerstoffmangel!). Fischerei und Umweltzerstörung sind hauptverantwortlich.


 Ist das ein Fakt, dass die natürliche Sterblichkeit um ein Dreifaches höher liegt oder nicht? Laut ICES ein Fakt, gerne kannst Du andere Quellen benennen, die das widerlegen.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Zudem wird so der schwarze Peter vom Fischer auf den Angler, doch nur an das nächste Opfer weiter gereicht, ohne dass sich jemals etwas am Problem der Überfischung und Umweltzerstörung ändern würde.


 Aber wegsehen und schweigen hilft? Wie sollen sich Bestände erholen, wenn man auch diese Probleme nicht öffentlich macht? Du kannst den Fischern und den Anglern alles verbieten, das wird unterm Strich aber mittel- und langfristig nicht reichen. Eventuell wenn wir den Menschen auslöschen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Aber wegsehen und schweigen hilft? Wie sollen sich Bestände erholen, wenn man auch diese Probleme nicht öffentlich macht? Du kannst den Fischern und den Anglern alles verbieten, das wird unterm Strich aber mittel- und langfristig nicht reichen. Eventuell wenn wir den Menschen auslöschen...


Aussagen,  wie man  in x-beliebigen Hetzschriften findet.

Komplexe Probleme auf einfache, vermeintliche Lösungsansätze reduziert.

Den wievielten Verursacher,  das wievielte Feindbild treibst du aktuell vor dir her?

Der Mensch löscht sich selber aus, da braucht es keine Kegelrobben zu.

Aktuell beobachten wir ein großes Massenausterben,. Von 120000 einheimischen Arten sind 30000 akut bedroht.


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ja, die Uni in Stockholm fordert das für die Ostsee- wovon wir ja hier reden.


Für die schwedischen Küstengewässer, wo Kormoran und co. tatsächlich einen großen Einfluss haben. Für die gesamte Ostsee und die beiden Dorschbestände sind die Prädatoren deutlich weniger wichtig.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ist das ein Fakt, dass die natürliche Sterblichkeit um ein Dreifaches höher liegt oder nicht? Laut ICES ein Fakt, gerne kannst Du andere Quellen benennen, die das widerlegen.


Da die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit durch Quotenkürzungen extrem vermindert wurde. Ursache für das "Missverhältnis" ist viel mehr die geringere fischereiliche Sterblichkeit und weniger der Anstieg der natürlichen Sterblichkeit. Der Bestand wurde plattgefischt und das ist das Ergebnis.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Aber wegsehen und schweigen hilft? Wie sollen sich Bestände erholen, wenn man auch diese Probleme nicht öffentlich macht? Du kannst den Fischern und den Anglern alles verbieten, das wird unterm Strich aber mittel- und langfristig nicht reichen. Eventuell wenn wir den Menschen auslöschen...


Man müsste die Bestände von Kormoran und Robbe erheblich zusammenschießen, um überhaupt an der Dorsch-Quote schrauben zu können und du weißt ja wie das läuft, wer den "Überschuss" bekommt. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum man so etwas fordern muss. Es wird ohnehin nicht umgesetzt, brächte dem Fisch sehr wenig und untergräbt vollkommen eure Glaubwürdigkeit in den Umweltfragen. Wasch mich, aber mach mich nicht nass!


----------



## torstenhtr (29. Dezember 2019)

Die Aussagen von Anglerdemo beziehen sich auf den Ostdorsch. Eig. kann man alle Fakten dazu im ICES-Advice [1] nachlesen. Natürlich wird vom ICES auch die Kegelrobbe als signifikanter Faktor beschrieben, ebenso (aktuell) wird Überfischung nicht als wesentliche Ursache angesehen - selbst Zimmermann hat das in Interviews so ausgesagt. Den genauen Verursacher auszumachen, dürfte nicht so trivial sein.

Die drei wesentlichen Gründe laut ICES-Advice:

"[..]
Der schlechte Zustand des Dorschs in der östlichen Ostsee ist weitgehend auf die biologischen Veränderungen des Bestands in den letzten Jahrzehnten zurückzuführen. Wachstum, Zustand und Größe zum Zeitpunkt der Geschlechtsreife sind erheblich zurückgegangen. Diese Entwicklungen deuten darauf hin, dass der Bestand in Not ist und voraussichtlich ein vermindertes Reproduktionspotenzial aufweist. Die natürliche Sterblichkeit hat zugenommen und dürfte erheblich höher sein als die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit in den letzten Jahren. Die Größe der größten Fische in der Population ist seit 1990 zurückgegangen.

i) Schlechte Sauerstoffbedingungen, die den Kabeljau direkt durch Veränderung des Stoffwechsels und indirekt durch einen Mangel an benthischer Beute beeinflussen können, während sie gleichzeitig das Überleben der Nachkommenschaft beeinträchtigen,
ii) Geringe Verfügbarkeit von Fischbeute im Hauptverbreitungsgebiet des Dorschs.   Dies ist darauf zurückzuführen, dass Sprotte und Hering in den letzten Jahren nördlicher verbreitet sind und sich weniger mit der Verteilung des Kabeljaubestands überschneiden,
iii)Hoher Parasitenbefall; dies hängt mit einem erhöhten Vorkommen von *Kegelrobben* zusammen.
[..]"

[1] http://ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2019/2019/cod.27.24-32.pdf

--



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Für die gesamte Ostsee und die beiden Dorschbestände sind die Prädatoren deutlich weniger wichtig.



Es geht um Parasiten.



> Ursache für das "Missverhältnis" ist viel mehr die geringere fischereiliche Sterblichkeit und weniger der Anstieg der natürlichen Sterblichkeit. Der Bestand wurde plattgefischt und das ist das Ergebnis.



Falsch, eben nicht siehe oben.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Dezember 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Falsch, eben nicht siehe oben.


Schau doch einfach mal in den advice, was sich wie verändert hat.


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Dezember 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Die Aussagen von Anglerdemo beziehen sich auf den Ostdorsch. Eig. kann man alle Fakten dazu im ICES-Advice [1] nachlesen. Natürlich wird vom ICES auch die Kegelrobbe als signifikanter Faktor beschrieben, ebenso (aktuell) wird Überfischung nicht als wesentliche Ursache angesehen - selbst Zimmermann hat das in Interviews so ausgesagt. Den genauen Verursacher auszumachen, dürfte nicht so trivial sein.


Die Überfischung ist aktuell kein relevanter Faktor, da schon zu dem Zeitpunkt im Vergleich zu früher quasi keine Fischerei stattfand.
Der Einfluss der Parasiten wird momentan untersucht. Das einfach als Wahrheit darzustellen, die mit einer Bejagung der Kegelrobben zu korrigieren sei, ist falsch.


----------



## torstenhtr (29. Dezember 2019)

Habe ich. Ich halte deine Aussage nicht für haltbar.


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Dezember 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Habe ich. Ich halte deine Aussage nicht für haltbar.


Darfst du gerne. Es bleibt aber dabei, dass von den genannten Ursachen nur die Parasiten mit den Prädatoren zusammenhängen und die natürliche Sterblichkeit weniger stark angestiegen ist, als die Fischereiliche gefallen ist (Figure 2). Zudem lag die bis kürzlich immer höher als im advice gefordert. Ursächlich für den schlechten Ostdorschbestand sind Überfischung und Umweltzerstörung. Das lässt sich durch mehr Umweltzerstörung mit dem Abschuss von Robben nicht gerade biegen.


----------



## torstenhtr (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich persönlich sehe - wie der ICES - Umweltveränderungen als Hauptfaktoren. Historisch gesehen war die Überfischung (spezifisch auf Dorsch) sicherlich eine Problematik, die aber in der Form nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Der Zusammenhang mit dem Gradienten der fischereilichen Sterblichkeit scheint mir auf den ersten Blick nicht plausibel zu sein. Relevanter dürfte der starke Abfall der Kondition sein und das ist nicht allein durch die Befischung erklärbar, siehe Diagramm 2 in Fig. 2 (eher Nahrungsmangel / Fehlernährung etc.).

Höre auch diesen Podcast:








						Nachrichten aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
					

Alle Nachrichten aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern: Politik, Wirtschaft, Sport, Kultur, Polizei-Meldungen von NDR 1 Radio MV, dem Nordmagazin und NDR MV Live.




					www.ndr.de
				



Ab 8 min. zum Thema Ostdorsch.


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. Dezember 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Historisch gesehen war die Überfischung (spezifisch auf Dorsch) sicherlich eine Problematik, die aber in der Form nicht mehr vorhanden ist.



Das ist ja der wichtigste Punkt- es interessiert nicht die Historie, sondern die Gegenwart und die Zukunft. Die Überfischung ist aktuell nicht das Problem, sondern die ausbleibende Reproduktion und fehlenden Rekruten.


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Dezember 2019)

Richtig, das wird zur Zeit von der Wissenschaft für den Westdorsch angenommen. Beim Ostdorsch scheint die Lage mit noch höherer Unsicherheit behaftet zu sein; Zimmermann meinte im obigen Podcast, dass man nur beobachten kann, was passiert. Nicht allen Fischbeständen "geht es schlecht", dazu passt auch folgende Quelle:

*Baltic Sea Ecoregion – Ecosystem overview*


			https://www.ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication%20Reports/Advice/2018/2018/BalticSeaEcoregion_EcosystemOverview.pdf
		

(u.a. immer noch sehr gute Sprottenfänge)

Zum Thema Kegelrobben ist folgender Podcast sehr interessant:

*Rückkehr der Natur - Der Wolf der Ostsee*








						Rückkehr der Natur - Der Wolf der Ostsee
					

Lange war sie in der Region ausgerottet, jetzt breitet sich die Kegelrobbe wieder an den Küsten von Mecklenburg-Vorpommern aus - zum Kummer der Ostsee-Fischer. Heringsbestände werden gefressen, Netze zerrissen. Naturschützer sagen: Die Kegelrobbe soll leben - aber die Fischer müssen entschädigt...




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				



(blaue Taste links unten im Bild klicken)

Die Einflussfaktoren von Mensch/Kormoran/Kegelrobben auf Fischbestände der Ostsee kann man in folgender Studie nachlesen:
Sture Hansson et al.
*Competition for the fish - Fish extraction from the Baltic Sea by humans, aquatic mammals, and birds*








						(PDF) Competition for the fish - Fish extraction from the Baltic Sea by humans, aquatic mammals, and birds
					

PDF | Populations of fish eating mammals (primarily seals) and birds have increased in the Baltic Sea and there is concern that their consumption... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




					www.researchgate.net


----------



## Anglerdemo (31. Dezember 2019)

Wir wünschen Euch einen traumhaften Jahreswechsel und im kommenden Jahr schöne Angelstunden! 

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung in diesem Jahr. 

 2020 werden wir weiter gemeinsam für das geilste Hobby der Welt kämpfen- versprochen!


----------



## Fruehling (31. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> ...Der Bestand der Kegelrobbe in der Ostsee wird auf über 38.000 Tiere geschätzt. Eine Kegelrobbe frisst ca. 6 Kg Fisch pro Tag, somit über 220 Tonnen täglich bzw. 85.000 Tonnen im Jahr!...




Wir drehen den Spieß einfach um!


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Dezember 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wir drehen den Spieß einfach um!
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335059




Schön wär's.
Würde ich sofort kaufen!


----------



## Uzz (2. Januar 2020)

Wenn man die verschiedenen Threads hier verfolgt, zeigt sich viel Potential für tolle Synergien. Fordert noch niemand, Kegelrobben an Berliner Gewässern heimisch zu machen, um die Weißfische einzudämmen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Januar 2020)

Ich finde, man könnte ja mit der Idee erstmal arbeiten. 

Am einfachsten könnte man mal von unseren Vordenkern anregen, zukünftig Heuler nicht mehr aufzuziehen. 

Nicht das da der Bestand noch unnötiger Weise aufgeblasen wird. 

Wer erinnert ich noch an diese schäbigen Robbenfellstiefel, die Anfang der 70er mal so modern waren?

Ich bin zuversichtlich, damit ist man eine Weile beschäftigt und gut ausgelastet.


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wer erinnert ich noch an diese schäbigen Robbenfellstiefel, die Anfang der 70er mal so modern waren?
> 
> Ich bin zuversichtlich, damit ist man eine Weile beschäftigt und gut ausgelastet.



Dann kümmere Dich bitte darum, damit Du endlich eine Aufgabe in Deinem Leben hast und nicht ständig und wiederholend diesen Thread mit OT schredderst. Danke!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Januar 2020)

Nene. Die Früchte deiner Gedanken fahre du ruhig selber ein, außerdem mag ich ja selbst auch noch Robben und Seehunde. Ich bin ja unverbesserlich.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Januar 2020)

Hier ein aktuelles Interview mit einem Ostsee-Berufsfischer: https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/f...deuten-a-40c8a6c6-291b-4aba-9c8d-da75b9cb6513


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. August 2020)

Da uns ja auch einige der User hier finanziell unterstützt haben, mal ein kurzes Update zur Klage.

Auch wenn von einigen etwas gegenteiliges verbreitet wird, so können wir mitteilen, dass die Klage selbstverständlich „zugelassen“ ist. Die Klage hat Erfolg, wenn sie zulässig und begründet ist. Beides stellt die Gegenseite in Abrede.

Ansonsten gibt es weder einen neuen Sachstand noch einen weiteren Fahrplan. Allerdings haben sich in den letzten Monaten COVID-19-bedingt alle Verfahren bei den Verwaltungsgerichten nach hinten verschoben. Dies liegt zum einen an einer Vielzahl von CORONA-bedingten Streitigkeiten, die ungeplant hinzugekommen sind. Zum anderen ist das darauf zurückzuführen, dass die Gerichte nur eingeschränkt arbeiten durften. Zudem sind die Verwaltungsgerichte personell ohnehin nur mäßig ausgestattet und mit einer Vielzahl von Eilverfahren befasst. Wir befürchten daher, dass das Gericht frühestens Ende diesen/Anfang nächsten Jahres terminieren wird. Die Terminierung liegt bekanntlich ausschließlich im gerichtlichen Ermessen.

Wir bleiben übrigens sehr optimistisch, dass wir am Ende die Klage gewinnen werden. Wie wichtig das für unser Hobby ist, konnte man am Dienstag in Stralsund erleben. Bei der Anhörung zu den neuen Entwürfen der Managementpläne für die AWZ (u.a. Fehmarnbelt) stehen natürlich auch die Angler vor neuen Verboten und Beschränkungen. Wie von uns vorhergesagt, sind die jetzigen Verbote nur der Beginn von vielen zukünftigen Verboten für Angler (was ja aktuell auch in vielen Binnengewässern passiert). Neu für uns ist hierbei, dass das BfN und Konsorten nicht einmal mehr eine Begründung vorlegen, sondern die Verbote ganz offen "auf einer Annahme" begründen und umsetzen wollen. Die Annahmen sind noch haarsträubender als die bisherigen Begründungen.

Naja, und der "Filz unter den Konsorten" wurde auch ziemlich deutlich. Die Angler haben Jahrzehnte keinen Widerstand geleistet und ich denke diese Versäumnisse können wir auch nicht mehr aufholen. Das BfN baut ja weiterhin auf die Kooperation mit dem DAFV. Wir werden hier keine Kooperation eingehen und uns weiterhin gegen Verbote mit allen uns zur Verfügung stehenden Rechtsmitteln wehren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2020)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Da uns ja auch einige der User hier finanziell unterstützt haben, mal ein kurzes Update zur Klage.
> 
> Auch wenn von einigen etwas gegenteiliges verbreitet wird, so können wir mitteilen, dass die Klage selbstverständlich „zugelassen“ ist. Die Klage hat Erfolg, wenn sie zulässig und begründet ist. Beides stellt die Gegenseite in Abrede.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Wasserstandsmeldung.
Es wäre schön, wieder öfter hier von euch zu lesen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (23. August 2020)

Hallo miteinander



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Das BfN baut ja weiterhin auf die Kooperation mit dem DAFV.



Die Kooperationspartnerschaft zwischen DAFV und BfN besteht darin, dass man jährlich gemeinschaftlich den Fisch des Jahres kürt. Kann man so auch auf der Homepage des DAFV nachlesen









						Fisch des Jahres - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Seit 1984 wird jedes Jahr der "Fisch des Jahres" gekürt. Anfang von der Petri Stiftung gekürt übernahm der VDSF e.V. bereits 1991 die Ernennun...




					www.dafv.de
				




Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. August 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laut BfN gibt es darüber hinaus eine Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. August 2020)

Hallo miteinander,

wäre schön wenn es noch mehr Kooperationen gäbe. Glaube ich aber nicht. Aber diese eine Kooperation ist ja bereits der Türöffner, den der DAFV braucht. In Kombination mit dem Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband genau die richtige Basis um darauf aufzubauen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. August 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wäre schön wenn es noch mehr Kooperationen gäbe. Glaube ich aber nicht. Aber diese eine Kooperation ist ja bereits der Türöffner, den der DAFV braucht. In Kombination mit dem Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband genau die richtige Basis um darauf aufzubauen.
> 
> ...



Erkläre bitte mal deine Gedanken.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (25. August 2020)

Hallo miteinander,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Erkläre bitte mal deine Gedanken.



sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein. Das ist schulbuchmäßig wie man Lobbyarbeit systematisch aufbaut. Aber ich erklär´s gerne Schritt für Schritt.

- Im BfN sitzen Entscheider, die für die Angler essentiell wichtige Entscheidungen treffen.

- Zu diesen Entscheidern muss man Zugang haben um sie beeinflussen zu können. Das Projekt "Fisch des Jahres" ist dazu ideal. Ein jährlich wiederkehrender Termin der den kontinuierlichen Kontakt zum BfN garantiert  >>> Zugang zum Entscheidungträger und im Idealfall Vertrautheit mit den handelnden Personen.

- Darüber hinaus gesetzliche Pflicht des BfN den DAFV als anerkannten Naturschutzverband bei den im Gesetz vorgesehenen Fälle anzuhören. >>> Einflussmöglichkeit bei relevanten Vorgängen.

Genau so geht Lobbyarbeit.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. August 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe das etwas anders. Im BfN sitzen aus meiner Erfahrung maßgeblich Leute, die entweder hardcore Schützer sind oder die sehr "karriereorientiert" agieren. Immer mal wieder die Hand zur Zusammenarbeit auszustrecken, ist das eine, knallhart dagegenzuhalten das andere. Zweites vermisse ich beim DAFV. Das geht bei den Themen Kormoran, Biber und Fischotter los (Abschuss nur im Fall, dass kommerzielle Anlagen betroffen sind, ohne Berücksichtigung der Anglerinteressen) bis hin zu den vom BfN angedachten Schutzzonen, die sich massiv gegen die Angler richten.

Ich habe hier vor Ort einen Fall, wo es um die Nutzung einer demnächst stillgelegten Kiesgrube geht. Für das BfN und seine lokalen Vertreter ist die Lage klar: Ausweisung eines Naturschutzgebiets ohne Zugang für Angler. Das Ganze landet mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit vor Gericht. Ich erkenne beim BfN selten Kompromisswillen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (25. August 2020)

Hallo Naturliebhaber,

und was ist Deine Schlussfolgerung daraus? Keine Lobbyarbeit im Kernbereich? Rechtsstreitigkeiten als einzige Konsequenz?
Nein, Lobbyarbeit muss viel breiter angelegt sein. Alle Facetten.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. August 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Naturliebhaber,
> 
> und was ist Deine Schlussfolgerung daraus? Keine Lobbyarbeit im Kernbereich? Rechtsstreitigkeiten als einzige Konsequenz?
> Nein, Lobbyarbeit muss viel breiter angelegt sein. Alle Facetten.



Natürlich sollte man eine Zusammenarbeit anbieten, aber ich erkenne da wenig Willen auf der Gegenseite. Im Kern halte ich es mit Oliver Kahn: "Eier! Wir brauchen Eier!"
Ich bereite jedenfalls gerade wegen einer Biber-Sache, die meinen Verein schon hunderte Euro gekostet hat, die massive Einschaltung der Presse vor. Da geht es natürlich nicht direkt um das BfN, aber diesem sehr nahestehende Institutionen, die klar Parteien zuordenbar sind. Wer das volle Programm haben will, bekommt es. Und ich werde da viel Wert auf die Nennung von Namen legen, damit die Leute sich vielleicht bei der nächsten Wahl erinnern. Mal schauen, ob das wirklich niemanden der Genannten interessiert.

Ich habe nichts gegen Naturschutz und investiere pro Jahr viel Zeit, um den BUND bei seinen jährlichen Froschsammlungen zu unterstützen, aber die Verhältnisse müssen gewahrt bleiben. Es kann nicht nur ein Nehmen geben.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (25. August 2020)

Hallo Naturliebhaber,
Hallo miteinander,

natürlich gibt es Situationen die nur noch den Klageweg zulassen. Aber wir müssen uns darüber bewusst sein, dass da dann die eigentliche Lobbyarbeit fast schon gescheitert ist. Passiert immer mal wieder.
Ich finde es gut wenn Du im Vorfeld die Presse einschalten willst. Es wird oft übersehen, dass Lobbyarbeit auf allen Ebenen stattfindet. Also auch auf Vereinsebene. Hol Dir dabei auch die Unterstützung durch den Bezirksfischereiverband bzw, Landesverband.
Lies Dir noch mal die Handlungsempfehlung des LFV Bayern durch;









						Natura 2000: Jetzt gilt es! - Landesfischereiverband Bayern
					

Die Zukunft der Schutzgebiete wird aktuell verhandelt. Fischer müssen Position beziehen. Zum 1. April 2016 ist die neue NATURA-2000-Verordnung in Bayern in Kraft getreten. Diese dient der Umsetzung der europäischen... weiterlesen




					lfvbayern.de
				




Lobbyarbeit auf allen Ebenen!

Viel Glück.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Meefo 46 (26. August 2020)

Moin
Zusammenarbeit ist da auch das Zauberwort sehe auf Seiten des BfN aber wenig bis keinen Willen dazu.


----------



## Grünknochen (26. August 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Naturliebhaber,
> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> natürlich gibt es Situationen die nur noch den Klageweg zulassen. Aber wir müssen uns darüber bewusst sein, dass da dann die eigentliche Lobbyarbeit fast schon gescheitert ist. Passiert immer mal wieder.
> ...



Diese Einschätzung ist wirklich falsch, naiv und definitiv kein Belg dafür, dass man in diesem Thema keine relevante Praxiserfahrung besitzt. Wenn Du in einem kooperativen Prozess kein kompetenter und durchsetzungsfähiger Akteur bist, kannst Du gleich in den Stuhlkreis in der Nachbarschaft gehen. Anglerdemo und AVN beweisen seit langem, dass Interessenvertretung auf welcher Ebene auch immer und Bereitschaft, ggfs. den Klageweg zu beschreiten, keine Widersprüche sind. Im Gegenteil unterstreichen diese Elemente die Ernsthaftigkeit des Auftretens. Es geht um Standing!!!
Zweiter Punkt: Die Handlungsempfehlung des LFV Bayern ist wirklich unzureichend. Mit welcher Kompetenz soll sich denn der jeweilige Fischereirechtsinhaber bzw. Fischereirechtsinhaber in einen professionellen Prozess begeben. Soll er aus eigener Tasche einen Fischereiwissenschaftler oder aber einen Juristen engagieren, um dem konkreten Thema auch nur eine Chance zu haben. Der LVF sollte sich insoweit als Dienstleister zur Verfügung stellen, falls er hierzu in der Lage ist.


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. August 2020)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Anglerdemo und AVN beweisen seit langem, dass Interessenvertretung auf welcher Ebene auch immer und Bereitschaft, ggfs. den Klageweg zu beschreiten, keine Widersprüche sind. Im Gegenteil unterstreichen diese Elemente die Ernsthaftigkeit des Auftretens. Es geht um Standing!!!



Wir haben ja beim Angelverbot im Vorfeld Gespräche mit dem BfN, dem BMUB und der regionalen Politik geführt, es gab leider keinerlei Bereitschaft. Somit stand am Ende die Klage. Ebensowenig Bereitschaft ist bei den neuen Managementplänen zu erkennen und somit wird auch hier am Ende nur eine Klage helfen. Da sind wir uns im Team einig!

Im übrigen kann man die Leute im BfN nicht mehr Ernst nehmen. Das hat die Anhörung letzte Woche in Stralsund gezeigt. Ein großer Filz und Argumente gelten dort nicht- dann wird dort halt etwas angenommen und daraus resultierend verboten. Anders formuliert- die haben kein Interesse am (Meeres-) Angeln und wollen das verbieten, egal wie. Die "nehmen an", dass Angeln schädlich ist und somit muss es verboten werden. Da bedarf es keiner Kooperation, denn die sind nicht kompromissbereit. Und die Nummer "FIsch des Jahres" hier noch irgendwie positiv für Angler darstellen zu wollen- boah....

Schon wieder Blutdruck, wenn ich an Stralsund denke.


----------



## fishhawk (26. August 2020)

Hallo,



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Der LVF sollte sich insoweit als Dienstleister zur Verfügung stellen, falls er hierzu in der Lage ist.



Dass er das nicht vorhat und die Vereine sich selbst überlassen will, lese ich auch der Empfehlung jetzt aber auch nicht raus.

Nur, dass eine direkte Beteilugung des Landesverbandes nicht vorgesehen ist und die Vereine sich erstmal selber bemühen müssen, an diesen Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen.

Zu einem Kompriss gehört m.E. immer dazu, dass beide seiten aufeinander zugehen.

Wenn eine Seite immer nur nachgibt und die andere nicht, ist das für mich kein Kompromiss.

Ne Klage sollte m.E. zwar der letzte Weg sein, aber der Verhandlungspartner sollte schon wissen, dass das bei Scheitern der Verhandlungen eben die Konsequenz ist.

Die Kunst durch Nachgeben zu siegen mag beim Ju-Jutsu funktioneren, aber dass man das auch 1:1 auf Natura2000-Verhandlungen übertragen kann halte ich für wenig wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. August 2020)

Hallo miteinander,

mir scheint, dass immer noch nicht klar ist was es bedeutet Lobbyarbeit zu leisten. Das ist ein überaus komplexer Vorgang, der enorme kommunikative Kompetenz, Managementfähigkeiten, Sachverstand und Einfühlungsvermögen verlangt. Die Beschreitung des Rechtsweges bedeutet, dass man letztlich an der Lobbyarbeit gescheitert ist. Das passiert immer wieder und muss dann auch gelegentlich sein. 

Das Hauptziel muss Lobbyarbeit sein weil es um Potenzen effektiver ist als der Rechtsweg.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. August 2020)

Niemand kann erkennen, wann oder wo der DAFV erfolgreich Lobbyarbeit geleistet hat. 
Ganz einfach weil die kein Rückrad haben, sie ,werden nicht ernst genommen und übergangen.
Sie werden nach Strich und Faden vergackeiert und sind auch noch stolz drauf.
Echte Lobbyarbeit findet nur auf gleicher Augehöhe statt, sowie eine der Beteiligten kratzfüßig wird
hat dieser schon verloren.



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Das ist ein überaus komplexer Vorgang, der enorme kommunikative Kompetenz, Managementfähigkeiten, Sachverstand und Einfühlungsvermögen verlangt


Wer soll das beim DAFV leisten?  Etwa der hauptamtliche Mitarbeiter für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. August 2020)

Hallo miteinander,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Niemand kann erkennen, wann oder wo der DAFV erfolgreich Lobbyarbeit geleistet hat.
> ....
> Wer soll das beim DAFV leisten?  Etwa der hauptamtliche Mitarbeiter für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit?



Sehe ich leicht anders: Manche können nichts erkennen....
Ich sehe deutlich eine Entwicklung. Aber es läuft noch Vieles nicht so wie es soll. Es ist aber viel besser als in der Zeit vor den neuen Hauptamtlichen.
Wichtig ist: Die Richtung stimmt.

Aber die Echokammer im AB-Forum lebt ihre eigene Realität.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## doebelfaenger (26. August 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, die Parallelwelt im AB-Forum, die sich ihre eigene Realität bastelt. @Anglerdemo Lars, der sich hier immer als Retter der Meeresangler aufspielt, in Wahrheit kämpft doch eher der DAFV tagtäglich an allen Lobbyfronten für Meeresangler, Kutterkapitäne und Babyrobben...

Oder dieser fiese Döbelfänger, der nie Döbel fängt, aber sich hier aufspielt und erdreistet, dem Mitarbeiter für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des Verbandes wiederholt dieselben Fragen zu stellen, weil der immer drumherum redet. Und dem gar die Jobtauglichkeit abspricht. Der fiese Typ ist wahrscheinlich einfach frustriert, weil er nicht selbst den Job bekommen hat...

Gottseidank lässt sich wenigstens TF hier nicht mehr blicken!

Wie gut, dass es dafür solche selbstlosen Tonis, Kochtöpfe und Innfischer gibt, die dem armen DAFV beispringen und wahlweise "eine deutliche Entwicklung" sehen, "sehr nette und wahnsinnig engagierte" Leute beobachten oder manchmal auch den Verband für klinisch tot erklären; und auf toten Pferden, so wissen sie, sollte man lieber nicht reiten. Sondern sie gut und pfleglich behandeln. Wie gut, dass wenigstens sie den Durchblick haben!

Also, @Fischer am Inn , bevor Du hier in Sachen leeres Blabla @tibulski Konkurrenz machst mit Aussagen wie "Ich sehe eine deutliche Entwicklung" oder "Die Richtung stimmt", bitte nenne denen, die Nichts erkennen können, doch einfach ein paar konkrete Punkte/Bereiche, in denen die Lobbyarbeit des DAFV gut zum Tragen kommt und Früchte trägt oder sehr bald tragen wird.

Danke!

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. August 2020)

Hallo doebelfaenger



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Also, @Fischer am Inn , bevor Du hier in Sachen leeres Blabla @tibulski Konkurrenz machst mit Aussagen wie "Ich sehe eine deutliche Entwicklung" oder "Die Richtung stimmt", bitte nenne doch einfach ein paar konkrete Punkte/Bereiche, in denen die Lobbyarbeit des DAFV gut zum Tragen kommt und Früchte trägt.



ich habe hier schon wiederholt auf die positiven Punkte  in der Entwicklung des DAFV hingewiesen. Aber scheinbar kannst Du in Deiner selektiven Wahrnehmung der Wirklichkeit das so stark ignorieren, dass Du selbst glaubst, diese Fakten gäbe es nicht.

Dein Problem

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Grünknochen (26. August 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> mir scheint, dass immer noch nicht klar ist was es bedeutet Lobbyarbeit zu leisten. Das ist ein überaus komplexer Vorgang, der enorme kommunikative Kompetenz, Managementfähigkeiten, Sachverstand und Einfühlungsvermögen verlangt. Die Beschreitung des Rechtsweges bedeutet, dass man letztlich an der Lobbyarbeit gescheitert ist. Das passiert immer wieder und muss dann auch gelegentlich sein.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch Geschwurbel ohne Ende. Was hast Du praktisch mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. August 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> mir scheint, dass immer noch nicht klar ist was es bedeutet Lobbyarbeit zu leisten. Das ist ein überaus komplexer Vorgang, der enorme kommunikative Kompetenz, Managementfähigkeiten, Sachverstand und Einfühlungsvermögen verlangt.



Und so sagte dann eine ältere Dame "Wir können doch als Naturschutzverband nicht gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt klagen, nicht gegen das BfN". Damit stelle ich fest, dass das BfN gute Lobbyisten hat oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen? Oder zeugt die beispielhafte Aussage der älteren Dame von guter Lobbyarbeit?

Kommt das davon, wenn man eine Kooperation mit dem BfN hat und opfert hierfür dann die Gebiete der Angler bis hin zu einem vollständigen Angelverbot? Das ist keine Lobbyarbeit, sondern einfach Angst und fehlendes Rüclgrat! Wenn das am Ende das Ergebnis der Lobbyarbeit für Angler ist, sollten wir uns schleunigst nach neuen Lobbyisten für unser Hobby umsehen oder unseren Angelkram ganz schnell verkaufen. Wir haben nicht nur in der Ostsee mit fragwürdigen und willkürlich erscheinenden Verboten zu kämpfen, sondern immer häufiger auch im Binnenland. Leider werden nicht alle Verbote öffentlich, aber wenn ich die Geschwindigkeit in Niedersachsen sehe, mit der Verbote ausgesprochen werden, wird mir Angst und Bange. Die Niedersachsen haben jedoch einen Verband, der auch als Naturschutzverband für seine Mitglieder einsteht und im Zweifel den Rechtsweg bestreitet. Die haben gute juristische Berater...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. August 2020)

Hallo miteinander,

die Frage warum ich mich in dieser Frage so hineinsteigere?

Anglerdemo hat im Thread "maschinenlesbarer Verbandsausweis gesagt und in diesem Thread hier dann bekräftigt:
*
Das bezieht sich sicherlich auf die neuen Managementpläne zu den NSG in der AWZ vom 09.06.2020. Ihr nennt das "Stellungnahme", das BfN schreibt (Zitat) "„In Kooperation zwischen dem BfN und dem Thünen- Institut werden Dialoge mit Freizeitfischerei- und Anglerverbänden organisiert. Dabei wird an bestehende Kooperationen z.B. zwischen dem DAFV und dem BfN angeknüpft.“ Koopertion mit dem DAFV? Erklärt das eventuell, warum der DAFV keine Klage gegen die jetzigen Angelverbote in den AWZ eingereicht hat? Sollte es keine Kooperation geben, werdet Ihr sicherlich schon eine Richtigstellung beim BfN beantragt haben, oder? Zumindest ist das aktuell so noch in den Entwürfen vorhanden. PS: Kooperation bedeutet Zusammenarbeit, die Ergebnisse sind bekannt.... *

Das hat so den swing als ob die Kooperation  des DAFV mit dem BfN etwas anrüchiges hätte. Dem ist aber nicht so. Die Kooperation "Fisch des Jahres" ist der ideale Türöffner für den DAFV um beim BfN in die Lobbyarbeit  einzusteigen.

Ich will, dass der DAFV das macht. Denn dieser Bundesverband muss dringend besser werden, vor allem im Bereich Lobbyarbeit.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. August 2020)

Hallo miteinander



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Und so sagte dann eine ältere Dame "Wir können doch als Naturschutzverband nicht gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt klagen, nicht gegen das BfN".



Objektiv betrachtet hat die ältere Dame mit der Aussage ja recht. Das Verbandsklagerecht lässt das nicht zu.

Die Frage ist nur was die "ältere Dame"   so für Gedankengänge hat. Könnte extrem clever sein  ... könnte  ... ich befürchte allerdings ....


Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. August 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> die Frage warum ich mich in dieser Frage so hineinsteigere?
> 
> ...



Gesagt? Zitiert aus den Managementplänen habe ich... Und ja, für mich als Angler hat es etwas anrüchiges, denn es ist mehr als zweifelhaft und einen Nutzen für Angler kann ich aus der Kooperation nicht erkennen. Die Dialoge haben wir vor 2017 mit dem BfN geführt, Ergebnis ist eine Klage und neue Managementpläne mit weiteren Beschränkungen für Angler. Also hat diese von Dir so gelobte Kooperation bzw. Lobbyarbeit zwischen DAFV und BfN zumindest bezüglich der Angelverbote in den AWZ seit 2017 keinen messbaren Erfolg gebracht. Wir Angler werden immer noch bei verschiedenen Störwirkungen (u.a. Einfluss auf Riffe) mit der Schleppnetzfischerei auf eine Stufe gestellt. Reden die in ihrer Kooperation aneinander vorbei? Hätte man in einer Kooperation (hat für mich etwas mit Partnerschaft zu tun!) nicht vor der Veröffentlichung miteinander sprechen müssen? Oder haben die gar miteinander gesprochen und die neuen Pläne sind nur das Ergebnis dieser Kooperation oder meinetwegen auch Lobbyarbeit?


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. August 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Objektiv betrachtet hat die ältere Dame mit der Aussage ja recht. Das Verbandsklagerecht lässt das nicht zu.



Man hat jedoch als Verband die gleichen Rechte wie eine Einzelperson ...

Zudem hätte beim Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt das Verbandsklagerecht nach meinen Informationen gezogen, denn letztendlich hat man den Gedanken wohl intern durchgespielt und dann kam die ältere Dame. und zog die rote Karte aus dem roten Handtäschchen...


----------



## doebelfaenger (26. August 2020)

Irgendwann, wenn auch am letzten Binnengewässer in Deutschland ein Angelverbot erlassen ist - Meeresangeln gibt es dann schon lange nicht mehr-, wird @Fischer am Inn noch sagen: "Ich sehe deutlich eine Entwicklung" und "Die Richtung stimmt".

@Grünknochen hat da schon Recht: Geschwurbel ohne Ende, selbstverliebt dazu. Und so eine von der Öffentlichkeit völlig unbeachtete Aktion wie "Fisch des Jahres" wiederholt als "idealen Türöffner" zu bezeichnen, um bald das BfN auf die Seite der Angler zu ziehen, zeigt vor allem eins: Du hast keine Ahnung.

Aber das ist egal, hier geht`s um die @Anglerdemo . Ich drücke Lars alle Daumen, dass die Klage am Ende erfolgreich ist. Jeder weitere Rückschlag, jede weitere Einschränkung, jedes weitere Angelverbot trifft nicht nur die Jungs an der Küste, sondern alle Angler. Aber das scheinen hier einige nicht zu begreifen.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. August 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Sehe ich leicht anders: Manche können nichts erkennen....
> Ich sehe deutlich eine Entwicklung.


ich möchte auch so eine Glaskugel haben


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. August 2020)

EILMELDUNG: Nachhaltige Fischerei: Kommission legt Vorschläge für Fangmöglichkeiten in der Ostsee für 2021 vor

Demnach sollen die Fangquoten für Hering im Rigaischen Meerbusen und Lachs im Hauptbecken der Ostsee steigen und für Hering im Bottnischen Meerbusen, für Sprotte und Scholle gleichbleiben. Für alle übrigen Bestände schlägt die Kommission vor, die Fangmöglichkeiten zu verringern, unter anderem für Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee um 11 Prozent und Hering in der westlichen Ostsee um 50 Prozent.

Baglimit: 5 Dorsche im Zeitraum April bis Januar, 2 Dorsche im Februar und März (RollOver)

Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch die Entscheidung des Rater im Oktober abzuwarten!


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. September 2020)

Neue Managementpläne des BfN zum „NSG Fehmarnbelt“- Stellungnahme des Angeltourismus

Bereits im Juni hat das BfN die neuen Managementpläne zum NSG Fehmarnbelt veröffentlicht. Für uns Angler sicherlich keine Überraschung, dass die Freizeitfischerei bei den geplanten Beschränkungen einmal mehr ganz vorne genannt wird.

Fristgerecht zum 31. August 2020 haben der Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e.V., der Verband der Hochseeangel- und Bäderschiffe e.V. sowie die Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein mbH EGOH als betroffene Nutzerverbände eine gemeinsame Stellungnahme zum Entwurf des Managementplans für das Naturschutzgebiet „Fehmarnbelt“ abgegeben.

Ohne diese im Detail zu veröffentlichen, möchten wir Euch hier jedoch ein paar aktuelle Informationen zu diesem Thema geben. Grundsätzlich erscheinen die Pläne des BfN weiterhin ideologisch und willkürlich, nachvollziehbare Begründungen suchen wir auch hier vergeblich. Wird es am Ende auch hier auf eine Klage hinauslaufen? Wir halten uns diese Möglichkeit natürlich offen und sind derzeit bereits mit möglichen Unterstützern im Gespräch.

Per Dialog wird hier nicht viel zu erreichen sein, denn das BfN stellte bereits im Rahmen der Anhörung am 18. August in Stralsund klar, dass eine Annahme für Verbote ausreichend sei, wissenschaftliche Begründungen/ Studien scheinen hierbei nicht zu zählen.

Lässt uns der Filz von den zuständigen Behörden und Naturschutzverbänden überhaupt eine Chance auf eine Einigung außerhalb der Verwaltungsgerichtsbarkeit?

Letztendlich müssen wir immer wieder darauf verweisen, dass der Staatssekretär im BMUB Jochen Flasbarth viele Jahre Präsident des NABU e.V. war. Wundert uns dann heute, wenn der NABU die treibende Kraft für Angelverbote ist?

Auch der NABU hat eine Stellungnahme zu diesen Managementplänen abgegeben. Man sei zwar schon ganz zufrieden mit den Maßnahmen zur Regulierung der Freizeitfischerei und hebt die bisherigen Verbote positiv hervor, verweist aber im nächsten Absatz bereits darauf, dass die jetzigen Regulierungen nicht ausreichend sind und durch Fehler im Managementplan eine Chance für weitere Maßnahmen (speziell in Bezug auf den Dorsch) vertan wird.

Müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass das BfN diesen Fehler noch behebt? Denn abschließend fordert der NABU in seiner Stellungnahme als wichtige Maßnahme „die Umsetzung des Verbots der Freizeitfischerei nach NSG-Verordnung“. Es bleibt spannend!

Zum Schluss möchten wir uns an dieser Stelle für die wirklich sehr gute Stellungnahme des DAFV bedanken. Die ausführliche Stellungnahme des DAFV, die inhaltlich und fachlich sehr gut ausgearbeitet scheint, greift die gleichen Themen wir die Stellungnahme des Angeltourismus auf. Geht doch!


----------



## fishhawk (1. September 2020)

Hallo,



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Die ausführliche Stellungnahme des DAFV, die inhaltlich und fachlich sehr gut ausgearbeitet scheint, greift die gleichen Themen wir die Stellungnahme des Angeltourismus auf. Geht doch!



Bin zwar nicht direkt betroffen und auch kein DAFV-Mitglied, aber wenn sich da zwei Interessenverbände für die Sache der Angler einsetzen, finde ich das schon besser.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (1. September 2020)

Hallo miteinander,

hier die Stellungnahme der Fischereiverbände:



			https://www.dafv.de/images/dafv/meeresfischen/2020_08_28_DAFV_Stellungnahme_AWZ_final.pdf
		


Die Stellungnahme ist das Eine. Wie es dann auf Seiten der Verbände weiter geht ist die weit aus spannendere Frage. Es ist unglaublich viel möglich (ja für die Erbsenzähler: Man kann das als Geschwurbel  niedermachen). Ich sehe Möglichkeiten.    ... dream on ...

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## tibulski (1. September 2020)

Hallo,



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Zum Schluss möchten wir uns an dieser Stelle für die wirklich sehr gute Stellungnahme des DAFV bedanken. Die ausführliche Stellungnahme des DAFV, die inhaltlich und fachlich sehr gut ausgearbeitet scheint, greift die gleichen Themen wir die Stellungnahme des Angeltourismus auf. Geht doch!



Danke Lars, meine ich ganz ehrlich. Genauso habe ich persönlich Respekt und Wertschätzung dafür, dass die Anglerdemo gegen die Verbote geklagt hat. Nur der fairness halber ist es keine DAFV Stellungnahme, sondern eine gemeinsame von vier beiteiligten Freizeitfischereiverbänden und dazu hat in rechtlichen Fragen die Fischerei- und Wasserrechtskommision zugearbeitet. Ich glaube auch (wie z.B. Fischer am Inn)  fest daran, dass wir gemeinsam stärker sind.

Kollegen vom LAV-MV, DFV und ich waren in Stralsund vor Ort und waren schon recht erschrocken, wie sich bei der Veranstaltung die bekannten Naturschutzverbände mit dem BfN auf deutsch gesagt gegenseitig "den Arsch wiegen". Greenpeace hat dann noch live berichtet, dass die Versenkung der Granitblöcke in den NSG-Gebieten eine zwingende Notwehr-Maßnahme darstellt, da die Ostsee ja kurz vor dem totalen Kollaps steht.

Spekulationen und Unterstellungen seitens des BfN und anderen Verbandsvertretern gegen die Fischerei (Freizeit- und Berufsfischerei) waren aus meiner Sicht auch dabei. Auf unsere Nachfrage nach wissenschaftlichen Belegen für den schädlichen Einfluss der Freizeitfischerei auf die Schutzgüter der NSG kam natürlich nichts werthaltiges (woher auch).

Das der westliche Dorsch wohl den Referenzwert für eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung nach MSY erreicht, passt da natürlich nicht ins Bild und das bis auf wenige Ausnahmen die meisten Fischbestände in der Ostsee einen guten bis sehr guten Bestand aufweisen auch nicht.

Auf unsere Anmerkung auf der Veranstaltung, dass die Wissenschaft (z.B. Thünen Institut) und alle uns bekannten Studien keinerlei Belege für ein Verbot der Freizeitfischerei bieten, meinte das BfN, dass man ja auch eigene Studien durchgeführt hätte (die uns und auch dem Thünen Institut leider nicht bekannt sind) und das einige Dinge auch auf Annahmen beruhen. Ich persönlich würde das eher "alternative Fakten" nennen. Leider alles sehr traurig und ein guter Grund sich mit vereinten Kräften dagegen zu wehren.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (2. September 2020)

Hallo,



tibulski schrieb:


> dass man ja auch eigene Studien durchgeführt hätte



Diese dann aber so geheim hält, dass andere Wissenschaftler Versuchsaufbau, Durchführung und Auswertung nicht beurteilen können?


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. September 2020)

@tibulski ,
ihr solltet euch mal so eine Beringungsaktion des NABU mal genauer anschauen.
Das ist pure Tierquälerei, dagegen ist ein lebender Köderfisch wie Fische streicheln.
Es kommen unzählige dabei um, viele brechen sich die Gliedmaßen, wenn sie in den Netzen hängen und sich zu
befreien versuchen.
Schlagt sie mit den eigenen Waffen! Zeigt sie an, schließlich handelt es sich auch noch um Warmblüter mit einem hohen Schmerzempfinden.


----------



## Grünknochen (2. September 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @tibulski ,
> ihr solltet euch mal so eine Beringungsaktion des NABU mal genauer anschauen.
> Das ist pure Tierquälerei, dagegen ist ein lebender Köderfisch wie Fische streicheln.
> Es kommen unzählige dabei um, viele brechen sich die Gliedmaßen, wenn sie in den Netzen hängen und sich zu
> ...




Sich komplett lächerlich zu machen, ist sicher auch 'ne Strategie

Nur am Rande: Bei Wiki unter dem Stichwort ''Vogelberingung'' nachzulesen, reicht eigentlich schon...


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. September 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Diese dann aber so geheim hält, dass andere Wissenschaftler Versuchsaufbau, Durchführung und Auswertung nicht beurteilen können?



Die Studien sind so geheim, dass sie die noch nicht einmal in ihrer Klageerwiderung aufgeführt haben... Da hat das BfN seinen eigenen Spielplatz (den Naturschutz) relativ schnell verlassen und sich auf die Seefahrt konzentriert. Das derjenige seinen Schreibtisch kedoch noch nie verlassen hat und die Seefahrt maximal aus dem Fernsehen kennt, wurde bereits im ersten Absatz deutlich. Von "Seemännischer Praxis" ist dort zu lesen und selbst Wikipedia ist da fachlich besser. Strömung, WInd und Wellen kennen die auf jeden Fall nicht... Naja, und wenn man seinen eigenen Spielplatz verlässt, wird das seine Gründe haben. So fragen wir uns eigentlich nur noch, ob die noch einen Mega- Joler im Gepäck haben, der uns schachmatt setzt. Das muss man befürchten- oder der Richter ist Ehrenmitglied im NABU. Dabei sitzen da an diesen Begründungen über 20 "Experten", alle hochbezahlt und unterm Strich kommt da nicht viel, so wie bei den Managementplänen. Oder weil es wirklich reicht, dass man als BfN mit der "Annahme einer Störwirkung" einen Freifahrtschein in Anspruch nehmen kann? Dann sollten wir unsere Angelsachen schnell bei EBay und Co reinsetzen!


----------



## fishhawk (3. September 2020)

Hallo,



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Sich komplett lächerlich zu machen, ist sicher auch 'ne Strategie



So komplett aus der Luft gegriffen ist das m.E. jetzt aber auch nicht.

Der Fang von Vögeln mit  z.B.  Japannetzen kann m.W. schon den Tatbestand  der Tierquälerei erfüllen, außer es erfolgt eben zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken.

Und gefangene Vögel zeigen ja bei solchen Maßnahmen oft auch deutliche Reaktionen, die man als Schmerz, Leid oder Stress deuten könnte.

Aber  da wird die Beringungsaktion eben als  "vernünftiger Grund" akzeptiert.

Große Protestaktionen oder Strafanzeigen der Tierrechtsszene sind mir da nicht auch bekannt.

Das ist m.E. dann schon ein deutliches Anzeichen, dass man damit wohl weder Erfolg noch positive Publicity erzielen könnte.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Oder weil es wirklich reicht, dass man als BfN mit der "Annahme einer Störwirkung" einen Freifahrtschein in Anspruch nehmen kann?



Das ist die Frage, ob es bereits wirklich reicht, dass eine Störwirkung nicht zu 100% ausgeschlossenen werden kann.

Wenn das so wäre, könnte man das wohl als Dammbruch werten.


----------



## Grünknochen (3. September 2020)

Tu mir den Gefallen und schau einfach in der Wiki Quelle nach. Da steht alles.  Selbstverständlich führt der NABU Beringungen zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken mit der hierfür erforderlichen Genehmigung durch. Oder glaubst Du ernsthaft, die machen das zum Spaß, als Freizeitbeschäftigung und illegal????


----------



## Flatfischer (3. September 2020)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich führt der NABU Beringungen zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken mit der hierfür erforderlichen Genehmigung durch.



Jein; hier werden zum Teil Fakten durcheinander gebracht. Es werden nicht vom NABU, sondern von (ehrenamtlichen) Mitarbeitern der drei Vogelwarten in Deutschland (Helgoland, Hiddensee und Radolfzell) Beringungen zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken durchgeführt. Selbstverständlich gibt es auch NABU-Gruppen mit Beringern. Auch kann nicht jeder Hinz und Kunz Vögel beringen; es sind hier einige rechtliche Hürden (u. a. Erwerb des Beringerscheins, konkreter wissenschaftlicher Grund der Beringung etc.) zu meistern.

Es gab übrigens schon Anzeigen gegen Vogelwarten hinsichtlich der Beringung. Näheres siehe hier unter Vorbemerkungen.

Flatfischer


----------



## fishhawk (3. September 2020)

Hallo,



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Tu mir den Gefallen und schau einfach in der Wiki Quelle nach.



Wozu denn?

Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass solche Anzeigen  nicht von Erfolg gekrönt sein dürften, da die Beringung eben als "vernüftiger Grund" akzeptiert wird.
Auch wenn dabei Vögel Schmerzen,  Leiden oder den Tod erleiden sollten.

Wobei es ja bei Strafanzeigen gegen Angler oft auch nicht auf die Erfolgsaussichten, sondern auf die Publicity ankommt.

Wenn das allerdings schon die Tierrechtler unterlassen, die ja auf solche Aktionen spezialsiert sind, dürfte das m.E. schon ein Hinweis sein, das dies scheinbar wenig Erfolg verspricht.


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. September 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Das ist die Frage, ob es bereits wirklich reicht, dass eine Störwirkung nicht zu 100% ausgeschlossenen werden kann.



Das wäre ja noch eventuell irgendwie einem Menschen zu verkaufen, aber es reicht die völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogene Annahme ohne nur den Ansatz einer nachvollziehbaren Begründung. Das ist die Bedrohung für uns Angler!


----------



## tibulski (3. September 2020)

Hallo,

das könnte vielleicht noch entfernt für die Pommersche Bucht mit den vielen Seevögeln und das ungezielte umherfahren der Trollingangler auf Lachs gelten, aber auch da trollst du mit durchschnittlich 3-4km/h zwischen Tankern rum, die ein 6 stöckiges Haus übersteigen. Einmal kam da auf einem unserer Angeltrips eine Bohrinsel im Schlepptau vorbei, das war schon mehr ein Hochhaus.

Der Fehmarnbelt ist nach meiner Kenntnis eine 6 spurige Autobahn für die Berufsschiffahrt. Da gab es auf der Anhörung auch Anfragen der NGOs, ob man die Berufsschiffahrt nicht verlegen könnte, aber dafür ist laut Aussage des BfN der Schiffsverkehr zu intensiv und der Korridor zu schmal.

Aus der Anhörung war es total offensichtlich, das einzige was das BMU (Bundesamt für Umwelt, Naturschutz und nukleare Sicherheit damals Barbara Hendricks, heute Svenja Schulze) damals aus eigener Kraft (auch wenn ohne jedes Argument) verbieten konnte, war die Freizeitfischerei.  Treibende Kraft war Jochen Flasbarth, seit Dezember 2013 Staatssekretär im Bundesministerium für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit . Vorher hauptamtlicher Präsident des Naturschutzbundes Deutschland (NABU) e. V. 1994 -2013.

Damit sie überhaupt was gegenüber ihrer Basis vorzuweisen hatten, haben sie das mit aller Macht durchgedrückt. *Wir Anglerinnen und Angler sind ganz offensichtlich das Bauernopfer.*

Die NGOs (also NABU, BUND, WWF und Greanpeace) reden nur davon, wie man mehr Verbote aussprechen könnte und am besten so genannte Nullnutzungszonen einrichtet, ohne jedes fachliche Argument. Das Thünen Institut  hat das nach meiner Ansicht von Anfang an klar und deutlich kritisiert und hat den Anglern da ohne jedes wenn und aber Rückendeckung gegeben. Aber Thünen ist für das BfN ja dann eben mal nicht mehr relevant, da man ja eigene Studien hat, die wie ihr richtig sagt, keiner kennt.

Ausser der Freizeitfischerei wurde bisher nichts in den Schutzgebieten verboten, da man an alle anderen Nutzungen (Tunnelbau, Pipelines, Bodenschätze, Berufsschifffahrt, Militärische Übungen, Berufisfischerei mit grundberührenden Schleppnetzen) nicht rankam. Das hat alles verschiedene Gründe, aber wir sind ganz klar das Bauernopfer was am leichtesten zu erreichen war und man seiner Klientel im Rahmen einer ideologisch basierten Verbotspolitik geschuldet hat.

Dazu ist das Schutzgut der Naturschutzgebiete ein Witz. Die haben sich mal wieder ein paar repräsentative Tierarten und Lebensräume rausgepickt und dann versucht rauszufinden wer da stören könnte. Für den Schweinswal und die Seehunde spielen die Gebiete (laut wissenschaftlicher Studienlage) kaum ein Rolle. Und das die Angler die Riffe zerstören ist auch ein Witz. Sie haben da halt über den Fang der Dorsche argumentiert, aber der Dorsch ist kein Schutzgut der Naturschutzgebiete, er ist nicht bedroht und ein Wirtschaftsgut und wird für die Berufsfischerei über Quoten und die  Freizeitfischerei durch die Gemeinsame Fischereipolitik der EU über Mindestmaße, Tagesfangbegrenzungen, Schonzeiten reglementiert. Dazu kann man einen Bestand niemals in so einem kleinen Gebiet managen.

Würden die Dorsche die Standplätze nicht neu besetzen würden auch die Angler die Gebiete nicht mehr anfahren. Es ist auch nicht Aufgabe der Managementpläne der Naturschutzgebiete zusätzlich zu der Gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik noch einmal die Freizeitfischerei zu reglementieren, schon gar nicht für Fischarten, die kein Schutzgut der Naturschutzgebiete sind. Das ist alles hanebüchen!

Alles sehr traurig. WIr haben da eine massive Front von ideologischen Behörden und NGOs gegen uns, ich finde wir sollten uns erst mal gemeinsam mit allen Kräften gegen diese Front wenden, bevor wir irgendwelche internen Streitigkeiten zwischen unseren eigenen Interessenverbänden, Berufs- oder Freizeitfischern auspacken.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Anglerdemo (4. September 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> WIr haben da eine massive Front von ideologischen Behörden und NGOs gegen uns, ich finde wir sollten uns erst mal gemeinsam mit allen Kräften gegen diese Front wenden, bevor wir irgendwelche internen Streitigkeiten zwischen unseren eigenen Interessenverbänden, Berufs- oder Freizeitfischern auspacken.



Das sehe ich (mittlerweile) anders! Wir sind Angler, keine Fischer und über unser Hobby mit der nachhaltigsten und selektivsten Fischereimethode (Handangel) aus. WIr haben gegenüber der EU noch einmal sehr deutlich gemacht, dass Berufsfischerei und Angeln getrennt betrahctet werden müssen! Grundsätzlich ist festzustellen, dass die Managementziele der Freizeitfischerei beziehungsweise der kommerziellen Fischerei durchaus unterschiedlich sind. Die kommerzielle Fischerei hat das Ziel, die Fangerträge zu steigern und strebt einen Gesamtbestand an, welcher den maximalen Dauerertrag sichert. Die Freizeitfischerei hat hingegen das Ziel, den Erholungswert zu maximieren und strebt einen Gesamtbestand an, welcher deutlich mehr Biomasse und eine Altersstruktur mit vielen fangfähigen großen Tieren bereitstellt (Maximum Total Satisfaction – MTS). Diese konkurrierenden Ziele sind nicht immer vereinbar, d.h. Kompromisse zwischen den Sektoren könnten notwendig sein. Hieraus wird deutlich, dass ein gemeinsames Management der kommerziellen Fischerei und der Freizeitfischerei zumindest fragwürdig erscheint, da die Ziele der beiden Fischereien kaum unterschiedlicher sein könnten. Dieses gilt es für die Zukunft grundsätzlich einmal neu zu bewerten.

Der Anteil der Fangmenge der Angler an der Gesamtfangmenge hat in den letzten Jahren abgenommen und das Delta zwischen der kommerziellen Fischerei und der Freizeitfischerei ist größer geworden. 

So haben wir  auch ein Stop der kommerziellen Fischerei im Zeitraum 01. Januar bis 31. März eines Jahres, insbesondere der Schleppnetzfischerei in den typischen Laicharealen gegenüber der EU- Kommission gefordert. Die fischereiliche Schonung der Vorlaich- und Laichkonzentrationen von Dorschen in der Ostsee ist ein wirkungsvoller Beitrag für die Stabilisierung der Nachwuchssituation sowie der Bestandsentwicklung. Es würden die Voraussetzungen geschaffen, dass ein möglichst großer Anteil der potenziellen Laicher ablaichen kann. DIese Forderung findet sich ja auch im Vorschlag der EU- Kommission für 2021 wieder und dafür sind wir dankbar. Zudem fordern wir ein generelles Schleppnetzverbot in der Ostsee! Damit stärken wir den Angeltourismus und auch die regionale Küstenfischerei. Wir sind die Interessenvertretung des Angeltourismus und nicht der Fischerei, haben keinerlei Berührungspunkte mit den Fischern und müssen da keine Rücksicht nehmen.

Ich verstehe ja, dass Ihr im DAFV da ein wenig vorsichtiger agieren müsst (Mitglied Deutscher Fischerei Verband, die Nähe von Gero Hocker (DFV) und Happach- Kasan durch die FDP etc.). Uns geht es hingegen ausschließlich um eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung der Bestände in der Ostsee sowie die bestmögischsten Ergebnisse bei den Verhandlungen mit der EU. Jede Tonne Dorsch, die uns Anglern am Ende bei den Fangmengen zugesprochen wird, ist ein Gewinn für die Nachhaltigkeit. Das kann und wird niemand wegdiskutieren können.

Glaubst Du, dass sich nur ein Fischer für die Angler einsetzt?  Lorenz Marckwardt würde uns Angler für einen einzigen Dorsch opfern! Nein, am Ende geht es um das Überleben und die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung für die Region und da ist nun einmal der Angeltourismus der Fischerei überlegen. 

Was spricht also für die Fischerei? Die ziehen ihre Schleppnetze weiterhin durch Schongebiete und die Angler sind ausgesperrt. Irgendwie verkehrte Welt, oder? Das müssen wir umdrehen, nicht nur im Interesse des Angeltourismus, sondern auch im Interesse des Naturschutzes und der Nachhaltigkeit. Nenne mir nur ein Argument, warum wir die Fischerei schützen sollten? Einen gemeinsamen Kampf gegen NGOs gibt es nur solange, wie die Fischerei daruas einen Vorteil ziehen kann. Wenn es heißt entweder oder werden die uns Angler auch opfern. Also lieber gleich die Fronten klar abstecken.

Ja, ich habe das zu Beginn mal anders bewertet, allerdings aus Rücksicht auf die Familien vieler iM Angeltourismus beschäftigten Personen. Es geht aber ums Überleben, da haben wir die RIchtung ändern müssen. Es gibt keine Gleichbehandlung zwischen Fischerei, weder bei den Fangmengen noch finanziell bei Entschädigungen noch bei der NAchhaltigkeit- wo haben wir also Gemeinsamkeiten? Außer bei der Nutzung der Fischbestände, wo wir ganz klar im Wettbewerb zueinander stehen.


----------



## Grünknochen (4. September 2020)

Lars,
ich stimme Dir so was von zu. Wie Du weißt, habe ich die Vermengung dieser wirklich deutlich unterschiedlichen Interessen, fatalerweise auch noch zusammengefasst in der GFP, immer schon als kontraproduktiv bewertet. Good posting, good job!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. September 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das die Tierrechtler hier nicht klagen, liegt daran, dass Nabu sich zu wehren weiß, 
Die Returkutschen könnte PETA nur schwer verkraften.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. September 2020)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Tu mir den Gefallen und schau einfach in der Wiki Quelle nach. Da steht alles.  Selbstverständlich führt der NABU Beringungen zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken mit der hierfür erforderlichen Genehmigung durch. Oder glaubst Du ernsthaft, die machen das zum Spaß, als Freizeitbeschäftigung und illegal????


Warum Wiki ?  ich war bei einigen Beringungsaktionen anwesend, das reicht.
Ganz böse wirds bei Großvögeln, wie Störche, Kormorane usw. 
Mit Gummiband um den Schnabel etc.


----------



## Grünknochen (4. September 2020)

Weil Du bei Wiki nachlesen kannst, dass Beringungen ausschließlich zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken erfolgen dürfen und einer Genehmigung bedürfen. Damit hat sich das Thema jenseits Deiner Story - ob wahr oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt - erledigt.


----------



## fishhawk (4. September 2020)

Hallo,



Grünknochen schrieb:


> dass Beringungen ausschließlich zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken erfolgen dürfen



Genauso ist es. Im Namen der Wissenschaft darf man auch Vögeln ganz legal Schmerz, Leid oder Stress zufügen oder deren Tod in Kauf nehmen.

Wie z.B. hier:

http://w-schlegel.de/RK/body_rk.htm


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2020)

Dürfen Angler bei Fischen zur Verwertung auch.
Schützt das vor Anzeigen durch PETrA?

Es geht dabei nie um Erfolg in der Sache sondern um Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit.


----------



## kati48268 (4. September 2020)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Zudem fordern wir ein generelles Schleppnetzverbot in der Ostsee! Damit stärken wir den Angeltourismus und auch die regionale Küstenfischerei. Wir sind die Interessenvertretung des Angeltourismus und nicht der Fischerei


Das ist der Weg!


----------



## Koalabaer (4. September 2020)

... gelöscht!

zu viel Politik.


----------



## fishhawk (5. September 2020)

Hallo,



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es geht dabei nie um Erfolg in der Sache sondern um Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit.



Da sind wir ja einer Meinung.

Entweder haben die Tierrechtler einen Nichtangriffspakt mit dem NABU etc. oder sie sehen wenig Öffentlichswirksamkeit in solchen Aktionen.

Die Forderung nach einem Schleppnetzverbot macht aus Anglersicht schon Sinn.  Ob dann die Berufsfischer dafür Kompensationsleistungen erhalten, wäre dann Aufgabe der Politik.

Ob die Politiker auch wirklich überzeugt werden können, dass ein von Angeltouristen gefangener Dorsch eine höhere Wirtschaftsleistung vor Ort bewirkt als ein Schleppnetzfang, können andere sicher besser beurteilen als ich.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. September 2020)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Weil Du bei Wiki nachlesen kannst, dass Beringungen ausschließlich zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken erfolgen dürfen und einer Genehmigung bedürfen. Damit hat sich das Thema jenseits Deiner Story - ob wahr oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt - erledigt.



Na und ? 
 Wale wurden und werden immer noch zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken getötet und vermarktet, dennoch läuft fast die 
ganze Welt dagegen Sturm.
Zum Teil mit gutem Erfolg.
Es ist eben kein ausreichender wissenschaftlicher Grund, wissen zu wollen, wann genau welcher Piepmatz von A nach B fliegt.
Dafür eine hohe Mortilitätsrate in Kauf zu nehmen ist höchst bedenklich und zweifelsfrei unmoralisch.


----------



## fishhawk (5. September 2020)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Zum Teil mit gutem Erfolg.



Wenn man mit Erfolg das Spendenaufkommen und das Image meint, dann ja. Das erscheint mir bei solchen Organisationen deutlich höher zu sein als bei Anglerdemo.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. September 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn man mit Erfolg das Spendenaufkommen und das Image meint, dann ja. Das erscheint mir bei solchen Organisationen deutlich höher zu sein als bei Anglerdemo.


Das ist so gemeint, 
Mir gehts um deren Doppelmoral.
Auf der einen Seite scheren sie sich einen Dreck um wissenschaftliche Studien, wie jetzt an der Ostsee,
auf der anderen Seite begründen sie ihre Tierquälerei mit wissenschaftlichen Studien.

Das muss man bloßstellen, damit sie wieder auf Augenhöhe kommen.


----------

